# BLT rooms and views with picture links! Last update of post #1  10/21/2015



## work2play

Everyone wants to know which rooms have which views, so I thought I would start a thread with the data I have collected so far across multiple threads.


Odd number rooms are the inner villas (the ones you see when facing BLT from the Pool)
Even number rooms are the outer villas (the ones you see from the monorail)

The rooms on the 1st and 2nd floor (71XX and 72XX) are where the standard view rooms are believed to be.

Some people who booked MK view rooms were initially given rooms on the 3rd floor (73XX), they asked to be moved to higher floors because the view is lower than the monorail which is equivalent to the 5th floor at BLT.

If you subtract 70 from the first two digits of the room number, that is the floor the room is on  (71XX= first floor,  86XX = sixteenth floor)  (note:  they did skip the 13th floor!!)

Here is my latest map with room types by room number :








Here is the latest information on room view types:








Here is what has been reported on specific rooms, if you see #xx at the end, it is the post number where photos can be seen, just click on the Pic link!

7109 standard view (studio) (view of shuffleboard courts, has patio)
7132 standard view (studio) (view of Contemporary, marina, lake) post # 2228         Pics
7134 standard view (1 BR) (view of Contemporary, marina, lake) post #2418 Pics
7135 standard view (1 BR) (view of Bocce Ball courts and the fountain, has patio) post #167 Pics
7136 standard view (1 BR) (view of lake and marina) post #1384 Pics
7137 standard view (studio) (view of Bocce Ball courts and the pool, has a patio) post #210 Pics
7138 standard view (studio) (view of lake and marina) post #1384 Pics
7141 standard view (1 BR) (view of Bocce Ball courts, pool, has patio) post #93 Pics
7142 standard view (1 BR) (view of lake and marina)  post #1542 Pics
7144 standard view (2 BR D) (view of the lake and marina) posts # 789, #1308 Pics Pics
7204 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake, space mountain, tennis courts)
7209 standard view (studio) (view of shuffleboard courts and trees)
7211 standard view (1 BR) (view of shuffleboard courts and trees) posts #41, #1300 Pic Pics
7212 standard view (1 BR) (view of tennis courts, Space Mountain, Castle) post #2566     Pics
7216 standard view (2 BR D) (view of MK, castle, astro blasters, space mountain) post # 790, #802         Pics Pics
7217 standard view (2 BR D) (view of trees, fountain) post # 1505     Pics
7218 standard view (studio) (view of MK, CR to the left, good fireworks view) post #100, #1408        Pics Pics
7220 standard view (1 BR) (view of space mountain and astro blasters, castle and fireworks)
7228 standard view (studio) post # 727   Pics
7230 standard view (2 BR D) post # 1194  Pics 
7232 standard view (studio) (view of CR, marina, lake) post # 2637 Pics
7235 standard view (1 BR) (view of courtyard and pool)                               
7236 lake view (1 BR)     Pics
7237 standard view (studio) (view of courtyard and pool)
7236 lake view (1 BR) (view of marina, CR, and lake) post # 734
7238 lake view (studio) (view of marina, CR, and bay lake) post # 107         Pic Pics
7244 lake view (2 BR D) (view of marina, CR, and bay lake, electrical water pagent)
7304 standard view (1 BR) (view of lake through trees, tennis courts, space mountain to the left) post #1641        Pics
7306 standard view (studio) (view of lake, space mountain, tennis courts, tip of castle and fireworks) posts # 67,95,33, 2092          Pics  Pic  Pics Pics
7309 standard view (studio) (view of shuffleboard courts, pool and a little bay view)
7308 lake view (studio) (view of tennis courts, Space Mountain, lake) post #992 Pics  post #2547 Pics
7310 lake view (1 BR) (view of tennis courts, Space Mountain, Castle, lake) post #994
7311 standard View (1 BR) (view of shuffleboard courts, pool and a little bay view)
7312 standard view (1 BR) (view of tennis courts, Space Mountain, Castle) post #120         Pics
7314 standard view (studio) (view of tennis courts, Space Mountain, Castle) post #1212         Pics
7317 standard view (2 BR D) (view of trees, fountain) post # 2542     Pics
7320 standard view (1 BR) (view toward MK, monorail) post #2230         Pic
7326 standard view (1 BR) post # 2598,2599  Pics  Pics
7329 lake view (2 BR D) (view of pool, lake)                                               
7335 standard view (1 BR) (view of bocce ball courts, fountain) post #2098  Pics
7337 standard view (studio) (view of bocce ball courts, fountain) post # 491         Pics
7340 lake view (studio) (view of comtemporary, marina, bay lake) post #458         Pics
7402 lake view (2 BR D) (view of lake, Space Mountain and Castle) post  #1844       Pics
7404 standard view (1 BR) (view of lake through trees, tennis courts, space mountain to the left) post #351, #865         Pics
7405 lake view (2 BR D) (view of lake and pool) post #197         Pics
7409 lake view (studio) (view of shuffle board courts, pool, lake) post # 1131          Pic
7412 standard view (1 BR) (view of tennis courts, space mountain, castle) post #563, #1405  Pics  Pics 
7414 standard view (studio) (view of tennis courts, Space Mountain, Castle) post #2524         Pics
7420 standard view (1 BR) (direct view of MK, castle, space mountain, GF to the left)
7424 standard view (2 BR D) post # 1121          Pics
7426 MK view (1 BR) post #2383  Pics
7427 lake view (1 BR) (view of fountain and lake and pool)
7428 MK view (studio) post #679  Pics
7429 lake view (2 BR D) post # 2039          Pics
7435 lake view (1 BR) (view of pool and lake) post #238         Pics
7437 lake view (studio) (view of pool and lake) post #903  Pics Pics
7442 lake view (1 BR) (view of Contemporary, marina, bay lake) post #1986  Pics
7444 lake view (2 BR D) (view of lake, marina and Contemporary) post #1343         Pics
7504 standard view (1 BR) (castle, space mountain to the left, lake to the right) post #255, 1786         Pics Pics
7506 standard view (studio)(castle, space mountain to the left, lake to the right)
7509 lake view (studio) (view of lake and pool) post #664         Pics
7512 standard view (1 BR) (castle, space mountain to the left, lake to the right) post #180, 1117         Pics Pics
7514 standard view (studio) (view of castle and space mountain, MK fireworks, tennis courts, rim of lake) post #217, 220,1117        Pics Panorama Pic Pics
7516 standard view (1 BR) (view of castle and lake)
7518 MK view (studio) (direct view of MK) post #2638 Pics
7521 lake view (1 BR) (view of pool and lake)  post #981 Pics
7523 lake view (studio) (view of pool and lake)  post #1117 Pics 
7525 lake view (studio) (view of fountain and lake, obstructed view of pool due to trees)  post #1702 Pics
7526 MK view (1 BR)                                                                               
7527 lake view (1 BR) (view of fountain and lake, obstructed view of pool due to trees)
7530 standard view (2 BR D)  post # 2107, #2111 Pics  Pics
7532 lake view (studio) (view of Contemporary, marina, lake) post #2239, #2641          Pics Pics
7536 lake view (1 BR) (view of Contemporary, marina, bay lake) posts #886, # 902         Pics Pics
7537 lake view (studio) (view of pool, lake, other rooms)
7538 lake view (studio) (view of CR, marina, lake)                                      
7540 lake view (studio) (view of CR, marina, lake) post # 745         Pics
7542 lake view (1 BR) (view of Contemporary, marina, bay lake) post #1366  Pics
7602 lake view (2 BR D) (view of lake, Space Mountain and Castle) post  #1655, #2499       Pics Pics
7604 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake, Space Mountain and Castle)  post  #1245       Pics
7606 lake view (studio) (view of lake, space mountain, castle) post #568         Pics
7608 lake view (studio) (view of lake, Space Mountain and Castle)
7612 lake view (1 BR accessible) (view of lake, Space Mountain and Castle)
7614 lake view (studio accessible) (view of lake, space mountain, castle, fireworks)  post #1538   Pics
7618 MK view (studio) (direct view of MK)                                                 
7620 MK view (1 BR) (direct view of MK) post #414         Pics
7622 MK view (2 BR D) (direct view of MK) post #1564         Pics
7625 lake view (studio) (view of pool and lake) post #2689 Pics
7626 MK view (1 BR)                                                                               
7632 lake view (studio) (view of Contemporary, marina, lake) post #361         Pics
7634 lake view (1 BR) (view of Contemporary, marina, lake)     Pics
7644 lake view (2 BR D) (view of Contemporary, marina, lake) post #1118,#1886         Pics  Pics
7702 lake view (2 BR D) (view of lake, Space Mounain) post # 284         Pics
7704 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake, Space Mountain and Castle) #890         Pics
7706 lake view (studio) (lake, Space Mountain, MK, fireworks) post # 770         Pics
7709 lake view (studio)                                                                            
7710 lake view (1 BR) (can also see MK and fireworks) post #43         Pics
7712 lake view (1 BR accessible) (view of lake, MK, tennis courts, fireworks)         Pics Pics Pics 
7714 lake view (studio accessible) (view of lake, MK, tennis courts, fireworks) post #613         Pics
7716 MK view (2 BR D)     Pics
7718 MK view (studio) (direct view of MK)         Pics
7720 MK view (1 BR)
7727 lake view (1 BR) (view of pool and Bay lake)
7728 MK view (studio) post # 59, 689     Pics
7730 MK view (2 BR D)  post # 2503 Pics
7735 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake and pool)                                             
7736 lake view (1 BR) (view of Contemporary, marina, bay lake, EPCOT and DTD in distance) post # 57         Pics
7737 lake view (studio) (view of pool and bay lake)  post #2105  Pics 
7740 lake view (studio) (view of Contemporary, marina, bay lake, EPCOT and DTD in distance) post #871         Pics
7744 lake view (2 BR D)  post #1343         Pics
7802 lake view (2 BR D) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and FW)
7806 lake view (studio) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and fireworks) post #179, 184         Pics Pic Pics Pics Pics
7808 lake view (studio) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK, fireworks)  post #1747         Pics
7809 lake view (studio) (view of lake, pool) post # 1566        Pics
7810 lake view (1 BR) (view of MK and bay lake) post # 1852        Pics
7812 lake view (1 BR accessible) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK, fireworks) post # 1379         Pics
7814 lake view (studio accessible) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and fireworks) posts # 419, # 2218         Pics  Pics
7816 MK view (2 BR D) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and fireworks) post # 1731        Pics
7820 MK view (1 BR)                                                                               
7827 lake view (1 BR) (view of pool and Bay Lake) post # 83
7828 MK view (studio) post #992 Pics
7830 MK view (2 BR D) (view of Contemporary and the MK) post #199, 630, 1930         Pic Pics Pics Pics Pics
7834 lake view (1 BR) (view of Contemporary, marina, and lake)
7838 lake view (studio) (marina, CR, lake) post # 1438   Pics
7842 lake view (1 BR) (view of Contemporary, marina, bay lake, EPCOT and DTD in distance) posts #16, #1511        Pics Pics
7902 lake view (2 BR D) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and fireworks) post #424         Pics
7904 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and fireworks) post #1999  Pics
7905 lake view (2 BR D) (view of pool and lake) post # 2196, #2208, #2527        Pics   Pics   Pics
7906 lake view (studio) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and fireworks) post # 670         Pics
7910 lake view (1 BR) (view of MK and bay lake) post # 206         Pics
7911 lake view (1 BR) (view of pool, lake, EPCOT and DTD hot air balloon in distance) post #2629 Pics
7914 lake view (studio accessible) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and fireworks) post # 1896        Pics
7916 MK view (2 BR D) (view of lake, castle, tennis courts, fireworks)
7918 MK view (studio) (direct view of MK) post #2333         Pics
7920 MK view (1 BR)
7925 lake view (studio) (view of lake and pool)  post #2567 Pics 
7926 MK View (1 BR) post # 901           Pics
7927 lake view (1 BR) (view of pool and Bay lake)  post # 1529 Pics
7930 MK view (2 BR D)  post # 2019 Pics
7932 lake view (studio) (view of the Contemporary, able to see lake and MK if leaning out the balcony) post #259         Pics
7934 lake view (1 BR) (marina, CR, lake)  post #1592        Pics 
7940 lake view (studio) (Monorail, Contemporary, Marina, Contemporary pool, Electric Water Pageant) post #2414 Pics
7942 lake view (1 BR) (Monorail, Contemporary, Marina, Contemporary pool, Electric Water Pageant) post #324         Pics Pics
7944 lake view (2 BR D) (Monorail, Contemporary, Marina, Contemporary pool, Electric Water Pageant)
8002 lake view (2 BR D) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and fireworks) post # 430         Pics
8004 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and fireworks)  post # 1601         Pics
8006 lake view (studio) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and fireworks) post # 1794         Pics
8008 lake view (studio) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and fireworks) post # 2008         Pics
8009 lake view (studio) (view of lake, pool) post # 2370        Pics
8010 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and fireworks) post #2069  Pics
8012 lake view (1 BR) post #1135 Pics 
8014 lake view (studio accessible) post #1021 Pics  
8016 MK view (2 BR D)   post # 961 Pics 
8018 MK view (studio) (direct view of castle) post #86         Pics
8020 MK view (1 BR)  (View of MK, GF and Contemporary) post # 1368       Pics
8022 MK view (2 BR D) post #2508 Pics 
8024 MK View (2 BR D) (awesome view of MK, GF and Contemporary) post # 139         Pics
8026 MK View (1 BR) DVC Mike TR  Pics post #1563   Pics
8027 lake view (1 BR) (view of pool and Bay lake)  post # 1382 Pics 
8028 MK View (studio) (view of MK, GF, and Contemporary) post # 715, #1000   Pics Pics
8030 MK view (2 BR D)
8032 lake view (studio) (view of Contemporary, marina, lake, EPCOT,) post #1241         Pics
8040 lake view (studio)(view of Contemporary, marina, bay lake, EPCOT, WL, EE, Swan and Dolphin in distance)
8041 lake view (2 BR D) (great lake view, pool view and courtyard view) post #2487 Pics
8042 lake view (1 BR) (Monorail, Contemporary, Marina, Contemporary pool, Electric Water Pageant, and Spaceship Earth in the distance )
8044 lake view (2 BR D) (Monorail, Contemporary, Marina, Contemporary pool, Electric Water Pageant)
8102 lake view (2 BR D) (great lake view, view of MK to the left) post # 256         Pics
8104 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake and MK) post # 1112         Pics
8105 lake view (2 BR D) (view of lake and pool)                                     
8106 lake view (studio) (view of lake and MK) posts# 714 ,#1256        Pics  Pics
8108 lake view (studio) (great view of the lake and MK) posts # 344, #1573         Pics Pics
8110 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake and MK) post # 749, #1804-#1807         Pics Pics Pics Pics Pics
8112 lake view (2 BR D accessible) (view of lake, castle, space mountain and fireworks) post # 1440         Pics
8116 MK view (2 BR D)   post # 1856 Pics
8117 lake view (2 BR D) (pool and lake view)                                             
8118 MK view (studio) (direct view of castle and space mountain)    post # 1995 Pics 
8120 MK view (1 BR)                                                                               
8122 MK view (2 BR D) post #302 Pics
8121 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake and pool)   post #1195 Pics
8124 MK view (2 BR D) (view of MK, GF and Contemporary)
8125 lake view (studio) (view of pool and direct view of the lake) post # 310         Pics
8126 MK view (1 BR)     post #2480    Pics 
8128 MK view (studio) posts #887, #1280            Pics  Pics
8129 lake view (2 BR D) (pool and lake view)
8130 MK view (2 BR D)  post # 2438 Pics
8132 lake view (studio) (view of the Contemporary, monorail and lake) post #2559         Pics 
8134 lake view (1 BR) (marina, CR, lake) posts # 830, # 2225   Pics Pics 
8136 lake view (1 BR) (marina, CR, lake) post # 829   Pics
8138 lake view (studio) (marina, CR, lake)                                                 
8140 lake view (studio)(southern view of EPCOT, marina, contemporary, and seven seas lagoon, with Grand Floridian in the distance)
8141 lake view (2 BR D) (great lake view, pool view and courtyard view)
8142 lake view (1 BR) (Monorail, Contemporary, Marina, Contemporary pool, Electric Water Pageant, DTD, EPCOT) post #1235        Pics
8202 lake view (2 BR D) (great lake view, view of MK to the left) post # 2034        Pics
8204 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake, MK and fireworks)                               
8205 lake view (2 BR D) (view of pool and lake) post #1519 Pics 
8206 lake view (studio) (can also see MK and fireworks) post #3,#1827 Pic  Pics
8208 lake view (studio) (view of lake, MK and fireworks) post # 2082         Pics
8210 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake, castle, space mountain and fireworks) post #1499,2732   Pics  Pics
8212 lake view (2 BR D accessible, no walk-in shower in MB) (view of lake, castle, space mountain and fireworks) post #1058  Pics
8220 MK view (1 BR)  post #2587 Pics  
8221 lake view (1 BR) (view of pool and lake)                                             
8222 MK view (2 BR D) post # 904 Pics
8228 MK view (studio) post # 1130 Pics
8230 MK view (2 BR D) (not direct view from LR, MK to the right) post # 64, 688         Pics
8232 lake view (studio) (view of Contemporary, marina, lake) post #1744         Pics
8234 lake view (1 BR) (view of Contemporary, lake, marina)
8236 lake view (1 BR) (view of Contemporary, lake, marina) post # 1725, #1726 Pics Pics
8240 lake view (studio) (view of Contemporary, lake, marina) post # 1716 #2076 Pics Pics
8242 lake view (1 BR) (Monorail, Contemporary, Marina, Contemporary pool, Electric Water Pageant,DTD, EPCOT) post #1201         Pics
8244 lake view (2 BR D) (view of lake, marina, Contemporary)
8402 lake view (2 BR D) (great lake view, view of MK to the left) post # 1638         Pics
8404 lake view (1 BR) (great lake view, view of MK to the left) post # 2275         Pics
8406 lake view (studio) (great lake view) post #2638 Pics
8408 lake view (studio) (great view of the lake and MK) posts # 1869        Pics
8410 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake, castle, space mountain and fireworks)         Pics
8412 lake view (2 BR D accessible) (view of lake, castle, space mountain and fireworks)
8416 MK view (GV) posts # 1680, 1681   Pics   Pics
8417 lake view (2 BR D) (view of pool and lake) post #158         Pics
8422 MK view (GV) post # 941, #1739    Pics   Pics
8424 MK view (GV) (direct view of MK, CF) post #1023, #2229    Pics Pics
8425 lake view (studio) (view of pool and lake) post # 108         Pics
8426 MK view (GV) (direct view of Grand Floridian, MK 30 degrees to the left)
8429 lake view (2 BR D) (view of pool and lake) post # 751         Pics
8432 lake view (studio) (view of CR, lake, marina) post # 752         Pics
8434 lake view (1 BR) (view of Contemporary, lake, marina, DTD, WL, AK) posts # 602, # 1084         Pics  Pics
8436 lake view (1 BR) (view of Contemporary, lake, marina)
8437 lake view (studio) (view of pool and lake) post # 719         Pics
8438 lake view (studio) (view of lake, Contemporary, Marina, DTD, EPCOT ) post # 1054, 1092, 1966 Pics Pics Pics
8441 lake view (2 BR D) post # 480       Pics
8536 lake view (GV) (view of Contemporary, lake, marina, DTD, WL, AK) posts # 2278, # 2279         Pics  Pics
8637 lake view (studio) (view of pool and lake) post # 1825         Pics


----------



## wdrl

Thanks for starting this thread!  I'm subscribing to this thread so that I can follow the information that is gathered.  Unfortunately, we won't be able to submit any information ourselves until March 2010.


----------



## Sandisw

Here is my view of the MK from Room #8206, LV studio.


----------



## wdrl

Sandisw said:


> Here is my view of the MK from Room #8206, LV studio.



Wow, if this is a BLT Lake View, then why would you need an MK view!!  You must be BFF with Tinker Bell to get this room!!!!


----------



## kmann728

wdrl said:


> Wow, if this is a BLT Lake View, then why would you need an MK view!!  You must be BFF with Tinker Bell to get this room!!!!



No KIDDING!! WOW! Now I'm nervous. I plan on booking a MK view for my first trip, but it sounds like some of the lake views are much better! I don't want to use the extra points for a MK view and not get as good of a view as I would get with a LV.


----------



## Sandisw

kmann728 said:


> No KIDDING!! WOW! Now I'm nervous. I plan on booking a MK view for my first trip, but it sounds like some of the lake views are much better! I don't want to use the extra points for a MK view and not get as good of a view as I would get with a LV.



We were lucky and surprised that we would be considered LV.  Now, this picture was looking a bit to the left, but hey, when the fireworks went off, they were beautiful!! 

Since this room was on the outer curve, almost to the end (there was only a 1 bedroom left on the floor) we were almost the farthest out.  I think all the MK views will have even better views, if they are on a higher floor.  We were 12th floor.  I can only think that it was LV and not MK view because the view was not centered (the lake was what we saw straight out our balcony).

I certainly think that some of the lake views will be fireworks view as well and I am willing to chance it to save points.  All of the rooms, when looking at BLT from the front, IMO, that are to the left of the elevators will have a view of the fireworks, in some way, unless they are on the lower flowers.


----------



## queendarvet

We had booked a dedicated 2 bedroom standard view and were given room 7144, a first floor room all the way at the end of the outside of the C facing the contemporary.  We had a perfect view of the lake and the marina.  I couldn't understand how this could be standard view, unless the fact that it was on the first floor made it standard.  The next day I needed something at the concierge and she asked me how I liked our lake view.  So perhaps we were upgraded?  It was a great location although I had to get used to people walking by our room on the walkway.


----------



## fitzpa

Thank you for the info.



work2play said:


> Everyone wants to know which rooms have which views, so I thought I would start a thread with the data I have collected so far across multiple threads.  Once I can gather enough info on specific rooms, I will post a map.  Here is what I have found so far:
> 
> Odd number rooms are the inner villas (the ones you see when facing BLT from the Pool)
> Even number rooms are the outer villas (the ones you see from the monorail)
> 
> The rooms on the 1st and 2nd floor (71XX and 72XX) are where the standard view rooms are.
> 
> Some people who booked MK view rooms were initially given rooms on the 3rd floor (73XX), they asked to be moved to higher floors because the view is lower than the monorail which is equivalent to the 5th floor at BLT.
> 
> If you subtract 70 from the first two digits of the room number, that is the floor the room is on  (71XX= first floor,  86XX = sixteenth floor)
> 
> Here is what I found on specific rooms:
> 
> 7109  standard view (studio)  (view of shuffleboard courts, has patio)
> 7211  standard view
> 7710  lake view  (can also see MK and fireworks)
> 7720  MK view  (1 BR)
> 7820  MK view  (1 BR)
> 8014  Lake view (studio) (accessible room)
> 8120  MK view  (1 BR)
> 8206  Lake view  (studio)  (can also see MK and fireworks)
> 
> 
> If you stay at BLT, please post to this thread with room number, room type (studio, 1 BR, 2BR, 2BR D, GV), view category (STD, LV, MKV) and I will update the first post!
> 
> Pictures of your view are also welcome!


----------



## beccasmom

_We have a lakeview studio reserved for 2 nights next week.  I am very anxious to see what the view will be like!  _


----------



## work2play

queendarvet said:


> We had booked a dedicated 2 bedroom standard view and were given room 7144, a first floor room all the way at the end of the outside of the C facing the contemporary.  We had a perfect view of the lake and the marina.  I couldn't understand how this could be standard view, unless the fact that it was on the first floor made it standard.  The next day I needed something at the concierge and she asked me how I liked our lake view.  So perhaps we were upgraded?  It was a great location although I had to get used to people walking by our room on the walkway.



Were you the last room before the stairwell?  I am working on a room map and based on the "what's in a BLT thread",  the last outer villa on the south end is a dedicated 2 BR.


----------



## disney0505

This may have already been answered somewhere, but I was just wondering if the rooms on each floor are in same pattern?  So, 7710 was a lake view on the seventh floor that could see the MK.  Would 8210 be the same view just on the 12th floor?


----------



## Mookie Blaylock

Seems to me that BLT should have a 4th category room, a partial MK view if you will. For a view of the Lake and MK I would give up more points than a pure LV. Plus you could make the LV points a little more reasonable(compared to other resorts)


----------



## wdrl

disney0505 said:


> This may have already been answered somewhere, but I was just wondering if the rooms on each floor are in same pattern?  So, 7710 was a lake view on the seventh floor that could see the MK.  Would 8210 be the same view just on the 12th floor?



Yes, I think so.  Sandisw was in villa 8206, which is little bit further down the hallway from 8210.  So 8210 should have just a little bit better view of MK than 8206.


----------



## queendarvet

work2play said:


> Were you the last room before the stairwell?  I am working on a room map and based on the "what's in a BLT thread",  the last outer villa on the south end is a dedicated 2 BR.



Yes, that was our room.


----------



## work2play

I just added 7220 to the list. Standard view room.  Looks like we have a number of people that got room number 20 on different floors!  Looks like those rooms are MK view...  I assume 7220 is standard view because it is on the second floor.  Looks like the higher floors with that room number are MK view.  It will be interesting to see what 7320 is.


----------



## Sandisw

Mookie Blaylock said:


> Seems to me that BLT should have a 4th category room, a partial MK view if you will. For a view of the Lake and MK I would give up more points than a pure LV. Plus you could make the LV points a little more reasonable(compared to other resorts)



Maybe the view should be a "fireworks view" vs. MK view.  As I said, it appeared to me that many of the even #'d rooms, on the outer circle, will be able to see the fireworks from the balconies.

I can't wait to see when the list is completed and we know exactly which rooms, in which categories, have what for views.  

I know personally, if I ever spent extra points for MK view, it would be for fireworks (which I am assuming is a lot of peoples plans). But now that I know that I can see them from some of the LV rooms, I will chance it and hope for the best!


----------



## lark

Sandisw said:


> Since this room was on the outer curve, almost to the end (there was only a 1 bedroom left on the floor) we were almost the farthest out.



Just to make sure I'm understanding.  If you look at the "What's in a BLT" thread, it shows the floor plan of the 4th floor in the first message.  (Link to that thread below.)

It shows phase 16 as the outermost edge of the "C" in the north tower.  Phase 16 A is the outer portion, and it shows a lock off and a dedicated 2 BR.  Was your room the furthest to the left of this phase (or, I mean to say, the equivalent of this phase on your floor)?  If so, that's a better view than I would have expected.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2212548


----------



## mousescrapper

subbing in!

got pointed to this thread from What's in a BLT? thread.

won't be able to give my input till end of next year, but will be curious to see what people get and how it turns out.

Excited to hear a couple of the SV 2BR D you can see CR, lake etc...not just parking  that is what we'll be requesting for our first stay home.

Thanks for putting this together too OP


----------



## Sandisw

lark said:


> Just to make sure I'm understanding.  If you look at the "What's in a BLT" thread, it shows the floor plan of the 4th floor in the first message.  (Link to that thread below.)
> 
> It shows phase 16 as the outermost edge of the "C" in the north tower.  Phase 16 A is the outer portion, and it shows a lock off and a dedicated 2 BR.  Was your room the furthest to the left of this phase (or, I mean to say, the equivalent of this phase on your floor)?  If so, that's a better view than I would have expected.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2212548



Yes, that is where we were.  If you look at the diagram, the studio lock off that has "16A" in it is the room we were in as the only thing on our side of the hallway left was the 1 bedroom lock off next door.

We did have what appeared to be  2 bedroom dedicated across the hall from us.


----------



## DenLo

Thanks to the OP for starting this thread.  I'm subscribing too.  Wish we could supply room information earlier, but DH will do so after our first stay in March.  Who knows, you may not need our information by that date. 

Thanks to all who are adding photos of their room's view.  We'll be watching!

08/23/17 Here is a link to the maps that were in Post #1 of the BLT building showing room views and types.  https://www.disboards.com/threads/b...t-1-10-21-2015.2257082/page-144#post-57919946


----------



## work2play

Sandisw said:


> Yes, that is where we were.  If you look at the diagram, the studio lock off that has "16A" in it is the room we were in as the only thing on our side of the hallway left was the 1 bedroom lock off next door.
> 
> We did have what appeared to be  2 bedroom dedicated across the hall from us.



Sandi-  I was a little confused when I looked at 16A, it looked to me like if you were in the studio, then there would have been two rooms to the left of you (if you are standing facing the door to the studio you were in, they would be to your right!).  The one next door would be the 1 BR lockoff and there would be one to the right of that one that would be a dedicated 2 BR.  Is that correct? I was thinking there would have been room 8204(1 BR) and 8202 (2 BR D).

JoAnne


----------



## work2play

I checked the map that was posted, and it does say that the first room on the floor is XX02, so if you were in 8206, 8204 and 8202 should have been to the right of you when standing in front of your door.  From the drawing of 16A, it looks as though the door to 8202 was pretty close to the door for the stairwell.


----------



## colleen costello

I booked BLT today bright and early. Was thrilled to get a lakeview 1-bedroom but wonder what they will make of my request... I am terrified of heights and asked for "5th floor or lower" (as member is nutty) and the CM wrote it down for me. I had no idea that many of those rooms would actually be STANDARD VIEW.

I went to the BLT sales meeting and tour TWICE in July and I have to say those "partial lake/partial MK views" sound wonderful because BOTH views are so cool and with those side rooms you will get a bit of both. From the roof deck you can see BOTH ways... Off the front to the MK and thru some windows they have added in the back of that deck(where there is a wall) so you can see the lake. Also, the photos here from 8th floor looked wonderful.. From up higher you see not only the Castle but lots of (ugly) flat roofs... from Tomorrowland/Fantasyland I think... and the slightly lower angle view sort of took care of that. I believe think ANY room at BLT is going to be fabulous... There is nothing like staying in a new DVC resort for the first time!


----------



## bookwormde

Thanks for the graphics layout; It will be interesting to see how the views evolve as you get more reports and if rooms change “classification” as members complain and CM realize that some rooms that were LV are actually Mk view to replace the complaint rooms (especially the lower floor MK views).

bookwormde


----------



## work2play

I have now added 3 map views to post number 1.  Let me know what you think!


----------



## LisaRN97

work2play said:


> I have now added 3 map views to post number 1.  Let me know what you think!



They look great!!!  Thanks!!!


----------



## Sandisw

work2play said:


> Sandi-  I was a little confused when I looked at 16A, it looked to me like if you were in the studio, then there would have been two rooms to the left of you (if you are standing facing the door to the studio you were in, they would be to your right!).  The one next door would be the 1 BR lockoff and there would be one to the right of that one that would be a dedicated 2 BR.  Is that correct? I was thinking there would have been room 8204(1 BR) and 8202 (2 BR D).
> 
> JoAnne



It is possible that is the way that it was.  I know that #8204 door and our door were right next to each other.  I thought that was the last door, but of course, I could be wrong.  There may have been another room on the other side of it whose door is at the end of the hallway.  I should have taken pictures.  From the maps that have been done (THANKS!!) it seems that there is a #XX02 room so I must have missed it!!


----------



## Cee

That map is so thorough, it's confusing!


----------



## work2play

Cee said:


> That map is so thorough, it's confusing!



You should have seen the first one that I made when I thought i would just put everything on one map using different font colors for the different views!  It was making my head hurt so I opted for the two maps...


----------



## DVCGeek

work2play said:


> You should have seen the first one that I made when I thought i would just put everything on one map using different font colors for the different views!  It was making my head hurt so I opted for the two maps...



I liked the current multiple map breakout!  *Thanks for putting this together*, and I'll contribute if you need my info. by then.  We are checking into a LV studio on Nov. 29th, MK view studio Jan. 30, and my parents are joining us on that trip in a SV studio on Feb. 1!


----------



## LuvAriel

Just got back.  Had room 7911, 1 bdr. villa, Bay Lake View.  Had a view of the pool, lake, & Epcot.  LOVED my view!!!

Will post pics as soon as I unpack & upload!!


----------



## work2play

LuvAriel said:


> Just got back.  Had room 7911, 1 bdr. villa, Bay Lake View.  Had a view of the pool, lake, & Epcot.  LOVED my view!!!
> 
> Will post pics as soon as I unpack & upload!!



Cool!  You helped me determine where the XX11 rooms are on the maps.  I will update them shortly with your info!


----------



## Corinne

Why do they number the rooms this way? What is wrong with the first number being the floor number?


----------



## Eeyore3838




----------



## kmann728

Thank you SO much for the info! This maps are fascinating!!


----------



## the who #3

wow, thanks.   i am surprised to find that so many lake view rooms can view the magic kingdom.  those are beautiful views.


----------



## work2play

Corinne said:


> Why do they number the rooms this way? What is wrong with the first number being the floor number?



I think a read on another thread that they are tied into the numbering at the Contemporary Resort.


----------



## Muhlenberg

work2play said:


> I think a read on another thread that they are tied into the numbering at the Contemporary Resort.


 The first digit refers to which building at CR/BLT it is.  The numbering is that way at CR, also.  Ditto for the Garden Wing.


----------



## BriarRose59

We'll be checking in at BLT next Saturday (8-22) with a lake view.  I'll let you know room number and what we can see.


----------



## work2play

BriarRose59 said:


> We'll be checking in at BLT next Saturday (8-22) with a lake view.  I'll let you know room number and what we can see.



Awesome!  We will be checking in on Friday for a long weekend, just a standard studio.  A very last minute trip that we booked in July.  We were surprised there was any availability at BLT, so I won't complain if we have a view of the parking lot!


----------



## mandjblum

View from Standard view 7211


----------



## work2play

mandjblum said:


> View from Standard view 7211



Nice view for a standard view room!  Better than some of the "water view" rooms that I have had at other WDW resorts!


----------



## mandjblum

Room 7710 Bay Lake view


----------



## work2play

mandjblum said:


> Room 7710 Bay Lake view



All I can is WOW!  That is my favorite view.  I would rather have that view than a direct MK view.  Too much parking lot on the MK views for me!


----------



## work2play

I also found some info on room 7437   – Studio, Lake View, 4th floor, South side, view of the pool and lake (from the balcony looking slightly right). It does look from the photos that the room would look directly across to the north side inner villas.

Here are some photos:

http://gallery.me.com/drowells#100097


----------



## liznboys

Great thread!!  We stayed at BLT this weekend, so I'll post our room specifics and pictures once I get them uploaded.


----------



## wdrl

work2play said:


> I also found some info on room 7409    Studio, Lake View, 4th floor, South side, faced the pool, right above the shuffle board courts



I'm confused about the location of room 7409.  You say it is on the South side, and the photos look like they were taken from the inner part of the South side of BLT's crescent. However, your map of rooms in your OP indicate that the xx09 rooms are on the north side of the crescent (which makes sense because the even numbered rooms start on the north side).  Am I directionally challenged???


----------



## fla4fun

I was in room 7842 - 8th floor one bedroom lake view overlooking the CR marina.  It was the next to the last room on the south side.  I could see the fireworks from Illuminations, the CR tower, the entire CR pool and marina area, WL, most of Bay Lake (even the remains of River Country), the TTC and monorails, and in the distance I could see Expedition Everest, Spaceship Earth, the Dolphin, and the Characters in Flight balloon going up and down all day.  It was a great view.  I had specifically requested an upper floor marina view, and that's what I received.


----------



## work2play

wdrl said:


> I'm confused about the location of room 7409.  You say it is on the South side, and the photos look like they were taken from the inner part of the South side of BLT's crescent. However, your map of rooms in your OP indicate that the xx09 rooms are on the north side of the crescent (which makes sense because the even numbered rooms start on the north side).  Am I directionally challenged???



Look at the map again, I used the format from the other thread, 7409 is shown on the north side.  The map with the inner villas is shown as if you were standing in the pool and looking at the rooms.  In that case north is on your right.  I thought about flipping the map with north always on the left, but I thought it would be better to stay consistent with the other thread...


----------



## DenLo

work2play said:


> I also found some info on room 7409    Studio, Lake View, 4th floor, South side, faced the pool, right above the shuffle board courts
> 
> Here are some photos:
> 
> http://gallery.me.com/drowells#100097





wdrl said:


> I'm confused about the location of room 7409.  You say it is on the South side, and the photos look like they were taken from the inner part of the South side of BLT's crescent. However, your map of rooms in your OP indicate that the xx09 rooms are on the north side of the crescent (which makes sense because the even numbered rooms start on the north side).  Am I directionally challenged???





work2play said:


> Look at the map again, I used the format from the other thread, 7409 is shown on the north side.  The map with the inner villas is shown as if you were standing in the pool and looking at the rooms.  In that case north is on your right.  I thought about flipping the map with north always on the left, but I thought it would be better to stay consistent with the other thread...



I understand where wdrl is coming from.  Your map makes sense, however your original post regarding room 7409 states that the room was on the south side.  The photos appear to looking to the north rooms.   I would think 7409 would be on the northside looking south (the building would be to the camera's right side) but the photos do not match up (it's shows the building on the camera's left side).....?  Is there any chance the room number is wrong for those photos, as I really think you have the room numbering correct as far as placement on your map?


----------



## work2play

DenLo said:


> I understand where wdrl is coming from.  Your map makes sense, however your original post regarding room 7409 states that the room was on the south side.  The photos appear to looking to the north rooms.   I would think 7409 would be on the northside looking south (the building would be to the camera's right side) but the photos do not match up (it's shows the building on the camera's left side).....?  Is there any chance the room number is wrong for those photos, as I really think you have the room numbering correct as far as placement on your map?



OK, I get the problem!  Let me take a look and see what the problem is.  I will be back shortly!


----------



## work2play

wdrl said:


> I'm confused about the location of room 7409.  You say it is on the South side, and the photos look like they were taken from the inner part of the South side of BLT's crescent. However, your map of rooms in your OP indicate that the xx09 rooms are on the north side of the crescent (which makes sense because the even numbered rooms start on the north side).  Am I directionally challenged???




OK!  Good catch, I did make a mistake.  The room number tied to those photos is 7437 and it is on the south side.  I have corrected the post, thanks for your help!

I will add rooms XX37 to the next map updates, only studio on the south section of the inner villas maps.


----------



## joshua4

We are booked for a standard view dedicated 2 bedroom in Feb (renting points). The dvc member that booked it for me requested 8th floor (thanks Donna).  I figured it would have a view of the contemporary or a parking lot or something.  Is that an impossibility?  Oddly, the dvc rep did not have any reaction to that and just took the reservation.   So, what I am wondering is why we think that standard view is only first and second floor rooms?  Very curious to see what rooms are assigned to "standard view" people in the coming months.  The shuffleboard view would be fine with me but I would love to get a little higher up.  

Thanks

Lauren


----------



## work2play

joshua4 said:


> We are booked for a standard view dedicated 2 bedroom in Feb (renting points). The dvc member that booked it for me requested 8th floor (thanks Donna).  I figured it would have a view of the contemporary or a parking lot or something.  Is that an impossibility?  Oddly, the dvc rep did not have any reaction to that and just took the reservation.   So, what I am wondering is why we think that standard view is only first and second floor rooms?  Very curious to see what rooms are assigned to "standard view" people in the coming months.  The shuffleboard view would be fine with me but I would love to get a little higher up.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Lauren



Most of the information to date has been based on discussions that members have had with their guides.  When I purchased BLT I was told that there would be approximately 10% standard view, 20% MK view and 70% lake view.  So far, the only people that have reported booking and staying in a standard view room have been on the first 2 floors.


----------



## joshua4

Oh -- that makes more sense if there are only 10% standard rooms.  I can live with a first or second floor room so I guess I will keep my reservation as is -- and keep watching this post to see where people with standard views are being placed.  Thanks for your work on this thread!


----------



## Sandisw

joshua4 said:


> We are booked for a standard view dedicated 2 bedroom in Feb (renting points). The dvc member that booked it for me requested 8th floor (thanks Donna).  I figured it would have a view of the contemporary or a parking lot or something.  Is that an impossibility?  Oddly, the dvc rep did not have any reaction to that and just took the reservation.   So, what I am wondering is why we think that standard view is only first and second floor rooms?  Very curious to see what rooms are assigned to "standard view" people in the coming months.  The shuffleboard view would be fine with me but I would love to get a little higher up.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Lauren



My guide shared with me that the SV rooms, he was told, will be the lower floors, 1st and 2nd.  It might be possible when the member put in the floor request for you, BLT was not open and many CM's at MS had no idea (and probably still don't) what rooms would be what views.

Now, that is not to say that adjustments might not be made as people stay and share info about the views.  For example, we had a LV room, but our room (since we were on the outer side and the north end) had a view of MK and we had a perfect view of the fireworks.   To me, it was as good as the view I had in the past staying in a MK tower room at CR.


----------



## work2play

Added a couple of new rooms to post #1 (7736 and 7842).  Both rooms have great views of the Contemporary, the marina, bay lake and EPCOT and DTD in the distance.

Michelle has some great photos posted in here trip report, here:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2261476


----------



## gkrykewy

Just returned from BLT - studio room 8140, 11th Floor. Excellent southern view of EPCOT, contemporary marina, contemporary, and seven seas lagoon, with Grand Floridian in the distance.


----------



## work2play

Here another one:  Room 7728,  studio MK view. 


http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/showgallery.php/cat/986/page/7


----------



## DenLo

work2play said:


> Here another one:  Room 7728,  studio MK view.
> 
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/showgal...cat/986/page/7



work2play - The link is not working.


----------



## kbeckstrand

I believe it should have been this...

http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/showgallery.php/cat/986/page/7


----------



## Eeyore3838

we check in friday to a 1bd standard view.  we will report back with our location/view.


----------



## dreamlinda

Great thread - thanks.  We are visiting in Dec. and will add to the info here.


----------



## ljcrochet

Just back from staying in room 8410.  It was a one bedroom lake view which had a great view of Magic kingdom while sitting on the couch. (or on the balcony)


----------



## DenLo

Wow, that's a lake view?  We have an MK view scheduled for March and now were wondering if we should just go LV and save some points!  Thanks for posting your photos.  What did you think of your room, TOTW, the pool and the rest of BLT?


----------



## work2play

kbeckstrand said:


> I believe it should have been this...
> 
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/showgallery.php/cat/986/page/7




Yes, you are right, I fixed the post!


----------



## work2play

OK here is my info!  We had a great room!  Standard view Studio room 7306

















It was a great location.  I will update the maps when I get back!


----------



## CarolMN

Work2play  - Isn't 7306 on the third floor?  If so, it appears they are redefininng standard view to be more than just the rooms on the first two floors.


----------



## work2play

CarolMN said:


> Work2play  - Isn't 7306 on the third floor?  If so, it appears they are redefininng standard view to be more than just the rooms on the first two floors.



Yes, it appears there are some standard view rooms on floors above the 2nd floor..  We will have to wait to see what others post.  I did check with the front desk and they said that my room was standard view...


----------



## BlakeNJ

Great room Work2Play!  Thanks for keeping the thread alive!  We are in a standard view studio and will post pics when we get back at the end of November.


----------



## joshua4

I really like that standard view -- hoping we get that in Feb (and not the view of the shuffleboard court on first floor).

Thanks for posting those pics.

Lauren


----------



## dizfan

work2play said:


> Yes, it appears there are some standard view rooms on floors above the 2nd floor..  We will have to wait to see what others post.  I did check with the front desk and they said that my room was standard view...



7306 looks like a great standard view.

Maybe Disney declared the room standard because of the tree outside blocking the straight ahead view?  If so, then maybe they'll do the same thing for rooms above 7306 (at least until they are above the tree)?


----------



## NandK

Thanks for the help.


----------



## SFD998

56 days until we stay at BLT and this thread is great. We have a LV studio booked. I used the info to request a specific location within the hotel. Prior to this we were just hoping for a good view.  I am on the WL for a MK view, but after seeing some of the LV pics I hope that they can accomodate my request instead of the WL coming through. 

To all the pp thanks for your input and future posters keep the info coming.

We will be sure to post once we return.


----------



## work2play

dizfan said:


> 7306 looks like a great standard view.
> 
> Maybe Disney declared the room standard because of the tree outside blocking the straight ahead view?  If so, then maybe they'll do the same thing for rooms above 7306 (at least until they are above the tree)?



I looked at the tree and am guessing the 4th and 5th floors would have a similar view.  I think you would be above the tree on the 6th floor.  The other real feature of this room is that you can use the stairs and exit near the pool area without having to head back to the elevators.  It was very convenient, we always used the stairs when heading to/or returning from the pool.  Probably would not want to do that if I was too many floors higher!


----------



## whithouston

Subscribing...


----------



## funatdisney

Subscribing... too. I don't plan a trip to BLT until summer of 2011. I find this thread very exciting and I just can't wait to get there.


----------



## dizfan

work2play said:


> I looked at the tree and am guessing the 4th and 5th floors would have a similar view.  I think you would be above the tree on the 6th floor.  The other real feature of this room is that you can use the stairs and exit near the pool area without having to head back to the elevators.  It was very convenient, we always used the stairs when heading to/or returning from the pool.  Probably would not want to do that if I was too many floors higher!



Thank you.  That matches with the information you posted in your trip report.



work2play said:


> OK, just came from the front desk. (Son lost room key!).  I asked about my room.  She looked it up and said "standard view"!  We think it might be due to the trees?  She thought there were standard view rooms on floors 1-5, but she was not sure exactly where they would be...


----------



## SpoonfulofSugar

Room #7309  
Standard View
View of shuffleboard courts, pool and a little bay view.


----------



## work2play

SpoonfulofSugar said:


> Room #7309
> Standard View
> View of shuffleboard courts, pool and a little bay view.



Thanks for sharing! You were very near our room (7306)!


----------



## BriarRose59

We just got back last night.  We were in 7827.  It is a 1 bdrm. Bay Lake view room.  We were in the center of the arch.  We had a beautiful view of the pool and lake.  I took pics of the room if anyone is interested.  Out of all of the resorts we have stayed in, this is the first one that my DH said he REALLY liked.  Never before has he commented on the room or when I asked he said it was "okay".  He liked the clean lines, colors and the fact that it had 2 full baths in a 1 bedroom unit!

We went to the Top of the World to watch Wishes on our second night.  It was nice, but I don't know that I'll do it again for the fireworks.  I may go just for the lounge.  I really like the view of wishes from in front of the castle.  Everything happens with the castle being in the forefront.  When you watch it from The Top of the World, you see if more from the side and most of the fireworks are seen from the side and not behind the castle.  Its just a preference on my part to have the visual of the castle in front of the fireworks.  It was great to not have to fight the crowds though.


----------



## work2play

BriarRose59 said:


> We just got back last night.  We were in 7827.  It is a 1 bdrm. Bay Lake view room.  We were in the center of the arch.  We had a beautiful view of the pool and lake.  I took pics of the room if anyone is interested.  Out of all of the resorts we have stayed in, this is the first one that my DH said he REALLY liked.  Never before has he commented on the room or when I asked he said it was "okay".  He liked the clean lines, colors and the fact that it had 2 full baths in a 1 bedroom unit!
> 
> We went to the Top of the World to watch Wishes on our second night.  It was nice, but I don't know that I'll do it again for the fireworks.  I may go just for the lounge.  I really like the view of wishes from in front of the castle.  Everything happens with the castle being in the forefront.  When you watch it from The Top of the World, you see if more from the side and most of the fireworks are seen from the side and not behind the castle.  Its just a preference on my part to have the visual of the castle in front of the fireworks.  It was great to not have to fight the crowds though.




I feel exactly the same way about the fireworks!  Do you have a photo of the view from your room?  I would love to post it on the thread.


----------



## BriarRose59

This is from the living room.  The one I took from the bedroom has the same view.  I can't believe I forgot to take one of the pool area.  Sorry!


----------



## work2play

Great view!  Thanks for the photo!


----------



## DenLo

Great view from your living room,* BriarRose59*.  Thanks for posting the photo.


----------



## barrysprot36

We were at BLT last week for 3 nights in a studio MK view. Our room no was 8018 and this was our view from inside our studio:






These are from our balcony:


----------



## work2play

Wow, nice view! Thanks for the photo!


----------



## RLRDA

Rm# 8126 is a 1BR with an MK view on the 11th floor.


----------



## work2play

RLRDA said:


> Rm# 8126 is a 1BR with an MK view on the 11th floor.



Thanks, did you happen to take a picture of your view?


----------



## RLRDA

work2play said:


> Thanks, did you happen to take a picture of your view?



We did....I will post it soon but my DH is away on a business trip now and he's more computer savvy than I am  I have no idea how to post a pic.


----------



## Eeyore3838

We checked in today in a 1 bedroom standard view.  Room is 7141, first floor.  View of the courtyard.  Will post pics once I have some taken of the room (we dropped our stuff off today and hit 2 parks and just got back)>  Really impressed with the room.


----------



## Tinkbellfan

In the Disney magazine I received today they had an ariel view of BLT that showed a service area on the north crescent.  I have a certain knack for getting "the dumpster view" or the room adjacent to the service area.  I have a 2bdrm lockoff standard view booked for March, so I'm trying to figure out how to avoid being next to this area and still have a room on the outside of the north crescent.  Has anyone been able to get a view of this from the tower?


----------



## Eeyore3838

Here are some photos of our 1 bedroom standard view - room 7141 (first floor):











The pool area is in the distance here (but we are the closest room to the pool):


----------



## work2play

Eeyore3838 said:


> Here are some photos of our 1 bedroom standard view - room 7141 (first floor):



Thank you for posting!  I have only be back a few days and I miss it already!  I like your room location, great access to the pool.  Be sure to try the Bocee Ball, you can get the balls at the community center.


----------



## work2play

Tinkbellfan said:


> In the Disney magazine I received today they had an ariel view of BLT that showed a service area on the north crescent.  I have a certain knack for getting "the dumpster view" or the room adjacent to the service area.  I have a 2bdrm lockoff standard view booked for March, so I'm trying to figure out how to avoid being next to this area and still have a room on the outside of the north crescent.  Has anyone been able to get a view of this from the tower?



Do yoy mean this area:  (It was to the left from my balcony room 7306) I believe that it was where the air conditioning units were.  I do not remember seeing any dumspters from there...






If you request an even numbered room on the northside and got it, you would get XX04/06,  XX08/10 or XX12/14, where I believe it will most likely be on the first 3 floors for standard view.  XX08/10 and XX12/14 will definitely have a view of that area as well as the tennis courts and space mountain.


----------



## dreamlinda

Tinkbellfan said:


> In the Disney magazine I received today they had an ariel view of BLT that showed a service area on the north crescent.  I have a certain knack for getting "the dumpster view" or the room adjacent to the service area.  I have a 2bdrm lockoff standard view booked for March, so I'm trying to figure out how to avoid being next to this area and still have a room on the outside of the north crescent.  Has anyone been able to get a view of this from the tower?



I saw the picture also - I think the only way around it is to ask for a even numbered room (outside rooms end in even #'s) in the South wing (facing the Comtemporary).


----------



## work2play

RLRDA said:


> We did....I will post it soon but my DH is away on a business trip now and he's more computer savvy than I am  I have no idea how to post a pic.



OK, thanks!


----------



## Tinkbellfan

w2p - yes that is the view I was talking about!  It  might not necessarily be the dumpsters, but a service area.  I have been assigned the dumpster view at BWV and VWL numerous times.  It's a joke with anyone who travels with me.  I even have my dd9 trained to run to the balcony and check for dumpsters.  I am a light sleeper and the trucks beeping when they back up (usually @ 5am) wake me up.

Eeyore3838 - I liked your view.  Was it quite or could you hear people walking by?  I think I will probably request  an inside room or as dreamLinda said an outside facing the CR.


----------



## Eeyore3838

Tinkbellfan said:


> Eeyore3838 - I liked your view.  Was it quite or could you hear people walking by?  I think I will probably request  an inside room or as dreamLinda said an outside facing the CR.



It was quiet for the most part.  I did not hear people walking by, but when they had the pool party at 3pm, I could hear some of the music when the room was quiet. (And then we just went in the pool )


----------



## pditullio

Pics of our Standard View Studio room are in this thread:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2270958


----------



## work2play

pditullio said:


> Pics of our Standard View Studio room are in this thread:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2270958



Great pictures of the view from 7218!  Definitely looks like MK view to me!!  It looked like they were fixing the gates on the pool when we were leaving on 8/25..  Was there still trouble after that?


----------



## pditullio

work2play said:


> Great pictures of the view from 7218!  Definitely looks like MK view to me!!  It looked like they were fixing the gates on the pool when we were leaving on 8/25..  Was there still trouble after that?



We swam early on the morning we left (8/28) and they were still unlocked.


----------



## robinbutterfly

subscribing. Interested in seeing some Lake views on some low floors.


----------



## Charleneluvsdisney

We stayed in Room 7238 which was considered a bay lake view studio.  I was surprised to see that this was a bay lake view, since we were on the outer circle facing the contemporary.  We definately had a lake view, but it was not what I was expecting.


----------



## robinbutterfly

Charleneluvsdisney said:


> We stayed in Room 7238 which was considered a bay lake view studio.  I was surprised to see that this was a bay lake view, since we were on the outer circle facing the contemporary.  We definately had a lake view, but it was not what I was expecting.



do you have any pictures of the view?


----------



## Charleneluvsdisney

I do have a few photos and will try to post them for you when I can.


----------



## Charleneluvsdisney

OK, here is one photo that I have access to.  It is not the greatest photo, and the view was really a lot better than what you see here.  We could see a lot more of the lake to the left and the Contemporary and walk way to the right.  The zoom may have been on here too, as the trees were not that obstructive.  I will add more when i can.


----------



## TinkTatoo

We were there for opening day and were in room 8425 which is a 14th floor LV studio directly under the TOTW lounge balcony. This was our view


----------



## HannahNoahMommy

We are in room 7604  - a 1-bedroom lake view.  We can see the lake, Space Mountain, and the Castle!  It's a gorgeous view!!!  We asked downstairs, and we were told that in order for it to be considered a MK view, you had to be able to see the castle from your bed!  I'll post pictures later.... loving the resort.


----------



## ecna

We're in 7312 right now. 1br Standard-View. Here are pictures from the balcony facing a bit right, straight and a bit left. The room is absolutely beautiful. Seeing the bathroom door "issue" in person makes the threads pretty funny.


----------



## work2play

ecna said:


> We're in 7312 right now. 1br Standard-View. Here are pictures from the balcony facing a bit right, straight and a bit left. The room is absolutely beautiful. Seeing the bathroom door "issue" in person makes the threads pretty funny.



Thanks!  very close to where we were in 7306!  Are you going to post photos?


----------



## Charleneluvsdisney

Someone posted on another thread that I should check with MS to make sure that room 7238 (a studio on the second floor) was indeed a bay lake view.  I called and was told that yes, the room that we had was indeed a bay lake view and it did not matter that it was on the 2nd fl.  We did have a view of the lake, marina, and Contemporary - I posted more pictures in a different thread showing the better view from the left hand side of the balcony, but there goes the theory that all of the rooms on the 1st and 2nd floor are considered standard views!


----------



## robinbutterfly

Charleneluvsdisney said:


> Someone posted on another thread that I should check with MS to make sure that room 7238 (a studio on the second floor) was indeed a bay lake view.  I called and was told that yes, the room that we had was indeed a bay lake view and it did not matter that it was on the 2nd fl.  We did have a view of the lake, marina, and Contemporary - I posted more pictures in a different thread showing the better view from the left hand side of the balcony, but there goes the theory that all of the rooms on the 1st and 2nd floor are considered standard views!



Which thread? We have LV but I want low floors so I would love to see the view.
Thanks.


----------



## headgorilla

Does anyone have any pictures of MK view from a 2 bdr? And what did you think of the 2 bdr? Thanks


----------



## jstarcze

I had Room 8637 last week.  It's a LV studio on the 16th floor inside of the southern crescent.  It has decent views of the lake and the pool area.


----------



## Charleneluvsdisney

robinbutterfly said:


> Which thread? We have LV but I want low floors so I would love to see the view.
> Thanks.



Here you go!

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2271395


----------



## work2play

Thanks everyone!  I have updated the maps, including my "guess" map to include that 7238 is a lake view room, not a standard view room.  As I said on the other thread, I would not be surprised to see changes to the room view classifications over time.  There are so many great views, that it is hard to keep it all straight!


----------



## ecna

I'd love to, but it says I can't post pics???


----------



## MinnieGirl33

7135
Standard view
1 BR L.O.

Here now.  Will post photos when we get home.


----------



## work2play

ecna said:


> We're in 7312 right now. 1br Standard-View. Here are pictures from the balcony facing a bit right, straight and a bit left. The room is absolutely beautiful. Seeing the bathroom door "issue" in person makes the threads pretty funny.



Here are ecna's photos:

Left from balcony:




Center from balcony:




Right from balcony:





Thanks!


----------



## ecna

Thank you for posting them.


----------



## eggnmel

Subscribing.  We will be making reservations in less than a month for August 2010!


----------



## rubbergypsy

just returned from blt last night,  stayed in room 7414 -standard view although we had the view with the parking lot, space mt and castle, and to the right of our balcony was the tennis courts and outer rim of the lake.  I thought it was a great room.  I had no problem with the galley kitchenette/vanity.  We do not prepare food and blow our hair dry at the same time.  We actually do not really cook at all.  I liked the fact that it was larger than the other studios (the kitchenette area) and lent more room for our stuff.  I thought the pool was so so, my daughter liked the slide but pool way too small and shallow.  Location was key.  Fabulous


----------



## work2play

rubbergypsy said:


> just returned from blt last night,  stayed in room 7414 -standard view although we had the view with the parking lot, space mt and castle, and to the right of our balcony was the tennis courts and outer rim of the lake.  I thought it was a great room.  I had no problem with the galley kitchenette/vanity.  We do not prepare food and blow our hair dry at the same time.  We actually do not really cook at all.  I liked the fact that it was larger than the other studios (the kitchenette area) and lent more room for our stuff.  I thought the pool was so so, my daughter liked the slide but pool way too small and shallow.  Location was key.  Fabulous



Thanks for sharing your info!  First standard view room reported on the 4th floor.  Did you take any view pictures?


----------



## ph3isme

subscribing


----------



## JoRo

subscribing for 2010 Nov Trip


----------



## renda460

We stayed in room 8142 on the 11th floor, lake view.  The room overlooked the main hotel pool and area where the boats dock. In the distance, we could see the Epcot ball, Expedition Everest, Tower of Terror, and  the big balloon that takes people up in the air from Downtown disney.  We watched Epcot fireworks each night as well as the parade of boats on the water each night (although the last boat was a little out of our sight from inside the room).  No view at all of Magic Kingdom or the MK fireworks.  

Advice to others - bring binoculars on your trip!  There is so much to look at with these views.


----------



## E&K's Dad

Great thread to the OP!


Has anyone identified the room numbers for the Dedicated 2 BR units?  I am booking our first trip in a three weeks and was hoping for some 2BR insight before then!


----------



## kbeckstrand

Map in on the first page of the thread at the top. Orange rooms are dedicated 2BR units.


----------



## E&K's Dad

kbeckstrand said:


> Map in on the first page of the thread at the top. Orange rooms are dedicated 2BR units.



 Note to self. . open eyes before typing!!


----------



## robinbutterfly

work2play said:


> Everyone wants to know which rooms have which views, so I thought I would start a thread with the data I have collected so far across multiple threads.
> 
> 
> Odd number rooms are the inner villas (the ones you see when facing BLT from the Pool)
> Even number rooms are the outer villas (the ones you see from the monorail)
> 
> The rooms on the 1st and 2nd floor (71XX and 72XX) are where the standard view rooms are believed to be.
> 
> Some people who booked MK view rooms were initially given rooms on the 3rd floor (73XX), they asked to be moved to higher floors because the view is lower than the monorail which is equivalent to the 5th floor at BLT.
> 
> If you subtract 70 from the first two digits of the room number, that is the floor the room is on  (71XX= first floor,  86XX = sixteenth floor)  (note:  they did skip the 13th floor!!)
> 
> Here is my latest map with room types by room number :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my first cut at views,  *just a guess*, but will update and compare data as it comes in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the map with the room views actually reported on the board!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what has been reported on specific rooms:
> 
> 7109  standard view (studio)  (view of shuffleboard courts, has patio)
> 7141  standard view (1 BR)  (view of Bocce Ball courts, pool, has patio)
> 7144  standard view (2 BR D) (view of the lake and marina)
> 7211  standard view
> 7218  standard view (studio) (view of MK, CR to the left,  good fireworks view
> 7220  standard view  (1 BR)  (view of space mountain and astro blasters, castle and fireworks)
> 7238  lake view (studio)  (view of marina, CR, and bay lake)
> 7306  standard view (studio) (view of lake, space mountain, tennis courts, tip of castle and fireworks)
> 7309  standard View (studio) (view of shuffleboard courts, pool and a little bay view)
> 7312  standard view (1 BR) (view of tennis courts, Space Mountain, Castle)
> 7409  lake view (studio)  (view of shuffle board courts, pool, lake)
> 7414  _standard view (studio) (view of castle and space mountain, MK fireworks, tennis courts, rim of lake)_
> 7437  lake view (studio) (view of pool and lake)
> 7604  lake view (1 BR) (view of lake, Space Mountain and Castle)
> 7710  lake view  (can also see MK and fireworks)
> 7720  MK view  (1 BR)
> 7728  MK view (studio)
> 7736  lake view (1 BR) (view of Contemporary, marina, bay lake, EPCOT and DTD in distance)
> 7820  MK view  (1 BR)
> 7827  lake view (1 BR) (view of pool and Bay Lake)
> 7842  lake view (1 BR)  (view of Contemporary, marina, bay lake, EPCOT and DTD in distance)
> 7911  lake view (1 BR) (view of pool, lake, EPCOT and DTD hot air balloon in distance)
> 8014  lake view (studio) (accessible room)
> 8018  MK view (studio)
> 8120  MK view  (1 BR)
> 8126  MK view (1 BR)
> 8140, lake view (studio)(southern view of EPCOT, marina, contemporary, and seven seas lagoon, with Grand Floridian in the distance)
> _8142  lake view (1 BR) (pool, marina, EPCOT, EE, TOT, and ballon at DTD)_
> 8206  lake view  (studio)  (can also see MK and fireworks)
> 8410  lake view (1 BR) (view of lake, castle, space mountain and fireworks)
> 8425  lake view (studio)  (view of pool and lake)
> 8637  lake view (studio) (view of pool and lake)
> 
> (room is in italics until I get the map updated!)
> 
> If you stay at BLT, please post to this thread with room number, room type (studio, 1 BR, 2BR, 2BR D, GV), view category (STD, LV, MKV) and I will update the first post!
> 
> Pictures of your view are also welcome!



Please forgive me but I do not understand on the map all the numbers.  Why are there so many repeating numbers? What do they mean?


----------



## E&K's Dad

robinbutterfly said:


> Please forgive me but I do not understand on the map all the numbers.  Why are there so many repeating numbers? What do they mean?



The repeating numbers are the last two digits for the room numbers.  The first two digits of the room numbers are listed to the far left of the maps followed by "xx".


----------



## kbeckstrand

Those are the room numbers. By combining them with the floor number on the right, you get the actual number of the room.  Like 8602 would be a Grand Villa on the north side near the lake on the 16th floor and 7422 would be a forth floor dedicated 2BR just over the top of the lobby.  The numbers repeat because the are laid out the same for every floor except on the top and bottom.


----------



## tinkz18




----------



## LoveTheWDWMagic

Stayed 8/16 - 8/23 room 8034, 1bdrm, lake view...had view of contemporary, contemporary pool and bay lake.


----------



## work2play

LoveTheWDWMagic said:


> Stayed 8/16 - 8/23 room 8034, 1bdrm, lake view...had view of contemporary, contemporary pool and bay lake.



Thanks!  Do you have any photos of your view?


----------



## goldilocks_63

sorry double post.


----------



## goldilocks_63

Looking to see where the Handicapped Accessible rooms are for studios....

Help please, GOldi


----------



## work2play

mom2rb has some great view photos  of 8024 posted on her thread at:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2275957

Now that is what I call MK view!


----------



## work2play

goldilocks_63 said:


> Looking to see where the Handicapped Accessible rooms are for studios....
> 
> Help please, GOldi



The only one reported is 8014, it is a lake view studio room, somewhat north facing with a view of the MK to the left, tennis courts and rim of the lake. Not sure how many or where  the others are.


----------



## TagsMissy

I am sitting at the dining table in Std View 2BR Dedicated room 7216 and am looking at the lovely view of the Castle and Astro Orbiter, Space Mountain also visible, but only partly from the table. When at the window/balcony I can see the whole Space Mountain building, the Castle, AO, and the Monorail/Contemp. I say this is awesome for a Std view and the trees are at a great level for us to mostly hide the parking lot; or at least to not make the parking lot to striking     I'd gladly take this view again for the points saved  from MK View to Std.


----------



## robinbutterfly

Does anyone have a good recomendation for a Lake View studio room that isn't too high up?
Thanks.


----------



## work2play

TagsMissy said:


> I am sitting at the dining table in Std View 2BR Dedicated room 7216 and am looking at the lovely view of the Castle and Astro Orbiter, Space Mountain also visible, but only partly from the table. When at the window/balcony I can see the whole Space Mountain building, the Castle, AO, and the Monorail/Contemp. I say this is awesome for a Std view and the trees are at a great level for us to mostly hide the parking lot; or at least to not make the parking lot to striking     I'd gladly take this view again for the points saved  from MK View to Std.



Cool! Nice view!  Did you take any view pictures?


----------



## MommyTo5

work2play said:


> Cool! Nice view!  Did you take any view pictures?



I would be interested in seeing pics as well!  We check into a Std View (Dedicated) 2 bdrm on 10/9!


----------



## gonzalj1

Sandisw said:


> Here is my view of the MK from Room #8206, LV studio.



Question..When we were taking the tour last week the guide told us that LV rooms had views of MGM and EPCOT fireworks. In relation to this picture where would I have to look to see those?
.


----------



## dreamlinda

You are on the north facing side of the horseshoe, the south facing rooms would have the view you described.  Those would be rooms ending iin 32 - 44.  I am not sure if all those rooms can actually see Epcot etc.


----------



## Sandisw

gonzalj1 said:


> Question..When we were taking the tour last week the guide told us that LV rooms had views of MGM and EPCOT fireworks. In relation to this picture where would I have to look to see those?
> .



The best chance, I think, would be to be on the inside of the building, facing the lake (odd #d rooms).

My room was on the outside of the building, toward the northern end (even #'d room).  Now, some of those outer rooms on the south end (closer to the CR) may also over that view.

I was excited to get this one as I never imagined a LV room would have any view of MK at all.


----------



## islandtimect

subscribing


----------



## tara98

I have a dedicated 2 bd Lake View booked for a week in Oct..  Looks like from Work2Plays post that the only 2 bd dedicated rooms are on the outside.  My question is has anyone stayed in a 2 BR dedicated Lake View and do you have pictures of your view? I have a "request" in to be put in an even numbered room on the north cresant.  

I was wondering if anyone has any pictures of the area tha I requested...  Thanks!!!


----------



## CharmedLife

tara98 said:


> I have a dedicated 2 bd Lake View booked for a week in Oct..  Looks like from Work2Plays post that the only 2 bd dedicated rooms are on the outside.  My question is has anyone stayed in a 2 BR dedicated Lake View and do you have pictures of your view? I have a "request" in to be put in an even numbered room on the north cresant.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has any pictures of the area tha I requested...  Thanks!!!



I have the same request, a dedicated 2-bedroom for late October.  I would love to see some photos of views, and would also love to see some photos of the rooms themselves (seems like most photos I can find are of studios).  TIA!


----------



## wdrl

tara98 said:


> Looks like from Work2Plays post that the only 2 bd dedicated rooms are on the outside.



There are dedicated 2-bedroom villas that are on the inside of BLT's crescent.  Most of these villas appear to be Lake View, but the very lowest floors may be standard view.  According to *work2play's* maps in Post #1, they have room numbers that end with xx05, xx17, xx29, or xx41.  Of these, I assume that villas numbered xx05 would have the best view of seeing Epcot since they face south and are at the end of the crescent.

Good luck on getting what you want for your stay!


----------



## SpaceRangers

subscribing


----------



## work2play

wdrl said:


> There are dedicated 2-bedroom villas that are on the inside of BLT's crescent.  Most of these villas appear to be Lake View, but the very lowest floors may be standard view.  According to *work2play's* maps in Post #1, they have room numbers that end with xx05, xx17, xx29, or xx41.  Of these, I assume that villas numbered xx05 would have the best view of seeing Epcot since they face south and are at the end of the crescent.
> 
> Good luck on getting what you want for your stay!



Actually, I believe that the dedicated XX44 rooms would have the best views of EPCOT. It is the only option for a dedicated 2 BR on the southern portion of the outside cresent.  Here is the picture that I took from the TOWL looking south toward EPCOT (I was on the MK facing observation deck):


----------



## tara98

Ok, so Work2Play, if I were to get a 2 BR dedicated on the outside (even numbered room), on the North Cresant..  what do you believe would be my view?  I am assuming the lake of coarse, do you think I would be able to see any of MK or would I be too far off with the curve?

Thanks!!!


----------



## work2play

tara98 said:


> Ok, so Work2Play, if I were to get a 2 BR dedicated on the outside (even numbered room), on the North Cresant..  what do you believe would be my view?  I am assuming the lake of coarse, do you think I would be able to see any of MK or would I be too far off with the curve?
> 
> Thanks!!!



That is a good question!  I had 7306 and you would be talking about the XX02 rooms, two down from where I was.  I am guessing that if you stood out on the balcony, you might be able to see Space Mountain but maybe not the castle.  There are some tall trees on that side of the building, so you would want a high floor to make sure you had an unobstructed view over the trees.  I  believe either room would have a great view. One of the real features of those end locations is that no one is looking into your room and you can leave the blackout curtains open.  If you get an odd number room, you might find that you need to close the curtains more often.


----------



## wdrl

work2play said:


> Actually, I believe that the dedicated XX44 rooms would have the best views of EPCOT. It is the only option for a dedicated 2 BR on the southern portion of the outside cresent.



You are correct that xx44 villas would probably have the best views of Epcot.  However, in my prior post, I was referring only to the Lake View villas that are on the_ inside_ of BLT's crescent.  Of these, the xx05 villas probably offer the best southernly views.


----------



## TagsMissy

work2play said:


> Cool! Nice view!  Did you take any view pictures?



Yes we did take pictures.. I'll post some ASAP they are on my hubby's SLR and I don't know if he uploaded them yet or not. Once he does i'll get some up. 

He took a bunch while fireworks were going off as well but I've not even seen those yet!


----------



## work2play

Thanks RLC for the info on room 8417, dedicated 2 BR lake view.


----------



## stitchineeyore

THANKS AGAIN, WORK2PLAY!! Our wonderful room, which we got using your chart, was 8210. 1 BR unit, twelfth floor, classified as a Bay Lake View. We could see the castle, space mountain, lake shore, and lake. Everything about this trip was terrific. All the CMs were great, and the facility is amazing. Now I have to go do laundry.


----------



## dizfan

*cyndixo* reported room 7512 is a standard view.  Here's her post.

http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=33517094&postcount=18


----------



## Marc A.

subbing, very interesting


----------



## DenLo

*YoureverydayAdam* has a trip report going http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=33518891&postcount=16.  The photos show he is in room 7204, a 1 bedroom and he states it is a lake view room.  You can see the lake through the trees.


----------



## kevmag

stitchineeyore said:


> THANKS AGAIN, WORK2PLAY!! Our wonderful room, which we got using your chart, was 8210. 1 BR unit, twelfth floor, classified as a Bay Lake View. We could see the castle, space mountain, lake shore, and lake. Everything about this trip was terrific. All the CMs were great, and the facility is amazing. Now I have to go do laundry.



Its amazing how much information is shared between DVC members! We are new, our first trip will be October 12th. I was also planning on having Work2's chart with me, its fantastic! in fact, i was thinking a room in the '10's would be perfect (8110, 8210, etc).
So...in YOUR room, when you were on the balcony, was there something below near the parking lot (I thought i read that there was either a dumpster..an A/C unit..something like that)?
Thanks!


----------



## twins4disney

I love this thread, I was able to book a lakeview one bedroom today for President's day weekend.  We usually only do a studio, but there were none available, so I splurged!
Thanks for all the great info, now to plan on which area to request.  Have people found that most requests are granted?


----------



## work2play

Thanks to all the BLT room view hunters!  I updated the maps tonight.


----------



## work2play

twins4disney said:


> I love this thread, I was able to book a lakeview one bedroom today for President's day weekend.  We usually only do a studio, but there were none available, so I splurged!
> Thanks for all the great info, now to plan on which area to request.  Have people found that most requests are granted?



Congrats!  We will be there Feb 15 and 16 too!


----------



## DenLo

*MinnieGirl33* has posted a thread indicating she is staying in a 1BR, standard view room number 7135.  She has some nice pics of her view.  Here's the link:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=33531918&posted=1#post33531918


----------



## twins4disney

I have never made a room or floor special request when we have stayed at DVC, how do you go about doing this?  Realizing that nothing is guaranteed, but I would like to give it a shot, after seeing some of the great views people have had.


----------



## DVCGeek

I think this thread is cool but am I the only person who is NOT planning to request anything for my upcoming stays?  What I want the most is my room to be ready when ME gets me there, which is hopefully sometime before 4PM...


----------



## CarolMN

twins4disney said:


> I have never made a room or floor special request when we have stayed at DVC, how do you go about doing this?  Realizing that nothing is guaranteed, but I would like to give it a shot, after seeing some of the great views people have had.


Just call MS and ask the CM to add your request to your reservation.  It's best to make the reqeust as general as you can (such as upper floor, near elevators, etc.) rather than ask for something specific (like Room 7304).


----------



## MickeyB426

Wonderful chart!

Question...I just booked 9 nights for next April, a GV with a MK view.

According to the chart, does that mean I am locked in to one of 6 rooms?
(8416, 8420, 8422, 8424, 8426, 8430)

And if THAT'S true, can I assume that the views of the MK from any of these villas are pretty much the same? Should I bother requesting one room over the other?

Obviously I'd prefer the best MK view as possible but don't want to go through the trouble and request it if it's really not necessary.

Thanks!


----------



## dizfan

MickeyB426 said:


> Wonderful chart!
> 
> Question...I just booked 9 nights for next April, a GV with a MK view.
> 
> According to the chart, does that mean I am locked in to one of 6 rooms?
> (8416, 8420, 8422, 8424, 8426, 8430)
> 
> And if THAT'S true, can I assume that the views of the MK from any of these villas are pretty much the same? Should I bother requesting one room over the other?
> 
> Obviously I'd prefer the best MK view as possible but don't want to go through the trouble and request it if it's really not necessary.
> 
> Thanks!



The views should be relatively similar, but people have reported (from lower floors) the MK views in the 16-22 range have a straight ahead view of MK.


----------



## stitchineeyore

kevmag said:


> Its amazing how much information is shared between DVC members! We are new, our first trip will be October 12th. I was also planning on having Work2's chart with me, its fantastic! in fact, i was thinking a room in the '10's would be perfect (8110, 8210, etc).
> So...in YOUR room, when you were on the balcony, was there something below near the parking lot (I thought i read that there was either a dumpster..an A/C unit..something like that)?
> Thanks!


 yep. not so much noticeable view-wise, but i am an early riser by habit and the noise was fairly noticeable from sort of equipment near the magic kingdom. of course, in that respect i am spoiled because we usually stay at boardwalk and request a quiet pool/garden view. last spring we overlooked the croquet ground and the canal, and there was nobody up but me and the ducks at that time of day. The view from our balcony at BLT was wonderful. i would definitely recommend the 10's.


----------



## Tara

In looking at possible rooms to request for our SV dedicated 2br, I think I found an error in the map notations. In the "actual reported views" you have room xx16 on the 3rd floor marked as SV. But in the reported views listing, you don't list 7316. You do, however, list 7216 as a SV. Do you know which is correct? 

It seems like either would be a good room to request if I didn't want 1st floor and I wanted even a chance of an MK view.


----------



## work2play

Tara said:


> In looking at possible rooms to request for our SV dedicated 2br, I think I found an error in the map notations. In the "actual reported views" you have room xx16 on the 3rd floor marked as SV. But in the reported views listing, you don't list 7316. You do, however, list 7216 as a SV. Do you know which is correct?
> 
> It seems like either would be a good room to request if I didn't want 1st floor and I wanted even a chance of an MK view.



I checked back through my notes and I believe the reported views map should have shown 7216.  I updated the map.


----------



## Tara

work2play said:


> I checked back through my notes and I believe the reported views map should have shown 7216.  I updated the map.



Cool, thanks!


----------



## the who #3

keep me informed.  i would like to be able to see the fireworks from epcot also.  is that possible?


----------



## wdrl

the who #3 said:


> keep me informed.  i would like to be able to see the fireworks from epcot also.  is that possible?



I'm not sure if there is a BLT room that has views of BOTH MK fireworks AND Epcot fireworks.  However there are rooms that are on BLT's south crescent that have views of Epcot.  For example, see *fla4fun's* earlier post:



fla4fun said:


> I was in room 7842 - 8th floor one bedroom lake view overlooking the CR marina.  It was the next to the last room on the south side.  I could see the fireworks from Illuminations, the CR tower, the entire CR pool and marina area, WL, most of Bay Lake (even the remains of River Country), the TTC and monorails, and in the distance I could see Expedition Everest, Spaceship Earth, the Dolphin, and the Characters in Flight balloon going up and down all day.  It was a great view.  I had specifically requested an upper floor marina view, and that's what I received.


----------



## work2play

Lake view studio posted on LisaRN97's thread here:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2278025&page=2


----------



## work2play

Thanks to Cyndixo for the pics of 7512.  This is a standard view 1 BR!


----------



## AUTigerFan

We stayed in a standard view studio, room 7138, last week.  It was, indeed, a standard view


----------



## work2play

AUTigerFan said:


> We stayed in a standard view studio, room 7138, last week.  It was, indeed, a standard view



Any pictures from your room or patio?


----------



## DenLo

*cindy_k* is report from a handicapped 1 bedroom lake view room, # 7712.  Here's the link to her thread:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2282407


----------



## LisaRN97

work2play said:


> Lake view studio posted on LisaRN97's thread here:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2278025&page=2



Thank you work2play!  Here are some pics of room 7806, LV studio

Looking straight






Looking to the left at MK






Looking to the right






And a beautiful sunrise


----------



## cyndixo

thanks so much


----------



## poohj80

Checked into BLT yesterday and are loving it!  So glad we added on points!  We were offered 14th floor but inside pool view and asked to move to outside of north tower.  They were able to accommodate but moved down to 9th floor.  After seeing the view, we were glad we made the move!

We used the map found here which was a BIG Help, thanks again!  If our room hadn't been ready, they weren't going to give us the room number so we would have had to request room change later in the day.  Luckily that didn't happen!


----------



## DVC Mike

poohj80 said:


> Checked into BLT yesterday and are loving it! So glad we added on points! We were offered 14th floor but inside pool view and asked to move to outside of north tower. They were able to accommodate but moved down to 9th floor. After seeing the view, we were glad we made the move!


 
Glad to hear you are enjoying BLT!


----------



## famgel

I received this today from DVC News, 12 min video of "Wishes" from the "Top of the World Lounge" at Bay Lake Towers.  Hopefully someday we'll stay there, it was amazing!  Make sure your speakers are on!

http://dvcnews.com/index.php/news-resorts-220/1035


----------



## 4mcbjCtr

Subscribing.

Can you put in a request for a specific room number?  Or do you just take the chart with you when you go and hope to be able  to make a request then?


----------



## work2play

poohj80 said:


> Checked into BLT yesterday and are loving it!  So glad we added on points!  We were offered 14th floor but inside pool view and asked to move to outside of north tower.  They were able to accommodate but moved down to 9th floor.  After seeing the view, we were glad we made the move!
> 
> We used the map found here which was a BIG Help, thanks again!  If our room hadn't been ready, they weren't going to give us the room number so we would have had to request room change later in the day.  Luckily that didn't happen!



Awesome!  Glad it helped you.  Be sure to post your room number and any pictures of your view on this thread when you get back.


----------



## work2play

4mcbjCtr said:


> Subscribing.
> 
> Can you put in a request for a specific room number?  Or do you just take the chart with you when you go and hope to be able  to make a request then?



Your request should be more general in case the specific room you request is not available.  Something like "even numbered room on a higher floor" would be easier to fill than a specific room number.


----------



## spiceycat

work2play - thank you so much for this.

It will quite usefully.

will contribute after my stay (only one night standard studio - so could get a nice view or just a view)


----------



## kcatherine

Wow, what an amazing chart.  Thanks!

I want to make sure I'm reading it right -- we're staying in a lake-view dedicated 2-bedroom.  If I want a chance of having a little view of the MK, too, I should request an even-numbered room, right?  

Appreciate any help!


----------



## work2play

kcatherine said:


> Wow, what an amazing chart.  Thanks!
> 
> I want to make sure I'm reading it right -- we're staying in a lake-view dedicated 2-bedroom.  If I want a chance of having a little view of the MK, too, I should request an even-numbered room, right?
> 
> Appreciate any help!



Yes, request an even number room on the northside, it would be an XX02 room (where XX is the floor number) , since there are only 2 even numbered lake view dedicated 2 BR rooms per floor.


----------



## robinbutterfly

poohj80 said:


> Checked into BLT yesterday and are loving it!  So glad we added on points!  We were offered 14th floor but inside pool view and asked to move to outside of north tower.  They were able to accommodate but moved down to 9th floor.  After seeing the view, we were glad we made the move!
> 
> We used the map found here which was a BIG Help, thanks again!  If our room hadn't been ready, they weren't going to give us the room number so we would have had to request room change later in the day.  Luckily that didn't happen!



What is wrong with the north tower? What tower do you recommend?


----------



## work2play

robinbutterfly said:


> What is wrong with the north tower? What tower do you recommend?



There is nothing "wrong" with either side. I would not call any part of BLT a "tower".  There is only one building.  BLT is shaped like the letter "C"  the rooms on the outside of the "C" (even numbered rooms) have a choice of facing north, west(towards the MK), and south.  the rooms on the inside of the "C" (odd numbered rooms) have a choice of facing north, east(towards the pool and bay lake), and south.  If you have a room on the inside of the "C" you may be across from other rooms in addition to a view of the lake and pool.  If you have a room on the outside of the "C" you will not have a view of other BLT rooms but you will not be able to see the pool.    

Hope that helps.


----------



## liznboys

I'm _finally_ back to post about our room at BLT from last month.

We were in a Dedicated 2 Bedroom, Room #7405, Lake/Pool view.  It's the last villa on the end/right side when facing the inside of the C.  And we loved it!  

Here are pictures:
















































































Here's rainbow pictures from our room.  Our rainbow wasn't as bright as some of the other pictures I've seen (beautiful!) but it was still pretty:










Sorry if that's too many. lol


----------



## spiceycat

never too many pictures of BLT.

thanks

so you can see the other rooms - can you see the people - well guess so. 

don't know if I would like that one.

great pictures of the pool.

can you see the EWP from your balcony or was it too far away?


----------



## Mean Queen

We stayed in 7830, a 2-bedroom MK view room right next to the elevators.  Loved it!  Here are some pictures of our view.  We were very close to the Contemporary and the monorail.


----------



## work2play

liznboys said:


> I'm _finally_ back to post about our room at BLT from last month.
> 
> We were in a Dedicated 2 Bedroom, Room #7405, Lake/Pool view.  It's the last villa on the end/right side when facing the inside of the C.  And we loved it!
> 
> 
> Sorry if that's too many. lol



I agree!  Never too many pics of BLT, thanks for sharing them!


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

liznboys said:


> I'm _finally_ back to post about our room at BLT from last month.



This is absolutely stunning.  I hope we have as beautiful a view.


----------



## spiceycat

Mean Queen said:


> We stayed in 7830, a 2-bedroom MK view room right next to the elevators.  Loved it!  Here are some pictures of our view.  We were very close to the Contemporary and the monorail.



Love your pictures! really like the monrail - hope to get a monrail view.


so you could see wishes from your room - that must have been nice.


----------



## liznboys

spiceycat said:


> never too many pictures of BLT.
> 
> thanks
> 
> so you can see the other rooms - can you see the people - well guess so.
> 
> don't know if I would like that one.
> 
> great pictures of the pool.
> 
> can you see the EWP from your balcony or was it too far away?



You know I don't remember seeing people in their rooms much.  Maybe there just weren't a lot of people in their rooms, with lights on and drapes open when we were looking out there. lol  I don't know.

We were only there one night and we watched the EWP from TOTW.  I think we would have had a great view of it from our room though due to or room being on that side of the C.  I wonder if the Lake View rooms on the other side of the C (inside, but on the left side if you're facing it) could see it?  EWP stopped sort of in between BLT and CR, at least on that night it did.


----------



## poohj80

robinbutterfly said:


> What is wrong with the north tower? What tower do you recommend?



Nothing at all - we stayed in the north tower just moved from the odd numbered side (pool view) to the even numbered side (partial MK view).  We were in room 7910 and will post pix soon.  Every time our DD woke up, she asked to see the castle (open the curtains) so we know we made the right decision in moving sides.

We agree with all those who have mentioned the rooms need shears.  It wasn't an issue for us, but while walking across the BLT bridge at night, we could see into every room along that side and could tell what folks were watching, eating, and drinking.  Can't imagine I'd feel comfortable in their rooms.


----------



## Mean Queen

spiceycat said:


> Love your pictures! really like the monrail - hope to get a monrail view.
> 
> 
> so you could see wishes from your room - that must have been nice.



We had a lot of fun sitting in the living room watching the monorails go by.  At night, my little one announced all the color changes of the castle.

Here are some pictures from Wishes we took.  Some are from inside the room and some are from the balcony.  





















We also saw a beautiful full rainbow one day over Bay Lake.  We went to TOTW to take pictures of it.


----------



## poohj80

Here is the view from 7910 (Bay Lake View):

View from the couch out the balcony door looking toward MK:






Bay Lake (right) view:






Birds flying by ay eye level:






Rainbow over Bay Lake:






Unzoomed partial MK view from balcony:






Space Mountain:






Castle:






Splash Mountain:






Astro Orbiter:






Castle doesn't look too far from Tomorrowland here:






Monorail:


----------



## work2play

poohj80 said:


> Here is the view from 7910 (Bay Lake View):



WoW!  Thanks for the really great photos, that view is hard to beat!


----------



## poohj80

work2play said:


> WoW!  Thanks for the really great photos, that view is hard to beat!



Glad you enjoyed them!  Thank you so much for the map as we never would have thought to ask to switch rooms had it not been for this thread.  In fact, we've taken the waitlist for MK view off our next reservation and just asked for a similar room as this trip.


----------



## TangaroaTiki

Loved looking at everyone's pics. Will post my own when we make our next trip


----------



## shoes99

We were in a standard studio on the first floor.  We were right near the bocci ball courts and could see the pool from the patio.








This is the view from a higher floor elevator lobby...




This is the view from the walkway bridge.


----------



## liznboys

Great pictures everyone!

There sure are a lot of rainbows there, huh?  I added my own rainbow pictures to the bottom of my post (more pictures from me, lol):
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=33628543&postcount=197


----------



## Bob Price

Work2play.  This is a great thread.  Thank you for putting the time into this.  From what I can tell there are no reports of a MK view room below the 7th floor.  Is that a correct assumption / interpretation?  What do you make of a reported 3rd, 4th or 5th floor MK view?


----------



## owtrbnks

First - *Thanks Work2play for the great information.* Used the map at check-in to show the CM the general area we wanted to be in, she pulled out her map and into the back she went. 
Next - She emerged and asked if 7514 would be alright for our standard view studio. "Alright?" (5th floor, MK and lakeview) I said, "You da bomb!" 
Last - Aside from the fact that September (followed by the other 11 months) seems to be "uncontrolled rug rats screaming everywhere" month, BLT and the studio are AWESOME!! (Just too bad some parents - aren't.)

We are here 09/20 - 25. I will attempt to post the pictures now, if that doesn't work, I'll email them to work2play.

*P.S.* As a few others have noted, it's quite a shame seeing all the damage already done to this place. Big scrape and chip out of the granite counter, chunk out of the table base, side of the TV counter all marked up with a piece broken out of the laminate, signs at the elevator damaged. Hopefully my increased maintenance fees will cover it!


----------



## DVCGeek

owtrbnks said:


> *P.S.* As a few others have noted, it's quite a shame seeing all the damage already done to this place. Big scrape and chip out of the granite counter, chunk out of the table base, side of the TV counter all marked up with a piece broken out of the laminate, signs at the elevator damaged. Hopefully my increased maintenance fees will cover it!



Wow, that's terrible!    I'm not a happy Geek to hear people are trashing my home!!!  What is it with people these days that they don't respect anything???  ARGH.


----------



## work2play

Bob Price said:


> Work2play.  This is a great thread.  Thank you for putting the time into this.  From what I can tell there are no reports of a MK view room below the 7th floor.  Is that a correct assumption / interpretation?  What do you make of a reported 3rd, 4th or 5th floor MK view?



It is kinda strange that there have been no posts for rooms XX16-XX30 on the 2nd - 5th floors.  I am sure we will hear more as time goes by.  I do see that we have a post for 7514 as a standard view room, and if you want an MK view, this should be a terrific room for the reduced points.


----------



## work2play

owtrbnks said:


> First - *Thanks Work2play for the great information.* Used the map at check-in to show the CM the general area we wanted to be in, she pulled out her map and into the back she went.
> Next - She emerged and asked if 7514 would be alright for our standard view studio. "Alright?" (5th floor, MK and lakeview) I said, "You da bomb!"
> Last - Aside from the fact that September (followed by the other 11 months) seems to be "uncontrolled rug rats screaming everywhere" month, BLT and the studio are AWESOME!! (Just too bad some parents - aren't.)
> 
> We are here 09/20 - 25. I will attempt to post the pictures now, if that doesn't work, I'll email them to work2play.
> 
> *P.S.* As a few others have noted, it's quite a shame seeing all the damage already done to this place. Big scrape and chip out of the granite counter, chunk out of the table base, side of the TV counter all marked up with a piece broken out of the laminate, signs at the elevator damaged. Hopefully my increased maintenance fees will cover it!



Wow! Awesome room, glad the maps helped!  Be sure to get photos and let me know if you need me to post them for you!  Have a great vacation!


----------



## work2play

7514 Standard view studio, thanks to OWTRBNKS!


view looking staight out






View looking right






view looking left






view looking far left (leaning over the rail!, not recommended!)


----------



## owtrbnks

THANKS for posting the pics Work2play!
If anyone wants pics (interior, exterior, views) or directions to our "secret room," PM me your email and I'll send them. We are here until Friday if you have a special request for a picture. 
The "secret room" is because the directory for the 5th floor omits 7514, although we are here!


----------



## work2play

owtrbnks said:


> THANKS for posting the pics Work2play!
> If anyone wants pics (interior, exterior, views) or directions to our "secret room," PM me your email and I'll send them. We are here until Friday if you have a special request for a picture.
> The "secret room" is because the directory for the 5th floor omits 7514, although we are here!



Maybe someone could use the secret decoder map from the first post to track it down!!  

Thanks again for the great pics.  Although I can see why some would want a higher floor MK view room, you clearly can see the MK from that room.  I personally like the fireworks view better from the lower floor rooms, so I can't see why I would ever request a MK view room.


----------



## the4mula

Just got back from BLT stay Sept 12th through 18th.  We had a STD view Studio on the 5th floor (Room 7514).  We could see the MK and the lake along with a loading area and the parking lot.  Overall we were very pleased.  Here is a  poorly assembled panorama of the view.






We enjoyed Wishes and Hallowishes from our room on a couple of evenings.  We tuned in the music on the TV and left the sliding glass door open to hear it on the balcony.  One word of warning though, even being on the 5th floor we had an uninvited guest sneak into our room through the open door during the fireworks.  A big ol' frog.  My 3yo found him clinging to the wall above the TV later that night.  I had to send the ladies into the hall while I ushered him back to the balcony.


----------



## the4mula

owtrbnks said:


> The "secret room" is because the directory for the 5th floor omits 7514, although we are here!



We just got back from this same room.  I chased a frog out of there for you on Friday so you should be safe.  We noticed some of those same scratches and scrapes you mentioned when we arrived and were disappointed it was showing signs of wear so early, although I think cheap materials has a lot to do with it.  

We were briefly confused when we got off the elevator and saw the signs pointing left for one set of rooms and right for another set and neither range contained room 7514.  We would definitely like to stay in the "secret room" again.  Great view for a STD.


----------



## owtrbnks

They replaced the erroneous 5th floor sign today. It now lists room 7514. BUT I have a picture of the  original one, I will try to sell it on Ebay for a million dollars; maybe Disney will make me an offer! 

work2play - i sent you the picture, could you post it here just for fun?
Thanks.


----------



## work2play

owtrbnks said:


> They replaced the erroneous 5th floor sign today. It now lists room 7514. BUT I have a picture of the  original one, I will try to sell it on Ebay for a million dollars; maybe Disney will make me an offer!
> 
> work2play - i sent you the picture, could you post it here just for fun?
> Thanks.



Here it is!  

BTW-  I laughed when I first saw the sign "monorail trash"?  What is that?  Trash thrown from the monorail,  old monorail parts??


----------



## cindy_k

> BTW- I laughed when I first saw the sign "monorail trash"? What is that? Trash thrown from the monorail, old monorail parts??



That sign made me laugh. 
What is also funny, is everyone walking past the elevator bridge, because the sign points down the hall  and they are looking out the window at the view. 

I did it the first time, and then watched to other groups do the same thing.

If you are looking at this the sign the Monorail is really behind you.  Not to the right.


----------



## Disneyaunt4

Sandisw said:


> Here is my view of the MK from Room #8206, LV studio.



Just left BLT yesterday,we are now at BWV. I did online check in and requested upper floor,North Tower, MK View. We were over the top delighted to see that they gave us this room!!!!!!!
Loved everything about BLT!!!!!


----------



## robinbutterfly

ok so we have a Lake View studio. We want a low floor.
What room would you recommend for the best view... I am thinking the kids would like a view of the pool  if possible. 

Thanks!


----------



## work2play

robinbutterfly said:


> ok so we have a Lake View studio. We want a low floor.
> What room would you recommend for the best view... I am thinking the kids would like a view of the pool  if possible.
> 
> Thanks!



First you want an odd numbered room, second try to get an XX23 or XX25 room.  Those are in the center of the C and will have the best direct pool views, although you will be able to see the pool from the balcony of any of the odd numbered rooms.


----------



## Joan S.

Hi, I have requested upper floor when we stay at BLT with a LV. The CM asked me how upper so I said 9 or above??  Has anyone else been asked to specify??   I want to modify my request and say upper floor,north tower and even numbered room. I THINK this will get me the LV without the pool ??       I would like either ALL Lake View or Lake/MK view.   Thanks, Joan


----------



## Sandisw

Joan S. said:


> Hi, I have requested upper floor when we stay at BLT with a LV. The CM asked me how upper so I said 9 or above??  Has anyone else been asked to specify??   I want to modify my request and say upper floor,north tower and even numbered room. I THINK this will get me the LV without the pool ??       I would like either ALL Lake View or Lake/MK view.   Thanks, Joan



Yes, LV rooms that are even #'d on the northern end will give you a partial view of the MK and the lake.


----------



## whithouston

Our reservation is for December.  When would it be alright for me to make room requests?  And who would I call?  Member Services?

Thanks


----------



## Joan S.

Sandisw said:


> Yes, LV rooms that are even #'d on the northern end will give you a partial view of the MK and the lake.



THANKS!!   Just wanted to make SURE I had it right before I called (again).      Joan


----------



## poohj80

We actually removed our waitlist for a MK view on our next reservation after staying in an even numbered, north tower, lake view last week.  It was AWESOME!


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

poohj80 said:


> We actually removed our waitlist for a MK view on our next reservation after staying in an even numbered, north tower, lake view last week.  It was AWESOME!



I tried doing this last week for our upcoming reservation, but just our luck that they only had MK views left.  Oh well...lesson learned.  After this trip I doubt I'll ever book a MK view again.  Some of these partial views with the LV also are just as magnificent.


----------



## Sandisw

*KeepMovingForward* said:


> I tried doing this last week for our upcoming reservation, but just our luck that they only had MK views left.  Oh well...lesson learned.  After this trip I doubt I'll ever book a MK view again.  Some of these partial views with the LV also are just as magnificent.



We stayed in a LV studio in August that was partial MK too and I am with you.  I will never book MK view and take my chances with LV or SV rooms I'll just request even #'d rooms near the northern end and hope for the best.

I figure that I will get lucky at least some of the times but it is worth the points savings to gamble.


----------



## poohj80

*KeepMovingForward* said:


> I tried doing this last week for our upcoming reservation, but just our luck that they only had MK views left.



Maybe the LV with partial MK view secret is already out!


----------



## OH Daisy Fan

So glad to see this thread!  We have a two bedroom lock off reserved for March, and I might actually call and request an "area"!  The CM at MS did tell me that a lot of the Lake rooms can see the castle and fireworks, so that was enough for me to chance it!


----------



## VLee

I think there is at least one or two standard studios on the fourth floor.  Is this the floor with the walkway?  If so, it would be more convenient probably for two people in scooters.  My family has two standard studios reserved and I was wondering what possible requests could be made for their convenience.
Thanks for any input.


----------



## pixie921

whithouston said:


> Our reservation is for December.  When would it be alright for me to make room requests?  And who would I call?  Member Services?
> 
> Thanks



I emailed MS through the member website about a week before we left.  They met our request exactly! 

And since this is the room & view thread, we had a 1-bdrm lake view on the fourth floor.  It was 7435, which was the first villa on the left past the south elevators.

Our view straight out:





To the left:





And to the right:


----------



## poohj80

VLee said:


> I think there is at least one or two standard studios on the fourth floor.  Is this the floor with the walkway?



Actually, the 5th floor of BLT has the walkway (attaches to the 4th floor of the Contemporary).


----------



## clc053103

stayed in 2 BR Lake view villa last week- had to be moved once. Both rooms on 11th floor. 

8117- pretty much directly center of building, great view of pool area and lake. However, WATER PROBLEM of unknown origin in the 2nd bedroom, between the bed furthest from the windows and the bathroom wall. Water seeped in to the carpet for 4 days straight, they would suck it up or put a fan on it and it would reappear later.  We feared mold issues and had to ask to be moved (despite reporting problem repeatedly). I would refuse this room!! 

8129- closer to the bank of elevators closest to contemp, nice pool and lake view.  proximity to elevators made it really convenient.


----------



## Paging Tom Morrow

In August we stayed in 7420 and 7920.  Both were 1BR MK Lock-offs.


----------



## owtrbnks

Work2play - just a reminder to update page 1 with the info for std. view studio 7514 (with awesome views). Thanks again for all your fantastic work!!


----------



## dgaston

My adult children stayed in SV 1br 7335 with a view of bocce courts and fountain.  They loved it.  Housekeeping was poor -- no Tide on arrival, and no T & T either.  They do not want to stay at any other DVC properties in the future!  for them.  

I found the halls too flourescent for me.  I will give the BLT a try, but don't think I'll like it as much as the youn 'uns did.


----------



## frodgeslovedisney

We just got back from a week in 8412.  It was a handicapped accessible, dedicated 2-bedroom.  It was a "standard" view but had great views of the MK and the fireworks. It looked directly over the tennis courts with the lake to the right and MK to the left. The "Not So Scary" fireworks were AMAZING from our room!  Also interesting to wake up in the middle of the night and listen to the construction going on in Space Mountain.

Just an FYI if you stay on a higher floor on that side of the tower...beware of the buzzards!  We could not spend much time on our balcony as they would swoop us.  One actually dove at my 9 year old as he sat on the balcony playing his DS.  Hope they do something about that!


----------



## KSBelle

Very disappointed in our room designation. Noted from a previous poster that they had 7514, studio - which would have been just 2 doors down from us. I think our room should have been designated a std, too as I didn't feel it was high enough. Monorail track obstructed view of GF and Poly.


----------



## poohj80

KSBelle said:


> Very disappointed in our room designation. Noted from a previous poster that they had 7514, studio - which would have been just 2 doors down from us. I think our room should have been designated a std, too as I didn't feel it was high enough. Monorail track obstructed view of GF and Poly.



I got the impession from the previous poster that, even though they had a standard view reserved, the 7514 studio was an upgraded view after she asked about a particular location upon check-in.


----------



## dizfan

poohj80 said:


> I got the impession from the previous poster that, even though they had a standard view reserved, the 7514 studio was an upgraded view after she asked about a particular location upon check-in.



At least one person besides this person has reported 7514 was a standard.

Many people have initially thought they received an upgrade, but it turns out not to be.  If you see Work2Play's TR, she initially thought her 3rd floor room was an upgrade.  The next day, she asked the CM and the CM said it was standard.  The CM thought there were some standard rooms as high as the 5th floor.


----------



## Bob Price

KSBelle said:


> Very disappointed in our room designation. Noted from a previous poster that they had 7514, studio - which would have been just 2 doors down from us. I think our room should have been designated a std, too as I didn't feel it was high enough. Monorail track obstructed view of GF and Poly.




This is odd.  7514 was a standard room and 7518, 2 doors down, is a MK view?


----------



## work2play

frodgeslovedisney said:


> We just got back from a week in 8412.  It was a handicapped accessible, dedicated 2-bedroom.  It was a "standard" view but had great views of the MK and the fireworks. It looked directly over the tennis courts with the lake to the right and MK to the left. The "Not So Scary" fireworks were AMAZING from our room!  Also interesting to wake up in the middle of the night and listen to the construction going on in Space Mountain.
> 
> Just an FYI if you stay on a higher floor on that side of the tower...beware of the buzzards!  We could not spend much time on our balcony as they would swoop us.  One actually dove at my 9 year old as he sat on the balcony playing his DS.  Hope they do something about that!



Hi-  I just wanted to check your post.  I would think that 8412 would definitely be considered a "lake view" room, not a "stanard view" room.  Can you please confirm?  Also, the map that I have shows 8412 as a 1 BR that can be connected to 8414 (studio) as as "lock off", not a dedicated 2 BR.  I am wondering if the room number is correct, could it have been 8402?


----------



## work2play

Bob Price said:


> This is odd.  7514 was a standard room and 7518, 2 doors down, is a MK view?




Yes, I was told that if you can see the MK by standing inside the room (not going to the balcony), then the room is MK view.  Since 7518 is between the two elevator banks, it definitely faces directly to the MK.  Not exactly two rooms down since the elvevator bank is also there.  

There have been complaints WRT to rooms on the 5th floor and the monorail track blocking the view.


----------



## MommyTo5

frodgeslovedisney said:


> We just got back from a week in 8412.  It was a handicapped accessible, dedicated 2-bedroom.  It was a "standard" view but had great views of the MK and the fireworks. It looked directly over the tennis courts with the lake to the right and MK to the left. The "Not So Scary" fireworks were AMAZING from our room!  Also interesting to wake up in the middle of the night and listen to the construction going on in Space Mountain.
> 
> Just an FYI if you stay on a higher floor on that side of the tower...beware of the buzzards!  We could not spend much time on our balcony as they would swoop us.  One actually dove at my 9 year old as he sat on the balcony playing his DS.  Hope they do something about that!



Did you happen to take any BLT pics, frodgeslovedisney?  We check into a Std View Dedicated 2-bdrm in just 8 days!   

What are the differences between the regular and HA units?


----------



## BCV23

We were in 8221. Lockoff one BR, Bay Lake view. Great view of lake and pool.

Thanks for doing this.


----------



## WLodgeLizard

frodgeslovedisney said:


> We just got back from a week in 8412.  It was a handicapped accessible, dedicated 2-bedroom.  It was a "standard" view but had great views of the MK and the fireworks. It looked directly over the tennis courts with the lake to the right and MK to the left. The "Not So Scary" fireworks were AMAZING from our room!  Also interesting to wake up in the middle of the night and listen to the construction going on in Space Mountain.
> 
> Just an FYI if you stay on a higher floor on that side of the tower...beware of the buzzards!  We could not spend much time on our balcony as they would swoop us.  One actually dove at my 9 year old as he sat on the balcony playing his DS.  Hope they do something about that!



We have a HA dedicated 2 BR in Dec.  We are curious as to which bathroom is accessble (roll in shower).

Strange about the buzzards and the construction in the middle of the night.  Must be some top secret stuff going on in SM.


----------



## poohj80

The buzzards seemed to hang out in the trees by the lake on the north side.  We counted more than 20 at a time.  We wondered if there was a Disney trash dump near by as we could see them circling the trees just north of BLT every day.


----------



## Disneyfun1

We just got home yesterday from a week at wdw. We only stayed in BLT for one night, but it was great! 

We were in room 7504, 1 bedroom standard view. Located on the 5th floor. Out our balcony and living room windows, we had a view of trees. But if we looked slightly to the left, we saw space mountain and the castle! The the right, we saw the lake. It was a perfect view for a standard view room. We were not expecting to see any part of the MK with a standard, but it was great to see it all! The view also from the roof was amazing! We are returning to wdw in oct 2010 and are hoping to get as many nights as we can at blt.


----------



## quirty30

I've posted elsewhere but thought I should add my details here.  We stayed last week in room 8102 - a dedicated 2 br with Bay Lake view on the 11th floor.  This is the farthest room from the elevators on the outer edge of the "C".  I was so pleased that our request for an even numbered room on a high floor was honored.  These were our views:





Straight ahead





To the left


----------



## disney0505

Great work on the maps.  Just had one question.  We have a 2 bedroom dedicated MK view for December.  So I presume it would be a room ending in 16, 22, 24, or 30.  The strange thing is when I saw Jack's spence review of the Grand Villa it was room 8417 and had a MK view.  Maybe the Grand villa's are numbered differently?  Here is the link below.  I figured this room should be 8416.

http://land.allears.net/blogs/jackspence/2009/05/bay_lake_tower.html


----------



## work2play

disney0505 said:


> Great work on the maps.  Just had one question.  We have a 2 bedroom dedicated MK view for December.  So I presume it would be a room ending in 16, 22, 24, or 30.  The strange thing is when I saw Jack's spence review of the Grand Villa it was room 8417 and had a MK view.  Maybe the Grand villa's are numbered differently?  Here is the link below.  I figured this room should be 8416.
> 
> http://land.allears.net/blogs/jackspence/2009/05/bay_lake_tower.html



Yes, I believe those are the correct room numbers for 2 BR dedicated MK view.  I looked at the Blog and he definitely has a picture of 8417.  Maybe they are numbered differently, but that would be really surprising.  Maybe someone can check the next time they are there.  Just take the elevator up to the 14th floor and see if 8417 is on the same side as the elevator...


----------



## work2play

Thanks to Crystal_27!

7932 is a lake view studio.

Here is a link to some view photos:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2300918


----------



## BBG-BLT

We stayed in 8041 last week - view was beautiful of bay lake and the pool. We could see for miles - it was a very relaxing view looking out and a nice view looking down into the courtyard.

TOW was very nice for fireworks. Calm, relaxing and a great view.

Great place to stay (hated check in though - that was a mess - once you get by that its wonderful)


----------



## las3888

If you stay at BLT, please post to this thread with room number, room type (studio, 1 BR, 2BR, 2BR D, GV), view category (STD, LV, MKV) and I will update the first post!

We were at BLT in room 8030, 2 BR, view category MKV.

View was MK, but very limited...you had to approach the windows and lean out to see MK and fireworks.  Mostly you could see monorail, GF and CR to left.

Hope this helps!


----------



## work2play

BBG-BLT said:


> We stayed in 8041 last week - view was beautiful of bay lake and the pool. We could see for miles - it was a very relaxing view looking out and a nice view looking down into the courtyard.
> 
> TOW was very nice for fireworks. Calm, relaxing and a great view.
> 
> Great place to stay (hated check in though - that was a mess - once you get by that its wonderful)



Thanks!  Did you take any photos of your view?  You are the first to post staying in an XX41 room!  Sounds wonderful!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

work2play said:


> Thanks!  Did you take any photos of your view?  You are the first to post staying in an XX41 room!  Sounds wonderful!



Ok went back to your map and changed the request to 9th floor and higher for my lake view studio request.!


----------



## djp0630

We stayed at 7444, 4th floor 2 bedroom, lake view.  It had views of the Contemporary, the Lake, and marina.  It was really nice.  I wasn't thrilled about being on the 4th floor, but the view was nice.  It was at the end of our hallway.


----------



## wdrl

This is still one of the best threads on all the disboards.  Thanks, *work2play*, for all your hard work!!!


----------



## poohj80

djp0630 said:


> I wasn't thrilled about being on the 4th floor, but the view was nice.  It was at the end of our hallway.



What was wrong with the 4th floor?  Not high enough?


----------



## dreamlinda

djp0630 said:


> We stayed at 7444, 4th floor 2 bedroom, lake view.  It had views of the Contemporary, the Lake, and marina.  It was really nice.  I wasn't thrilled about being on the 4th floor, but the view was nice.  It was at the end of our hallway.




Welcome Home (your _other_home!  Did you go to MNSSHP or Food & Wine?  IF so, what did you think?


----------



## djp0630

poohj80 said:


> What was wrong with the 4th floor?  Not high enough?



Well, I've seen others say to request a higher floor, but I didn't.  So when we got the 4th floor, I thought, the view wouldn't be good.  But it was!  We really enjoyed it.

Yep, we did MNSSHP & Food & Wine (as much as we could with 2 little ones).  We enjoyed both.  We had the dining plan so we didn't eat around the Food & Wine as we weren't hungry (I had 2 meals scheduled for our day in Epcot), but did have a few drinks!  I had this frozen Cosmo in France, a glass of wine in Australia, and a smoothie thing in Morocco or something like that.  Yummy!


----------



## vac'nlovr

We just returned from a great week at BLT -- can't beat the convenience of being so close to MK!    We had booked a 1BR villa, MK view, and were put originally in a unit on the 4th floor.    I asked at check-in if there was anything available on a higher floor (above the monorail), but nothing was.  The cast member suggested I check back the next day. 

Well, I was up at 5 am the next day, and debated whether it was worth it or not to see if a higher floor rooom was available.....rode the elevator up to take a look from the elevator lobby......and went back down to the desk of the Contemporary to ask.    A very helpful CM then arranged for us to switch to a 10th floor room.   We packed up, Bell Services stored our bags for the day (we were headed to HS for the day), and when we returned at 9:30pm, we stopped by the desk & had our keys recoded.....asked Bell Services to bring up the bags.  Everyone we encountered was very kind, helpful and accommodating.

It was worth the hassle -- the view from the 10th floor (8020) was incredible -- we could see the whole castle (not just the top half), had a great view of monorails coming & going, lovely view of the Grand Floridian across the 7 Seas Lagoon, and could also see the Electric Water Pageant  each night.

Now that we have been spoiled at BLT, not sure I will want to stay anywhere else!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

vac'nlovr said:


> We just returned from a great week at BLT -- can't beat the convenience of being so close to MK! We had booked a 1BR villa, MK view, and were put originally in a unit on the 4th floor. I asked at check-in if there was anything available on a higher floor (above the monorail), but nothing was. The cast member suggested I check back the next day.
> 
> Well, I was up at 5 am the next day, and debated whether it was worth it or not to see if a higher floor rooom was available.....rode the elevator up to take a look from the elevator lobby......and went back down to the desk of the Contemporary to ask. A very helpful CM then arranged for us to switch to a 10th floor room. We packed up, Bell Services stored our bags for the day (we were headed to HS for the day), and when we returned at 9:30pm, we stopped by the desk & had our keys recoded.....asked Bell Services to bring up the bags. Everyone we encountered was very kind, helpful and accommodating.
> 
> It was worth the hassle -- the view from the 10th floor (8020) was incredible -- we could see the whole castle (not just the top half), had a great view of monorails coming & going, lovely view of the Grand Floridian across the 7 Seas Lagoon, and could also see the Electric Water Pageant each night.
> 
> Now that we have been spoiled at BLT, not sure I will want to stay anywhere else!


 Did you have to pay a room change fee?


----------



## poohj80

vac'nlovr said:


> Now that we have been spoiled at BLT, not sure I will want to stay anywhere else!



That's exactly how we feel now too!


----------



## vac'nlovr

We were not charged a room change fee, but the CM mentioned that if we were DVC members we would have been charged.  (I am guessing because as I understand it, with a cash reservation you get mousekeeping daily, however DVC get mousekeeping less frequently, unless they pay extra).


----------



## barrysprot36

vac'nlovr said:


> We just returned from a great week at BLT -- can't beat the convenience of being so close to MK!    We had booked a 1BR villa, MK view, and were put originally in a unit on the 4th floor.    I asked at check-in if there was anything available on a higher floor (above the monorail), but nothing was.  The cast member suggested I check back the next day.
> 
> Well, I was up at 5 am the next day, and debated whether it was worth it or not to see if a higher floor rooom was available.....rode the elevator up to take a look from the elevator lobby......and went back down to the desk of the Contemporary to ask.    A very helpful CM then arranged for us to switch to a 10th floor room.   We packed up, Bell Services stored our bags for the day (we were headed to HS for the day), and when we returned at 9:30pm, we stopped by the desk & had our keys recoded.....asked Bell Services to bring up the bags.  Everyone we encountered was very kind, helpful and accommodating.
> 
> It was worth the hassle -- the view from the 10th floor (8020) was incredible -- we could see the whole castle (not just the top half), had a great view of monorails coming & going, lovely view of the Grand Floridian across the 7 Seas Lagoon, and could also see the Electric Water Pageant  each night.
> 
> Now that we have been spoiled at BLT, not sure I will want to stay anywhere else!



We had the room right next to yours in August 8018, fantastic views 

We also were originally given a 4th floor room but were lucky enough to be able to change it the same day. We were staying on points but were not charged a room change fee either.

Caron


----------



## Redbunny

Love all the great pictures and thanks for all your work on the map-very helpful info. DH and I can't wait to plan first trip home -bought today!!!


DHMEDD8DD5


----------



## vellamint

Sorry if this seems lazy....I know I have read through this whole thread weeks ago but didnt understand the map for some reason....

Now I think I do and my questions is:

There are NO dedicated studios?  Every one of them has a connecting door/is a lockoff?

Maybe I still dont understand the maps...

Thanks.


----------



## dizfan

vellamint said:


> Now I think I do and my questions is:
> 
> There are NO dedicated studios?  Every one of them has a connecting door/is a lockoff?
> 
> Maybe I still dont understand the maps...
> 
> Thanks.



That is correct.  BLT units all fall into 3 basic categories.
There are Grand Villas, dedicated 2 BR units, and lockoff 2 BR units.
The lockoff units can be booked as either a 2 BR or Disney can split that unit into a 1BR reservation plus and a studio reservation.

My understanding is that when Disney receives a 2 BR reservation, they first put them into a 2 BR dedicated (unless explicitly asked for a 2 BR lockoff).  This gives them more flexibility for the lockoffs.

The doorway connecting the lockoffs is just like an adjoining hotel room (locking door on each side).


----------



## Pixieflip

Yes, thank you thank you thank you!  This info is amazing!  We feel really prepared and it isn't even time to make a reservation yet.  This, we hope, will be our trip to look forward to when we have to return home in January.


----------



## merrybee

There were "WOW"s all around when we entered room 7702. It was a 2BR dedicated with a lake view. We could see the far left side of Bay Lake and had a great view of the MK fireworks at night.

You really cannot go wrong with this resort! It is fabulous!


----------



## work2play

merrybee said:


> There were "WOW"s all around when we entered room 7702. It was a 2BR dedicated with a lake view. We could see the far left side of Bay Lake and had a great view of the MK fireworks at night.
> 
> You really cannot go wrong with this resort! It is fabulous!



Glad you enjoyed it!  Any photos?


----------



## work2play

Just a note to all, when I updated the view map (my "guess" map)  this week, I decided to change the XX04-XX14 on floors 1 through 5 to be standard view.  This is based on the reports that 7504, 7512 and 7514 are standard view... I know that 7204 was reported as lake view, but I am wondering if that is still true.... I did not change the XX02 rooms, because I think that they may still be considered lake view.  I will update again when we get more info.  

Thank you to all that have contributed to this thread!  I believe we are getting a good picture of rooms and views at BLT!

I can't wait to go back!  (Feb 2010!)


----------



## dreamlinda

And thanks to you "work2play" for keeping this tread going and viable.  It is really helping for us who have yet to stay at BLT.  December can't some fast enough for me!!


----------



## ftmill

This is a great thread.  I want to hear all the different opinions as I plan to buy in BLT.  I want to book a Grand Villa to celebrate several birthdays next year.  I want to book Lakeview.  Where should I request the room?  Are the Grand Villas only available on one floor?  Thank you.


----------



## work2play

ftmill said:


> This is a great thread.  I want to hear all the different opinions as I plan to buy in BLT.  I want to book a Grand Villa to celebrate several birthdays next year.  I want to book Lakeview.  Where should I request the room?  Are the Grand Villas only available on one floor?  Thank you.



There are 14 grand villas (6 MK view, 8 lake view), each one is actually on 2 floors, they are on the top floors on the "outer" side of the "C".


----------



## merrybee

Here are the pictures from the balcony off the main room in 7702...





This is the view if you look straight out of the balcony. Taken at sunrise.






This is the MK view from the balcony off the main room. You have to look over to the left from the balcony.






There were some swampy trees down below that had big birds.

http://lh5.ggpht.com/_3eCXBTQr09Q/StJMCOEagMI/AAAAAAAAHGE/gwNXKx5C5zU/s912/DSCN2416.JPG

The big birds (we liked to call the "turkey buzzards") liked to spread their wings in the sun. 

Hope this helps others who are anxious about their stay at BLT. We LOVED it and would go back in a heartbeat!


----------



## ftmill

...Of the 8 LV Grand Villas, which one gets a glimpse MK?  Which one should I request (if I can request).


----------



## stanfield

We were in 7235 (1BR Std View) and 7237 (Studio Std View).  Our reservation was a 2BR lockoff.  The view is of the courtyard and pool.  Very convenient to the elevators.  

7235 has a terrible odor.  Seemed as if the guests prior to us cooked something with a very strong odor that lingered in the carpet and furniture.


----------



## work2play

ftmill said:


> ...Of the 8 LV Grand Villas, which one gets a glimpse MK?  Which one should I request (if I can request).



Ask for a north facing one, although I believe that at least 5 of the 8 lake view would have a partial MK view.


----------



## work2play

merrybee said:


> Here are the pictures from the balcony off the main room in 7702...
> 
> 
> Hope this helps others who are anxious about their stay at BLT. We LOVED it and would go back in a heartbeat!



Wow is right!  What a great view, thanks for posting pics!


----------



## jworkkul

Just wanted to put my "two cents" into this discussion--just back from a weekend stay at BLT and had a studio with a MK view. The room #8128 on the 11th floor. If you were sitting on the bed and looking directly out the balcony window you would see across the Seven Seas Lagoon at the GF. Now, if you went out on the balcony and looked slightly over to your right you would see all of MK. This view really was not that bad. You had a good view of MK and the CR and over in the distance you could see WL. It was just high enough to be enjoyable.


----------



## nu2dvc

subbing...staying BLT for our first visit "home" in May and hoping this thread helps me sort out a smart room request.  Thanks to the OP for maintaining it and to all of those who contribute info!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

What a phenomenol amount of work and effort put into this thread.  What a generous person you are for doing this!

We are booked for our first "official" stay ( we did use DP's at Saratoga Springs) as DVC and BLT owners in January of 2010.  We are staying for a week in a dedicated standard view.  I'd love a chance to see some fireworks from our room, and/or the Electric Water Parade.  While I enjoyed the map, and read every post on the 20 pages, I don't know if I should put a request in or not?  Any help?

What is it people are talking about when they talk about the bathroom sink and kitchen sink being in the same area?  And what is the concern with the bathroom doors?  I'd love some pictures.  Thanks!


----------



## work2play

Camping Griswalds said:


> What a phenomenol amount of work and effort put into this thread.  What a generous person you are for doing this!
> 
> We are booked for our first "official" stay ( we did use DP's at Saratoga Springs) as DVC and BLT owners in January of 2010.  We are staying for a week in a dedicated standard view.  I'd love a chance to see some fireworks from our room, and/or the Electric Water Parade.  While I enjoyed the map, and read every post on the 20 pages, I don't know if I should put a request in or not?  Any help?
> 
> What is it people are talking about when they talk about the bathroom sink and kitchen sink being in the same area?  And what is the concern with the bathroom doors?  I'd love some pictures.  Thanks!



By dedicated standard view, I assume that you mean 2 BR?  It would depend on what type of view you want.  If it were me, I would probably ask for an even numbered room, there are only two per floor (I think standard view is floors 1-5..), one at each end of the "C". They will have lake views, at least from the balcony...  If you want a courtyard and possible glimpse of the pool, then ask for an odd numbered room.

If you want to see some photos of our room and the infamous bathroom door, check out my trip thread here:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2265605&page=3


----------



## poohj80

Camping Griswalds said:


> What is it people are talking about when they talk about the bathroom sink and kitchen sink being in the same area?  And what is the concern with the bathroom doors?  I'd love some pictures.  Thanks!



I assume the sink issue is only in the studios.

The bathroom doors slide on rollers and do not lock which makes privacy difficult when traveling with a younger child.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

I was asking about the 2BDR thanks!  I would just love to get lucky some others here and have a "sneaky peaky" of something other than the parking lot.  I'll ask for an even number and see what we get


----------



## work2play

Camping Griswalds said:


> I was asking about the 2BDR thanks!  I would just love to get lucky some others here and have a "sneaky peaky" of something other than the parking lot.  I'll ask for an even number and see what we get



The funny thing is that the only rooms that I feel have a parking lot view at BLT are the MK view rooms!!  They have the more direct view of the parking lot!  I would certainly not use extra points for that view.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

work2play said:


> The funny thing is that the only rooms that I feel have a parking lot view at BLT are the MK view rooms!!  They have the more direct view of the parking lot!  I would certainly not use extra points for that view.



You know, from the pictures I have seen, I think you are right.


----------



## LORNA ANN

We had one bed apartment with Bay lake view Rm 7834  we had view of lake. CR & pool area & we thought it was a lovely view we would be happier with that view, than with a lot of the MK views. We did how ever ask what a standard view was considered and were told the first 3 floors were considered standard view.


----------



## DVCGeek

I can't help but wonder how much the view assignments might be changing vs. how many people might be misinformed about what room category different ones are as there seem to be conflicting reports form time to time...  This is a VERY interesting thread to keep an eye on!


----------



## wdrl

DVCGeek said:


> I can't help but wonder how much the view assignments might be changing vs. how many people might be misinformed about what room category different ones are as there seem to be conflicting reports form time to time...  This is a VERY interesting thread to keep an eye on!



Like *DVCGeek*, I am very interested to see if, over time, Disney makes any changes to the view categories of specific rooms.  I remember that before BLT opened, the prevailing belief was that the Standard View rooms were only on the first and second floors.  However, based on information collected by *work2play* on this thread, that belief has had to be altered.  Personally, I think Disney will continue to move rooms from one view category to another as it gets more feedback from guests.


----------



## SFD998

With only 1 week to go until our stay at BLT we are waiting anxiously to see if our room request comes through. We are booked in a studio LV. Using the invaluable information obtained from this thread we have requested a North facing, upper floor, partial MK view room. We even threw in a room number for reference. We are keeping our fingers crossed, but whatever the outcome we would not have had the info needed without the constant posting and up keep of this thread. Rest assured we will be posting our info and pics upon our return if not sooner. Thanks to all those who have contributed and the OP for getting and keeping the ball rolling.


----------



## nfceagles

I'm new to DVC and have never done anything but single day trips to WDW so I'm having a hard time visualizing the layout.

We are booked for a dedicated 2BR LV in February.  I don't care about MK or lake views, but my DS would LOVE to be able to watch the monorail.  Can someone explain to me where I want to be facing for such a view?

Thanks so much.


----------



## dozerdog

We just returned from staying in room 8122 which is a 2BD dedicated MK view, and all I can say is WOW!!! This picture doesn't do it justice. It was like you could reach out and touch the fireworks. No better way to spend an evening than sitting on the balcony and eating popcorn. If you turn the TV to channel 20 (or was it 22) you could even hear the soundtrack. I hope someone else is lucky enough to get this room!! We could even see the "splash" from Splash Mountain.


----------



## Mom2BCCC

We are staying in a 2BR Ded. LV in March.  I'd like to get one of the north facing rooms. How do I best describe my request?  Would it make sense to simply say north facing?

TIA


----------



## steffali

the4mula said:


> We just got back from this same room.  I chased a frog out of there for you on Friday so you should be safe.  We noticed some of those same scratches and scrapes you mentioned when we arrived and were disappointed it was showing signs of wear so early, although I think cheap materials has a lot to do with it.
> 
> We were briefly confused when we got off the elevator and saw the signs pointing left for one set of rooms and right for another set and neither range contained room 7514.  We would definitely like to stay in the "secret room" again.  Great view for a STD.



 A FROG??? What was it doing on the 5th floor???


----------



## work2play

nfceagles said:


> I'm new to DVC and have never done anything but single day trips to WDW so I'm having a hard time visualizing the layout.
> 
> We are booked for a dedicated 2BR LV in February.  I don't care about MK or lake views, but my DS would LOVE to be able to watch the monorail.  Can someone explain to me where I want to be facing for such a view?
> 
> Thanks so much.


There are usually 6 dedicated 2 BR lake view rooms per floor.  The only one that I believe that you might have a chance of seeing the monorail from is a room ending in 44.  It is the last room on the outside of the "c" facing south toward the Contemporary.  Four of the 2 BRs are odd numbered and face toward the lake and pool (rooms ending in 41, 29,17 and 05), with no monorail view.  The other one is on the northside ending in 02 and you might get an MK firework view from there, but I don't think you can see the monorail.

You can see the monorail from the elevator bank on all floors, so if you don't get a room that directly faces it, you will be seeing it every time you go to the elevator!


----------



## work2play

Mom2BCCC said:


> We are staying in a 2BR Ded. LV in March.  I'd like to get one of the north facing rooms. How do I best describe my request?  Would it make sense to simply say north facing?
> 
> TIA



There is only one dedicated 2 BR north facing lake view room per floor.  It ends in 02, so ask for a room that ends in 02 (ie, 7702, 7802,7902,...)


----------



## wdrl

nfceagles said:


> I'm new to DVC and have never done anything but single day trips to WDW so I'm having a hard time visualizing the layout.
> 
> We are booked for a dedicated 2BR LV in February.  I don't care about MK or lake views, but my DS would LOVE to be able to watch the monorail.  Can someone explain to me where I want to be facing for such a view?
> 
> Thanks so much.



As *work2play* mentions in the prior post, there are only a handful of dedicated 2BR that have a chance of seeing the monorail.  At the very least, be sure to ask for an EVEN-numbered room.  The odd-numbered rooms face the pool and have NO view of the monorail.  If you are willing to take a lock-off 2BR (assuming you can even make that switch when you check in), then you might try for an EVEN-numbered room ending in xx08 thru xx14 (on the north side of the BLT crescent), or xx32 thru xx42 (on the south side).  If you look at Posts #43 and #64 on this thread you'll see the views from rooms that end in xx10.

With luck, your son will be able to see the monorail from the room.  If nothing else, he'll see the monorail from the elevator lobbies, the skyway, and from the TOTWL.  BTW, does your son know all 12 monorail colors?  Orange, Black, Blue, Green, Red, Coral, Gold, Pink, Silver, Yellow, Lime Green, and Purple (although this color may still be out of commission since the July 4th accident).

Good luck!


----------



## Snurk71

Checking in for our 1st stay Saturday (1st time DVC) and want to make sure I have the gist of the room locations down.  Btw, we're in a 1BR standard view.

Floor number = 1st 2 digits of room number - 70

Even number rooms are on the outside of the crescent, odd numbers inside.

Room numbers go from low to high as they go from north to south.

Elevators are between room#s ending in 14/16 and 30/32.

Anything else I'm missing?  I'd like to have a good idea of where we're at when we get the number - before asking about possibilities for a different room.

Thanks


----------



## wdrl

Snurk71 said:


> Checking in for our 1st stay Saturday (1st time DVC) and want to make sure I have the gist of the room locations down.  Btw, we're in a 1BR standard view.
> 
> Floor number = 1st 2 digits of room number - 70
> 
> Even number rooms are on the outside of the crescent, odd numbers inside.
> 
> Room numbers go from low to high as they go from north to south.
> 
> Elevators are between room#s ending in 14/16 and 30/32.
> 
> Anything else I'm missing?  I'd like to have a good idea of where we're at when we get the number - before asking about possibilities for a different room.
> 
> Thanks



You don't seem to be missing anything.  I've heard that some people have printed out *work2play's* maps and had them with them when they checked in.

Have fun and enjoy your stay!!


----------



## ITGirl50

This is a studio, lake view sunrise.


----------



## work2play

WOW, thanks for the picture!  There are so many great views at BLT!  Very nice room location.


----------



## TyGuy

We are staying in a MK view studio in December. I've requested a room as high as possible in the building. Based on you layout (which are wonderful) I think that should give us a great view. Any other suggestions I should ask for?

thanks
Ty


----------



## work2play

TyGuy said:


> We are staying in a MK view studio in December. I've requested a room as high as possible in the building. Based on you layout (which are wonderful) I think that should give us a great view. Any other suggestions I should ask for?
> 
> thanks
> Ty



I think we all have our own version of what a "great view" is.  I would consider the pics from 8125 to be a great view.  Others want partial MK or fireworks view, others want the monorail...  Unless you are trying to get a specific view you should be fine.


----------



## DVCBrian

Hi, folks

An update for your list - room 7311 is a 1BR standard view.  We liked it - the room overlooked the shuffle board court, and the tops of the bamboo trees in the courtyard were at approximately eye level from our room.

From this room, it is possible to glimpse portions of Bay Lake. 

We could see portions of the evening water show from our balcony, but not all of the floats - some were obscured by the pool slide structure and by trees along the shore of Bay Lake.

Our friends were staying in room 8016 (2BR dedicated), which of course was MK view - the view from their room reminded me of the artist's rendering of the window view at the BLT model at SSR - awesome!

Brian


----------



## DisneyDuo

Just arrived at BLT today and wanted to report on our wonderful studio.  Rm #8140, 11th floor.  It's on the outside of the right hand wing as you are facing the pool.  We have glorious views of the lake and can see discovery island, and in the distance Epcot and Everest.  Straight ahead is Wilderness Lodge.  Looking to the right we are at the back of the Contemporary looking over the pool area.  To the far right we can see the Grand Floridian.  No fireworks from this side (unless we can see something from Epcot, too early to tell) but it is a beautiful view.  This evening we had a glorious sunset on one side, with a lovely rainbow on the other!

Lin


----------



## DVCGeek

DisneyDuo said:


> wonderful studio.  Rm #8140, 11th floor.



I assume it booked as a lake view unit, right?  Glad to hear you are enjoying it!!!


----------



## SCDizneyDawn

We are just back. Had a 2br lake view lock off reserved and our requests were for a north facing, outer portion of the building, and a high floor. All of our requests were met, we were in room 7904 & 7906. We could see the Magic Kingdom from our balcony and watched fireworks 2 times from it. Over all I LOVED the resort, but my DH was only lukewarm.  He likes BWV and BCV better since Epcot & Studios are his fav parks.  We had a great trip!


----------



## work2play

SCDizneyDawn said:


> We are just back. Had a 2br lake view lock off reserved and our requests were for a north facing, outer portion of the building, and a high floor. All of our requests were met, we were in room 7904 & 7906. We could see the Magic Kingdom from our balcony and watched fireworks 2 times from it. Over all I LOVED the resort, but my DH was only lukewarm.  He likes BWV and BCV better since Epcot & Studios are his fav parks.  We had a great trip!



Sounds wonderful!  Did you happen to snap any view photos from the 7904 room?  We were on that side on a lower floor, it was a standard view because the trees were blocking the view.  I am guessing that you were higher and the view was great!


----------



## DisneyDuo

A quick update on room 8140 - yes, it is lake view points.  And you can see the fireworks "Illuminations" from Epcot!

Lin


----------



## SCDizneyDawn

Sorry,  I did not take any pics of our view from 7904 & 7906. We are moving next weekend so we took almost no pics at all since we knew we would have little time to upload!


----------



## andee515

We are booked for March 9-16 in 1 bedroom lakeview. We have 3 small children and most nights will need to be in early. So I would love to be able to see MK fireworks from the balcony. For room requests, I gather if I have any hope of that happening I need to ask for an even numbered room. Is there any other suggestions that may help?

Thanks


----------



## work2play

andee515 said:


> We are booked for March 9-16 in 1 bedroom lakeview. We have 3 small children and most nights will need to be in early. So I would love to be able to see MK fireworks from the balcony. For room requests, I gather if I have any hope of that happening I need to ask for an even numbered room. Is there any other suggestions that may help?
> 
> Thanks



Ask for north facing and you will probably get a view of the MK fireworks.


----------



## wdrl

Bump


----------



## kevmag

We just did our first DVC stay last week, stayed Sunday night October 11th in OKW studio, then over to our home resort Bay Lake Tower from Monday October 12th to Friday October 16th!
(and I should mention I am writing this sitting in our kitchen in Hilton Head...we tacked on a few days to the end of our vacation)!

Thanks so much to Work2play for the tremendous thread she has going here.
We reserved a 1BR, Lake View back in September (as soon as we bought into BLT). Based on what we learned from this thread, I called and asked for a marina view, on the outside. That was EXACTLY what we got!

We checked in about 1 PM Monday, and I had a printout of the room grid with me. When they told me we were in room 7942, I already knew (from Work2play's map) that it was perfect for us. The last rooms on the end of the outside "C" end in "44" and are all 2 BRs. The rooms next to them end in "42" and are all 1 BRs, and we were in one of them.

We loved BLT! I'll list some pros (and cons to balance it out), but honestly there is very little not to love about it.

PROS

1. Magic Kingdom and EPCOT are our 2 favorite parks. We walked to MK almost every time we went, and the proximity to the Contemporary made catching the monorail to EPCOT a piece of cake.
2. The views are incredible. I will post some links at the bottom of this post.
3. Watching the fireworks from TOWL was pretty incredible.

CONS

1. Contrary to other posts I've seen on here (during the same time frame we were at BLT), I did not have to use my room key a single time to enter the pool area. It was unlocked every single time we entered the pool, which was usually twice a day.
2. The already mentioned lack of sheer curtains. It was not a factor for us, because we were facing the Contemporary marina, so we never drew the curtains the entire trip. I can see that it would be a problem for rooms on the inside of the "C".

Here are links to my posts with pictures. Not that we are experts, but if anyone has questions, I'll try my best to answer....

Pictures when we first walked in the room...
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2312552

Pictures of the views from the room and sunrise....
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2312558

Pictures of the fireworks as seen from TOWL.....
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2312568

Pictures of the exterior of BLT, and of the Electrical Water Pageant, as seen from the balcony.....
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2312573

Here are a few of the pics from the above threads also....





[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## work2play

kevmag said:


> We just did our first DVC stay last week, stayed Sunday night October 11th in OKW studio, then over to our home resort Bay Lake Tower from Monday October 12th to Friday October 16th!
> (and I should mention I am writing this sitting in our kitchen in Hilton Head...we tacked on a few days to the end of our vacation)!
> 
> Thanks so much to Work2play for the tremendous thread she has going here.
> We reserved a 1BR, Lake View back in September (as soon as we bought into BLT). Based on what we learned from this thread, I called and asked for a marina view, on the outside. That was EXACTLY what we got!
> 
> We checked in about 1 PM Monday, and I had a printout of the room grid with me. When they told me we were in room 7942, I already knew (from Work2play's map) that it was perfect for us. The last rooms on the end of the outside "C" end in "44" and are all 2 BRs. The rooms next to them end in "42" and are all 1 BRs, and we were in one of them.
> 
> We loved BLT! I'll list some pros (and cons to balance it out), but honestly there is very little not to love about it.
> 
> PROS
> 
> 1. Magic Kingdom and EPCOT are our 2 favorite parks. We walked to MK almost every time we went, and the proximity to the Contemporary made catching the monorail to EPCOT a piece of cake.
> 2. The views are incredible. I will post some links at the bottom of this post.
> 3. Watching the fireworks from TOWL was pretty incredible.
> 
> CONS
> 
> 1. Contrary to other posts I've seen on here (during the same time frame we were at BLT), I did not have to use my room key a single time to enter the pool area. It was unlocked every single time we entered the pool, which was usually twice a day.
> 2. The already mentioned lack of sheer curtains. It was not a factor for us, because we were facing the Contemporary marina, so we never drew the curtains the entire trip. I can see that it would be a problem for rooms on the inside of the "C".
> 
> Here are links to my posts with pictures. Not that we are experts, but if anyone has questions, I'll try my best to answer....



Thank you for the photos!  I love that view!  It is great to see so many people getting what they are asking for!


----------



## yekcoh_99

Great info


----------



## sabrinadv1

We have a 1-bedroom lakeview booked in May.  Do you think asking for a room ending in a 10 or 12 is a good way to do the room request?  I am not sure how to word it?


----------



## work2play

sabrinadv1 said:


> We have a 1-bedroom lakeview booked in May.  Do you think asking for a room ending in a 10 or 12 is a good way to do the room request?  I am not sure how to word it?



I think asking for an even numbered room, north facing would get you what you are looking for, there are only three 1 BR rooms per floor that meet that criteria.


----------



## mamaprincess

We booked a 1 bedroom standard view for December.  Should I request an even numbered north facing room for the best chance at fireworks or is there a different request for standard view rooms?

Do standard views stop on the 3rd floor or do they go higher?  

What should I request to avoid the rooms with no chairs at the kitchen island?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## dvc_john

Room 8221 1-br is lake-view. (Fantastic view I might add.)


----------



## helloconnie

We have a 2BR MK view booked for May 29 - June 5.  We requested a high up room.  Will we be overlooking the tops of the castle and Space Mountain?  Should be request a mid-level floor?  

Can anybody recommend the best room to get the fullest view of the MK as possible?


----------



## work2play

helloconnie said:


> We have a 2BR MK view booked for May 29 - June 5.  We requested a high up room.  Will we be overlooking the tops of the castle and Space Mountain?  Should be request a mid-level floor?
> 
> Can anybody recommend the best room to get the fullest view of the MK as possible?



All of the MK view rooms on the same floor have an equally good view of the MK.  Because of the trees and the monorail I would probably recommend something above the 9th floor for the best views. You can see more of the MK that way.


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

kevmag said:


> Here are links to my posts with pictures. Not that we are experts, but if anyone has questions, I'll try my best to answer....
> 
> Pictures when we first walked in the room...
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2312552
> 
> Pictures of the views from the room and sunrise....
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2312558
> 
> Pictures of the fireworks as seen from TOWL.....
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2312568
> 
> Pictures of the exterior of BLT, and of the Electrical Water Pageant, as seen from the balcony.....
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2312573
> 
> Here are a few of the pics from the above threads also....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]




Awesome pictures!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## katep

we just got back from BLT and stayed in room 7244, a dedicated 2 bedroom LV.  We accepted the 2nd floor since we were able to check in at noon.  At first I was worried the view wouldn't be great, but I was pleasantly surprised.  I loved being at the end of the hall next to the staircase.  The view was lovely.  Lake, marina, electrical parade were all there.  I could sit on the balcony in the morning with my coffee and the sun was to the left, not directly in my face.  I would pick this view again even if it meant being on a lower floor.

Will try to post photo in a few.


----------



## DenLo

There is a thread that has some interesting information regarding the differences between even and odd numbered dedicated 2 bedrooms.  It appears the even number rooms have a larger kitchen island with two stools for dining.  And the odd number rooms have a laundry room with shelves and a side by side washer and dryer (versus the stacked pair).

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2315568


----------



## work2play

mamaprincess said:


> We booked a 1 bedroom standard view for December.  Should I request an even numbered north facing room for the best chance at fireworks or is there a different request for standard view rooms?
> 
> Do standard views stop on the 3rd floor or do they go higher?
> 
> What should I request to avoid the rooms with no chairs at the kitchen island?
> 
> Thanks for the help!



Yes there are some rooms on the 4th and 5t floor that have been reported as standard view, but not the whole floor, there is also at least one room on the 2nd floor reported as lake view.  It really depends on how they classified the view.  As DenLo posted I think the island with no chairs was the odd numbered dedicated 2 BR rooms.  I don't think they were 1 BR...


----------



## work2play

Hi all!  I updated the maps again.  Looking at the latest info, I think I will change the guess on 7240 and 7242 to be lake view in the next map update, it fits with the two reported rooms 7238 and 7244 which were reported as lake view.


----------



## Snurk71

Just got back from room 7136 - 1BR standard view.  We had a view of the CT to the right, the marina area straight out, and a little of the lake to the left (could see the water parade from the patio).  Wasn't thrilled with the 1st floor (couldn't leave the blinds open - there was a decent amount of foot traffic walking by) - but the CM said that was all that was available.

We didn't make it to TOW - seemed like we were always in a park at night.  The pool and slide were good for us (we only did it one day though - again, seemed to be in the parks a lot).  Parking was nice and close (compared to the ridiculous self parking situation at GF).

All in all, we liked it.  It was our 1st DVC stay so we didn't have other DVC stays/resorts to compare it to - just our cash stays at GF (about 10 of them).  We were a little afraid we'd miss GF, or things like daily maid service.  But we didn't.  I think the 1BR space more than makes up for some of "perks" you get as a cash guest.


----------



## spiceycat

7506 - standard view studio.

It was lovely!


----------



## Pig Pen

7709 studio lake view (over shuffleboard courts).  We spent 90% of our awake room time on the balcony.  What we found amazing is that most of the time we were the ONLY people on the balcony!


----------



## MommyTo5

We were in 7230 which is a Std View 2 bdrm (Dedicated) unit from 10/9 to 10/17.  We had a wonderful view of the Contemporary to the left, the monorail line straight ahead, and the castle and Space Mountain to the right. Loved it!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

MommyTo5 said:


> We were in 7230 which is a Std View 2 bdrm (Dedicated) unit from 10/9 to 10/17.  We had a wonderful view of the Contemporary to the left, the monorail line straight ahead, and the castle and Space Mountain to the right. Loved it!




Oh how lovely that sounds for a standard view.  We have booked a dedicated 2bdr for January, and hope to get that lucky.  Do you have any pictures? What floor is that?  I forget how to figure it out.  Did you have any requests on your reservation?  Sorry for all of the questions!


----------



## SFD998

We got back last night. We stayed in room 8108. It is a studio lake view, but has a great view to the left of the MK. We arrived at approx. 11 a.m. and were told that our room was ready. I asked if they could tell me the room # and she said not yet, but she knew it was on the 4th floor. I then asked if she knew if it was close to my requested room type. She asked what I was looking for and I told her. She told me she had room 8108 available and it too was ready. We jumped on it. We never did find out what the room number on the 4th floor was. I will post pics a bit later when I have the chance to upload them.

*FYI* There is no room 8114. 8112 is the last #. The spot where 8114 should be appears to be a maintenance area and elevator.


----------



## SFD998

Here are some pics from room 8108   View straight off the balcony




 View straight down




View down and to the left




View to the right




View to the left


----------



## kevmag

Ok, I can't resist...we stayed at BLT 2 weeks ago, and stopped at Hilton Head on the drive home..here is the view from Hilton Head...


----------



## spiceycat

SFD998 said:


> Here are some pics from room 8108   View straight off the balcony



thank you - that was close to my view - was a little closer to the MK - but on the 5th floor.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

SFD998 said:


> We got back last night. We stayed in room 8108. It is a studio lake view, but has a great view to the left of the MK. We arrived at approx. 11 a.m. and were told that our room was ready. I asked if they could tell me the room # and she said not yet, but she knew it was on the 4th floor. I then asked if she knew if it was close to my requested room type. She asked what I was looking for and I told her. She told me she had room 8108 available and it too was ready. We jumped on it. We never did find out what the room number on the 4th floor was. I will post pics a bit later when I have the chance to upload them.
> 
> *FYI* There is no room 8114. 8112 is the last #. The spot where 8114 should be appears to be a maintenance area and elevator.


 What did you state as your request? I have a lake view studio reserved for Memorial day week. I want your view!!


----------



## SFD998

BWV Dreamin said:


> What did you state as your request? I have a lake view studio reserved for Memorial day week. I want your view!!



Originally I had made a specific room number request, because there were no real designations at that time. The person at MS I spoke to said that it was better than nothing and we agreed that we would put that in with the addition of "or as close to it as possible". After going through this thread enough I was able to come up with a better way of asking for what I wanted and called back and made that request. Upon checking in I don't believe I was getting exactly what I asked for because I had asked for as high a floor as possible and they told me I was on the 4th floor. At this point I asked for more specifics to see if it met my request. The CM said "what was your request". I told her I wanted a North facing, upper floor, on the outer part of the crescent with a partial MK view. She told me she had room 8108 and we grabbed it. This thread made this all possible. Before I left I made sure to know exactly which room numbers would meet my request so that when I checked in I would know if I was getting what I wanted or not.


----------



## work2play

That is great!  glad to see that the maps help.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

SFD998 said:


> Originally I had made a specific room number request, because there were no real designations at that time. The person at MS I spoke to said that it was better than nothing and we agreed that we would put that in with the addition of "or as close to it as possible". After going through this thread enough I was able to come up with a better way of asking for what I wanted and called back and made that request. Upon checking in I don't believe I was getting exactly what I asked for because I had asked for as high a floor as possible and they told me I was on the 4th floor. At this point I asked for more specifics to see if it met my request. The CM said "what was your request". I told her I wanted a North facing, upper floor, on the outer part of the crescent with a partial MK view. She told me she had room 8108 and we grabbed it. This thread made this all possible. Before I left I made sure to know exactly which room numbers would meet my request so that when I checked in I would know if I was getting what I wanted or not.




So does this mean you were on the 11th floor?


----------



## pixierella

I'm in room 7404 which is suppose to be a bdr standard view. It's not really unless you look to the left. You can see the tennis courts and the parking lot. But if you strain you can also see Space Mtn and the Castle. But if you look straight out this is what you see.






With about 25 vultures staring at you. No lie.


----------



## Sandisw

Camping Griswalds said:


> So does this mean you were on the 11th floor?



Yes, 81XX is the 11th floor at BLT.  The first floor is 71XX and goes up from there.


----------



## puente0629

Hi, 

Can someone please tell me a good room to request for a one bedroom standard view or lake view (we want to be in a high floor)?Z


----------



## tjhsr

We just got back and we had rm #8112. It was a HCrm. 2br D lake view. It was the first rm off of the northside elevator.Its also had a view of the tennis courts plus a very good view of the park.


----------



## SFD998

tjhsr said:


> We just got back and we had rm #8112. It was a HCrm. 2br D lake view. It was the first rm off of the northside elevator.Its also had a view of the tennis courts plus a very good view of the park.




What days were you there? We were there 10/21-10/26 in room 8108. We must have been neighbors.


----------



## work2play

puente0629 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please tell me a good room to request for a one bedroom standard view or lake view (we want to be in a high floor)?Z



If you want a high floor, then you have to request lake view, standard view rooms are all on the lower floors (5 or lower).  All the rooms are "good" at BLT!  What view are you trying to get?


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Sandisw said:


> Yes, 81XX is the 11th floor at BLT.  The first floor is 71XX and goes up from there.



Believe it or not, i have actually read this whole thread, including the first post that has the pictures and the minus 70 thing.  ( Who thought of that crazy rule for room numbers?)  Anyway, I was just making sure I understood it


----------



## Camping Griswalds

I have kind of an odd question.  Just curious, what type of room are there the most of in BLT?  Meaning studio, vs one bedroom vs 2 bdr etc.  Also, views wise...is there more standard vs MK vs Lake?


----------



## DVCGeek

Camping Griswalds said:


> I have kind of an odd question.  Just curious, what type of room are there the most of in BLT?  Meaning studio, vs one bedroom vs 2 bdr etc.  Also, views wise...is there more standard vs MK vs Lake?



Check out this link for a quick list:  http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/bay-lake-tower/general-information

IIRC, it was originally supposedly going to be 10% Std., 20% MK, and 70% LV, but GV are only LV or MK.  If you study the charts on the first post in this thread you can get more details.

Hope that helps!


----------



## tjhsr

SFD998 said:


> What days were you there? We were there 10/21-10/26 in room 8108. We must have been neighbors.



we were there from the 18th to 23rd. we had 3 infants with us. might have seen us in the hall or at the pool.


----------



## searlproudbottom

Room 7632, 6th floor, Studio, Bay Lake View

These views are from the Balcony


----------



## work2play

searlproudbottom said:


> Room 7632, 6th floor, Studio, Bay Lake View



Nice photos!  Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## tjhsr

rm #8112 was a 2br D.


----------



## work2play

tjhsr said:


> rm #8112 was a 2br D.



AH HA!  That explains the comment that someone else posted that there is no room 8114!  I will fix all of the maps to reflect that.


----------



## bjakmom

Just stayed in room 8537 - studio (lock-off) - 15th floor.  Lake View category - view of lake and pool.


----------



## tjhsr

work2play said:


> AH HA!  That explains the comment that someone else posted that there is no room 8114!  I will fix all of the maps to reflect that.



happy to help. i have looked at this thread a couple of times and just noticed your are from Maryland. were not to far away down here in edgewater.


----------



## work2play

bjakmom said:


> Just stayed in room 8537 - studio (lock-off) - 15th floor.  Lake View category - view of lake and pool.



Sounds like a good location, any photos?


----------



## Uncleromulus

Searlproudbottom: Did you really feel you had a genuine Lake View? Looks like a lot of Contemporary in those photos...


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Not to butt in, but we are from MD too!  Go Ravens We are from Ocean Pines....right next to Ocean City, MD.


----------



## searlproudbottom

Greetings Uncleromulus

This is what I remember
If you were standing on our balcony at 6:00 the picture of the marina would be around 12:00 
The Big picture of the Contemporary would be at 1:30
The picture of the Sky bridge would be at 3:30, you can actually see the right corner of the BLT in that picture . 
The picture of Bay Lake would be at 9:00, you can see the left corner of BLT in that picture.

I really liked this room because of so many views and because it was really close to the elevator next to the Sky bridge. When my girls wanted to go to the game room or Contempo café to refill there mugs I would sit on the deck and wave to them as they crossed the bridge. We also liked watching the Monorail as it passed in front of the Grand Floridian and entering the Contemporary. Having the room so close to the Contemporary elevator/sky bridge made it so easy to walk over regardless of how tired I was. And I can assure you that trying to keep up with two teenagers I was very tired at the end of the day.  If We were to stay at the BLT in the future I would definitely request the same location. 
Good luck to you
Roy


----------



## DenLo

I be happy with your "lake view" *searlproudbottom*.  We would enjoy it for all the reasons you listed.


----------



## dnlbauer

2 weeks ago we had a Studio Lake View Room 8006 - absolutely incredible view of lake to directly to the front and to the right and to the left - the Magic Kingdom!!!  We watched fireworks from our balcony on several nights! 

If I could figure out how to post pics I would - any help on that?


----------



## piglet75

Hi!  Just got back from the World.  Stayed at BLT in a Studio, room 8040; looks like the general view that you have listed for that room is correct.  We loved our view.  Great view of the lake itself, but also overlooked the marina area, the Contemporary pools and Courtyard, and could see Wilderness Lodge, Epcot, Expedition Everest and Swan/Dolphin off in the distance.


----------



## searlproudbottom

Hello dnlbauer

I copied this off the Teck support page it was posted by Dan Murphy
It worked for me and was very easy do set up.

Here is the link

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1359157

Easiest is to set up an online hosting account, like www.photobucket.com. It's free, works very well here with the boards, many use it.

Once set up, just follow the steps on that site to upload a picture, or pictures. Once uploaded, just go back to where you can see your pictures in your photobucket album and do a single left mouse click on the line of code that has IMG Code words before it (just click on the code itself, once). ** That will copy all that is needed to make the picture show up here, including any necessary code tags (do not add anything). Come back here, go to a post, single right mouse click and select paste. That's it!!  Do a preview, see how it looks. If good, then post.

If you are using a picture in a signature, make sure you read their current rules in the 'sticky' that Bill has at the top of this board. If you do not have any photo edit software to resize a photo before uploading, for a signature, I would suggest maybe selecting the 'thumbnail size (160 X 120) in the 'Uploading Options' link that is right below the Upload Images & Videos box there in Photobucket, that should keep a picture within their current signature rules here. For placing in a post itself, not a signature, 640 X 480 seems to work best. 

Any problems or questions, just ask.

I


----------



## dnlbauer

Thanks - hopefully we can figure this out!!


----------



## work2play

dnlbauer said:


> Thanks - hopefully we can figure this out!!



And if you get really stuck, you can email them to me at jlsaunders at gmail dot com and I would be happy to post them for you!


----------



## goofy4wdw2

Room 8042 is a 1BR LO, Lake View. We could see the Monorail, Contemporary, Marina, Contemporary Main pool, Electric Water Pageant, and Spaceship Earth in the distance.


----------



## supersuperwendy

Does anyone have pics of views from any 2 bed LO standard view?

We just added two nights at BLT 2 Bedroom Lock off standard view prior to our kidani trip!!!!  

I don't care if we stare at cars...I just wanna be there!!!!


----------



## dizfan

supersuperwendy said:


> Does anyone have pics of views from any 2 bed LO standard view?
> 
> We just added two nights at BLT 2 Bedroom Lock off standard view prior to our kidani trip!!!!
> 
> I don't care if we stare at cars...I just wanna be there!!!!



With standard view, what you see can vary significantly.  The 2BR lock offs consist of the 1BR plus the studio.  If you look at the first page, you can get some ideas of what the Lock Room numbers are.

Here's a link to a 1BR Standard view that has a view of the castle.

Most (if not all) North side even numbers SV, seem to have a partial view of the castle (looking toward the one side).
Odd number rooms will be on the pool side.
SV even number rooms in front have an obstructed view with mostly parking lot.
SV even number rooms on the South Side face the Contemporary/marina.

Some people recommend asking for a non-first floor standard view because there are no sheer curtains so you either have to close your curtains or people walking by can see in.

Hope this helps.  Have a great trip!


----------



## supersuperwendy

Thanks Dizfan!


----------



## Missus Toad

Great thread.    Can anyone tell me their impressions on how fast MK view 2 BRs are booking up?  Just wondering if a 7 month window ressie will even be an option.  Thanks!


----------



## dizfan

Missus Toad said:


> Great thread.    Can anyone tell me their impressions on how fast MK view 2 BRs are booking up?  Just wondering if a 7 month window ressie will even be an option.  Thanks!



Based on reports, it seems like the Standard rooms are the most difficult to get.
I suspect availability depends on the time of year.

Link to thread where someone reported just getting a 2BR in June, they said MK and LV were available


----------



## Camping Griswalds

I just read somewhere that Standard rooms make up 15%, MK 25% and LV 60%.  Looking at the building that probably makes sense.


----------



## PurpleTurtle

Missus Toad said:


> Great thread.    Can anyone tell me their impressions on how fast MK view 2 BRs are booking up?  Just wondering if a 7 month window ressie will even be an option.  Thanks!



We got a dedicated 2BR MK view for 8 nights at 7 months out.  We'll be there at the beginning of Feb., which is Dream Season with a little higher points and, thus, probably not the most popular time to be going (it's my b-day, though, so we went for it.)

HTH!

P.S.  When I called, MK and LV were both available.  I did call first thing when MS opened exactly 7 months out.  Had to call the next day to add the 8th night.


----------



## helloconnie

PurpleTurtle said:


> We got a dedicated 2BR MK view for 8 nights at 7 months out. We'll be there at the beginning of Feb., which is Dream Season with a little higher points and, thus, probably not the most popular time to be going (it's my b-day, though, so we went for it.)
> 
> HTH!
> 
> P.S. When I called, MK and LV were both available. I did call first thing when MS opened exactly 7 months out. Had to call the next day to add the 8th night.


 
Did you get a dedicated room or lock-off?  Let us know what room number and how the view is when you go.  I have a dedicated 2BR MK view reserved for late May - early June.  Can't wait!


----------



## Missus Toad

dizfan said:


> Based on reports, it seems like the Standard rooms are the most difficult to get.
> I suspect availability depends on the time of year.
> 
> Link to thread where someone reported just getting a 2BR in June, they said MK and LV were available





Camping Griswalds said:


> I just read somewhere that Standard rooms make up 15%, MK 25% and LV 60%.  Looking at the building that probably makes sense.





PurpleTurtle said:


> We got a dedicated 2BR MK view for 8 nights at 7 months out.  We'll be there at the beginning of Feb., which is Dream Season with a little higher points and, thus, probably not the most popular time to be going (it's my b-day, though, so we went for it.)
> 
> HTH!
> 
> P.S.  When I called, MK and LV were both available.  I did call first thing when MS opened exactly 7 months out.  Had to call the next day to add the 8th night.




Thanks for the info, all-- I appreciate it!    I'm gonna keep my fingers crossed and wait for my 7 month mark... here's hoping!


----------



## TwinMommyDec05

I have been reading this thread for more hours than I should admit... but I still have a question. In 16 days I arrive with my twin 3 year old daughters and I have reserved a Lake View One Bedroom...Most of the advice on this board has been on 2brs...

CAN SOMEONE HELP GUIDE ME? I want to request a room (or a range or whatever) where I might be able to see the fireworks/MK/monorail etc. Any one bedroom lake views where this might be possible?  I am guessing higher floor = better like most hotels but can anyone offer more specific advice? 

Sorry if this seems like an obvious question - two three year olds has made my brain turn to mush  This is a surprise for their 4th birthday and I am trying to make it perfect! HELP!?


----------



## wdrl

TwinMommyDec05 said:


> I have been reading this thread for more hours than I should admit... but I still have a question. In 16 days I arrive with my twin 3 year old daughters and I have reserved a Lake View One Bedroom...Most of the advice on this board has been on 2brs...
> 
> CAN SOMEONE HELP GUIDE ME? I want to request a room (or a range or whatever) where I might be able to see the fireworks/MK/monorail etc. Any one bedroom lake views where this might be possible?  I am guessing higher floor = better like most hotels but can anyone offer more specific advice?
> 
> Sorry if this seems like an obvious question - two three year olds has made my brain turn to mush  This is a surprise for their 4th birthday and I am trying to make it perfect! HELP!?



I recommend that you try for an even-numbered villa on the north crescent.  based on other reports, it looks like villas ending in xx10 or xx12 might work out best for viewing the fireworks, MK, and monorail.  Of course, the higher the floor, the better.  Good luck.


----------



## TwinMommyDec05

Sorry - double posted and it wont let me delete!


----------



## TwinMommyDec05

wdrl said:


> I recommend that you try for an even-numbered villa on the north crescent.  based on other reports, it looks like villas ending in xx10 or xx12 might work out best for viewing the fireworks, MK, and monorail.  Of course, the higher the floor, the better.  Good luck.



Thanks so much for the input! So to whom do you all recommend I direct the request? DVC member services to put on the reservation or should I be calling the front desk of the Contemp and requesting through them?

Any tried and true strategies for success??

15 Days till our 1st home visit to BLT!!


----------



## wdrl

TwinMommyDec05 said:


> Thanks so much for the input! So to whom do you all recommend I direct the request? DVC member services to put on the reservation or should I be calling the front desk of the Contemp and requesting with them...Any tried and true strategies for success??



I suggest you call Member Services and ask them to add your villa request to your reservation.  Good luck!!!


----------



## SFD998

TwinMommyDec05 said:


> Thanks so much for the input! So to whom do you all recommend I direct the request? DVC member services to put on the reservation or should I be calling the front desk of the Contemp and requesting through them?
> 
> Any tried and true strategies for success??
> 
> 15 Days till our 1st home visit to BLT!!




I would do as the pp suggested and contact MS. That is what we did. If you look at post #344 you can see my view. We were in room 8108 which was a LV studio. I know you asked about a 1Bdr, but you can use the map on the first page to figure out which ones they are and my pics for a general idea of your view. For example room #8110 should be a 1bdr and the view would probably be better. 

However, even with contacting MS they of course never "lock in" your room request. When we checked in I know we were not getting what we wanted and made the request to the CM checking us in and ended up with exactly what we wanted.  

Good Luck!


----------



## wdrl

Bump!


----------



## robinbutterfly

Is the first floor noisey?  I wanted to stay on a floor as low as possible, but i am wondering if that is going to be a mistake.


----------



## work2play

robinbutterfly said:


> Is the first floor noisey?  I wanted to stay on a floor as low as possible, but i am wondering if that is going to be a mistake.



The first floor gets traffic for the models that they have open (every day 2-4).  The fifth floor gets the traffic from the skybridge to the Contemporary.  I would probably stay away from those if you are looking for quiet.


----------



## wdrl

work2play said:


> The first floor gets traffic for the models that they have open (every day 2-4).



Aren't the models on the north crescent side of the first floor?  I know there are villas for booking on the south crescent side of the first floor, but I don't know if there are any villas on the north wing that are available for booking at this time.


----------



## work2play

wdrl said:


> Aren't the models on the north crescent side of the first floor?  I know there are villas for booking on the south crescent side of the first floor, but I don't know if there are any villas on the north wing that are available for booking at this time.



We had someone post that they were in 7109, so yes I believe you could get a room near where the models are.  I also noticed more people wandering around on the first floor near the south elevator bank, probably going up to the 5th floor and over to the Contemporary when I was there in August.


----------



## Lyndarella

We stayed in 8635 in October.  It was a 1 BR, but not dedicated as such.  This room was on the 16th floor.  Turn RIGHT from the elevators, and it is the first room on the left (south), so it is near the middle of the horseshoe shaped building, looking mainly across at the north rooms, and down (WAY down) onto the pool, with a bare view of the lake.  If you got off the elevator and turned LEFT instead, you would be at the private viewing area and lounge that is for BLT guests only.

Staying on the 16th floor is different from the other floors, in that you have to insert your room key into a slot in the elevator to get it to take you to that floor!  We never saw another person staying on that floor or using the elevator there during our entire stay.  We viewed Wishes from the BLT viewing area on Friday night.  The CMs bring people up to it from a private elevator!  There were only a few (5 maybe?) other room doors up there - we were told that the Grand Villas had their upper levels there.


----------



## Lyndarella

Reading back through this thread where people ask about possible availability....

We stayed at BLT in October (about the 6th week they were open?)  We do not own there, and reserved as soon as we were allowed to do so, wanting a MK view, and first choice being a studio, second choice being a 2 BR, third choice being the 1 BR we got.  We wait listed for a MK view in studio or 2 BR, and ended up with our original reservation of lake view 1 BR.

It was awesome!  I would have loved anything at that resort.  My conclusion from our Oct. experience is that the view most in demand is the MK, and the rooms most in demand are studio and 2 BR!


----------



## ibela

We had 7626, 1 br MK view, 6th floor. It was right in the middle of the U, just a few doors down from the walkway to Contemporary. View was fine, although I was initially a little concerned about a low floor. We did have to watch it though with the walkway (5th floor) since I'm pretty sure people could see into our room if they wanted to.


----------



## whithouston

We have a reservation for a LV Studio next month.  I called MS and gave them a room request of a high floor and a room ending in 06, 08, or 14.  What luck has anyone had in getting specific requests like this?

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## work2play

whithouston said:


> We have a reservation for a LV Studio next month.  I called MS and gave them a room request of a high floor and a room ending in 06, 08, or 14.  What luck has anyone had in getting specific requests like this?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Scott



I don't think there have been posts where people listed specific rooms and got them.  If I saw your room request as stated, I would first try to get you a high floor and second try for one of the room numbers you listed.  Is that the order you would want?


----------



## Sandisw

whithouston said:


> We have a reservation for a LV Studio next month.  I called MS and gave them a room request of a high floor and a room ending in 06, 08, or 14.  What luck has anyone had in getting specific requests like this?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Scott



The more specific you are, the less likely you are to get it and possibly be disappointed.  Plus, if 6,8 or 14 is not available, then what?  CM's won't really know so it might work against you.

I have not read that anyone put in a request for specific rooms and ended up getting them..  There have been a few posts where people got  to the resort and had the map and asked if a particular area was available and it was.

Good luck!


----------



## robinbutterfly

work2play said:


> The first floor gets traffic for the models that they have open (every day 2-4).  The fifth floor gets the traffic from the skybridge to the Contemporary.  I would probably stay away from those if you are looking for quiet.



So the models are open from 2-4 each day? That is it? well that won't be so bad.


----------



## pboyle002

Stayed in room 7608 last week ...

(studio)(castle, space mountain to the left, lake to the right)

Thanks so much for this post - we used it all of your info to request a room with a terrific view!


----------



## anna08

Stayed in 8026 last week. Requested an "upper floor" for our MK view and it was great. Room was ready when we arrived at noon.


----------



## work2play

pboyle002 said:


> Stayed in room 7608 last week ...
> 
> (studio)(castle, space mountain to the left, lake to the right)
> 
> Thanks so much for this post - we used it all of your info to request a room with a terrific view!



You are welcome!  Can you confirm that it was a Lake View room and not a Standard View room?


----------



## tarheel_girl

subscribing....Can't wait to go in January!!


----------



## mmuskie

whithouston said:


> We have a reservation for a LV Studio next month.  I called MS and gave them a room request of a high floor and a room ending in 06, 08, or 14.  What luck has anyone had in getting specific requests like this?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Scott



We put in that exact request for the last week in October and got room 7814.  It was a great room and was a handicap accessible room.  Great view of the lake and MK plus it had a regular door on the bathroom (so no gap) and the sink was not back to back with the kitchenette.


----------



## DisneyBrideToni

Hi everyone. I am really enjoying everyone's photos! I was just wondering ( I am a new DVC owner) who do I call to request a specific room and when would I call? I am going to be checking in on January 8th. Thanks for sharing your pictures and reviews. They really help!!


----------



## wdrl

DisneyBrideToni said:


> Hi everyone. I am really enjoying everyone's photos! I was just wondering ( I am a new DVC owner) who do I call to request a specific room and when would I call? I am going to be checking in on January 8th. Thanks for sharing your pictures and reviews. They really help!!



First of all, Welcome Home!!  You should call Member Services and give them your room request, and you can it right now, if you want.  

BTW, veteran DVCers have advised against requesting a _specific_ room.  If that room isn't available, then the resort won't know where to put you.  Its better to ask for something less specific, like "upper floor, even numbered room", or "lower floor, Contemporary view."

Good luck!!


----------



## ArtieMcD

DenLo said:


> *YoureverydayAdam* has a trip report going http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=33518891&postcount=16.  The photos show he is in room 7204, a 1 bedroom and he states it is a lake view room.  You can see the lake through the trees.



We were in the studio on 7206 in October.   They somehow call this a Lake View, which is a big stretch.  We actually can see more of the Magic Kingdom (space mountain) than Bay Lake from this room... but this really should have been a standard view room.    Then again, the fireworks were easily visible from the balcony.


----------



## work2play

ArtieMcD said:


> We were in the studio on 7206 in October.   They somehow call this a Lake View, which is a big stretch.  We actually can see more of the Magic Kingdom (space mountain) than Bay Lake from this room... but this really should have been a standard view room.    Then again, the fireworks were easily visible from the balcony.



I do not understand how 7206 could be considered lake view, I was in 7306 in August and it was standard view.  I even rechecked at the front desk just to confirm I had not gotten an upgrade.  I could see the lake, but it was obstucted by trees. I was very satisfied with that room as a standard view.


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

Last month we stayed at BLT in a MK view one bedroom.  We got #7620, which has the lockoff for a 2 bedroom.  I was a bit worried with all the chatter of requesting a room that is high up, but we were not disappointed at all.  I could see if you were any lower where it may be an issue, but I had no problems with our view.  It was quite spectacular to wake up in the middle of the night and see the castle all lit up.  While we were there we also saw them testing the ice castle lights in sections throughout the night.  This was over Columbus Day weekend.  Here is our room and the view we had:

Room Number





Kitchen Table





TV & Chair Bed





Living Room





Kitchen





View of MK From Living Room





Zoomed In View of MK From Living Room





View of GF From Living Room





Zoomed In View of Monorail From Living Room





Washer & Dryer





Small Bathroom





Small Bathroom Shower/Tub





Small Bathroom Vanity





View Upon Entering Bedroom





Dressing Area





View Towards Balcony From Bedroom





Bed





Desk & TV Area





Desk & TV Area





View From Bedroom





View From Balcony





Master Bathroom Vanity





Tub In Master Bathroom





Toilet Area In Master Bathroom





Shower In Master Bathroom


----------



## work2play

*KeepMovingForward* said:


> Last month we stayed at BLT in a MK view one bedroom.  We got #7620, which has the lockoff for a 2 bedroom.  I was a bit worried with all the chatter of requesting a room that is high up, but we were not disappointed at all.  I could see if you were any lower where it may be an issue, but I had no problems with our view.  It was quite spectacular to wake up in the middle of the night and see the castle all lit up.  While we were there we also saw them testing the ice castle lights in sections throughout the night.  This was over Columbus Day weekend.



Awesome room and pictures!  Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## DisneyBrideToni

wdrl said:


> First of all, Welcome Home!!  You should call Member Services and give them your room request, and you can it right now, if you want.
> 
> BTW, veteran DVCers have advised against requesting a _specific_ room.  If that room isn't available, then the resort won't know where to put you.  Its better to ask for something less specific, like "upper floor, even numbered room", or "lower floor, Contemporary view."
> 
> Good luck!!




Thank you so much for your help and suggestions!!! That is a very good point! I am wondering if maybe I should just see what kind of pixie dust I can get on my own instead of requesting. Really, I am just happy to be staying "home" for the first time!


----------



## ArtieMcD

work2play said:


> I do not understand how 7206 could be considered lake view, I was in 7306 in August and it was standard view.  I even rechecked at the front desk just to confirm I had not gotten an upgrade.  I could see the lake, but it was obstucted by trees. I was very satisfied with that room as a standard view.



Yeah, this is quite possibly the worst lake view room of the whole resort. 
Barely any view of the lake.


----------



## spiceycat

sorry forgot - studio - standard - 7209 - it had a tree (which was nice for me - allowed privacy) you got a nice view of the pool and the courtyard.


----------



## mmuskie

Room Number





Room From Outside





Right toward Bay Lake





Straight Ahead





Left toward MK (Space Mountain)





A bit further left (Castle)





Way to the left (GF)





You can see the monorail very good





Veiw from inside the room





BUT, looking straight down this is what you see





Looking out a bit further





Tub and shower in the studio









Bathroom counter is inside the bathroom not across from the kitchenette









A couple of other pictures


----------



## Camping Griswalds

MMuskie....great pictures!  What type of camera and lense do you have?  That view straight down stinks!


----------



## work2play

MMuskie-  Thank you for the great photos!  Love the view!  I better the fireworks view was terrific!


----------



## dizfan

I've read a report that 8412 is a handicap (ADA) room.  Also, based on a recent post, 8212 may also be a handicap accessible room.

They have a bed that is low to the ground.  
Also, the bathroom area is different.


----------



## mmuskie

Camping Griswalds said:


> MMuskie....great pictures!  What type of camera and lense do you have?  That view straight down stinks!



Camera: Canon Digital Rebel XT EOS 
Zoom lens:  Canon EF 75-300 mm (some with a Tamron-F AF tele-converter)


----------



## WeLoveAriel0505

Stayed in Room 7902.  View was absolutely amazing.  See for yourself.  We love BLT!


----------



## DenLo

dizfan said:


> I've read a report that 8412 is a handicap (ADA) room.  Also, based on a recent post, 8212 may also be a handicap accessible room.
> 
> They have a bed that is low to the ground.
> Also, the bathroom area is different.



Not only does the OP report about the low bed in 8212, a dedicated 2 BR, but that the master bathroom has two bathtubs (the jacuzzi and a tub/shower combo) and no separate shower.  

I have to admit I don't want to spend the points for a 2 BR on a room with that bathroom.

Here's the trip report on 8212:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2337991


----------



## work2play

Hi all, I updated the maps with the latest info!  Thanks for all of your help!  Keep posting your info as you stay at BLT!


----------



## spiceycat

work2play said:


> Hi all, I updated the maps with the latest info!  Thanks for all of your help!  Keep posting your info as you stay at BLT!



thank you so much!!!


----------



## DVCAmy

We just got back from staying at BLT in a 2 BR lockoff 7940/42 which is a Lake View room.  From our balcony to our right we saw the contemporary, looking down we saw the contemporary pool/boat area, straight ahead we saw Bay Lake and in the distance Epcot, Expedition Everest, Swan/Dolphin and to the left we saw Bay Lake.  Nice room, very happy with it.  Requested north side room but got south and it was a beautiful view.

Amy


----------



## SFD998

DVCAmy said:


> We just got back from staying at BLT in a 2 BR lockoff 7940/42 which is a Lake View room.  From our balcony to our right we saw the contemporary, looking down we saw the contemporary pool/boat area, straight ahead we saw Bay Lake and in the distance Epcot, Expedition Everest, Swan/Dolphin and to the left we saw Bay Lake.  Nice room, very happy with it.  *Requested north side room but got south *and it was a beautiful view.
> 
> Amy



Did you happen to make the request again when you checked in or take what they offered you. When we checked in they were going to put us on the 4th floor. I had requested as high a floor as possible. I asked again at check in and was given the 11th floor.

I'm curious as to what kind of success people are having at check in if their original request didn't come through. We are going to be there again in June and have switched from a LV to a MK view studio. Don't get me wrong we stayed in room 8108 (pics in post #344 LV with partial MK view) and it was great, but the uncertainty of having a MK view made us switch. We are arriving on a Wednesday and I'm afraid there won't be much left to pick from since there are very few MK view studios.


----------



## Happy Birthday Cat

Stayed in room 8002 on the 10th floor.  2 BR Dedicated Lake View (but you could see the MK as you can see from the photo) at the end of the hall in the north wing.  Here are some views from the balcony in the master bedroom:











HBC


----------



## poohj80

SFD998 said:


> Did you happen to make the request again when you checked in or take what they offered you. When we checked in they were going to put us on the 4th floor. I had requested as high a floor as possible. I asked again at check in and was given the 11th floor.
> 
> I'm curious as to what kind of success people are having at check in if their original request didn't come through.



When we stayed in Sept, we were offered a room on the 14th floor, but with a pool view.  We asked if there were any even numbered rooms on the north side available and were moved down a few floors but with the partial MK view we were hoping for.


----------



## DVCsince02

Just wanted to thank the OP and those who have contributed to this thread.  We plan on staying next December at BLT and this has really helped me understand the layout.


----------



## DVCAmy

SFD998 said:


> Did you happen to make the request again when you checked in or take what they offered you. When we checked in they were going to put us on the 4th floor. I had requested as high a floor as possible. I asked again at check in and was given the 11th floor.
> 
> I'm curious as to what kind of success people are having at check in if their original request didn't come through. We are going to be there again in June and have switched from a LV to a MK view studio. Don't get me wrong we stayed in room 8108 (pics in post #344 LV with partial MK view) and it was great, but the uncertainty of having a MK view made us switch. We are arriving on a Wednesday and I'm afraid there won't be much left to pick from since there are very few MK view studios.



I did not request again at check in because the room we were given was directly across the hallway from my sister's room so that was better for us and I doubted we could move both rooms.  I usually just put in my requests and oftentime get exactly what I want but I have never asked for a different room once it was given and have never been really disappointed with the room assigned.

Amy


----------



## RookieMouse

First off, I must apologize for the lack of photos.

We just got back from our first trip home to BLT and we were extremely impressed with our villa.  We spent three nights in room 7542, which is a one-bedroom LV villa. The view actually looks right over the little beach between BLT and the Contemporary's pool, as well as the marina area, but there is also a very good view of the nightly Electrical Water Pageant.

Being on the 5th floor was handy, as we were on the same floor as the walkway to the Contemporary, hence no elevators.  And having a home resort on the monorail system is priceless.

The suite itself was awesome.  DW and I certainly appreciated the separate bedroom and the very comfy king-size bed.  The waterfall shower is great... even the kids used it (we never even used the shower in the other bathroom).  As for the kids' beds, those sofa-beds and sleeper chairs that Disney uses are phenomenal, with their 9-inch thick mattresses.  DD8 had the twin-sized sleeper chair and announced that it was just as comfortable as her own bed at home.  DS10 was in heaven, going from a twin bed at home to a queen size.

All the other amenities are great... nice to be able to do laundry whenever you want.  The only issue we had in the whole place involved the washer/dryer, and it is a minor, nitpicky one:  one corner of the lid of the washer rattles when the washer or dryer is on, but placing something on it to weigh it down (like a pair of running shoes) pretty much eliminated that problem.

Speaking of noise, the one thing that DW specifically mentioned as we were checking out was that for the whole 3 days we were there, we never heard a sound from either side of us, or above or below.

The kids and I took advantage of the Community Hall downstairs one afternoon, with the foosball and video games.  And on our last night we all went up to the ToTWL to take in the MVMCP fireworks.  The only thing we didn't get to try was the pool/waterslide, as the day we had planned to laze around the pool was about 59 degrees and very breezy.  Even we hardy Canadians won't swim in those conditions.   I felt sorry for the lifeguards... not a soul in the pool, but there they were on duty, with their jackets on and hoods up.  The one I spoke to had her pantlegs rolled up and was shin-deep in the pool because she said the water was warmer than the air.

All in all, an amazing first stay in our home resort.  DW and I have said that we would like to eventually try all the DVC properties, but we are extremely pleased to have chosen BLT as our home.


John


----------



## robinbutterfly

Should I request to stay on the 5th floor? Is that a good floor to stay on?


----------



## pcdvc

We stayed in Room 8426 over Thanksgving week - it is a Grand Villa - Magic Kingdom view.  If you look directly out of windows the the Grand Floridian is the main view.  On the balcony if you look to right about 30 degrees you have a great view of the Magic Kingdom.  Also, it is great to be able to watch Wishes right from your balcony.


----------



## poohj80

pcdvc said:


> We stayed in Room 8426 over Thanksgving week - it is a Grand Villa - Magic Kingdom view.  If you look directly out of windows the the Grand Floridian is the main view.  On the balcony if you look to right about 30 degrees you have a great view of the Magic Kingdom.  Also, it is great to be able to watch Wishes right from your balcony.



Would love to see some pix of the GV if you have any to share.


----------



## SFD998

poohj80 said:


> Would love to see some pix of the GV if you have any to share.



I'll second that!


----------



## Cmdbuddy

We stayed in 8004 (one bedroom), and although it was considered a Bay Lake View, it was actually, BOTH a Bay Lake View and Magic Kingdom view.  Highly recommend this room, but please don't mess it up because we'll be requesting it every time and want to come back to a nice room!  lol


----------



## barrysprot36

Cmdbuddy said:


> We stayed in 8004 (one bedroom), and although it was considered a Bay Lake View, it was actually, BOTH a Bay Lake View and Magic Kingdom view.  Highly recommend this room, but please don't mess it up because we'll be requesting it every time and want to come back to a nice room!  lol



I promise if we are lucky enough to get that later this month to look after it for you 

Caron


----------



## plc001

All,

We have an Autistic son and his passion is the monorail. I had a LK but was on wait list for SV hoping to get a room with monorail view. Now that I have the SW, what would give us the best chances of getting a room with monorail view?

What I have gather:

Non-first floor
Even number

Is this correct? Any other requests? We will be there in Feb 2010.

Thanks.


----------



## TLSnell1981

Subscribing..


----------



## Ciciwoowoo

We stayed in 7525 & 7527 (2 bedroom lockoff- lake view)

The room was on the 5th floor, the same floor as the skybridge to the Contemporary.  So fabulous!  It was not noisy at all (we were about 3 doors down from the elevator)

We were in the middle of the BLT, overlooking the fountain and trees.  The view of the trees in the courtyard pretty much covered up any view of the pool.  We did have a nice view of the lake, though.  It was fantastic to watch the parasailers every day!  We could see the back half of the electric water parade every night.

Loved the location!


----------



## work2play

plc001 said:


> All,
> 
> We have an Autistic son and his passion is the monorail. I had a LK but was on wait list for SV hoping to get a room with monorail view. Now that I have the SW, what would give us the best chances of getting a room with monorail view?
> 
> What I have gather:
> 
> Non-first floor
> Even number
> 
> Is this correct? Any other requests? We will be there in Feb 2010.
> 
> Thanks.



Ask for an even numbered room close to the elevators.


----------



## work2play

robinbutterfly said:


> Should I request to stay on the 5th floor? Is that a good floor to stay on?



We never had any trouble waiting for elevators.  There is a lot of foot traffic on the 5th floor between the sky bridge and the elevators in BLT, but it sounds like the noise is not bad.  Even though you don't have to take the elevator to go over to the Contemporary, you will have to take the elevator (or escalator) to get to the monorail.  If you are going to DHS or AK, you will have to go to the first floor to get to the bus, so that will mean a trip on the elevator....


----------



## plc001

work2play said:


> Ask for an even numbered room close to the elevators.



Thanks!


----------



## robinbutterfly

work2play said:


> We never had any trouble waiting for elevators.  There is a lot of foot traffic on the 5th floor between the sky bridge and the elevators in BLT, but it sounds like the noise is not bad.  Even though you don't have to take the elevator to go over to the Contemporary, you will have to take the elevator (or escalator) to get to the monorail.  If you are going to DHS or AK, you will have to go to the first floor to get to the bus, so that will mean a trip on the elevator....


so what, in your opinion is the best floor to request?


----------



## danielle782001

joining in....thanks for all the great information


----------



## danielle782001

robinbutterfly said:


> so what, in your opinion is the best floor to request?



The word request wants to make me cry right now...We just back back from Kidani...I took the time to figure out which rooms would be best for us...Called MS to make our request...And it true when they say requests are considered but not automaticlly granted...We got completly opposite of any of the locations we wanted...So now I am not so sure if I will waste my time again...


We are looking to book BLT next July...Is it worth our time to figure out and make requests?

Any thoughts out there?


----------



## Nedlo2

Just finishing up our week at BLT.  WE LOVED IT!!! We stayed in Room 8044 (10th floor) which is a Lake View, last room at the end of the hallway on the South Side.  It was a dedicated 2BR with a fantastic view of the lake.  

As others have posted from different floors near this room I could see the following; Contemporary, Contemporary Pool and Courtyard, Marina, Bay Lake, Electric Water Pageant and the BLT/Contemporary Walkway from our balcony. In the distance you could also see EPCOT and the Swan.


----------



## andijean

We just got back from BLT and love it and loved our view.  We had just requested that our 2 rooms were on the same floor and they were able to put us right next to each other which was great!  We had MK view booked and that was totally what we got.  It was great watching all the action, monorail and seeing the fireworks from our room each night.  We were in a dedicated 2 bed #7716 and studio #7718.  The middle elevators were close by and we did not feel that we were too low.  We looked straight at the fireworks and felt the view was perfect.  If we leaned out and looked left we could see a bit of Bay Lake.  I will post some pictures when I get them uploaded.


----------



## kevmag

Nedlo2 said:


> Just finishing up our week at BLT.  WE LOVED IT!!! We stayed in Room 8044 (10th floor) which is a Lake View, last room at the end of the hallway on the South Side.  It was a dedicated 2BR with a fantastic view of the lake.
> 
> As others have posted from different floors near this room I could see the following; Contemporary, Contemporary Pool and Courtyard, Marina, Bay Lake, Electric Water Pageant and the BLT/Contemporary Walkway from our balcony. In the distance you could also see EPCOT and the Swan.



Wasn't the view incredible from there? We had 1 floor below and 1 to the right (a 1BR) about 6 weeks ago, and absolutely loved it!


----------



## Mickeydad

How many Stand View 1bd are there???

The list doesn't have too many.

Thanks,

Mickeydad


----------



## Nedlo2

kevmag said:


> Wasn't the view incredible from there? We had 1 floor below and 1 to the right (a 1BR) about 6 weeks ago, and absolutely loved it!



Yes, it was a fantastic view!


----------



## work2play

robinbutterfly said:


> so what, in your opinion is the best floor to request?



I would not request a specific floor since the views are very similar floor to floor.  Some like a higher floor so you can see farther, but there is lots to see close by.  Better to request odd or even which are different views, or north or south...  My pick is even numbered so you don't have a chance of getting a room that looks across to another room with the view to the side...


----------



## work2play

Mickeydad said:


> How many Stand View 1bd are there???
> 
> The list doesn't have too many.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mickeydad



I am guessing 15-20 based on the maps and posts so far...


----------



## DJNOWICK

Got back last night from BLT. Requested north tower, outer ring, as high as possible. We got 7602, a dedicated 2BR at the very end of the hallway. We **loved** it. 

We watched the fireworks from the master bedroom balcony every night (views below). The only complaint that I had was that there is only ONE internet connection in the villa -- it is in the master bedroom. I don't understand why they didn't put them in the living room, or at least in the other bedroom!  For folks who want more than 1 hookup, that could be a benefit of a lock-off.

Views:

To the right (view straight on is pretty much the same, with more trees)






To the left






Farther left...






Close-up left







Enjoy!  Jackie


----------



## DVCGeek

We got back last night from 6 nights @ BLT - our first stay "at home"  .  We had *room 7340, a lockoff studio lake view on the 3rd floor.  It is NOT a handicap accessible room.*  ME got us there on Sunday the 30th about 2:30 PM and room was ready; I did online check-in estimating 2 PM.  No line when we got to the desk.  I didn't make any room requests and we were happy with the room, although I think more (or at least brighter) lights might have been nice when the blinds were closed...

From the hallway:  






From balcony looking hard left:






Center:






Hard right:


----------



## dizfan

Checked into BLT earlier today.  

We requested a high floor.  Received 7842 and love the room.

We were able to watch a couple boats come in that must have had something to do with pirates, because we could hear them from the room.

We were able to see the end of the Epcot fireworks after getting back to our room from TOWL.  Fun listening to the oohs and ahhs from the Contemporary balcony.  We also watched the Electric Water Pageant from the room.  Will post pictures at some point.


----------



## disneygal922

DVCGeek ~ was that a bay lake view or a standard view?


----------



## DVCGeek

disneygal922 said:


> DVCGeek ~ was that a bay lake view or a standard view?



Lake View.  The 6 nights cost us 98 points if anyone is interested...  Actually, I was about to edit above and noticed I think I had that in my original post in the second sentence in bold to begin with.  Maybe it wasn't displaying correctly?


----------



## work2play

DVCGeek said:


> Lake View.  The 6 nights cost us 98 points if anyone is interested...  Actually, I was about to edit above and noticed I think I had that in my original post in the second sentence in bold to begin with.  Maybe it wasn't displaying correctly?



Thanks for the post and pics!  Nice view, definitely lake view.


----------



## work2play

dizfan said:


> Checked into BLT earlier today.
> 
> We requested a high floor.  Received 7842 and love the room.
> 
> We were able to watch a couple boats come in that must have had something to do with pirates, because we could hear them from the room.
> 
> We were able to see the end of the Epcot fireworks after getting back to our room from TOWL.  Fun listening to the oohs and ahhs from the Contemporary balcony.  We also watched the Electric Water Pageant from the room.  Will post pictures at some point.



Sounds great!  Can't wait to see your photos!


----------



## Sandisw

Room #7337 is a SV studio.  We just returned and when I get a chance, I will post the picture of the view (partial LV).

We had requested to be on the outside edge of the building but did online check in so not sure if that removed the request.

When we arrived around 11:45 am, they said my room was ready so I didn't even bother to ask about the request since it wasn't that big of a deal for us.


----------



## robinbutterfly

Is it really beneficial to do the online check in? I was thinking of checking in right when we got there.


----------



## Tpr430

Thank you work2 play for your hard work on this thread!! I've scanned through just about every reply on here.  I dont see alot of mention of studios and some of this is a bit confusing.  We will be staying in a studio in a few weeks for two nights.  We wont have the time to switch rooms and want to make the most of the limited time.  We want a great view of MK for the fireworks, any other views with it would be a bonus.  From what I gather, we want a high floor.  Not sure of the odd/even rms, which tower, north south, etc.  Any help or suggestions from anybody would be greatly appreciated!!  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## work2play

Tpr430 said:


> Thank you work2 play for your hard work on this thread!! I've scanned through just about every reply on here.  I dont see alot of mention of studios and some of this is a bit confusing.  We will be staying in a studio in a few weeks for two nights.  We wont have the time to switch rooms and want to make the most of the limited time.  We want a great view of MK for the fireworks, any other views with it would be a bonus.  From what I gather, we want a high floor.  Not sure of the odd/even rms, which tower, north south, etc.  Any help or suggestions from anybody would be greatly appreciated!!  Thanks in advance!!



What view category is your reservation?  (standard view, lake view or Magic Kingdom view)


----------



## DVCGeek

Tpr430 said:


> We want a great view of MK for the fireworks



As long as you are staying on points don't forget about the Top of the World Lounge- it is quite possibly the ULTIMATE view for Fireworks, especially if your room's balcony doesn't have a particularly impressive one or one at all.


----------



## danielle782001

I am calling in the AM to see if we can switch to the BLT at the 7 month mark...Wish me luck!


----------



## Tpr430

work2play said:


> What view category is your reservation?  (standard view, lake view or Magic Kingdom view)



I believe its a MK view.  Is Toof the World Lounge appropriate for kids?


----------



## DenLo

Tpr430 said:


> ...  Is Toof the World Lounge appropriate for kids?



They have children's drinks and food for kids (or at least PB&J or grilled cheese) and in the bathroom a sink that is child sized.  I have seen many posts saying that they took their children to TOTW.


----------



## DVCGeek

Tpr430 said:


> I believe its a MK view.  Is Toof the World Lounge appropriate for kids?



I don't see any reason why not, especially the outdoor observation deck.  However, I don't have children (human anyway; we do have a spoiled cat & dog! ) so I'm not the best judge.  That said, others have thought it was fine and they even have reduced height sinks in the adjacent restrooms.  I guess it all depends on what you think would make it inappropriate...  Of course, when kids are mentioned that tends to turn into controversial near-arguments fast!


----------



## robinbutterfly

Tpr430 said:


> I believe its a MK view.  Is Toof the World Lounge appropriate for kids?



I was wondering the same thing. Also does anyone know if DVC renters can go up there?


----------



## DenLo

robinbutterfly said:


> .... Also does anyone know if DVC renters can go up there?



No, you must be a DVC member or their guest staying on points.  The member renting your points should notify member services that they are renting you the points, therefore you will not be eligible for any of the DVC member perks.


----------



## poohj80

DenLo said:


> No, you must be a DVC member or their guest staying on points.  The member renting your points should notify member services that they are renting you the points, therefore you will not be eligible for any of the DVC member perks.



I don't know that DVC members who rent points actually tell member services this is what they are doing.  I suspect they just make a reservation for a friend and let it go at that.


----------



## spiceycat

robinbutterfly said:


> I was wondering the same thing. Also does anyone know if DVC renters can go up there?



you can if you ID (key) says DVC member - that is all the girls at the desk look for.


----------



## spiceycat

DVCGeek said:


> As long as you are staying on points don't forget about the Top of the World Lounge- it is quite possibly the ULTIMATE view for Fireworks, especially if your room's balcony doesn't have a particularly impressive one or one at all.



I agree completely - it is wonderfully!!!

you get to meet lots of new friends! 

you get the music pipped in and it is definitely wonderfully.

You don't even have to go to the Lounge to get to the balcony - however it is up high - and the Lounge is heated - the balcony is not.

the balcony does have a roof so even in the rain it is a great view.

the only problem with children is the cement wall. there is a 4' cement wall (which is why I feel safe - have a problem with heights). if you child is under this height - then you will need to hold them to see the scene.

there are security guards - since adults lean against it all the time - an adult basically put his child up on the thing - and was told immediately to remove the child.

they definitely don't want any accidents there.

now a little one can still see the higher fireworks - but the entire scene is so pretty - they also deserve to see it.


----------



## DVCGeek

They had 'rope' type barriers to keep people at least a foto or so away from the walls when we were there last week.  As for access, I was told by the CM at the BLT lobby desk that you have to be staying at BLT on points [or using a DVC made member discounted cash (i.e. member in room and NOT booked through CRO)].  I specifically asked if my parents, who I explained were staying in a separate studio this coming February that I booked for them using my points would be allowed up and was told YES.

Based on that, if a member makes a reservation for someone else I think they should be allowed up weather they are renting or a "free" guest, etc. unless the member somehow specifically had it noted that they weren't a guest.

FWIW, here is a picture of the lobby sign on the TotW desk when I was there:


----------



## DVCGeek

Oh, and here is a picture of the aforementioned barriers by the balcony wall:


----------



## TaraPA

Here are the views from 8441 - dedicated 2BR lake view (sorry if this room was already posted!)


----------



## work2play

Tpr430 said:


> I believe its a MK view.  Is Toof the World Lounge appropriate for kids?



All of the MK view rooms are about the same, the only difference is how high up you are. We were there in August and there were kids at the Top of the World Lounge, it is kind of a bar, but the observation deck, which is outside has amazing views!  Have fun!


----------



## Tpr430

work2play said:


> All of the MK view rooms are about the same, the only difference is how high up you are. We were there in August and there were kids at the Top of the World Lounge, it is kind of a bar, but the observation deck, which is outside has amazing views!  Have fun!



Thanks again!!  You've been alot of help.


----------



## aksunshine

Hi everyone! DH and I are planning to buy into DVC at BLT. We "toured" in Sept. We are very excited about it! We would like to have already purchased, but due to the accident (2007, someone ran a red light, killing our son), we have to deal with a lot of med bills not covered by the kid who hit us (not enough insurance). Unfortunately, we have to mind our Ps and Qs. We are hoping by Feb. we'll be able to buy in, if not, however, we will be renting, likely, for our next trip. We are planning a vow renewal next November. From what I am gathering, we won't be able to use TotWL if we rent. Is that true? If so, we'll want a better view. TIA and sorry I'm long winded!


----------



## danielle782001

In a LV dedicated 2-bedroom...wanting to see the MK...North or south?


----------



## danielle782001

danielle782001 said:


> In a LV dedicated 2-bedroom...wanting to see the MK...North or south?



I am thinking NORTH


----------



## Camping Griswalds

TaraPA said:


> Here are the views from 8441 - dedicated 2BR lake view (sorry if this room was already posted!)




Fabulous view!  Makes me wish we were Lake View instead of Standard View dedicated 2 bedroom.


----------



## Disneycouple99

danielle782001 said:


> I am thinking NORTH



Correct.


----------



## DVCGeek

aksunshine said:


> From what I am gathering, we won't be able to use TotWL if we rent. Is that true?



Based on current policy [which could change at any time especially since TotWL is NOT an amenity in the DVC POS] I think you probably COULD visit TotWL with anyone staying in your room @ BLT; since when you say "rent" I assume you mean a private rental from a member, so as far as Disney is concerned I think you would be that members guest.  Based on what I was told and reported a few posts ago (http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34603217&postcount=478) I think you would be allowed up.  However, if you booked through Disney's Central Reservations, I do NOT think you would be able to go.

Also, people who aren't staying in BLT might not be allowed up.  But, one way around that could be to add them to your reservation (up to the occupancy limit; 4 studio, 5 for a 1 BR, etc.) so they are registered guests and would get key cards, then just not actually sleep in said room...

Good luck and hope you have a great trip!


----------



## spiceycat

DVCGeek said:


> Also, people who aren't staying in BLT might not be allowed up.  But, one way around that could be to add them to your reservation (up to the occupancy limit; 4 studio, 5 for a 1 BR, etc.) so they are registered guests and would get key cards, then just not actually sleep in said room...
> 
> Good luck and hope you have a great trip!



right now the girls at the desk only want to see one ID - no matter how many guests are with you. this might change - but so far it has not.

so one guy with at least 10 other people and she only needed to see his ID.


----------



## andijean

Here is a couple of photos of our MK view.  We LOVED watching the fireworks every night!


----------



## Sandisw

Room #7337, SV studio - View from Balcony


----------



## work2play

Sandisw said:


> Room #7337, SV studio - View from Balcony
> http://s694.photobucket.com/albums/vv310/Disneyfab5/?action=view&current=IMG_1700.jpg



Thanks Sandi, was this your second stay at BLT?  Which room did you like better?


----------



## Camping Griswalds

I just had added to my reservation a request.....even numbered room, high as possible, north tower.  We have booked a dedicated 2 bedroom.  Standard view.  I'd love a chance to lean out dangerously over the building to see fireworks at the MK.  Is this a decent reasonable request, or should I alter it a bit?


----------



## poohj80

Camping Griswalds said:


> I just had added to my reservation a request.....even numbered room, high as possible, north tower.  We have booked a dedicated 2 bedroom.  Standard view.  I'd love a chance to lean out dangerously over the building to see fireworks at the MK.  Is this a decent reasonable request, or should I alter it a bit?



Standard view won't get you very high unfortunately.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Okay, I have seen where several of you have stated that you have printed out the maps here and taken them with you at check in.  This may be silly question, but how did you print them ?


----------



## Camping Griswalds

poohj80 said:


> Standard view won't get you very high unfortunately.



Yep, I'm aware of that, so that is why I asked on here about my request.  Perhaps I should just narrow it down to even numbered room, North side?


----------



## DenLo

aksunshine said:


> Hi everyone! DH and I are planning to buy into DVC at BLT. We "toured" in Sept. We are very excited about it! We would like to have already purchased, but due to the accident (2007, someone ran a red light, killing our son), we have to deal with a lot of med bills not covered by the kid who hit us (not enough insurance). Unfortunately, we have to mind our Ps and Qs. We are hoping by Feb. we'll be able to buy in, if not, however, we will be renting, likely, for our next trip. We are planning a vow renewal next November. From what I am gathering, we won't be able to use TotWL if we rent. Is that true? If so, we'll want a better view. TIA and sorry I'm long winded!



Sorry for your loss of your your DS.  It is my understanding that there is a recent clarification in the rules that renters are not eligible for DVC member perks and are not eligible to use TOTW.  It would depend on whether the member you rent from reports to MS that you are a renter.  As a DVC member's guest you would be eligible to go up to TOTW.  Therefore, if your keycard shows DVC member you should be able to go up to TOTW.  

Best Wishes for you in the new year.


----------



## poohj80

Camping Griswalds said:


> Okay, I have seen where several of you have stated that you have printed out the maps here and taken them with you at check in.  This may be silly question, but how did you print them ?



I just did a print screen from the forum.



Camping Griswalds said:


> Yep, I'm aware of that, so that is why I asked on here about my request.  Perhaps I should just narrow it down to even numbered room, North side?



I'd recommend leaving it as is and hope for the best as long as you won't have HIGH expectations.


----------



## work2play

Camping Griswalds said:


> Okay, I have seen where several of you have stated that you have printed out the maps here and taken them with you at check in.  This may be silly question, but how did you print them ?



The maps they are referring to are in Post #1 of this thread.


----------



## lark

aksunshine said:


> Hi everyone! DH and I are planning to buy into DVC at BLT. We "toured" in Sept. We are very excited about it! We would like to have already purchased, but due to the accident (2007, someone ran a red light, killing our son), we have to deal with a lot of med bills not covered by the kid who hit us (not enough insurance). Unfortunately, we have to mind our Ps and Qs. We are hoping by Feb. we'll be able to buy in, if not, however, we will be renting, likely, for our next trip. We are planning a vow renewal next November. From what I am gathering, we won't be able to use TotWL if we rent. Is that true? If so, we'll want a better view. TIA and sorry I'm long winded!



How terrible.  I'm so very sorry for your loss.

I think the prior poster is right -- so long as the member making your reservation doesn't reveal that it's a rental, you shouldn't have any problem.  You'll just be treated as a guest of the member, and your keys should adequately identify you for admittance.  No way to be sure, of course, until you get there -- but that's true generally since they can change the rules at any time.  

Best of luck.


----------



## Sandisw

work2play said:


> Thanks Sandi, was this your second stay at BLT?  Which room did you like better?



It was my 2nd trip.  I loved my view at the LV room better as we could see the fireworks.  However, I like the point cost of SV and will most likely do those views.  I had requested to be in an even #'d room but didn't ask about it at check in since our room was ready and that was more important.  My hope is that some of the times I stay SV, I will get the front side of the resort and a partial MK view.  This was a short, 2 night trip, so view was really not that big of a deal. And, one night, on our way back to the room, we watched the fireworks at Epcot from the sky bridge.  It was great!

But, I did notice that the bathroom in my LV room (even #'d room) was bigger than the bathroom in my SV room (odd #'d room) so I believe that some of those outer rooms have a bit more space.  It really was useless space, but nonetheless, more space.

I still think (and will be sending a comment to member satisfaction) that it would be great to have some sheer curtains in those rooms, especially the inner ones.  I could see across into other's rooms and had to keep my drapes closed the whole time.


----------



## DVCGeek

BTW, anyone else think the lighting was a little dim in the room at night or with the blinds closed?  DW & I did; not a huge deal, but a bit dark on the corner of the couch next to the balcony in our studio...


----------



## Sandisw

DVCGeek said:


> BTW, anyone else think the lighting was a little dim in the room at night or with the blinds closed?  DW & I did; not a huge deal, but a bit dark on the corner of the couch next to the balcony in our studio...



Yes, I thouhgt it was as well.  If you put both lights on above the bed it gave you a bit more light in the room, but then the bed was really lit up.  So, if someone wanted to sleep and someone else to read on the couch, it was a bit tough.


----------



## danielle782001

Is there a beverage station IN the BLT?  If so, do they have coffee?? Or do we need to go over the the CR???


----------



## poohj80

danielle782001 said:


> Is there a beverage station IN the BLT?  If so, do they have coffee?? Or do we need to go over the the CR???



The only one I saw is out by the pool.


----------



## work2play

danielle782001 said:


> Is there a beverage station IN the BLT?  If so, do they have coffee?? Or do we need to go over the the CR???



There is a soft drink dispenser by the BLT pool, but I believe it does not open till 10 am.  You have to walk to the CR for coffee.


----------



## danielle782001

poohj80 said:


> The only one I saw is out by the pool.





work2play said:


> There is a soft drink dispenser by the BLT pool, but I believe it does not open till 10 am.  You have to walk to the CR for coffee.



Thanks...that is what I thought...just checking....DH loves his coffee so I will pack some to make in the room.


----------



## DVCGeek

work2play said:


> There is a soft drink dispenser by the BLT pool, but I believe it does not open till 10 am.  You have to walk to the CR for coffee.



And said dispenser does NOT have Iced Tea in it; DW's drink of choice so I became good friends with the Skybridge...


----------



## auntsue

We just returned from three nights in room 8220, 12th floor, 1 BR, MK view, located directly across from the trash and recycling room.  There was no noise from there whatsoever.  We looked directly at MK, the castle, and Space Mountain.  Seeing the castle lights on at 5:30 a.m. was super.  Directly across the lagoon a little to the left was the Grand Floridian, but it was difficult seeing the Polynesian.  You could watch the monorails going in and out of the Contemporary all day long.  Viewing the fireworks from the balcony was spectacular.  Just sitting out on the balcony was spectacular, really comfortable chairs.

The room was immaculate and in pristine condition.  Everything was new and shiny except for the t. p. holder in the master bathroom which appeared to be bent.  I reported it at check-out.  The living room area appeared much more massive than that at the BWV, but maybe it was just me.  If you were sitting on the couch, you'd be a good distance away from the TV.  The kitchen banquette was large enough to fit six to eight.  The island was brightly lit with two chairs, so we ate two breakfasts there.  There was ample storage for groceries.  We didn't think we'd use the two bathrooms, but we did, it halved the time to get ready in the a.m.  Parking was excellent, we even saw someone checking windshields for permits.  On rainy days, the marble floor as you come in from the bridge is very slippery.  Be careful.    A nice young fellow waited there to warn us, so I went very slowly and still almost slipped.  We are thinking that may be changed out if someone gets hurt.  I noticed the one going into the CR is not smooth and shiny.  

The BLT surpassed all of our expectations, and we absolutley loved this room!


----------



## Uncleromulus

Speaking of parking--I noticed that all the parking spaces seem to be numbered. Do you get a designated numbered spot for your car?


----------



## CarolMN

Uncleromulus said:


> Speaking of parking--I noticed that all the parking spaces seem to be numbered. Do you get a designated numbered spot for your car?


No.  You may park in any space in the lot.  But the numbers can be helpful to those of us who tend to forget where we parked, LOL.


----------



## searlproudbottom

There is no coffee at the pool bar. )-:

But the walk over to the CR / Contempo beverage center doesn't seem like a very long walk.


----------



## J and R's mom

Our wait-list for a studio in March at BLT came through this past week.  Although we're VERY excited to be trying out this new resort and being within walking distance to MK and the monorail, I'm equally nervous about the small accomodations.  I've been following this thread since the beginning and have read the feedback from those staying in studios here.  We'll just have to see how it's going to work out for our family of 4 (DH, DD6, DD5 and me).  

I did have a question though.  Do the studios here come with balconies/porches?  This seems like a silly question to me but I noticed on the DVC website that the studio category was the only one where the patio/balcony was ommited from the amenities section.  Surely that was just an oversight?


----------



## Sandisw

J and R's mom said:


> Our wait-list for a studio in March at BLT came through this past week.  Although we're VERY excited to be trying out this new resort and being within walking distance to MK and the monorail, I'm equally nervous about the small accomodations.  I've been following this thread since the beginning and have read the feedback from those staying in studios here.  We'll just have to see how it's going to work out for our family of 4 (DH, DD6, DD5 and me).
> 
> I did have a question though.  Do the studios here come with balconies/porches?  This seems like a silly question to me but I noticed on the DVC website that the studio category was the only one where the patio/balcony was ommited from the amenities section.  Surely that was just an oversight?



Yes, the studios have the patio/balcony.  We have stayed in a LV and SV studio (12th floor and 3rd floor) and both had a balcony.


----------



## Cmbar

J and R's mom said:


> Our wait-list for a studio in March at BLT came through this past week.  Although we're VERY excited to be trying out this new resort and being within walking distance to MK and the monorail, I'm equally nervous about the small accomodations.  I've been following this thread since the beginning and have read the feedback from those staying in studios here.  We'll just have to see how it's going to work out for our family of 4 (DH, DD6, DD5 and me).
> 
> I did have a question though.  Do the studios here come with balconies/porches?  This seems like a silly question to me but I noticed on the DVC website that the studio category was the only one where the patio/balcony was ommited from the amenities section.  Surely that was just an oversight?




We went over Thanksgiving and felt like the studios were definetly small and it was a bit frustrating the way it was set up.  That said we were a family of 4 with DS12 and DD10 so they were a little bigger than your kids  My DS is at that gawky, his feet are too big for is body, tripping over everything stage too!  

But we would put up with the small room for the location absolutely again.  Everyone is different, but I say you have to try it once, so please don't let it worry you.  You will make do. We unpacked and I felt there were plenty of drawers and cubbies to put things in, although the closet was small. It does force you to be organized.  And popping the sofabed back up in the morning was easy so then the room didn't feel too small.  Hate the bathroom sink/kitchenette combo, that architeture firm better have been fired!

Bring those 3m hooks though because there is no place to hang up towels and let them dry out.  Which is important since we didn't get fresh towels everyday.

Have a blast, it is an amazing resort!


----------



## Cmbar

Here is a view of room 7740, which was a Lake View.






Here is the view from room 7737 in the South Tower.  This was a lake view room also.


----------



## WDWLVR

We stayed in 7618 which was a Magic Kingdom view studio.  Loved the view!  My only complaint with the studio was that the closet was so small we could not put out suitcase in it to hold our dirty clothes but that was no big deal as I put it on the valet stand and put that by the lock-off door.  Other than that the studio was great.  Nice size safe in the closet and plenty of storage space all around.


----------



## J and R's mom

Thanks for the feedback Sandisw and Cmbar and WDWLVR.


----------



## Mean Queen

We have booked a Lake view Grand Villa for next August.  I'm trying to figure out how to put in a not too specific request so that we can get one of the lake views that have a partial view of the fireworks/castle/etc..  What do you think would be the best way to ask?  The Northside of the tower?  Near an elevator? (since 10 & 12 are near an elevator but seem to have partial views on other floors.)


----------



## work2play

Mean Queen said:


> We have booked a Lake view Grand Villa for next August.  I'm trying to figure out how to put in a not too specific request so that we can get one of the lake views that have a partial view of the fireworks/castle/etc..  What do you think would be the best way to ask?  The Northside of the tower?  Near an elevator? (since 10 & 12 are near an elevator but seem to have partial views on other floors.)



I would ask for a north facing room, I think they all will have a partial view with the best being 10 and 12.


----------



## Inkmahm

We don't own at BLT and we just stayed there this weekend for one night after our cruise.  Got 7820, a one bedroom MK view on the 8th floor.  It is beautiful and seems really large to me!  (Other than the closet which is tiny.  Why no walk in closet in the master bedroom?)

We really didn't think we'd like BLT based on the model pictures.  Both of us were surprised to find that we DO really like it.  A lot!  We don't need to buy any more points but I do think we'll stay at BLT again in the future.  I also think the MK view is wonderful but I'd be happy with a lake view or standard view, too, I think.


----------



## disney0505

Just got back from BLT last week.  Initially we were assigned room 8230 - we got the high floor request we put in.  I was very disappointed in the view because in order to see the castle you needed to go out on the balcony and look to the right.  You could see the Grand Floridian, Contemporary and monorail dead on, but not the castle.  For me, a true MK view is to be able to see the castle from the living room windows.  Fortunately, we were able to change the room and got 7816 which was an incredible Castle view.  I could also see the monorails/GF and looking to the left could even see the water pageant at night.  Unbeatable fireworks view which we saw 3 nights from the living room.  If you are getting a dedicated 2 bedroom MK view anything ending in 16 will not disappoint.  I am curious about the view from the 22, 24 rooms which I believe are also dedicated 2 bedrooms.  Anyone have any photos from this view?


----------



## PatMcDuck

lark said:


> How terrible.  I'm so very sorry for your loss.
> 
> I think the prior poster is right -- so long as the member making your reservation doesn't reveal that it's a rental, you shouldn't have any problem.  You'll just be treated as a guest of the member, and your keys should adequately identify you for admittance.  No way to be sure, of course, until you get there -- but that's true generally since they can change the rules at any time.



This makes me a little nuts.  NON members renting BLT rooms can use the lounge.  ME, a DVC member, cannot use the lounge when staying at BLT paying cash.  (I could not get our first 2 nights on points).  

I hope they slowly try to modify the lounge rules, always avoiding letting it get too crowded of course.  Maybe letting cash guests already staying at BLT would be logical, at least DVC members.  Letting all DVC members from all the DVC resorts access might be too big a group.  Plus many would drive over, creating another problem.  BLT cash guests would not cause that problem.


----------



## lark

PatMcDuck said:


> This makes me a little nuts.  NON members renting BLT rooms can use the lounge.  ME, a DVC member, cannot use the lounge when staying at BLT paying cash.  (I could not get our first 2 nights on points).



Is that really true?  That seems lame.  If you're staying on cash at the end of your stay, and the reservations are linked, reportedly you can use the lounge for the cash nights.  It would seem kind of arbitrary if the same is not true of cash and points combo stays just because the points are used at the end instead of the beginning.


----------



## Sandisw

lark said:


> Is that really true?  That seems lame.  If you're staying on cash at the end of your stay, and the reservations are linked, reportedly you can use the lounge for the cash nights.  It would seem kind of arbitrary if the same is not true of cash and points combo stays just because the points are used at the end instead of the beginning.



Yes, if the cash rooms are booked through MS, then it has been reported that you can use the lounge.

However, if DVC members book rooms through Disney via cash (ie: AP discount, etc.), then they will not be able to use the lounge since their KTTW cards won't say DVC on them.

When I was there, that is what they checked--the KTTW card to make sure it said DVC.  In August, we all had to show our own cards, not just me (the member)


----------



## dozerdog

2 BDR (lockoff) MK view. Looks almost directly down the front walkway into BLT. View of PR, GF and of course MK.  Above the monorail line.


----------



## DVCGeek

dozerdog said:


> View of PR, GF and of course MK.



Sorry- what is "PR"?


----------



## Mike2023

DVCGeek said:


> Sorry- what is "PR"?



I bet its Poly


----------



## disney0505

dozerdog said:


> 2 BDR (lockoff) MK view. Looks almost directly down the front walkway into BLT. View of PR, GF and of course MK.  Above the monorail line.



Work2play - it looks like you had the 22 category as dedicated 2 bedroom, but I think it should be a lockoff according to Dozerdog.  Now I am curious as to which other rooms are dedicated 2 bedrooms under the MK views.

Dozerdog - how was your view of the MK from the living roon?


----------



## DVCGeek

Mike2023 said:


> I bet its Poly



That would make sense; thanks!


----------



## work2play

disney0505 said:


> Work2play - it looks like you had the 22 category as dedicated 2 bedroom, but I think it should be a lockoff according to Dozerdog.  Now I am curious as to which other rooms are dedicated 2 bedrooms under the MK views.



Interesting, this is the first report on a XX22 room that would mean the room numbering is not correct since there would be a 1 BR and a studio, I will update the maps over the weekend and see if the orignal building drawings that I used to make them show the differences from floor to floor...

Dozerdog-  which room was the 1 BR and what was the room number for the studio?


----------



## lark

work2play said:


> Interesting, this is the first report on a XX22 room that would mean the room numbering is not correct since there would be a 1 BR and a studio, I will update the maps over the weekend and see if the orignal building drawings that I used to make them show the differences from floor to floor...



Doesn't make sense to me, because you have reports for 8120, 8124 and 8126, and these are exactly as anticipated.  There's simply no space for two even room numbers before 8124, unless something funky is going on in the north tower of that room and they are skipping numbers.


----------



## WeLoveAriel0505

lark said:


> Doesn't make sense to me, because you have reports for 8120, 8124 and 8126, and these are exactly as anticipated.  There's simply no space for two even room numbers before 8124, unless something funky is going on in the north tower of that room and they are skipping numbers.



Perhaps they meant "8102" which is a dedicated 2br???


----------



## DVCGeek

I'm looking for a high-resolution (so probably would need to be e-mailed) close up picture of the Minnie Mouse that is over one of the queen beds in dedicated 2-bedroom units at BLT.  Does anyone have one?

Thanks in advance!

_(We have the 8x10 freebee of Mickey hanging in our living room and since they don't sell an open edition of the Minnie I want to print an 8x10 picture of her to hang next to it...)_


----------



## work2play

lark said:


> Doesn't make sense to me, because you have reports for 8120, 8124 and 8126, and these are exactly as anticipated.  There's simply no space for two even room numbers before 8124, unless something funky is going on in the north tower of that room and they are skipping numbers.




I agree.  I think he was in 8120, which is a lock off, or 8122 which I still think is a dedicated 2 BR....


----------



## Inkmahm

work2play said:


> I agree.  I think he was in 8120, which is a lock off, or 8122 which I still think is a dedicated 2 BR....



Based on my stay last weekend in 7820, I'd say you were right.  We had the 1 bedroom portion of the lock off.  The next room, 7822, appeared to be a dedicated 2 bedroom.

I think the rooms started wth a 7 and the next number was the floor number (we were on the 8th floor.)


----------



## Mean Queen

DVCGeek said:


> I'm looking for a high-resolution (so probably would need to be e-mailed) close up picture of the Minnie Mouse that is over one of the queen beds in dedicated 2-bedroom units at BLT.  Does anyone have one?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> _(We have the 8x10 freebee of Mickey hanging in our living room and since they don't sell an open edition of the Minnie I want to print an 8x10 picture of her to hang next to it...)_








Here's a picture of a replica of the Minnie painting a friend did for me.


----------



## DVCGeek

Mean Queen - cool replica! 

If I could find someone with a straight-on angle close up sorta' like that of the original who could send me a full resolution (5+ megapixel, not the compressed web shots usually found posted on the boards) it would be really awesome...


----------



## TyGuy

We stayed in Romm 8118 from Dec 5th through 12th. It's a studioon the 11th floor with a MK view. When we checked in the girl behind the counter said we were origionaly booked in a studio on the 12th floor but she switched us to the 11th because the location of the room had a better view of MK. 

As far as paying extra points for MK view... It was nice but I don't think we would do it again. We watched the fireworks from our balcony a couple times but the view also comes with a large view of the parking lot and roadways. When we stayed on Yacht Club alot, the parking lot view was the lowest catagory and waterview was the highest. We pretty much decided to only get LV at BLT from now on.


----------



## snowiit

We were just there a bit over a week ago and stayed in two different floors and 2 bedrooms.

The first was 8105 which was a dedicated 2 bedroom, Bay Lake View. We were basically on the left side of the horseshoe (MK side) but facing the inner part of the building. 11th floor and had a direct view of other side and a really nice view of the lake.

The second location was Fireworks View, 7916, dedicated 2 bedroom. Our view was awesome! Looking directly out the view was the castle and Space Mountain. I don't think that the view could have been better! It was awesome to stand on the balcony and watch the MVMCP fireworks at 9:30pm. I called the front desk and got the channel to put the tv on for the fireworks soundtrack. Got some great pictures too!

The lounge was very nice and comfy. My daughter and I went up and had an "adult beverage" LOL. It was pretty full. I would definately stay there again.


----------



## Inkmahm

TyGuy said:


> ...
> As far as paying extra points for MK view... It was nice but I don't think we would do it again. We watched the fireworks from our balcony a couple times but the view also comes with a large view of the parking lot and roadways. When we stayed on Yacht Club alot, the parking lot view was the lowest catagory and waterview was the highest. We pretty much decided to only get LV at BLT from now on.


That's what we decided, too.  We liked the MK view because I liked being able to see the castle from my bed.  The MK was open until 1 am the night we stayed at BLT so I spent a lot of time watching the castle change colors.

We're going back in April after a cruise for 3 days. This time we're getting just a studio and making it Lake View instead of a 1 bedroom MK view.  The lounge is really nice so I figure we can go up there to see the fireworks again if we want to watch them from BLT instead of in the park.

Really, the lake view rooms look like they'd be really nice, too.  I don't need to spend the extra points for the MK view.


----------



## WLodgeLizard

Just back from a stay in 8412.  It is classified as a lakeview, but it has excellent MK views.  It is a dedicated 2 BR handicap accessible room.  I've stayed in other accessible rooms and this is probably the most accessible one I've stayed in.  The kitchen was adapted very well with lowered counters.  The shower in the master is a roll in shower.  It is a little tight, but it is well contained so you don't flood the entire bathroom.  

The shower in the second bedroom has stability bars. 

Couple of complaints:
-dented refrigerator
-didn't mind the separate sink in the bathroom, but could have used another waste basket
-needs more towel racks
-had to pay $20 for the water that I had shipped, just for them to receive it, would have had to pay extra for them to deliver it to the room


----------



## steffali

WLodgeLizard said:


> Just back from a stay in 8412.  It is classified as a lakeview, but it has excellent MK views.  It is a dedicated 2 BR handicap accessible room.  I've stayed in other accessible rooms and this is probably the most accessible one I've stayed in.  The kitchen was adapted very well with lowered counters.  The shower in the master is a roll in shower.  It is a little tight, but it is well contained so you don't flood the entire bathroom.
> 
> The shower in the second bedroom has stability bars.
> 
> Couple of complaints:
> -dented refrigerator
> -didn't mind the separate sink in the bathroom, but could have used another waste basket
> -needs more towel racks
> -had to pay $20 for the water that I had shipped, just for them to receive it, would have had to pay extra for them to deliver it to the room




Please post any pictures! I am staying in a 2 BR handicap accessible in October and I am curious to see what the room will look like!!!!!
How close was the room to the elevator???? Thanks for any other info!!!


----------



## Frances999

How is everyone making their room requests? I've called DVC and had it added to my reservation -- is there anything else I need to do? Some people have advised sending a fax or calling ahead 4-5 days before: which number do I call?

Thanks!


----------



## theweener

Hi. I'm new. 



Frances999 said:


> How is everyone making their room requests? I've called DVC and had it added to my reservation -- is there anything else I need to do? Some people have advised sending a fax or calling ahead 4-5 days before: which number do I call?



I read this too and was wondering if it really matters. Anyone know?

I also wanted to share that I added a room request to my reservation using the contact form on the DVC site. I got an email confirmation the next day that the request was added, so that method works too and is quick and easy.


----------



## Disney Spaz

We are in 7612. It is a 1bdrm lock off, HA, our view is considered lake view. looking out the window to the right is bay lake but to the right is a full view of Magic kingdom. We can see all the way to the front of the park. We watched wishes from our room and from TOWL and by far we have a better view from our living room.


----------



## work2play

I just wanted to let everyone know that I have updated the maps!  Lots of activity this month!  Thanks to all for your posts and pics.  I can't wait to go back, I'll be there in February!

Happy Holidays!  

JoAnne


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

work2play said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know that I have updated the maps!  Lots of activity this month!  Thanks to all for your posts and pics.  I can't wait to go back, I'll be there in February!
> 
> Happy Holidays!
> 
> JoAnne



Thanks for all the work you've done.  I'll be at BLT in July.  Happy Holidays!


----------



## poohj80

work2play said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know that I have updated the maps!  Lots of activity this month!  Thanks to all for your posts and pics.  I can't wait to go back, I'll be there in February!
> 
> Happy Holidays!
> 
> JoAnne



Just wanted to add my thanks and updates as well...

Stayed in 8204 earlier this month.  Lake View 1 BR lock-off unit.  We had stayed at BLT in a similar 1 BR a few floors lower in Sept.  It was nice being on a higher floor (odd looking down on the parasailers going by), but I preferred the layout of the ##10 1 BR better since when we sat on the couch in the living room, we could see the Castle out the balcony door.  From ##04, the couch is facing toward Bay Lake - still a nice view, but not the Castle!


----------



## mom2threets

Forgive me - I know this questions was probably answered somewhere in this very long thread . . . .

I have a ressie for a standard view - I requested an even number room.  What should I add to this request to have the best chance of seeing MK from my room?  Should I add (north side, west, etc.)

This thread is very useful - but confusing to me as well.  

Thanks for any additional info you can give me.


----------



## robinbutterfly

mom2threets said:


> Forgive me - I know this questions was probably answered somewhere in this very long thread . . . .
> 
> I have a ressie for a standard view - I requested an even number room.  What should I add to this request to have the best chance of seeing MK from my room?  Should I add (north side, west, etc.)
> 
> This thread is very useful - but confusing to me as well.
> 
> Thanks for any additional info you can give me.



Can't answer your question, but I wanted to agree with you in that this thread is useful, but confusing to me as well! )


----------



## E&K's Dad

mom2threets said:


> Forgive me - I know this questions was probably answered somewhere in this very long thread . . . .
> 
> I have a ressie for a standard view - I requested an even number room.  What should I add to this request to have the best chance of seeing MK from my room?  Should I add (north side, west, etc.)
> 
> This thread is very useful - but confusing to me as well.
> 
> Thanks for any additional info you can give me.



From everything I have read and seen on this thread it appears as though you should request North Tower, Even numbered villa for the best chance of MK view.


----------



## work2play

E&K's Dad said:


> From everything I have read and seen on this thread it appears as though you should request North Tower, Even numbered villa for the best chance of MK view.



Yes, the north facing even numbered rooms have partial MK views from the balconies.  I know that many people refer to it as the "north tower", but that is confusing to me since there is only one building and it is shaped like the letter "C"....  You want to be on the outside of the "C" (even numbered), and face north.  Since each floor is basically the same, you want a room that ends in 02, 04, 06, 08, 10, 12 or 14 (they face north).  Then it depends on the type of room you are reserving (studio, 1 BR or 2 BR dedicated).  Rooms ending in 02 are dedicated 2 BR. Rooms ending in 04, 10 and 12 are 1 BR. Rooms ending in 06, 08, and 14 are studios.  The rooms that fit this description that are standard view are only on floors 1-5, and only when the direct lake view is blocked by trees (look at the second map in the first post, blue denotes standard view and yellow denotes lake view).  All of the rooms above the 5th floor are considered lake view category rooms.  Let me know if you are still confused and I can try to clarify further!


----------



## mom2threets

Thanks work2play - that is a perfect explanation.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Purely self serving, but perhaps helpful to those in the future.  The dedicated  2 bedroom standard view rooms are these....

*Outer Villas  * 

7202                                                               

7216 

7230  

7144               


*Inner Villas*

7241

7229

7217

7205

Now that is from studying the maps, not 100% sure on accurracy, but its my interpretation on the maps.    Let me know if it's at all helpful.  I can't believe I did it right though, because that means there are only 8 dedicated  2 bedrooms with standard views in the whole building.


----------



## work2play

Camping Griswalds said:


> Purely self serving, but perhaps helpful to those in the future.  The dedicated  2 bedroom standard view rooms are these....
> 
> *Outer Villas  *
> 
> 7202
> 
> 7216
> 
> 7230
> 
> 7144
> 
> 
> *Inner Villas*
> 
> 7241
> 
> 7229
> 
> 7217
> 
> 7205
> 
> Now that is from studying the maps, not 100% sure on accurracy, but its my interpretation on the maps.    Let me know if it's at all helpful.  I can't believe I did it right though, because that means there are only 8 dedicated  2 bedrooms with standard views in the whole building.



Correct read of the maps!  That is how many I think there are, note that some of them have not been reported as such (on the third map), but it should be close..


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Well I thank you right back!  I can only imagine the work and time that this took.  It took me long enough to figure out my only specifics!  Is the ultimate goal to have each room listed as to what view it is and what exactly the type of room it is as well?  How have your initial "guesses" been to what has been reported?  Thanks again for all of the info.  I find this fascinating!!


----------



## work2play

Camping Griswalds said:


> Well I thank you right back!  I can only imagine the work and time that this took.  It took me long enough to figure out my only specifics!  Is the ultimate goal to have each room listed as to what view it is and what exactly the type of room it is as well?  How have your initial "guesses" been to what has been reported?  Thanks again for all of the info.  I find this fascinating!!



Guessing has been pretty good so far but we could use a few more actual reports, especially on the odd numbered standard view rooms and the XX02 rooms, and some photos from those rooms would be great.  I am still not sure that those are totally correct, and I am wondering if they will make changes as time goes on...


----------



## Camping Griswalds

How do you print out the maps?  When i tried to copy and paste it, the whole right side of the building gets cut off in each map.


----------



## work2play

Camping Griswalds said:


> How do you print out the maps?  When i tried to copy and paste it, the whole right side of the building gets cut off in each map.



I just sent you a PM


----------



## Camping Griswalds




----------



## bellazachmom

So, we were fortunate enough to book our Thanksgiving 2010 trip at BLT!!  GREAT way to celebrate the big 4 - 0 !!!

One thing that came up, however, when I was making a request (just a request, not a guarantee, yes I know ) ) since we are in a LV villa ... when I requested an upper floor I was told by a very nice CM that they were no longer able to make that request. When I asked why he told me that there were "no upper LV rooms" !!! What ?!?!?! Isn't the whole interior of the "C" pretty much Lake Views? I thanked him polietly and we finished the details.  I then called back to see if speaking with another CM might get me more info but she just confirmed that a memo had gone out last week and that there were "no LV villas on the upper floors."

Anyone else run in to this?

Wondering if we should just switch to a standard view and request a "monorail view" 

This thread has been so helpful in deciding to add-on at BLT and all of the other information to make our trip wonderful -- I hope I asked this question in the right spot.

Happy New Year!!


----------



## locodemickey

7412  1BR standard




view to the right




view to the left


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Great Standard view room!  Were you able to see fireworks?


----------



## morgana316

Thank you for a great thread, I am so glad I found it. I will be staying in a 2bdr LV, Nov 1-7, 2010. I requested room near elevators will that diminish my hopes of getting partial MK/fireworks view?  I also requested north/even. Also can't figure out how to print map. Thanks Morgana


----------



## work2play

morgana316 said:


> Thank you for a great thread, I am so glad I found it. I will be staying in a 2bdr LV, Nov 1-7, 2010. I requested room near elevators will that diminish my hopes of getting partial MK/fireworks view?  I also requested north/even. Also can't figure out how to print map. Thanks Morgana



I believe that there are only 3 rooms that meet your request 8112,8212 and 8312.  They appear to be dedicated 2 BR dedicated rooms.  They are near the elevator and are handicap accessible.  All of the rest of the 2 BR dedicated rooms that are even and face north end in 02.  You should decide what is most important to you and ask for that, if your request is too restrictive, I would guess it would be harder to fill.

If you PM me your email address, I can send you the maps in excel, which you should be able to print easily.

Good luck!


----------



## supersuperwendy

locodemickey said:


> 7412  1BR standard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> view to the right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> view to the left



Nice View!!!  We have a two bedroom lock off booked standard view!!  I would love to have a view like this!!!


----------



## Debrn

Just stayed in Studio 7606 great view of space mtn, and Castle.


----------



## Debrn

7606 is lake view


----------



## Melani

we were in 7406 standard view studio.
Our view was almost identical to there photos.




locodemickey said:


> 7412  1BR standard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> view to the right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> view to the left


----------



## morgana316

work2play said:


> I believe that there are only 3 rooms that meet your request 8112,8212 and 8312.  They appear to be dedicated 2 BR dedicated rooms.  They are near the elevator and are handicap accessible.  All of the rest of the 2 BR dedicated rooms that are even and face north end in 02.  You should decide what is most important to you and ask for that, if your request is too restrictive, I would guess it would be harder to fill.
> 
> If you PM me your email address, I can send you the maps in excel, which you should be able to print easily.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks for your reply, I can't PM you it won't let me....
I don't think I want the HA room so I will just stick with north/even. Thanks again. Morgana


----------



## BCV23

We stayed in 7312 in early December. Or view was quite similar to locodemickey's except we could only see the tip top of the castle.

I did finally learn how to post photos, work2play, so will try to add our view from both this room and the 12 floor Bay Lake view we had in September.

Do you know if the accessible rooms that end in 12 have roll in showers? We have a dedicated 2 BR with roll in shower reserved for May. 

Thanks for all your work.


----------



## jguner

8110 Lake View (Fabulous view of Castle/fireworks/space mountain to the left)


----------



## work2play

morgana316 said:


> Thanks for your reply, I can't PM you it won't let me....
> I don't think I want the HA room so I will just stick with north/even. Thanks again. Morgana




OK, I sent a PM to you!


----------



## work2play

BCV23 said:


> We stayed in 7312 in early December. Or view was quite similar to locodemickey's except we could only see the tip top of the castle.
> 
> I did finally learn how to post photos, work2play, so will try to add our view from both this room and the 12 floor Bay Lake view we had in September.
> 
> Do you know if the accessible rooms that end in 12 have roll in showers? We have a dedicated 2 BR with roll in shower reserved for May.
> 
> Thanks for all your work.



The only info I know about is from post #542 which does say that 8412 does have a roll in shower...


----------



## Stickfigure

Just want to update: 

7816 is on the 8th floor and is a dedicated 2 bedroom 
Perfect view of the MK 

7144 is the main floor....Dedicated 2 BR last one in the hallway to the right from the elevator
Contemp to right from patio and windows...and the boat rental and lake straight ahead, this room is considered standard view..


----------



## BCV23

work2play said:


> The only info I know about is from post #542 which does say that 8412 does have a roll in shower...



Thanks very much.


----------



## BGF119

This is a great tool. I have been searching for a similar set of information on BWV and AKV. Can anyone point me in the right direction?  Any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## cccory

We just return home and stayed in room 8230 on the 12th floor, dedicated 2  bedroom, MK view.  I would like to say that after reading all these post and expecting the castle to be straight out your living room window, I was kind of disappointed when I walked into our room.  But after a day of staying there I am so excited we stayed in the room we got.  We could see the contemporary's pool, the contemporary hotel, the Christmas tree outside, the walkway bridge, the monorail going into the contemporary, the castle, space mountain and the best part was that we could see the fireworks from Epcot, Hollywood Studio's and MK.
So, if you don't get a room with the castle directly in front of you, don't let it ruin your entire vacation.  It can be a good thing!


----------



## lurkyloo

We were booked for a Lake View 1-bedroom the second week of December. I was hoping against hope that we'd get one of the almost-Magic-Kingdom-view LV rooms, but what we got barely even qualified as a "lake view"...

We got Room 8611, on the 16th Floor. I think they thought they were doing us a favor giving us a top-floor room, but I was so incredibly disappointed. I knew there was only a slim chance we'd get a Lake View room that also included a bit of the MK, but I figured at least we would have a gorgeous view of the lake either way. Instead, we got a view of other people's rooms.


View from the bedroom:






View from the living room:






Where the room is, from the outside:






You could see the lake if you stood at an angle all the way to one side of the room:













As it turned out, it was so foggy both of the mornings we were in the room, the view didn't really matter!


----------



## sshd

This was a great view.  Straight out was definatley lake view.  You could see the Castle, the fireworks, Space Mountain, etc looking to the left, and not leaning over or anything.  I don't know how to post pictures here but I have them if someone can let me know how.


----------



## sshd

The view was perfect.  You had the castle right straight out from the window.  The fireworks were great from here.  If you had your head at the foot of the bed you could see the castle laying down.  A beautiful view.  I don't know how to post pictures but I have them if someone lets me know how.


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

been reading since oct. . we don't get this dvc stuff @ all. now our 

..crunch time is approaching.....& we are no closer....on 
what we should be doing. 

....we have all these points..but we can't change our "schedule" 
*( why we afriad..to buy..back in 2002), 
...because of work. our guide has disappear. all we know is 
what we want to do. [ i bed-room, mk~view, near the top for 
2 weeks..during christmas-new years. ]







that's a nice map..on the first page..but all i cannot make it out,
& it gives..me headache every time.  
rooms?- one bdrooms....mk, has no comments beside them. 
..the list...7526,7626, 7620, 7720, 7820, 7920, 8120, 8126,
8220. i am guessing...all on the north crescent. 

...extra worry..over the ways..others...are planning on walking their
requests...again, work..makes this very difficult for us to do. 
[ in my opinion, this is bullcrap..we didn't spend ..all this money..
to jump thru hoops for a stupid room. & we made...these points-
no pun inteneded, 
very clear....to our guide, who now have vanished. ]  as for
"walking"...one simple rule..would stop it. 

i also saw...where there are going to be new changes for those
renting points..on the boards. shysters...it make sense & $$$ ,
but that could mean...blocking someone from a room. they are
correct....because...i saw that..going on...just trying to get a
feel..for next christmas. [ we still going to have 40 points left over,
..& thought...that was a nice..way...to sell/help others.... but i think
we are just going to bank extra points. ] 

..one thing, last year....after we had gotten lost, & stopped
@ a gas station...there was guy....willing to buy.....all our used 
passes..."old park~hopper passes"..the ones with 10 days on them. 
..can they be used..to get ap? ( he was willing to pay..$15 for each,
...& i know not just for sentimental value or for a piece of plastic )

well, this will be our first....stay...& the closer we get, the more 
dread...we are feeling. { if that guide.....lied to us....we will be 
meeting with disney officials. } 

however, got to say....the pictures..are really fun to look @


----------



## hlhnbcs

8502 Grand Villa, Bay Lake View, 15th floor on the very end.  Could see castle when looking over balcony to the left.  Nice view of Bay Lake and the tennis courts.  GV lacking in kitchen supplies for large group, we had 11.


----------



## poohj80

hlhnbcs said:


> 8502 Grand Villa, Bay Lake View, 15th floor on the very end.  Could see castle when looking over balcony to the left.  Nice view of Bay Lake and the tennis courts.  GV lacking in kitchen supplies for large group, we had 11.




Any pix you can share?


----------



## work2play

Lil' Grumpy said:


> that's a nice map..on the first page..but all i cannot make it out,
> & it gives..me headache every time.
> rooms?- one bdrooms....mk, has no comments beside them.
> ..the list...7526,7626, 7620, 7720, 7820, 7920, 8120, 8126,
> 8220. i am guessing...all on the north crescent.



When there are no comments next to a room, it is because someone reported staying there, but did not provide additional details.  All of the MK rooms have a view of the MK so many did not provide additional details,  the lower numbered rooms are more northwest facing, the higher numbered ones are more southwest facing.  In general, the MK rooms face west.  Most of the floors are the same, so room 7620 would have a similar view to room 8120, just higher up. The 1 BR MK view rooms are either XX20 or XX26, both of those are close to the middle of the MK view rooms and would have similar views...

Hope that helps-


----------



## LilGMom

sshd said:


> I don't know how to post pictures here but I have them if someone can let me know how.



You need to upload your photos to a photo sharing site, like Photobucket.  After you upload them it will give you various codes for sharing the photos, one of which will have  in it - I believe it is the code that is on the bottom of the list.  Copy that code and paste it into you DIS post and it should show up.  If your pictures are really big it is a good idea to resize them so that they are smaller first.  If after you post them you find that they are really large you can go to Photobucket and resize them and they should resize in your post as long as you've closed out your DIS post.

HTH


----------



## DVCGeek

work2play said:


> I know that many people refer to it as the "north tower", but that is confusing to me since there is only one building and it is shaped like the letter "C"....



I agree!  I also find it weird and am tempted to correct people when they say "Bay Lake Towers" (plural).  Unless I'm really missing something, but I've only seen 1 Bay Lake Tower @ Disney's Contemporary Resort...


----------



## DVCGeek

work2play said:


> Guessing has been pretty good so far but we could use a few more actual reports, especially on the odd numbered standard view rooms



I didn't make any specific requests, but I've got two std. view studios booked the first week of Feb. (one for my parents, the other for my DW's) so I'll be able to confirm two room numbers for you in about a month!  (She and I decided to splurge before adding the parents and booked ourselves a MK view studio...  )


----------



## PatMcDuck

We are just back.  We had a split stay, 2 nights in 2 different rooms at BLT.

We checked in at about 3pm on Dec 30th.  (we MISSED our plane, we should have been there hours earlier, so I was freakin' about the room assignment).  They said our Bay View 1 BR was ready, I asked where, she said 5th floor, odd number, so it was in the inside of the crescent on a low floor.  I said, nicely, oh, is there another that meets my room requests of upper floor and even numbered?  She looked, and said YES, and gave us 8442, which is near the end of the south side, 14th floor.  All I can say is WOW!  GREAT lovely view, just so so beautiful.  We could see Epcot ball in the distance, main Contemp. pool, boats everywhere.  Also great view of the light pageant each night.  We were there for Dec 30 and Dec 31st only.

On Jan 1, we had to room switch to our MK view 2 BR unit.  I went down early, around 7 am to check in.  With all the issues I read about here with lower floors, I was nervous, and we would be in this room for Fri-Sat nights, LOADS of points for us, we only have 200 points total.  Anyway, she gave us 11 floor, right in the MIDDLE, 8124.  Dedicated 2 BR.  GREAT room again, I feel guilty, but there you go.     Nice view, MK straight ahead more or less, and it was monorail city all night and day, hooray.

OK, so it is interesting to compare the room views, because they both were really good rooms.  I think bottom line, that the Bay View ones on the outer side, even numbered rooms, are the best deal..... you still see the castle constantly as you move about your day, and the bridge and lounge are available to watch fireworks......  And the parking lot is really a little annoying, I wish they could move it and landscape the area, HAHA!  

PS we are BCV owners, and usually stay there.  I LOVED LOVED LOVED BLT!


----------



## disney0505

Do you have any pictures from room 8124?  I was curious on the view from the middle.  We loved room 7816 view but were disappointed in 8230 dedicated bedroom view.


----------



## MKBacon

We stayed in room 8244 in the beginning of Dec. It was on the 12th floor and the last room on the end - considered a Lakeview. I can honestly say that we LOVED this room. The view was great. It over looked Bay Lake the back of the Contemporary and pool area and you could see for miles. We saw Illuminations at night. Also you could see Everest in the distance as well as DHS water tower and hat, the Dolphin and Swan Hotels, and the Wilderness Lodge geyser going off. 

I would definitely stay in this area again. As soon as I can figure out how to post pictures I will put some up.


----------



## dreamlinda

PatMcDuck said:


> We are just back.  We had a split stay, 2 nights in 2 different rooms at BLT........ She looked, and said YES, and gave us 8442, which is near the end of the south side, 14th floor.  All I can say is WOW!  GREAT lovely view, just so so beautiful.  We could see Epcot ball in the distance, main Contemp. pool, boats everywhere.  Also great view of the light pageant each night.  We were there for Dec 30 and Dec 31st only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were in 8442 Dec 11-19 and absolutely loved the view.  I had asked for north facing, but an upper floor even # was more important to me so we went with it and I am so glad we did.  Not counting the two mornings that were so foggy we could not see the ground the view was terrific.  We did go to the TOW lounge and watched the fireworks one evening - very enjoyable - but honestly that was the only evening we "home" during Wishes so didn't miss anything by being south facing.
> 
> I was alarmed to find damage to the room, but maintenance fixed it the next day (the stainless steal front on the dishwasher was pulled out on the bottom so we could not even open it) so it worked out.  Shame on whoever did this and didn't report it, could have been guests or Mousekeeping...
> 
> Loved BLT, but BCV is still my favorite.
Click to expand...


----------



## MKBacon

Wow... we were almost neighbors. Same location different floors.


----------



## dreamlinda

Did you enjoy the fog


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

...thanks so much. [ by bouncing back to the first 
page, it finally made sense.] 

...this is our first go~around & we think our guide is out sick. 
and from reading how many are using walking...we think there
isn't going to be "rooms"- if we make error/s on our first 
request.


----------



## DonnaL

Hi.....we were in 7812 (1bdrm) and 7814 (studio) last week.  This is a 2 bdrm lockoff and both units are accessible units.  The studio portion has both a full tub/shower and a separate glass enclosed shower in the bath.  The 1 bdrm portion has only a tub/shower unit and the jacuzzi tub......no separate glass enclosed shower.  Counter space in the kitchen area is extremely limited due to the microwave needing to be on the counter.  We needed to move the coffee maker and the toaster to the island because we could not function with them on the counter......there simply wasn't enough room.  The room also has seen a good amount of wear and tear in five months.  However, the view from both balconies is absolutely amazing.


----------



## dreaming4disney

subscribing


----------



## danielle782001

Where is the Fantascia Market?  Not in BLT right?  Where in CR?


----------



## poohj80

danielle782001 said:


> Where is the Fantascia Market?  Not in BLT right?  Where in CR?



On the 4th floor with all the other shops.  It's in the corner closest to MK.


----------



## hkeller27

Great thread! 

We check-in next Thursday to a MK view studio.  I am praying for a good view of the Castle - it will be the first MK resort stay for the girls, and I want them to see as much Castle as possible!!!  I've already requested an upper floor room - any other special requests I should make?  TIA!!!


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

Over Christmas we stayed at BLT again.  This time we had a one bedroom lake view.  Our room was on the 14th floor, #8434.   The room was generally in excellent shape.  We did find that someone allowed their little one (at least I hope it was a kid) to write the name "Claudia" on the front of one of the dresser drawers in the bedroom in marker.  The banquette also had the wood veneer chipped off, which I thought might be due to a vacuum hitting the bottom of it considering the locale of the chip.  Overall though, we were very happy with the room and once again enjoyed all that BLT had to offer.  

Here are pics of our view:














































If we leaned a little over the balcony, we could see the MK train station and the beginning of the shops on Main Street, but I really wouldn't advise doing that.  Definitely no castle view, but it was a wonderful location anyway.  We also had an excellent view of the movie that was shown in the evenings behind the CR-no sound, but just something to note.


----------



## work2play

very nice pictures!  thank you for sharing them!


----------



## cinderella73

Help! My family has never stayed onsite before and I really want to get a MK view but here are none available.

We are booked for a 1bdr lakeview. BUT.... I am not big on heights. I would like to be 5 floor (or lower) . But at what floor level do lakeview rooms officially start?

Do I have this right???? If you have a 1bedroom lakeview ask for a even numbered northfacing room?

Has anyone stayed in a 1 bedroom lakeview 5th floor (or lower) and gotten a partial MK view?

Also when you say even numbers does that mean the last two numbers only and not all three?

The chart is great but it also confuses me. Once I stay there I am sure it will make perfect sense.


----------



## DonnaL

The even numbers you're looking for will be the last two digits.  If you would like a partial MK view in your Lake view room you will need to be an even numbered room on the north side of the tower.  I don't really know what floor the Lake and MK views begin, however, be advised the lower you are the less view you will have.  We were on the 8th floor and had a great view of both Bay Lake and MK, however, if we looked down we saw parking lot and the loading area for housekeeping (towels, bedding,etc.)  It didn't bother us at all because looking straight out we had a marvelous view.   Very early every morning a tractor trailer pulled up and loaded all the dirty laundry carts for processing.  Therefore, the lower the floor the more aware you will be what is going on below you.........I would think a 5th floor or lower would be very aware.......since you're probably right at the treeline right around that point.


----------



## 2010Goofy

We stayed in 7718 over the weekend.  This is a studio on the 7th floor with an MK view.

I'll post pictures when I hit 10 posts


----------



## cinderella73

Thanks Donna. I think my family is not so thrilled that I wanted a lower floor. I guess I will just try to suck it up and try to cope with my fear for 2 weeks so we dont end up with a terrible view.

I did this morning get up and go back to look at the charts and it makes much more sense now. (I was at at 2 am last night trying to decipher everything with no luck. )
_____________________

It did look like the balconies had higher walls. But do the sliding doors have child safety locks?

I am thinking I wont request a certain floor just ask for a even numbered , north facing room. I just DONT want to face the other rooms! That would set off my fear of heights. And since we have to have the VIP clean for medical reasons we cant change rooms once we get one even if we hate it. So I am a bit nervous.


----------



## cinderella73

lurkyloo said:


> We were booked for a Lake View 1-bedroom the second week of December. I was hoping against hope that we'd get one of the almost-Magic-Kingdom-view LV rooms, but what we got barely even qualified as a "lake view"...
> 
> We got Room 8611, on the 16th Floor. I think they thought they were doing us a favor giving us a top-floor room, but I was so incredibly disappointed. I knew there was only a slim chance we'd get a Lake View room that also included a bit of the MK, but I figured at least we would have a gorgeous view of the lake either way. Instead, we got a view of other people's rooms.
> 
> 
> View from the bedroom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from the living room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where the room is, from the outside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could see the lake if you stood at an angle all the way to one side of the room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As it turned out, it was so foggy both of the mornings we were in the room, the view didn't really matter!



Sorry to be a post  hog but that is exactly the view I was talking about that would make me feel dizzy! I dont  mind planes or certain heights but looking down or across at other buildings seems to really affect me.

Its the same room type we are getting but I noticed that the room ended in 11 so 10 would have been facing away from there ? I want to avoid being on that inner wraparound facing in.


----------



## Calissto31

Hey all!

I'm not a DVC member "yet" but I frequent the boards a lot.  We are actually driving to BLT now and will be there in a few hours. This is our first stay there so I am excited but nervous because I already spoke to a cast member and from the sound of it I might have a south facing room. We are staying in a studio lake view and requested north facing even number so let's see if I get some pixie dust thrown my way. I promise to take lots of pictures and if anyone is looking for any kind of picture feel free to ask or pm me and I will do my best to get it. If anyone is there now let me know and maybe we can meet up.


----------



## kamikazecat

I would love to know about whether there is a child safety lock on the balcony door as well.


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

kamikazecat said:


> I would love to know about whether there is a child safety lock on the balcony door as well.



Yes there is.  Unfortunately I don't have a photo, but they are there.


----------



## Calissto31

kamikazecat said:


> I would love to know about whether there is a child safety lock on the balcony door as well.



I spoke to a cast member and they say there is one at the very top of the door in the center of the door but honestly I am looking at the door and for the life of me don't see it. I am however in a handicap accessible room (7714) so I don't know if that may affect there being one on. I'm going to post some pics of the room now so you guys can not only see it and the view but also you can get an idea of how tall the balcony is which I would say is the same height as all the other disney hotels we've stayed at. I would say that if you have kids definitely make sure to have it on because a turn of the knob locks and unlocks the door. Hope this helps


----------



## Calissto31

Here's an update. We checked in yesterday afternoon to find that we had been assigned pretty much the complete opposite of what we requested (north side/facing, high floor, even numbered room in the lake view category) and we were assigned a 2nd floor south side room facing the contemporary but hey it was even numbered. Thanks to the trusty chart on the first page and a super helpful cast member we were moved to 7714 a north facing higher floor with awesome views. The room is handicap accessible which based on other accounts has me thinking that all rooms ending in 14 are handicap accessible. The bathroom sink is in the bathroom instead of infront of the kitchenette and apparently according to the bell hop the room is slightly more spacious. The bathroom also has a stand up shower and separate bathtub as can be found on another post. Here are some pics and I'll try to get some more from all around.

room number





[/IMG]

Kitchenette





[/IMG]

View straight out





[/IMG]

View looking right





[/IMG]

View looking left





[/IMG]

Zoomed in





[/IMG]

Very zoomed in





[/IMG]

Straight down





[/IMG]

Extreme far left (DO NOT RECOMMEND DOING THIS)





[/IMG]

Enjoy....and yes the crane is up but hey I can be creative. I'll try to get some night shots but my camera is not the best


----------



## kamikazecat

Thanks for answering my question about the lock. Is there a way to request a non accessible room?


----------



## work2play

Thank you for the nice pictures!  We will be back next month, and I can't wait!  At this point I pretty much have all of the room locations memorized so hopefully I will be able to negotiate a good view.


----------



## Calissto31

kamikazecat said:


> Thanks for answering my question about the lock. Is there a way to request a non accessible room?



I don't see why not. Especially if you emphasize in the request that you have a small child and NEED a child safety lock


----------



## flipflopmom

This thread should come with a warning!  After reading all 42 pages, I took my dog out the back door and thought, " man we didn't get a castle view".  I need to get off disboards!!!!!

So, we have a Mk view studio booked.  Am I correct that a higher floor, center, non-ha room would be good??


----------



## Uncleromulus

Good one!
We're taking a picture postcard of the Castle which we'll tape to the window, just in case we don't get that certain view.


----------



## WDWKOOK

Has anyone had an issue with elevator noise?

Just wondering if it's worth requesting (amongst other more important requests) "_Away from elevator_" or if it's a non-issue.

TIA and many thanks to the OP for a fabulous resource for BLT room info.


----------



## kamikazecat

I called today and made the request for the non-handicapped accessible room because we needed the safety lock and the cm insisted that I wouldn't get the room unless I requested to have one. She felt the request was unnecessary but I insisted she put it in. Is there a way to check the request online or should I call back and talk to a different cm to make sure it is there?


----------



## Brenle

Great photos.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LilGMom

kamikazecat said:


> I called today and made the request for the non-handicapped accessible room because we needed the safety lock and *the cm insisted that I wouldn't get the room unless I requested to have one.* She felt the request was unnecessary but I insisted she put it in. Is there a way to check the request online or should I call back and talk to a different cm to make sure it is there?



Had to laugh at the bold part.  All three trips that we've made when we've had a one bedroom (various resorts) we have been put in a handicap accessible room.  We have never requested one, don't want to have one (also have young children and I don't want to be taking a room better suited for someone else) but have always gotten one.  We now ask when we check in what type of room it is and I would suggest you do that when you check in.  It may be noted in your reservation but when you get there I'd double check upon check-in.


----------



## Cmbar

I'd be worried they would read that request wrong and GIVE you a handicapped room.  I find they don't read the request either at all or not very carefully!


----------



## WDWKOOK

Does this request sound right for a 1-bedroom BLV?

~*South facing* because we want to be able to see the EWP, instead of Wishes.
~*Outer Villa* because we don't want a view of the North bldg./BLT pool
~*High floor*

We want to be as close to BL and as far from the CR bldg. as possible, but I don't know how to request that in a simple and concise way.  Would that request be considered a corner room?


----------



## work2play

WDWKOOK said:


> Does this request sound right for a 1-bedroom BLV?
> 
> ~*South facing* because we want to be able to see the EWP, instead of Wishes.
> ~*Outer Villa* because we don't want a view of the North bldg./BLT pool
> ~*High floor*
> 
> We want to be as close to BL and as far from the CR bldg. as possible, but I don't know how to request that in a simple and concise way.  Would that request be considered a corner room?



You should decide what is most important to you.  In your case, I would request an even numbered room, south facing, and take what they give you.  There are no "corner" 1 BR rooms, the 1 BRs that meet your criteria are XX34,  XX36 and XX42, with XX42 being the one that is farthest from the elevator.

Good luck!


----------



## WDWKOOK

work2play said:


> You should decide what is most important to you.  In your case, I would request an even numbered room, south facing, and take what they give you.  There are no "corner" 1 BR rooms, the 1 BRs that meet your criteria are XX34,  XX36 and XX42, with XX42 being the one that is farthest from the elevator.
> 
> Good luck!



Thank you for helping with my request.

I made our BLT room request today and my confirmation reads:

_*south facing outer villa high floor*_

Do you think it's necessary that I call to change "outer" to "even numbered room"?  (I requested "outer" because it's shorter and I thought it would fit on the "Please Note" line better.)

Thank you for researching the room numbers that match my preferences. I will use them at check-in to reference them against where they actually assign us. 

I will definitely post photos of our room views to this thread in August


----------



## flipflopmom

Since this will only be our 2nd DVC, and the first was to HHI where I didn't really care, can someone answer this for me?  How does the time you check in affect your chances of getting room requests?  We will be driving down, leaving late Sat. night, possibly spending the night somewhere, depending on our ability to drive safely through the night.  We will probably get to BLT EARLY on Sunday.  I know rooms aren't avail. until 4pm usually.  If we go right to the check in desk, reiterate our room preferences, will they give us first avail. room, or wait to see if something we like comes open?  (Sun, Jun. 20 if that makes a difference?)

Thanks.  This is an awesome thread, BTW.


----------



## work2play

flipflopmom said:


> Since this will only be our 2nd DVC, and the first was to HHI where I didn't really care, can someone answer this for me?  How does the time you check in affect your chances of getting room requests?  We will be driving down, leaving late Sat. night, possibly spending the night somewhere, depending on our ability to drive safely through the night.  We will probably get to BLT EARLY on Sunday.  I know rooms aren't avail. until 4pm usually.  If we go right to the check in desk, reiterate our room preferences, will they give us first avail. room, or wait to see if something we like comes open?  (Sun, Jun. 20 if that makes a difference?)
> 
> Thanks.  This is an awesome thread, BTW.



I think it is difficult to tell, it depends on what they have pre-assigned you and what they have available.  If you talk to them when you check in letting them know you would be willing to wait longer to get the type of room you requested, I would think that would help.

Good luck!


----------



## flipflopmom

work2play said:


> I think it is difficult to tell, it depends on what they have pre-assigned you and what they have available.  If you talk to them when you check in letting them know you would be willing to wait longer to get the type of room you requested, I would think that would help.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks.  Any new info on how online check in effects room choice?  I did a search, but nothing new since last fall.....


----------



## Frances999

Just thought I would 'bump' up this thread with some information on our 2 bedroom MK view villa (#7830). My only request was for a high floor and we were put on floor 8 (so not really that high!).

To be completely honest, I was disappointed. I had it in my mind that an MK view would mean we would be able to see the MK _*without*_ having to go on to one of the balconies. The MK was not visible from the main window of this room unless you went right up close to the glass on the far left side. Similarly, it was not visible from any of the bedrooms without going out on the balcony. In my opinion, DVC should introduce a new category: MK view and "partial" MK view. The rooms further along the tower have considerably better views, straight-facing the MK, yet they cost the same points 

Maybe I just had hugely high expectations, but I was very disappointed that this was an "MK view". Don't get me wrong - the view was nice. But it was not the MK! The CM at the check-in desk tried to move us, but nothing else was available. 

I'd also like to make a comment about check-in. The CR CANNOT cope with the volume of guests! It took us 45 minutes to check-in (this was online check-in!). Every time we wanted to go to the front desk we just didn't bother because the line was always horrendous. One man in the concierge line asked to see a manager because he had waited an hour to check-in. Yes, it was the holidays, so it was busy. But this is unacceptable IMHO. There should be a dedicated BLT check-in line or separate BLT check-in down in the BLT lobby. The CR lobby just cannot cope with the increased volumes of guests. 

Anyway, enough of the complaining. Here's the views! 

Here is the main view: the view in in front / straight out of the window: *zoomed in, of course





Here is the view very slightly to the left: *gives a better idea of the main view, i.e. the car park!





And this is the view of the castle (zoomed in) from the master balcony (looking far to the right, _not at all_ straight on!). It's a wonderful view, just a shame it was difficult to see it from the villa itself!


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

Frances999 said:


> Just thought I would 'bump' up this thread with some information on our 2 bedroom MK view villa (#7830). My only request was for a high floor and we were put on floor 8 (so not really that high!).
> 
> To be completely honest, I was disappointed. I had it in my mind that an MK view would mean we would be able to see the MK _*without*_ having to go on to one of the balconies. The MK was not visible from the main window of this room unless you went right up close to the glass on the far left side. Similarly, it was not visible from any of the bedrooms without going out on the balcony. In my opinion, DVC should introduce a new category: MK view and "partial" MK view. The rooms further along the tower have considerably better views, straight-facing the MK, yet they cost the same points



Sorry about the view issues.  I do agree that some MK view rooms are better than others.  We had #7620 for one of our stays and while it wasn't high (as seems to be the preference), we had an awesome view of the castle and I wouldn't hesitate to accept a lower floor again.  We were high enough that the monorail did not impede our view and we could see the castle from our beds, the kitchen table and other seating.  I would have been upset about spending the points and not getting the view I had expected too.  In fact when we were there we noted how we pretty much had a perfect view and wondered if all MK views were similar, though we imagined they couldn't possibly be given the curvature of the building.  I also worry we won't be so lucky the next time.  I hope if you guys spring for MK view again that you get a much better vantage point.  Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## disney0505

I completely agree on the MK view rooms.  We had requested a high floor and the request was filled.  We were assigned room 8230 which was on the 12th floor.  However, we were very disappointed that you needed to go out on the balcony and look all the way to the right to see the castle.  Fortunately we were moved to room 7816 on the eight floor which had an incredible view of the castle from every room in our 2 bedroom villa.  So, I agree that maybe they should consider adding another category of room.  I would much rather be on the 6th floor with a perfect view than on the 12th floor with a much worse view.  This poses the question now what request should I make if I want a MK view.  In my case we would usually get a 2 bedroom dedicated.  I would imagine that the rooms ending in 16,22,24 all have nice views of the castle.  Do I put on the reservation no room ending in 30?  Sounds silly but I would like to try to avoid that block of rooms if possible.


----------



## mamaprincess

We were in room 7142.  It's a one BR standard view.  We had a view of the Marina, CR and Bay Lake.


----------



## disneyrunningnut

Just added on points at BLT and looking to make my first reservation.  I would love some advice.

We would book a standard view studio for a week in mid Sept.

I think we would like South tower outside view, but not ground floor.  Looks like 2nd floor is LV.  So I guess ground floor would be fine.

Also think I would we like 1st or 2nd floors on the inside.

What do you suggest?  Also what is the best way to word the requests on the reservation.


----------



## dizzneebabe

subscribing...staying in a 2bdrm LV in Dec!!!


----------



## Frances999

disney0505 said:


> I completely agree on the MK view rooms.  We had requested a high floor and the request was filled.  We were assigned room 8230 which was on the 12th floor.  However, we were very disappointed that you needed to go out on the balcony and look all the way to the right to see the castle.  Fortunately we were moved to room 7816 on the eight floor which had an incredible view of the castle from every room in our 2 bedroom villa.  So, I agree that maybe they should consider adding another category of room.  I would much rather be on the 6th floor with a perfect view than on the 12th floor with a much worse view.  This poses the question now what request should I make if I want a MK view.  In my case we would usually get a 2 bedroom dedicated.  I would imagine that the rooms ending in 16,22,24 all have nice views of the castle.  Do I put on the reservation no room ending in 30?  Sounds silly but I would like to try to avoid that block of rooms if possible.


Yes, I completely agree. In my opinion the rooms ending in xx30 should NOT be categorized as MK view. I'm glad you managed to change   We also stay in 2BR dedicated villas, and on our next trip I too will be requesting a room NOT ending in 30.


----------



## dismedvc

Frances999 said:


> Just thought I would 'bump' up this thread with some information on our 2 bedroom MK view villa (#7830). My only request was for a high floor and we were put on floor 8 (so not really that high!).
> 
> To be completely honest, I was disappointed. I had it in my mind that an MK view would mean we would be able to see the MK _*without*_ having to go on to one of the balconies. The MK was not visible from the main window of this room unless you went right up close to the glass on the far left side. Similarly, it was not visible from any of the bedrooms without going out on the balcony. In my opinion, DVC should introduce a new category: MK view and "partial" MK view. The rooms further along the tower have considerably better views, straight-facing the MK, yet they cost the same points



I think BLT is great. We do not spend that much time in the room, but the short walk to the MK makes all the difference.

However, when we bought BLT, our guide told us the MK view rooms were designed so that no matter where you were in the room, if you could look out the window you would be able to see the castle. Given the shape of the building that is obviously not actually the case. It appears rooms numbered XX18 might have a view of the castle even from the entry to the room, but other rooms classified as MK views (especially the XX30 room numbers) would require you to be on (or at least very close to) the balcony to see the castle. That does not even consider the complaints people have expressed about MK view rooms on lower floors.

When we walked back to BLT from the MK, and looked at the center section of BLT (which contains all the MK view rooms), the north elevator area (between rooms XX16 and XX14) appeared to be more in line with the MK than the rooms at the far south end of the center section (the rooms numbered XX30). In fact Rooms XX12 and XX14 (which are classified as Lake view) appeared to be more in line with the castle than the XX30 MK view rooms. This seems to be confirmed by the above.

Not a complaint, just my observation. However, others might want to consider it when deciding if it is worth the extra points for a MK view room.


----------



## kyirish25

How do I know if I have reserved a dedicated 2 bedroom or lock-off 2 bedroom?

On my reservation it says 2 bedroom villa - lake view (4T)

TIA


----------



## Dee77

I booked our 1 bedroom LV for Nov 26- Dec 5th. I never even thought about requesting anything with the room reservation. I have only today found this thread and there are still many posts I need to read. What would you advise us to request? TIA


----------



## headgorilla

So I just got off the phone with MS. I am booked for MK dedicated 2 bdr. The CM told me when I requested a villa on an upper floor that there are only 2 per floor and that everyone requests and upper floor. So in other words, Don't get my hopes up. I looked at the 1st post and it looks to me like there are 4 dedicated 2 bdr per floor. SO who is correct? I am deflated but am trying to stay hopeful, but it is difficult. I was really hoping to have my request honored, since In the 8 trips I've had. I have never had my request granted. I guess all I can do is hope and pray.


----------



## Frances999

headgorilla said:


> So I just got off the phone with MS. I am booked for MK dedicated 2 bdr. The CM told me when I requested a villa on an upper floor that there are only 2 per floor and that everyone requests and upper floor. So in other words, Don't get my hopes up. I looked at the 1st post and it looks to me like there are 4 dedicated 2 bdr per floor. SO who is correct? I am deflated but am trying to stay hopeful, but it is difficult. I was really hoping to have my request honored, since In the 8 trips I've had. I have never had my request granted. I guess all I can do is hope and pray.


There are FOUR per floor, not two. Also, I would change your request. We just stayed in a 2BR MK view dedicated and if you read my experiences (on the previous page) we were very disappointed with our villa. It was on a mid-range floor (8th floor) but the villa was facing away from the Magic Kingdom and it was difficult to see the castle without being on the balconies and looking to the right. In the future I am going to request "any villa NOT ending in xx30" because I'd prefer a lower floor villa with a decent view than a higher floor villa facing the wrong direction.....

Obviously the best of both worlds would be a high floor villa not ending in xx30, but we all know how hard it can be for the resort to fulfil one request, let alone two.....


----------



## lurkyloo

cinderella73 said:


> Sorry to be a post  hog but that is exactly the view I was talking about that would make me feel dizzy! I dont  mind planes or certain heights but looking down or across at other buildings seems to really affect me.
> 
> Its the same room type we are getting but I noticed that the room ended in 11 so 10 would have been facing away from there ? I want to avoid being on that inner wraparound facing in.



Correct - rooms ending in even numbers are on the outside of the curve, facing the MK, Seven Seas Lagoon, Contemporary, etc.  



WDWKOOK said:


> Has anyone had an issue with elevator noise?
> 
> Just wondering if it's worth requesting (amongst other more important requests) "_Away from elevator_" or if it's a non-issue.
> 
> TIA and many thanks to the OP for a fabulous resource for BLT room info.



Our room was the first one down the hall to the left of the elevator bay and we heard zero noise. However, we were on the top floor, which is key-card-accessible only, so maybe that had something to do with it. But we didn't hear noise from the room on the other side of us either - I think they're pretty well insulated.


----------



## WDWKOOK

lurkyloo said:


> SNIP
> 
> Our room was the first one down the hall to the left of the elevator bay and we heard zero noise. However, we were on the top floor, which is key-card-accessible only, so maybe that had something to do with it. But we didn't hear noise from the room on the other side of us either - I think they're pretty well insulated.



That's great to read and thank you for your reply


----------



## PinkTink63




----------



## bobbiwoz

We had 7329 and it was a dedicated 2 bedroom.  I sent an e-mail to DVC through the member site and told them that it was 80% pool, trees and bocci court and 20% lakeview.  I was told that the views were being looked at again, (this was before the new point charts came out) and we did get 19 points refunded to our account. That was the difference between lake view and standard view for our stay.

Bobbi


----------



## Sandisw

disney0505 said:


> I completely agree on the MK view rooms.  We had requested a high floor and the request was filled.  We were assigned room 8230 which was on the 12th floor.  However, we were very disappointed that you needed to go out on the balcony and look all the way to the right to see the castle.  Fortunately we were moved to room 7816 on the eight floor which had an incredible view of the castle from every room in our 2 bedroom villa.  So, I agree that maybe they should consider adding another category of room.  I would much rather be on the 6th floor with a perfect view than on the 12th floor with a much worse view.  This poses the question now what request should I make if I want a MK view.  In my case we would usually get a 2 bedroom dedicated.  I would imagine that the rooms ending in 16,22,24 all have nice views of the castle.  Do I put on the reservation no room ending in 30?  Sounds silly but I would like to try to avoid that block of rooms if possible.



I think one of the biggest problems so far is that DVC didn't really give a definition of what THEY were classifying as the views at BLT so people went on what they figured it would be.

Who would have thought that 3rd floor rooms would be MK view?  I think, now that the resort has been open, and information is out there, they should publish something that tells owners what their MK view room (or LV and SV rooms as well) could be (ie:  it is not a guarantee that you won't have to go to the balcony).  

If they did this when owners called and said "You do understand that MK view rooms can be anywhere from Floor 3 through 12 and are only guaranteed to have a view from the balcony" then those that book the room, at the very least, understand what they are getting and can make a decision on whether or not to chance the points. What might happen, is that there will be MK view rooms not being booked and they will have to rethink things (or, cash guests will get a lot of those!).

We have now stayed at BLT twice, in studios, one LV and on SV.  Our LV had fireworks view from the balcony--a great deal IMO.  Our SV room was 3rd floor with a partial view of the lake.  Again, a great deal IMO.

What I realize is that I can get decent views with LV or SV and will book those from now on.


----------



## Sandisw

disneyrunningnut said:


> Just added on points at BLT and looking to make my first reservation.  I would love some advice.
> 
> We would book a standard view studio for a week in mid Sept.
> 
> I think we would like South tower outside view, but not ground floor.  Looks like 2nd floor is LV.  So I guess ground floor would be fine.
> 
> Also think I would we like 1st or 2nd floors on the inside.
> 
> What do you suggest?  Also what is the best way to word the requests on the reservation.



We had a SV studio on the 3rd floor, #7337, on the inside.  Our view was nice.  There is a picture somewhere in this thread! 

We did request even #, facing the parking lot in hopes to get one of the SV rooms that also have fireworks view but didn't get it.  We were only there for 2 nights and because our room was ready when we got there at 12:00 pm, I didn't even ask if there was a way to get our request.

Right now, we can go see fireworks at TOWL.  As long as that is still an option, I don't think I will worry about the requests any longer as we have had both an outside and inside view and both were fine.


----------



## jrw118

Looking to stay in a dedicate 2 br.  Can someone give ma a hint for what to ask for to be able to see the fireworks?  We are booking in a lakeview.  I have small children comming so I want a dedicated.  Would it be better to ask for a lockoff to get a better view?


----------



## crcurton

We are staying in 1bdrm, lake view and would like to know a room with  a good view, maybe 5th floor that would closest to the sky bridge.


----------



## work2play

jrw118 said:


> Looking to stay in a dedicate 2 br.  Can someone give ma a hint for what to ask for to be able to see the fireworks?  We are booking in a lakeview.  I have small children comming so I want a dedicated.  Would it be better to ask for a lockoff to get a better view?



There is only one dedicated 2 BR room per floor that is lake view that has a partial MK fireworks view.  You would need to ask for a room that ends in 02. Yes, there are 3 possible locks off per floor with partial MK views (even numbered room north facing).


----------



## work2play

crcurton said:


> We are staying in 1bdrm, lake view and would like to know a room with  a good view, maybe 5th floor that would closest to the sky bridge.



They all have good views! I would not ask for a specific floor, since that will limit their ability to give you what you want.  Better to ask for a lower floor south facing if you want to be "near" the skybridge.


----------



## crcurton

Thanks! I'll do that.


----------



## work2play

Just saw the 2011 points charts.  Looks like the same categories, so I don't expect very many changes in moving rooms to different view categories...


----------



## LMO429

subscribing


----------



## JimC

8010 (one bedroom BLV rated villa on the 10th floor) is on the shore line with a very nice view of the lake from the living room.  You can just catch the Electrical Water Pageant.  The MK is off to the left.  Best view of the fireworks is from the balcony of the master bedroom.  It is close to the north elevator.


----------



## hkeller27

We are 2 days back from a heavenly trip!!!  We stayed in a Studio, MK view, room 8118.  I was more than happy - I was THRILLED.  When we walked into our room, the blinds were pulled open, and the castle was smack-dab in the middle of our balcony view.  My kids were just over the moon, ok, we all were!  I couldn't have asked for a better view.  Once I get through the 1900+ pictures I took, I will post one of our view.  

The studio itself was great.  Small, but we knew that going in.  We don't spend a lot of time in our room, and our kids are little, so it worked well for us.  We're using our points wisely, gearing up to do Hawaii in 2012!!

BLT was wonderful.  Clean, quiet, and location can't really be beat!  So glad to call it our second home


----------



## nikkistevej

OK- looking to get a great view of the castle for my DD's 8th Birthday trip- booking a 1 bedroom MK view- where is a good area to request?


----------



## dismedvc

nikkistevej said:


> OK- looking to get a great view of the castle for my DD's 8th Birthday trip- booking a 1 bedroom MK view- where is a good area to request?





hkeller27 said:


> MK view, room 8118.  I was more than happy - I was THRILLED.  When we walked into our room, the blinds were pulled open, and the castle was smack-dab in the middle of our balcony view.





dismedvc said:


> I think BLT is great. However, when we bought BLT, our guide told us the MK view rooms were designed so that no matter where you were in the room, if you could look out the window you would be able to see the castle. Given the shape of the building that is obviously not actually the case.




Rooms XX18 are the "sweet spot". I had mentioned, in my post that is quoted above, that appeared to be the case based on what we saw walking back to BLT from the MK. The above from hkeller27 confirms it. Note: Rooms XX30 are classified as MK view, but the reports from members who have been assigned those rooms indicate you can only see the castle fron the balcony.

Rooms XX02, XX04, XX06, XX08, XX10, XX12 and XX14, are classified as LV, but they also have a view of the castle from the balcony (better views the higher the number) We were in 8108, and felt like we got almost the equivilent of an MK view for LV points.

However, I do not think you can request a specific room number. If you have a MK view 1 bedroom, you could request either "as far north as possible" or "a room ending in as low of number as possible" (for a 1 bedroom XX20 would have a better view than XX26, and those are the only two 1 bedrooms in the MK view category) 

See the first post in this thread for all the details. Hope this helps.


----------



## nikkistevej

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## SevenSeasLagoon5

dismedvc said:


> Rooms XX18 are the "sweet spot". I had mentioned, in my post that is quoted above, that appeared to be the case based on what we saw walking back to BLT from the MK. The above from hkeller27 confirms it. Note: Rooms XX30 are classified as MK view, but the reports from members who have been assigned those rooms indicate you can only see the castle fron the balcony.
> 
> Rooms XX02, XX04, XX06, XX08, XX10, XX12 and XX14, are classified as LV, but they also have a view of the castle from the balcony (better views the higher the number) We were in 8108, and felt like we got almost the equivilent of an MK view for LV points.
> 
> However, I do not think you can request a specific room number. If you have a MK view 1 bedroom, you could request either "as far north as possible" or "a room ending in as low of number as possible" (for a 1 bedroom XX20 would have a better view than XX26, and those are the only two 1 bedrooms in the MK view category)
> 
> See the first post in this thread for all the details. Hope this helps.


Regarding the LV rooms with a "MK view",  can you tell me what specifically you looked out on with those views?  You say you saw the MK. Does that include a full castle view?, pool view? How much of Bay Lake did you see, etc.??  Thanks SO much!


----------



## dismedvc

SevenSeasLagoon5 said:


> Regarding the LV rooms with a "MK view",  can you tell me what specifically you looked out on with those views?  You say you saw the MK. Does that include a full castle view?, pool view? How much of Bay Lake did you see, etc.??  Thanks SO much!


We were in room 8108. I do not have any pictures, but if we stood at the entry door and looked out the window, we saw the shoreline and Bay lake. 
From the balcony:
if we looked straight out we saw the same. 
looking right we saw Bay Lake, 
looking 20 degrees left, and down, we saw the tennis courts and the service area where they pick up the laundry.
looking 45 degrees left we saw space mountain,
looking 60 degrees left we saw the castle.
looking 90 degrees left we saw the edge of the seven seas lagoon
the BLT pool is on the inside of the building, so we could not see that at all
Hope that helps


----------



## drmommy

subscribing...


----------



## jakenjess

jrw118 said:


> Looking to stay in a dedicate 2 br.  Can someone give ma a hint for what to ask for to be able to see the fireworks?  We are booking in a lakeview.  I have small children comming so I want a dedicated.  Would it be better to ask for a lockoff to get a better view?



We just returned from a stay in a 2BR ded, 7602.  It was a lake view, but we could see Space Mountain (and a lot of the fireworks) sitting on the sofa.  From the master balcony, looking to the left, we could see the castle and all of Wishes.  I'm sure if we had had one of the lock-offs next to us the view would have been even better, but we were very happy with it!


----------



## mickeyetta

Just returned from 1 Week at Bay Lake Tower (16th Jan to 23rd Jan)

Stayed in room 7509 Studio Apt with views of the Pool and Courtyard. Booked a Lake View Room....which is exactly what I got! 


























Mickeyetta


----------



## disneylovin24

This is a great thread I haven't gotten to read it all yet, but I'm going to later!!


Quick question, I'm going to be staying in a 1 bedroom MK view in a week woohoo and I was wondering that floors do the 1 bedroom's go up to


----------



## jakenjess

disneylovin24 said:


> Quick question, I'm going to be staying in a 1 bedroom MK view in a week woohoo and I was wondering that floors do the 1 bedroom's go up to



Check out the charts on the first page of this thread; they show where all the rooms are.

Enjoy your trip.  It's a fantastic resort!


----------



## dismedvc

Great thread work2play. The locations on your "room map" on page 1 are spot on.

I have edited my post #661 above to include the room number (8108), although I see you did previously have a report on the view from that room.

Also, I found this on another thread, and it confirms what you might have suspected from your "room map". (it is for room 7326, for which you did not previously have any reports)



ssawka said:


> We just returned from a wonderful trip to BLT 1BR MK View (1/27-2/2) and I'm planning on writing a full trip report, but until then, I wanted to make a few comments about BLT.
> 
> First the good:
> 
> 
> Location, Location, Location (If you love MK and like to visit the other resorts as well as Epcot, you couldn't ask to be at a better spot).
> Beautiful rooms (if you like that look, which we do).
> Two bathrooms.
> Bay Cove Pool (I was worried that the slide would be too scary for DD, but she loved it.)
> Sky Bridge (Very easy to get to Contemporary)
> Community Room (This is the first time we stayed at a resort that had one)
> 
> The Bad:
> 
> Room location.  We had reserved a MK view room, which technially we got, however we were assigned the absolutely worst possible MK room (7326)  It is a MK room from the living room only, and only if you are sitting on the couch.  If you are on the balcony, the support from the BLT awning is right in your line of sight.  When we checked in I asked the CM at the front desk if they had anything higher, but they did not.  She did say we could switch if another room later in the trip if we were not satisfied.  DW was not keen on the idea of moving our luggage and food, so we stayed where we were.  I believe being assigned this room was because of when we checked in.  We checked in on a Wednesday night, so I do believe that there was not another MK room available at the time.  It is just that I will not waste the points in the future for a view of the parking lot.


----------



## dizfan

mickeyetta said:


>



I didn't know it was possible to be homesick for DVC until seeing this picture.  I really miss sitting on the BLT balcony enjoying the lake view.


----------



## disneylovin24

jakenjess said:


> Check out the charts on the first page of this thread; they show where all the rooms are.
> 
> Enjoy your trip.  It's a fantastic resort!



The chart was confusing me:confused I think from what I read there are 1 bedrooms up to the 12th floor? Also, I'm starting to get a bit worried. I've been reading about people who paid for the MK view and got a blocked view or were on a low floor


----------



## liznboys

Over marathon weekend I stayed in room *#7906, a Lake View Studio*.  It was a great location with a beautiful view of the lake and a view of MK.  Here are pictures:






View towards the right:





Straight out:





Left:





Down:





Down:


----------



## jakenjess

disneylovin24 said:


> The chart was confusing me:confused I think from what I read there are 1 bedrooms up to the 12th floor? Also, I'm starting to get a bit worried. I've been reading about people who paid for the MK view and got a blocked view or were on a low floor



Yes, that looks right for MK view, up to the 12th floor.  I think one of the charts shows what's actually been reported that people have been assigned, so maybe that will tell you how low the MK view rooms go.


----------



## tarheel_girl

We just got back from staying at BLT for a week in a dedicated two bedroom. We had a little drama checking in. There was one "lake view" ded. 2 bedroom left when we checked in about 8:00pm. We were given 7329. I  had read this entire thread before I left and knew that the 3rd floor was not the best, but what could we do?? We got up to our room and I immediately called back to the desk. We didn't have a lake view. We were looking at trees. You could see the pool between the branches if you looked hard enough. I was told that we had booked a water view. If you can see water it is considered a water view. I told her I couldn't see water only trees. After about 30 minutes on the phone she told me that we could switch rooms the next day for a $60 cleaning fee. We agreed to that. She also said she understood our frustration...the bamboo was too high when planted in her opinion. She told us that we would be 5th floor or higher on the inside or somewhere on the outside. I told her that we would really appreciate the outside since that is what we had requested originally. She told me that she'd see what she could do. Her name is Mary and she was wonderful to work with! Once we 'checked out' of that room, BLT was great to store all of our luggage and groceries until the afternoon. We got moved to room 7944 and LOVED it. It was so much more spacious. Yes, the inside rooms have a laundry room but with three little ones running around we need more living space. The laundry closet was just fine with us. I really feel like DVC is going to have to add a couple of different categories for the inside/outside rooms. I got really mad thinking that we almost stayed on the inside for the same number of points as the outside rooms. The outside rooms are wider and you have two bar stools at the counter which we needed with 8 people. We couldn't have all eaten together in the inside rooms. Also, the outside rooms, at least on the 
9th floor have unobstructed views of the Lake. It's not fair that the inside rooms have to look through trees for the same number of points. I really think that this is going to become a big issue the more time people spend at BLT. Don't get me wrong. I loved staying that close to the Magic. Seeing the fireworks from top of the world was unbelievable. I just feel like there needs to be more than standard, lake and MK views to be fair at this DVC resort.


----------



## DenLo

tarheel_girl said:


> We just got back from staying at BLT for a week in a dedicated two bedroom. We had a little drama checking in. There was one "lake view" ded. 2 bedroom left when we checked in about 8:00pm. We were given 7329. I  had read this entire thread before I left and knew that the 3rd floor was not the best, but what could we do?? We got up to our room and I immediately called back to the desk. We didn't have a lake view. We were looking at trees. You could see the pool between the branches if you looked hard enough. I was told that we had booked a water view. If you can see water it is considered a water view. I told her I couldn't see water only trees. After about 30 minutes on the phone she told me that we could switch rooms the next day for a $60 cleaning fee. We agreed to that. She also said she understood our frustration...the bamboo was too high when planted in her opinion. She told us that we would be 5th floor or higher on the inside or somewhere on the outside. I told her that we would really appreciate the outside since that is what we had requested originally. She told me that she'd see what she could do. Her name is Mary and she was wonderful to work with! Once we 'checked out' of that room, BLT was great to store all of our luggage and groceries until the afternoon. We got moved to room 7944 and LOVED it. It was so much more spacious. Yes, the inside rooms have a laundry room but with three little ones running around we need more living space. The laundry closet was just fine with us. I really feel like DVC is going to have to add a couple of different categories for the inside/outside rooms. I got really mad thinking that we almost stayed on the inside for the same number of points as the outside rooms. The outside rooms are wider and you have two bar stools at the counter which we needed with 8 people. We couldn't have all eaten together in the inside rooms. Also, the outside rooms, at least on the
> 9th floor have unobstructed views of the Lake. It's not fair that the inside rooms have to look through trees for the same number of points. I really think that this is going to become a big issue the more time people spend at BLT. Don't get me wrong. I loved staying that close to the Magic. Seeing the fireworks from top of the world was unbelievable. I just feel like there needs to be more than standard, lake and MK views to be fair at this DVC resort.



Could you post photos of the two different rooms' views?   Thanks.


----------



## TheGeddings

All,
We just stayed at BLT and I thought I would drop a tidbit of information to you all. We booked on Lake View, however, our room was on a corner where we could see MK extremely well. We were very close to Space Mountain.

Our room was 7808, our friends were in 7806. This was on the 8th floor. I would not go much lower than that to see the park. But any floor 8th and up should have a selection for this.

8th - 7808
9th - 7908
10th - 8008

You get the picture. 

This will save you some points on an MK view, by staying lake view.

I know the disclaimer that they can't guarantee a particular room, but at least you can request it.

HTH!


----------



## DISFANSHAN

Were you in a Studio, 1BR or 2BR?

Thank you!


----------



## Dork.

Hello, everyone! Thanks for starting this thread, I read it from beginning to end before our recent trip to BLT. I really appreciate all the good information both in this thread and on the disboards in general. You guys rock!

(As a side note, in Epcot one of the Disney Research folks stopped me and asked which websites I used to help plan our trip, and disboards was at the top of my list....)

We were in a 1BR suite, Room 8436 (Lake View), which was pretty high up. We had a full-on view of the back of the Contemporary and the Contemporary pool and marina, of course. On a clear day, we could see the Spaceship Earth ball, the Swan and Dolphin, the Studios water tower, and a bunch of other buildings I couldn't recognize. We could see the higher Epcot fireworks clearly, but we couldn't see the fireworks that were low on the lake (which is most of the show, of course). 

I have pictures of the view, but since I am such a n00b here disboards won't let me post the links. Oh well.

We are not DVC members, but took advantage of the pay for 4 nights, get 3 free offer from a few months back. We have an 18-month-old, and we were able to have one of us get her back for her naps to keep her happy while the other spouse stayed in the park with our older child. The suite had plenty of room, and we feel we made good use of it.

We really liked the BLT property, and would consider joining DVC if we lived closer to Disney (and had the cash on hand, of course). But the next time we consider going to Disney, I will definitely look at staying at a DVC villa, if possible. (Perhaps by renting out some of your points?)

Housekeeping was excellent, and the few problems we had with our room were resolved promptly. One minor complaint: the sinks are a good height for adults, but too tall for our kids. There was a high-chair and pack-and-play waiting in our room. Why couldn't there be a small stepstool as well? The Front Desk could not locate a stepstool for us, so we had to put the high kitchen counter chairs in the bathrooms for our kids to use. Disney is usually good with these details, I'm surprised they didn't think of this. This is a minor complaint, though, it didn't matter all that much and everything else about the room met our expectations!


----------



## torsie24

Hi all. 

I am going ot be booking an MK studio soon.

I've seen the amazing view from 8018 - are the xx28 views as good? Or should I note a preference between 18 and 28? I was just planning on asking for as high a floor as possible.


----------



## work2play

torsie24 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I am going ot be booking an MK studio soon.
> 
> I've seen the amazing view from 8018 - are the xx28 views as good? Or should I note a preference between 18 and 28? I was just planning on asking for as high a floor as possible.



Probably a good choice, the broader the request, the more likely the chance they can fill it.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

torsie24 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I am going ot be booking an MK studio soon.
> 
> I've seen the amazing view from 8018 - are the xx28 views as good? Or should I note a preference between 18 and 28? I was just planning on asking for as high a floor as possible.



I was recently in an xx28 studio (7428 to be exact so I was also on a lower floor - 4th) and would recommend requesting an 18.  My direct view was of the CR.  Nice, but not exactly MK IMO.  

This is the straight-on view and what you could see from inside the room except if you were standing immediately by the window on the left side.  Then you could see the castle.






Here's the view from the balcony looking towards the right:





And the view looking towards the left from the balcony:






My request had been for floor 8 or higher.


----------



## WDWFERN

I am hoping to stay in a BLT GV in 2011 as part of an 11 person family grand gathering.  Since we are going to have to bank and borrow points for this trip, I know I am probably overthinking the whole thing, but want it to be special!  Anyhow, as there is a substancial difference in points between the 2 views, we would have enough points for 5 nights in MK GV or 6 nights in LV GV.  I was set on the MK view, but now I am wondering if we should do the LV instead as the views from rooms XX26 and XX30 really don't directly overlook the MK anyhow (although I do still think the view of GF, contemp/monorail, and Seven Seas Lagoon is neat too).  Any thoughts?  Thanks!


----------



## inkkognito

I stayed in 8121 in BLT for the recent media event at WDW (one bedroom suite) and loved it! There is more information and photos at this link but here are some quick comments:

-Thought this was better than MK view due to parking lot. I would much rather look at the lake and pool. Gorgeous sunsets in the morning and water parade every night.

-Extremely convenient from the door underneath the walkway if entering from the outside or from the walkway itself, yet not too close to the elevators so there was no major noise.

-Could hear toilet and tub draining in other rooms but not noisy enough to cause me any bother.

Overall a very good section of the hotel for convenience (getting to the Contemporary) and if you like the lake scenery,


----------



## myDISboards

TheGeddings said:


> All,
> We just stayed at BLT and I thought I would drop a tidbit of information to you all. We booked on Lake View, however, our room was on a corner where we could see MK extremely well. We were very close to Space Mountain.
> 
> Our room was 7808, our friends were in 7806. This was on the 8th floor. I would not go much lower than that to see the park. But any floor 8th and up should have a selection for this.
> 
> 8th - 7808
> 9th - 7908
> 10th - 8008
> 
> You get the picture.
> 
> This will save you some points on an MK view, by staying lake view.
> 
> I know the disclaimer that they can't guarantee a particular room, but at least you can request it.
> 
> HTH!






DISFANSHAN said:


> Were you in a Studio, 1BR or 2BR?
> 
> Thank you!



Per BLT layout on page 1 of this thread, TheGeddings and their friends 7808/7806 were in studios.


----------



## myDISboards

Debrn said:


> 7606 is lake view





Melani said:


> we were in 7406 standard view studio.
> Our view was almost identical to there photos.



ok, 7606 is lake view 6th floor studio, and 7406 is standard view 4th floor studio.

my question is to all DISers: what is 5th floor 75XX even numbered rooms considered standard view OR lake view (I'm aware of 7516-7530 MK view)?

Thx!

*EDIT:* standard view are only on floors 1-5, and only when the direct lake view is blocked by trees (look at the second map in the first post, blue denotes standard view and yellow denotes lake view). All of the rooms above the 5th floor are considered lake view category rooms.


----------



## donnajean17

Great thread... in just 16 days I'll be staying at BLT in a GV MKV!! I can't wait!! I'll be sure to post some photos on my return!


----------



## myDISboards

donnajean17 said:


> Great thread... in just 16 days I'll be staying at BLT in a GV MKV!! I can't wait!! I'll be sure to post some photos on my return!



I hope your GV MK view is XX16, XX20, XX22, XX24 (more-direct-line-of-sight-of-the-castle...no need to look left or right for the castle). Enjoy your grand view!!


----------



## donnajean17

myDISboards said:


> I hope your GV MK view is XX16, XX20, XX22, XX24 (more-direct-line-of-sight-of-the-castle...no need to look left or right for the castle). Enjoy your grand view!!



Good to know! Thanks!


----------



## kenny

We are staying in a 1BR in 17days. Requested upper lowers.

From looking at the map my guess is the xx20 rooms have a better more straight on view of castle then the xx26?  Is this correct or would they both be comparable?


----------



## PurpleTurtle

Views from 8230.  This is a dedicated 2BR MK view room.

View from kitchen:





View from living room straight out:





View from living room - hard right:





View from living room - hard left:





View from living room straight down:





We were on the 12th floor.  Loved the height, didn't like that we had to stand in the corner of the LR or balconies to see the MK.  Didn't like the loud loading dock.  There was a great deal of early morning 'loading' going on while we were there.  Kids were up each morning at 6:45 or 7:00 due to the noise.  Didn't make for the most relaxing vaca we've ever had, but it was fun none the less. We'll be trying for BCVs next time ;-)

HTH.


----------



## JackandSally79

view from studio 7728 straight ahead
10/09


----------



## disneygrandma

I'm trying to figure out how many 1 bdrm, standard view rooms there are, as well as the number of 1 bdrm, lake view rooms.  One map shows the number of 1 bdrm units & another map shows the number of standard view rooms, as well as lake & MK views.  However, I'm not understanding the break down of 1 bdrm units by their view.  I must be missing something on how to read it.

We are planning a BLT trip for 2011, and would need to book at the 7 month mark.  We would appreciate someone helping us out with the break down of the 1 bdrm units by their view.  What do you think our chances will be at 7 months out?

Thanks!


----------



## dreamlinda

"disneygrandma"

You would need to overlay the first set of maps to the second set.  On the first set look for the "green" rooms, those are the 1 bedrooms.

On the second set look at the "green" rooms for a standard view and the "yellow" rooms for a lake view.

It is easier to do if you print the maps and compare them side by side.  Hope this helps!


----------



## disneygrandma

Unfortunately, I don't have a color cartridge, only black for my printer.  I do see though what you're saying about using both maps.  I have just started my research on BLT, so at this time, location isn't important.  I'm more concerned with the total number of 1 bdrm standard views, and also the 1 bdrm lake views.  Does anyone happen to have that info?

Thanks again.


----------



## supersuperwendy

I've scoured this thread as best as possible for standard view info!

Do any of the standard view 2 bedroom lock offs have any sort of lake view?

If so...what do I request because that's what I'd love to see!

Thanks!


----------



## supersuperwendy

bump!  can anybody give me advice for my above question?


----------



## wdrl

supersuperwendy said:


> I've scoured this thread as best as possible for standard view info!
> 
> Do any of the standard view 2 bedroom lock offs have any sort of lake view?
> 
> If so...what do I request because that's what I'd love to see!
> 
> Thanks!



It looks like two-bedroom lockoff standard view villas on the 4th and 5th floors of BLT's outer north crescent have some sort of lake view.  According to the maps in Post #1, these villas have even room numbers ending in xx04 through xx14.  There are some trees on BLT's north side that may obstruct some of the view, but I think you'll still see some water.  As a bonus, you should be able to see some of MK and the fireworks.  Good luck on getting a good view..


----------



## 88golf88

I just want to make sure that I am reading the OP map correctly. We just booked a MK view studio (extremely excited to get that room by the way !!), our room number will have to end in xx18 or xx28, right? 

Does anyone have any pics from these balcony's/room? I have looked thru the threads but havent seen any. Just curious. 

Thanks
Steve


----------



## michellebrennan

I am looking for an opinion on the best standard 2br room request. I realize there are not many dedicated 2br units at BLT...but I am looking for an opinion to have the closest to a view and the least amount of noise. Any input????


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

88golf88 said:


> I just want to make sure that I am reading the OP map correctly. We just booked a MK view studio (extremely excited to get that room by the way !!), our room number will have to end in xx18 or xx28, right?
> 
> Does anyone have any pics from these balcony's/room? I have looked thru the threads but havent seen any. Just curious.
> 
> Thanks
> Steve



One page back....   7428.

Room view studio 7428


----------



## wdrl

We are making our first trip to BLT next week.  We are driving to WDW and will get there on Sunday, and will check into BLT on Monday, 3/1/2010.  We have booked an MK view studio and have done the online checkin.  Are there any photos we should take, or anything you want us to check out while we are there?


----------



## 88golf88

KAT4DISNEY said:


> One page back....   7428.
> 
> Room view studio 7428


Thank you for that!! I cant believe that I missed that!! I will definitely request a room that ends in xx18, but I highly doubt that we would be dissapointed with either.

We cant wait to go!!!


----------



## kamikazecat

wdrl said:


> We are making our first trip to BLT next week.  We are driving to WDW and will get there on Sunday, and will check into BLT on Monday, 3/1/2010.  We have booked an MK view studio and have done the online checkin.  Are there any photos we should take, or anything you want us to check out while we are there?



I would love to see a picture of the balcony door lock and a picture that shows if there is a childproof security lock or something like that.


----------



## sissy_42

Is it imposable to get a MK view at the seven month mark? I am planing an October trip in a studio.


----------



## PinkTink63

sissy_42 said:


> Is it imposable to get a MK view at the seven month mark? I am planing an October trip in a studio.



I guess it would depend on what time of year you are going.  I could have had one for Aug. at the 7 month mark, but I chose a standard view instead.


----------



## nikkistevej

sissy_42 said:


> Is it imposable to get a MK view at the seven month mark? I am planing an October trip in a studio.



I got a MK studio for a few days on the Week of Aug 25, and a 1 bdr MK view for a few days for the week after Labor day. I just called as soon as they opened on the 7 month mark. But neither of these times is super busy- I think I lucked out.  October might be OK.


----------



## supersuperwendy

I've decided not to make a request...I want to see what I get and be surprised!


----------



## SorcererJim

We stayed in Room 7614 .. it was a Studio room, Lake View ... it was a Handicap Accessible room, so there was no "kitchenette" room, but had 2 showers one glass enclosed shower and another was the normal bathtub shower.  Sink was in the bathroom as well.  

We had a nice view of the castle, space mountain, monorail track and was able to watch Wishes from our balcony with an excellent view!


----------



## triciari

This is exactly what I needed to know!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## triciari

tarheel_girl said:


> We just got back from staying at BLT for a week in a dedicated two bedroom. We had a little drama checking in. There was one "lake view" ded. 2 bedroom left when we checked in about 8:00pm. We were given 7329. I  had read this entire thread before I left and knew that the 3rd floor was not the best, but what could we do?? We got up to our room and I immediately called back to the desk. We didn't have a lake view. We were looking at trees. You could see the pool between the branches if you looked hard enough. I was told that we had booked a water view. If you can see water it is considered a water view. I told her I couldn't see water only trees. After about 30 minutes on the phone she told me that we could switch rooms the next day for a $60 cleaning fee. We agreed to that. She also said she understood our frustration...the bamboo was too high when planted in her opinion. She told us that we would be 5th floor or higher on the inside or somewhere on the outside. I told her that we would really appreciate the outside since that is what we had requested originally. She told me that she'd see what she could do. Her name is Mary and she was wonderful to work with! Once we 'checked out' of that room, BLT was great to store all of our luggage and groceries until the afternoon. We got moved to room 7944 and LOVED it. It was so much more spacious. Yes, the inside rooms have a laundry room but with three little ones running around we need more living space. The laundry closet was just fine with us. I really feel like DVC is going to have to add a couple of different categories for the inside/outside rooms. I got really mad thinking that we almost stayed on the inside for the same number of points as the outside rooms. The outside rooms are wider and you have two bar stools at the counter which we needed with 8 people. We couldn't have all eaten together in the inside rooms. Also, the outside rooms, at least on the
> 9th floor have unobstructed views of the Lake. It's not fair that the inside rooms have to look through trees for the same number of points. I really think that this is going to become a big issue the more time people spend at BLT. Don't get me wrong. I loved staying that close to the Magic. Seeing the fireworks from top of the world was unbelievable. I just feel like there needs to be more than standard, lake and MK views to be fair at this DVC resort.




THIS is exactly what I needed to know!  
thanks,
Tricia


----------



## work2play

Hi all!  I have updated the "views reported" map, and I have added information on specific rooms as well as the posting number if there are pictures!

Sorry to be away for awhile!  I managed to have my BLT stay cancelled due to Snowmaggedon 2010!  At least they reinstated my points, but I am soooo dissappointed!  Probably will not be able to get into BLT until the Fall!  Boo hoo!  Keep those pictures coming!


----------



## wdrl

work2play said:


> Sorry to be away for awhile!  I managed to have my BLT stay cancelled due to Snowmaggedon 2010!  At least they reinstated my points, but I am soooo dissappointed!  Probably will not be able to get into BLT until the Fall!  Boo hoo!  Keep those pictures coming!



Sorry to hear that your trip had to be cancelled!  I don't mean to rub it in, but we are here at BLT right now.  We are in 8028, a studio with an MK View on the 10th floor.  We'll post some photos of the view in a few days.  I'll also post some photos of some BLT odds & ends, like the lock on the balcony door, the laundromat, community hall, etc.


----------



## PurpleTurtle

work2play said:


> Hi all!  I have updated the "views reported" map, and I have added information on specific rooms as well as the posting number if there are pictures!
> 
> Sorry to be away for awhile!  I managed to have my BLT stay cancelled due to Snowmaggedon 2010!  At least they reinstated my points, but I am soooo dissappointed!  Probably will not be able to get into BLT until the Fall!  Boo hoo!  Keep those pictures coming!



Thanks for doing all the work on this.  Great thread.  I hope you get to BLT soon!


----------



## work2play

wdrl said:


> Sorry to hear that your trip had to be cancelled!  I don't mean to rub it in, but we are here at BLT right now.  We are in 8028, a studio with an MK View on the 10th floor.  We'll post some photos of the view in a few days.  I'll also post some photos of some BLT odds & ends, like the lock on the balcony door, the laundromat, community hall, etc.



wdrl!  Glad to see that you made it to BLT!  I hope you have a great view!  Please post some photos, it will have to tide me over!


----------



## dizfan

wdrl said:


> Sorry to hear that your trip had to be cancelled!  I don't mean to rub it in, but we are here at BLT right now.  We are in 8028, a studio with an MK View on the 10th floor.  We'll post some photos of the view in a few days.  I'll also post some photos of some BLT odds & ends, like the lock on the balcony door, the laundromat, community hall, etc.



wdrl, glad to hear you made it and that you got a higher floor.  Hopefully the view of MK meets your expectations.


----------



## Muhlenberg

We just got back, and stayed in room 8106 on the 11th floor, Lake View room.  It was a regular studio...there were 3 adults...and we survived!   The bathroom door wasn't a problem, but my 85 yo mom decided that the kitchenette must have been designed by a man. 

Anyway...here is the view... no leaning involved.

Looking straight out... (this one may have been zoomed to look at the boat)





Looking to the left...





Looking to the right...





Overall, we enjoyed our stay, and enjoyed analyzing what they COULD have done with the studios.


----------



## wdrl

Here we are at BLT in an MK view studio.  This is our first trip to WDW as DVC members.  We did online check-in and had requested a higher floor.  When we arrived at 7:05 AM, our packet was ready and we were anxious to find out which floor we were on.  The CM said she had a villa on the 10th floor, so we were very happy.  Of course, the room wasn't ready yet, so we gave the CM a cell phone number to call us.  We self-parked at BLT, then went to MK and had breakfast at the Crystal Palace and rode several rides (crowds were light to moderate and wait times were all under 30 minutes).  About 2:30 PM we got the call that our room was ready, so we headed back to BLT.

8028 is to the right side of BLT's front as you look at the building.  When you sit on the bed, you can see the Grand Floridian, the monorail station at MK, and the top of Town Hall.  The Castle and Space Mountain are too far to the right and are out of view.  When you sit on the left side of the sofa, you can see the Castle.  When you stand on the balcony, you have a great view of EVERYTHING!  You can see Space Mountain, the Castle, the fireworks, the monorails, the Contemporary, Wilderness Lodge, and even Tower of Terror, Mount Everest, the Swan & Dolphin, and HS's Water Tower.

The room is in good shape.  No stains, scraped furniture, etc.  We had to call maintenance because the safe was open but in a locked position.  We have an iHome, but I can't figure how to dock my iTouch; it doesn't seem to fit.  We hooked up our Apple Airport Express, so we have true WiFi in our room.

Here are some photos.  Our room is just a couple doors down the hallway from the south elevators.






The view from the balcony.  I call this my "Is it half full or is it half empty?" photo.  Some people notice only the parking lot.  We notice the Castle, Space Mountain, the monorails (we've seen almost all the monorail colors that are currently operating).  Things really seem closer than this photo indicates.  Note how much space there is for self-parking at BLT.






The view to the left from our balcony.  If you zoom in on the horizon just to the left of the CR, you'll see Mount Everest.






The Castle at night.  Our camera doesn't do it justice.






This photo shows the extra child lock on the balcony door.  Ironically, my wife and I had a heck of a time opening the balcony door when we first checked in.  We pulled, pushed, lifted the door up and down, and moved both locks in all different directions.  I was ready to find a 3-year-old who would probably open it in no time.  My wife was on the phone calling maintenance when the door finally popped open.  We haven't had problems with it since.






I'll post some more photos later.  If there is anything you want us to post, let us know.


----------



## dreaming4disney

Wow!  Thanks for the photos.  Photos are all I have till my trip this November.
Michelle


----------



## wdrl

Here are some more photos of odds and ends around BLT

Here is the laundromat at BLT.  It has 3 washers and 6 dryers and is located on the first floor next to the north elevator alcove.






The TV has hookups for most electronic gear.  We plugged in our digital cameras and viewed our photos on the flat screen TV.  Its nice that the hookups are right up front and not on the back or side of the TV.






Here is the vanity area.  I'm 5'11" and have no problem with the height of the mirror.  However, little kids, or anyone under 5' might find the mirror is too high.  I wonder if a little kid could stand on a purple owner's locker in order to brush their hair??






Here are the lockers and the bathrooms at BLT's pool.






Here is one of the gates at BLT's pool.  To open the gate, you need to pull up on the knob on the top of the post while pushing on the gate.  I'd hope little kids would not be able to open the gate by themselves.






Here is a photo of BLT's beach.  This photo doesn't do it justice, but I'm not sure ANY photo could do it justice.  Suffice to say that Magens Bay won't be supplanted by BLT as one of the world's great beaches.






Gotta run... will post more later.


----------



## mickeys girl 52

I am doing a "Sister Trip" Sept 26th to Oct 3rd with my 4 sisters and really looking forward to it. I just did a split stay and changed the last 3 days to BLT to be close to Magic Kingdom and at BCV to be close to Epcot. I think I read that a good request for LV was North building with even numbered rooms. Did I get that right?


----------



## Tinks "SS"

We stayed in 8437 feb 12 through the 19th. Here is the only view pic i took. it was the first day and it was cold and rainy. Really wish it had been warmer so we could have enjoyed the balcony more. My boys loved it though.


----------



## goofy370

We are just back from our vacation at BLT. We were in room 8205. We had a Lake View and it is a 2 bedroom. We had a FANTASTIC view. We could see Illuminations from our balcony at night. I will post some pics later that I took of the pool, lake, Epcot and MGM from our balcony. I was ready for the view to stink and boy it was a surprise to see how great it was!!


----------



## dr&momto2boys

Cool thread! 

I've read the first page and some pages randomly throughout.  I'm wondering if someone can tell me which GV (LV) might be best to request for our upcoming trip?  For instance, would 8502 or 8512 have a better glimpse of the MK?  Is that tower a better request view-wise than the other tower? 

Thanks!


----------



## kamikazecat

Thanks for the picture of the balcony locks. I was still obsessing over whether my 4yo could open it. I think I can relax now.


----------



## Muhlenberg

kamikazecat said:


> Thanks for the picture of the balcony locks. I was still obsessing over whether my 4yo could open it. I think I can relax now.


Yes you can...those locks work VERY HARD.  I really don't think a 4 yo can unlock them...and the door is heavy.


----------



## DVCGeek

Muhlenberg said:


> Yes you can...those locks work VERY HARD.  I really don't think a 4 yo can unlock them...and the door is heavy.



COuldn't agree more- I've stayed in two studios @ BLT and been in another two units, and I've struggled with the balcony door the first time around!    I think fiddling with the double locks is at least part of it...  Beleive it or not, I'm not NORMALLY so mechanically declined!


----------



## DenLo

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35672820&postcount=717

Just a couple of additions to my DH's (wdrl) post, link above, there is some damage to the black entertainment center/dresser.  It's obvious that the white chair from the table set caused the damage.  The table and chair set is very difficult to sit at as there is no leg room as the pedestal under the table has a wide base.  

Something interesting happened this morning.  When we opened the drapes were surprised that the sliding door was all fogged over.  And when I went out on it I noticed lint all over the floor of the balcony.  Then I realized I was smelling a dryer vent.  Lo and behold the dryer from the the 1 BR next door, villa 8026 is vented onto the studio for 8028.

Just saw the Owner's Locker van at the CR dock and John was driving.  I'm beginning to see why families or frequent visitors to WDW have an OL.


----------



## Muhlenberg

We had those same nicks on the black entertainment center from the white chairs in the 8106 studio.   I think that will (or has)  happened in all the studios.  There just plain is not enough room there.  It's bound to happen, and not just from people being abusive.

The 1 BR dryer vents into the studio???


----------



## DVCGeek

My inlaws stayed in *SV studio room # 7228 @ BLT* last month.  Here's a balcony pic I took:






_FYI, I was staying 5 floors above in 7728, but it looks like post 1 already has it as a confirmed MK view studio and that pics exist, so I won't post mine here unless requested!_

My parents were in another room on the north side of the outer crescent, but I don't have the # or pic handy at the moment; I'll try and check them against post 1 soon!


----------



## wdrl

Muhlenberg said:


> The 1 BR dryer vents into the studio???



The dryer from villa #8026 vents to the balcony of the studio, villa #8028.  You can see the vent is in the upper center portion of the attached photo.  We noticed a few pieces of lint on our balcony, which must have come from the vent.


----------



## Brenle

That is strange-venting onto a deck.  We own at SSR and our dryer was located in the front of our room.  Maybe it vented into the outside hallway over there.  I never noticed.  Hoping to stay at BLT next.  Loving all the pictures and info on this thread.


----------



## dizfan

wdrl said:


> The dryer from villa #8026 vents to the balcony of the studio, villa #8028.  You can see the vent is in the upper center portion of the attached photo.  We noticed a few pieces of lint on our balcony, which must have come from the vent.



For vent cleaning (preventing fire hazards), it makes sense to have it accessible from a balcony, but why put it in the corner where there is less airflow?  

Now that I think about it, I sure wouldn't want a job cleaning a vent that was near the ceiling and close to the railing 10 stories up.


----------



## 2Xited4Disney

I am in 7720 1 bedroom (RIGHT NOW!) , amazing MK view. I am very happy!


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

wdrl said:


> I was ready to find a 3-year-old who would probably open it in no time.



  Thanks for the laugh!  Also, thanks for your trip report & sharing your pictures.  

I can't wait to get to BLT.


----------



## Brenle

2Xited4Disney said:


> I am in 7720 1 bedroom (RIGHT NOW!) , amazing MK view. I am very happy!


 
Photos??


----------



## turningleaf

We were in 7236 over last weekend, just wanted to share the views from the balcony as my contribution and to thank all the others who've shared on this board!  It's a 2nd Floor one bedroom lockoff.  It's listed on this thread as a Standard View, but we paid for Lake View (we would have been happy with Standard View but none was available), and actually got a pretty good view of the EWP although from the balcony and not directly from the room.  But no excessive leaning out required.  We could also see the monorail.  

On the whole we were very happy with the location - near the elevator and to the sky bridge, near the side door to the pool area.   But we noted that it seems to be facing direct sun exposure - not sure if this was just because of the full glass curtainwall.  We would return around noon for naptime and after the first day learned to keep the curtains shut if we wanted the room to be cool.  But we would gladly stay in this unit again.

Also, we had very good mousekeeping, with towel animals left for my daughter, and always done by the time we got back at noon.

And oh my goodness!  I had been warned that the TV programming was rather limited, but I have to say we found it really bad.  Granted we are here for the parks, but we do like to relax and watch TV at night and not see advertising for Disney attractions all the time.  There was no dedicated cartoon channel, not even the classic Disney ones which I was expecting.  There were no cartoons at all, except for the regular Disney channel which ends at noon and becomes shows geared to older children.  Thank goodness we had our DVD's from the car!  

Here is the view.


----------



## turningleaf

deleted


----------



## WDWKOOK

turningleaf said:


> oops can someone tell me what I did wrong.


Did you paste the "img" code properly from your uploaded photo?


----------



## turningleaf

i just read the tutorial, i was not using the correct code, thanks!


----------



## keishashadow

finally made it thru most of the thread & armed w/info that i should request* 06, 08 or 14* for best chance of some sliver of MK view (jik the MK view waitlist doesn't pan out); i called MS today to update our res

I had originally requested an upper floor, MK view. The CM told me that all the res indicated was upper floor. She put me on hold to speak to supervisor. Turns out they cannot input a MK view request with a lakeview studio.

CM put me back on hold to verify that she could request the series of room numbers, came back & said all was well with that.

I questioned her as to which MK view studios were HC accessible & she told me they don't have that information; since HC rooms are also only a 'request'. That i understand & despite a member of my family having a HC placard, don't usually request a unit; figuring somebody else may need it more than we do. Still, I thought they'd have a list of the HC units somewhere @ MS.


----------



## donnajean17

Just back from 5 nights in a BLT villa... here is a view from one of the 4 balconies... 






Room #8424, this view is from the 2nd story right side bedroom...


----------



## nulty

HI!!!  We are making our first trip to Disney in April.  We are not owners, but I thought this might be a good place to ask a couple of questions.  We will be staying @ the BLT for three nights in a SV Studio.  It will be me, DH, DS (5) & DD (18months) & we will need a pack n play.  Do they have one in the studio?  And can the pull-out couch be used or is that the only place to open the pack n play?  My other question is on my confirmation it has a "4w" next to standard view, what does that stand for???I have read that the studio is tight, but we are just happy to be staying @ the Blt!


----------



## myDISboards

From one of the threads under *Disney Resorts*...



csaribay said:


> Anything past the elevator lobbies on the north side (even rooms ending in 14 or less) are not sold/booked as Magic Kingdom views on ANY floor. The majority of rooms between 14 - 2 are sold as Bay Lake View (with a couple standard view rooms on the lower floors).
> 
> I've stayed in 8410 both on opening day and for a more extended period when I had family in town . Fantastic view off to the left side, and a nice view of the  northern side of Bay Lake looking straight out.


----------



## Brenle

donnajean17 said:


> Just back from 5 nights in a BLT villa... here is a view from one of the 4 balconies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Room #8424, this view is from the 2nd story right side bedroom...


 
Wow!  What a great view.  Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## WDWKOOK

nulty said:


> HI!!!  We are making our first trip to Disney in April.  We are not owners, but I thought this might be a good place to ask a couple of questions.  We will be staying @ the BLT for three nights in a SV Studio.  It will be me, DH, DS (5) & DD (18months) & we will need a pack n play.  Do they have one in the studio?  And can the pull-out couch be used or is that the only place to open the pack n play?  My other question is on my confirmation it has a "4w" next to standard view, what does that stand for???I have read that the studio is tight, but we are just happy to be staying @ the Blt!


According to _csaribay_ (on another thread) these are the room view designations for BLT:

_"4F (MK view) 4L (Bay Lake View) or 4Z (I think - should be Standard View)"_

Since Chris wasn't sure about 4Z and your res. has 4W, it may be that 4W is actually "STD View".


----------



## torsie24

I wish people would stop posting amazing LV view photos!!

Now I want one of the MK view LV rooms (if that makes sense) over the actual MK view rooms!

*sigh*


----------



## TLPL

We stayed at 7540, a studio, lake view. Look to the left: 




Look straight ahead:




Look to the right:


----------



## nulty

WDWKOOK said:


> According to _csaribay_ (on another thread) these are the room view designations for BLT:
> 
> _"4F (MK view) 4L (Bay Lake View) or 4Z (I think - should be Standard View)"_
> 
> Since Chris wasn't sure about 4Z and your res. has 4W, it may be that 4W is actually "STD View".



Thank You!


----------



## Cruella 66




----------



## micandminforever

My reservation has (4O) after the lake view one bedroom villa.


----------



## tiggerrifficheidi

Ours was a 1BR LV, #8110 (north outside of the C)

This is taken from the balcony of the bedroom looking left.






At night from the living room looking left.


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

tiggerrifficheidi said:


> Ours was a 1BR LV, #8110 (north outside of the C)
> 
> This is taken from the balcony of the bedroom looking left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At night from the living room looking left.



Excellent view!  I certainly wouldn't mind that for LV points.


----------



## Mom2BCCC

We stayed in 8429 a 2BR LV from 2/28 - 3/5.  Loved it!  Requested upper floor even numbered room.  We got 14th floor odd number room.  We arrived at noon and the room was not ready until about 3:45. At around 2PM I went and asked when the room would be ready.  No pressure I was trying to decide if we should walk over to MK or wait to get into the room.  The CM at the desk went in the back and came out 15 minutes later to tell me that he had changed our room to a higher floor and it would be ready soon. Its possible we originally had an even numbered room but we were very happy with the room we got.  Its right near the south elevator so easy access to the sky bridge.  With 4 kids under 6 we were happy with the short walk.  Here is the daytime and sunrise view:











Our party was also in a LV studio.  I'll post view pictures next.


----------



## Mom2BCCC

We spent 1 night with 9 ppl. in a two BR.  OK for one night but my cousin, his wife and DD4 were happy to move to a studio for the rest of the week.  We checked them in at 8AM hoping to get a room near our 2 BR.  The CM at the desk took a look and said she could get them "close".  She did a great job.  They got the phone call that their room was ready at 3:30PM. It was right down the hall on the other side of the elevators.


----------



## Brenle

Amazing view and beautiful photos.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## quinnc19

Will this be visible to all Lake View Rooms? I think my DD would really enjoy it!


----------



## disney-super-mom

I am loving all these incredible views.  Even the SV rooms seem to have great views.  Beautiful!  

My ONLY problem with this resort and some of those great views.....the thought of one of my kids goofing off or playing around and then falling over the railing from one of those VERY HIGH balconies.  Scares me!


----------



## DVCGeek

quinnc19 said:


> Will this be visible to all Lake View Rooms?



LV rooms on the South outer side of the tower (high even numbers for the last two digits) should have a good view; DW watched it almost every night when we were in LV studio 7340 on the third floor.  In fact, I think middle or lower floors might be the best for watching it; looking down at a steep angle things might get distorted.  Rooms on the north inner side of the tower (low odd numbers) MIGHT have a view, especially when it is across the lake and by Wilderness Lodge.  I'm not sure if it is "double sided" though, so it might be even less exciting than 'the back side of water'.    However, I'm pretty sure rooms ending with low even (north outer) and high odd (south inner) will NOT be able to see it at all.  Hope that helps!  

FWIW, I stopped and watched it from the sky bridge one night in Feb and thought that was a great viewing spot, so if you can't see it from your room and don't feel like heading to the beach this is another option.


----------



## quinnc19

Thanks! My parents will be babysitting on a couple of nights and it will be easier for them if they don't have to go anywhere with DD. Could you see any fireworks from your room? It would be awesome if she could see both, but I think she'd rather have the water pageant if we have to choose.




DVCGeek said:


> LV rooms on the South outer side of the tower (high even numbers for the last two digits) should have a good view; DW watched it almost every night when we were in LV studio 7340 on the third floor.  In fact, I think middle or lower floors might be the best for watching it; looking down at a steep angle things might get distorted.  Rooms on the north inner side of the tower (low odd numbers) MIGHT have a view, especially when it is across the lake and by Wilderness Lodge.  I'm not sure if it is "double sided" though, so it might be even less exciting than 'the back side of water'.    However, I'm pretty sure rooms ending with low even (north outer) and high odd (south inner) will NOT be able to see it at all.  Hope that helps!
> 
> FWIW, I stopped and watched it from the sky bridge one night in Feb and thought that was a great viewing spot, so if you can't see it from your room and don't feel like heading to the beach this is another option.


----------



## lissiesmum

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I was recently in an xx28 studio (7428 to be exact so I was also on a lower floor - 4th) and would recommend requesting an 18.  My direct view was of the CR.  Nice, but not exactly MK IMO.
> 
> This is the straight-on view and what you could see from inside the room except if you were standing immediately by the window on the left side.  Then you could see the castle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the view from the balcony looking towards the right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the view looking towards the left from the balcony:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My request had been for floor 8 or higher.



Hmmm....I was considering booking a MK view studio, but looking at these pics, it's not the view that you see from the CR itself...MK is almost an afterthought in this view....looks like all MK views are not created equal....still a nice view, but not what I pictured.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## DVCGeek

quinnc19 said:


> Could you see any fireworks from your room? It would be awesome if she could see both, but I think she'd rather have the water pageant if we have to choose.



I don't think it would be possible to see both fireworks (at least *NOT *MK's; you *MIGHT *be able to see Epcot's WAYYYYYY in the distance...) and the water pageant from any room in BLT, at least not very well for either!  I'd suggest you stick with the WP and try *asking for "a room ending in a high even number on a middle or lower floor"* (like 7340 we were in).  My guess is that might be a fairly easy request to get as I doubt too many people want that; even always seems to be trying for a high floor and sneaking in seeing the castle despite paying for lake view!!!


----------



## goofy4tink

lissiesmum said:


> Hmmm....I was considering booking a MK view studio, but looking at these pics, it's not the view that you see from the CR itself...MK is almost an afterthought in this view....looks like all MK views are not created equal....still a nice view, but not what I pictured.  Thanks for posting!



Have to agree. I have a MK view studio booked for August. I am not going to be happy if it's this type view. Those who have booked lakeviews have sometimes gotten better MK views than this one. 
I wonder if there is something in particular that I should be asking to be put on my 'requests' in order to get a really decent MK view.


----------



## wdrl

goofy4tink said:


> I wonder if there is something in particular that I should be asking to be put on my 'requests' in order to get a really decent MK view.



We stayed in Villa #8028, which is an MK view studio on the 10th floor.  I posted some photos of our view earlier on this thread (see http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35672136&postcount=715).   I was very happy with our view, even though we could not see the Castle, Space Mountain, or the Fireworks from the bed; we had to be on the balcony to have a good view of these things.

The MK view studios have room numbers ending in xx18 or xx28. The studios ending in xx28, like ours, face more toward the southwest.  The studios ending in xx18 face more toward the northwest, which gives these studios a more "head-on" view of the Castle.

If we do another MK view studio in the future, I'll request as high a floor as possible.  To me, the higher the floor, the better.  If at checkin they have an xx18 studio available, I might opt for that IF its on a high floor.

Enjoy your stay at BLT!!!


----------



## Mike2023

goofy4tink said:


> Have to agree. I have a MK view studio booked for August. I am not going to be happy if it's this type view. Those who have booked lakeviews have sometimes gotten better MK views than this one.
> I wonder if there is something in particular that I should be asking to be put on my 'requests' in order to get a really decent MK view.



I think it helps to be as high up in the tower as you can.  When we check in this Jan they put us low (3rd floor) I noticed this at check in right away said hold on, please move me up.  They had no problems with it and the view was GREAT.  Fireworks A+....

I really don't think its fair to say just because you can see the magic kingdom that its a "Magic Kingdom view room".


----------



## kent285

Here now in 8136 - 1-bedroom 11th floor with view of Baylake, CR, and GF.  Will post pictures next week.  BLT is definitely living up to its reputation-really beautiful!  We arrived yesterday (Sun.) at 10:30 and room was ready.  Hoping for better weather today...rained a lot yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Sandisw

goofy4tink said:


> Have to agree. I have a MK view studio booked for August. I am not going to be happy if it's this type view. Those who have booked lakeviews have sometimes gotten better MK views than this one.
> I wonder if there is something in particular that I should be asking to be put on my 'requests' in order to get a really decent MK view.



And this is one of the reasons why I don't think that I would pay the extra points for an MK view room.  Someone is going to get these rooms and I would not want to be that one.

I stayed in a LV room last August (#8206) that had a great fireworks view at night time, to our left.  For me, that was enough to seal the deal that I would never spend the extra for MK view.

I hope that you get a higher floor room!!!


----------



## Cruella 66

Just wondering...realistically...if I requested a high floor (we have MK view ressie on points) how likely am I to get it?  Wouldn't it be just as easy to see what they give me at check in and get it changed then????


----------



## wdrl

Cruella 66 said:


> Just wondering...realistically...if I requested a high floor (we have MK view ressie on points) how likely am I to get it?  Wouldn't it be just as easy to see what they give me at check in and get it changed then????



You have nothing to lose by requesting a high prior to your check in.  You might find that a room on a high floor is ready and waiting for you when you arrive.  If you don't request anything ahead of time, the front desk may think you really don't care what is assigned to you. You would then have to wait while the front desk tries to find a room.


----------



## Haley Whippet

Mom2BCCC said:


> We stayed in 8429 a 2BR LV from 2/28 - 3/5.  Loved it!  Requested upper floor even numbered room.  We got 14th floor odd number room.  We arrived at noon and the room was not ready until about 3:45. At around 2PM I went and asked when the room would be ready.  No pressure I was trying to decide if we should walk over to MK or wait to get into the room.  The CM at the desk went in the back and came out 15 minutes later to tell me that he had changed our room to a higher floor and it would be ready soon. Its possible we originally had an even numbered room but we were very happy with the room we got.  Its right near the south elevator so easy access to the sky bridge.  With 4 kids under 6 we were happy with the short walk.  Here is the daytime and sunrise view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our party was also in a LV studio.  I'll post view pictures next.


WOW! Great views! We just booked a LV for October..


----------



## noname70

subscribing


----------



## helloconnie

Okay...so I have a Dedicated 2BR MK View booked for the end of May / first of June.  I had requested an upper floor.  After reading these posts, I just called back and specifically requested NOT to have a room ending in xx30.

The CM was very nice and asked me how I knew these things!  I told him about DISboards and our little thread.  He asked how everyone knew.  I told him its trip reports and photos from owners who have already been to BLT.  He said today he was getting a lot of 'unusual' requests and was wondering where people were getting their inforomation from.  

  Gotta love the DISboards!


----------



## DisneyJen

We were at BLT in a LV studio on March 19 for one night. 

Here are our views not using a zoom:

Looking to the left:






Looking right:






Here are some of the studio itself.

Sofa area (notice how close to the bed):






Bed:






TV and storage area:






The dreaded bathroom sink/kitchen galley combo. I really did not like this set up at all! You could already see the build up of hair care products on the kitchen cabinets.


----------



## poohj80

DisneyJen said:


> The dreaded bathroom sink/kitchen galley combo. I really did not like this set up at all! You could already see the build up of hair care products on the kitchen cabinets.



We just stayed in a BLT studio for the first time last week and completely agree that this is a dreaded layout.  It was difficult to make breakfast for DD while DH was trying to shave.  What a mess!  

Of course, we realized how spoiled we have become in 1BRs, but we just needed a couple nights after a DCL and it was spring break points.


----------



## DisneyJen

poohj80 said:


> We just stayed in a BLT studio for the first time last week and completely agree that this is a dreaded layout.  It was difficult to make breakfast for DD while DH was trying to shave.  What a mess!
> 
> Of course, we realized how spoiled we have become in 1BRs, but we just needed a couple nights after a DCL and it was spring break points.



It was just one night, and a Friday at that, for us at the tail end of a trip. I really wanted to add on at BLT but that layout put the last nail in the add-on-at-BLT coffin.

I can't imagine what it would have been like it our 17-year-old DD had been with us in that studio


----------



## disneyandme

How loud are the fireworks inside the BLT rooms? We are headed down at the end of April. i'm not as worried about a regular nightly fireworks, but the middle of the night Grad night fireworks and whether or not they will wake everyone up. I don't want cranky kids and grandparents.


----------



## DisneyJen

disneyandme said:


> How loud are the fireworks inside the BLT rooms? We are headed down at the end of April. i'm not as worried about a regular nightly fireworks, but the middle of the night Grad night fireworks and whether or not they will wake everyone up. I don't want cranky kids and grandparents.



We were at the Top of the World Lounge for the fireworks and not in our room. We really couldn't hear the fireworks from the TOWL but that could have been because of the piped in soundtrack for "Wishes."


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

DisneyJen said:


> The dreaded bathroom sink/kitchen galley combo. I really did not like this set up at all! You could already see the build up of hair care products on the kitchen cabinets.



Strange design.  

Thanks for sharing your pictures.


----------



## helloconnie

xx16 or xx22 or xx24 or xx30


I have a 2BR Dedicated MK view booked for the end of May.   It is my first trip home to BLT.  For those of you that have visited already, can  you answer some questions?

What were your impressions?  How was the view?  How close/far away from the elevator where you?  Would you stay in this room again?  Do you have any pictures to share?

Thanks!


----------



## Mean Queen

helloconnie said:


> xx16 or xx22 or xx24 or xx30
> 
> 
> I have a 2BR Dedicated MK view booked for the end of May.   It is my first trip home to BLT.  For those of you that have visited already, can  you answer some questions?
> 
> What were your impressions?  How was the view?  How close/far away from the elevator where you?  Would you stay in this room again?  Do you have any pictures to share?
> 
> Thanks!



We stayed in 7830.  It was right next to the elevator, but still quiet.  It was also a quick walk to the bridge.  Here's a link to my post with pictures.

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=33630825&postcount=199


----------



## TiaMaria

We had 2 BLT "LV" studios for 4 nights at the beginning of March.

The one I stayed in with my pre-teen niece and nephew was fine.  7538.  Nice view of the lake, marina, Contemporary and the bridge.

My sister and BIL stayed across the hall in 7537.  Let's put it this way.  You could see the lake if you went out on the balcony, walked as far left as possible and leaned over the railing and looked to the right.  Then you saw a sliver of water beyond the pool area.  Mostly you were looking directly into other rooms if you glanced to the left or looked straight ahead.  This clearly should be called a  Standard View, IMO.

When we booked, we asked for rooms in ending in 06 and 08, on the same floor if possible.  We completely understood this was simply a request.  We were OK if we got a different location and even a different floor.  Wouldn't have been ideal - but we could have coped.  

However we were not prepared to "cope" with not getting what we had paid for.  This trip we had used my points - 96 per room.

The good news - our rooms were ready at 12:15PM.  We were excited - we've never gotten into our rooms that early.  My sis and I had left the kids and BIL at Epcot to go and check in and deal with luggage.  The were on the same level as the bridge and just a short walk to that as well as the elevators. Once we saw her room view, we called down to the front dest to question the LV versus the Std view.  The CM said that "...as long as you can see any part of the lake - it's considered a "LV"".  That's ridiculous.  Then over 90% of the rooms would be considered some kind of LV.  She said there was no other Studio available that night to change to.  We called Member Services and went through the same scenario.  They basically put us on hold and called the Front Desk, came back and told us there was a room that my sister and BIL could switch to the next night and it would be on a different floor.  If we had been staying longer than 4 nights - or were in a 1 or 2 bedroom, we might have gone along with this - but we were also leery of where the room would be - they wouldn't tell us - how did we know it wouldn't have been just as bad?

Last resort, we called our Guide.  I told him that I was seriously looking at adding on at BLT (was - past tense), but was not comfortable.  I let him know that not only were we having problems with the designation, but there have been TONS of others on the board with discrepancies.  At this point, I wanted to be refunded the difference in points.  We figured it was about 17 points for that room, those nights and that view.  He agreed to get back to me.  My sister and BIL suggested he meet us for a cocktail in their room to see for himself.  He said he didn't need to see.  He admitted the room designations are very loose and said they are again being looked at for re-allocation.  

He ended up splitting the points with us.  My account was refunded 10 points by the end of our stay.

We really liked the location of the resort and the decor of the rooms... however...we ususally get a 2 bedroom when we travel together, but this time, it was a short trip and my BIL was not originally going so we opted for the 2 studios originally.  In retrospect, once he committed to coming, we should have switched to a 2 bedroom.  The room with me and 2 pre-teens was way too small.  We had no bathroom door issues (lol - I'm in the bathroom - stay out!).   Storage was tight.  What's with the little bitty closet being filled up with a safe, pac-n-play, vacume cleaner, etc?  And I do not do my hair in my kitchen at home - I don't like doing it there on vacation either.

In the end we won't be adding on at BLT.  It's just too iffy that you will get what you pay for as far as the view.  I would hate to be po'd and disappointed every time I "went home".  I am even loathe to book there at the 7 month mark again for this reason.  If there was some way they could do a better job at this, I would reconsider.  Unfortunately I don't see them admitting that they have WAY, WAY more standard view rooms than they like to admit.

Loved, loved, loved the Top of The World lounge.  This would be the ONLY incentive to stay here again unfortunately.


----------



## helloconnie

I haven't stayed at BLT yet so I haven't had the opportunity to be disappointed in the room location for the points.  M very first trip as a DVC owner was this February and I stayed at AKV and booked a studio with savannah view at Kidani.  I was extremely disappointed with the room location.  I used the points to get a savannah view and my direct view was a fence that separated the Pembrooke savannah from the pool area.  I could not even see the pool because of all the plants.  How many animals did I see in my little corner of a svannah view.  One swan in the little pond I could see.  That's it!  I did provide that feedback on teh survey Disney sends out after your visit, but I have not provided the input to DVC.  I need to do that today.

I have a big trip coming up at the end of May.  Our first trip home to BLT.  I have a 2 BR dedicated Magic Kingdom view reserved.  My DH will be on this trip (he was not on the Feb trip) along with another couple and their daughter.  This is there first trip to Disney.  I hope the room is not a disappointment.


----------



## BoardwalkSuzy

We're a group of 9 and trying to decide between reserving a BLT Grand Villa or BWV Grand Villa.  Who has seen or stayed in both and which would you pick, based on location, amenities, and views?


----------



## SFD998

We will be making or second trip to BLT in June. This time we went with a MK view because we are doing a split stay and figured we would splurge on the points. I have already requested a high floor with the room ending in "18" as opposed to "28". Does anyone have anymore suggestions or a better way to request this?


----------



## DenLo

SFD998 said:


> We will be making or second trip to BLT in June. This time we went with a MK view because we are doing a split stay and figured we would splurge on the points. I have already requested a high floor with the room ending in "18" as opposed to "28". Does anyone have anymore suggestions or a better way to request this?



Sounds good.  Definitely a better MK view (or Theme Park View as it now states on the MS website).  Have a great trip.


----------



## hkeller27

SFD998 said:


> We will be making or second trip to BLT in June. This time we went with a MK view because we are doing a split stay and figured we would splurge on the points. I have already requested a high floor with the room ending in "18" as opposed to "28". Does anyone have anymore suggestions or a better way to request this?



We stayed in a MK view room, 8118.  Amazing, amazing view!  When we walked in for the first time, the shades were open and the Castle was DEAD CENTER.  My kids (and me!) nearly hit the floor.  It was amazing.  Oh, I should have mentioned that it was a Studio.  

Good luck, I hope you get an amazing view too!!


----------



## DenLo

BoardwalkSuzy said:


> We're a group of 9 and trying to decide between reserving a BLT Grand Villa or BWV Grand Villa.  Who has seen or stayed in both and which would you pick, based on location, amenities, and views?



Well I've toured a BLT GV, LV and it was fabulous.  The square footage for each is for BLT - 2044 & for BWV - 2142.  So the BWV has the advantage there.  Here's a trip report showing photos of BWV GV 5037.  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35148230&postcount=82.  It's a 2 story GV.  All of the GV's at BLT are 2 stories.  Here's some photos a BLT GV,
http://www.baylaketower.net/grandvilla.html.

Which park(s) does your group really like?  BLT - MK; BWV  - Epcot and DHS are walking distance.

At BLT you have access to the restaurants at CR, the other monorail resorts, Poly and GF.  Then there is ferry access to Wilderness Lodge and Ft. Wilderness.  And if you want you can monorail to Epcot for the restaurants there.  You'll also have access to TOTW Lounge.  You can see the Wishes fireworks from BLT including TOTW and the Electric Water Pageant.

At BWV you have all of the restaurants at BW and BC, the Swan and Dolphin, Epcot and DHS.   And you have the Boardwalk for evening entertainment including Jellyrolls, dueling piano bar (age 21 and up only).

Personally if I had the points, BLT would win.


----------



## briarwolf

Awesome thread!  Very helpful.


----------



## briarwolf

flipflopmom said:


> This thread should come with a warning!  After reading all 42 pages, I took my dog out the back door and thought, " man we didn't get a castle view".  I need to get off disboards!!!!!
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I did not use the quote feature correctly


----------



## LoveMickey

We stayed in room 7100.  First Floor.  This was the very last room when you took a right coming in the doors to BLT.  This was a 2 Bedroom dedicated.  

I'll post a pic when I get home tonight.  It was a very large place.  Much bigger than a 2 bedroom we stayed in later that trip at the BCV.

The view was of the Contemporary Marina.  We were going on a cruise that trip and the little one wanted to know when our boat was coming to pick us up.


----------



## disneygal922

So I had a dream last night that our studio lake view was a second floor with a view of a giant tree and air conditioner with no water to be seen... anywhere.  So I came on here just to make sure I was dreaming crazy!   Anybody have a lake view with a giant tree and air conditioner?


----------



## LoveMickey

LoveMickey said:


> We stayed in room 7144.  First Floor.  This was the very last room when you took a right coming in the doors to BLT.  This was a 2 Bedroom dedicated.
> 
> I'll post a pic when I get home tonight.  It was a very large place.  Much bigger than a 2 bedroom we stayed in later that trip at the BCV.
> 
> The view was of the Contemporary Marina.  We were going on a cruise that trip and the little one wanted to know when our boat was coming to pick us up.



Here's  some pics of our room.


----------



## TagsMissy

HAHAH OK I think I promised these back in October...  Sorry I just realized today that I never posted. 

Room 7216 2BR Dedicated Std View:

To the Left





To the right (can you hear me Beyonce?) and zoomed in obviously!





Straight and not zoomed in much:





Fireworks (We had the queen and twin chair beds open):





(OK so not the best photo but you get the idea. For a standard we were happy  )










I cannot remember if we thought HMMM turn off the lights or if hubby didn't turn on the flash for this one... haha


----------



## work2play

Thank you for the photos!  Cannot complain about that "standard" view!


----------



## TagsMissy

work2play said:


> Thank you for the photos!  Cannot complain about that "standard" view!



Oh we definitely did not complain one bit! It was awesome. I was so happy at the view we had once we opened the door to our room.  From what I can still tell the MK view rooms start the floor above us so we got a great deal in my eyes.

The lovely CM at check in had even tried to get us a higher room; we didn't ask but when we got there he said give me a second and he called someone and asked if he could get us a higher room ((at this point we didn't even know we faced MK))! When I we got inside I thought it was so sweet that he tried; he must have known what we faced at that point.  I was sad we only had 2 nights at BLT. I cannot wait to go back. I don't know if I'll want to spent the points on MK view or not hahah I'll try my luck on Std or LV and hope I get even a partial MK View.


----------



## wheredreamsbegin

We just returned from a wonderful week at WDW.  One of the best things about our trip was our room.  Room 7802 is a dedicated two-bedroom lake view.  It was located at the very end of the hallway.  The majority of the view from our balconies was of Bay Lake; however, if we looked to the left, we could see Cinderella Castle, Space Mountain, and Astro Orbiter.  We could see Wishes from our balcony.  We could also see a little bit of the water pageant.  The view of the water pageant was better if we went into the stairwell (which was through the door immediately to our left when we exited our room).  The room and the views were spectacular.


----------



## briarwolf

TagsMissy said:


> HAHAH OK I think I promised these back in October...  Sorry I just realized today that I never posted.
> 
> Room 7216 2BR Dedicated Std View:
> 
> To the Left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To the right (can you hear me Beyonce?) and zoomed in obviously!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Straight and not zoomed in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fireworks (We had the queen and twin chair beds open):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (OK so not the best photo but you get the idea. For a standard we were happy  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot remember if we thought HMMM turn off the lights or if hubby didn't turn on the flash for this one... haha



Great pictures and great pixie dust for you!!!  What a view of the fireworks for a "standard view".

p.s. I think my wife would agree with you about being the wife of a Soldier...I deploy to Afghanistan towards the end of the summer..."Hail Canada" our Northern Brothers and Sisters.


----------



## wdrl

On March 30, 2010, DVD declared 24 more BLT Units for the DVC membership inventory.  These 24 Units contain 31 two-bedroom villas:  14 dedicated villas and 17 lockoff villas.

By declaring more villas for the DVC membership, it increases the chances that members will be successful in getting a BLT villa for the upcoming Holiday season and beyond.  With this latest declaration 73.66% of BLT is now declared for the DVC membership.  This means that 73.66% of BLT can be booked using points, while only 26.33% is held by Disney for cash reservations.

On a personal note:  One of the Units just declared was Unit 62A.  This Unit includes villa #8028, the MK view studio on the 10th floor that my wife and I stayed in for our first stay as DVC members.   Don't ask me to explain why, but I got goosebumps when I saw our first DVC villa's floor plan in the Declaration document.  Maybe its the same feeling some people get when they see the ultrasound for their first child?  Nah, probably not. . . but close!


----------



## DVCGeek

wdrl said:


> Don't ask me to explain why, but I got goosebumps when I saw our first DVC villa's floor plan in the Declaration document.  Maybe its the same feeling some people get when they see the ultrasound for their first child?  Nah, probably not. . . but close!



  Hey, I took pictures of the doorknobs and room numbers of 7326 & 7328 {Unit 13A} since I own there and have floor plans printed out of them, my AKV unit, and VWL Unit w/ room numbers figured out, etc.  So, you aren't alone in sentimentality like that!!!


----------



## work2play

wdrl said:


> On March 30, 2010, DVD declared 24 more BLT Units for the DVC membership inventory.  These 24 Units contain 31 two-bedroom villas:  14 dedicated villas and 17 lockoff villas.
> 
> By declaring more villas for the DVC membership, it increases the chances that members will be successful in getting a BLT villa for the upcoming Holiday season and beyond.  With this latest declaration 73.66% of BLT is now declared for the DVC membership.  This means that 73.66% of BLT can be booked using points, while only 26.33% is held by Disney for cash reservations.
> 
> On a personal note:  One of the Units just declared was Unit 62A.  This Unit includes villa #8028, the MK view studio on the 10th floor that my wife and I stayed in for our first stay as DVC members.   Don't ask me to explain why, but I got goosebumps when I saw our first DVC villa's floor plan in the Declaration document.  Maybe its the same feeling some people get when they see the ultrasound for their first child?  Nah, probably not. . . but close!



Thanks for that update!  Do you think that means that calling now there will be more units in the near term?  (Should we be calling to fill those last minute reservations!)


----------



## disney0505

Do you know how much of the resort is sold out?  Declaration does not mean that the points have been sold, correct?

Thanks.


----------



## wdrl

work2play said:


> Thanks for that update!  Do you think that means that calling now there will be more units in the near term?  (Should we be calling to fill those last minute reservations!)



You raise an interesting question to which I don't know the answer.  I would guess that even though these 31 newly declared villas now belong to the DVC inventory, the normal breakage rules still apply.  If any DVC villa is not booked using points within 60 days of check-in, then the villa becomes available through CRO for cash bookings.  So members can call to fill those last minute reservations, but they will be competing with non-members wanting to pay cash for trips starting in 60 days or less.

I don't know how Disney handles the transition of villas from cash to DVC DVC inventory.  Until these 31 villas were declared on 3/30/2010, they could have been available for cash reservations.  Is possible that CRO had already booked them before they were declared for the DVC?  Or does Disney, anticipating a declaration, hold off and not book cash reservations for these villas?

Bottom line:  No matter how Disney handles the transition or how the breakage rules apply, the odds are better at getting a BLT room today then they were last week!


----------



## wdrl

disney0505 said:


> Do you know how much of the resort is sold out?  Declaration does not mean that the points have been sold, correct?
> 
> Thanks.



As of April 2, 2010, 51.74% of BLT's estimated 5,733,530 points have been sold.  This is based on deeds filed by Disney with the Orange County Comptroller.  Technically, points have to be declared before the points can be sold.


----------



## TagsMissy

briarwolf said:


> Great pictures and great pixie dust for you!!!  What a view of the fireworks for a "standard view".
> 
> p.s. I think my wife would agree with you about being the wife of a Soldier...I deploy to Afghanistan towards the end of the summer..."Hail Canada" our Northern Brothers and Sisters.



Yeah Briar -- it can be an interesting life. Stay safe in Afghanistan!  Try and get into the Dis now and then to let us know you are OK   We currently have 4 friends there right now but their tour is coming to a close pretty soon.

Thanks for the comments on the photos. It was awesome -- I won't hold my breath that I'll be so lucky next time when we go back next year in a 1BR


----------



## 757hokie

Awesome thread.  Thanks for the tips.  It helped me get this room.  Here's the view from 7216, which is a STANDARD VIEW 2BR.  

Sure, the parking lot is right there, but you still get to wake up to Cinderella Castle and Space Mountain every morning!  






We weren't back at BLT to see what Wishes looked like from the room, but I'm sure it was pretty good.


----------



## TagsMissy

HEY That's my room you are in! hehehe here's my photos I posted earlier of the same room 

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36059702&postcount=790


Nice surprise to see the view wasn't it?

What requests did you make to get it? We just happened to luck out.


757hokie said:


> Awesome thread.  Thanks for the tips.  It helped me get this room.  Here's the view from 7216, which is a STANDARD VIEW 2BR.
> 
> Sure, the parking lot is right there, but you still get to wake up to Cinderella Castle and Space Mountain every morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We weren't back at BLT to see what Wishes looked like from the room, but I'm sure it was pretty good.


----------



## erosenst

Just got back from three nights in 8535 - a 1BR LV.  I had meant to list requests on  my reservation, and forgot - my bad. Also meant to take pics of the room, and realized I didn't.

We were near the north elevator, but far enough not to hear noise - very nice.  It's on the "inside" of the semi-circle, and you definitely had to stand in the right place to see the lake.  It was a nice view of the pool, and high enough there was no noise from it.  There was enough view into the rooms straight across that I made sure the curtains were closed before changing clothes.

Really liked having the island  in the kitchen, as well as the closet for the washer/dryer (and our suitcases!).  The room connected to another (am guessing studio) and the hallway there was really nice for storing a stroller.  Although I see the point about the sliding door to the second bath, the 'crack' is only to that hall, and it doesn't get much use.


----------



## 757hokie

TagsMissy said:


> HEY That's my room you are in! hehehe here's my photos I posted earlier of the same room
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36059702&postcount=790
> 
> 
> Nice surprise to see the view wasn't it?
> 
> What requests did you make to get it? We just happened to luck out.



Cool!  I actually booked the room back in mid 2009 (stayed in early Feb 2010) and requested it specifically by room number after reading some reviews here and at DVCNews.com.  Great view for the points, huh?  I see my suspicions about the great view of Wishes were correct!  Cool fireworks pics...good times!


----------



## tbenny

Wow I just found this thread and almost have tears in my eyes of excitement

I am going to BLT this Wednesday  1 bdroom lake view with dh ds 10 and dd 6     Any particular room we should request? we are staying there for 4 nights.
Thank you for all the pictures in this thread


----------



## briarwolf

TagsMissy said:


> Yeah Briar -- it can be an interesting life. Stay safe in Afghanistan!  Try and get into the Dis now and then to let us know you are OK   We currently have 4 friends there right now but their tour is coming to a close pretty soon.
> 
> Thanks for the comments on the photos. It was awesome -- I won't hold my breath that I'll be so lucky next time when we go back next year in a 1BR



I will try to post when I can.  Thanks!
Hopefully I will have some great 1BR pictures to post after our trip in May.


----------



## tinasquirrel

We stayed in the 3 bedroom grand villa in January.  Room 8424, which is on the 14 and 15th floors, under the lounge.  (No noise issues related to being under the lounge by the way.)  While it was gorgeous and awesome to be able to see the fireworks from one of our 4 (!) balconies, it wasn't quite attractive looking at the parking lot all day either.  I might prefer the lake view.  Not sure.











View at night.  All my fireworks shots weren't very good.


----------



## work2play

tinasquirrel said:


> We stayed in the 3 bedroom grand villa in January.  Room 8424, which is on the 14 and 15th floors, under the lounge.  (No noise issues related to being under the lounge by the way.)  While it was gorgeous and awesome to be able to see the fireworks from one of our 4 (!) balconies, it wasn't quite attractive looking at the parking lot all day either.  I might prefer the lake view.  Not sure.
> 
> View at night.  All my fireworks shots weren't very good.



Thank you for the great pictures!  I agree that the parking lot is a negative for the MK view rooms.  I think I would prefer lake view.


----------



## TLPL

It is like "glass half full or half empty" kind of thing.
To me it is more of a parking lot view than theme park view.
I perfer the lake view myself, I like to see the water, and it cost lower points too!


----------



## TLPL

wdrl said:


> Bottom line:  No matter how Disney handles the transition or how the breakage rules apply, the odds are better at getting a BLT room today then they were last week!




You are right WDRL! I just got my match on the wait list! Now I am book for a lake view studio for my October trip . 

Can someone help me wording my room view requests, so I can get one of those lake view room that can see the castle?? Is it better to request it throught member website's "contact us" form, since they can cut and paste my own words on the reservation? Will they accept if I ask for: Room # "XX14", "XX08" or "XX06". Or should I say "North facing Outer room"? 

Thanks for all advices.


----------



## Sandisw

TLPL said:


> You are right WDRL! I just got my match on the wait list! Now I am book for 1 studio lake view for my October trip .
> 
> Can someone help me wording my room view requests, so I can get one of those lake view room that can see the castle?? Is it better to request it throught member website's "contact us" form, since they can cut and paste my own words on the reservation? Will they accept if I ask for: Room # "XX14", "XX08" or "XX06". Or should I say "North facing Outer room"?
> 
> Thanks for all advices.



I think you can put it in either way, but the less specific you are, the better chance since they won't know what you want if the rooms you list are not available.

And, we stayed in #8206 last year and it was a studio so I believe all the ones ending ins XX06 are studios, not 1 bedrooms.   But, we did have a view of the castle.


----------



## work2play

wdrl said:


> You raise an interesting question to which I don't know the answer.  I would guess that even though these 31 newly declared villas now belong to the DVC inventory, the normal breakage rules still apply.  If any DVC villa is not booked using points within 60 days of check-in, then the villa becomes available through CRO for cash bookings.  So members can call to fill those last minute reservations, but they will be competing with non-members wanting to pay cash for trips starting in 60 days or less.
> 
> I don't know how Disney handles the transition of villas from cash to DVC DVC inventory.  Until these 31 villas were declared on 3/30/2010, they could have been available for cash reservations.  Is possible that CRO had already booked them before they were declared for the DVC?  Or does Disney, anticipating a declaration, hold off and not book cash reservations for these villas?
> 
> Bottom line:  No matter how Disney handles the transition or how the breakage rules apply, the odds are better at getting a BLT room today then they were last week!




Well it worked for me!  I just called and was able to get BLT 1 BR LV for Sept 24-27.  I also tried to get Dec 3-6, but it was not available even though we are still in the priority booking window (I know that it is the hardest time to get a DVC reservation!) I was able to get BWV (my other home resort), so I waitlisted for BLT, I think that the chance of getting BLT at that time will be zero if you do not own at BLT.  At least I am on the waitlist before all of the people at other home resorts that will try to get into BLT at the 7 month mark!


----------



## TLPL

And what did you request when you book Sandisw? We are booked for a studio.


----------



## work2play

TLPL said:


> You are right WDRL! I just got my match on the wait list! Now I am book for a lake view studio for my October trip .
> 
> Can someone help me wording my room view requests, so I can get one of those lake view room that can see the castle?? Is it better to request it throught member website's "contact us" form, since they can cut and paste my own words on the reservation? Will they accept if I ask for: Room # "XX14", "XX08" or "XX06". Or should I say "North facing Outer room"?
> 
> Thanks for all advices.



I would ask for even numbered room, north facing.


----------



## wdrl

work2play said:


> Well it worked for me!  I just called and was able to get BLT 1 BR LV for Sept 24-27.  I also tried to get Dec 3-6, but it was not available even though we are still in the priority booking window (I know that it is the hardest time to get a DVC reservation!) I was able to get BWV (my other home resort), so I waitlisted for BLT, I think that the chance of getting BLT at that time will be zero if you do not own at BLT.  At least I am on the waitlist before all of the people at other home resorts that will try to get into BLT at the 7 month mark!



It looks like we'll will just miss you in the Fall.  We have a BLT one bedroom LV booked for 9/30 - 10/3, then we move over to BWV from 10/3 - 10/9.  It will be our first stay at BWV.  Sure wish someone would make a map of BWV's rooms and views so we'll know which room to request (hint! hint!).


----------



## work2play

wdrl said:


> It looks like we'll will just miss you in the Fall.  We have a BLT one bedroom LV booked for 9/30 - 10/3, then we move over to BWV from 10/3 - 10/9.  It will be our first stay at BWV.  Sure wish someone would make a map of BWV's rooms and views so we'll know which room to request (hint! hint!).



Sorry to miss you!  I also wish someone would make a map!  I have never stayed at BWV, so I am looking forward to seeing what the possible view options are.  Everyone says BW view is the best, but my BW view reservation got cancelled due to snowmageddon, so it will be a while before I can try that view. I will scope out the resort when I am there for a conference that is being held at BW the first week in May, but I will not be staying in a DVC room...  Maybe I will have enough info when I get back to start a map thread for BWV!


----------



## Sandisw

TLPL said:


> And what did you request when you book Sandisw? We are booked for a studio.



I didn't request.  It was opening weekend and at that point, no one knew anything about the views.

We are going again this summer and I have requested an even #'d room and hope to be over on that end.


----------



## work2play

I updated the maps again, and included post numbers where there are photos.  Sorry it took awhile, it has been a very busy time!


----------



## TLPL

work2play said:


> I updated the maps again, and included post numbers where there are photos.  Sorry it took awhile, it has been a very busy time!



Great job work2play!!

I wonder why no one ever report stayed in any XX22 room?!?!?


----------



## Cruella 66

Sorry, I'm ignorant but where do I find the updated maps?  Thanks, Cindy


----------



## poohj80

Cruella 66 said:


> Sorry, I'm ignorant but where do I find the updated maps?  Thanks, Cindy



The first page of this thread.


----------



## DenLo

work2play said:


> I updated the maps again, and included post numbers where there are photos.  Sorry it took awhile, it has been a very busy time!



Thank you for updating the charts and maps.  We really appreciate all of your hard work on this thread.  And the information has been invaluable for many of us.


----------



## briarwolf

Just a couple more weeks until our FIRST welcome home!  I just wanted to say thanks for this thread and all the work you have put into it.  We may not get what we want when we get there, but at least we know what to ask for!  Thanks to everyone who has shared their input and their photos.  You all ROCK!


----------



## DVCGeek

work2play said:


> I updated the maps again, and included post numbers where there are photos.  Sorry it took awhile, it has been a very busy time!



I noticed "7228 standard view (studio) post # 727 " is in the page 1 list but not highlighted on the 'views actually reported' map..

Regardless, thanks for the time you have spent creating and maintaining this!!!


----------



## KyCruisinSusan

What is easier to get booked at the 7 month mark for BLT for this Dec? 4 day 1Br or Studio? LV or MK view? We would like a monorail resort.


----------



## Sandisw

KyCruisinSusan said:


> What is easier to get booked at the 7 month mark for BLT for this Dec? 4 day 1Br or Studio? LV or MK view? We would like a monorail resort.



LV will be easier than MK view, that is for sure.  As far as the other, I really don't know.  I know that many have said that BLT is pretty full right now for the first two weeks of December and that even owners are having to wait list both studios and 1 bedrooms.  Check out the resort availability board as it can show you dates that were NOT available when people called, for both types of room.


----------



## work2play

DVCGeek said:


> I noticed "7228 standard view (studio) post # 727 " is in the page 1 list but not highlighted on the 'views actually reported' map..
> 
> Regardless, thanks for the time you have spent creating and maintaining this!!!



Good catch,  I have updated the maps!


----------



## kent285




----------



## HomerHog

We stayed at BLT last month (3/24-28). We had booked a 1 BR Lake View and requested "highest floor, even numbered room, north side". When we checked-in we were completely on the opposite side of the resort. We were in 8134 -- 11th floor facing the Contemporary. Not quite what we asked for, but we really liked it.

Looking straight off the balcony, we could see the Contemporary, Wilderness Lodge, Spaceship Earth, Tower of Terror, Sorcer's hat, top of Tree of Life, Everest, Swan & Dolphin. To the left was about 1/2 of Bay Lake. To the right was the Grand Floridian, Seven Seas Lagoon, monorail line, and the MK docks and monorail station. We watched Illuminations from the balcony one night with our own music on my iPhone.

Here are a couple of pics.


----------



## kent285

HomerHog said:


> We stayed at BLT last month (3/24-28). We had booked a 1 BR Lake View and requested "highest floor, even numbered room, north side". When we checked-in we were completely on the opposite side of the resort. We were in 8134 -- 11th floor facing the Contemporary. Not quite what we asked for, but we really liked it.



Hey neighbor...we were in 8136 from March 21 - 27.  What are the chances of that??


----------



## work2play

HomerHog said:


> We stayed at BLT last month (3/24-28). We had booked a 1 BR Lake View and requested "highest floor, even numbered room, north side". When we checked-in we were completely on the opposite side of the resort. We were in 8134 -- 11th floor facing the Contemporary. Not quite what we asked for, but we really liked it.



Nice view!  I am not sure that the people that assign the rooms know what "north facing" is....   I would be happy to get any even numbered room seeing your photos!   Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## liznboys

Hi work2play, loving your info and updates!   Thanks!

I just noticed that room 7906 is not yellow yet, you do have it on the list though.  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35296261&postcount=670


----------



## wdrl

work2play said:


> Nice view!  I am not sure that the people that assign the rooms know what "north facing" is....   I would be happy to get any even numbered room seeing your photos!   Thanks for sharing them!



It would not surprise me if a majority of BLT Lake View room requests are for "high floor, even number, north facing."  There are only so many villas that satisfy all three conditions, so it doesn't surprise me that there is a lot of competition for those villas.


----------



## HomerHog

kent285 said:


> Hey neighbor...we were in 8136 from March 21 - 27.  What are the chances of that??



Wow, that's amazing. We really enjoyed the view and being close to the elevator.


----------



## work2play

liznboys said:


> Hi work2play, loving your info and updates!   Thanks!
> 
> I just noticed that room 7906 is not yellow yet, you do have it on the list though.  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35296261&postcount=670



Thanks, it is fixed.


----------



## dozerdog

Didn't see this room on this thread yet. It is a 2 BD MK view, that looks out directly over the sidewalk coming into BLT. Good view of MK, GF and PR, but mostly of the parking lot below.


----------



## work2play

dozerdog said:


> Didn't see this room on this thread yet. It is a 2 BD MK view, that looks out directly over the sidewalk coming into BLT. Good view of MK, GF and PR, but mostly of the parking lot below.



Interesting, we were noting that there had not been any XX22 rooms reported on the thread, which seemed odd.  I will add it to the next map update. I am sure that many would consider that room to have one of the best views MK views.


----------



## work2play

I fixed a few of the post numbers for view photos.  Let me know if you see anything else I missed!


----------



## KSDisneyDad

Amazing thread!   Thanks for all of your hard work.

Question to all:  We're going to book a 2 BR for next May.   Without borrowing points, we can book 7 nights in a LV or 8 nights in a SV.   Which would you choose?  I'm leaning toward the SV to get an extra night and requesting an even # room.  I don't care if it's a dedicated or lock-off.


----------



## work2play

KSDisneyDad said:


> Amazing thread!   Thanks for all of your hard work.
> 
> Question to all:  We're going to book a 2 BR for next May.   Without borrowing points, we can book 7 nights in a LV or 8 nights in a SV.   Which would you choose?  I'm leaning toward the SV to get an extra night and requesting an even # room.  I don't care if it's a dedicated or lock-off.



Unless you would be really disappointed to be on the first or second floor, I would definitely go with SV.  You can always go up to the TOWL to watch the fireworks if you don't get a room that faces the MK, it is really nice up there!


----------



## Vickis3js

We are going to try for a 1bd standard view or a lake view for Dec 18-26 I know chances are slim but I would like to try. What should I request to get a decent view. I've never made a request just went with it but figured I'd give it a try. My 7 month mark is coming up in a few weeks and I am trying to get prepared.


----------



## work2play

Vickis3js said:


> We are going to try for a 1bd standard view or a lake view for Dec 18-26 I know chances are slim but I would like to try. What should I request to get a decent view. I've never made a request just went with it but figured I'd give it a try. My 7 month mark is coming up in a few weeks and I am trying to get prepared.



Depends what you mean by "decent view".  Many people feel that most even numbered rooms have "better" views than most odd numbered rooms.  You have a chance of getting a view of the MK and monorail from even numbered rooms.  Some standard view even numbered rooms have a view of the MK at some angles, but may not see the lake, and will be on a lower floor, usually first or second floor.  If higher up and view of the lake are important, then go with lake view.


----------



## Vickis3js

work2play said:


> Depends what you mean by "decent view".  Many people feel that most even numbered rooms have "better" views than most odd numbered rooms.  You have a chance of getting a view of the MK and monorail from even numbered rooms.  Some standard view even numbered rooms have a view of the MK at some angles, but may not see the lake, and will be on a lower floor, usually first or second floor.  If higher up and view of the lake are important, then go with lake view.



Well MK would be ideal. I would try for a MK view room but I'm short on points for that. So if I ask for an even numbered lower level room if it comes through I have a chance of being able to see the MK? I've never made a request before and I know its not guaranteed but I figured it can't hurt right?

I wasn't too excited to stay at BLT, its what my kids requested, but looking at all the pics has me getting excited now. Of course that means there will be no availability LOL


----------



## lesterhd

Hi everyone! I have been following this thread for months (thanks work2play, it's AWESOME).  We booked a 2BDR LV. Does this mean if I request a north tower, even numbered room that I am limited to rooms ending in XX02 or XX12? I would love the XX12 room, but there are only 3 in the north tower. Basically, I guess the question is, if you book a 2 bedroom, are you limited to the 2BDR dedicated rooms only?


----------



## work2play

lesterhd said:


> Hi everyone! I have been following this thread for months (thanks work2play, it's AWESOME).  We booked a 2BDR LV. Does this mean if I request a north tower, even numbered room that I am limited to rooms ending in XX02 or XX12? I would love the XX12 room, but there are only 3 in the north tower. Basically, I guess the question is, if you book a 2 bedroom, are you limited to the 2BDR dedicated rooms only?



Did you book a dedicated 2 BR?  If yes, then you are right there are 3 XX12 rooms (they are handicap accessible) and 11 XX02 rooms that would face north (there really is no "north tower", as BLT is one building shaped like the letter "C").  If you did not book a dedicated 2 BR, then you can get a 1 BR and a connecting studio as your 2 BR.  On the even numbered north side, that would be XX04&06, XX08&10, XX12&14 (there are 22 1BR plus studio combos on the even numbered north side that are lake view).  I am pretty sure that you can ask for it not to be a dedicated 2 BR, the difference is whether you need the 2 queen beds in the second bedroom.  If having the king from the studio is OK instead of the 2 queens, then you should not get a dedicated 2 BR, as there are more chances of getting the view that you want.


----------



## DISFANSHAN

Have been following this thread for a while and I wanted to ask a question. We have a 2BR Dedicated Lake View booked. If I would like to possibly have a view of the MK from my LV room, would my best bet be to request a high floor, XX02 room? And is that exactly how I should word my request to MS?

Thank you to work2play, and everyone else who has contributed to this thread!!!


----------



## triciari

work2play said:


> Did you book a dedicated 2 BR?  If yes, then you are right there are 3 XX12 rooms (they are handicap accessible) and 11 XX02 rooms that would face north (there really is no "north tower", as BLT is one building shaped like the letter "C").  If you did not book a dedicated 2 BR, then you can get a 1 BR and a connecting studio as your 2 BR.  On the even numbered north side, that would be XX04&06, XX08&10, XX12&14 (there are 22 1BR plus studio combos on the even numbered north side that are lake view).  I am pretty sure that you can ask for it not to be a dedicated 2 BR, the difference is whether you need the 2 queen beds in the second bedroom.  If having the king from the studio is OK instead of the 2 queens, then you should not get a dedicated 2 BR, as there are more chances of getting the view that you want.



Can someone clarify for me?  I'm guessing from the posts that the dedicated 2 bedroom has 2 queens - and no kitchenette;  and the lockoff has a king bed and fold out couch in the bedroom plus a kitchenette.  Is this correct?  What is in the dedicated 2 bedroom instead of the kitchenette?  Is the bedroom just much larger?


----------



## work2play

DISFANSHAN said:


> Have been following this thread for a while and I wanted to ask a question. We have a 2BR Dedicated Lake View booked. If I would like to possibly have a view of the MK from my LV room, would my best bet be to request a high floor, XX02 room? And is that exactly how I should word my request to MS?
> 
> Thank you to work2play, and everyone else who has contributed to this thread!!!



The only photos we have posted from an XX02 room is 7902 in post #424. It does look like trees may block the view of the castle on lower floors.  There are only 5 XX02 rooms on the 9th-14th floors, so asking for one of those is pretty limiting.  You can still see the MK fireworks from the lower XX02 rooms, so you should try to keep your request as broad as possible so they do not just ignore it if one of the 5 rooms you requested is not available.


----------



## lilasmom

We are fortunate to be staying in a 1 br mk view room at the BLT soon.  What if anything should I request for a great view ?  Thanks!


----------



## poohj80

lilasmom said:


> We are fortunate to be staying in a 1 br mk view room at the BLT soon.  What if anything should I request for a great view ?  Thanks!



An upper floor.


----------



## dwsandy

sorry found my answer


----------



## cbarnes17

I have read through the whole thread now.  Great job.

I was wondering if there is a consensus on which rooms are handicap accessible?

I mainly ask because I try to avoid them and would like to be ready to request another room if assigned an HA room.

Thanks.


----------



## DISFANSHAN

work2play said:


> The only photos we have posted from an XX02 room is 7902 in post #424. It does look like trees may block the view of the castle on lower floors.  There are only 5 XX02 rooms on the 9th-14th floors, so asking for one of those is pretty limiting.  You can still see the MK fireworks from the lower XX02 rooms, so you should try to keep your request as broad as possible so they do not just ignore it if one of the 5 rooms you requested is not available.



OK, thanks for the advice!!


----------



## work2play

cbarnes17 said:


> I have read through the whole thread now.  Great job.
> 
> I was wondering if there is a consensus on which rooms are handicap accessible?
> 
> I mainly ask because I try to avoid them and would like to be ready to request another room if assigned an HA room.
> 
> Thanks.



I have the information listed on the first post showing HA rooms that have been supported.  I believe they are XX12 and XX14 rooms.  If you avoid those, you should be OK.


----------



## jakenjess

work2play said:


> The only photos we have posted from an XX02 room is 7902 in post #424. It does look like trees may block the view of the castle on lower floors.  There are only 5 XX02 rooms on the 9th-14th floors, so asking for one of those is pretty limiting.  You can still see the MK fireworks from the lower XX02 rooms, so you should try to keep your request as broad as possible so they do not just ignore it if one of the 5 rooms you requested is not available.



We were in 7602 (sixth floor) and we could see the fireworks and castle very well.  I'll see if I can find some pictures to post, but probably won't be able to get to it until the weekend.  We loved the location, and for a LV we were very happy with our view of the MK!


----------



## lesterhd

work2play said:


> Did you book a dedicated 2 BR?  If yes, then you are right there are 3 XX12 rooms (they are handicap accessible) and 11 XX02 rooms that would face north (there really is no "north tower", as BLT is one building shaped like the letter "C").  If you did not book a dedicated 2 BR, then you can get a 1 BR and a connecting studio as your 2 BR.  On the even numbered north side, that would be XX04&06, XX08&10, XX12&14 (there are 22 1BR plus studio combos on the even numbered north side that are lake view).  I am pretty sure that you can ask for it not to be a dedicated 2 BR, the difference is whether you need the 2 queen beds in the second bedroom.  If having the king from the studio is OK instead of the 2 queens, then you should not get a dedicated 2 BR, as there are more chances of getting the view that you want.



Thank you! I didn't ask for a dedicated 2BR, but when I called and asked, they acted like that is what I will get, which is fine. Again, thank you for this thread and the quick responses.


----------



## mousefan1972

This thread is great!  Thanks to the OP and all who have contributed.

I do have one question.. I will soon be booking a 1 BR standard view for next April.  We don't like being on the ground floor, and it seems quite a few standard view villas are located there.  If I request "not ground floor", and nothing else, should I be ok?  I know nothing is guaranteed, and it won't be the end of the world if we do end up on the ground floor, but it would be nice to be a little higher, even on the second floor.  Thanks!


----------



## work2play

mousefan1972 said:


> This thread is great!  Thanks to the OP and all who have contributed.
> 
> I do have one question.. I will soon be booking a 1 BR standard view for next April.  We don't like being on the ground floor, and it seems quite a few standard view villas are located there.  If I request "not ground floor", and nothing else, should I be ok?  I know nothing is guaranteed, and it won't be the end of the world if we do end up on the ground floor, but it would be nice to be a little higher, even on the second floor.  Thanks!



I would think that would work.


----------



## dbs1228

I keep hearing about the dreaded layout for a studio, how are the 1 and 2 bedroom.  We are staying in a 2 bedroom in Dec and again in Feb and now I am getting a bit nervous.  When we saw the model units I loved the AKV rooms, but loved BLT location so we went with BLT.


----------



## poohj80

dbs1228 said:


> I keep hearing about the dreaded layout for a studio, how are the 1 and 2 bedroom.  We are staying in a 2 bedroom in Dec and again in Feb and now I am getting a bit nervous.  When we saw the model units I loved the AKV rooms, but loved BLT location so we went with BLT.



Studios are the only odd format.  1 and 2 BRs and just like the models... AWESOME!


----------



## Cruella 66

I like hearing the 1 and 2 bedroom units are awesome!  I stayed in a studio one night in October and it was ackward at best.  Our first family trip to our new home BLT is in June in a 1 bedroom.


----------



## KSDisneyDad

work2play said:


> Did you book a dedicated 2 BR?  If yes, then you are right there are 3 XX12 rooms (they are handicap accessible) and 11 XX02 rooms that would face north (there really is no "north tower", as BLT is one building shaped like the letter "C").  If you did not book a dedicated 2 BR, then you can get a 1 BR and a connecting studio as your 2 BR.  On the even numbered north side, that would be XX04&06, XX08&10, XX12&14 (there are 22 1BR plus studio combos on the even numbered north side that are lake view).  I* am pretty sure that you can ask for it not to be a dedicated 2 BR, the difference is whether you need the 2 queen beds in the second bedroom.  If having the king from the studio is OK instead of the 2 queens, *then you should not get a dedicated 2 BR, as there are more chances of getting the view that you want.



I thought the studios all had a queen and a sleeper.  Do they have a king?  If so, is there still a sleeper?   We're planning on a 2BR, but don't care if it's dedicated or not.


----------



## poohj80

KSDisneyDad said:


> I thought the studios all had a queen and a sleeper.  Do they have a king?  If so, is there still a sleeper?   We're planning on a 2BR, but don't care if it's dedicated or not.



Studios are a queen and sleeper.


----------



## kim532

pixierella said:


> I'm in room 7404 which is suppose to be a bdr standard view. It's not really unless you look to the left. You can see the tennis courts and the parking lot. But if you strain you can also see Space Mtn and the Castle. But if you look straight out this is what you see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With about 25 vultures staring at you. No lie.




I just got back from room 7404.  You are not joking about the vultures.  There were tons of them flying about.  Here are some more photos my DH took.

Extreme left





left





straight





right





vulture


----------



## K9pal

mousefan1972 said:


> I do have one question.. I will soon be booking a 1 BR standard view for next April.  We don't like being on the ground floor, and it seems quite a few standard view villas are located there.  If I request "not ground floor", and nothing else, should I be ok?  I know nothing is guaranteed, and it won't be the end of the world if we do end up on the ground floor, but it would be nice to be a little higher, even on the second floor.  Thanks!



We checked in on Sunday in a 1BR standard.  Our only request was NOT ground floor, and that's exactly what they assigned us anyway.  The very nice cast member at check in was able to find another available room for us, 7304.  It is PERFECT!  Fireworks right out the window each night.


----------



## K9pal

We're in 7304, and in addition to vultures, we're also seeing lots of egrets and herons fishing along the shore, plus a momma duck and her adorable 8 ducklings.


----------



## mousefan1972

K9pal said:


> We checked in on Sunday in a 1BR standard.  Our only request was NOT ground floor, and that's exactly what they assigned us anyway.  The very nice cast member at check in was able to find another available room for us, 7304.  It is PERFECT!  Fireworks right out the window each night.



Glad it worked out!  I'm sure that will happen to us, too, lol.   It won't be the end of the world if we do get ground floor; I would just prefer not to.


----------



## jdd

Okay - are there any tips on getting your request?  For example, is noting it on your reservation enough, or should you fax the resort directly?  Or, do you have a better chance if you're checking in early in the day?  Any ideas are welcome.

We really want an MK view - there are none available for out dates, (though I keep checking every few days ).  The whole point in staying at BLT, for us, is that view, so I'd be happy to pay the extra $.

Thanks so much for this thread - it's getting me really excited for our trip!!


----------



## work2play

jdd said:


> Okay - are there any tips on getting your request?  For example, is noting it on your reservation enough, or should you fax the resort directly?  Or, do you have a better chance if you're checking in early in the day?  Any ideas are welcome.
> 
> We really want an MK view - there are none available for out dates, (though I keep checking every few days ).  The whole point in staying at BLT, for us, is that view, so I'd be happy to pay the extra $.
> 
> Thanks so much for this thread - it's getting me really excited for our trip!!



I think the best strategy is to note what you want on your reservation, check in early, and if it is not what you want, then ask for what you want at the front desk and offer to wait until later in the day.  If that does not work and you really want to move, ask if you would be able to change rooms the next day.  There is a fee to do that, but it might get you what you want. 

Good luck!


----------



## disneygal922

Hi everyone!  We just got back (well, last week) from 2 amazing weeks at BLT.  We were there for our Disney wedding and honeymoon.  We had a Studio Lake View room 7740.  It looks that in post number 1, 7740 was previously reported as a 2bed dedicated... it definitely was a studio! We loved our room.  We liked the view and it was very quite around there.  Here are some pics! 





































bummer, i thought I uploaded all my pics of the view to photobucket but apparently my laptop hates me... i'll post more later but here are 3 for now...


----------



## toniosmom

Congratulations, disneygal922!!!  Can't wait to see more pics and hear about your experience.  Best wishes as you begin a new chapter in your life!


----------



## jdd

work2play said:


> I think the best strategy is to note what you want on your reservation, check in early, and if it is not what you want, then ask for what you want at the front desk and offer to wait until later in the day.  If that does not work and you really want to move, ask if you would be able to change rooms the next day.  There is a fee to do that, but it might get you what you want.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks - that's what I'll plan on doing!


----------



## bblanch

Spent last week in #7602.   Dedicated 2 BR, Lake View.  I see some people in this thread have stayed there, but I didn't see any pics.   So here it goes...

Main balcony view left





Center





Right





Left zoomed





Left zoomed on castle


----------



## toniosmom

Does anyone know how often new inventory is declared for DVC?  

I've got a waitlist for December and was hoping that new inventory might help move me up the list and eventually get me what I want.


----------



## Sandisw

toniosmom said:


> Does anyone know how often new inventory is declared for DVC?
> 
> I've got a waitlist for December and was hoping that new inventory might help move me up the list and eventually get me what I want.



When they need to based on sales.


----------



## work2play

bblanch said:


> Spent last week in #7602.   Dedicated 2 BR, Lake View.  I see some people in this thread have stayed there, but I didn't see any pics.



Thank you!  I love that view, probably my favorite!  We will be staying in a dedicated 2 BR in January and I hope it is an XX02 room!


----------



## n2mm

stayed in room 7735 one bedroom LO.  LV (inner circle facing courtyard and pool area.  Had a full laundry room, but not barstools with island.


----------



## djs030197

great pics


----------



## Cruella 66

In looking at the diagram at the start of this thread, it appears that all one bedroom units are LO and the MK view starts on the third floor?  Can any 'veteran's' of BLT tell me if I am interpreting the diagrams correctly?  We are staying on points in June, 5 days MK view and 2 days BL view and I've requested a HIGH floor.


----------



## Tara

Cruella 66 said:


> In looking at the diagram at the start of this thread, it appears that all one bedroom units are LO and the MK view starts on the third floor?  Can any 'veteran's' of BLT tell me if I am interpreting the diagrams correctly?  We are staying on points in June, 5 days MK view and 2 days BL view and I've requested a HIGH floor.



Yes, that is correct.


----------



## Tara

dbs1228 said:


> I keep hearing about the dreaded layout for a studio, how are the 1 and 2 bedroom.  We are staying in a 2 bedroom in Dec and again in Feb and now I am getting a bit nervous.  When we saw the model units I loved the AKV rooms, but loved BLT location so we went with BLT.



The 2BR units are WONDERFUL. (I've only stayed in dedicated, not lockoff.) Absolutely nothing to worry about except that you'll never want to stay in something smaller again!


----------



## dreamlinda

Tara said:


> The 2BR units are WONDERFUL. (I've only stayed in dedicated, not lockoff.) Absolutely nothing to worry about except that you'll never want to stay in something smaller again!



And, the 1 bdrm's are also very nice, the 2nd bath is a great addition even if you only have 2 people (gap in door aside).  If you are a MK fan, this location is unbeatable!


----------



## Elise79

Just home from an amazing first stay at BLT! We had 2 standard view studios:

7138 - View of Marina and bay lake (Not sure why this is standard it was an amazing view we only moved as we had requested not first floor and they couldn't accomodate us at check in so moved us free the next day)
7309 - View of shuffleboard courts (directly below), pool and bay lake


----------



## Nancy F

We had a great view of Magic Kingdom. I'm putting in a request for it again. 
Nancy


----------



## briarwolf

Well we are finally here for our first time.  We ended up in room 7536.  I was hoping for a higher room, but none were available when we checked in as we did check in a little early.  
Here is the view straight ahead from the balcony.




Looking to the right.




And to the left.




You can see the lake better from the window in the main room.

So far I only have one issue.  We came back from dinner at the boardwalk and realized we could almost watch the nightly "movie at the beach" from our balcony.  I then realized this was not so cool when bed time came and we could hear the movie...especially the parts where the music crescendos.  Luckily we have a sound machine for my dd(7) in the mainroom.
  My DW and I are out of luck.  No early bedtimes for us.


----------



## Nancy F

This was looking straight forward.






This was looking a little to the right.






This was alittle more to the right.






And this was a little to my left. 

We just loved this room and really hope to get it again. 

Nancy


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

subbing


----------



## KyDVC

We are presently staying in 8234, a 1 bedroom lakeview.  A good view of the Contemporary and the monorails as well as a view of  Bay Lake and the marina.   Really nice.


----------



## atmail35

Thanks for this thread, I just found it before we left but it has great info.

We were thrilled with our 1BR Lake View at the BLT on the 7th floor!   DH didn't understand why I was excited at check-in to see an even number  and when we got up there is is what we saw.

Looking straight ahead:





If you looked to the left on the balcony.





If you looked to the right on the balcony.





The view from the Living Room was great too (even closer), but I didn't take pics through the window.

We feel fortunate to have gotten this view since we didn't make any requests.  The only downside was that it was far from the elevator (it felt a little like The Shining while walking down the hallway after a long day ) but it was worth it to see Wishes from our room each night and to have DD5 wake up saying "I see Cinderella's castle", over and over.  It's too bad she was too short to ride Space Mountain to appreciate seeing it right there but that's OK  

ETA: for these pics, I didn't zoom at all with my camera.


----------



## colleen costello

We had #7934 for spring break, a 1-bedroom lockoff. FABULOUS! We stayed in the room A LOT because it was so wonderful. Right off the elevator and with the most amazing view. You can see the Contemporary to the right off the balcony, and can look out over the walkway. To the extreme right we could see the Grand Floridian (and the beautiful nightly sunsets over it). Straight out we looked over the Contemp "backyard" -- pools and marina. To the left we saw beach and Bay Lake. Every night we saw a line of little ducks going to sleep around the Contemp quiet pool.

We loved BLT but fear we might never get this great a room there again.


----------



## torsie24

Thanks everyone for continuing to post photos on this thread - and for the awesome diagrams on the first pages.

We're booking our BLT studio next week for our honeymoon.

I decided against trying to get a specific view. We are just going to go for MK view, high floor preferred. 

Watch this space next April for our view photos.


----------



## mf1973

1 BR, Lake view room, 4th floor

The view of the lake is mostly obstructed by the bamboo trees in the courtyard.  So really, to the right of the view you get a small sliver of lake view. From the center and center left, the view is obscured by the bamboo trees.  You are not on a high-enough floor to see over the bamboo trees as they are very tall.  Honestly, this was a sad excuse for a "lake view" room.

Note: it was convenient being near the elevator banks and near the sky bridge.


----------



## Cruella 66

mf1973: Bamboo grows very fast and they may not have been aware the view has changed.  Did you, by chance, talk to management?  Just curious.  I hope you had a terrific time!


----------



## Uncleromulus

Had 1 bedroom lakeview (7204) last week. On the second floor, very convienient to the stairs--just a skip down to the first floor w/ no elevator waits.
View was a lake view, but partially obscured by those cypress/spanish moss trees.
Had the tennis courts off to the left along with a view of Space Mountain. Was able to watch the MK fireworks each evening right from our balcony!!


----------



## mf1973

Cruella 66 said:


> mf1973: Bamboo grows very fast and they may not have been aware the view has changed.  Did you, by chance, talk to management?  Just curious.  I hope you had a terrific time!



Had an awesome time.  

I did go to the front desk in person to inform them of the view issue, however they were more interested in trying to convince me that there was no issue w/o hearing my thoughts on it.  I'll probably write a letter and see if it sticks, I do have the name of the person at the front desk I talked to....


----------



## toniosmom

mf1973 said:


> Had an awesome time.
> 
> I did go to the front desk in person to inform them of the view issue, however they were more interested in trying to convince me that there was no issue w/o hearing my thoughts on it.  I'll probably write a letter and see if it sticks, I do have the name of the person at the front desk I talked to....



It's a shame that they took a somewhat defensive stance, instead of just listening to what you had to say and telling you that they will pass the information along (even if they had no intention to do so).  You would have at least felt like you were able to share your observation.


----------



## Melani

I don't know if this room# has been mentioned before.

We booked in a *standard studio*.  We were given this _*first floor* lake/Marina/Contemporary view room *near the elevators*._ Even though we had made no special request nor did we ck-in online.

It was nice being so close to the pool & mug refill station.  Easy trip to laundry & community hall.

_But_ the housekeeping laundry was right next door!
Good thing my little doesn't take a mid day nap anymore.  The banging could be heard every afternoon.
And the carts filled the hallway in front of our door, kind of annoying.

But each night we did walk out of our patio door and sit on the grass & watch the fireworks  (even though the bridge was in the way).  And twice the kids watched the outdoor movie while I ran back to the room for popcorn.


----------



## twinklebug

mf1973 said:


> 1 BR, Lake view room, 4th floor
> 
> The view of the lake is mostly obstructed by the bamboo trees in the courtyard.  So really, to the right of the view you get a small sliver of lake view. From the center and center left, the view is obscured by the bamboo trees.  You are not on a high-enough floor to see over the bamboo trees as they are very tall.  Honestly, this was a sad excuse for a "lake view" room.
> 
> Note: it was convenient being near the elevator banks and near the sky bridge.





Cruella 66 said:


> mf1973: Bamboo grows very fast and they may not have been aware the view has changed.  Did you, by chance, talk to management?  Just curious.  I hope you had a terrific time!





mf1973 said:


> Had an awesome time.
> 
> I did go to the front desk in person to inform them of the view issue, however they were more interested in trying to convince me that there was no issue w/o hearing my thoughts on it.  I'll probably write a letter and see if it sticks, I do have the name of the person at the front desk I talked to....



Just worth noting - I heard of a similar issue with a person at AKL who had a pool view, but it turned out to be of trees. She snapped a pic of the view from her room, went to the front desk and showed them the image on her camera. There is no arguing a visual shot. They promptly changed rooms for her apologizing that the view had changed from when it was first labeled.

mf1973, if you have a view of the "lake view" from your balcony, include it with your note. I'm sure they'll be in touch with you.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Cruella 66 said:


> Just wondering...realistically...if I requested a high floor (we have MK view ressie on points) how likely am I to get it?  Wouldn't it be just as easy to see what they give me at check in and get it changed then????



Hi Cindy, 
I did request a room "above the 5th floor" on my most recent request.   When I checked in, our room was ready early (2:40 pm), but it was on the 4th floor and we had a MK view reserved so I immediately was not pleased.  I asked if there was anything higher.  Was told there was one on the 9th floor but it wasn't ready.  I chose to wait for that one and glad we did.  Finally got into room around 4:30 pm when they texted me it was ready.  This was the first weekend in May and they said the resort was at capacity so I probably just got lucky getting that 9th floor room. I still don't think 4th floor should be consider MK view---but oh well.........
Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

Had both MK and Lake view one bedroom villas in early May.  Here are my room numbers and views :

*MK view # 7926 (9th floor) :

looking straight ahead*





*to the right *





*to the left *






Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

*My Lake view one bedroom # 7536 (5th floor) :*


*to the left :*






*center :*





*to the right :*






Maria


----------



## dwsandy

We loved our stay at BLT.  We had a lake view room.  Our room number was 7437.  Here are some of the views from our room:


----------



## jas2n0

Just returned from a wonderful trip and really enjoyed our first stay at BLT. I wanted to post some pictures of the views from the room for everyone to enjoy. 





Straight ahead not zoomed


----------



## work2play

Hi all!  Thanks again for all of the information and photos!  I have updated the information in post number #1.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Just subscribing to this awesome thread!  Thanks SO MUCH for all of the time and effort that has clearly gone into this!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Ok, let me see if I have this right...

MK view--you look over the parking lot and then see the MK.  So you really have both a parking lot view and an MK view simultaneously, right?

Lake View--obviously you see Bay Lake, and likely you see the pool as well.  Do ALL (or most, since the data are still coming in) lake view rooms see the pool?  Or just some?

Standard View--now this is where I get confused.  It seems like these views also get the parking lot AND some MK views, right?  Obviously, I am missing something.  Can one of you wonderful DVCers summarize the views for me and correct and/or fill-in the missing information from what I have started?

Thanks!  I have been a DVCer for many years, but just added 200 points to BLT 3 days ago!  It is the first time I have added on without staying at the resort first!


----------



## rlovew

3DisneyKids said:


> Ok, let me see if I have this right...
> 
> MK view--you look over the parking lot and then see the MK.  So you really have both a parking lot view and an MK view simultaneously, right?
> The higher you are the less of the parking you will see/notice
> 
> Lake View--obviously you see Bay Lake, and likely you see the pool as well.  Do ALL (or most, since the data are still coming in) lake view rooms see the pool?  Or just some?
> 
> Most lake view rooms overlook the pool but some of them have a view of the woods north of the tower as well as the lake and a side view of MK. They also could overlook the Contemporary marina and Bay Lake.
> 
> Standard View--now this is where I get confused.  It seems like these views also get the parking lot AND some MK views, right?  Obviously, I am missing something.  Can one of you wonderful DVCers summarize the views for me and correct and/or fill-in the missing information from what I have started?
> Standard view rooms could be anywhere around the resort- they might have an mk view, or a ball court view, or a view of the Contemporary resort- basically they are considered views that people would not want- some of them- I would guess less than half have a low level view that is the same as an MK view room- but they are the first few floors of rooms on all parts of the resort.
> 
> Thanks!  I have been a DVCer for many years, but just added 200 points to BLT 3 days ago!  It is the first time I have added on without staying at the resort first!



We have stayed lake view the one time we stayed and we had a pool view- our room was fairly low in the building (floor 5) and we really saw more treetops than Lake at all. We Are staying standard later this year and I plan to stay with an MK view at least 1 time next year.


----------



## wdrl

3DisneyKids said:


> Ok, let me see if I have this right...
> 
> MK view--you look over the parking lot and then see the MK.  So you really have both a parking lot view and an MK view simultaneously, right?
> 
> You are correct.  The MK view villas can also see the parking lot.  This is a point of contention for some DVCers because they can't see the Magic Kingdom because they only notice the parking lot.  Others don't really notice the parking lot because they only see the Magic Kingdom.
> 
> Lake View--obviously you see Bay Lake, and likely you see the pool as well.  Do ALL (or most, since the data are still coming in) lake view rooms see the pool?  Or just some?
> 
> All of the Lake View villas with odd room numbers face the pool.  However, there are also Lake View villas that are on the outer side of BLT's crescent that do not see the pool.  These Lake View villas have even room numbers and are located on the northern side or the southern side of BLT's outer crescent.
> 
> Standard View--now this is where I get confused.  It seems like these views also get the parking lot AND some MK views, right?  Obviously, I am missing something.  Can one of you wonderful DVCers summarize the views for me and correct and/or fill-in the missing information from what I have started?
> 
> Some, but not all, Standard View views can see the Magic Kingdom.  Those can see at least part of the MK are even numbered villas that are on the outer side of BLT's crescent, usually in the center segment or the northern segment of the crescent.  The Standard View villas on the southern segment and those with odd numbered rooms (on the inner side of BLT) can't see MK.
> 
> Thanks!  I have been a DVCer for many years, but just added 200 points to BLT 3 days ago!  It is the first time I have added on without staying at the resort first!



Work2play has done an excellent job of showing the locations of the different BLT's villa categories.  Hope this info helps!


----------



## SFD998

2 1/2 weeks until we are back and BLT is stop 2 of 3 on this hotel hopping trip. This time it will be with a MK view. I will post pics when we get back.


----------



## Tricia1972

Thanks to everyone for your pictures and descriptions, and a BIG thanks to work2play for all of your hard work on this thread!

I've been subscribed for a while, as we plan on booking BLT at the 7 month window for our January 2011 vacation.  Since my window is rapidly approaching, I did something for completely selfish reasons, and decided I'd feel better about myself if I shared. 

We're still talking about what view we want amongst ourselves, and my husband is always asking "which one is that" and "what does that look like?" It's a lot of back and forth for me to get back to the right room, so I went through and hyperlinked the pics associated with each room number.  

Hope this helps someone else as much as I anticipate it will help me. 

7109 standard view (studio) (view of shuffleboard courts, has patio)
7135 standard view (1 BR) (view of Bocce Ball courts and the fountain, has patio) post #167 Pics
7136 standard view (1 BR)
7137 standard view (studio) (view of Bocce Ball courts and the pool, has a patio) post #210 Pics
7141 standard view (1 BR) (view of Bocce Ball courts, pool, has patio) post #93 Pics
7142 standard view (1 BR) (view of lake and marina)
7144 standard view (2 BR D) (view of the lake and marina) post # 789 Pics
7204 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake, space mountain, tennis courts)
7209 standard view (studio) (view of shuffleboard courts and trees)
7211 standard view (1 BR) (view of shuffle board clurts and trees) post #41         Pic
7216 standard view (2 BR D) (view of MK, castle, astro blasters, space mountain) post # 790, #802         Pics Pics
7218 standard view (studio) (view of MK, CR to the left, good fireworks view) post #100         Pics
7220 standard view (1 BR) (view of space mountain and astro blasters, castle and fireworks)
7228 standard view (studio) post # 727   Pics
7230 standard view (2 BR D)                                                                              
7235 standard view (1 BR) (view of courtyard and pool)                                         
7236 lake view (1 BR lockoff)     Pics
7237 standard view (studio) (view of courtyard and pool)
7236 lake view (1 BR) (view of marina, CR, and lake) post # 734
7238 lake view (studio) (view of marina, CR, and bay lake) post # 107         Pic Pics
7244 lake view (2 BR D) (view of marina, CR, and bay lake, electrical water pagent)
7306 standard view (studio) (view of lake, space mountain, tennis courts, tip of castle and fireworks) post # 67         Pics Pic Pics
7309 standard View (studio) (view of shuffleboard courts, pool and a little bay view)
7311 standard View (1 BR) (view of shuffleboard courts, pool and a little bay view)
7312 standard view (1 BR) (view of tennis courts, Space Mountain, Castle) post #120         Pics
7329 lake view (2 BR D) (view of pool, lake)                                                         
7335 standard view (1 BR) (view of bocce ball courts, fountain)
7337 standard view (studio) (view of bocce ball courts, fountain) post # 491         Pics
7340 lake view (studio) (view of comtemporary, marina, bay lake) post #458         Pics
7404 standard view (1 BR) (view of lake through trees, tennis courts, space mountain to the left) post #351, #865         Pics
7405 lake view (2 BR D) (view of lake and pool) post #197         Pics
7412 standard view (1 BR) (view of tennis courts, space mountain, castle)
7420 MK view (1 BR) (direct view of MK, castle, space mountain, GF to the left)
7427 lake view (1 BR) (view of fountain and lake and pool)
7428 MK view (studio) post #679                                                                        
7435 lake view (1 BR) (view of pool and lake)                                                       
7409 lake view (studio) (view of shuffle board courts, pool, lake)
7412 standard view (1 BR)         Pics
7414 standard view (studio) (view of castle and space mountain, MK fireworks, tennis courts, rim of lake)
7428 mk view (studio)   Pics
7435 lake view (1 BR) (view of pool and lake) post #238         Pics
7437 lake view (studio) (view of pool and lake) post #903  Pics Pics
7444 lake view (2 BR D) (view of lake, marina and Contemporary)
7504 standard view (1 BR) (castle, space mountain to the left, lake to the right) post #255         Pics
7506 standard view (studio)(castle, space mountain to the left, lake to the right)
7509 lake view (studio) (view of lake and pool) post #664         Pics
7512 standard view (1 BR) (castle, space mountain to the left, lake to the right) post #180         Pics
7514 standard view (studio) (view of castle and space mountain, MK fireworks, tennis courts, rim of lake) post #217, 220         Pics Panorama Pic
7518 MK view (studio) (direct view of MK)                                                           
7525 lake view (studio) (view of fountain and lake, obstructed view of pool due to trees)
7526 MK view (1 BR)                                                                                         
7527 lake view (1 BR) (view of fountain and lake, obstructed view of pool due to trees)
7536 lake view (1 BR) (view of Contemporary, marina, bay lake) posts #886, # 902         Pics Pics
7537 lake view (studio) (view of pool, lake, other rooms)
7538 lake view (studio) (view of CR, marina, lake)                                                
7540 lake view (studio) (view of CR, marina, lake) post # 745         Pics
7542 lake view (1 BR) (view of Contemporary, marina, bay lake)
7602 lake view (2 BR D) (view of lake, Space Mountain and Castle) post #874         Pics
7604 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake, Space Mountain and Castle)
7606 lake view (studio) (view of lake, space mountain, castle) post #568         Pics
7608 lake view (studio) (view of lake, Space Mountain and Castle)
7612 lake view (1 BR accessible) (view of lake, Space Mountain and Castle)
7614 lake view (studio accessible) (view of lake, space mountain, castle, fireworks)
7618 MK view (studio) (direct view of MK)                                                           
7620 MK view (1 BR) Idirect view of MK) post #414         Pics
7626 MK view (1 BR)                                                                                         
7632 lake view (studio) (view of Contemporary, marina, lake) post #361         Pics
7702 lake view (2 BR D) (view of lake, Space Mounain) post # 284         Pics
7704 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake, Space Mountain and Castle) #890         Pics
7706 lake view (studio) (lake, Space Mountain, MK, fireworks) post # 770         Pics
7709 lake view (studio)                                                                                      
7710 lake view (1 BR) (can also see MK and fireworks) post #43         Pic
7712 lake view (1 BR accessible) (view of lake, MK, tennis courts, fireworks)         Pics Pics Pics [           
7714 lake view (studio accessible) (view of lake, MK, tennis courts, fireworks) post #613         Pics
7716 MK view (1 BR lock off)     Pics
7718 MK view (studio) (direct view of MK)         Pics
7720 MK view (1 BR)                                                                                         
7728 MK view (studio) post # 59, 689     Pics
7735 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake and pool)                                                       
7736 lake view (1 BR) (view of Contemporary, marina, bay lake, EPCOT and DTD in distance) post # 57         Pics
7737 lake view (studio) (view of pool and bay lake)                                               
7740 lake view (2 BR D) (view of Contemporary, marina, bay lake, EPCOT and DTD in distance) post #871         Pics
7802 lake view (2 BR D) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and FW)
7806 lake view (studio) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and fireworks) post #179, 184         Pics Pic Pics Pics Pics
7808 lake view (studio) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK, fireworks)
7812 lake view (1 BR accessible) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK, fireworks)
7814 lake view (studio accessible) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and fireworks) post # 419         Pics
7816 lake view (studio) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and fireworks)
7820 MK view (1 BR)                                                                                         
7827 lake view (1 BR) (view of pool and Bay Lake) post # 83
7830 MK view (2 BR D) (view of Contemporary and the MK) post #199, 630         Pic Pics Pics Pics
7834 lake view (1 BR) (view of Contemporary, marina, and lake)
7842 lake view (1 BR) (view of Contemporary, marina, bay lake, EPCOT and DTD in distance)         Pics
7902 lake view (2 BR D) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and fireworks) post #424         Pics
7904 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and fireworks)
7906 lake view (studio) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and fireworks) post # 670         Pica
7910 lake view (1 BR) (view of MK and bay lake) post # 206         Pics
7911 lake view (1 BR) (view of pool, lake, EPCOT and DTD hot air balloon in distance)
7916 lake view (2 BR D) (view of lake, castle, tennis courts, fireworks)
7920 MK view (1 BR)                                                                                         
7926 MK View (1 BR) post # 901           Pics
7932 lake view (studio) (view of the Contemporary, able to see lake and MK if leaning out the balcony) post #259         Pics
7934 lake view (1 BR) (marina, CR, lake)                                                            
7940 lake view (studio) (Monorail, Contemporary, Marina, Contemporary pool, Electric Water Pageant)
7942 lake view (1 BR) (Monorail, Contemporary, Marina, Contemporary pool, Electric Water Pageant) post #324         Pics Pics
7944 lake view (2 BR D) (Monorail, Contemporary, Marina, Contemporary pool, Electric Water Pageant)
8002 lake view (2 BR D) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and fireworks) post # 430         Pics
8004 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and fireworks)
8006 lake view (studio) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and fireworks)
8010 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and fireworks)
8014 lake view (studio) (accessible room)                                                           
8016 MK view (2 BR D)                                                                                      
8018 MK view (studio) (direct view of castle) post #86         Pics
8020 MK view (1 BR)                                                                                         
8024 MK View (2 BR D) (awesome view of MK, GF and Contemporary) post # 139         Pics
8026 MK View (1 BR)                                                                                        
8028 MK View (studio) (view of MK, GF, and Contemporary) post # 715         Pics
8030 MK view (2 BR D)                                                                                      
8040 lake view (studio)(view of Contemporary, marina, bay lake, EPCOT, WL, EE, Swan and Dolphin in distance)
8041 lake view (2 BR D) (great lake view, pool view and courtyard view)
8042 lake view (1 BR) (Monorail, Contemporary, Marina, Contemporary pool, Electric Water Pageant, and Spaceship Earth in the distance )
8044 lake view (2 BR D) (Monorail, Contemporary, Marina, Contemporary pool, Electric Water Pageant)
8102 lake view (2 BR D) (great lake view, view of MK to the left) post # 256         Pics
8105 lake view (2 BR D) (view of lake and pool)                                                   
8106 lake view (studio) (view of lake and MK) post # 714         Pics
8108 lake view (studio) (great view of the lake and MK) post # 344         Pics
8110 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake and MK) post # 749         Pics
8112 lake view (2 BR D accessible) (view of lake, castle, space mountain and fireworks) post # 302
8117 lake view (2 BR D) (pool and lake view)                                                       
8118 MK view (studio) (direct view of castle)                                                        
8120 MK view (1 BR)                                                                                         
8122 MK view (2 BR D) Pics
8121 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake and pool)                                                       
8124 MK view (2 BR D) (view of MK, GF and Contemporary)
8125 lake view (studio) (view of pool and direct view of the lake) post # 310         Pics
8126 MK view (1 BR)                                                                                         
8128 MK view (studio) post #887            Pics
8129 lake view (2 BR D) (pool and lake view)                                                       
8134 lake view (1 BR) (marina, CR, lake) post # 830                                            
8136 lake view (1 BR) (marina, CR, lake) post # 829         Pics
8138 lake view (studio) (marina, CR, lake)                                                           
8140 lake view (studio)(southern view of EPCOT, marina, contemporary, and seven seas lagoon, with Grand Floridian in the distance)
8142 lake view (1 BR) (pool, marina, EPCOT, EE, TOT, and ballon at DTD) post # 3
8204 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake, MK and fireworks)                                         
8205 lake view (2 BR D) (view of pool and lake)                                                   
8206 lake view (studio) (can also see MK and fireworks)         Pic
8208 lake view (studio) (view of lake, MK and fireworks)
8210 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake, castle, space mountain and fireworks)
8212 lake view (2 BR D accessible, no walk-in shower in MB) (view of lake, castle, space mountain and fireworks)
8220 MK view (1 BR)                                                                                         
8221 lake view (1 BR) (view of pool and lake)                                                       
8222 MK view (2 BR D) Pics
8230 MK view (2 BR D) (not direct view from LR, MK to the right) post # 64, 688         Pics
8234 lake view (1 BR) (view of Contemporary, lake, marina)
8244 lake view (2 BR D) (view of lake, marina, Contemporary)
8410 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake, castle, space mountain and fireworks)         Pics
8412 lake view (2 BR D accessible) (view of lake, castle, space mountain and fireworks)
8417 lake view (2 BR D) (view of pool and lake) post #158         Pics
8422 MK View Pics 
8424 MK view (GV) (direct view of MK, CF) post #808         Pics
8425 lake view (studio) (view of pool and lake) post # 108         Pics
8426 MK view (GV) (direct view of Grand Floridian, MK 30 degrees to the left)
8429 lake view (2 BR D) (view of pool and lake) post # 751         Pics
8432 lake view (studio) (view of CR, lake, marina) post # 752         Pics
8434 lake view (1 BR) (view of Contemporary, lake, marina) post #602         Pics
8436 lake view (1 BR) (view of Contemporary, lake, marina)
8437 lake view (studio) (view of pool and lake) post # 719         Pics
8441 lake view (2 BR D) post # 480        Pics
8442 lake view (1 BR) (Contemporary, lake, marina)                                            
8502 lake view (GV) (view of lake, MK over the balcony)
8535 lake view (1 BR) (view of pool and lake)                                                       
8537 lake view (studio) (view of pool and lake)                                                     
8611 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake and pool) post #580         Pics
8635 lake view (1 BR) (view of pool and lake)                                                       
8637 lake view (studio) (view of pool and lake)


----------



## Melani

I meant room #* 7132* _not 23_



Melani said:


> I don't know if this room# has been mentioned before.
> 
> We booked in a *standard studio*.  We were given this _*first floor* lake/Marina/Contemporary view room *near the elevators*._ Even though we had made no special request nor did we ck-in online.
> 
> It was nice being so close to the pool & mug refill station.  Easy trip to laundry & community hall.
> 
> _But_ the *housekeeping laundry* was right next door!
> Good thing my little doesn't take a mid day nap anymore.  The banging could be heard *every afternoon.
> And the carts filled the hallway in front of our door*, kind of annoying.
> 
> But each night we did walk out of our patio door and sit on the grass & watch the fireworks  (even though the bridge was in the way).  And twice the kids watched the outdoor movie while I ran back to the room for popcorn.


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

Thanks Tricia1972!


----------



## dreamlinda

Boy howdy this is really cool!  Thanks Tricia


----------



## LilGMom

Just got back from our first BLT stay and I must say that I was very pleasantly surprised.  I have never been a fan of CR but I really liked and enjoyed BLT.

We were able to check in at around 7am (shocked) and got a Lake View studio - 7532 (will upload pictures later after I download them from the laptop).  We were on the fifth floor (loved being on the same floor as the connecting walkway) and right around the corner from the South elevators (very convenient).  We could see more of CR than the lake but it was still a very nice view.  If you were in the room looking out you primarily saw the CR and couldn't really see the lake until you were out on the balcony standing on the right side, but as I already mentioned it was still very nice.  Overall we were very happy with BLT and will have to check out a one bedroom next time.


----------



## work2play

Tricia1972 said:


> Thanks to everyone for your pictures and descriptions, and a BIG thanks to work2play for all of your hard work on this thread!
> 
> I've been subscribed for a while, as we plan on booking BLT at the 7 month window for our January 2011 vacation.  Since my window is rapidly approaching, I did something for completely selfish reasons, and decided I'd feel better about myself if I shared.
> 
> We're still talking about what view we want amongst ourselves, and my husband is always asking "which one is that" and "what does that look like?" It's a lot of back and forth for me to get back to the right room, so I went through and hyperlinked the pics associated with each room number.
> 
> Hope this helps someone else as much as I anticipate it will help me.
> .....



OK, Tricia!  That was so cool!  I added the picture links into the first posting!  Much easier than listing the post number!  Thanks for the great work!

JoAnne


----------



## Jcricket Fan

Wow, great help in linking the photos!  I was making myself crazy going back to look at the pictures that went with the discriptions.

Great work by everyone who has had input to this thread!

Peace.
Colleen


----------



## Snurk71

I am a BLT owner and just want to say thank you for those that are putting so much effort into having the one stop shopping detail on BLT.  I don't go into many other "owners threads".  But this one is awesome with the room maps and now hyperlinked views.  That is pretty freakin' cool!


----------



## Cruella 66

Good afternoon!  Has anyone tried on-line check in with DVC membership?  Is that even an option?  Also, if you have done on line check in...did you get any requests granted?  Thank you!


----------



## poohj80

Cruella 66 said:


> Good afternoon!  Has anyone tried on-line check in with DVC membership?  Is that even an option?  Also, if you have done on line check in...did you get any requests granted?  Thank you!



I have checked in online with a DVC reservation, but had to do it through the DVC Member site not the regular WDW site.  I have not been able to add requests when doing this (there is a link but nothing seems to be there to select).


----------



## ibela

Cruella 66 said:


> Good afternoon!  Has anyone tried on-line check in with DVC membership?  Is that even an option?  Also, if you have done on line check in...did you get any requests granted?  Thank you!





poohj80 said:


> I have checked in online with a DVC reservation, but had to do it through the DVC Member site not the regular WDW site.  I have not been able to add requests when doing this (there is a link but nothing seems to be there to select).



I checked in online (through the DVC site) but if you have specific requests it's better not to because it's a bit of a hassle to change rooms once you come since they have it assigned to you and your little packet is all ready. 

You can't add requests online, you have to call MS to add the specific requests for you. Not sure why that section shows online at all. 

Thanks for linking the pictures to rooms!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cruella 66

Thanks Dis'ers.  We have MK view and I called a couple months ago and requested a 'high floor'.  I'll just wait until we get there to check in if it's difficult to change anything that's already been prechecked in.


----------



## supersuperwendy

We just got back and had an awesome time at BLT!  We had a standard view that was great!  I didn't realize that neither my husband or myself took a single picture of the view! UGH!

We were near the south elevators..2nd floor..over looking the courtyard and fountain with the pool off to the right!

I fell in love with BLT and would stay there again in a heartbeat!


----------



## mousefan1972

supersuperwendy said:


> We just got back and had an awesome time at BLT!  We had a standard view that was great!  I didn't realize that neither my husband or myself took a single picture of the view! UGH!
> 
> We were near the south elevators..2nd floor..over looking the courtyard and fountain with the pool off to the right!
> 
> I fell in love with BLT and would stay there again in a heartbeat!



Glad to hear you loved BLT!  We're staying in a 1 BR standard view there next April.   Can't wait!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Cruella 66 said:


> Thanks Dis'ers.  We have MK view and I called a couple months ago and requested a 'high floor'.  I'll just wait until we get there to check in if it's difficult to change anything that's already been prechecked in.



I did the DVC check in last month and had also put in requests via the Member's website 6 weeks prior to that.  
When I got there around 2:45 pm, our MK view was ready but it was the 4th floor (NOT my request).  I had requested "high floor" also.  So I asked them if there was anything higher than the 4th floor and they told me there was one on the 9th but it was not ready.  I opted to wait (until 4:30 pm) for that room and was glad I did. 

Maria


----------



## Cruella 66

MiaSRN62 said:


> I did the DVC check in last month and had also put in requests via the Member's website 6 weeks prior to that.
> When I got there around 2:45 pm, our MK view was ready but it was the 4th floor (NOT my request).  I had requested "high floor" also.  So I asked them if there was anything higher than the 4th floor and they told me there was one on the 9th but it was not ready.  I opted to wait (until 4:30 pm) for that room and was glad I did.
> 
> Maria



I think I read that in earlier post and that's what we'll do.  Thanks!  Cindy


----------



## spiceycat

moving up - lots of questions on BLT views.


----------



## Cruella 66

Hi BLT fans: Silly question:  do they have pool towels or do I need to bring my own?  We're owners staying on points (first time) so I guess we only get towels every fourth day and I am wondering about the pool towels.  Thanks, Cindy


----------



## Nancy F

No need to use your room towels or bring your own.
nancy


----------



## LilGMom

Cruella 66 said:


> Hi BLT fans: Silly question:  do they have pool towels or do I need to bring my own?  We're owners staying on points (first time) so I guess we only get towels every fourth day and I am wondering about the pool towels.  Thanks, Cindy



They have pool towels.  I had to ask where they were kept so just as an FYI they are between the pool bar and the restrooms.


----------



## Barnum01

Just a quick note to subscribe to this thread. Arriving at BLT on 6/27 for 1st stay there. Lake view studio. Our 1st studio in a longgggg time, so I hope we don't bump into each other much (me, DW and DD). Looking forward to it and thanks to everyone for all the suggestions.

Dan


----------



## Cruella 66

Barnum01 said:


> Just a quick note to subscribe to this thread. Arriving at BLT on 6/27 for 1st stay there. Lake view studio. Our 1st studio in a longgggg time, so I hope we don't bump into each other much (me, DW and DD). Looking forward to it and thanks to everyone for all the suggestions.
> 
> Dan



How old is DD?  I stayed in a studion one night.  IMO good for two adults and a little one; possibly a teenager.


----------



## SFD998

Barnum01 said:


> Just a quick note to subscribe to this thread. Arriving at BLT on 6/27 for 1st stay there. Lake view studio. Our 1st studio in a longgggg time, so I hope we don't bump into each other much (me, DW and DD). Looking forward to it and thanks to everyone for all the suggestions.
> 
> Dan



We stayed in a studio back in October with myself, DW and DS 8 and DS 4. It worked well enough for us that we picked up a few more days in June (23-25) and again in October.


----------



## Barnum01

Cruella 66 said:


> How old is DD?  I stayed in a studion one night.  IMO good for two adults and a little one; possibly a teenager.



She's only 7. I'm sure we'll be fine. We're just spoiled, that's all. When she was younger, having a 1BR made sense for the full-size fridge and in-room washer/dryer. Now, she makes a little less of a mess (a little). What do you need the room for at WDW anyways? Just sleep.

Thanks for the responses!


----------



## Cruella 66

Barnum01 said:


> She's only 7. I'm sure we'll be fine. We're just spoiled, that's all. When she was younger, having a 1BR made sense for the full-size fridge and in-room washer/dryer. Now, she makes a little less of a mess (a little). What do you need the room for at WDW anyways? Just sleep.
> 
> Thanks for the responses!



Oh, yes, you will be fine with a 7 year old.  Enjoy!


----------



## poohj80

We tried a studio for two nights over spring break with DD (4) and we really missed the 1BR.  Yes it was doable, but we admit we are spoiled!


----------



## starstruck93

poohj80 said:


> We tried a studio for two nights over spring break with DD (4) and we really missed the 1BR.  Yes it was doable, but we admit we are spoiled!





I can totally relate..... last Dec. we stayed in a studio at OKW (it's only 3 of us, 2 adults and a 4 year old). There was a blizzard back home (D.C.) and we got stranded in Disney for 2 more days because the airport here (Reagan) was closed. We contacted DVC about staying 2 more nights but the only room they had was a 1 bedroom at SSR. We took it and moved to SSR. Oh MY.... those 2 nights were wonderful! DS loved the jacuzzi tub and I loved having the washer and dryer and the extra space. We took home all clean laundry! After that stay in a 1 bedroom, I told DH we'll never go back to a studio. We only have a 160 point contract at BLT so staying in a 1 bedroom at BLT this Dec. required us to borrow some points from next year, but that's fine.... I'm willing to do that to have my 1 bedroom again. If I decide I want to go again and stay in a 1 bedroom and did'nt want to borrow points, I would just stay at a lower point resort like SSR or OKW. It was great! Thanks, April


----------



## DenLo

Tricia1972 said:


> Thanks to everyone for your pictures and descriptions, and a BIG thanks to work2play for all of your hard work on this thread!
> 
> I've been subscribed for a while, as we plan on booking BLT at the 7 month window for our January 2011 vacation.  Since my window is rapidly approaching, I did something for completely selfish reasons, and decided I'd feel better about myself if I shared.
> 
> We're still talking about what view we want amongst ourselves, and my husband is always asking "which one is that" and "what does that look like?" It's a lot of back and forth for me to get back to the right room, so I went through and hyperlinked the pics associated with each room number.
> 
> Hope this helps someone else as much as I anticipate it will help me.
> 
> 7109 standard view (studio) (view of shuffleboard courts, has patio)
> 7135 standard view (1 BR) (view of Bocce Ball courts and the fountain, has patio) post #167 Pics
> 7136 standard view (1 BR)
> 7137 standard view (studio) (view of Bocce Ball courts and the pool, has a patio) post #210 Pics
> 7141 standard view (1 BR) (view of Bocce Ball courts, pool, has patio) post #93 Pics
> 7142 standard view (1 BR) (view of lake and marina)
> 7144 standard view (2 BR D) (view of the lake and marina) post # 789 Pics
> 7204 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake, space mountain, tennis courts)
> 7209 standard view (studio) (view of shuffleboard courts and trees)
> 7211 standard view (1 BR) (view of shuffle board clurts and trees) post #41         Pic
> 7216 standard view (2 BR D) (view of MK, castle, astro blasters, space mountain) post # 790, #802         Pics Pics
> 7218 standard view (studio) (view of MK, CR to the left, good fireworks view) post #100         Pics
> 7220 standard view (1 BR) (view of space mountain and astro blasters, castle and fireworks)
> 7228 standard view (studio) post # 727   Pics
> 7230 standard view (2 BR D)
> 7235 standard view (1 BR) (view of courtyard and pool)
> 7236 lake view (1 BR lockoff)     Pics
> 7237 standard view (studio) (view of courtyard and pool)
> 7236 lake view (1 BR) (view of marina, CR, and lake) post # 734
> 7238 lake view (studio) (view of marina, CR, and bay lake) post # 107         Pic Pics
> 7244 lake view (2 BR D) (view of marina, CR, and bay lake, electrical water pagent)
> 7306 standard view (studio) (view of lake, space mountain, tennis courts, tip of castle and fireworks) post # 67         Pics Pic Pics
> 7309 standard View (studio) (view of shuffleboard courts, pool and a little bay view)
> 7311 standard View (1 BR) (view of shuffleboard courts, pool and a little bay view)
> 7312 standard view (1 BR) (view of tennis courts, Space Mountain, Castle) post #120         Pics
> 7329 lake view (2 BR D) (view of pool, lake)
> 7335 standard view (1 BR) (view of bocce ball courts, fountain)
> 7337 standard view (studio) (view of bocce ball courts, fountain) post # 491         Pics
> 7340 lake view (studio) (view of comtemporary, marina, bay lake) post #458         Pics
> 7404 standard view (1 BR) (view of lake through trees, tennis courts, space mountain to the left) post #351, #865         Pics
> 7405 lake view (2 BR D) (view of lake and pool) post #197         Pics
> 7412 standard view (1 BR) (view of tennis courts, space mountain, castle)
> 7420 MK view (1 BR) (direct view of MK, castle, space mountain, GF to the left)
> 7427 lake view (1 BR) (view of fountain and lake and pool)
> 7428 MK view (studio) post #679
> 7435 lake view (1 BR) (view of pool and lake)
> 7409 lake view (studio) (view of shuffle board courts, pool, lake)
> 7412 standard view (1 BR)         Pics
> 7414 standard view (studio) (view of castle and space mountain, MK fireworks, tennis courts, rim of lake)
> 7428 mk view (studio)   Pics
> 7435 lake view (1 BR) (view of pool and lake) post #238         Pics
> 7437 lake view (studio) (view of pool and lake) post #903  Pics Pics
> 7444 lake view (2 BR D) (view of lake, marina and Contemporary)
> 7504 standard view (1 BR) (castle, space mountain to the left, lake to the right) post #255         Pics
> 7506 standard view (studio)(castle, space mountain to the left, lake to the right)
> 7509 lake view (studio) (view of lake and pool) post #664         Pics
> 7512 standard view (1 BR) (castle, space mountain to the left, lake to the right) post #180         Pics
> 7514 standard view (studio) (view of castle and space mountain, MK fireworks, tennis courts, rim of lake) post #217, 220         Pics Panorama Pic
> 7518 MK view (studio) (direct view of MK)
> 7525 lake view (studio) (view of fountain and lake, obstructed view of pool due to trees)
> 7526 MK view (1 BR)
> 7527 lake view (1 BR) (view of fountain and lake, obstructed view of pool due to trees)
> 7536 lake view (1 BR) (view of Contemporary, marina, bay lake) posts #886, # 902         Pics Pics
> 7537 lake view (studio) (view of pool, lake, other rooms)
> 7538 lake view (studio) (view of CR, marina, lake)
> 7540 lake view (studio) (view of CR, marina, lake) post # 745         Pics
> 7542 lake view (1 BR) (view of Contemporary, marina, bay lake)
> 7602 lake view (2 BR D) (view of lake, Space Mountain and Castle) post #874         Pics
> 7604 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake, Space Mountain and Castle)
> 7606 lake view (studio) (view of lake, space mountain, castle) post #568         Pics
> 7608 lake view (studio) (view of lake, Space Mountain and Castle)
> 7612 lake view (1 BR accessible) (view of lake, Space Mountain and Castle)
> 7614 lake view (studio accessible) (view of lake, space mountain, castle, fireworks)
> 7618 MK view (studio) (direct view of MK)
> 7620 MK view (1 BR) Idirect view of MK) post #414         Pics
> 7626 MK view (1 BR)
> 7632 lake view (studio) (view of Contemporary, marina, lake) post #361         Pics
> 7702 lake view (2 BR D) (view of lake, Space Mounain) post # 284         Pics
> 7704 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake, Space Mountain and Castle) #890         Pics
> 7706 lake view (studio) (lake, Space Mountain, MK, fireworks) post # 770         Pics
> 7709 lake view (studio)
> 7710 lake view (1 BR) (can also see MK and fireworks) post #43         Pic
> 7712 lake view (1 BR accessible) (view of lake, MK, tennis courts, fireworks)         Pics Pics Pics [
> 7714 lake view (studio accessible) (view of lake, MK, tennis courts, fireworks) post #613         Pics
> 7716 MK view (1 BR lock off)     Pics
> 7718 MK view (studio) (direct view of MK)         Pics
> 7720 MK view (1 BR)
> 7728 MK view (studio) post # 59, 689     Pics
> 7735 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake and pool)
> 7736 lake view (1 BR) (view of Contemporary, marina, bay lake, EPCOT and DTD in distance) post # 57         Pics
> 7737 lake view (studio) (view of pool and bay lake)
> 7740 lake view (2 BR D) (view of Contemporary, marina, bay lake, EPCOT and DTD in distance) post #871         Pics
> 7802 lake view (2 BR D) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and FW)
> 7806 lake view (studio) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and fireworks) post #179, 184         Pics Pic Pics Pics Pics
> 7808 lake view (studio) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK, fireworks)
> 7812 lake view (1 BR accessible) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK, fireworks)
> 7814 lake view (studio accessible) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and fireworks) post # 419         Pics
> 7816 lake view (studio) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and fireworks)
> 7820 MK view (1 BR)
> 7827 lake view (1 BR) (view of pool and Bay Lake) post # 83
> 7830 MK view (2 BR D) (view of Contemporary and the MK) post #199, 630         Pic Pics Pics Pics
> 7834 lake view (1 BR) (view of Contemporary, marina, and lake)
> 7842 lake view (1 BR) (view of Contemporary, marina, bay lake, EPCOT and DTD in distance)         Pics
> 7902 lake view (2 BR D) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and fireworks) post #424         Pics
> 7904 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and fireworks)
> 7906 lake view (studio) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and fireworks) post # 670         Pica
> 7910 lake view (1 BR) (view of MK and bay lake) post # 206         Pics
> 7911 lake view (1 BR) (view of pool, lake, EPCOT and DTD hot air balloon in distance)
> 7916 lake view (2 BR D) (view of lake, castle, tennis courts, fireworks)
> 7920 MK view (1 BR)
> 7926 MK View (1 BR) post # 901           Pics
> 7932 lake view (studio) (view of the Contemporary, able to see lake and MK if leaning out the balcony) post #259         Pics
> 7934 lake view (1 BR) (marina, CR, lake)
> 7940 lake view (studio) (Monorail, Contemporary, Marina, Contemporary pool, Electric Water Pageant)
> 7942 lake view (1 BR) (Monorail, Contemporary, Marina, Contemporary pool, Electric Water Pageant) post #324         Pics Pics
> 7944 lake view (2 BR D) (Monorail, Contemporary, Marina, Contemporary pool, Electric Water Pageant)
> 8002 lake view (2 BR D) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and fireworks) post # 430         Pics
> 8004 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and fireworks)
> 8006 lake view (studio) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and fireworks)
> 8010 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and fireworks)
> 8014 lake view (studio) (accessible room)
> 8016 MK view (2 BR D)
> 8018 MK view (studio) (direct view of castle) post #86         Pics
> 8020 MK view (1 BR)
> 8024 MK View (2 BR D) (awesome view of MK, GF and Contemporary) post # 139         Pics
> 8026 MK View (1 BR)
> 8028 MK View (studio) (view of MK, GF, and Contemporary) post # 715         Pics
> 8030 MK view (2 BR D)
> 8040 lake view (studio)(view of Contemporary, marina, bay lake, EPCOT, WL, EE, Swan and Dolphin in distance)
> 8041 lake view (2 BR D) (great lake view, pool view and courtyard view)
> 8042 lake view (1 BR) (Monorail, Contemporary, Marina, Contemporary pool, Electric Water Pageant, and Spaceship Earth in the distance )
> 8044 lake view (2 BR D) (Monorail, Contemporary, Marina, Contemporary pool, Electric Water Pageant)
> 8102 lake view (2 BR D) (great lake view, view of MK to the left) post # 256         Pics
> 8105 lake view (2 BR D) (view of lake and pool)
> 8106 lake view (studio) (view of lake and MK) post # 714         Pics
> 8108 lake view (studio) (great view of the lake and MK) post # 344         Pics
> 8110 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake and MK) post # 749         Pics
> 8112 lake view (2 BR D accessible) (view of lake, castle, space mountain and fireworks) post # 302
> 8117 lake view (2 BR D) (pool and lake view)
> 8118 MK view (studio) (direct view of castle)
> 8120 MK view (1 BR)
> 8122 MK view (2 BR D) Pics
> 8121 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake and pool)
> 8124 MK view (2 BR D) (view of MK, GF and Contemporary)
> 8125 lake view (studio) (view of pool and direct view of the lake) post # 310         Pics
> 8126 MK view (1 BR)
> 8128 MK view (studio) post #887            Pics
> 8129 lake view (2 BR D) (pool and lake view)
> 8134 lake view (1 BR) (marina, CR, lake) post # 830
> 8136 lake view (1 BR) (marina, CR, lake) post # 829         Pics
> 8138 lake view (studio) (marina, CR, lake)
> 8140 lake view (studio)(southern view of EPCOT, marina, contemporary, and seven seas lagoon, with Grand Floridian in the distance)
> 8142 lake view (1 BR) (pool, marina, EPCOT, EE, TOT, and ballon at DTD) post # 3
> 8204 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake, MK and fireworks)
> 8205 lake view (2 BR D) (view of pool and lake)
> 8206 lake view (studio) (can also see MK and fireworks)         Pic
> 8208 lake view (studio) (view of lake, MK and fireworks)
> 8210 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake, castle, space mountain and fireworks)
> 8212 lake view (2 BR D accessible, no walk-in shower in MB) (view of lake, castle, space mountain and fireworks)
> 8220 MK view (1 BR)
> 8221 lake view (1 BR) (view of pool and lake)
> 8222 MK view (2 BR D) Pics
> 8230 MK view (2 BR D) (not direct view from LR, MK to the right) post # 64, 688         Pics
> 8234 lake view (1 BR) (view of Contemporary, lake, marina)
> 8244 lake view (2 BR D) (view of lake, marina, Contemporary)
> 8410 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake, castle, space mountain and fireworks)         Pics
> 8412 lake view (2 BR D accessible) (view of lake, castle, space mountain and fireworks)
> 8417 lake view (2 BR D) (view of pool and lake) post #158         Pics
> 8424 MK view (GV) (direct view of MK, CF) post #808         Pics
> 8425 lake view (studio) (view of pool and lake) post # 108         Pics
> 8426 MK view (GV) (direct view of Grand Floridian, MK 30 degrees to the left)
> 8429 lake view (2 BR D) (view of pool and lake) post # 751         Pics
> 8432 lake view (studio) (view of CR, lake, marina) post # 752         Pics
> 8434 lake view (1 BR) (view of Contemporary, lake, marina) post #602         Pics
> 8436 lake view (1 BR) (view of Contemporary, lake, marina)
> 8437 lake view (studio) (view of pool and lake) post # 719         Pics
> 8441 lake view (2 BR D) post # 480        Pics
> 8442 lake view (1 BR) (Contemporary, lake, marina)
> 8502 lake view (GV) (view of lake, MK over the balcony)
> 8535 lake view (1 BR) (view of pool and lake)
> 8537 lake view (studio) (view of pool and lake)
> 8611 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake and pool) post #580         Pics
> 8635 lake view (1 BR) (view of pool and lake)
> 8637 lake view (studio) (view of pool and lake)



Tricia, wow, thanks for all of the links.  Your post is a great place to check out places to stay in the future.


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

I'm trying to find a better description of the difference in the floorplans between a lock-off versus a dedicated 2-bedroom unit. Obviously, the extra outer door is one difference. But, what else is changed? I looked through pics that are linked to the 2D room numbers, but all I could find were views and not floorplans. Any additional info would be very appreciated. 

Thanks for any help! Evey =)


----------



## Disney Dad Canada

Here are some videos I took during my BLT tour.

2 bedroom lockoff

Grand Villa


----------



## yellowlabforever

We just stayed in room 8422. It is definately a MK view (we could see the fireworks from all four of our balconies) 






The room to the right of the hallway as you are going up the stairs and facing the balcony. 

I'll get more pics later


----------



## DisneyWhirled

We like to maximize our points, so we generally stay in studios.  We are a family of four.  

Now, we would love a 1 BR, but space has never been an issue, we are hardly in the room.

With that being said, we just returned from a 8 night stay at our new home, BLT in a LV studio.  I will NEVER AGAIN stay in a studio at BLT.  The room is VERY small and I was totally disgusted by the kitchen/bathroom set up.  I had read all about the galley set-up, but thought that it would be fine.  Well, the minute I walked in the room, I was so disappointed.  There was only room for one person in the bathroom sink/kitchen area.  Besides that, I was grossed out by all the hair that would make it's way over to the kitchen area.  It wasn't just my hair, but whoever came before me that might not have been cleaned.  So, we didn't use the toaster, coffee maker, nothing.

I will stay studio again at any of the other DVC resorts, but it will be 1BR at BLT for us.  BTW, our friends stayed in a 1BR and it was beautiful!


----------



## Cruella 66

DisneyWhirled said:


> We like to maximize our points, so we generally stay in studios.  We are a family of four.
> 
> Now, we would love a 1 BR, but space has never been an issue, we are hardly in the room.
> 
> With that being said, we just returned from a 8 night stay at our new home, BLT in a LV studio.  I will NEVER AGAIN stay in a studio at BLT.  The room is VERY small and I was totally disgusted by the kitchen/bathroom set up.  I had read all about the galley set-up, but thought that it would be fine.  Well, the minute I walked in the room, I was so disappointed.  There was only room for one person in the bathroom sink/kitchen area.  Besides that, I was grossed out by all the hair that would make it's way over to the kitchen area.  It wasn't just my hair, but whoever came before me that might not have been cleaned.  So, we didn't use the toaster, coffee maker, nothing.
> 
> I will stay studio again at any of the other DVC resorts, but it will be 1BR at BLT for us.  BTW, our friends stayed in a 1BR and it was beautiful!



Disneywhirled:  I totally agreed.  I stayed studio for one night last October with my sister; studios are HORRIBLY set up/planned.  HUGE mistake, IMO.  I'll be staying in a 1-bedroom with my family in a week and half.  Hoping that is as good as I've been reading.


----------



## toniosmom

Cruella 66 said:


> Disneywhirled:  I totally agreed.  I stayed studio for one night last October with my sister; studios are HORRIBLY set up/planned.  HUGE mistake, IMO.  I'll be staying in a 1-bedroom with my family in a week and half.  Hoping that is as good as I've been reading.



I'm right there with the both of you.  I do not like the sink area setup at all and will likely never stay in a BLT studio.  I have a studio booked at BCV next spring for 9 days and I am looking forward to it.


----------



## starstruck93

yellowlabforever said:


> We just stayed in room 8422. It is definately a MK view (we could see the fireworks from all four of our balconies)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The room to the right of the hallway as you are going up the stairs and facing the balcony.
> 
> I'll get more pics later



WOW.... beautiful view... thanks so much for the pic.... was size of room is this? Thanks, April


----------



## DisneyWhirled

Cruella 66 said:


> Disneywhirled:  I totally agreed.  I stayed studio for one night last October with my sister; studios are HORRIBLY set up/planned.  HUGE mistake, IMO.  I'll be staying in a 1-bedroom with my family in a week and half.  Hoping that is as good as I've been reading.



Cindy, the one bedrooms are gorgeous!!  I don't think you will be disappointed!!


----------



## yellowlabforever

Its a Grand Villa with MK view, this was the second floor bedroom.


----------



## dwsandy

Just got back a few weeks ago from a stay at BLT with just me and my DH.  We stayed in a studio and weren't overly thrilled with the set up.  One of the things I didn't like (besides the bathroom sink) was that there wasn't a full length mirror.  I am short and had to stand on my tip toes when I was fixing my hair.  We were going out for a nice dinner at Narcoosee's and I couldn't see if my outfit looked ok because there wasn't a full length mirror.  I ended up standing on the ottoman and using the mirror over the table in the living area but that was not ideal.  Do the 1 and 2 bedroom Villas at BLT have a Full length mirror?

I should add that even though I wasn't keen on the studio set up, we loved our stay at BLT and decided to buy DVC with BLT as our home resort!  We are very excited to stay at BLT for many trips


----------



## DisneyWhirled

dwsandy said:


> Just got back a few weeks ago from a stay at BLT with just me and my DH.  We stayed in a studio and weren't overly thrilled with the set up.  One of the things I didn't like (besides the bathroom sink) was that there wasn't a full length mirror.  I am short and had to stand on my tip toes when I was fixing my hair.  We were going out for a nice dinner at Narcoosee's and I couldn't see if my outfit looked ok because there wasn't a full length mirror.  I ended up standing on the ottoman and using the mirror over the table in the living area but that was not ideal.  Do the 1 and 2 bedroom Villas at BLT have a Full length mirror?
> 
> I should add that even though I wasn't keen on the studio set up, we loved our stay at BLT and decided to buy DVC with BLT as our home resort!  We are very excited to stay at BLT for many trips



Funny, I tried several times to locate the full length mirror in the studio, too!  

I can't recall if they have them in the 1BR.


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

dwsandy said:


> Do the 1 and 2 bedroom Villas at BLT have a Full length mirror?



The 1 bedrooms have a full length mirror in the bedroom next to the tv, across from the bed.  I don't know about the 2 bedroom, but would assume it is the same as the 1 bedroom.


----------



## jstarcze

I can report from my stay in May that 8411 is one bedroom lakeview.


----------



## Cruella 66

Hi everyone!  Six days and counting down until check in!  We are staying on points with MK view.  I read in ealier threads that the 3rd floor is lower than the monorail and it was given out as a MK view room.  Has this been fixed?  What has been everyone's recent experience, last month or so, on MK view rooms?  Thanks!


----------



## flipflopmom

Well, it's 9 days until check in for us!

We have a MK view studio booked, and a  high floor with room number 18 at the end requested!   We also, at the last minute, (Sunday) added 1 night in a LV studio, only request was high floor.  It was one of those "if they have it, we'll take it" things, and lo and behold! 

Totally guesswork here, but you guys can join in the fun.

#1.  We plan on arriving on a Sunday morning, hopefully before 7am.  I KNOW our room won't be ready.  But can they tell me what room they have assigned?  

#2.  I know we'll be fairly early, but does anyone know the most common arrival day for DVC trips?  I would guess Sun. b/c of points, but not sure.  If a lot of people check in on Sat, that leaves our options for an 18 room slimmer!

#3.  At what point would you request a different room?  Meaning, would you ask them to assign you to a higher floor if you were in a 4th floor room? 5th?  6th?   OR would 18 vs. 28 mean more?

#4.  Is there anything, other than calling MS to make your requests you can do to up your chances?  Should I call back and reconfirm this week?  Since this is our first trip to BLT, I only have experience w/ other resorts, where other dissers encourage calling  the resort and reiterate your request 4 days out. 

This will be our first trip home, and we did splurge on MK view.  I kinda doubt we will again, so I am hoping for room assigning pixie dust!


----------



## Cruella 66

We'll be there the same time only we're a one bedroom.  

We are MK view Sun thru Thurs then Fri & Sat LV because of the difference in points.


----------



## flipflopmom

Cruella 66 said:


> We'll be there the same time only we're a one bedroom.
> 
> We are MK view Sun thru Thurs then Fri & Sat LV because of the difference in points.



Maybe we'll see you there!  Supposed to be REALLY hot, so we'll be by the pool most mid-days!


----------



## Tricia1972

flipflopmom said:


> #1.  We plan on arriving on a Sunday morning, hopefully before 7am.  I KNOW our room won't be ready.  But can they tell me what room they have assigned?



They will not tell you what room you have been assigned unless it's already available.  Not sure if this is true at BLT, but when we went to AKV this past January, they sent us a text with our room number when our room was ready.  We got there much earlier than anticipated, like 4am, and our room was ready by 10am or so.  We were very pleased with the service.



flipflopmom said:


> #2.  I know we'll be fairly early, but does anyone know the most common arrival day for DVC trips?  I would guess Sun. b/c of points, but not sure.  If a lot of people check in on Sat, that leaves our options for an 18 room slimmer!



It's so hard to tell.  We went in January, which was the 'quiet' time at Disney, and very quiet time at AKV.  Normally our room would have been ready when we got there at 4am, but there was a conference there and they were booked solid.  In January! So I guess I am saying that the day of week matters less than the special, unforeseeable, circumstances given any particular day. (We arrived on a Tuesday, which I think would be a very rare arrival day)



flipflopmom said:


> #3.  At what point would you request a different room?  Meaning, would you ask them to assign you to a higher floor if you were in a 4th floor room? 5th?  6th?   OR would 18 vs. 28 mean more?



I think that that's all subjective as well.  I may ask if they had something higher if I was on the 4th or 5th floor, but I wouldn't demand it, and I am not sure that I'd be willing to wait very long to get into my room for that higher floor.  YMMV on that. 



flipflopmom said:


> #4.  Is there anything, other than calling MS to make your requests you can do to up your chances?  Should I call back and reconfirm this week?  Since this is our first trip to BLT, I only have experience w/ other resorts, where other dissers encourage calling  the resort and reiterate your request 4 days out.



I've never called MS at 4 days out to reiterate my request, and I've always had my requests granted upon check-in. 



flipflopmom said:


> This will be our first trip home, and we did splurge on MK view.  I kinda doubt we will again, so I am hoping for room assigning pixie dust!



I hope you get your pixie dust


----------



## blossomz

We will be there tomorrow! 2 BR LV!  We will see what beget!


----------



## wdrl

flipflopmom said:


> #1.  We plan on arriving on a Sunday morning, hopefully before 7am.  I KNOW our room won't be ready.  But can they tell me what room they have assigned?
> 
> 
> #3.  . . . .  OR would 18 vs. 28 mean more?



We were in an MK-view Studio at BLT in March.  We did the online check-in before arriving and requested a high floor.  When we checked in around 7:00 AM, we reminded the CM that we had asked for a high floor.  The CM told us that she could put us in studio on the 10th floor, but did not tell us the room number.  We didn't learn the room number until we received a phone call around 2:00 PM telling us our room (8028) was ready.  Since we were given our room keys when we checked in, it wasn't necessary for us to go by the front desk when our room was ready.

If given a choice between xx18 and xx28, I would opt for xx18 because it has a more direct view of the Magic Kingdom.  We stayed in 8028 and we loved the view.  However, due to the curvature of BLT, the xx28 villas face more toward the Southwest, while the xx18 face more toward the Northwest.  Since the MK is Northwest of BLT, the views are slightly better with the xx18.  However, if I had the choice between an xx18 room on the 4th floor and an xx28 room on, lets say, the 8th floor, I'd opt for the higher floor.



Have fun!!!


----------



## LilGMom

flipflopmom said:


> Well, it's 9 days until check in for us!
> 
> We have a MK view studio booked, and a  high floor with room number 18 at the end requested!   We also, at the last minute, (Sunday) added 1 night in a LV studio, only request was high floor.  It was one of those "if they have it, we'll take it" things, and lo and behold!
> 
> Totally guesswork here, but you guys can join in the fun.
> 
> #1.  We plan on arriving on a Sunday morning, hopefully before 7am.  I KNOW our room won't be ready.  But can they tell me what room they have assigned?



We checked in on the Saturday of Memorial Day and our room was ready at around 7am.    Like a PP said, they won't tell you what room you are in until it is ready to be assigned.  They can text you or give you a number for you to call during they day to check on the status of your room.




> #3.  At what point would you request a different room?  Meaning, would you ask them to assign you to a higher floor if you were in a 4th floor room? 5th?  6th?   OR would 18 vs. 28 mean more?



We had a LV studio on the fifth floor and it was very convenient being on the same floor as the walkway between CR and BLT.  So, peronally, I don't think I'd request anything higher if I was on the fifth floor.


----------



## torsie24

We're staying in an MK view studio.

I've always read not to be too specific. So have requested a high floor.

Obviously though (like everyone) I would like a xx18 room ideally. SHould I add this to my request? Or jsut leave it and hope for my 50/50 luck to be in?


----------



## helloconnie

Hey All!

We just got back from our first trip hoem as an entire family and our first stay at BLT, our home.

We had a 2 BR Dedicated with Magic Kingdom view.  We stayed in room 8016 on the 10th floor.  It was absolutely gourgeous!  See the pictures below!  We were right by the North elevator bank.  I absolutely loved waking up every morning to a view of the castle!  The kids loved it as well, escpecially the fireworks from the balcony.

We went to the TOTW Lounge one night.  Loved it!  Although it was smaller than I had imagined.

The pool was a big hit with the kids.  They loved both the slide and the kiddie play area.

This was my first stay at a monorail resort and all I can say is now I am spoiled!   

Furnishings:  I did notice some marks on mainly the black furnishings.  However, the dining table was also a bit scuffed.

Recommendations to DVC:  
Ceiling Fans please!  We kept putting the A/C colder at night because we could not get comfortable.  Ceiling Fans would definitely help.

Make-Up Mirror - The Master bathroom lighting is very poor for hair and make-up.  There either needs to be additional lighting or a make-up mirror would probably be the easiest and most cost effective solution.

Anyone have questions????

*View straight out of the window.  Beautiful!*





*My oldest DS's favorite view - the monorail*





*From the balcony - hard left view of the Contemporary with the Polynesian in the background.*





*Space Mountain - Straight out of the window or balcony*http://i858.photobucket.com/albums/...eTower-Viewfromroomofthemo-1.jpg?t=1276286055





*Grand Floridian*






*View from hard right off the balcony - Bay Lake*



http://i858.photobucket.com/albums/...Tower-ViewfromroomofGrandFlo.jpg?t=1276286055


----------



## mouthdoc

Greetings All!  We're just back from our first DVC stay.  Our home resort is BLT and we stayed in room 7916, a dedicated 2 BR MK view.  It is listed as a MK view in the graph, but in the written listings below is listed as a lake view (in the first post).  It is definitely a MK view with the castle and Space Mountain directly in front of the windows.  Regarding the room conditions: great, didn't find any problems at all!  We had a fantastic stay and can't wait to go back and spend more time here. 
 BTW, I read about some private cabanas for rent, and I didn't see those anywhere.  Are they at the Contemporary pool?


----------



## Cruella 66

mouthdoc said:


> BTW, I read about some private cabanas for rent, and I didn't see those anywhere.  Are they at the Contemporary pool?




They were last year...I was wondering if they were still an option too.  They weren't at BLT though, they were over at CR around the quiet pool area.  We had rented one but, it figures , the day of our rental...the pool is closed due to some mechanical failure.  So, didn't get to use the cabana and we were shipped over to WL to use the pool.  The kids' liked that though and I got to see a resort I normally wouldn't have gone to!


----------



## tree320

We are getting a 2BR MK view in Nov for 5 nights. I am now wondering about the dedicated 2BR. Is it something to ask for? It will be me, DH, DD11, DD8, and DS5. Do you get two Q beds in the second BR? Is there still the kitchenette(which we wouldn't use)? We stayed in a 2BR lock off at BWV this past Jan. and I kids all wanted the real bed. Are the BLT rooms bigger? I'm planning on putting DS on the chair pull out. Has anyone had anyone sleep on the chair? I hope to give us all more room to walk around at night. I think it would be fine for a 5yr old. I just don't want to cut my chances of getting a better veiw. Any suggestions?


----------



## spiceycat

tree320 said:


> Is it something to ask for? It will be me, DH, DD11, DD8, and DS5. Do you get two Q beds in the second BR? Is there still the kitchenette(which we wouldn't use)? We stayed in a 2BR lock off at BWV this past Jan. and I kids all wanted the real bed. Are the BLT rooms bigger? I'm planning on putting DS on the chair pull out. Has anyone had anyone sleep on the chair? I hope to give us all more room to walk around at night. I think it would be fine for a 5yr old. I just don't want to cut my chances of getting a better veiw. Any suggestions?



call ms tomorrow and ask for a dedicated 2-bedroom. you will get two queen beds in the second bedroom. there is no kitchennett - and the bathroom in the second bedroom is better arranged than in  a studio.

the BLT rooms 1-bedroom and up are definitely bigger than BWV. (the studio is smaller)

would be more concern about not being able to use the livingroom after the kids went to bed. that is one of the nice features of a 2-bedroom - you can enjoy the livingroom area after the kids are in bed.

lots of others have say the chair bed was more comfortable than the sleeping sofa.


----------



## tree320

spiceycat said:


> call ms tomorrow and ask for a dedicated 2-bedroom. you will get two queen beds in the second bedroom. there is no kitchennett - and the bathroom in the second bedroom is better arranged than in  a studio.
> 
> the BLT rooms 1-bedroom and up are definitely bigger than BWV. (the studio is smaller)
> 
> would be more concern about not being able to use the livingroom after the kids went to bed. that is one of the nice features of a 2-bedroom - you can enjoy the livingroom area after the kids are in bed.
> 
> lots of others have say the chair bed was more comfortable than the sleeping sofa.



Thank you spiceycat for all the info. I will give them a call.


----------



## lenshanem

Hi. Our studio theme park view waitlist came thru today. I'm concerned about being on a low floor and the monorail line blocking our view. This thread is so long now, are people still complaining of this? Is it a concern? Should I call and request a high floor? Any other advice? Thanks so much for any help!

EDIT - Should I ask for 5th floor or higher? What floor is it safe to see the MK good?


----------



## MiaSRN62

> This thread is so long now, are people still complaining of this? Is it a concern? Should I call and request a high floor? Any other advice? Thanks so much for any help!
> 
> EDIT - Should I ask for 5th floor or higher? What floor is it safe to see the MK good?


Hi Shan !!!!

I'll just give you my recent experience.  I had requested at the time of reservation to be on a high floor preferably above the 5th or 6th floor.  
When I checked in, I was told my room was ready and it was on the 4th floor.  This was around 2'ish.  So I politely asked if there was anything higher if possible.  They told me there was but it wasn't ready.  I waited and did get the 9th floor.  I would say anything above the 5th floor is good (obviously, the higher the better). Good luck !!!
Maria


----------



## jlovesee

Couple of questions,
I have 7 night reservation for a BLT MK view studio would a request 5th floor or above, room # ending in 18 be a good request?  Or is that too much detail?

Also, right now we are checking in on Sunday of MLK weekend (Jan 16th), but will be coming down Saturday afternoon, and was thinking about booking a standard view studio for saturday night with borrowed pts/pay for 10 extra to cover it.  Would it be worth it (better chance on getting a good view), to come in Saturday afternoon instead and pay more for the MK view?

Last, lets say I still check in Sunday and get stuck with the 3rd floor room, ending in 28, and want to pay the $30 to move to a better room the next day or so, will they allow that?  I have read that guests have requested to move and were denied.

Thanks!

Jennifer


----------



## Sandisw

jlovesee said:


> Couple of questions,
> I have 7 night reservation for a BLT MK view studio would a request 5th floor or above, room # ending in 18 be a good request?  Or is that too much detail?
> 
> Also, right now we are checking in on Sunday of MLK weekend (Jan 16th), but will be coming down Saturday afternoon, and was thinking about booking a standard view studio for saturday night with borrowed pts/pay for 10 extra to cover it.  Would it be worth it (better chance on getting a good view), to come in Saturday afternoon instead and pay more for the MK view?
> 
> Last, lets say I still check in Sunday and get stuck with the 3rd floor room, ending in 28, and want to pay the $30 to move to a better room the next day or so, will they allow that?  I have read that guests have requested to move and were denied.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Jennifer



The more specific you are, the harder it is to get a request.  If they can't put you in a #18 room, then they may not know what you really want.

I would simply request higher floor for MK view and hope that you are one of the lucky ones to get it.

This is one of the reasons we will never pay for MK view.  It is too many points to spend when there is no guarantee you will get one of the rooms with a great view.  Personally, I think they need to change things and somehow make those lower floors less points than the higher ones.


----------



## P&B's Mom

I am hoping for a std. view (AKV is my home).  I know DS would love to see the monorail from the room.  Is this possible?


----------



## flipflopmom

Tricia1972 said:


> I may ask if they had something higher if I was on the 4th or 5th floor, but I wouldn't demand it, and I am not sure that I'd be willing to wait very long to get into my room for that higher floor.  YMMV on that. I've never called MS at 4 days out to reiterate my request, and I've always had my requests granted upon check-in. I hope you get your pixie dust



Thanks!  I'm sure a lot of it will depend on how we are feeling at that point!  I'm glad you've always gotten your requests, hoping for some of your pixie dust!  



wdrl said:


> We were in an MK-view Studio at BLT in March.  We did the online check-in before arriving and requested a high floor.  When we checked in around 7:00 AM, we reminded the CM that we had asked for a high floor.  The CM told us that she could put us in studio on the 10th floor, but did not tell us the room number.  We didn't learn the room number until we received a phone call around 2:00 PM telling us our room (8028) was ready.  Since we were given our room keys when we checked in, it wasn't necessary for us to go by the front desk when our room was ready.
> 
> If given a choice between xx18 and xx28, I would opt for xx18 because it has a more direct view of the Magic Kingdom.  We stayed in 8028 and we loved the view.    However, if I had the choice between an xx18 room on the 4th floor and an xx28 room on, lets say, the 8th floor, I'd opt for the higher floor.
> Have fun!!!



Thanks!  I am thinking that as long as we are 5th or higher, we'll take what we get, depending on attitudes of the CMs!  I've been comparing 28 and 18 pictures, and the 18's are definitely preferable, but the reality of it seems to be that there are only 26 MK view studios (If I did the math correctly 15 floors (16-no 13), 2 per floor, minus 6 stnd), then I will just be happy with what we get.  It's not like there is a lot of inventory to work with.  DH thinks higher rather than which way it is facing, so that's probably what we'll go with.  Based on other responses, I was happy to hear they could at least tell you which floor!




LilGMom said:


> We checked in on the Saturday of Memorial Day and our room was ready at around 7am.    Like a PP said, they won't tell you what room you are in until it is ready to be assigned.  They can text you or give you a number for you to call during they day to check on the status of your room.  We had a LV studio on the fifth floor and it was very convenient being on the same floor as the walkway between CR and BLT.  So, peronally, I don't think I'd request anything higher if I was on the fifth floor.



I can't believe your room was ready at 7am! The only think I think about the lower (4-6) floors, is the monorail obstructing view, since you would pretty much be at eye level?  

Thanks for your input everyone!  I'll try to check in and let you know what we get!  We'll be there 1 week from today!


----------



## Cruella 66

We check in one week from today too  We  are one bedroom and I requested a higher floor.  I'll let you all know how it works out.


----------



## lenshanem

Has it been figured out yet which of the rooms are handicap accessible? 
I'm curious how those studios are laid out, mainly the bathroom since those studios don't have a tub.
Are there any pics anywhere?
Thanks!


----------



## robinb

Hi everyone!  I scored a Lake View for Christmas at the 7-month window and I would really like one of those partial MK Views that has the MK to the left and the lake to the right.  How are people requesting that view?  "Partial MK View"?  "Tennis Court View"?


----------



## lenshanem

Thanks Maria! 

I called and added a 6th floor or higher request. I'll take a chance on the XX18 or XX28.


----------



## Castle1313

Hi everyone,

What a GREAT thread!!  Our family are new DVC members and our home resort is BLT. I was so thrilled to come across this site with so much information.  I have read almost all the thread over the last week and all the tidbits that have been included from all the members are invaluable! 

For our first visit I have made a reservation for a 2 bd SV dedicated - highest floor possible, even number room.  I have heard that the highest floor for standard is 5 (unless you get lucky upon checkin).  What I have read on several post is that the vultures are horrible on the north side along with the trash pickup early AM.  Not having any knowledge of the north or south side, if there is anyone that can help out with any info/their experience/photos on the 2-bd-ded-SV for the north/south even numbered rooms that would be very much appreciated.

Thanks ago for all those that have contributed to this thread. It has been a blast reading!!!!!


----------



## steffali

Has anyone rented a cabana? How soon in advance did you have to order it?
Also I forgot what floor is the walkway on again and did anyone notice if the elevators were crowded or that you had to wait for them???
TIA


----------



## tree320

Castle1313 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> What a GREAT thread!!  Our family are new DVC members and our home resort is BLT. I was so thrilled to come across this site with so much information.  I have read almost all the thread over the last week and all the tidbits that have been included from all the members are invaluable!
> 
> For our first visit I have made a reservation for a 2 bd SV dedicated - highest floor possible, even number room.  I have heard that the highest floor for standard is 5 (unless you get lucky upon checkin).  What I have read on several post is that the vultures are horrible on the north side along with the trash pickup early AM.  Not having any knowledge of the north or south side, if there is anyone that can help out with any info/their experience/photos on the 2-bd-ded-SV for the north/south even numbered rooms that would be very much appreciated.
> 
> VULTURES!!! I have not seen anything about vultures. Is this a big problem? Can you use your balcony? What side is north?  Does this go for the MK view? This is freaking me out?


----------



## goofy4tink

tree320 said:


> Castle1313 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> What a GREAT thread!!  Our family are new DVC members and our home resort is BLT. I was so thrilled to come across this site with so much information.  I have read almost all the thread over the last week and all the tidbits that have been included from all the members are invaluable!
> 
> For our first visit I have made a reservation for a 2 bd SV dedicated - highest floor possible, even number room.  I have heard that the highest floor for standard is 5 (unless you get lucky upon checkin).  What I have read on several post is that the vultures are horrible on the north side along with the trash pickup early AM.  Not having any knowledge of the north or south side, if there is anyone that can help out with any info/their experience/photos on the 2-bd-ded-SV for the north/south even numbered rooms that would be very much appreciated.
> 
> *VULTURES!!! I have not seen anything about vultures. Is this a big problem? Can you use your balcony? What side is north?  Does this go for the MK view? This is freaking me out?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Ah yes..the 'big, black ugly' birds as my dd used to call them. When we stayed at CR for the first time, we were walking around the property, by the lake, and we looked up. Oh man!!! Those birds looked nasty. But, evidentlythey are very common in the area...and yes, they are vultures. But they don't seem to bother anyone. They're just 'there'. And they do seem to be more prevalant on the lakeside of the resort.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChiSoxKeith

Here you go....

1BR LV.


----------



## mousefan1972

ChiSoxKeith said:


> Here you go....
> 
> 1BR LV.



Beautiful!  Thanks for posting.  


We're in a lake view studio for 4 nights next month.   Hope the view is that good.


----------



## micandminforever

We are staying at Bay Lake Towers? My husband reads several newspapers a day, where can he find newspapers in the morning? Also what time are they delivered? I know at Pop Century he could get a paper at 6:30, but at POFQ it was more like 8:00. He get up at 4:45 even on at Disney. Now you know why I insisted on a one bedroom.


----------



## jmcdonnell04

Thank you for the great information and hard work on this thread.  I drove down on Saturday, June 12th.  We stayed one night in the Downtown Disney area but before I went to bed, I drove over to the Contemporary to ask for a specific room.  We had a dedicated 2-bedroom with Lake view.  I asked the front desk if we could be reserved in a 8102, 8002, 7902 if possible.  She called the room assignment person and all she could confirm on Saturday night was that we would be happy with our room on the 9th floor. 

We checked in on Sunday morning and gave them our bags and they gave us our room keys but still no room assignment.  At 3 o'clock, they texted me our room assignment ..... 7902.


----------



## Kiann3

We are also new to DVC and we have a 1 bedroom standard view Dec 3-10th.  If I want to request a room that is on a higher floor do I just let member services know?  

I have a feeling we may have to buy points here also.


----------



## mrsR123

We're just back from a week in 7727 which was a 1 BR lockoff, lakeview room. It's just above the pool. Nice condition, very quiet. Our only complaint was the extra bathroom's door was prone to sticking. I had to rescue my 10 year old after most "visits."


----------



## work2play

Maps and descriptions updated again!  Thanks for all of the great photos...  I can't wait for my stay in September!

JoAnne


----------



## clc053103

Not sure if this is appropriate to post here, but we stayed in 8117 in Sept 09- that is, until we were moved.  The second bedroom of this dedicated 2 BR had a major water issue.  The side of the queen bed closest to the bathroom had a soaked carpet. They would come dry it up (including a water extractor and industrial fans) and it would immediately get wet again.  After 3 days of calling the desk and having them simply mask the problem by attempting to dry it up, they agreed (and not willingly) to move us.  I would hope they finally fixed the issue - BLT was open for a month when this mystery water was going on- but I would guess they spent many days just soaking up the water, and I would be very concerned about mold if assigned this room.  Who knows if they ever replaced the carpet.

We were then moved to 8129 which is an inside room, LV- nice view of pool and bay lake.


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

goofy4tink said:


> Ah yes..the 'big, black ugly' birds as my dd used to call them. When we stayed at CR for the first time, we were walking around the property, by the lake, and we looked up. Oh man!!! Those birds looked nasty. But, evidentlythey are very common in the area...and yes, they are vultures. But they don't seem to bother anyone. They're just 'there'. And they do seem to be more prevalant on the lakeside of the resort.


Okay, who let them out of Splash Mountain?! I'm sure that would be how I explained their presence to little ones! 

As for potential mold from all of the flooding, now THAT is very worrisome to me. I'm in South Louisiana and have seen many repercussions healthwise among friends, family and even myself with flood-related issues following both Katrina and Gustav. Consistent problems with water is not something Disney should take lightly. It's not a cosmetic problem, but a true mechanical or structural issue at that point, and truly gives me pause regarding the 160 points we purchased there.


----------



## twinklebug

This thread's great. Using it to figure out a request, or wondering if I should just let the magic happen on it's own for a LV studio we have coming up here.



clc053103 said:


> Not sure if this is appropriate to post here, but we stayed in 8117 in Sept 09- that is, until we were moved.  The second bedroom of this dedicated 2 BR had a major water issue.  The side of the queen bed closest to the bathroom had a soaked carpet. They would come dry it up (including a water extractor and industrial fans) and it would immediately get wet again.  After 3 days of calling the desk and having them simply mask the problem by attempting to dry it up, they agreed (and not willingly) to move us.  I would hope they finally fixed the issue - BLT was open for a month when this mystery water was going on- but I would guess they spent many days just soaking up the water, and I would be very concerned about mold if assigned this room.  Who knows if they ever replaced the carpet.
> 
> We were then moved to 8029 which is an inside room, LV- nice view of pool and bay lake.



That's a serious issue and I'm surprised to hear they gave you a hard time of it after waiting for 3 days. I think it's reasonable to expect your room to have dry floors. It's ridiculous for any hotel to ask a guest to live with a wet floor for more than a couple of hours (for a spot cleaning to dry). What were they thinking?


----------



## clc053103

twinklebug said:


> That's a serious issue and I'm surprised to hear they gave you a hard time of it after waiting for 3 days. I think it's reasonable to expect your room to have dry floors. It's ridiculous for any hotel to ask a guest to live with a wet floor for more than a couple of hours (for a spot cleaning to dry). What were they thinking?



I just corrected the room number in my original post- didn't realize my mistype!  At the time I posted a report about our visit but I wasn't a DVC member at the time so I didn't post it on this forum.  Here's an exerpt: 

We did however have some major issues with our first room. first stayed in room 8117 (11th floor). The floor was wet next to the bed in bedroom #2. Came back that night to find floor totally saturated. Left note for housekeeping. Came back to find industrial fan in the room (nice touch to the decor). Returned that night to find floor soaked again- called front desk and mousekeeping. next morning after breakfast, returned to find engineering and mousekeeping in our room trying to figure it out. Came back after a day at the parks- no note, no phone call, and yes, floor soaked. At no time did they say "this isn't fixed you need to move"-just would come in, dry it up, and wait for our next call when the carpet filled with water again. Can not imagine the mold in that carpet after days of being soaked. We called front desk who finally gave us another room down the hall at our insistence- after we were left on hold waiting for manager Nicole three times (she never did get on the line)- and were offered a tiny credit on our room account- they asked where we were having dinner, we responded california grill- and they said dinner is on us tonight and gave us $200 credit- um, a family of 6 can't eat for $200 at California grill, thanks. But we didn't argue- we just needed out. Moving family of 6 was beyond a pain- they told us take your time, we can send a bellman. We moved half our stuff but part of our family was at the pool so we wanted them to be able to move when they came back- bellman rather nicely said he could be back in 15 minutes but after that, we were on our own because he was far too busy to help us later. Wow, what service- their issue totally inconvenienced us, but we had a 15 minute window in which to move.

I just discovered this thread so thought this was important to mention.  Since they weren't addressing the cause of the water during our stay, I wonder how long it was there already- and how much longer after we moved.


----------



## flipflopmom

We just got back at midnight!  I love my new home!!!!  However, I really know we won't be booking MK view anymore, and a LV is doubtful.

We checked in at 7am on Sunday, actually 6, but the computer couldn't do anything until 7 since we had DDP.  We had requested a high floor, room ending with 18 (studio).  Well, when we got the call at noon, we had 8th floor, ending in 28.  7828.  It was a great dead on view of the Grand Floridian!  If you sat in the corner of the balcony, there was a great MK view.  We enjoyed it, but decided that it is not worth the MK view points.

Straight ahead:






Straight ahead zoomed:





Sitting in the corner of the balcony:





Zoomed in from the corner:






We had decided to add a night at the last minute 1 week prior to checkin, and there was a LV studio actually available.  We were put on the 3rd floor, 7308.  You could see bits of the lake through the cypress trees, tennis courts, and from the corner of the balcony, Space Mtn. and the top spire of the castle.  It was definitely fine for 1 night, but I would have been disappointed if we were there for a week with that view.


----------



## micandminforever

We got back Saturday from 7 nights in rm 7521.  It was a great lake view, I enjoyed watching the boats come and go on the lake. It was a great view of Discovery Island and the bird life on the Island.  I also enjoyed watching all the activities on the lake.  I loved being able to walk across to the forth floor of the Contemporary without getting on the elevator.  At night we had a great view of the water parade.


----------



## AlexTina

Just back from a great trip.  Our reservation was for a lake view 1 bdrm. we were put in room 7310 view is exactly like 7308 above so I won't post pics.  We had a fabulous view of the fireworks at night which was great but the day time view was horrible we could see the tennis court, service area (dumpster), and if we looked off to the right a bit of the lake.  We were too far off to the side to see the electic water pageant and didn't see many boats since we were off to the side, we were also on a very low floor so the trees were to tall to see the magic kingdom.  We could see the top of space mountain during the day, the very top of astro orbiter, and if you stood right at the rail and looked off to the left you could see the monorail go by.  Definately not what I would consider lake view.  I enjoyed watching the fireworks at night but the day time view was the worst, luckily we didn't spend much time in the room during the day.  If I was someone who was really looking forward to the lake view during the day I would have been extremely disappointed.

As for the room itself we liked it and it was very clean.  But, there were two very large tears on the couch cushions which was a distraction and I called about it right away, I was told it would be fixed the next day but unfortunately it was never fixed.  The fact that there are no locks on the bathroom doors was a bit odd as well but not really a problem, although DD8 was very concerned about this, once I explained to DS5 and DD3 that if the door is closed it means that someone wants privacy we had no issues. All in all we  really liked the resort and will definately stay again, however, I think that in the future if at all possible I will reserve a standard view and save my points.

One other thing that we absolutely loved about BLT is the short walk to from MK.  Most days we walked both ways, this was extremely convenient and came in very handy on Thurs. 6/17 when there was a horrendous lightning/rain storm.  We were stuck in the emporium on Main Street for about 45 minutes while the lighting was REALLY BAD all around us, once that stopped it was just really heavy rain/wind.  They stopped running the monorail and the ferry boats (water in bay lake was crazy choppy) so the only option was the buses.  The lines were incredibly long and lucky for us BLT isn't much further than the bus stops so we made a run for it.  By the time we got to BLT we were completely soaked and freezing so we ran up to our room and took turns warming up in the jacuzzi tub.  Looking back we actually had a ton of fun running in the rain.

Tina


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

AlexTina said:


> Looking back we actually had a ton of fun running in the rain.


Two of our absolute favorite Disney memories are from similar storms... both when staying at Ft. Wilderness in a tent (yep, we hit both ends of the spectrum with lodging... DVC and tents!!!). First one, we got caught in the rain and reenacted singing in the rain skipping throughout the park with no lines. It was FANTASTIC! Unfortunately, then the cold front came through and we huddled on the boat ride back to the Fort. Stopped in at Crockett's for a bite to eat (and to warm up a bit) before heading back to the soggy tent site, and hubby recited the "Give me your tired, your poor, your huddled masses yearning..." speech to the hostess as we sloshed in asking to be seated (we were all of the above at the time!). Second time we got caught like this was a few years later, and DD became very ill. Stopped in at the FW front desk and asked how to get to the nearest doctor for her. I explained to the CM at the front desk that the tent just wouldn't dry out, but that at the time, we just couldn't afford to move to a resort. Well... when we got back from the doc, there was a note on the tent telling us that a dry room was waiting for us at CBR for no extra charge. WHAT?!?!?! Yep, that campsite was taken down in record time, I must say. To top it off, they sent Minnie Mouse to the room to cheer DD up in her sick bed. 

Even with the reported problems at BLT, our loyalty will always be with Disney when it comes to vacation planning. Way more than 20 trips later, the memories of times when Disney went above and beyond to make things perfect for us motivate us to go again and again... and pass it on to our family members. We're currently in the process of purchasing small DVC contracts for each of our kids and my parents, so everybody can have their piece of the magic! HOWEVER, even with DVC, future grandkids will need to have at least a few trips back at FW... it's a rite of passage in our family! ;-)


----------



## AlexTina

I was just talking about this with the kids again and it has officially made it in to our favorite memories of disney trips.  DD and I were both wearing flip flops and we almost lost them running through the 4+ inch puddle in front of the boat docks at mk, so we ran all the way to blt bare foot.  I can still hear DS saying "mommy I can't run anymore", I just kept telling him "yes you can, we're almost there".  To be honest I'm shocked that I was able to run all that way, and the funniest part is when we arrived at the room and DD3 woke up wondering what had happened, yes she did sleep through the entire experience under a poncho in her stroller.

Tina


----------



## ScrappinGran

We are going to BLT in Sept. for our first trip home. I have a dedicated 2 BR standard view reserved. When looking at the chart of views  already reported, I only see rooms 7144 and 7216 views reported. While I certainly didn't book for the room, I am so curious as to where we will be assigned. Since there are not many dedicated 2 BR SV, what happens if they are all full when we check in? Or are we guaranteed a SV? I don't think anything is guaranteed is it? I am such a newbie at this!


----------



## Sandisw

ScrappinGran said:


> We are going to BLT in Sept. for our first trip home. I have a dedicated 2 BR standard view reserved. When looking at the chart of views  already reported, I only see rooms 7144 and 7216 views reported. While I certainly didn't book for the room, I am so curious as to where we will be assigned. Since there are not many dedicated 2 BR SV, what happens if they are all full when we check in? Or are we guaranteed a SV? I don't think anything is guaranteed is it? I am such a newbie at this!



If you booked SV, you will be guaranteed a SV room. Those are booking categories so you know what you are getting ahead of time.  

Unless there is a maintenance issue that takes it out of rotation, there will be a room with this view for you.  Most SV rooms seem to be located 1st and 2nd floor so I would expect to be somewhere along there.


----------



## wdrl

ScrappinGran said:


> We are going to BLT in Sept. for our first trip home. I have a dedicated 2 BR standard view reserved. When looking at the chart of views  already reported, I only see rooms 7144 and 7216 views reported. While I certainly didn't book for the room, I am so curious as to where we will be assigned. Since there are not many dedicated 2 BR SV, what happens if they are all full when we check in? Or are we guaranteed a SV? I don't think anything is guaranteed is it? I am such a newbie at this!



If you booked a Standard View dedicated two-bedroom, then you are guaranteed that accommodation.  In the very rare situation that the resort can't give you what you reserved, then you would be entitled to some compensation, such as a villa with a better view or larger accommodation.  But I don't think you'll have to worry about not getting the villa you reserved.  Have fun at BLT!!


----------



## SFD998

We got back the other day from our second stay here. This time, because we were hotel hopping we decided to take the MK view especially since it was still available at the 7 month mark. I hadn't made any room requests, since it was a short stay and we figured no matter what we would have some type of MK view. I also planned on asking for a different room upon check in if what they offered wasn't okay. We checked in on a Wednesday at around 11 a.m. To my surprise the room was ready, but they offered me room 7428. I knew from this thread and my previous stay that I didn't want a low floor so I asked if they had anything on an upper floor. I also knew I wanted a room ending in 18 not 28, but they only had 7618 available or I could pick 8028. I ended up sacrificing a dead on MK view for a higher floor. I'm not sure that I would do that again, but the view is still nice. I have attached several photos. The last pic was taken while on board the WDW RR.

View facing left





View facing right





View facing right





View facing right





View from WDW RR


----------



## work2play

SFD998 said:


> We got back the other day from our second stay here. This time, because we were hotel hopping we decided to take the MK view especially since it was still available at the 7 month mark. I hadn't made any room requests, since it was a short stay and we figured no matter what we would have some type of MK view. I also planned on asking for a different room upon check in if what they offered wasn't okay. We checked in on a Wednesday at around 11 a.m. To my surprise the room was ready, but they offered me room 7428. I knew from this thread and my previous stay that I didn't want a low floor so I asked if they had anything on an upper floor. I also knew I wanted a room ending in 18 not 28, but they only had 7618 available or I could pick 8028. I ended up sacrificing a dead on MK view for a higher floor. I'm not sure that I would do that again, but the view is still nice. I have attached several photos. The last pic was taken while on board the WDW RR.



Thanks for the pictures!  Yes, that would be a hard choice, higher XX28 vs lower XX18.  I think I would have opted for the 7618 room because it has a better direct view of the MK.


----------



## Cruella 66

We're back from our first official DVC BLT visit.  

Our first 4 days were in room 8220; dead center castle view.  I requested as high a floor as possible at check in and our room was ready by 2 p.m.  While I liked the room, I must say, I was disappointed in the condition.  The carpeting and couch were all stained, we were only given ONE dishwasher packet for four days; the face of the cabinet under the sink fell off when my daughter closed the door and it was obvious it had been off before and was just placed back on there.  On our 4th day, only part of our towels were replaced and not all 'amenities' were resupplied.  I did call about the sink and very politely told them they can count themselves lucky that cabinet face did not injure my daughter and I strongly suggested they come and secure it!  The dining room table was also scared...white stuff all over the top; not sure if it was some paint or what.  When the towel service wasn't what I thought it should be I called housekeeping and asked what I should expect, since it was our first visit.  When she was done, I pointed out what we didn't get and was told it would be brought.  I took another phone call and an hour and half!

The last two nights we moved to BLV and requested a high floor.  We were in room 8535.  I loved the room set up better, there is actually a whole laundry ROOM in there as opposed to just a closet in 8220.  There were 4 pouches of dishwasher soap AND a laundry basket.  The couch was stained but not as badly as 8220.  The view was of the pool and water, nice view, but since the building is curved, the sound really bounces around and it is VERY loud for the Electric boat parade and pool noise.  If you want to go to sleep before 10:30 I hope you don't mind back ground noise.

The sound proofness of the building itself isn't too bad but you will hear patio furniture being dragged around from surrounding balconies
 (and hopefully not at 7 a.m. like we did; what's up with THAT?) along with the high shrieks of little kids' on said balconies.

We did love the units set up, 8535 more so, and having the w/d was fabulous!  That all being said, I feel VERY strongly that guests who damage furniture or stain it should be charged a cleaning/repair charge!  If it can't be cleaned or repaired, they should be expected to pay for replacement, then maybe the units will stay nice for everyone's use.  As an owner, it makes me sick to see the furniture in the unit so beat up in such a short period of time.  We'll be the ones paying for it in our dues!  I do plan on writing DVC with my views; don't expect anything from it other than making my opinions clear.

Next time we stay BLT I won't waste points on mkv or blv; I'll stay standard, high floor, on the OUTER portion of the building.  Or possibly try Animal Kingdom.


----------



## Disneypubgal

Cruella 66 said:


> We're back from our first official DVC BLT visit.
> 
> 
> 
> Next time we stay BLT I won't waste points on mkv or blv; I'll stay standard, high floor, on the OUTER portion of the building.  Or possibly try Animal Kingdom.





I don't think the standard views are high but rather lower level...


----------



## PinkTink63

I also find the condition of the rooms and furnishings quite disturbing...especially when the resort is so new!  I just don't understand why people have such disrespect for other people's property!  I often wonder, do they treat their own things in this manner?

I see children all the time in public standing or crawling all over furniture and with food in hand!  This has always been one of my pet peeves!  Chairs are for sitting on and tables are for eating at!  Beds are not for jumping on!  Is that so hard?!  JMO!


----------



## Rosshk

I tried to help


----------



## Rosshk

Here's a video of the view:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Rosshk said:


> First of all, we were supposed to have 2 adjoining studio rooms. They screwed this up, but we managed to get 2 rooms across the hall from each other, but a few floors down.



I understand all that you have commented on with the design of BLT.  The studio layout is just crazy.  I've also used the covered bridge in driving rain.  It's very slippery as well as not providing protection.  And the pinpoint precision of the shower heads is intense.  I think a change of those would easily alleviate the issue but I wish the current one's had the ability to change the nozzle flow.  Thankfully I could tolerate when I had the water turned down low but it still wasn't relaxing for sure.

I did also want to let you know that there are no adjoining studios so that is one instance they didn't screw up.  They also will never guarantee room location beyond a view category so in the future, if you go again, just be aware what you asked for is only a request and not guaranteed.  You were lucky they could get you close together. 

If you need adjoining accommodations you must book a 2BR.

Nice pictures and it looks like you had a good view.


----------



## goofy4tink

Rosshk said:


> We stayed in BLT #7508.
> As for the hotel service itself, I'd have to concur with many people here that it had its share of flaws. This is just me focusing on the negatives now. There were many positives, but this is just my complaints with the room and hotel service.
> First of all, we were supposed to have 2 adjoining studio rooms. They screwed this up, but we managed to get 2 rooms across the hall from each other, but a few floors down.
> As for the room, like others said, the sliding bathroom door does not lock. This is especially a problem when my young nephews like to play with the doors, and we have our main doors jarred open now because they screwed up our reservations. Anyone walking in the halls could have heard my telling my 3 year old nephew to close the door until I was out of the shower.
> The water pressure from the shower is insanely high. My nephews couldn't use it because it hurt them too much. We had to pour water in cups and shower them with that. I didn't have too much of a problem with it, except for when I had to wash my face. I just did that in the sink. I had the switch at the lowest pressure possible (before reverting to the spigot), and it was still fairly high.
> The buttons on our TV and remote barely worked. I had to press them very hard and hold it for a few seconds in order to get it to work. This was especially annoying when trying to turn down the volume. Its rather hard to believe this would be a problem when the hotel hasn't even been open a year. Maybe they bought them all used?
> Also, since we are not part of the DVC, we were not allowed to go to the top floor, which is BS. Not to look around, not to eat, and not to drink. This only leaves the Contempo Cafe (with its limited, repeating menu) and The Wave (with its 1 page, extremely limited menu). Both are in the Contemporary, across the bridge. As for the bridge, I'll get to that later. They way they treated me when I told them I wasn't DVC made me feel like a second-class citizen.
> The building is supposed to be locked for BLT guests only, but its really not. All the ground floor level doors required your card key to get in, and those doors are always closed. The door from the Contemporary bridge had a keylock, but 90% of the time, it was propped open. Also, the pool is supposed to be for BLT guests only. It had a gate with a keylock, but it was always open as well. On our way back from one of the parks, I saw a family in their bathing suits on the bus, that got off at the Contemporary with us. About a half hour later, I went down to the pool, and they were there. Don't think that this pool, and its awesome water slide are exclusive to BLT guests, because apparently, its not.
> Also, the BLT itself has no restaurants (that I could get into at least), giftshops, or anything else to spend money on. The ice machines are only on certain floors, too (and our floor did not have one).
> The studio room itself was very small. The kitchenette area shrinks the rooms size down about 8 ft. With the futon folded out, there's hardly any room to walk. Plus, you have to put all the cushions/pillows somewhere, and the footrest/trey compartment takes up space, too.
> Also, as I mentioned above, the bus stop is shared with the Contemporary. The monorail doesn't go to HS, DTD, or AK, so you'll have to use the bus, which is now 4 resorts using 1 bus. If you stay til a park closes, be prepared to wait for a bus for a long time.
> The kitchenette and bathroom sinks are in the same, tiny room, smaller than my closet. Good luck trying to have 2 people in there at once, especially in the mornings.
> As for the bridge, it offers practically no sideways protection from the rain. The first part of it had some coverage for a couple of feet. Unfortunately, that's just on 1 side, and the rain was blowing in sideways from the other side. I got completely drenched on a covered bridge, and there was no other way to avoid it.
> And probably the worst problem we had was with our luggage. They were supposed to take care of it when we left in the morning, but they didn't. We were struggling to check it in ourselves as the bus waited for us at the last minute. We ended up only getting half of our luggage when we arrived home. The rest didn't come until later that night, which the airline had to deliver. There were several others on our airline that also didn't get their luggage from WDW. I'm not blaming the hotel for us getting our luggage late when we arrived at the resort though. They said it would take 3 hours, but it took us 5. They said this was a rare occasion. However, when my father flew in a couple days later, it took his 4.5 hours to arrive. Once again, they said this was a rare occasion.
> Now, enough of my complaining. I'll post pics of our view in another post, since I probably took up too much space complaining here.


I'm sorry you had such a bad experience at BLT. 
I'm confused about the luggage issue though. We're staying there next month and dh is leaving from BLT, so I want to be sure I know the 'lay of the land' so to speak. When you say 'they were supposed to take care of it when you left in the morning'..who was supposed to take care of it, and what does 'take care of it' actually involve? I've done RAC at other resorts with no issue so want to know if there is something else I need to tell dh.

On another note, I have seldom had my bags in my room less than 4 hrs after resort arrival. But, again....I've done DME so many times now, I realize that I need to just forget that luggage and go off and enjoy myself.

I'm disappointed to hear that gates and doors are left propped open. I am one of those people who will close any doors/gates that are supposed to be closed. Especially into the bldg itself. I want to feel secure in there, and if a doorway is left open, rather than locked, I am no longer going to feel safe. As far as the pool goes, you are always going to see those who are not entitled to use the pool doing just that. Yes, it drives me nuts. And yes, the lifeguards will make periodic sweeps. If you notice someone at the pool that you know isn't entitled to be there, and it bothers you,then feel free to let the lifeguards know. For me...as long as someone isn't bothering me by horse play, or taking up prime seating by the pool, they can stay. But, if they start horsing around or grab a ton of poolside seats/tables, then yeah, I'm going to get nudgy.

 You did mention that there are no restaurants (available to you) at BLT or gift shops. But. there are at CR itself. BLT is just part of the CR, so one wouldn't expect it to have it's own restaurants. BCV, VWL, BWV don't have their own restuarants. Kidani does but it is set a fair distance from Jambo House..nothing connecting them. So, they have an upscale restaurant as well as a quick serve type place off the lobby.
I guess I don't understand the problem with going to the CR to eat or shop. 
As far as the ToTW lounge being available to DVC members staying at BLT only, well...we have to have some perks I guess. I hope that more DVC members partake of it..otherwise it will become a venue available for private parties only..and I would hate to see that. Perhaps at some time, they will open it to all DVC members, staying anywhere or perhaps to anyone staying at BLT...DVC member or not. But for  now...it's a  perk to be enjoyed by DVC members staying at BLT only.


----------



## lenshanem

This just goes to prove you can't make everyone happy! 
We had a view very much like Rosshk and I felt like we had won the lottery. 

I do have to admit the showers are very painful, almost impossible to wash your face. I thought it was just our room or something. My girls could barely tolerate it. We went to Kidani about a month before and the shower heads there were incredible. Actually, the shower heads are my only complaint. We knew ahead of time what the studio was gonna be like there. I was prepared for cruise like space, so it actually was bigger than what I had envisioned! 

Sure, if I thought about it I could pick minor things here and there, but overall our stay was extremely magical. Nothing tops being so close to my favorite place on earth.


----------



## Rosshk

nevermind


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Rosshk said:


> Like I said at the very beginning, that post was just me focusing on the negative.
> In both of our studio rooms, there was a door leading to the room next to us. We actually tried to book something bigger, but everything was filled. They told us that we would have 2 rooms adjoined when we made our reservations, so yes, they did screw up to some capacity.



Oh dear - sorry for acknowledging that I agree with many of the negatives/quirks that you posted.   

But - my point about adjoining studios was to let you know that it could not have been done.  Every studio at BLT connects to a 1BR.  None connect to another studio.  If you want to have connecting rooms you _mus_t book it as a 2BR lockoff.  Even booking a studio and 1BR separately will not have a guarantee that they will connect.  If the 2BR is not available when you book then you have to recognize that you may not be close to each other.

Since you booked this but aren't DVC members I'm guessing you booked thru CRO?  Anyway - what they told you at booking was simply impossible and incorrect.    Just an FYI for the future.


----------



## crcurton

Just returned yesterday from BLT and we loved it!  We had a 1 bdrm villa LV for 5 ppl and it was perfect.  The showerhead in the small bathroom was a little harsh, but with 2 showers and a tub, it was fine.  I would definitely stay here again and it would be my first preference!


----------



## clc053103

goofy4tink said:


> I'm confused about the luggage issue though. We're staying there next month and dh is leaving from BLT, so I want to be sure I know the 'lay of the land' so to speak. When you say 'they were supposed to take care of it when you left in the morning'..who was supposed to take care of it, and what does 'take care of it' actually involve? I've done RAC at other resorts with no issue so want to know if there is something else I need to tell dh.



In my experience, you need to personally check in your luggage, the bell services can't "take care of it". You can call bell services to come get it and you can go down with them and check it in.  Don't leave it in your room and assume it will be handled. 

I feel bad for PP who posted and tried to help, and has since taken his review down after people responded- but if incorrect information is being posted, you have to understand that people may come back and post the facts.  Yes, the no-lock bathroom door is a common complaint.  When I stayed BLT on cash, the "no entrance to TOTW" policy was totally offensive, considering the place was up there sitting empty. didn't notice the shower heads, but others have agreed with that.  And yes, that walkway does get slippery!

But it's important that the truth be stated- there are no adjoining studios in the entire hotel, the CM that told PP that was wrong, the hotel staff was not giving adjoining studios because they don't exist.  And as far as I know, DME does not handle luggage left in the room, you have to check it in yourself.


----------



## Gipperland

Rosshk, don't let others make you feel bad for posting that your visit was less than perfect. I think some take neg comments as personal insults, when it is your truth. Thanks for the honest review!


----------



## Melani

I read your review in email.
And as a BLT owner, I would have to agree w/ most everything.

Except the shower thing.
And the TOTWLounge thing. _(There's really no food available up there, they order it out, like at the pool bar) _


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

just a few comments from a blt owner.  

 [oh,fyi, not intended on a personal note.] however,

the input is quite useful for problem solving & suggestions. thank 
you, for expressing your feelings. 

"renters". while some have made it on towl, it has always been the rule.
as an owner, i was only concern about others not respecting the rules,where 
we would be turned away. this didn't changed while you was there.  
when other renters asked about this, they made it clear, they were going
no matter what. needless to say, as a owner i reported their intentions
& my concerns. esp. after they taunted the "rule" and me. 

buy, buy, buy. i think renters expecting to be treated like owners is 
unrealistic. before we were owners, i would never expected this. i
think to have this expectation, one need to become an owner. 

yes, i am sure there will always be those sneaking in. however, it 
is the memory they are creating for their "magical" vacation. blt &
it's location , isn't hard to figure out it is a target for those wanting 
to crashed the party. as for the bridge, if i see it being prop opened
then i'll removed the prop. also reporting those are suspicious, &
those doing it. 

owners need to take a pro-active role. 


coping skills, we have our first scheduled visit over christmas. we
knew this, the day last july, when we decided on buying into
blt. we like the decor., prefect for us bringing our own disney 
decorations & making it our home. [ christmas is very important
family tradition for us]. blt is about a new family tradition. so
far, our road has been very bumpy, requiring us to work out 
the solutions, we need to meet our family needs.  some of 
which, us learning new ways of doing our wdw vacations. 
meaning, we just don't expect disney to do all the changes. 


the damages, are being done by those inside the rooms @ the time. 
disney need to start a post-inspection. it is self evident, that 
some of the damages are abuse. as an owner, we will do a pre-
inspection when we visit. 

i think blt in comparing it to the other dvc units, is the new kid
on the block. just because of it's location, is the "ace" of all dvc
properties. magic kingdom is why. and because it is a high rise, 
the most popular requests will be for  a kingdom view as 
high as one can go. some called  owners wanting the best rooms
"entitled". we paid money for that  privilege & do not expect 
renters demanding better/higher views. 

reading what been going on, i really think blt owners has some 
common needs, where they should organize to protect the 
property and assist disney keeping it safe.


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

EDIT: Please see post below by the wonderful OP, work2play!


----------



## work2play

It would be really great if we limited this thread to a discussion of BLT rooms and views.  

Thank you!

JoAnne


----------



## cigarboo

OK, well we just returned from our 1st stay at BLT and we loved it. We booked a standard view to save on points and I have to say we were pleasantly surprised. We ended up on the 3rd floor(which we were told was the highest floor for standard) with partial views of Bay Lake and the tennis courts. We couldn't see the castle, but could see Space Mountain. Of course we saw the parking lot, but that's what we paid for. But boy o' boy did we get a great view of the fireworks. I love the resort more than I anticipated. Just being able to walk "home" from MK was awesome. We did go up to the lounge one night but enjoyed the views from our room better. The wall was too high and thick for my little guys to see over at TotWL. I had to carry them, so they can see. So after that we just saw fireworks from our room. Nothing beats seeing them from MK and walking home without the crowd was what I loved most.   

My niece did encounter the prickly shower so she just used the extra bathroom in the living room area. The extra bathroom is definitely a bonus. The pull out couch and single pull out were very comfy and it's nice to have the "extra" single when my 6 & 9 yo don't want to sleep "together." 

The propped open doors from the walkway at CR doesn't bother me. All other doors that I encountered at BLT were locked from the outside. I guess I'm used to all other resorts I've ever been to having a main door that is open to the public, so 1 open door from CR doesn't bother us at all. The pools were great. Never felt that it was over crowded. The line for the pool slide was never more than a few kids. We just had such a great time. 

I just hope BLT can stay nice and not get too damaged with all the wear and tear from the property being always full.


----------



## *Meagan*

SUCH AN AWESOME LIST, thanks for sharing!!!!! We are on the waitlist for BLT for december. Im praying and hoping we get it!!!!


----------



## Timon

*Room 8014, Studio, Lake View, HA Room*































































When we looked out through the balcony window, we were thrilled!!!!!!!!! Although we could see the lake, we could also see Magic Kingdom!!!!!! 

Looking left 






Looking straight ahead






Looking right


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Timon said:


> *Room 8014, Studio, Lake View, HA Room*



Nice view you had Timon.  Was there a closet of any kind?


----------



## Mean Queen

We stayed in a 3-bedroom Grand Villa over the 4th of July weekend.  The room and the view were amazing.  We didn't go to a park since our passes were in blackout and we didn't regret that one bit.  I think we had a better view of the special 4th fireworks of anyone!  From the living room you see the castle from the couch, you can see Space Mountain from the kitchen and I had the bedroom over the kitchen where I stared at the castle from the end of my bed.  Here are some pics:

THE LIVING ROOM/DINING ROOM/KITCHEN


























THE LOFT





















THE VIEW


----------



## lenshanem

Timon, I'm very confused on your pics. 
You had a HA studio, correct? 
It looks like you have both a tub and also a SEPARATE roll in shower? 
Am I seeing this correctly?
If so, that is awesome. 
We have been given a HA studio a couple times and my kids like having a bathtub, but these rooms in the other DVC resorts only have a roll in shower. If this is how they're doing the HA studios at BLT that solves the issue of not having a tub in a studio. How wonderful!


----------



## poohj80

lenshanem said:


> Timon, I'm very confused on your pics.
> You had a HA studio, correct?
> It looks like you have both a tub and also a SEPARATE roll in shower?
> Am I seeing this correctly?



And it appears NOT to have the combined vanity/kitchen combo of the non-HA studio which is another bonus!


----------



## twinklebug

lenshanem said:


> Timon, I'm very confused on your pics.
> You had a HA studio, correct?
> It looks like you have both a tub and also a SEPARATE roll in shower?
> Am I seeing this correctly?
> If so, that is awesome.
> We have been given a HA studio a couple times and my kids like having a bathtub, but these rooms in the other DVC resorts only have a roll in shower. If this is how they're doing the HA studios at BLT that solves the issue of not having a tub in a studio. How wonderful!



I noticed that too and if this is the case I'm concerned people might start requesting the HA studios even if they don't need them just for the extra space.


----------



## work2play

Thanks everyone, I updated the first post with the latest reports and links to pictures!

JoAnne


----------



## flipflopmom

work2play said:


> Thanks everyone, I updated the first post with the latest reports and links to pictures!
> 
> JoAnne



JoAnne, thanks so much for all the hard work you are putting into this thread.  It is an AMAZING resource!  I must have been misleading, but 7308 is a studio, not a 1br. Just wanted to clarify for future references.  Thanks again!


----------



## work2play

flipflopmom said:


> ...but 7308 is a studio, not a 1br. Just wanted to clarify for future references.  Thanks again!



Oops, I had 7308 and 7310 flipped. It is fixed now, thanks for letting me know!

JoAnne


----------



## lenshanem

twinklebug said:


> I noticed that too and if this is the case I'm concerned people might start requesting the HA studios even if they don't need them just for the extra space.



I don't think so. It looks like what they gave up was extra counter space in the kitchenette in order to be able to add a roll in shower in addition to the standard tub. The kitchenette in those pics looks VERY SMALL. So yes, you might get an extra shower, but you are also giving up counter and storage space in the kitchenette. I know people have complained about the kitchenette/vanity sink area being together and while it was odd, we didn't mind it. I liked having the extra long kitchenette and storage space to store our food. But, I think what they have done here is genius, cause like I said we have been put into a HA studio a couple of times and we missed having the tub for the kids. I think this solves that issue. And from what I understand Disney tends to have more HA rooms than what is required (which is fantastic and if I'm wrong, I do apologize) so often they will end up with those rooms later in the day. So if you check in late, you might end up with a studio with no tub.


----------



## lundve

@Mean Queen 

Your pics and view are amazing.  And having been to MK on 4th of July I agree your view was much better.  That and you did not have sweaty strangers touching you.    One day we'd love to stay in a GV but we'd need a few more points to do that.


----------



## Timon

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Nice view you had Timon.  Was there a closet of any kind?



Yes it did have a closet. I had to watch my video because I didn`t remember LOL You can see it in my last video from that trip...
http://cassworld.ca/videos/wdw-2009-4.wmv

It`s all the way at the end, about 14 mins in.



lenshanem said:


> Timon, I'm very confused on your pics.
> You had a HA studio, correct?
> It looks like you have both a tub and also a SEPARATE roll in shower?
> Am I seeing this correctly?
> If so, that is awesome.
> We have been given a HA studio a couple times and my kids like having a bathtub, but these rooms in the other DVC resorts only have a roll in shower. If this is how they're doing the HA studios at BLT that solves the issue of not having a tub in a studio. How wonderful!



Yes, it did have both the roll in shower and a regular bathtub and shower. We never used the kitchenette except for some drinks in the fridge so I didn`t mind that it was small. I didn`t ask for a HA room, but this was what they gave us. I was happy because it was 10am and we had a two-year old that really needed a nap before we went to MK on Halloween Night!


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

i really like seeing the pictures for planning purposes. 

[ little by little we are moving forward , getting our requests ] 

the way we see it for 1 bedroom, either the right or left side 
facing the park. while i think the right side would be closer 
to the castle , we are big monorail fans, & since we are going
christmas week, the wreath will be there , lights & all. 

by the picture here, i think i will be bringing our binoculars, 
tripod, & our old aluminum tree - color wheel & all. we have 2,
the lil'one is only 3-feet tall. prefect for travel.
[have never used it long before our baby of the family was born, & 
she fast approaching her teen years]. the inside pictures 
also helps in the decorations will look best. 

the parking lot i think makes being higher up more important 
to reduce the distraction. maybe the next time they go to
replace it, they will select a green/blue color, & add some twinkle 
lights [ like epcot? ], but kind like fairy scenes in fanstasia, like
dancing on a pond.

can they see you from the monorails or train? sure wouldn't want 
a picture in grumpy's pj to find it way to my coworkers.


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

oops, i forgot about the shower problem. my wife found these
really neat shower heads. they sorta built on the old desk-lamp
design, with bending limbs & the face are very large,  and oblong.

while they looked really strange, they really work. especially easy
to adjust & to whatever any user desires.  

ps, the best showers we found on dcl were on deck 5. having 
a really good shower made our cruises better.


----------



## brenbrady

We just returned from our 1st home visit, we had a dedicated 2 bedroom, Magic Kingdom room.  Our room was 8130, view from master bedroom balcony straight on Floridian Hotel and monarail, could see Castle and space mt looking to right.  from living room, castle and space mt. from other bedroom,
Castle and space mt.  Room was 1st room from elevator.


----------



## mbo516

quick question..
were staying at bay lake august 1-7
think they would be able to tell us our room numbers?  who should we call?


----------



## work2play

mbo516 said:


> quick question..
> were staying at bay lake august 1-7
> think they would be able to tell us our room numbers?  who should we call?



Nope.  You cannot get room numbers until you check in and your room is ready.  When you check in, if your room is not ready, they will offer to call you or text you your room number when it is ready.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mbo516 said:


> quick question..
> were staying at bay lake august 1-7
> think they would be able to tell us our room numbers?  who should we call?



Room are not even assigned until anywhere from 48 hours out or less.  Possibly even at check-in.


----------



## Gipperland

I just want send a big thank you to Work2Play for all your work on this thread! I would also like to thank everyone who has contributed to make this such a great source of information. My family and I will be going to the BLT in Aug and because of this thread I am so excited! Thanks to all. Hopefully, when we return, I will be able to make a useful contribution...


----------



## wdwgirl1

Hi All,  We are staying at BLT right now (from July 5th to 16th).  We were very lucky to recieve a 40% pin about 8 months ago and booked as quick as we could.  We are staying in a dedicated 2 bedroom- Lake View.
I used this thread to help us make room requests.  I followed the steps...and was sooooo happy when when the cast member at check in said "your room is ready and you are in room 8212".  Yeah!!!  High floor...check!  Outer...check!  View of the MK....CHECK!!!!  It is amazing.  I am sitting here staring at the castle and space mountain.  It is an accessible room...but that does not bother us.  The only thing that it is missing is a rainfall shower- but the pay off is the most amazing view (and at a lake view price!)

I will try to post pictures later.


----------



## steffali

wdwgirl1 said:


> Hi All,  We are staying at BLT right now (from July 5th to 16th).  We were very lucky to recieve a 40% pin about 8 months ago and booked as quick as we could.  We are staying in a dedicated 2 bedroom- Lake View.
> I used this thread to help us make room requests.  I followed the steps...and was sooooo happy when when the cast member at check in said "your room is ready and you are in room 8212".  Yeah!!!  High floor...check!  Outer...check!  View of the MK....CHECK!!!!  It is amazing.  I am sitting here staring at the castle and space mountain.  It is an accessible room...but that does not bother us.  The only thing that it is missing is a rainfall shower- but the pay off is the most amazing view (and at a lake view price!)
> 
> I will try to post pictures later.



Looks great!!! Is there a roll in shower in the room??? We will be staying in a 2BR Lakeview room with a roll in shower.. I cant wait to see more pictures  of the room!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

well not exactly but there are ways for blt owners to exercise 

their rights in getting their choices for a certain room. after

reading many responses here, and figuring out the best 

requests for our room, it didn't take me long to figured out 

how important this was going to be for our trip during christmas. 

another value of this site is how poorly some of the rooms were

rated. [ reconditioned furniture thread.] some were able to get

their points refunded. which i think was a good measure. 



for us, it isn't about the points, but how important this first 

trip is. after our early problems, there is no way i am taking a

chance. 

also we are not getting our mk view til' tuesday so most would 

have already be ahead of us. and that's why we have been setting

up our requests prior so we get exactly what was promised to us,

in july of 09.  [ we cx. our baltic cruise to buy @ blt, and this was 

on the "table" . 

this site has been an  excellent guide to all the rooms so we know

where we want to be. . i think the pictures are fun to look @.


----------



## lenshanem

Lil' Grumpy said:


> and that's why we have been setting
> 
> up our requests prior so we get exactly what was promised to us,
> 
> in july of 09.  [ we cx. our baltic cruise to buy @ blt, and this was
> 
> on the "table" .



They promised you a certain room/view when you bought in?!? I hate to tell you this, but I think you got fed a line.


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

maybe so, but that doesn't mean things cannot be done. 

every problem has a solution. it just took a lil' time getting 

connected to those who can make it come true. the rooms 

listed here,  gave us the insights we needed. the key is 

not waiting til check-in day.


----------



## lenshanem

Lil' Grumpy said:


> maybe so, but that doesn't mean things cannot be done.
> 
> every problem has a solution. it just took a lil' time getting
> 
> connected to those who can make it come true. the rooms
> 
> listed here,  gave us the insights we needed. the key is
> 
> not waiting til check-in day.




OK... Well, more power to you.
I figure some trips we get the room/view we wanted and some trips we don't.
I don't see this as a problem that needs a solution.
We had a fantastic room/view at BLT last trip and I was thrilled when I walked into the room, I didn't go into the trip expecting it to be handed to me. That is not how DVC works. 
I don't expect to always have the fabulous room every trip and other DVC members don't. My points are equal to the points of my fellow DVC member.
I also don't think DVC really gives preferential treatment to just a few members, then again maybe I'm just naive?
I've had over 60 Disney vacations in my lifetime and I have not found a formula to securing a certain room/view. 
Hope you don't end up disappointed down the road, but I think you might have been lead on when you bought in. 
JMHO


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

i see your point. in fact, this was "in~deeds" discussed when we 
first met the dvc. rep.. [ nor do i think other owners @ blt would
have overlooked your point either]. 

maybe because the "views" @ other resort do not determined the
required points? just recently, there was a thread about the 
wlv, woods or dumpster, & the only factor is not getting the 
dumpster view. 

when i pondered, if the guide was misleading, isn't for me to 
judge. the primary reference to us, he represented disney,
& why i think we won't be disappointed.

also a poster added their hc room pictures. right away there 
are questions about getting that type of room. not for the need,
but for the views? [ what i think ]  

for us, the number of points we brought @ blt was determined 
by the view we wanted, not the room. however, as many 
recognized here, some mk views were not even close to 
those near the top. it is those "groups" of rooms that i feel the
owners should be offer first. 

more power? knowledge is where it's @. i can't say enough good
things about this thread, because i used it to figured out the 
things we needed to do. [ we feel very lucky to have figured these
things out prior to our check in. this is a vip issue, because we 
planned on using our dvc @ blt 99% of the time. ]

fyi, when i read those thinking of buying blt, i would strongly recommend
reading here. & looking @ the pictures,


----------



## lenshanem

Lil' Grumpy said:


> i see your point. in fact, this was "in~deeds" discussed when we
> first met the dvc. rep.. [ nor do i think other owners @ blt would
> have overlooked your point either].
> 
> maybe because the "views" @ other resort do not determined the
> required points? just recently, there was a thread about the
> wlv, woods or dumpster, & the only factor is not getting the
> dumpster view.
> 
> when i pondered, if the guide was misleading, isn't for me to
> judge. the primary reference to us, he represented disney,
> & why i think we won't be disappointed.
> 
> also a poster added their hc room pictures. right away there
> are questions about getting that type of room. not for the need,
> but for the views? [ what i think ]
> 
> for us, the number of points we brought @ blt was determined
> by the view we wanted, not the room. however, as many
> recognized here, some mk views were not even close to
> those near the top. it is those "groups" of rooms that i feel the
> owners should be offer first.
> 
> more power? knowledge is where it's @. i can't say enough good
> things about this thread, because i used it to figured out the
> things we needed to do. [ we feel very lucky to have figured these
> things out prior to our check in. this is a vip issue, because we
> planned on using our dvc @ blt 99% of the time. ]
> 
> fyi, when i read those thinking of buying blt, i would strongly recommend
> reading here. & looking @ the pictures,



True, BLT does have booking categories of theme park, lake and standard, BUT you can only REQUEST a specific room or location. They will tell you when you call your requests are noted, but not guaranteed. This is also on the confirmation you receive in the mail. 

Over the years I've become more broad in my requests, but even still I'd say only 50% of the time they are granted. I don't even bother putting in requests at my two home resorts (BCV and VWL) anymore, because to be honest I don't really care so much at those resorts. They're small and the views don't differ that much. True, someone is gonna end up with the VWL dumpster view, but other than that not much difference.

Now unless your guide gave you a contract stating you would get the exact rooms you wanted each trip, I'm afraid what you thought was discussed is only that, a discussion. So, your DVC points are gonna pretty much be the same as the rest of ours. Welcome to our world. 

As for the HA studio reference, I don't believe it was about the views they offered, but the fact that now those rooms actually offer a roll in shower and a tub. This is great, because we've been given a HA studio before in other DVC resorts and missed having the tub for the kids. 

"some Mk views were not even close to 
those near the top. it is those "groups" of rooms that i feel the
owners should be offer first."
This sounds great, but this is not how DVC works. Trust me! I would love for resort owners to get their request filled before others or even better requests be filled in the order in which they were received, but DVC does not work that way. I've called 11 months out when the phone lines opened to book and still got a less than desirable room at checkin. I'm just telling you how it works.

"this is a vip issue, because we 
planned on using our dvc @ blt 99% of the time."
I hope you mean very important issue and not very important person. Just because you own there doesn't mean your requests become more important. Logically that would make sense, but it doesn't work that way. I'm sure the owners at all the other resorts would agree with me on this one. Just because I own at VWL doesn't mean I can't end up with the dumpster view. Points are points. 

Now maybe you're some big sports star and you know you'll get whatever you want, but if you're like the majority of us your points are gonna be the same as the rest of ours, regardless of what you were told at buying. If it's not in the contract you are one of us. Maybe your guide will try to make that first stay magical, but after that I can safely bet he isn't gonna be checking your room each time you use your points. 

Now all this said, I loved BLT and hope one day we can add on there. I, too would like to get first stab at booking the theme park room category. And I do agree with you, those bottom theme park view rooms shouldn't really be in that category. We had a lake view that actually had a view of the castle and I think after looking at this thread that they should reconsider some of the room categories. I think the lake view we had would be better than the bottom rooms in the front of the building. 

Good luck!


----------



## goofy4tink

Lil' Grumpy said:


> maybe so, but that doesn't mean things cannot be done.
> 
> every problem has a solution. it just took a lil' time getting
> 
> connected to those who can make it come true. the rooms
> 
> listed here,  gave us the insights we needed. the key is
> 
> not waiting til check-in day.


Care to share those 'solutions'?? 
I know that at BWV, you book a particular view..same as at BLT. But, I have yet to be able to get a particular villa. 
I would love to know what you found here that has allowed you to believe you are going to be able to get a specific villa at BLT. I'm headed down for our first stay next month..have a MK view studio booked and would dearly love to know I'm getting a higher floor vs the 5th floor.


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

Hi Guys, I need some help.  I must be blind!!!   In viewing the charts on the front page, I am still trying to figure out room numbers for the inside Lake View 3 BDRM villas.  TIA!!


----------



## wdrl

MrsBlovesDisney said:


> Hi Guys, I need some help.  I must be blind!!!   In viewing the charts on the front page, I am still trying to figure out room numbers for the inside Lake View 3 BDRM villas.  TIA!!



I don't think you are blind.  All of the BLT Grand Villas are on the outer part of BLT's crescent.  None of the Grand Villas face the pool on the inside part of the crescent.  All BLT GVs have even-numbered room numbers.


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

wdrl said:


> I don't think you are blind.  All of the BLT Grand Villas are on the outer part of BLT's crescent.  None of the Grand Villas face the pool on the inside part of the crescent.  All BLT GVs have even-numbered room numbers.



OH!  OK... I get it now....the "Lake Views" are on the OUTSIDE curves....THX!!


----------



## sharpes84

Great Information!!

I am checking in this week and not sure what would suit us best.
I have the Deluxe Studio Lake View reserved.

Is there anything special to recommend or is this a can't lose?
I looked at the pictures and there is not a bad look at all.

Is there a floor or room that I should request ? My son wants near the walkway to  go easy to monorail.

any of the valued input is appreciated!


----------



## wdrl

sharpes84 said:


> Great Information!!
> 
> I am checking in this week and not sure what would suit us best.
> I have the Deluxe Studio Lake View reserved.
> 
> Is there anything special to recommend or is this a can't lose?
> I looked at the pictures and there is not a bad look at all.
> 
> Is there a floor or room that I should request ? My son wants near the walkway to  go easy to monorail.
> 
> any of the valued input is appreciated!



If your son would like to see the monorail from your villa, you should ask for a villa on the outer part of BLT's crescent.  All of these villas have even numbered rooms.  If you are on the South side of BLT, you'll see the Contemporary Resort and can watch the monorails enter and exit CR.  If you are on the North side of BLT, I think you have virtually no view of the monorail, but you'll be able to see MK and the fireworks.  

Personally, I prefer a high floor.   I know several people have wondered whether its more convenient being on the fifth floor, which is the same floor as the walkway to the CR.  However, when we stayed at BLT in March, we had no problems getting timely access to an elevator.

Enjoy your stay at BLT!!  Our next visit isn't until the end of September when we are doing a split stay between BLT and BWV.


----------



## twinklebug

Studio LV #8438, from two nights last week:

From inside:





Left:





Straight:





Hard Right: (loved this!)





Right zoomed X3:





Room was in excellent condition although noted that the couch cushions were tearing on the underside where a hand would grab them to pull off/put back. Even loved the Ikea style furnishings and man does that kitchenette have a ton of storage space! If only we could figure out how to move the vanity sink around to the bathroom. 

I'm very happy to say, We will be back.


----------



## simmons_m

I like the view, thanks for posting.  I think that view is better than the MK view. Was the 1 bdrm to your left or right?
Thanks


----------



## twinklebug

The door connecting to the one bedroom was on the right as you enter the room. I'm always out on the balcony if the weather is nice enough. I think the MK views would be pretty boring in comparison without the pools, boats and workers. We made no requests, my thought is that all LV rooms have great views, but now that we've experienced this one I think I might try for it or one of it's neighbors again.


----------



## simmons_m

thank you


----------



## wdwgirl1

Hi All,
We just arrived home from our fantastic trip to the BLT for 12 nights!  We had a terrific time and a terrific room.  
As I posted before....we had a LV 2 bedroom dedicated...room 8212.

This is the view from the 2nd bedroom: (Looking left)







View from the 2nd bedroom: (Looking just a bit left)






View from the living room:






View from the master bedroom: (ahead)






View from master bedrom: (looking right)


----------



## simmons_m

Great view.


----------



## work2play

wdwgirl1 said:


> Hi All,
> We just arrived home from our fantastic trip to the BLT for 12 nights!  We had a terrific time and a terrific room.
> As I posted before....we had a LV 2 bedroom dedicated...room 8212.



Thanks for the great pictures!  I have that 8212 is a handicapped accessible room without a walk-in shower in the master bathroom.  Is that correct?

JoAnne


----------



## wdwgirl1

work2play said:


> Thanks for the great pictures!  I have that 8212 is a handicapped accessible room without a walk-in shower in the master bathroom.  Is that correct?
> 
> JoAnne



Yes that is right...the only difference that I know of is that you don't have the rainfall in the master- but that did not matter to my parents (who stayed in the master)...here is the shower/bath combo in the master






But you still get the great jet tub


----------



## steffali

wdwgirl1 said:


> Yes that is right...the only difference that I know of is that you don't have the rainfall in the master- but that did not matter to my parents (who stayed in the master)...here is the shower/bath combo in the master
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you still get the great jet tub



Is there a walk in shower in the other bathrooms???


----------



## work2play

steffali said:


> Is there a walk in shower in the other bathrooms???



In the standard room there is a walk-in shower with a glass door instead of the tub with shower curtain shown in the picture in the master bedroom, both in the dedicated 2 BR and the 1 BR.  There is also a jetted tub in the master BR.  The studio has a tub and shower combined.


----------



## steffali

Actually I meant to ask if there was a roll in shower in the 2 BR accessible room??????


----------



## lark

Report on 8226 -- great room.  Like others have mentioned about the 26 and 28 rooms, it's probably most accurate to say it's a straight on Grand Floridian view.  From the living room, that's your primary view, along with the monorails going into the contemporary.  You can see the castle from the left part of the room and space mountain from the far left part of the room near the window.  From the bedroom, which is closer to the MK, your view of the MK is a bit more centered.  On the 12th floor, a bit of neck bending to see space mountain is not a problem.  I would think, from being in this room, that the XX28 studios' view is straight ahead at the side of the contemporary but with a good view of the castle if you go out on the balcony.  Given, the choice, I think I'd take a 20 studio over a 28, unless the 28 was on a much higher floor.

Our "high floor" request initially led to assignment of a 3d floor room.  But they changed us on check in without any fuss.  Pretty pleased with what we got.  

Post 901, which is a few floors lower of 7926, is a good representation of the view from 8226.  Not much difference.  Since there aren't many pictures from the 26 rooms, though, I'll try to edit this post in a week or so to add pictures.


----------



## Mich Mouse

Wow!  What great information!!!!  Thanks to the OP for their hard work on this....

That said, I am confused by the amount of information....I have been reading this thread for an hour and I am still not sure what to request....

Can someone help?

We have a LV Studio and a WL for SV Studio or 1 Bedroom.

We woud like the most peaceful, quiet view possible without being too high.  Not a big fan of heights here....Does this mean I want the North Wing?  A room that ends in an even number for the LV Studio or 1 Bedroom?

Are there any ground floor LV rooms?  1 bedrooms?


----------



## Tricia1972

What is the saying about the best laid plans? 

I have been studying this thread religiously since this past Spring.  I had everything planned out for a 1BR Lake View and a Studio.

Enter wrinkle - we're now staying in a 2BR lake view WITH a split day (some members are joining us later and I want the freedom to not get the DDP for the days that they aren't there, should we decide to go with the DDP).

I didn't request dedicated, simply because of the split, and I didn't want to limit my chances of a good MK view for Lake view points. 

Looking at the maps, it looks like we want something in the 08 10 or 12 (ending room numbers) to get a peek at the castle?

How many have experience with 2BRs?  I am wondering in Dedicated vs Lock Off, would I be better off asking for a Dedicated and giving up our dream for a peek at the castle?

Any help/insight/advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sandisw

Mich Mouse said:


> Wow!  What great information!!!!  Thanks to the OP for their hard work on this....
> 
> That said, I am confused by the amount of information....I have been reading this thread for an hour and I am still not sure what to request....
> 
> Can someone help?
> 
> We have a LV Studio and a WL for SV Studio or 1 Bedroom.
> 
> We woud like the most peaceful, quiet view possible without being too high.  Not a big fan of heights here....Does this mean I want the North Wing?  A room that ends in an even number for the LV Studio or 1 Bedroom?
> 
> Are there any ground floor LV rooms?  1 bedrooms?



What I think you want is a room on the northern end, outer crescent, even #'d room, lower floor.  

I know that some of the rooms on the first few floors are SV, but there are som LV rooms there.  We stayed in a LV studio on that side and loved it.  We were on the 12th floor, though, so that may be a bit high for you.  It was peaceful and we could watch the fireworks from the balcony.

We will be there in 10 days in a LV 1 bedroom and hoping for this same area.


----------



## Mich Mouse

Sandisw said:


> What I think you want is a room on the northern end, outer crescent, even #'d room, lower floor.
> 
> I know that some of the rooms on the first few floors are SV, but there are som LV rooms there.  We stayed in a LV studio on that side and loved it.  We were on the 12th floor, though, so that may be a bit high for you.  It was peaceful and we could watch the fireworks from the balcony.
> 
> We will be there in 10 days in a LV 1 bedroom and hoping for this same area.



Thank you

The proper request is Northern End, Outer Crescent, Even number room, lower floor?  Will they take that many requests?


----------



## mainstreet1997

I asked for even numbered above the 4th floor and I got a split MK/lake view. We are in room 8014 which is actually a handicap room (roll in shower/bigger bathroom/smaller kitchen and I think lower bed) but it was okay for 1 - which turned into 2 nights! Great room its as close you can get to MK view but still pay for a lake view!


----------



## Sandisw

Mich Mouse said:


> Thank you
> 
> The proper request is Northern End, Outer Crescent, Even number room, lower floor?  Will they take that many requests?



You can put in the requests how you like.  If you are concerned about it (I guess outer crescent and even #'d room are sort of the same thing now that I am typing again as the even #'d rooms ARE the outer crescent!LOL), I would list what you want as most important first.

If it is lower flower, then say "lower floor, outer crescent, northern end".   If it is the northern end, "Say Northern End, etc."  Of course, the more requests, the harder it is to fill all of them and requests are not guaranteed, so no one knows how these things are done.

We just requested an "even #'d room".  I want to always be on that side of the building.  Northern end is my preference, but southern  is fine too and I would rather have that then be on the inside so hoping for the best when we check in on the 2nd of August.


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

How do you word the request if you would prefer not to get a handicapped room? Hubby and son are both very tall, and it seems that at most places, the HC rooms have everything just a tad lower (for good reason, but very inconvenient and uncomfortable for hubby and son).


----------



## Mich Mouse

Thanks for all of your helpful responses!

So all even numbered rooms are on the north side?  Or is it all even numbered rooms are on the outer crescent?


----------



## Sandisw

Mich Mouse said:


> Thanks for all of your helpful responses!
> 
> So all even numbered rooms are on the north side?  Or is it all even numbered rooms are on the outer crescent?



All even #'d rooms are the outer crescent, facing toward the MK/GF, etc.


----------



## steery1




----------



## ktmetke

Thank you for sharing your pics!  LOVED the firework pics!!!


----------



## micandminforever

Wonderful pictures, they make me wish I was at BLT now.


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

All I can say is...WOW!!!!!!And thanks!!!!


----------



## poohj80

steery1 said:


> OK, here we go. You asked for it..............



LOVED the fireworks pix!  May I ask what kind of setting you used?

Thanks so much!
PJ


----------



## Gipperland

starry1, Thank you for the pics. They are all beautiful! We will be at the BLT in a 1 bedroom in 14 very short days. We have our fingers crossed for a room ending in 04, 10, or 12. After seeing your pics I am crossing my fingers and clicking my heels and whatever other thing I can think of to bring us the luck we need to get a room with a view like you.


----------



## steery1

poohj80 said:


> LOVED the fireworks pix!  May I ask what kind of setting you used?
> 
> Thanks so much!
> PJ




Thanks all. I've edited the post to add settings.
All photos were on manual with camera on gorillapod wrapped around the the metal railing on the balcony.


You can see the rest of my BLT photos here.....................
http://reflectionsby.smugmug.com/Places/Walt-Disney-World-Resort





.


----------



## goofy4tink

Sooo....when I get to BLT in 10 days, and I see anything other than an 18 or a 28, for a room number, I should not be happy!! Hoping for 7718/28 or higher. We have a MK view studio booked...here's hoping. What's the lowest floor with a decent view of MK??? I really don't want to be too far down, and it doesn't look like there are all that many MK studios out there.


----------



## DVCGeek

Seventh floor studio 7728 was nice; higher the better of course!  6th floor and lower might get monorail obstructions: not sure exactly what floor it starts to be an issue on...


----------



## courtneylauren

We were at BLT from July 11-23, and it was great!!!!!! We were in a 1 bedroom, lake view - room #8434. I have to admit, I was a little upset when I heard our room # at check-in, because I'd researched on here - the lake view rooms that have a MK view as well, and we'd requested that through member services and called the hotel and everything - but this just goes to show that everything happens for a reason, because it was a perfectly gorgeous view! We could see pretty much everything in WDW except MK. Here are pictures. My mom has a great Nikon camera with two lenses -- a closer one and a big zoom one. These pictures are with the zoom lens.

for the OP when you add this to the list -- DtD, DHS, AK, Epcot, WL, GF, CR, Bay Lake, Seven Seas Lagoon, CR pool & boat marina.

On the left, Downtown Disney. You can see the Characters in Flight Balloon and the Cirque tent.





Epcot- Spaceship Earth and you can see the Imagination pavilion too.





Wilderness Lodge, and in the background on the very left, you can see the Earful tower at DHS. I don't think have a better picture, or a picture of the hat.





Animal Kingdom -- Everest on the left and Tree of Life on the right.





Contemporary with double monorails going through





CR pool and garden wing (where we stayed in 04)





CR Pool slide





Walkway between BLT and CR





GF





I miss this so much!





We had an amazing view. It was truly spectacular!!!!


----------



## tkalita

Great info!! We bought into BLT and haven't even stayed there yet. I can't wait and am so excited to have this information!!


----------



## Sandisw

courtneylauren said:


> We were at BLT from July 11-23, and it was great!!!!!! We were in a 1 bedroom, lake view - room #8434. I have to admit, I was a little upset when I heard our room # at check-in, because I'd researched on here - the lake view rooms that have a MK view as well, and we'd requested that through member services and called the hotel and everything - but this just goes to show that everything happens for a reason, because it was a perfectly gorgeous view! We could see pretty much everything in WDW except MK. Here are pictures. My mom has a great Nikon camera with two lenses -- a closer one and a big zoom one. These pictures are with the zoom lens.
> 
> for the OP when you add this to the list -- DtD, DHS, AK, Epcot, WL, GF, CR, Bay Lake, Seven Seas Lagoon, CR pool & boat marina.
> 
> On the left, Downtown Disney. You can see the Characters in Flight Balloon and the Cirque tent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot- Spaceship Earth and you can see the Imagination pavilion too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilderness Lodge, and in the background on the very left, you can see the Earful tower at DHS. I don't think have a better picture, or a picture of the hat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom -- Everest on the left and Tree of Life on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contemporary with double monorails going through
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CR pool and garden wing (where we stayed in 04)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CR Pool slide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walkway between BLT and CR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss this so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had an amazing view. It was truly spectacular!!!!



Wow, we check in their Monday (after 3 nights at BCV) and have a LV 1 bedroom booked.  I also initially wanted to have the northern end (we had it last summer in a studio) but decided to just go with even #'d room.  If we get this view, my DH will love it!!!


----------



## supersuperwendy

When requesting a GV do you request the lower floor number? 85XX? or the upper floor 86XX?


----------



## DenLo

The lower floor number since that is where the front door is located.


----------



## work2play

courtneylauren said:


> We were at BLT from July 11-23, and it was great!!!!!! We were in a 1 bedroom, lake view - room #8434. We had an amazing view. It was truly spectacular!!!!



Thanks for the great pics.  I updated the first post to include the link to you post and updated the description.

I will be there in September and would love to get that room!

JoAnne


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

DVCGeek said:


> Seventh floor studio 7728 was nice; higher the better of course!  6th floor and lower might get monorail obstructions: not sure exactly what floor it starts to be an issue on...



We stayed in a 2 BDRM MKV on the 6th floor back in April.  Although we had requested "highest floor possible", I have to say the view was spectacular!!   I'm guessing the 5th floor may have a monorail obstructed view...


----------



## danielle782001

Just back from a great trip to WDW.  We stayed at BLT for seven nights.  We loved it!  We stayed in a two-bedroom lake view.  The room was perfect. 

I was so impressed by the closet space.  The laundary closet is amazing.  The shower in the master bath was so relaxing.  DH did not like that there were no locks on the bathroom doors.  The beds were sooooo comfortable.  And the seating at the kitchen table was terrific.   

We were on the third floor with a pool view.  Not what I requested at all.  But we ended up really liking it anyway.  

We actually stayed at three different resorts on this trip and did not get any of our requestes.  I think I am done wasting my time with that!


----------



## mousefan1972

We just returned from WDW.  We spent 4 nights in a lake view studio, room 8438.   We were on the outer crescent, facing the Contemporary marina, pool and Bay Lake.  In the distance we could see Spaceship Earth, Tower of Terror, the Dolphin, Mt. Everest, and the Characters in Flight balloon at DtD.  We could see the high fireworks from Illuminations.


----------



## twinklebug

mousefan1972 said:


> We just returned from WDW.  We spent 4 nights in a lake view studio, room 8438.



Hey Mousefan! That's the same room we had just over 2 weeks back. We loved it! Thanks for all the pics, you supplemented our arsenal of shots with a few angles I missed http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37426856&postcount=1054


----------



## lorihannahgwen

We were at BLT from 7/18-7/28.  Our room was great!   
Looking directly out we saw Bay Lake
Looking to the left we saw Space Mountain (and the fountain)
Looking a little farther to the left we saw the Castle (and the other attractions like Splash MT.)
Looking to the right we saw Bay Lake
We watched the fireworks every night from our balcony.  We just tuned into channel 20 (for the music) and watched the show.  It was awesome.  
The fireworks were centered over Space Mountain instead of the Castle, but it was still great.  We could make out all of the different shapes of the fireworks easily (hearts, skulls, etc.).
If I ever figure out how to post pictures I will add them later.  
We could not see the EWP.  We could only see the barges waiting to start.  As soon as it was ready to start it moved out of view.
BLT has a great location!  
Lori


----------



## Caren

7424--dedicated 2-bedroom, Magic Kingdom view. Not really happy with it at all. It's more of a view of the monorail. The castle is lovely at night, but the bright parking-lot lights interfere with it. This is our last time spending points for a Magic Kingdom view, especially after talking to a person in the elevator who had an 11th floor lake view with a fabulous view of the Magic Kingdom.


----------



## work2play

Caren said:


> 7424--dedicated 2-bedroom, Magic Kingdom view. Not really happy with it at all. It's more of a view of the monorail. The castle is lovely at night, but the bright parking-lot lights interfere with it. This is our last time spending points for a Magic Kingdom view, especially after talking to a person in the elevator who had an 11th floor lake view with a fabulous view of the Magic Kingdom.



Sorry to hear about the view there!  Did you take any pictures?  We would all like to see the view from that floor.  I never thought about the lights being an issue.  I hope you get a better view next time.


----------



## walkdmc

In June 2010, we spent 11 nights in a 2 BR Lake View.  We were originally assigned to room 7605 which is inside the "C" and overlooks the pool and the other half of BLT.  You had to stand to the right side of the window and look left, to see the lake.  We paid over $15,000 for the vacation package, (through Small World Travel) and it was supposed to include a "Lake View".  Frankly, many of the standard views I've seen posted here are better than our supposed "Lake View".  

I called the front desk and after much back and forth, with them (desk personnel and her manager) telling me 7605 is a "Lake View" and me assuring them that 75% of my view is of the building opposite mine, they agreed to move me.  Actually, I requested they refund me the difference between a lake and standard view as I was not willing to pay the "Lake View" premium for such a poor lake view.  At that, the manager moved me to room 7602.  It was still a lousy lake view, as there were swamp trees blocking almost half of our lake view, but we did have a decent view of the MK.  

I have a June 2011 trip planned at BLT and again requested a "Lake View".  I'm a little nervous about getting a bad lake view again, but I'm not that worried as this time we're DVC members staying on points.   If it's bad, it'll be okay since we'll be returning soon after.

BTW, we had our SWT agent request a high floor, even numbered, north facing room.  We obviously got none of those.  I checked in online 10 days prior to our stay.  We checked in at 10am on a Sunday.  At that time, room 7605 was ready.  When I complained about room 7605, they told me the "only other lake view room that will be available today won't be ready until after 4pm".  So, at 10am on a Sunday, I was led to believe there were only 2 LVs available, 7605 and 7602.


----------



## Cruella 66

It really shouldn't matter how much you paid or if you are a DVC member, lake view is just that, lake view.  If that is not what you got, it is good you were able to get your room changed.  If next June you don't get the view you paid for, because, yes, as a DVC member you're still paying for the view, bring it to their attention again and have them fix it!  Glad you enjoyed your second room.


----------



## MADCLFAN

The wife and I are staying in a 2 Bedroom Lock-off with my parents to give them there own privacy.  We have a Lake View and it our first time staying here since buying points last year.  We can't wait , hope we get a nice view, been seeing so many people upset about there rooms.  Coming home Oct 16.


----------



## walkdmc

Cindy-I agree, a Lake View is supposed to be a lake view, period.  I really learned a lot about nebulous views Disney offers on this trip.  Matter of fact Disney giving us that lousy lake view actually helped us decide to become DVC member.    Hear me out.  We were concerned that Disney would treat us differently (i.e. with less consideration) if we became DVC members vs. cash customers.  Well, after shelling out a small fortune for our trip, I realized Disney doesn't care about cash vs. DVC.  We immediately returned home and bought a resale contract.  

For that price, though, I was not going to settle for a lousy lake view.  For DVC points, with the understanding that as a WDW fanatic, I'll be returning in 6months to 1 year, I'd blow it off.  At the time of our trip we didn't know when we'd be back to Disney.


----------



## Cruella 66

I think it's great you decided to buy AFTER your experience!  Some would take that and say no thanks.  

I have heard differing views that members are treated differently than cash guests but I really can't say.  I just feel a guest is a guest if we're members or not.  

We stayed our first time in June as members but never stayed as cash guests.  I had some issues with the aesthetics of the room, security, and inconsistency of the housekeeping.  I have sent a letter outlining my concerns, not expecting a reply, but now I am playing phone tag with a CM named Chad.  

The views as represented were fabulous though.  

And as they say...Welcome Home!!


----------



## AirGoofy

Another great BLT thread.  We just bought a BLT contract today and are so happy.  Can't wait to stay there.


----------



## bigAWL

I wonder if there is any precidence for DVC re-categorizing any room views based on guest feedback.  If enough people complain that room such-and-such is, in their opinion, NOT a lake view, then, maybe they will recategorize it to something else.  As far as I know there is no official published list of which rooms are categorized as which views.  So there should be no problem for them to shift them around as they need, right?


----------



## lark

bigAWL said:


> I wonder if there is any precidence for DVC re-categorizing any room views based on guest feedback.  If enough people complain that room such-and-such is, in their opinion, NOT a lake view, then, maybe they will recategorize it to something else.  As far as I know there is no official published list of which rooms are categorized as which views.  So there should be no problem for them to shift them around as they need, right?



Since different rooms require different points, though, I think they would need to adjust the points chart to keep the total overall points the same.  Or they would need to reassign rooms in a way that nets out exactly right -- that is, the total points lost for every room that is downgraded I would think would need to be even to the total points gained by a room upgrade, or there will be a points imbalance.  My sense is that people are saying there are too many rooms that are not worthy of the higher points, so, unless they do it in conjunction with a points chart change, I'm not sure how they could do it.


----------



## Sandisw

bigAWL said:


> I wonder if there is any precidence for DVC re-categorizing any room views based on guest feedback.  If enough people complain that room such-and-such is, in their opinion, NOT a lake view, then, maybe they will recategorize it to something else.  As far as I know there is no official published list of which rooms are categorized as which views.  So there should be no problem for them to shift them around as they need, right?



No, there is not a published list of what is classified as what.  I think the biggest problem is, IMO, is that a view is subjective and I don't think there is any way to please every single person in terms of how those views are decided.  I think that Disney's biggest problem is that they really should have  a better way to define things for people so they can make informed decisions.

We just came back from a LV 1 bedroom, #7604.  Our straight on view from the balcony was of a tree, with the lake in the background.  However, the view to the right was the lake and the view to the right was MK.  

I am sure there are some who might get this and say that it should not be LV (but SV) because it is not a straight on view of the lake.  However, we were fine with it and felt it was an added value as we could see fireworks.  

So, for us, we felt we got a bargain in terms of not having to spend MK view points for a partial MK view.  Post #84 in this link shows what we could see.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2521087&page=6

So, if I was asked whether or not I thought it was appropriately classified, I would say yes.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bigAWL said:


> I wonder if there is any precidence for DVC re-categorizing any room views based on guest feedback.  If enough people complain that room such-and-such is, in their opinion, NOT a lake view, then, maybe they will recategorize it to something else.  As far as I know there is no official published list of which rooms are categorized as which views.  So there should be no problem for them to shift them around as they need, right?



I believe they are doing this at AKV for 2011.  Apparently a few rooms at Jambo that were Savannah view will become Standard and I think the same at Kidani.  They also added a Standard view GV at Kidani - previously they had all been one category with a Savannah view.

When I spoke with MS about my MK view at BLT they indicated that someone would be taking a look at the room classifications.  Since they have done this with AKV I'm inclined to believe that they will also do this at BLT.  At least I'm very hopeful.

I wouldn't be particularly surprised if they change the name of the Lake view category to something like BWV has with pool/garden view.


----------



## GrumpyPOTFH

Question, new club menber. June 25 2010, We have stays planned for Sept in AKV, Feb BLT,VB,VWL.  Are you able to request certain rooms or floors?  Just trying to learn.  Thanks


----------



## Sandisw

GrumpyPOTFH said:


> Question, new club menber. June 25 2010, We have stays planned for Sept in AKV, Feb BLT,VB,VWL.  Are you able to request certain rooms or floors?  Just trying to learn.  Thanks



Yes, you can put in a request for anything that you want but they are not guaranteed and you can only hope.

The more specific you are, the harder it is for them to meet your needs.  For example, if you request a specific room or floor and they can't give it to you, they have no idea what you were really trying to achieve.

However, if it is more general, you have a better chance.  We just came back and requested even #'d room at BLT so we would be on the outer crescent.  While I was hoping to also get the northern end, I didn't add that to the request since I wanted the biggest possible chance of being on the outer side as possible.


----------



## lorihannahgwen

lorihannahgwen said:


> We were at BLT from 7/18-7/28.  Our room was great!
> Looking directly out we saw Bay Lake
> Looking to the left we saw Space Mountain (and the fountain)
> Looking a little farther to the left we saw the Castle (and the other attractions like Splash MT.)
> Looking to the right we saw Bay Lake
> We watched the fireworks every night from our balcony.  We just tuned into channel 20 (for the music) and watched the show.  It was awesome.
> The fireworks were centered over Space Mountain instead of the Castle, but it was still great.  We could make out all of the different shapes of the fireworks easily (hearts, skulls, etc.).
> If I ever figure out how to post pictures I will add them later.
> We could not see the EWP.  We could only see the barges waiting to start.  As soon as it was ready to start it moved out of view.
> BLT has a great location!
> Lori



How do you post pictures?  I tried searching, but couldn't find how to do it.  Can someone please help so I can post teh views?
Thanks
Lori


----------



## Sandisw

lorihannahgwen said:


> How do you post pictures?  I tried searching, but couldn't find how to do it.  Can someone please help so I can post teh views?
> Thanks
> Lori



You have to load them in to an online site, like photobucket.  Then it is a matter of copying the IMG code.


----------



## work2play

lorihannahgwen said:


> How do you post pictures?  I tried searching, but couldn't find how to do it.  Can someone please help so I can post teh views?
> Thanks
> Lori



First you need to upload your photos to a photo hosting site such as photobucket.com,  then paste the URL that is associated with you picture into your post.


----------



## lorihannahgwen

lorihannahgwen said:


> We were at BLT from 7/18-7/28.  Our room was great!
> Looking directly out we saw Bay Lake
> Looking to the left we saw Space Mountain (and the fountain)
> Looking a little farther to the left we saw the Castle (and the other attractions like Splash MT.)
> Looking to the right we saw Bay Lake
> We watched the fireworks every night from our balcony.  We just tuned into channel 20 (for the music) and watched the show.  It was awesome.
> The fireworks were centered over Space Mountain instead of the Castle, but it was still great.  We could make out all of the different shapes of the fireworks easily (hearts, skulls, etc.).
> If I ever figure out how to post pictures I will add them later.
> We could not see the EWP.  We could only see the barges waiting to start.  As soon as it was ready to start it moved out of view.
> BLT has a great location!
> Lori



Here are my picutres.




Master Suite




Kitchen





Zoomed castle to the left (I think 10X)





Zoomed castle to the left





View to the right (not zoomed)




View straight ahead (not zoomed)





View to the left (not zoomed)


----------



## nhmomx2

Just back from 8 days in the world   We spent the first three at BLT.  We were in room 8221 - FABULOUS!!  It's a 1bdrm with a great view of the pool and the lake (12th floor).  The room was in great condition.  So happy with our decision to stay!  My SIL was in a studio 7425.  It was significantly smaller than our room.  They also had a lake view, but because they were on the 4th floor their view was obstructed by the bamboo (but they really couldn't complain as their room was an upgrade from a standard view - cash ressie!).  They did say they were bumping into one another (two adults and two young kids) a lot.  All in all...great stay!


----------



## work2play

lorihannahgwen said:


> Here are my picutres....



What was your room number?


----------



## Caren

nhmomx2 said:


> Just back from 8 days in the world   We spent the first three at BLT.  We were in room 8221 - FABULOUS!!  It's a 1bdrm with a great view of the pool and the lake (12th floor).  The room was in great condition.  So happy with our decision to stay!  My SIL was in a studio 7425.  It was significantly smaller than our room.  They also had a lake view, but because they were on the 4th floor their view was obstructed by the bamboo (but they really couldn't complain as their room was an upgrade from a standard view - cash ressie!).  They did say they were bumping into one another (two adults and two young kids) a lot.  All in all...great stay!



Hey, your SIL was across the hall from us all week!


----------



## lorihannahgwen

work2play said:


> What was your room number?



Room 8104
11th floor
1 bedroom
lakeview


----------



## mbo516

7514 and 16 we had a 2 bedroom standard view, but i think it was a great view
heres a panorama of the view from the living room






this was another room we had 7523, a lake view
i think our standard view was better


----------



## JoQuo711

Hey, here's where we were 7/24-7/31 (not in the OP yet)...room 7644 (dedicated 2BR, lake view). Room was in mostly good condition. Slight tears at seams on sofa cushions, mild scratches on dining room table, sliding door occasionally stuck in bathroom in MBR. Everything else was great, general condition was very good.

View straight out was the lake, Contemporary main tower to the right.

Straight out from studio-equivalent area:





Looking out/left from center/living area:





Looking right from master BR balcony (through door from living area):





Hope this helps!


----------



## work2play

JoQuo711 said:


> Hey, here's where we were 7/24-7/31 (not in the OP yet)...room 7644 (dedicated 2BR, lake view). Room was in mostly good condition. Hope this helps!




Thanks!  I have updated the first post with your info.  I really like this view, it might be my favorite!  We will be there after New Years in a dedicated 2 BR and hope to get a XX44 room!


----------



## JoQuo711

Yes, the view was great. I found that it was fine just to go up to the (awesome) TOTW lounge or hang out on the bridge to see the fireworks on the MK side. It was cool to see all the activity going on by the marina during the day (especially the parasailing). We were able to see the water pageant from our room as well when it passed by.


----------



## Caren

Here's the view from 7424, Magic Kingdom View, front, left, and right.


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

Caren said:


> Here's the view from 7424, Magic Kingdom View, front, left, and right.



Thanks for the pix...AND the memories!!!  We stayed in Room #7*6*24 back in April.....ahhhhhhhh!


----------



## Tink1975

Just subscribing for upcoming trip. Studio with a MK view December 16-23


----------



## Gipperland

First, many thanks to work2play because without all her work on this thread I would never have had the knowledge that I had to request the room that we just stayed in. Thanks a million to all who have contributed and made this such a great thread! 
We just got back from a week (Aug 8 - Aug.15) in Rm 8012. We LOVED the BLT from the second we checked in. We had every request granted. My husband is not a big fan of staying in handicapped equipped room, but from the second we walked in to the room he was in awe and didn't even seem to notice the differences. 
The views are outstanding. The pics don't do the view justice. SM was right out the window. When we looked sl left we could also see the castle, AO, BTM, Main St plainly and clearly. When we looked sl right we could see the lake and straight out was the wooded area between the lake and the MK. I could hear the train whistle in our room, even when the balcony door was shut and locked. Watched the fireworks from our room/balcony every night. It was wonderful!
The room was huge! Loved having my own bedroom and bathroom. Loved the jacuzzi, washer and dryer, and loved the kids having their own space and bathroom.
Pool area was very nice. It was busy, but no lines for the water slide. The pool gate was always locked and a key card was needed to enter.
The bathroom doors are just as everyone has said, awful. I did tell the kids to stay away from the BR door if someone was in the BR because you could see in through the crack because the doors don't seal tightly. Once the kids were told, not 1 problem was had.
The only complaint we had was the bridge that connects the BLT to the Contemp was closed for repair all week. That may not sound like a big deal, but it was a huge big deal. There was no cover when walking between the 2 buildings. When it is raining and/or storming you were stuck or wet. The other thing is getting drink refills became a pain because everytime you wanted to go get a refill it was down to 1st floor, across to Contemp and back up to the 4th floor verses down to 5th floor across bridge, get refill.
I will post our pics because I noticed that there were none for this room. It will take a few days because I have to down load the pics from the camera (can't do tonight because my daughters took the camera to The Jonas Brothers concert) and figure out how to post.
I have stayed at all the deluxe on WDW property, except the GF and the BLT is my new favorite hotel! Loved the room and the location! The only real problem is now I am trying to plan a stay for next years.
Thanks again to everyone for educating me on the BLT.


----------



## work2play

Gipperland said:


> First, many thanks to work2play because without all her work on this thread I would never have had the knowledge that I had to request the room that we just stayed in. Thanks a million to all who have contributed and made this such a great thread!
> We just got back from a week (Aug 8 - Aug.15) in Rm 8012. We LOVED the BLT from the second we checked in. We had every request granted. My husband is not a big fan of staying in handicapped equipped room, but from the second we walked in to the room he was in awe and didn't even seem to notice the differences.
> The views are outstanding. The pics don't do the view justice. SM was right out the window. When we looked sl left we could also see the castle, AO, BTM, Main St plainly and clearly. When we looked sl right we could see the lake and straight out was the wooded area between the lake and the MK. I could hear the train whistle in our room, even when the balcony door was shut and locked. Watched the fireworks from our room/balcony every night. It was wonderful!
> The room was huge! Loved having my own bedroom and bathroom. Loved the jacuzzi, washer and dryer, and loved the kids having their own space and bathroom.
> Pool area was very nice. It was busy, but no lines for the water slide. The pool gate was always locked and a key card was needed to enter.
> The bathroom doors are just as everyone has said, awful. I did tell the kids to stay away from the BR door if someone was in the BR because you could see in through the crack because the doors don't seal tightly. Once the kids were told, not 1 problem was had.
> The only complaint we had was the bridge that connects the BLT to the Contemp was closed for repair all week. That may not sound like a big deal, but it was a huge big deal. There was no cover when walking between the 2 buildings. When it is raining and/or storming you were stuck or wet. The other thing is getting drink refills became a pain because everytime you wanted to go get a refill it was down to 1st floor, across to Contemp and back up to the 4th floor verses down to 5th floor across bridge, get refill.
> I will post our pics because I noticed that there were none for this room. It will take a few days because I have to down load the pics from the camera (can't do tonight because my daughters took the camera to The Jonas Brothers concert) and figure out how to post.
> I have stayed at all the deluxe on WDW property, except the GF and the BLT is my new favorite hotel! Loved the room and the location! The only real problem is now I am trying to plan a stay for next years.
> Thanks again to everyone for educating me on the BLT.



Awesome!  I can't wait to see your pictures!  We will be there for a long weekend in September and I can't wait!


----------



## steffali

Gipperland said:


> First, many thanks to work2play because without all her work on this thread I would never have had the knowledge that I had to request the room that we just stayed in. Thanks a million to all who have contributed and made this such a great thread!
> We just got back from a week (Aug 8 - Aug.15) in Rm 8012. We LOVED the BLT from the second we checked in. We had every request granted. My husband is not a big fan of staying in handicapped equipped room, but from the second we walked in to the room he was in awe and didn't even seem to notice the differences.
> The views are outstanding. The pics don't do the view justice. SM was right out the window. When we looked sl left we could also see the castle, AO, BTM, Main St plainly and clearly. When we looked sl right we could see the lake and straight out was the wooded area between the lake and the MK. I could hear the train whistle in our room, even when the balcony door was shut and locked. Watched the fireworks from our room/balcony every night. It was wonderful!
> The room was huge! Loved having my own bedroom and bathroom. Loved the jacuzzi, washer and dryer, and loved the kids having their own space and bathroom.
> Pool area was very nice. It was busy, but no lines for the water slide. The pool gate was always locked and a key card was needed to enter.
> The bathroom doors are just as everyone has said, awful. I did tell the kids to stay away from the BR door if someone was in the BR because you could see in through the crack because the doors don't seal tightly. Once the kids were told, not 1 problem was had.
> The only complaint we had was the bridge that connects the BLT to the Contemp was closed for repair all week. That may not sound like a big deal, but it was a huge big deal. There was no cover when walking between the 2 buildings. When it is raining and/or storming you were stuck or wet. The other thing is getting drink refills became a pain because everytime you wanted to go get a refill it was down to 1st floor, across to Contemp and back up to the 4th floor verses down to 5th floor across bridge, get refill.
> I will post our pics because I noticed that there were none for this room. It will take a few days because I have to down load the pics from the camera (can't do tonight because my daughters took the camera to The Jonas Brothers concert) and figure out how to post.
> I have stayed at all the deluxe on WDW property, except the GF and the BLT is my new favorite hotel! Loved the room and the location! The only real problem is now I am trying to plan a stay for next years.
> Thanks again to everyone for educating me on the BLT.



Please tell me was there a roll in shower in the room??? We have a 2Br handicap accessible room and I was just wondering if this is the room we will be getting...TIA


----------



## Gipperland

The shower was huge. It is a roll in with a fold up chair, regular shower head, and another hand held shower head as well.


----------



## steffali

Ohhh thanks I am soooo excitied to hear about the roll in shower!!!!! Cant wait to see your pictures


----------



## Gipperland

I downloaded almost all the pictures from our room. I don't know how to just put a few directly on here. All I can say is the pictures don't do the view justice. Everything was much closer looking than in the pics. The zoomed pics look more like the view. Hope this helps others decide where to stay and what view is best for them.
http://s904.photobucket.com/albums/ac246/gipperland/


----------



## goofy4tink

These were the views from 8228...loved this studio..it was just off to the side of center..more towards the CR than to the right.


----------



## sarahk0204

Here is a picture.






Electric Water Pageant and pool


----------



## Gipperland

goofy4tink said:


> These were the views from 8228...loved this studio..it was just off to the side of center..more towards the CR than to the right.



How do I post my pics in my link like you did?


----------



## bigAWL

Gipperland said:


> How do I post my pics in my link like you did?


 
Under each of your photos, there are four codes to choose from that point to that photo.  Each is for a different use on the internet.  Find the one called "IMG Code" and copy it (right click on it and choose "Copy").  Then when writing your post on the DISBoards, paste that code right into the editing box.  Preview your message to see what it looks like before you submit.


----------



## Gipperland

Thank you bigAWL! I will give it a try a little later today.


----------



## Gipperland

Room 8012, 1 bedroom, lake view room
IMG]http://i904.photobucket.com/albums/ac246/gipperland/WDWAug2010029.jpg[/IMG]








IMG]http://i904.photobucket.com/albums/ac246/gipperland/WDWAug2010026.jpg[/IMG]








If you put the next few pics together it is a panoramic view from the balcony right (1st pic) to left (last pic)












Night time view from balcony


----------



## goofy4tink

Hey..you did it!! Way to go.


----------



## AirGoofy

Wow!  Great Pictures.  I think I'll leave now and go.  Wait, do I need a reservation?  I think the bus driver told me I could ...


----------



## bigAWL

Nice photos, Gipperland. A couple of them were just missing a bracket ([) at the front of the line. Here, I fixed them....



Gipperland said:


> Room 8012, 1 bedroom, lake view room



I guess the first one is a duplicate.


----------



## Gipperland

Thanks!


----------



## jpolak

Very cool


----------



## cheesemouse

Hello everyone - As we plan another trip back to BLT, it occurred to me that I never returned to this thread to post our views.  We stayed in 7302 (a dedicated 2BR LV) back in May 2010.  It's a very large suite and has ok views.  Looking straight ahead from the living room balcony, you could see the lake, but there were many tall trees that somewhat obstructed the view.  From the balcony, if you look all the way left, you can see space mountain and the fireworks.  And you can HEAR them REALLY well.   Looking right, gives you more lake views.  

We had asked for an even numbered, north side room and well, this fit our requests.  But, in my mind, it was pretty much the worst possible room that met the requests.  The end rooms are not really that desireable for one main reason:  the air conditioning units can't keep up.   On arrival, our room was 78 degrees.  We immediately turned the thermostat as cold as possible and the fan up as much as possible.  By the time we returned, it was marginally better but still not acceptable.  As it was 10pm, we waited until the next day to call maintenance.  Once maintenance arrived the next day, they attempted to fix the problem by blowing out the system in the room.  But, the guy told us that all of the XX02 rooms have problems just like ours and that they are constantly getting complaints like ours and having to try and blow out the system, which really doesn't help much.  So, all in all, we had a very warm room and no compensation offered.  If we are assigned an XX02 room again, I will insist on switching, even if it compromises the view.

Hope this helps!


----------



## LMO429

cheesemouse said:


> Hello everyone - As we plan another trip back to BLT, it occurred to me that I never returned to this thread to post our views.  We stayed in 7302 (a dedicated 2BR LV) back in May 2010.  It's a very large suite and has ok views.  Looking straight ahead from the living room balcony, you could see the lake, but there were many tall trees that somewhat obstructed the view.  From the balcony, if you look all the way left, you can see space mountain and the fireworks.  And you can HEAR them REALLY well.   Looking right, gives you more lake views.
> 
> We had asked for an even numbered, north side room and well, this fit our requests.  But, in my mind, it was pretty much the worst possible room that met the requests.  The end rooms are not really that desireable for one main reason:  the air conditioning units can't keep up.   On arrival, our room was 78 degrees.  We immediately turned the thermostat as cold as possible and the fan up as much as possible.  By the time we returned, it was marginally better but still not acceptable.  As it was 10pm, we waited until the next day to call maintenance.  Once maintenance arrived the next day, they attempted to fix the problem by blowing out the system in the room.  But, the guy told us that all of the XX02 rooms have problems just like ours and that they are constantly getting complaints like ours and having to try and blow out the system, which really doesn't help much.  So, all in all, we had a very warm room and no compensation offered.  If we are assigned an XX02 room again, I will insist on switching, even if it compromises the view.
> 
> Hope this helps!



thank you for pointing this out.


----------



## otterpop

Quick question...

If I wanted to request a standard view studio, such as the one in the below post (Room #7337, overlooks pool with the lake in the background), what would I tell DVC when I make my reservation?

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34619900&postcount=491

Thanks in advance for any suggestions and thanks for everyone posting their views and for work2play for keeping the original post updated.

Evan


----------



## Sandisw

otterpop said:


> Quick question...
> 
> If I wanted to request a standard view studio, such as the one in the below post (Room #7337, overlooks pool with the lake in the background), what would I tell DVC when I make my reservation?
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34619900&postcount=491
> 
> Thanks in advance for any suggestions and thanks for everyone posting their views and for work2play for keeping the original post updated.
> 
> Evan



We stayed in that room.  Request an odd #'d room.  That will put you in the back of the resort looking toward the pool.   You could also add no first floor if you want but the more requests you have, the harder I think it is for them to meet them.

Good luck!


----------



## otterpop

Thanks Sandi,

Did you like the room/view?  I'm thinking of getting two studios, one for my family of 4 and for my Mom, who will also be coming with us (I'm sure one or both of my girls will want to stay in Grandmas room though!).  I'm thinking that my Mom would like that view from that location because, not only does it look nice, but it also appears she well be "close to the action" for some good people watching.

I think I will put in my request "odd-numbered room as high as possible".  From what you said, the odd number will put us on the backside and if I put as high as possible, then that would put us around the 3rd floor.

Thanks again,

Evan


----------



## P&B's Mom

Can anyone tell me if you can see the monorail in any of the LV rooms?  I am wondering if I should request MK view to make sure to see the monorail--son's favorite!

Thanks for any help!


----------



## bigAWL

P&B's Mom said:


> Can anyone tell me if you can see the monorail in any of the LV rooms? I am wondering if I should request MK view to make sure to see the monorail--son's favorite!
> 
> Thanks for any help!


 
Certainly there are LV rooms with a partial view of the monorail. Those will be even numbered LV rooms (odd numbered rooms are on the inside of the "C" and view the pool. Low even numbers (XX02-XX14) will face north with a view of MK and monorail to the left from your balcony (example: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37262703&postcount=1021). High even numbers (XX32-XX44) face south with a view of the CR and the monorail track as it enters the CR when looking to your right off the baclony (example: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36362016&postcount=830). The closer those room numbers are to the middle (XX14 and XX32) the better the monorail view. But I think none of them will offer the monorail view straight out the window.

All the MK view rooms should have the best clear views of the monorail from MK to CR (example: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=33447680&postcount=3).


----------



## PrincessDez

_Hi guys!
My trip is coming up.  Thinking I should call and add to my request of a high floor.  We have reserved a dedicated 2 bedroom MK view room for Nov 21-28 (even though we are leaving late on the 27th).  Any suggestions as to what I should 'request'?  Also, do you think I should do on-line check in?
Any help offered will be appreciated!_


----------



## Sandisw

otterpop said:


> Thanks Sandi,
> 
> Did you like the room/view?  I'm thinking of getting two studios, one for my family of 4 and for my Mom, who will also be coming with us (I'm sure one or both of my girls will want to stay in Grandmas room though!).  I'm thinking that my Mom would like that view from that location because, not only does it look nice, but it also appears she well be "close to the action" for some good people watching.
> 
> I think I will put in my request "odd-numbered room as high as possible".  From what you said, the odd number will put us on the backside and if I put as high as possible, then that would put us around the 3rd floor.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Evan



Yes, I liked it.  We were there for just the weekend--only two nights, but it was quiet and peaceful.  But, as you said, it had a nice view of both the pool and the lake.

We have also stayed on the outerside with a partial MK view (fireworks from the balcony) in a LV room and those were also nice.

I will be booking us a 1 bedroom SV room for our summer trip next year, next week!!!!  This time, we are not going to put in any requests and see where we land!

Good luck!


----------



## flipflopmom

Hey everyone!  I am so excited, I just booked to be at BLT over the 4th of July next year.  I am really scared about the crowds, but will hope to get into TOTWL for the 4th fireworks.  I am working on my master's degree, and not sure what my summer schedule will be next year, but feel pretty safe taking off that week.  We wanted a studio, and the only one available was LV.  I am hoping for the best.  We had 1 night in 7308, and I was not impressed.  I put in for highest floor available, but I am thinking I want to add even numbered, outer crescent.  What do you think?


----------



## work2play

flipflopmom said:


> Hey everyone!  I am so excited, I just booked to be at BLT over the 4th of July next year.  I am really scared about the crowds, but will hope to get into TOTWL for the 4th fireworks.  I am working on my master's degree, and not sure what my summer schedule will be next year, but feel pretty safe taking off that week.  We wanted a studio, and the only one available was LV.  I am hoping for the best.  We had 1 night in 7308, and I was not impressed.  I put in for highest floor available, but I am thinking I want to add even numbered, outer crescent.  What do you think?



All you have to add is even numbered, that is the same as outer cresent.  If you did not like 7308, there is a good chance that you will have a room with a similar view if you ask for an even numbered room. Maybe just asking for a higher floor will get you a view you would prefer.


----------



## flipflopmom

work2play said:


> All you have to add is even numbered, that is the same as outer cresent.  If you did not like 7308, there is a good chance that you will have a room with a similar view if you ask for an even numbered room. Maybe just asking for a higher floor will get you a view you would prefer.



That's what I am trying to decide.  7308 would have been beautiful, if we were higher up, but we were dead on the vulture trees.  8308 would be perfect.   When we checked in, she couldn't/wouldn't give us any info about what we were getting. It seems like some people were able to talk the check in CM's into more information early.  Thanks for the info with even numbered.... since I have a while  I think I'll just keep reading and see what the trends are with check in and wait a bit.  I know putting in the request super early doesn't make a difference, it's all done within a few days/hours of check in..  THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THIS THREAD!


----------



## PrincessDez

Hi all!
I need a lot of help! Or at least that is what my family thinks. 
Anyhow, I would love to throw out a few questions to all of you experts. 
I will start off by telling you we are not new to WDW, but this will be our first DVC stay. We have spent most of our past recent stays at EPCOT area resorts.
This will be our first trip 'home' to BLT and we are super excited! I have read many reports and studied the chart of villa locations. We arrive the Sunday before Thanksgiving around 4:20pm and plan to take ME to BLT. Guessing we will arrive around 6ish? Should I do the online check in ahead of time or wait until I get there to check in? I made my reservations exactly 11 months out (even woke up at 4am my time to do so~see why my family thinks I am nutty?) so I am hoping they will honor my request of a high floor room. Should I call and confirm at some point that the request is still on my ressies? It doesn't show up on the DVC page. Also should I request a particular room for a great MK view?  
Any help you can offer will be appreciated!


----------



## Sandisw

PrincessDez said:


> Hi all!
> I need a lot of help! Or at least that is what my family thinks.
> Anyhow, I would love to throw out a few questions to all of you experts.
> I will start off by telling you we are not new to WDW, but this will be our first DVC stay. We have spent most of our past recent stays at EPCOT area resorts.
> This will be our first trip 'home' to BLT and we are super excited! I have read many reports and studied the chart of villa locations. We arrive the Sunday before Thanksgiving around 4:20pm and plan to take ME to BLT. Guessing we will arrive around 6ish? Should I do the online check in ahead of time or wait until I get there to check in? I made my reservations exactly 11 months out (even woke up at 4am my time to do so~see why my family thinks I am nutty?) so I am hoping they will honor my request of a high floor room. Should I call and confirm at some point that the request is still on my ressies? It doesn't show up on the DVC page. Also should I request a particular room for a great MK view?
> Any help you can offer will be appreciated!



We do online check in and like it.  If you are on the DDP and want to pay for it with something other than a CC, then do not enter CC info when you do online check in.  We didn't know that last year and did and then had to get things changed when we go there so we could pay for it with our Disney Rewards dollars.

So far, I have never had a problem with my requests still being listed when I got to the resorts.  3 of the 4 times, the requests were granted.  One time it was not but since the room was ready at noon and we were only there for 2 nights, I didn't worry.  Plus, I know that requests are just that, requests so I figure it will work out some times and not others.

I would not put in a request for a specific room #.  If that is not available, the room assigners really won't have any idea of what you really wanted.  If you are not in an MK view room, but still want to try for a partial MK view, then I would request an even #'d room, northern side.  If you are in an MK view room, then higher floor gives you better views than lower floors.  However, I think many request higher floor so I don't really know whether that request helps or not.

Good luck!  It is a wonderful resort (our favorite) and I can't wait to book next summers trip in just a little more than a week.


----------



## P&B's Mom

bigAWL said:


> Certainly there are LV rooms with a partial view of the monorail. Those will be even numbered LV rooms (odd numbered rooms are on the inside of the "C" and view the pool. Low even numbers (XX02-XX14) will face north with a view of MK and monorail to the left from your balcony (example: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37262703&postcount=1021). High even numbers (XX32-XX44) face south with a view of the CR and the monorail track as it enters the CR when looking to your right off the baclony (example: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36362016&postcount=830). The closer those room numbers are to the middle (XX14 and XX32) the better the monorail view. But I think none of them will offer the monorail view straight out the window.
> 
> All the MK view rooms should have the best clear views of the monorail from MK to CR (example: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=33447680&postcount=3).



Thanks for the advice.  I bit the bullet today and rebooked to a Theme Park View and requested high floor.  I really want to make this trip special because I think it will be the only time my mom will stay at BLT.  Also, we had such horrible room karma this last trip that I don't want to take the chance!


----------



## DenLo

sarahk0204 said:


> Here is a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Electric Water Pageant and pool



Great photo, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

can you see the parade very well from the pool area?


----------



## poohj80

Lil' Grumpy said:


> can you see the parade very well from the pool area?



We could see it well from our balcony but never tried from the pool.


----------



## LoveKermit

joining to read later.  We "have" to use my in-laws points here next year.  Our reservation date is next week, so we want to research, but DD is making put down my computer.  Hrumph.


----------



## Bill and Jen

SFD998 said:


> We got back last night. We stayed in room 8108. It is a studio lake view, but has a great view to the left of the MK. We arrived at approx. 11 a.m. and were told that our room was ready. I asked if they could tell me the room # and she said not yet, but she knew it was on the 4th floor. I then asked if she knew if it was close to my requested room type. She asked what I was looking for and I told her. She told me she had room 8108 available and it too was ready. We jumped on it. We never did find out what the room number on the 4th floor was. I will post pics a bit later when I have the chance to upload them.
> 
> *FYI* There is no room 8114. 8112 is the last #. The spot where 8114 should be appears to be a maintenance area and elevator.



We had a very similar experience. When checking in around 11am they said our room was not ready, I asked if they were able to meet our requests about a room with a partial MK view.

She did some checking and said I found one that should be good, we will text you when it is ready.

As she hands me the room key she says, oh, it is ready now.

So off we went to check out our Studio room 8108.

More than I could have ever hoped for. We felt truly lucky that day.


----------



## DVC_Corrys

I have a dedicated two bedroom standard view. I was hoping for a high up view of the contemporary but it looks like I will be on the first or second floor...


----------



## LoveKermit

Any opinions on dedicated vs lock-offs?  We will have my mom with us next Aug.  If she's not in her room, she will be with us.  There may be a little bit DH and I do without her and DD, but don't know if we really need the complete privacy, if there really is a difference.

Maybe I've answered my own question....


----------



## pwiedower

DVC_Corrys said:


> I have a dedicated two bedroom standard view. I was hoping for a high up view of the contemporary but it looks like I will be on the first or second floor...



How do you know?  I have done online check-in for our upcoming trip, 9.7 - 9.17 but I was not given a room number.


----------



## disneyobessed

Im subscribing!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

LoveKermit said:


> Any opinions on dedicated vs lock-offs?  We will have my mom with us next Aug.  If she's not in her room, she will be with us.  There may be a little bit DH and I do without her and DD, but don't know if we really need the complete privacy, if there really is a difference.
> 
> Maybe I've answered my own question....



I think a lock-off has the ability to give greater privacy to the person staying in the 2nd bedroom rather than the other way.  With a lockoff the doors can be closed between the two sections, the studio portion will have their own entry rather than just the one that comes into the living room/kitchen area and they also will have the kitchenette which would allow an early riser to make their own coffee.  

In your case it sounds like you were thinking of more privacy for you and your DH rather than each of you keeping to your own rooms and in that case I don't think it really makes much of a difference.  



pwiedower said:


> How do you know?  I have done online check-in for our upcoming trip, 9.7 - 9.17 but I was not given a room number.



I believe the PP commented because they looked thru the thread and found out that the standard rooms are all on the lower floors.  They will not get an upper floor with a standard view like they hoped.  You need to book LV or MK view to have a chance at higher floor.  Room numbers are never given out until your room is ready for you to occupy it.


----------



## LoveKermit

I actually think I won't specify which 2 BR to hopefully receive other requests.  If we get a lockoff, I suspect my mom will only close it at night anyway.  If my dad comes, they may have it closed more, but even then, I doubt it.

And a dedicated still has a door to close in between, right?  Okay if not...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

LoveKermit said:


> I actually think I won't specify which 2 BR to hopefully receive other requests.  If we get a lockoff, I suspect my mom will only close it at night anyway.  If my dad comes, they may have it closed more, but even then, I doubt it.
> 
> And a dedicated still has a door to close in between, right?  Okay if not...



Dedicated and lock offs are a booking type so it will be determined when you book.  If there are any dedicated's available then that is what you will get.  If you want the lock off then you would have to ask to book that.

And yes - the second bedroom has a door.


----------



## LoveKermit

But looking at the lay-outs (and it makes sense) there are more LOs than dedicateds.  So it seems my odds for views would be better with an LO request.  Am I thinking that correctly?

Naturally I'm hoping to snake one of those pseudo-MK but really is a LV views on the north, outside of the building, high up.  Me and a bazillion others.


----------



## katlady

DVCGeek said:


> My inlaws stayed in *SV studio room # 7228 @ BLT* last month.  Here's a balcony pic I took:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _FYI, I was staying 5 floors above in 7728, but it looks like post 1 already has it as a confirmed MK view studio and that pics exist, so I won't post mine here unless requested!_
> 
> My parents were in another room on the north side of the outer crescent, but I don't have the # or pic handy at the moment; I'll try and check them against post 1 soon!



I just returned from staying in room 7228.  If you turn to the right, you have a view of the castle, the fireworks, and Space Mountain.  We enjoyed watching the fireworks from our balcony.


----------



## work2play

Thank you to everyone that has posted pictures!  Since cancelling my trip due to Snowmageddon, I can't wait to finally get to stay at BLT again!  We will be there 9/24-27.  (Moving over from CSR, where my husband is staying on business, can't beat going to WDW when someone else is paying!).  It will be our first stay in a DVC 1BR.  We have decided no more studios for us!  Yipee!  Even though it is just the two of us, we decided we are worth it. (Thanks DVC Mike!)


----------



## wdrl

work2play said:


> Thank you to everyone that has posted pictures!  Since cancelling my trip due to Snowmageddon, I can't wait to finally get to stay at BLT again!  We will be there 9/24-27.  (Moving over from CSR, where my husband is staying on business, can't beat going to WDW when someone else is paying!).  It will be our first stay in a DVC 1BR.  We have decided no more studios for us!  Yipee!  Even though it is just the two of us, we decided we are worth it. (Thanks DVC Mike!)



If you need help in deciding which villa to request, I know a really great thread that can help you with that!  Have a great trip!!!


----------



## LoveKermit

I thought _this_ was that thread.


----------



## work2play

LoveKermit said:


> I thought _this_ was that thread.



Yes, WDRL knows that I started the thread!


----------



## FloFlo71

I notice in the post that lists rooms and views there is a standard view studio that has some view of castle think its 7514.  

What would be the best room request to get a similar view in a standard studio?  

Would it be 5th floor, even number?  

Many thanks, Flo


----------



## work2play

FloFlo71 said:


> I notice in the post that lists rooms and views there is a standard view studio that has some view of castle think its 7514.
> 
> What would be the best room request to get a similar view in a standard studio?
> 
> Would it be 5th floor, even number?
> 
> Many thanks, Flo



Ask for an even numbered room on the north side of the building, that will give you the best chance.


----------



## Atchley

Just got back from week long stay at BLT.  It was a nice resort, but we really missed the theme part of the resort.  I know some people will argue that it has a theme but to me it seemed like any other condo that I could have rented.  It did have an awesome view and the monorail was great, but I think that we really prefer WL.  Everyone has their own opinion.  I would just choose to use my points for DVC elsewhere to not use as many.
We stayed in room 8022.  It was on the tenth floor, a two bedroom dedicated Magic Kingdom view.  I will try to post pictures later.
The room itself was a little more worn than I thought it would be for only being a year old.  The couch had stains all over it as if small children had spilled their cups several times.  The carpet had a black stripe, probably from a suitcase, that ran from the master bedroom to the front door.  
I loved the washer and dryer in the room and used it almost daily.  The full size fridge was nice and the dishwasher as well.  The extra room was great.  The master bedroom bed was great!!  It was so comfortable.  It was even more comfortable than my mattress at home.  The shower and tub in the Master bath were great as well.  If you want extra blankets and pillows for the couch and chair beds, I guess you have to ask for them.  I figured that they would be in the bench/coffee table in the living room.  I didn't like that they weren't already there.  I don't think I missed them anywhere else, but I could have.  It was always really late when I started looking.
Overall, I would rate our stay at BLT as a good one.  It just wasn't our style.  Could possibly stay there again in the far future.


----------



## LoveKermit

Okay....reservation made for next August, 2BR lakeview.  We requested higher floor, but no specific side.  We're going to take our chances.

And I did a lock-off.  And now it sounds like my dad wants to come along, so I'm really glad I did a lock-off.  Just need to add him on.  And tell DH.

Ol' fuddy didn't want to come.  But I guess since he's had so long to think about it....this trip started after my grandma's passing in Feb.  Thought we might make it this year, but decided to plan it right and take our time.  

I'll make a ticker later.  I think I have some time.....


----------



## DISFANSHAN

We were at Bay Lake Tower from 8/16-8/24 in a 2BR Dedicated Lakeview. All I can say is "WOW"! My 7 travelling companions, as well as me, were so impressed with this resort! We had an MK view from the master bedroom balcony and only went to TOWL lounge once because everyone was content watching Wishes from our balcony! We had the minor inconvenience of the walkway to CR being closed for the first 2 or 3 days. But other than that, we have no complaints! Didn't notice any worn furniture or stained carpets. Even if we did I don't think it would change my opinion much! We moved to a Kidani studio for 6 nights after BLT, and let's just say it was a bit of a disappointment to my DS's. (10 and 6) But not because they didn't like Kidani, it was more because they missed seeing MK from our room and being able to walk to MK was awesome! (oh and going from a 2 bedroom/3 bath unit to a studio might have something to do with it too!) 
Pool area was great, spent alot of time there. 
Will try to post pics, we were in room 7902.
Any questions, I would be more than happy to answer!!


----------



## disney0505

It looks like all of the Handicapped Accessible rooms end in 12 or 14 according to the chart.  I believe these are all lake view or standard view rooms.  Just curious if you had booked a theme park view room and needed a roll in shower if they could accomodate?  Also, we need a dedicated 2 bedroom and it looks like there are only 3 on the chart 8112, 8212, and 8412 am I reading that correctly?  Also, does anyone know the difference between these rooma and a regular 2 bedroom?  Thanks.


----------



## work2play

disney0505 said:


> It looks like all of the Handicapped Accessible rooms end in 12 or 14 according to the chart.  I believe these are all lake view or standard view rooms.  Just curious if you had booked a theme park view room and needed a roll in shower if they could accomodate?  Also, we need a dedicated 2 bedroom and it looks like there are only 3 on the chart 8112, 8212, and 8412 am I reading that correctly?  Also, does anyone know the difference between these rooma and a regular 2 bedroom?  Thanks.



Really do not know exactly how many rooms are handicapped accessible, the ones shown are just the ones that people have reported on this thread.  My experience with accessible rooms is that you get the roll in shower and the counters and beds are lower.  Not sure what other differences there are in a 2 bedroom.  Maybe others can help with that...


----------



## Gipperland

LoveKermit said:


> Okay....reservation made for next August, 2BR lakeview.  We requested higher floor, but no specific side.  We're going to take our chances.
> 
> And I did a lock-off.  And now it sounds like my dad wants to come along, so I'm really glad I did a lock-off.  Just need to add him on.  And tell DH.
> 
> Ol' fuddy didn't want to come.  But I guess since he's had so long to think about it....this trip started after my grandma's passing in Feb.  Thought we might make it this year, but decided to plan it right and take our time.
> 
> I'll make a ticker later.  I think I have some time.....



How did you make reservations for BLT for Aug 2011? I have been trying since we returned from our trip in Aug and have been told those reservation don't open for another month or 2.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## rlovew

Gipperland said:


> How did you make reservations for BLT for Aug 2011? I have been trying since we returned from our trip in Aug and have been told those reservation don't open for another month or 2.  Any help would be appreciated.



They open for DVC members who own points at the resort at 11 months out- if you own points and want to go at the begining of August then you should be able to get a room m\now- if you are using cash to book through Disney they can't have any rooms until DVC starts turniong them over to them- if they are really expecting to fully be sold out by then there may be very few rooms released until 60 days before.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Gipperland said:


> How did you make reservations for BLT for Aug 2011? I have been trying since we returned from our trip in Aug and have been told those reservation don't open for another month or 2.  Any help would be appreciated.



If you are looking to book for August on points but do not own at BLT then you won't be able to do so until January at your 7 month booking window.  If you own at BLT you could book in Sept at your 11 month home resort priority booking window.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

We are (almost) set for our next trip to BLT in May 2011! 

I just need to use a few of our SSR points to add a couple of days on when that window opens next month.

I REALLY wish we had all our points at BLT... would be so much easier... but I dread the process of trying to sell our points, not to mention the price difference.    Oh, well... we'll live...


----------



## LoveKermit

Thanks for replying for me.  This site is blocked at my work now   Wasn't last year, but is now.  

My in-laws are the owners, but we are associates.  So, while MIL could reserve for us, I've started doing it myself. 

Added my dad to the reservation today.  They sound excited.  They were so confused when I said we co  uld _walk_ to the MK.  My dad's like, "Don't you ride the boat or tram?"  No dad, at BLT, we can walk.  I'm not sure he really believed me.

It's so far away, but we're already talking about flights and meals.  Very excited!

And for now we only requested high floor.  We're going to take view potluck.  DH doesn't think there really is a bad view, especially with the lounge priviledge.  We'll see if we break and request the even numbered room....


----------



## AirGoofy

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I just need to use a few of our SSR points to add a couple of days on when that window opens next month.
> 
> I REALLY wish we had all our points at BLT... would be so much easier... but I dread the process of trying to sell our points, not to mention the price difference.    Oh, well... we'll live...



Or, you could just buy another small contact....  

In 2008, we bought into SSR.  It is a relaxing resort and I hope to do THV there next year.  When BLT was finished, so close to MK, I just had to have it and bought a small contact.  We have enough points to book 5 nights at 11 months, and hold out for that 7 month window to add extra nights.  I wish I had more, but that was all we could afford.  I will try to add another BLT contract before it sells out.


----------



## Gipperland

Thanks everyone for your help. I am a cash payer. Wish I was a DVC member, but I'm not.  Maybe, in my next life.


----------



## AirGoofy

Gipperland said:


> Thanks everyone for your help. I am a cash payer. Wish I was a DVC member, but I'm not.  Maybe, in my next life.



You can be a cash payer and still own DVC - if it works for you.  We saved and bought a small SSR resale contract.


----------



## jdcthree

Can someone please remind me why even numbered rooms are better than odd numbered rooms?  I think it was something about size...  I have it in my notes to request even numbered, but now I can't remember why, lol!


----------



## dreamlinda

jdcthree said:


> Can someone please remind me why even numbered rooms are better than odd numbered rooms?  I think it was something about size...  I have it in my notes to request even numbered, but now I can't remember why, lol!




Even # are on the outer edge of the horseshoe shape and are slightly larger.  Odd # are on the inside so you look out at the pool area, lake, and often at the rooms across from you.  Due to the shape odd # are slightly smaller.


----------



## DenLo

jdcthree said:


> Can someone please remind me why even numbered rooms are better than odd numbered rooms?  I think it was something about size...  I have it in my notes to request even numbered, but now I can't remember why, lol!



Because of the shape of the building, the outer crescent area villas are slightly larger than the inner crescent.  Also because of that different the outer (Even number rooms) have a larger island in the kitchen, so guests can sit there.  However, the inner crescent islands have a full laundry room instead of a stacked washer and dryer.

See this thread:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2315568

Also if you are doing a lake view and want a chance at getting a LV villa that also has a view of MK (Theme Park view) you can ask for an even number room, high floor in the north wing.

Hope my comments help.


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> We are (almost) set for our next trip to BLT in May 2011!
> 
> I just need to use a few of our SSR points to add a couple of days on when that window opens next month.
> 
> I REALLY wish we had all our points at BLT... would be so much easier... but I dread the process of trying to sell our points, not to mention the price difference.    Oh, well... we'll live...






Good Luck!!!  We are booked for the BLT next April....had to wait til the 7th month window to add our last two nights on.....called yesterday....NO PROBLEM!!  WOOHOO!! 

We also wish we had all our points at the BLT...but if we sold our other points we would lose out on the deal....so we'll just keep taking our chances and hope that on future visits we'll be able to book at 7 months out!

Fingers crossed you get the rest of your nights when you call next month!!


----------



## jdcthree

dreamLinda and DenLo - thank you!


----------



## DVC_Corrys

Here are pictures of the two bedroom dedicated.


----------



## barrysprot36

Thought I'd post some pics of our view and also the laundry room we had in our one bed lake view last month. The laundry room was great with extra hanging space and shelves. We didn't have a cupboard near the entry door though or space/stools to sit at the kitchen island though. Our room was next to a reash room but we didn't hear any noise and loved the location of our room.
















From entry door





Laundry closet





Master bedroom closet with safe





Kitchen Island






Caron


----------



## dreamlinda

Thanks Caron!  It was nice to see a picture of the laundry area since it has been referenced in several posts.  Aren't we an interesting bunch, excited to see a picture of a laundry room.


----------



## maburke

Personally, I love having a laundry room.  It's a place I can toss unsightly things and keep the place a little neater.  I just want to confirm, since I don't see it in the list, that 7229 is a standard-view, dedicated 2BR.  We couldn't really even see the pool or the slide, with the trees in the way, but it was a nice room anyway.  I'll try to find a photo.


----------



## cvjw

We are currently in room 8402 - a lakeview 2 bedroom - dedicated.  Our view is directly of the lake, with a fantastic view of Space Mountain, the castle and splash mountain to our left.  It is almost like a MK view, without having to see the parking lot.  We will be able to see the fireworks from our balcony with ease.


----------



## cemeb4dk

Thanks for all those that have supplied the info in this thread.  By looking at the first post, I have decided that I would like an even numbered room with a lower number on the floor. like XX02 or xx04 or something similar.  We have a 1 bedroom Lake view scheduled we check in on OCt 25th.  When I reserved 7 months ago or so I did not special request but I will ask when we check in.


----------



## jdcthree

cemeb4dk said:


> When I reserved 7 months ago or so I did not special request but I will ask when we check in.



You can call and add a request at any time.


----------



## work2play

JACKPOT!!!   Wishes do come true!  We got a great room, and one that does not have pictures posted!  

It is room 8242, 1 BR Lake view. This is my favorite view!  No parking lots, no view of fireworks, no view of the MK..   Just a wonderful view of the lake, Comtemporary (monorail track going from the Contemporary to the TTC), Everest, WL, EPCOT ball, the balloon in DTD.  Great view of the water pagent. 

If I want to see the MK, the view is terrific from the elevator bank or the TOWL!

When I checked in, I did ask for an even numbered room, they offered me a handicapped accessible room on the 10th floor that was ready, but I really wanted the tub, so we chose to wait.  We got a text message at 3:15p with our room assignment.  I could not be happier!!

It is soooo much better to have a 1 BR, even though there is just the two of us on this trip!  I am saying goodbye to studios! (OK so I will be going to the member event tomorrow at 1PM at the TOWL, may need more points!!) I hope the 2 BR Dedicated that we have reserved for January when we are bringing the boys will have as nice a view.  I would really like to get 8244!!

View from the Living room:






View from LR closer to the window:






View from the BR purposely dark so you can see the view!  Amazing!






view of the water pagent from the room:


----------



## wdrl

It looks like to got a great room!  We are at BLT 9/30-10/3 in a 1-bedroom LV and we would love to have your room.

Can I ask a favor?  If you go to the Member Event at TOWL, can you post back what incentives, if any, there are for BLT at the 50 point level?

Have a great time at BLT.  And don't buy all the remaining BLT points  -- leave a handful for us!!


----------



## ash&abby'smom

We have a MK view studio booked.  Is there anything I should request?


----------



## work2play

wdrl said:


> It looks like to got a great room!  We are at BLT 9/30-10/3 in a 1-bedroom LV and we would love to have your room.
> 
> Can I ask a favor?  If you go to the Member Event at TOWL, can you post back what incentives, if any, there are for BLT at the 50 point level?
> 
> Have a great time at BLT.  And don't buy all the remaining BLT points  -- leave a handful for us!!



We are checking out on Monday, so I will be sure to tell them to have the room ready for you!  Too bad we are not overlapping, we could have met for drinks at the TOWL!

I will post tomorrow after the TOWL member event and let you know what they are offering!


----------



## dreamlinda

wdrl said:


> It looks like to got a great room!  We are at BLT 9/30-10/3 in a 1-bedroom LV and we would love to have your room.
> 
> Can I ask a favor?  If you go to the Member Event at TOWL, can you post back what incentives, if any, there are for BLT at the 50 point level?
> 
> Have a great time at BLT.  And don't buy all the remaining BLT points  -- leave a handful for us!!



Based on what I was told earlier this week, BLT currently has a special that ends 9/30.   It was $6 off the $120 price point for 50 - 99 points.  He was not sure if thisiould be continued into October, and he stated that he "believes" there will be a price increase effective Nov. 1 increasing the $120 price to ??

Work2play: We had room #8442 in December, and I agree - this is a great view!!


----------



## melk

work2play,

What a fantastic view! Thx so much for sharing the pictures...I would love that view when we go in a few months!

Enjoy your stay!


----------



## aprincesswannabe

Less than a month until we stay at Bay Lake Tower for the first time.   
Thanks for the great pictures and room details!


----------



## barrysprot36

Thanks for posting your room views, I agree that is the best view for a Lake view. I'm going to try for that same view when we go next month. 

Caron


----------



## work2play

wdrl said:


> It looks like to got a great room!  We are at BLT 9/30-10/3 in a 1-bedroom LV and we would love to have your room.
> 
> Can I ask a favor?  If you go to the Member Event at TOWL, can you post back what incentives, if any, there are for BLT at the 50 point level?
> 
> Have a great time at BLT.  And don't buy all the remaining BLT points  -- leave a handful for us!!



Here are the event incentives from today's presentation:

BLT $120/point -  Aulani $114/point base

<50 points, no incentives
50-99      $6 per point incentive
100-124   $10 per point incentive
125-249   $12 per point incentive
250+       $14 per point incentive

At the 100 point and above, this is the same as the current incentive plus the extra $2 per point if you call your guide by 9/30.  If you are looking at less than 100 points, then I would try calling my guide to see if you could get the $8 points off before 9/30...

Also got a bag, a DVC folio, lanyard, sandwiches, cheesecake pops, a cute DVC pin..   and 3 instant fast passes for each person attending.  

If you have an October or December use year, you also might be able to get 2009 points, but alas our use year is September!


----------



## wdrl

work2play said:


> Here are the event incentives from today's presentation:
> 
> BLT $120/point -  Aulani $114/point base
> 
> <50 points, no incentives
> 50-99      $6 per point incentive
> 100-124   $10 per point incentive
> 125-249   $12 per point incentive
> 250+       $14 per point incentive




Thanks for posting the incentives!  Now we have to decide whether we really want to add on points at this time.


----------



## AirGoofy

wdrl said:


> Thanks for posting the incentives!  Now we have to decide whether we really want to add on points at this time.



You're right.  I always want to add on points, but need to wait until we can afford it.


----------



## bigdave10000

Stayed in Room 7314 9/12-9/16.  It was a third floor standard view room.  Loved the room and the view.  We were able to watch Wishes from the room.

Looking left






Looking straight out






Looking right


----------



## work2play

Thanks everyone!  I updated the first post again with the picture links!

I am definitely sad to be leaving BLT today (not without an add on though!!).. 

I am naming 8242 the work2play memorial room!  I hope to get it again sometime!

Keep those pictures coming!

JoAnne


----------



## jandkmom

Love the pics everyone!  January can't come soon enough for us!


----------



## mousefan1972

Question:  Is there a "bad" MK view room?  Obviously higher is better, but are there any MK views where you would be PO'd to have used all of those points for not such a great view?  Thanks.


----------



## disney0505

Work2Play: I saw the Epcot ball in your photos.  Could you see Illuminations at all?


----------



## katiemugs2

Hi Everyone-
I am getting ready to call tomorrow for a room request, and need some help as this is my 1st time in a standard view, we normally do lakeview.  SO, we will have a standard view 1bedroom, and I am looking to see both the fireworks at the magic kingdom, and the monorail as my 2 year old loves watching cars, trucks, trains ect... So, I know to ask for an even numbered room, but what else? Thanks for everyones adding to these thread! It is great!


----------



## wdrl

We just checked in to BLT.  We are in #8142, one floor below the work2play memorial room of 8242.  Great views of the Contemporary and Bay Lake, and we can even see the monorail.  We'll post some photos soon!!


----------



## ssawka

Sandisw said:


> I think all the MK views will have even better views, if they are on a higher floor.



If they are on a higher floor!  I think DVC really needs to reclasify the third floor rooms.  Room 7326 (I think that's the right number, has a totally blocked view on the balcony from the overhang awning.


----------



## marycoajou

Thank you so much....This is wonderful!!!!


----------



## dizfan

wdrl said:


> We just checked in to BLT.  We are in #8142, one floor below the work2play memorial room of 8242.  Great views of the Contemporary and Bay Lake, and we can even see the monorail.  We'll post some photos soon!!



We were in 7842, 3 floors below, and loved the view.  We enjoyed being able to see Epcot fireworks, DHS, and even AK.  At night, it was fun to watch/listen to the pirates and princess cruise come into the dock.

How does this compare to the MK view you had on your last BLT stay?

Have a great time!  We'll see you next week.


----------



## work2play

disney0505 said:


> Work2Play: I saw the Epcot ball in your photos.  Could you see Illuminations at all?



Yes!  You can see the finale, anything that is high in the air.  It is pretty far away, you can definitely see it.


----------



## work2play

wdrl said:


> We just checked in to BLT.  We are in #8142, one floor below the work2play memorial room of 8242.  Great views of the Contemporary and Bay Lake, and we can even see the monorail.  We'll post some photos soon!!



That is soo awesome!  I am going to name that one the wdrl memorial room!  Enjoy and let me know what you think of it! 

 I liked seeing the monorail enter and exit the Contemporary from the other end.  You can see all the way to the ticket and transportation center along the monorail track.


----------



## E&K's Dad

Just stayed in 7804/7806 from 9/23-9/30.  The pics from 7806 which are already posted are a great representation and I forgot to take pics from 7804. The view from 7804 was very similar to 7806 however, you needed to lean to have a view of the castle.    I would give a warning that 7806 has a strong odor from smoke in the room.  We complained and an extra cleaning was performed, however, it did very little to help.  I would avoid this room for a least a few weeks.


----------



## kritter

Just booked a LV studio..Anyone have any advice for the best room so we can see some of the fireworks? I have been reading this thread and looking at the pictures. First time staying @ BLT so any advice is GREAT!! TIA!!


----------



## mainstreet1997

kritter said:


> Just booked a LV studio..Anyone have any advice for the best room so we can see some of the fireworks? I have been reading this thread and looking at the pictures. First time staying @ BLT so any advice is GREAT!! TIA!!



When we checked in in July I asked for an even numbered room (MK side) above the 4th floor. Because we were staying only 1 night the CM at checkin was great and gave us a handicap accessible room which had an amazing view of MK. But we ended up going to Top of the World both nights. So if you dont wind up with a castle view - go up to the Top of the World lounge - its SO worth it!


----------



## kritter

mainstreet1997 said:


> When we checked in in July I asked for an even numbered room (MK side) above the 4th floor. Because we were staying only 1 night the CM at checkin was great and gave us a handicap accessible room which had an amazing view of MK. But we ended up going to Top of the World both nights. So if you dont wind up with a castle view - go up to the Top of the World lounge - its SO worth it!



Thank you, Do you know if children are allowed in the lounge and is there food up there too??TIA!!


----------



## work2play

kritter said:


> Thank you, Do you know if children are allowed in the lounge and is there food up there too??TIA!!



Yes, you can bring the kids.  I think they have 3-4 flatbread choices.


----------



## ckdsnynt

How do you guys get your requests honored? What is the magic word to use other than please? In all the years we have been going and all the trips we have made (approx 20 trips starting the year after WDW opened) and all the resorts we have stayed in (value to deluxe) we have NEVER had a request honored. Never. I will admit that we only started making requests the past few years (that would be the past 8 or 9 trips) due to my health) and we always make an "either or request" not a specific one. "May we please have building a or b, please? " rather than "May we have room A, please?" Still, nothing.  So, how many of you on here will actually get the specific room you are requesting? I ask because we have asked that our BLT room for our Christmas reservation be on a certain floor or higher and I can't wait to see if we get this one! Especially since this request has nothing do do with a physical disabilty.


----------



## LoveKermit

Requests are a tough one.  I worry at BLT because doesn't everyone request a higher floor?

At the Poly, they gave us a ready-room and it was nowhere near where we wanted to be.  We went back, nicely....trip of a lifetime/celebration....didn't want to face the parking lot.....  The CM called someone, answered a few questions with yes, after looking us up and down and we were granted Tokelau, two rooms from the MK end of the building AND it was ready (Aug. 2007).

Now we stay DVC.  And we tend to arrive REALLY late.  I use online checkin with the hopes that they assign my room in the morning, while hopefully not busy/taking their time, read requests etc.  And then should someone come up with a story, as above, they are not going to take the time to change my room from online checkin....too much work.

We got our request at BWV--high floor close to elevator.  DH didn't think we were too close, but we were about halfway down the building and on the 5th floor (Jan. 2010).

At SSR, we requested the Springs upon reserving, two weeks ahead.  I added College Park to my request two days before we left.  We got College Park and not a good view at that.  But it was in our request line so we wonder if we had taken potluck or I hadn't called about CP what we'd get (Aug. 2010).

Everyone will tell you to stay general, but I think you have the idea with building A or B.  It feels like people are awfully specific with the BLT requests.  I'm going to call eventually and add even numbered room to my high floor request.  But I'm not going to specify north or south.  This will be for next August.

Good luck.


----------



## Sandisw

ckdsnynt said:


> How do you guys get your requests honored? What is the magic word to use other than please? In all the years we have been going and all the trips we have made (approx 20 trips starting the year after WDW opened) and all the resorts we have stayed in (value to deluxe) we have NEVER had a request honored. Never. I will admit that we only started making requests the past few years (that would be the past 8 or 9 trips) due to my health) and we always make an "either or request" not a specific one. "May we please have building a or b, please? " rather than "May we have room A, please?" Still, nothing.  So, how many of you on here will actually get the specific room you are requesting? I ask because we have asked that our BLT room for our Christmas reservation be on a certain floor or higher and I can't wait to see if we get this one! Especially since this request has nothing do do with a physical disabilty.



We are running around 50% so far with DVC.  We did stay at BLT in August and asked for an even #'d room.  We did get it.  We had not been specific but wanted the partial view of the MK as DH had never been to BLT.

Next summer, we will be in a SV 1 bedroom and the only request we are making is not first floor and hope we will get it!


----------



## Sandisw

ssawka said:


> If they are on a higher floor!  I think DVC really needs to reclasify the third floor rooms.  Room 7326 (I think that's the right number, has a totally blocked view on the balcony from the overhang awning.



Definitely agree with you!  We will never spend the points to stay MK view until the start making the rooms floor 6 or higher.  Until then, we will go SV room or LV as we have had great views from those.


----------



## work2play

I really do not think that they even look at requests!  I believe it is all about what happens at the front desk when you check in and what is available.  Checking in early and agreeing to wait until after 4 increases your chances in my opinion, that is why I will not do online check-in.


----------



## dreamlinda

work2play said:


> I really do not think that they even look at requests!  I believe it is all about what happens at the front desk when you check in and what is available.  Checking in early and agreeing to wait until after 4 increases your chances in my opinion, that is why I will not do online check-in.


I agree!!!  We are at BCV now & at checkin cast was not paying any attn to requests. Asking nicely, checking in as early as possible seems the best bet.


----------



## wdrl

Here are some photos from our recent stay at BLT.  We were in Villa #8142, a one-bedroom LV located on the 11th floor.  It is on BLT south wing, so we faced the Contemporary.

We had a great view of Bay Lake and the Contemporary Resort (CR).  We could see the monorail entering and exiting from the CR.  We could even see the fireworks at Epcot, as well as the Electric Water Parade on Bay Lake.  The room itself was in really good shape.  There was just the two of us, so the villa seemed extremely spacious.

BTW, we did online check-in and requested High Floor, Even Room (outer part of BLT's crescent), and North Wing.  We ended getting two of the three requests, so we were very happy.  We checked in about 9:00 AM but the room wasn't ready until 4:30 PM.

The kitchen and living area:






Artwork in the entry way.  By the way, there are a LOT of hidden Mickeys in the BLT villas.






The view looking to the left toward Bay Lake:







Watching a monorail approaching the CR from the TTC, which can be seen in the distance:






Across the hallway from 8142 is a large glass window that looks down to the BLT pool area.  Here is the view from that window:







This was our second stay at BLT and first stay in a one-bedroom.  We really enjoyed our stay and are very happy that BLT is one of our home resorts.


----------



## ckdsnynt

sorry - repost


----------



## work2play

wdrl said:


> Here are some photos from our recent stay at BLT.  We were in Villa #8142, a one-bedroom LV located on the 11th floor.  It is on BLT south wing, so we faced the Contemporary.
> 
> We had a great view of Bay Lake and the Contemporary Resort (CR).  We could see the monorail entering and exiting from the CR.  We could even see the fireworks at Epcot, as well as the Electric Water Parade on Bay Lake.  The room itself was in really good shape.  There was just the two of us, so the villa seemed extremely spacious.
> 
> BTW, we did online check-in and requested High Floor, Even Room (outer part of BLT's crescent), and North Wing.  We ended getting two of the three requests, so we were very happy.  We checked in about 9:00 AM but the room wasn't ready until 4:30 PM.



Great photos!  Love the monorail picture!  Thanks for sharing, it really is a great location.


----------



## dizfan

DM is staying at BLT 8442 on cash (LV) until Saturday.  View is much the same as work2play's 8242 and wdrl's 8142.

We may be stopping there before heading to MNSSHP tomorrow night.  If so, I'll take a few pictures and post them.


----------



## Gipperland

ckdsnynt said:


> How do you guys get your requests honored? What is the magic word to use other than please? In all the years we have been going and all the trips we have made (approx 20 trips starting the year after WDW opened) and all the resorts we have stayed in (value to deluxe) we have NEVER had a request honored. Never. I will admit that we only started making requests the past few years (that would be the past 8 or 9 trips) due to my health) and we always make an "either or request" not a specific one. "May we please have building a or b, please? " rather than "May we have room A, please?" Still, nothing.  So, how many of you on here will actually get the specific room you are requesting? I ask because we have asked that our BLT room for our Christmas reservation be on a certain floor or higher and I can't wait to see if we get this one! Especially since this request has nothing do do with a physical disabilty.



I feel your pain. Until this August when we stayed at the BLT, we never ever had Disney honor a request and we have been so many times I have lost count.
However, this year all of our requests were met. It was worth waiting for. We are cash customers, did online check-in, and came in on the ME about 2 PM. I think it is all just the luck of the draw. Good luck! We LOVED our stay!


----------



## poohj80

Gipperland said:


> I feel your pain. Until this August when we stayed at the BLT, we never ever had Disney honor a request and we have been so many times I have lost count.
> However, this year all of our requests were met. It was worth waiting for. We are cash customers, did online check-in, and came in on the ME about 2 PM. I think it is all just the luck of the draw. Good luck! We LOVED our stay!



It may also depend on one's typical travel schedule.  We've done pretty well with requests when checking in on Sunday, but last week (Fall Break) we stayed at BLT after a 4 night cruise so we were checking in on Thursday.  None of our requests were available as folks weren't checking out from their Fall Break trips yet.  No worries for us as we realize they are just requests.


----------



## vellamint

Here is the view from 8032 (10th floor, Lakeview Studio).




















Looking straight down.










You can see Spaceship Earth, the Studios Hat and the Swan and Dolphin from the balcony.





The Water Parade a very poor shot but you get the idea.





View of the "Movies Under the Stars" from our balcony





Illuminations in the distance...again not a good shot but you can tell how close/far Epcot is....

My first request for "North" side was not available.....I dont know what room he had us in the computer for originally but when I asked him if any of my telephone requests had been met he had to look......it did NOT seem that ANY of them were taken into consideration.  He asked ME what I requested and found us a room on a higher floor.  When he told me that North side was unavailable I said that I understood if he couldnt do anything but would really appreciate it if we could at least not be assigned a "bad" room which I explained would be (to me) a room whose view would look directly into another guests room....  I was happy with what he found for us.


----------



## mousefan1972

I disagree that the CM's don't look at requests.  Our first stay as DVC members at BLT was this past July.  We booked a lake view studio.  My only request was for a high floor.  When we checked in (at 2:30 pm) the CM cheerfully told us "We were able to grant your request.  You are on the 14th floor".  So at least some CM's read, and try their best, to honor room requests.


----------



## work2play

vellamint said:


> Here is the view from 8032 (10th floor, Lakeview Studio)......



Thanks for the great photos!  The link has been added to the first post.


----------



## ffcheff

Just returned from room 8405. 2 bedroom dedicated lake view. last room on lake side. nice view of lake and pool if you looked left.


----------



## jdcthree

We stayed in room 7604 earlier this month and I see there is a description of the view listed here, but no link to photos, so I thought I would post a couple!

To the right:





To the left:





When looking straight out, the trees pretty much block your view of anything else.  My only request was an even-numbered room, but I was also hoping for an MK view and a floor number somewhere in the middle, so I was very happy with the room we got!  We had a great time and would definitely stay here again.


----------



## poohj80

Hi all!

We have booked our first 2 BR reservation for May so DD can bring a friend and her family for the first time.  I know the physical door differences between a dedicated 2 BR and a lock-off unit, but from those that have stayed in either at BLT, can you please give me some pros and cons of each?  

The other family is thinking they might prefer a lock-off so that they will have more room with the studio sleeper sofa instead of a 2nd bed, but I think a dedicated is the way to go.  Thoughts?

If we have a dedicated, are there two separate balconies separated by the living room?

Thanks for any help you may offer!

PJ


----------



## poohj80

wdrl said:


> BTW, we did online check-in and requested High Floor, Even Room (outer part of BLT's crescent), and North Wing.  We ended getting two of the three requests, so we were very happy.  We checked in about 9:00 AM but the room wasn't ready until 4:30 PM.



Did you make those request when you did online check-in or when you made the reservation?  I have yet to figure out how to add requests with online check-in.  Also, every time we have done online check-in, we have not been set-up for express check-out (do not receive statement on door on check-out date) even though we have provided credit card.  Anyoen else had this issue?


----------



## wdrl

poohj80 said:


> Did you make those request when you did online check-in or when you made the reservation?  I have yet to figure out how to add requests with online check-in.  Also, every time we have done online check-in, we have not been set-up for express check-out (do not receive statement on door on check-out date) even though we have provided credit card.  Anyoen else had this issue?



We made our room request at the time we booked the reservation with MS.  Except for our recent stay at HHI, we have always done online check-in.  Most of the time they already have our credit card on file when we check in.  And I can only remember one time when we didn't have our statement on our door when we were checking out.

Enjoy your stay at BLT!  We've stayed two times at BLT and are very glad its one of our home resorts.  Be sure to share some photos of your villa!!


----------



## krisnchris

How does the sleeper sofa work?  We are scheduled for a studio, and will definitely be using it.  Are the sheets and pillows stored in the closet?


----------



## poohj80

krisnchris said:


> How does the sleeper sofa work?  We are scheduled for a studio, and will definitely be using it.  Are the sheets and pillows stored in the closet?



Sheets already on the bed.  Pillow may be in closet or ottoman (can't remember).


----------



## biolabetty

poohj80 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> We have booked our first 2 BR reservation for May so DD can bring a friend and her family for the first time.  I know the physical door differences between a dedicated 2 BR and a lock-off unit, but from those that have stayed in either at BLT, can you please give me some pros and cons of each?
> 
> The other family is thinking they might prefer a lock-off so that they will have more room with the studio sleeper sofa instead of a 2nd bed, but I think a dedicated is the way to go.  Thoughts?
> 
> If we have a dedicated, are there two separate balconies separated by the living room?
> 
> Thanks for any help you may offer!
> 
> PJ



We stayed in a dedicated 2 bedroom at BLT two weeks ago right after having a lock off 2 bedroom at Kidani that same week.  The lock off gave my mom (in the second room) her own little kitchen space (refrigerator, toaster, coffee maker, microwave) but we found that using the sofa bed for my daughter actually took up more space because you have to find some place to put all those pillows from the sofa.

The dedicated did have 2 separate balconies, and I felt that the second room seemed more spacious with the 2 beds in it.  My preference for the future would be a dedicated.


----------



## poohj80

biolabetty said:


> We stayed in a dedicated 2 bedroom at BLT two weeks ago right after having a lock off 2 bedroom at Kidani that same week.  The lock off gave my mom (in the second room) her own little kitchen space (refrigerator, toaster, coffee maker, microwave) but we found that using the sofa bed for my daughter actually took up more space because you have to find some place to put all those pillows from the sofa.
> 
> The dedicated did have 2 separate balconies, and I felt that the second room seemed more spacious with the 2 beds in it.  My preference for the future would be a dedicated.



Thanks for the report!  We have stayed in a studio at BLT and didn't like the kitchen/bathroom sink arrangement (but I read they are fixing that) which was another reason for leaning toward the dedicated.


----------



## LoveKermit

You cannot make room requests with online check-in; only requests that are general--HA, fridge, etc.  You need to call MS (or CRO, whichever) and have them put the request on the reservation.

We have a lock-off reserved for traveling with my parents because there's something about having the private door to the hallway so you don't have to always know each other's comings and goings.

As for checkout, it states when you do online check-in that express check-out will not be available.  So, I always make DH go to the desk when we leave.  He always feels it's not necessary, if that helps.


----------



## wdrl

LoveKermit said:


> As for checkout, it states when you do online check-in that express check-out will not be available.  So, I always make DH go to the desk when we leave.  He always feels it's not necessary, if that helps.



I'm surprised to hear that express check-out wasn't available to you.  We did online check-in at Pop Century, BLT, BWV, and CSR during a recent visit to WDW.  Each time we had express check-out.


----------



## aprincesswannabe

We are so close to our first trip "home"!  
We're VERY excited....


----------



## keishashadow

thanx to the room map thingieupon checkin @ CR I showed it to the CM @ express checkin & she did verify that we had an upper floor in the room range identified as best MK view for LV booking class.

i was happy with the view, easy to see MK, fireworks, vultures& BL.






when we getting ready to check out, where the RV is, they were putting up a temporary fence & yellow privacy curtain all the way around a good portion of the parking lot near the fountain/tennis courts.  Not sure what was up.  Last i saw a fence go up @ CR during a visit, the north building got torn down for BLT!











at times the entire fence, light posts & treeline near lake were covered - never did see anybody playing tennis








enjoyed the lounge late one evening after FW crowd cleared out, was quite windy.  Went into pool few times when temps barely hit 80 degrees, felt fine to us & hot was hot.  Studio plenty of room for 3 of us, i'd guess it to be near the value studios @ AK Kidani as to sq footage in living area?

only thing i didn't like was the hallways, for some reasonreminded me of a commerical building, jmho...yes, i realize it's contemporary in design lol.


----------



## LoveKermit

wdrl said:


> I'm surprised to hear that express check-out wasn't available to you.  We did online check-in at Pop Century, BLT, BWV, and CSR during a recent visit to WDW.  Each time we had express check-out.



I can't remember if the receipt was under the door or not.  I just thought there is a "warning" about it in fhe fine print upon online check-in.  Maybe they think they cannot do it.  Maybe it's different if you connect your CC.  We didn't connect at BWV in Jan.  We did at SSR in Aug.  They all blend together after a while, don't they?


----------



## work2play

keishashadow said:


> thanx to the room map thingieupon checkin @ CR I showed it to the CM @ express checkin & she did verify that we had an upper floor in the room range identified as best MK view for LV booking class.
> 
> i was happy with the view, easy to see MK, fireworks, vultures& BL....



Thanks for the pictures, I added the link to the first page.


----------



## 88golf88

Just checked into our MK view studio!!! View is great, received an upper floor which is fantastic!! Direct view is of G-Flo, but we dont have to exactly strain our necks to see the Castle and Space Mountain!! Hopefully we will have time to post pics later in the trip.

On a sidenote, I knew that people had said that they were surprised at the wear and tear on the rooms, count me as surprised!! There are some major dinks and scratches on the furniture, wall, carpets, etc... But not nearly enough to diminish the spectacular view/location that this place provides!!


----------



## work2play

88golf88 said:


> Just checked into our MK view studio!!! View is great, received an upper floor which is fantastic!! Direct view is of G-Flo, but we dont have to exactly strain our necks to see the Castle and Space Mountain!! Hopefully we will have time to post pics later in the trip.
> 
> On a sidenote, I knew that people had said that they were surprised at the wear and tear on the rooms, count me as surprised!! There are some major dinks and scratches on the furniture, wall, carpets, etc... But not nearly enough to diminish the spectacular view/location that this place provides!!



Awesome!  Can't wait for pics!!


----------



## bakenatj

aprincesswannabe said:


> We are so close to our first trip "home"!
> We're VERY excited....



We check in tomorrow at BLT too, might see you there! Big game tomorrow between our two states, Go Hawkeyes!


----------



## 88golf88

work2play said:


> Awesome!  Can't wait for pics!!


Pretty sure this has already been posted, but here is the view from the balcony of 8228!

More pics to follow...


----------



## jandkmom

That balcony picture is gorgeous!  Thanks for sharing.

I just noticed that our BLT trip is exactly three months away!


----------



## aprincesswannabe

Our vacation at "home" has been wonderful.  Our room view is fantastic (one bedroom lake view) with a view of Swan/Dolphin, Spaceship Earth and Bay Lake.  Oh yes, the Contemporary pool area, monorail and a sliver of the Grand Floridian.

I'll try to post pictures when we get home, but overall we have been very happy with our room!


----------



## Coach81

wow.. good work!


----------



## 1disneychic

From keishashadow:


> thanx to the room map thingieupon checkin @ CR I showed it to the CM @ express checkin & she did verify that we had an upper floor in the room range identified as best MK view for LV booking class.



Can requests be made in this manner in hopes of getting this view?  It would be awesome to use points for a studio LV room and end up with some of these views of MK.  If this would not be acceptable, would North wing, outer facing (not quite sure how to express this) be better?  Or could I say North wing, low even number?  Is room ending with 06, 08,  or 14 to specific?  I know requests are just that & they may or may not be granted, but it never hurts to try.  Any suggestions would be a great help.

TIA


----------



## work2play

1disneychic said:


> From keishashadow:
> 
> 
> Can requests be made in this manner in hopes of getting this view?  It would be awesome to use points for a studio LV room and end up with some of these views of MK.  If this would not be acceptable, would North wing, outer facing (not quite sure how to express this) be better?  Or could I say North wing, low even number?  Is room ending with 06, 08,  or 14 to specific?  I know requests are just that & they may or may not be granted, but it never hurts to try.  Any suggestions would be a great help.
> 
> TIA



Your best bet is requesting an even numbered room, north facing.


----------



## aprincesswannabe

Some pictures from our BLT room 8036:

























We loved our view!  We had requested an even numbered room 7th floor or higher, and both requests were met.

The room was in good condition; the only thing we found was the door stop behind the "master bedroom" door was bent.


----------



## LowesChevy

Here is a look at Room 7944 we stayed at Oct 5-11th for our first stay. 

It is a dedicated 2 bedroom unit with a lake view. It was located on the 9th floor at the end of the hallway next to the stairs. 































Awesome view










Everything was in good shape and in working order. If you have any other questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## LoveKermit

Everyone's had great pictures recently....but, man, has it been cloudy!  It's been severe clear in Chicago almost the whole month of October.  But I keep noticing how cloudy it's been looking in Orlando.  Maybe they've all been taken in the morning or something.

But great pictures.  I was going to be a big girl and not request an even room, but I think I'm going to give in.  But I have until next August to get around to it.  Though, I think I'm not going to request north-facing.  All views look great.


----------



## JoRo

Hi I am hoping someone can help us one more time, I am trying to pack instead of reading 80 pages of posts...   We will be there in a week after our first disney cruise and this will be our first stay at BLT.

We have 1 bed room std view....so after reading first page we want to  request 7th floor or higher, rooms 16-30 at the end? then we should have a good shot at MK view...,


Thank you all we are really excited!


----------



## LoveKermit

Take a look at the first page of this thread.  I don't think standard view is higher than the first few floors, but it's all on Page 1.


----------



## SFD998

Got back recently from what is technically our third and fourth stay. We checked in on 10/20 checking out on 10/21 to leave for DCL and checked back in on 10/24 and checked out on 10/25. Both times we were booked for a LV. We made no requests since it was only for the one night and figured we would see what they had when we checked in. We were told that our room was ready and that it would be on the inner crescent (my words not theirs). We asked if they had anything available outer crescent North facing. We were promptly told that we had booked a LV room and that those rooms were all MK view. We advised the cast member of what rooms we were specifically referencing and showed him on a map of the hotel. He once again told us that they were MK view. We told him that we had stayed in these rooms before as LV and to please confirm this with someone. He returned and told us we were correct and then said he had room 7608 available. We took it. My suggestion to anyone using this thread for room requests is to be sure you understand what rooms are what. Even after being open for more than a year there is still confusion on the CM side. 

Upon checking back in from the cruise we got room 7608 again. I see that there aren't any pics from 7608. When I get a chance I will post them. We have stayed in 8108 before and can definitely say that higher is better, but since we still had a view of the Castle under LV points who can complain.

View to the left 





View to the right





View left and down


----------



## SFD998

LoveKermit said:


> Take a look at the first page of this thread.  I don't think standard view is higher than the first few floors, but it's all on Page 1.



I agree. There should not be any standard view rooms that high.


----------



## spiceycat

JoRo said:


> We have 1 bed room std view....so after reading first page we want to  request 7th floor or higher, rooms 16-30 at the end? then we should have a good shot at MK view...,
> 
> 
> Thank you all we are really excited!



the standard views are only to floor 5 - which is great because it is the one that connects with the CR.

wrong side room numbers 04 -14 you want north side not south side (it faces CR) that say don't be disappointed if you can't get it there are only a few 1-bedrooms here

also know that these pictures are enlarged - you are not that close to the MK.

hey isn't time to start a new one - this thing is long. (if you can)


----------



## aprincesswannabe

LoveKermit said:


> Everyone's had great pictures recently....but, man, has it been cloudy!  It's been severe clear in Chicago almost the whole month of October.  But I keep noticing how cloudy it's been looking in Orlando.  Maybe they've all been taken in the morning or something.



I wish it truly had been cloudy when we were at WDW.  It was VERY warm, and hardly a cloud in the sky....

I did take my pictures in the morning because I thought the sun shining off of the lake made the view harder to see.


----------



## scoobndolliesmom

Subscribing... I love this thread


----------



## 88golf88

aprincesswannabe said:


> I wish it truly had been cloudy when we were at WDW.  It was VERY warm, and hardly a cloud in the sky....
> 
> I did take my pictures in the morning because I thought the sun shining off of the lake made the view harder to see.




I couldnt agree more!! We were there 10/21-28 and it was extremely warm and we didnt see more than a few clouds all week!! I can't say I am complaining about 88-92 degrees everyday, but I sure would prefer a bit cooler when I am walking around all day!


----------



## aprincesswannabe

88golf88 said:


> I couldnt agree more!! We were there 10/21-28 and it was extremely warm and we didnt see more than a few clouds all week!! I can't say I am complaining about 88-92 degrees everyday, but I sure would prefer a bit cooler when I am walking around all day!



What I wouldn't give for those temperatures right now!  Only in the 40s today here in WI!


----------



## dizfan

View from 8442 (1BR)





View from 8128 (Studio)
It faced more toward the CR.  Fireworks watching was good, but we could not both sit on the balcony and see the fireworks because the partition blocked the ones near Space Mountain.  However, watching sunsets like this fulfilled a lifelong dream.


----------



## dparksfan

We are checking into BLT in 2 wks, 2bd ded standard view.  I've searched this board a lot so I'm aware of the rooms I have available, but I can't seem to figure out if I should make any requests or not. 

I was thinking if I did request, I would say, "not a ground floor" or "even numbered room", but I know that with so few rooms, I'm not sure if it would help or hinder my chances of getting a room I'd want.  I don't want to make any mistakes by making a request and then they can't give it to me or to not make a request and I end up getting a ground floor, or facing the pool (not what I want). 

So my question, to request or not?

Thanks,


----------



## Sandisw

dparksfan said:


> We are checking into BLT in 2 wks, 2bd ded standard view.  I've searched this board a lot so I'm aware of the rooms I have available, but I can't seem to figure out if I should make any requests or not.
> 
> I was thinking if I did request, I would say, "not a ground floor" or "even numbered room", but I know that with so few rooms, I'm not sure if it would help or hinder my chances of getting a room I'd want.  I don't want to make any mistakes by making a request and then they can't give it to me or to not make a request and I end up getting a ground floor, or facing the pool (not what I want).
> 
> So my question, to request or not?
> 
> Thanks,



If there is something you really want to avoid, definitely put in a request for that.  I do think the more requests you have, the harder it is to get exactly what you want.

For our BLT trips, we have just put in one--the most important one in hopes that we ended up where we wanted (which we have 2 of the 3 times).

I just booked a SV 2 bedroom next summer and the only thing I do not want is ground floor so I will be adding that.  I would love an even #'d room as well but would rather keep it to one request in hopes that will be more likely.


----------



## wdrl

dparksfan said:


> So my question, to request or not?
> 
> Thanks,



It never hurts to make a request, especially if its not too specific (like I want villa xxxx).  We have stayed at BLT and made requests both times.  In March, we stayed in an MK view studio and requested "High Floor".  We were assigned 8028, which is on the 10th floor.  In September, we stayed in a one-bedroom Lake view and requested "High floor, even-number (outer facing), north side."  We were assigned villa 8142, which is on the 11th floor, outer facing, but on the South wing.  No complaints about that assignment because we got two out of the three items we requested.  I'm sure that on a future trip we'll run out of pixie dust and won't get what we requested.  But I'll still feel fortunate that I'm enjoying life at WDW.

Good luck on getting a good view!!


----------



## dparksfan

My main concern is that their are only 8 units to choose from, and if I request too much, there won't be any units for them to choose from and then we end up with a unit we don't want.  We narrow down our trips to every other year, so I feel we got a lot riding on where we end up.  But at DL I don't request because we go a lot and it's completely backfired.  I think I'm just going to call and give my requests and hope for the best. 

Thanks.


----------



## msaseifert

We are checking in on 12/3 and this will be our first stay at our new "home".  We are in a 1 bedroom lake view....I paln to request a high floor but other than that I plan to leave it to the powers that be.

I do have a couple of questions though.....Is there a "store" there like at the other DVC resorts that you can buy hotdogs, pizzas, spaghetti, lunchmeat and that sort of thing?  Also, we may do the quick service dining plan.....where is the refillable mug station at?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

msaseifert said:


> We are checking in on 12/3 and this will be our first stay at our new "home".  We are in a 1 bedroom lake view....I paln to request a high floor but other than that I plan to leave it to the powers that be.
> 
> I do have a couple of questions though.....Is there a "store" there like at the other DVC resorts that you can buy hotdogs, pizzas, spaghetti, lunchmeat and that sort of thing?  Also, we may do the quick service dining plan.....where is the refillable mug station at?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



We stayed at the BLT in April.  Our only request regarding the room location was "highest floor possible"....we got a room on the 6th floor....
Here's hoping you have better luck!!

Regarding your second question....  You have to walk over to the Contemporary,4th floor... that's where you'll find the "DVC store" you're asking about.  Refillable mugs can be purchased at Contempo Cafe (also located on the 4th floor).  There is also a refillable mug station located at the BLT pool. 

Have a wonderful time!!!


----------



## twooley2

Does anyone know if at TOTWL if there are complimentary snacks or is it just a place to purchase food and drinks?


----------



## sammi6

There weren't any complimentary snacks there when I was there at the beginning of October.  I did purchase food and it was pretty good.


----------



## dreaming4disney

regarding TOTWL- we are DVC member staying there in about a week on our points.  Will we be able to take friends not staying there, up with us or is that a no-no??????


----------



## work2play

dreaming4disney said:


> regarding TOTWL- we are DVC member staying there in about a week on our points.  Will we be able to take friends not staying there, up with us or is that a no-no??????



When we were there in September, you had to be staying there on points and they would not allow you to take any guests with you.  You should check on that when you get there to see if anything has changed.


----------



## poohj80

work2play said:


> When we were there in September, you had to be staying there on points and they would not allow you to take any guests with you.  You should check on that when you get there to see if anything has changed.



When we were there in Oct, they never asked to see room keys to go up in the elevator so how would they know how many are in your party?


----------



## work2play

poohj80 said:


> When we were there in Oct, they never asked to see room keys to go up in the elevator so how would they know how many are in your party?



They were checking room keys in September, it probably depends on who is manning the elevator when you want to go up...


----------



## mickeysmyboy

DH and I stay at BLT last month! We split the stay between a Lake View and a Magic Kingdom View!

Our first room was room 7742, Lake View, 1 Bedroom! 

View of room from entry area





small bathroom





view of room from by the window 





bedroom (including DH)





TV and dresser





Tub





The view looking left





Looking left but closer to center





Straight out





right





Further right





Sunrise over Bay Lake!!


----------



## cbarnes17

We had our first stay at BLT and loved it.  As for our requests, we asked for a high floor, even numbered room.  After reading this thread we decided we'd leave it to chance for either a partial MK view on the north side or a CR view on the south side.  We transferred from AKV on a Sunday and checked in to BLT at 8:00 am.  They said our room was ready and told us we were in room 7511.  I told them I had requested an even numbered room and asked if they would check and told them we'd be willing to check in later.  They said 7534 would be available by 4pm.  I knew this was a view we liked but asked if we could get a higher floor.  They said none available.

At 4pm we returned from the MK and asked if the room was ready.  They said yes, room 7811 was ready.  I told them I was told I was going to get 7534 and after a bunch of waiting on hold they said that we could get into 7534 but they were still cleaning it.  By 4:30 my wife got tired of waiting and walked up to the room and the cleaning crew was out so she went in.  A CM walked into the room a couple minutes later and said they were checking to make sure the room was ready.  It was, so all was good, and we finally moved in.

My lesson learned is that as many people have found, they very often don't look at the room requests when assigning rooms.  But, if you check in early, you have a good chance of asking that they change the room to something closer to your request.  I would have loved a higher room, but we were very pleased with our view.  And 7534 is just one room away from the bridge which is pretty handy.  The only downside was that the bridge obstructed our view of the monorail and the GF across the water.

Now, I'd love to post a couple pics but I don't know how.  Could someone direct me to a post with instructions?  Thanks.


----------



## work2play

cbarnes17 said:


> We had our first stay at BLT and loved it.  As for our requests, we asked for a high floor, even numbered room.  After reading this thread we decided we'd leave it to chance for either a partial MK view on the north side or a CR view on the south side.  We transferred from AKV on a Sunday and checked in to BLT at 8:00 am.  They said our room was ready and told us we were in room 7511.  I told them I had requested an even numbered room and asked if they would check and told them we'd be willing to check in later.  They said 7534 would be available by 4pm.  I knew this was a view we liked but asked if we could get a higher floor.  They said none available.
> 
> At 4pm we returned from the MK and asked if the room was ready.  They said yes, room 7811 was ready.  I told them I was told I was going to get 7534 and after a bunch of waiting on hold they said that we could get into 7534 but they were still cleaning it.  By 4:30 my wife got tired of waiting and walked up to the room and the cleaning crew was out so she went in.  A CM walked into the room a couple minutes later and said they were checking to make sure the room was ready.  It was, so all was good, and we finally moved in.
> 
> My lesson learned is that as many people have found, they very often don't look at the room requests when assigning rooms.  But, if you check in early, you have a good chance of asking that they change the room to something closer to your request.  I would have loved a higher room, but we were very pleased with our view.  And 7534 is just one room away from the bridge which is pretty handy.  The only downside was that the bridge obstructed our view of the monorail and the GF across the water.
> 
> Now, I'd love to post a couple pics but I don't know how.  Could someone direct me to a post with instructions?  Thanks.



To include your photos in your posting, you must first host your photos somewhere like www.photobucket.com.  Once you upload the photo, you can paste the  code in your posting and the picture will appear.  If you have trouble with that, you can send me the pictures that you want to post and I can post them for you.

JoAnne


----------



## Davids-Coco

7804 - One bedroom lockoff (we had 7806 as well for a 2 bedroom). Lagoon view, actual view of lagoon, tennis courts, space mountain, castle, fireworks (mk). I will have to get through all my pictures before I can post! Room was in good condition for the most part. Only problems we found were the toilet paper holder in master was loose (like someone used it to get up) and that the waterfall shower head dripped cold water when other head was on (though not unusual from what I hear). Everything else was great.


----------



## Havana

mickeysmyboy said:


> DH and I stay at BLT last month! We split the stay between a Lake View and a Magic Kingdom View!
> 
> Our first room was room 7742, Lake View, 1 Bedroom!
> 
> View of room from entry area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> small bathroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> view of room from by the window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedroom (including DH)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TV and dresser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view looking left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking left but closer to center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Straight out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Further right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunrise over Bay Lake!!



Amazing pictures of the sunrise over Bay Lake!  Counting the months until our reservation here.


----------



## tree320

Just got back from our stay a BLT and had a wonderful stay!! They were getting everything ready for Christmas! We watched as in a couple days a gingerbread tree formed in the concourse and the huge Mickey wreath went up. We loved our room. Right by the elevator and the bridge. There was some wear in the room, but over all the room was in good condition. The kids did complain about how hard the showers were. Just let them use ours. The kids used the community room quite a few time and really liked it. I am not a modern style kind of person, but was happy with the decor. I really liked how big the room was. We have stayed at BWV and this 2 bedroom was much bigger, plus the extra bathroom. With it's size I think we might just get the one bedroom next time to save points!


----------



## ericamcl

DH and I are headed home in September. I'm hoping to switch to BLT at the 7 month mark - we want to do a 1 bedroom MK view.
I've looked at the charts on this post and I THINK I know where we'd like to be, but, what room would you ask for to get the BEST MK view possible?


----------



## ses1230

We just returned from our first trip to BLT 11/12-11/19. We stayed in 7211. The room showed some signs of wear, just some scuffs, etc. EXCEPT the bathroom had a major flaw that I will show a picture of. Sorry if the pictures are duplicates, I have not read every single post. 

This is the view looking left out of the living room window:






and looking right:






This is the living room with the sleeper chair pulled out:






Here are some pictures from the bridge:














Here is the CR's Mickey decoration on a flatbed:






and hanging up:






And here is the problem in the master bath:






All in all, we had a great time. We were really only in the room to nap and to sleep. BLT was great for us because of the ease of getting to MK and Epcot with our DD5 and DD2. I hope to stay there again next fall!


----------



## OurDogCisco

Ses1230... gosh that bathroom damage looks like a problem.  I'm hoping your reported it.  Did you have a standard view?


----------



## melk

ses1230 said:


> This is the living room with the sleeper chair pulled out:



Great pictures!  But wow, that must be pretty tight with both the sleeper chair and the sofabed pulled out.  Have people found this to be true?  How have you configured it?  We will have our 3 kids sleeping in the living room when we go in February.

Thanks!


----------



## poohj80

melk said:


> Great pictures!  But wow, that must be pretty tight with both the sleeper chair and the sofabed pulled out.  Have people found this to be true?  How have you configured it?  We will have our 3 kids sleeping in the living room when we go in February.
> 
> Thanks!



This living room looks a bit tighter than rooms we have had as we have used sleeper chair and sofa at same time with plenty of room to spare.  Could it be there is a difference between an inner and outer ring room?


----------



## tree320

poohj80 said:


> This living room looks a bit tighter than rooms we have had as we have used sleeper chair and sofa at same time with plenty of room to spare.  Could it be there is a difference between an inner and outer ring room?



Wow! I thought the same thing. We just got back and our livingroom was huge! We were on the outer C with a ded 2 bdrm, but that looks way smaller! I was thinking of getting just a 1 bdrm next time to save points, but I might need to look into this more. That would not be enough room.


----------



## poohj80

tree320 said:


> Wow! I thought the same thing. We just got back and our livingroom was huge! We were on the outer C with a ded 2 bdrm, but that looks way smaller! I was thinking of getting just a 1 bdrm next time to save points, but I might need to look into this more. That would not be enough room.



We've always only had 1 BRs so it must be an inner vs outer thing or maybe just a bad angle of the photo.


----------



## ses1230

melk said:


> Great pictures!  But wow, that must be pretty tight with both the sleeper chair and the sofabed pulled out.  Have people found this to be true?  How have you configured it?  We will have our 3 kids sleeping in the living room when we go in February.
> 
> Thanks!



At one point we did have them both pulled out... because DD didn't want to be out there by herself, so one of us stayed on the sleeper sofa. 

Anyway, see how the sleeper chair is angled in the photo? We had to straighten it out and then the sofa opened easily, but that area of the room was pretty much not accessible so we ended up opening and closing the sofa almost every day. 

Just so you know, I also want to add that the living room has access to the balcony. In the picture behind the sleeper chair is a door that has a roman shade - that is to the balcony.


----------



## ses1230

OurDogCisco said:


> Ses1230... gosh that bathroom damage looks like a problem.  I'm hoping your reported it.  Did you have a standard view?



Well yes, but to tell you the truth, at the point that we realized it, both girls were settling in for a nap after and honestly I didn't want to move. 

It was a standard view, I think.


----------



## Psav74

Room 7144-2 Bedroom dedicated- Standard view


----------



## pditullio

Am I reading this right? In looking at the chart on the OP, I am seeing that there are only 8 Standard View 2 bedroom units in all of BLT, and they are all 1st and second floor? 

Just making sure I am reading the chart properly...

We have a LV booked, and are waitlisted for a SV, but maybe I don't want to do that after all.


----------



## NandK

I am taking my family to BLT for their first stay in a monorail resort and I can't wait. It has been 25 years since I last stayed at the CR and that one trip is by far the most memorable. This time we are staying in a standard view studio and originally I was hoping for a partial view of the Magic Kingdom but now that I see the ground floor pics on the above post I really am hoping for something similar. I like the idea that my 4 year old and 2 year old will be able to walk out of the room onto that manicured lawn and see the CR and then walk around the corner and see the castle.


----------



## spiceycat

pditullio said:


> Am I reading this right? In looking at the chart on the OP, I am seeing that there are only 8 Standard View 2 bedroom units in all of BLT, and they are all 1st and second floor?
> 
> Just making sure I am reading the chart properly...
> 
> We have a LV booked, and are waitlisted for a SV, but maybe I don't want to do that after all.



the dedicated 2-bedroom yes 1 and 2

but the lock out 2-bedroom are on all 5 floors.


----------



## Psav74

NandK said:


> I am taking my family to BLT for their first stay in a monorail resort and I can't wait. It has been 25 years since I last stayed at the CR and that one trip is by far the most memorable. This time we are staying in a standard view studio and originally I was hoping for a partial view of the Magic Kingdom but now that I see the ground floor pics on the above post I really am hoping for something similar. I like the idea that my 4 year old and 2 year old will be able to walk out of the room onto that manicured lawn and see the CR and then walk around the corner and see the castle.



At first I was kind of miffed we got a ground floor villa, but after a few days I loved the fact of just opening the slider and being 10 steps from the pool/hot tub and if you wanted to make a quick run to the Contemporary you could.

Every night we would just step outside and watch the Electrical parade.

I'll only do SV view at BLT now.


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

just how many can fit on top of the world? 

..this has been our concern. if over-crowded, the experience 
is not going to be the same. i think this was the reason for 
the restrictions. 

right now, there are some on the resorts boards, "hinting" 
on how to circumvent the rules. [ they think , they are 
being sly, but as an owner, it is something i have reported ,
and will continue to do so. ] 

the reason why, we don't want to be turned away even though
it was intended for us, because of others sneaking in.

i am surprised how many are boasting their intentions to 
violate the rules with no regards how it may effect others. 
in this situation, we may be the "others, because we going
over christmas. 

during the last  member cruise, my wife & daughter were turned 
away from the movie. later a member joked about how she was
saving seats, against dcl rules.


----------



## work2play

I updated the first post with the latest picture links.  Thanks again to all that have contributed to the thread!  I am currently at WDW staying at BW, nice view of the canal, but I miss BLT..  Good news is I will be back 1/2-8 in a dedicated 2BR LV at BLT.  Hoping for an XX44 room, can't wait!

JoAnne


----------



## NandK

Psav74 said:


> At first I was kind of miffed we got a ground floor villa, but after a few days I loved the fact of just opening the slider and being 10 steps from the pool/hot tub and if you wanted to make a quick run to the Contemporary you could.
> 
> Every night we would just step outside and watch the Electrical parade.
> 
> I'll only do SV view at BLT now.



I agree. Between the lounge and the bridge, the firework viewing is very accessible. I wonder how the view is on the opposite side on the bottom (North facing)? Looks like it would not be as nice because of the woods and service area.


----------



## lklasing

I know this may not be the right place to ask this, but can someone tell me what the toiletries that are provided are?  Are they the nicer brand that the deluxe resorts get, or something less?  Also (and I know I've read this, but I can't find it now), can you get more if you're there on points, or are you limited to what they bring every 3-4 days?

Thanks for the help!

Leslie


----------



## LoveKermit

Don't know if I can answer all of it.....but if you are staying on points, Housekeeping only comes every 4 days (which includes your arrival day).  We usually only stay four days, but we've had service on our 3rd full, but 4th day.  We usually arrive late Thursday (day 1), get Housekeeping on Sunday and leave on Monday.  That's enough replenishment to take home.    Just about everything is replenished even if it doesn't need to be.

We've not needed it, but in my gut, I feel like, just like any hotel, that if you called the front desk asking for more of a toiletry (not dishwasher detergent or coffee) you would probably be able to get it.  But that might be my own relative newness to DVC life.

I think the brand is H20, like in the deluxes.  But I may be getting all my stays mixed up (rough life, I know).  They are the blue bottles.  Oh yeah, and at DVC that does not include lotion.  There is shampoo, conditioner and the necessary soaps.  I find that good to know too.


----------



## tiggerguy2000

Im calling for a BLT STD view on our 12th annual 4th of July trip because I get the service entrance or what ever the most horrible room available is anyway.My family jokes and says that the screen blinks my name so they give me the room from hell.My 2nd choice resort is one of our favorites the WLV.I will tell a little white lie when booking and say I need a odd number room between 5 and 35 on any floor because of my numbers phobia.even numbers face the bus/front walkway/service entrance.Odd number rooms face the lake and the numbers i want are at the quit pool.The resort room layouts and helping each other in room views makes it easier to get the room area we want.Thanks to everyone who helps

Billy


----------



## MKBacon

poohj80 said:


> This living room looks a bit tighter than rooms we have had as we have used sleeper chair and sofa at same time with plenty of room to spare.  Could it be there is a difference between an inner and outer ring room?



There is definitely a difference in space between the outer rooms and the inner rooms. We just got back from a stay at the BLT and were originally given room 7305 (inner room). We requested an even numbered room on a  higher floor but were given this instead. It was a 2-bdr dedicated room. We had 8 people in our party. We asked at the front desk to change rooms, but they could not do it until the next day. The next day we were given 8202(outer facing room). What a BIG difference in the living room size! So to answer the question of inner vs. outer - you have much more room in the outer rooms!


----------



## dgw9

I just got pointed to this thread today, and I can already tell I'm looking at a work of genius!  Thanks work2play and everyone who contributed information!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

It looks like we were in a room that hasn't had pictures posted yet - 8216.  When I get some uploaded I'll post them here.


----------



## work2play

dgw9 said:


> I just got pointed to this thread today, and I can already tell I'm looking at a work of genius!  Thanks work2play and everyone who contributed information!



You are very welcome!  We will be arriving at BLT on January 2nd, in 13 days!

Happy Holidays to all!

JoAnne


----------



## jandkmom

work2play said:


> You are very welcome!  We will be arriving at BLT on January 2nd, in 13 days!
> 
> Happy Holidays to all!
> 
> JoAnne



Ooo, cant wait to hear about your latest trip!  Thank you again for all of this great information.  It's really helped me plan our upcoming trip! We requested an upper floor, even numbered 2bd based on the recommendations. Can't wait!


----------



## Friendofpluto

How are the Lakeview Grand Villas??  Where are they located?  How many GVs are at the resort?


----------



## work2play

Friendofpluto said:


> How are the Lakeview Grand Villas??  Where are they located?  How many GVs are at the resort?



If you look at post #1 you will see that there are 14 grand villas, 8 are lake view and 6 are MK view.  4 of the lake view units are on the north side of the building and 4 are on the south side of the building.

They all have great views!


----------



## jandkmom

Posting just to see my ticker again...it's officially one month until the big Disney trip to BLT!


----------



## jandkmom

This has probably been asked before, but I'll ask again: do the rooms with the washer/dryer come with detergent too or is it BYO?  I will definitely need to some some loads and I didn't know what I needed.

Thanks!


----------



## Mean Queen

jandkmom said:


> This has probably been asked before, but I'll ask again: do the rooms with the washer/dryer come with detergent too or is it BYO?  I will definitely need to some some loads and I didn't know what I needed.
> 
> Thanks!



They only give you detergent to do one load of laundry.  So you will need to BYO if you want do wash more.  Plus, there are no dryer sheets or fabric softener, if you use that.


----------



## jandkmom

Mean Queen said:


> They only give you detergent to do one load of laundry.  So you will need to BYO if you want do wash more.  Plus, there are no dryer sheets or fabric softener, if you use that.



Thanks!  Good to know. I'll probably pack those Purell sheets that have everything in one, for ease of packing.


----------



## ppony

ses1230 said:


> Here is the CR's Mickey decoration on a flatbed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and hanging up:



HEY! We were there that day as well. Saw the "wreath" on the flatbeds that morning and later it was up. 

I'll post pix shortly of our room. I need to find the info on what # it was. Sadly, we only stayed on night.  It was all I could get at 4 months notice. So we only got to see our view at nigh, but it was a 2BR MK view and SPECTACULAR!  There  was zero desire to go up to TOTW louge since our view was relaxing and OURS (for that evening).  Everything looked great to us in our room.

P.S.
If you want room service pizza, it's AWESOME!!!!! YUM!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## work2play

OK by this time tomorrow I will be checked into my dedicated two bedroom villa at BLT!  Can't wait!  I will report on what we get from the room assignment fairy.....

JoAnne


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

work2play said:


> OK by this time tomorrow I will be checked into my dedicated two bedroom villa at BLT!  Can't wait!  I will report on what we get from the room assignment fairy.....
> 
> JoAnne



Can't wait to hear!! Fingers crossed you get high up and close to the MK!!!!  Enjoy your stay!!


----------



## wdrl

work2play said:


> OK by this time tomorrow I will be checked into my dedicated two bedroom villa at BLT!  Can't wait!  I will report on what we get from the room assignment fairy.....
> 
> JoAnne



Are you there yet?  Are you there yet????


----------



## LoveKermit

Need some fingers crossed/pixie dust.....

Calling tomorrow to (hopefully) add a day at BLT in Aug.  We'll stay somewhere else if not, but fingers crossed anyway.


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

LoveKermit said:


> Need some fingers crossed/pixie dust.....
> 
> Calling tomorrow to (hopefully) add a day at BLT in Aug.  We'll stay somewhere else if not, but fingers crossed anyway.


----------



## dizfan

wdrl said:


> Are you there yet?  Are you there yet????


----------



## Sandisw

LoveKermit said:


> Need some fingers crossed/pixie dust.....
> 
> Calling tomorrow to (hopefully) add a day at BLT in Aug.  We'll stay somewhere else if not, but fingers crossed anyway.


----------



## supersuperwendy

Oh I am missing BLT right now.  I LOVED my trip there in May and was just thinking about it!  I love this thread!!


----------



## ppony

supersuperwendy said:


> Oh I am missing BLT right now.  I LOVED my trip there in May and was just thinking about it!  I love this thread!!



Me too Wendy!!! Me too!!!!  Hey howdy hey!


----------



## supersuperwendy

ppony said:


> Me too Wendy!!! Me too!!!!  Hey howdy hey!



Hey Steph!!  

I want to stay at BLT again sooooo bad...sadly my hubby didn't love it like I did.  I have a feeling he won't want to stay there again in the future...


----------



## ppony

supersuperwendy said:


> Hey Steph!!
> 
> I want to stay at BLT again sooooo bad...sadly my hubby didn't love it like I did.  I have a feeling he won't want to stay there again in the future...



Meh. Let's send our DHs to ALV (which is still NICE  ) and you and I can stay at BLT. My DH didn'tlike it as much as I did either but he's agreeable to staying there next time so I'm crossing my fingers! Work your womanly whiles Wendy!


----------



## BLTLDZ

We just stayed at BLT for the first time from december 3rd-8th...we lucked out.  We booked a studio standard, and ended up in room #7541!  It has a partial Castle view from the balcony, and is the first room once you come over the bridge/walkway from the contemporary...I still cannot believe we got the room!  I knew the number from this thread, and without even requesting, we got it!  LOVED it, and can't wait to go back!!


----------



## work2play

Yes!  Yes!  Information is power!   

 We arrived at BLT at around 2 PM yesterday.  I had decided that I really loved the view from 8242, so I wanted to try for a room on that side of BLT Since we were checking into a dedicated 2 bedroom, that means that I wanted a room that ended in 44.

Success!!  Room 7744, here are some view pictures.  I did like the view being higher up (8242) , but this room has a great view too! It is fun to watch all of the boat traffic to the Contemporary dock and the boats headed over to the seven seas lagoon.  It is also fun to watch the monorail entering the Contemporary from the TTC.  When we want to watch fireworks from somewhere other than Main Street, we can head up to the TOWL! 

 I love getting to be the first to post pictures for a room!  I also love the dedicated 2 bedroom unit.  There are 4 of us and with the two bedrooms, we have tons of room!






Here are a few more view pics:

From the balcony of the master bedroom:


----------



## LoveKermit

Thanks for the dust.  Unfortunately, we have to keep them crossed.  I thought I could do the DVC add-on, but that's only within 7 months.  By then, there will be more points in the acct (another story).  So, while today there "was plenty availability," I have to wait until next Tuesday to make the reservation.

Oh well.

Still can't wait--whatever happens.


----------



## ppony

LoveKermit said:


> Thanks for the dust.  Unfortunately, we have to keep them crossed.  I thought I could do the DVC add-on, but that's only within 7 months.  By then, there will be more points in the acct (another story).  So, while today there "was plenty availability," I have to wait until next Tuesday to make the reservation.
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> Still can't wait--whatever happens.



You made me think of something. can you call before your 7 month opening date to just inquire to see if there is availability? Not book it, just check to see?


----------



## Sandisw

ppony said:


> You made me think of something. can you call before your 7 month opening date to just inquire to see if there is availability? Not book it, just check to see?



Yes, you can if you within 7 days of that 7 month window.  For example, we are checking in on August 10th to BLT but are considering changing the first two nights to a BW view room at BWV.  

I could call tomorrow and ask for availability for the nights from the 4th through the 11th  (which would include the nights I am looking for).  MS would then be able to tell me which of those nights are available.  

Of course, I would not be able to book them so it really does no good. Since what I want is a long shot, I will end up wait listing anyway so don't plan on calling ahead.


----------



## ppony

Sandisw said:


> Yes, you can if you within 7 days of that 7 month window.  For example, we are checking in on August 10th to BLT but are considering changing the first two nights to a BW view room at BWV.
> 
> I could call tomorrow and ask for availability for the nights from the 4th through the 11th  (which would include the nights I am looking for).  MS would then be able to tell me which of those nights are available.
> 
> Of course, I would not be able to book them so it really does no good. Since what I want is a long shot, I will end up wait listing anyway so don't plan on calling ahead.



Good to know! THANKS!!!


----------



## dbprimeaux

work2play...can you please take some pictures of the inside of the 2 bedroom and post them? Thanks!!!


----------



## ppony

dbprimeaux said:


> work2play...can you please take some pictures of the inside of the 2 bedroom and post them? Thanks!!!



I have some. I'll load them up.


----------



## LoveKermit

ppony said:


> You made me think of something. can you call before your 7 month opening date to just inquire to see if there is availability? Not book it, just check to see?



Well, I thought I was actually making a reservation with BLT points, so I asked for availability first, since if there was none, I'd have to wait until Tuesday to reserve somewhere else.  So, I'm not within that 7 day mark, but I honestly called to make a reservation.  On the other hand, I did consider calling yesterday to check availability, but time got away (darn the Christmas cleaning).  I did not really know that I should not call for availability.  I just knew they could see what was available from my experience last August.


----------



## ppony

Sadly, we got there after dark and left in a rush in the morning and we only had one night there so all my pix are night pix. SO SAD. This is a 2 dedicated bedroom villa. *Room number #8024*





























































I thought the spout on the tub was a bit...oh, unfortunate looking. 




AND. our view


----------



## sjs314

ppony - lovely pics of the 2bdrm and the view, thanks for shareing


----------



## work2play

dbprimeaux said:


> work2play...can you please take some pictures of the inside of the 2 bedroom and post them? Thanks!!!



Is there anything else you want a photo of that is not included in the photos posted by ppony?

JoAnne


----------



## DVCGeek

I assumed Minnie & Mickey faced each other in the Ded. 2 BR's.  Interesting to see they don't in *ppony*'s pics...  Think they got in a fight?  Anyone know if the placement is the same in all the rooms?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DVCGeek said:


> I assumed Minnie & Mickey faced each other in the Ded. 2 BR's.  Interesting to see they don't in *ppony*'s pics...  Think they got in a fight?  Anyone know if the placement is the same in all the rooms?



In our second bedroom Minnie was by the window.  It looks like it is the same in ppony's pictures but the room is reversed from what ours was so they don't face each other.  I think they're still ok!


----------



## dbprimeaux

Thanks for posting the pictures of the 2 bedroom dedicated! I am so excited!


----------



## jandkmom

work2play said:


> Is there anything else you want a photo of that is not included in the photos posted by ppony?
> 
> JoAnne



I'm going to have two kids sleeping in the living room, and I heard there is a pull out couch and a chair that pulls out to a bed?  Could I see photos?  Thanks so much!


----------



## WeLoveAriel0505

Work2play - From the moment you started this thread I've followed and enjoyed it.  Excellent work and tremendously informative for us BLT owners.  Thanks!


----------



## work2play

DVCGeek said:


> I assumed Minnie & Mickey faced each other in the Ded. 2 BR's.  Interesting to see they don't in *ppony*'s pics...  Think they got in a fight?  Anyone know if the placement is the same in all the rooms?



Ours face each other (7744)....


----------



## work2play

jandkmom said:


> I'm going to have two kids sleeping in the living room, and I heard there is a pull out couch and a chair that pulls out to a bed?  Could I see photos?  Thanks so much!



Here are the photos of the chair and the sofa, we have the chair next to the sofa because it is very comfortable to sit in to watch TV and we do not need the chair to sleep on....

Before






The chair unfolded (my son is 6 feet tall!)






The sofa unfolded


----------



## jandkmom

Thanks for the photos of the fold outs!  My kids were looking over my shoulder and my DS 3 said "I love my bed!"  Your son hysterical...thank him for the poses.


----------



## thicks

Very good info.


----------



## dreaming4disney

a few photos from our recent trip- this is my first time doing photos.....


----------



## ppony

DVCGeek said:


> I assumed Minnie & Mickey faced each other in the Ded. 2 BR's.  Interesting to see they don't in *ppony*'s pics...  Think they got in a fight?  Anyone know if the placement is the same in all the rooms?



That is so interesting! I wonder if that means something? Very little at WDW is unintentional.  THANKFULLY tho Mickey and Minnie might have been in disagrement in our room, the vibe of the villa was great! : )


----------



## work2play

dreaming4disney said:


> a few photos from our recent trip- this is my first time doing photos.....



What room were you in?


----------



## dreaming4disney

We were in room #7542 1BR LV

























Here are more pics of the room.


----------



## work2play

dreaming4disney said:


> We were in room #7542 1BR LV



Thanks!  I updated the first page with links to your pictures.

JoAnne


----------



## jade1

Just back from 8020. 1BR MK View-great condition and location.


----------



## poohj80

jade1 said:


>



LOVE this pic!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Shatsi

Is there any pictures of the water pagent?

Does Lakeview rooms with even numbers get a view of the castle too? What time is the water pagent?


----------



## work2play

Shatsi said:


> Is there any pictures of the water pagent?
> 
> Does Lakeview rooms with even numbers get a view of the castle too? What time is the water pagent?



The water pagent is at around 10:10PM in front of BLT and the CR. I have a picture posted with the room view of 8242 (go to post #1 and click on the pics for room 8242). Look at the descriptions of the views on the first post for info on what you can see from which rooms.

JoAnne


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

Shatsi said:


> Is there any pictures of the water pagent?
> 
> Does Lakeview rooms with even numbers get a view of the castle too? What time is the water pagent?


Even numbered rooms are on one side or the other of BLT. Some get a combined glimpse of the lake and MK and some get a combined glimpse of the lake and the Contemporary resort. You would not see the electric light parade and the Castle from the same room. Click some of the Pic links on the first post to get a better idea of the actual views from each room.


----------



## downontheBW

jade1, 

Thank you for posting these pics - they are truly amazing.  Probably not many days that you can get these kind of shots and you captured them so well.  The steam from the pool, top of GF with the fog and boat in front, and even caught the steam engine in the MK pick from the room.  Wonderful!


----------



## jade1

downontheBW said:


> jade1,
> 
> Thank you for posting these pics - they are truly amazing.  Probably not many days that you can get these kind of shots and you captured them so well.  The steam from the pool, top of GF with the fog and boat in front, and even caught the steam engine in the MK pick from the room.  Wonderful!



Thank you-it was very cold a few days, then hot and seemed to cause some odd circumstances that can make photos at least alittle different. It was a fun time.


----------



## vellamint

Stunning photos!!!


----------



## csmommy

What a great thread!  We are going in August & plan on sharing anything new when we get back.  

If I understand correctly, the bridge to cross over is on the 5th fl.  We are staying in a standard view studio, are there any on the 5th floor & do we want a room close to the bridge?  Wouldn't it be noisy?


----------



## ppony

csmommy said:


> If I understand correctly, the bridge to cross over is on the 5th fl.  We are staying in a standard view studio, are there any on the 5th floor & do we want a room close to the bridge?  Wouldn't it be noisy?



I'm not sure if you would _want_ one or not (I wouldn't because I like the higher floors for their view), but my guess is other than people staying on your floor, the rest of the guests will be stopping immediatly to go up the elevators. I'm sure you might hear a little noise, but I thought the rooms were pretty insulated wth a litle distance between them and the halls. I never heard a peep in our room. My experience anyway. LOVED BLT!


----------



## ppony

Jade 1, GORGEOUS photos!!!!!! May I have some higher res copies of them to scrapbook with??? They give me goosebumps!


----------



## DVCsince02

Stayed in 7812 from 12/16 - 12/22.


















Condition of the room is good.  Carpet stains, scratches on the furniture, outdoor chair webbing was coming apart.  This room has not yet received the renovation to fix door gaps and add locks.  This is an accessible room, but not recommended for people with children under 3.  Our son could (and did) touch all the switches and knobs in the kitchen.
Amazing views of the Bay Lake, tennis courts, and MK.


----------



## jade1

ppony said:


> Jade 1, GORGEOUS photos!!!!!! May I have some higher res copies of them to scrapbook with??? They give me goosebumps!



Thanks-take em and use em.


----------



## DVCGeek

csmommy said:


> We are staying in a standard view studio, are there any on the 5th floor & do we want a room close to the bridge?



There are only three standard view studios on the 5th floor [the highest with any std], but they are away from the skybridge.  Some have remarkably good views (IMHO), but you'd have to get really lucky to get any of them above the 3rd floor.  You might get a better feel for the floor distribution using DVCNews RoomFinder database:

http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/bay-lake-tower/roomfinder


----------



## KYCruiseCrazy

1Br LV 8027


view straight ahead





view to the left





it's the same view to the right. Great room!! only problem we had was a small chunk missing from the counter. See for yourself.


----------



## LoveKermit

Wow!  Isn't that granite?  I'd be inclined to think that happened upon installation because I can't think of something that the average guest would have with them that would break granite like that.


----------



## mom2cobysyd

Room #7136 and #7138 (7136 is the 1 Bedroom and 7138 is the studio)

We stayed here from December 16- December 23. We had a standard view room but it was far from standard to us! We were on the first floor which I was originally disappointed about but then it turned out to be awesome!

It was chilly the week we were there and our patio was in the sun so it was so nice to sit out there and read while taking in the views. If someone was staying in the room, we could quickly walk right from our patio to the Contemporary, the pool, etc. 

It was so close to the door to walk over to the bust stop or to the Contemporary for food. We could also quickly hop on the elevator a few doors down to go to the walkway for the monorail.

I would LOVE to have this standard view again on a future trip.

Here are the pictures of our views:

Straight out:





To the Left:









To the Right:






This room was very nice- a few scratches and dings on furniture but overall very nice. The studio portion (7138 was not renovated yet with the new sink and lock). The 1 bedroom (7136) did have the bar stools at the island in the kitchen which the kids used the whole week! It was a very quiet location and it felt like we had our own little yard in front of the patio. I was so glad we got this room as the rooms on the inside of the "C" were all in the shade which would have made me stay inside with the cooler temperatures. 

We loved BLT!!!


----------



## work2play

I thought I would mention that when I stayed at BLT, the 4 studios near my room were all under construction, fixing the bathroom sink issue!  What a major remodel that is!  I will try to post a picture.


----------



## LoveKermit

Wow-I had no internet from Tues-Fri last week and was out of town Fri-Sun and I didn't miss one post on this thread!  We need more people to go on vacation or have questions or something!

I was able to add a day to my 2 BR LV res for Aug!  woo hoo!


----------



## Sandisw

LoveKermit said:


> Wow-I had no internet from Tues-Fri last week and was out of town Fri-Sun and I didn't miss one post on this thread!  We need more people to go on vacation or have questions or something!
> 
> I was able to add a day to my 2 BR LV res for Aug!  woo hoo!



We will be there in August too, but in a 2 bedroom SV room.  I am hoping for anything but first floor, but after seeing the post above, if that is our room, I could deal.


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

in response to greg, sorry i couldn't get to the thread before . 
[ but since you are a blt owner]

...you was not in our room. we didn't pay big money for a hotel-8 
type room. there is no way that they didn't know how bad that
room was. but to be 100% accurate, i checked with the workers
& they confirmed they reported all the damages before we walked 
in.  

fyi, make no mistake about that "lil' detail", before we purchased blt, 
& the amount of points....we asked that question directly...we 
would not settle the third floor as a theme-park view. nor do i think
we would be the only ones. 

the extent of this room damages were way beyond reason. iam
totally anger with management, for tolerating this.

moving on... 

wow! how did that marble top got damaged? it looked like
they took a hammer to it. 

some of the people we saw @ blt were not guests. they were doing 
business involving something i thought i would never see @ wdw. 
when we started putting all our observations together, then it's
pretty darn obvious that blt needs security personnel. 

while i thought our room was the worst for damages, the workers 
made it clear there were others! they also spoke of guests stealing.


that expensive electronic side door leading out toward the comtemp., 
had major damage. if you was standing 10 feet away & 
sideways, it would opened. many times it was wide opened with no 
body around. look closely, and there was a large gap between both doors
even when it was closed. 

this was our first visit @ our home resort. we did not deserved such 
a damaged room. no one does. now the first week, we could have not
been more impressed~ our room was prefect. our second room would 
have been if it hadn't been so mangled.


----------



## jandkmom

LoveKermit said:


> Wow-I had no internet from Tues-Fri last week and was out of town Fri-Sun and I didn't miss one post on this thread!  We need more people to go on vacation or have questions or something!
> 
> I was able to add a day to my 2 BR LV res for Aug!  woo hoo!



We leave in a week for our first BLT trip! We made a 2 BR LV ressie too.


----------



## work2play

jandkmom said:


> We leave in a week for our first BLT trip! We made a 2 BR LV ressie too.



Awesome!  Be sure to take some good view photos and report back!


----------



## vellamint

Lil' Grumpy said:


> in response to greg, sorry i couldn't get to the thread before .
> [ but since you are a blt owner]
> 
> ...you was not in our room. we didn't pay big money for a hotel-8
> type room. there is no way that they didn't know how bad that
> room was. but to be 100% accurate, i checked with the workers
> & they confirmed they reported all the damages before we walked
> in.
> 
> fyi, make no mistake about that "lil' detail", before we purchased blt,
> & the amount of points....we asked that question directly...we
> would not settle the third floor as a theme-park view. nor do i think
> we would be the only ones.
> 
> the extent of this room damages were way beyond reason. iam
> totally anger with management, for tolerating this.
> 
> moving on...
> 
> wow! how did that marble top got damaged? it looked like
> they took a hammer to it.
> 
> some of the people we saw @ blt were not guests. they were doing
> business involving something i thought i would never see @ wdw.
> when we started putting all our observations together, then it's
> pretty darn obvious that blt needs security personnel.
> 
> while i thought our room was the worst for damages, the workers
> made it clear there were others! they also spoke of guests stealing.
> 
> 
> that expensive electronic side door leading out toward the comtemp.,
> had major damage. if you was standing 10 feet away &
> sideways, it would opened. many times it was wide opened with no
> body around. look closely, and there was a large gap between both doors
> even when it was closed.
> 
> this was our first visit @ our home resort. we did not deserved such
> a damaged room. no one does. now the first week, we could have not
> been more impressed~ our room was prefect. our second room would
> have been if it hadn't been so mangled.



Im confused.....I cant find the post this is referring too....link please?


----------



## poohj80

vellamint said:


> Im confused.....I cant find the post this is referring too....link please?



It may have been removed.


----------



## poohj80

work2play said:


> I thought I would mention that when I stayed at BLT, the 4 studios near my room were all under construction, fixing the bathroom sink issue!  What a major remodel that is!  I will try to post a picture.



Still love to see the remodel pix.  Thanks!


----------



## Ramsfan28

Lil' Grumpy said:


> in response to greg, sorry i couldn't get to the thread before .
> [ but since you are a blt owner]
> 
> ...you was not in our room. we didn't pay big money for a hotel-8
> type room. there is no way that they didn't know how bad that
> room was. but to be 100% accurate, i checked with the workers
> & they confirmed they reported all the damages before we walked
> in.
> 
> fyi, make no mistake about that "lil' detail", before we purchased blt,
> & the amount of points....we asked that question directly...we
> would not settle the third floor as a theme-park view. nor do i think
> we would be the only ones.
> 
> the extent of this room damages were way beyond reason. iam
> totally anger with management, for tolerating this.
> 
> moving on...
> 
> wow! how did that marble top got damaged? it looked like
> they took a hammer to it.
> 
> some of the people we saw @ blt were not guests. they were doing
> business involving something i thought i would never see @ wdw.
> when we started putting all our observations together, then it's
> pretty darn obvious that blt needs security personnel.
> 
> while i thought our room was the worst for damages, the workers
> made it clear there were others! they also spoke of guests stealing.
> 
> 
> that expensive electronic side door leading out toward the comtemp.,
> had major damage. if you was standing 10 feet away &
> sideways, it would opened. many times it was wide opened with no
> body around. look closely, and there was a large gap between both doors
> even when it was closed.
> 
> this was our first visit @ our home resort. we did not deserved such
> a damaged room. no one does. now the first week, we could have not
> been more impressed~ our room was prefect. our second room would
> have been if it hadn't been so mangled.



I don't blame you for being upset about the condition of the room, anyone would be and you apparently handled it the right way by brining it to the attention of management.  

You other paragraph about "lil detail" is confusing and I can only pass along what I was told - theme park view could mean 3rd floor, in fact it could mean 1st or 2nd floor.    

If you have issue with room classification I would talk to member services; however, DVC as of today has the right to assign you ANY floor that is now considered theme park view.  I can understand that you may not have liked being on the 3rd floor but not every guest can get the higher floors - some guests will have to fill those rooms on the lower floors.


----------



## pgjam

Just back from 5 day trip - LOVED BLT. We were in a 1 BR MK view. Beautiful view of Space Mt. Castle and monorail. We had a great view of the fireworks. Went to Top of the world 1 night but too cloudy to see much. the next night MK closed at 6:00 & no Fireworks because of a big press night announcing the new Fantasyland plans and new cruise ship but we saw a beautiful fireworks show around 10:00 done for the event. Walked to MK, walked to Contemporary hopped the monorail to TTC to Epcot. Can't wait to stay there again.
pgjam


----------



## ppony

pgjam said:


> Just back from 5 day trip - LOVED BLT. We were in a 1 BR MK view. Beautiful view of Space Mt. Castle and monorail. We had a great view of the fireworks. Went to Top of the world 1 night but too cloudy to see much. the next night MK closed at 6:00 & no Fireworks because of a big press night announcing the new Fantasyland plans and new cruise ship but we saw a beautiful fireworks show around 10:00 done for the event. Walked to MK, walked to Contemporary hopped the monorail to TTC to Epcot. Can't wait to stay there again.
> pgjam



What floor/room did you have if I may ask?    We had a 2BR MK view on Nov and it RULED! But next time we'll be in a 1BR.


----------



## pgjam

Forgot to post the room number - we were in 7920 9th floor.
pgjam


----------



## campbellus

As I was searching through this thread and not finding exactly what I'm looking for, the thought occurred to me to just ask...has anyone gone through and figured out all the lake view rooms that have views of the MK already so that I can save myself a few hours of tedious work...don't want to reinvent the wheel if it's already been invented. 
If anyone knows if this has already been listed in the thread could you please share as I've had no luck finding exactly that information.
Thanks so much!  Going in April, Lake view but hoping for a MK view!!


----------



## londonderrydisneyfan

campbellus said:


> As I was searching through this thread and not finding exactly what I'm looking for, the thought occurred to me to just ask...has anyone gone through and figured out all the lake view rooms that have views of the MK already so that I can save myself a few hours of tedious work...don't want to reinvent the wheel if it's already been invented.
> If anyone knows if this has already been listed in the thread could you please share as I've had no luck finding exactly that information.
> Thanks so much!  Going in April, Lake view but hoping for a MK view!!



I think the best way to request that is North end/side, even numbered room.  There aren't a lot, so you'll have to be lucky to get one.  The first page of this thread has pictures of the views from the different types of rooms.


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

campbellus said:


> As I was searching through this thread and not finding exactly what I'm looking for, the thought occurred to me to just ask...has anyone gone through and figured out all the lake view rooms that have views of the MK already so that I can save myself a few hours of tedious work...don't want to reinvent the wheel if it's already been invented.
> If anyone knows if this has already been listed in the thread could you please share as I've had no luck finding exactly that information.
> Thanks so much!  Going in April, Lake view but hoping for a MK view!!


Yep, it's already posted... just go to the first post in this thread and scroll down the room list. There are notations of the room size and reported view for each room. All you have to do is look for the size room you have reserved and read the notes. If there are photos of the view, you will also see a link so you can view it for yourself.


----------



## Tea4Alice

New to this thread,my question is can a room# be requested or just the floor?


----------



## Sandisw

Tea4Alice said:


> New to this thread,my question is can a room# be requested or just the floor?



You can request it but it doesn't make a lot of sense.  The chances of a specific room being available for a particular stay is slim.

And, if it is not, then the room assigners really have no way of knowing what you want.

You are better of requesting the area that is most important.  If you have more than one request, then I would suggest listing them in the order that you would like since requests are just that.

When we stayed at BLT last year, I requested "Even #'d room, northern end, higher floor" because I really just wanted the outside and not the inside.  But, I also wanted one of the partial MK rooms if possible but was okay if that didn't happen.

I ended up with even #d room, northern end, 6th floor.  Was very happy.  This year, we are in a SV room and I just requested "not first floor" to hope I get one of the other rooms.

Good luck!


----------



## Tea4Alice

Thanks, looking at a mk 2 bdr d. Would I request northern end for that too?


----------



## Sandisw

Tea4Alice said:


> Thanks, looking at a mk 2 bdr d. Would I request northern end for that too?



If you are booked in an MK view room, then you will be on the front curve anyway.  What I would then request is "highest floor possible".

If you are in a LV room and want to try for a room that has a partial view of the MK, then yes, even #'d room on the northern end.


----------



## YankeePrincess

Hi everyone. I am an owner at BLT. We stayed there from January 21st to 28th. This was our second time staying. I know this room already has pictures up but I thought I would share anyway. 

Our room: SV, Room 7412.  I was THRILLED with this view and miss it! LOL 

From the living room





On the balcony looking to the right. 





Looking to the left. 









As you can see the service area was there but it really wasn't a big deal. I didn't even pay attention to it when you can see space mountain, the castle and rockets! 

Here was our view of wishes from the room.


----------



## ppony

YankeePrincess said:


> Our room: SV, Room 7412.  I was THRILLED with this view and miss it! LOL



That was a standard view studio correct? If so, yeah, I'd be thrilled w/ that view if I hadn't paid for a MV or LV for sure.   I think that room was was classified appropriately and you got a great view for the price.


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

oops, sorry  , 

( been trying to do our pictures - { photopass & appox. 1,000 
that we took & fighting a stupid cold for  3 weeks} . 

..fyi, i was @ work and before i could get home, another poster 
included his room didn't have any damages. whew, sure hope so. 
that not all the rooms were liked ours. 

we were shocked, as soon as we walked through the door. however, 
because our room the week before was so spectacular , & was
made possible by special lady working with us....we tolerated it
this one time. never again. 

things we learn. we will never accept another room std., or not , on
the first floor.   safety. the traffic we saw made us feel unsafe. 

even the shuffle board plucks were damaged. did they throw them
@ someone? sure looked like it. 

once we added up all the damages, it became self-evident how they 
did it. [ like picking up the scooter to burn rubber.] 

one time, two partial-undressed females were frolicking in the hall. 
one noticed me watching them & mouthed "creep". really? have you
looked in a mirror ? you do know this is wdw?, & undergarments are
required? p.s.- i have a young daughter & i don't want her seeing this
type of behavior. they had taken off their shoes & sitting outside
one of the rooms.  after my comments they booked it. 

when i think about it. locals & others are possibly renting points for
a night or 2, & hosting parties. it would be cheap & prefect- because 
there is no security there.  


as for the towl, it was shoulder to shoulder on the 31st. [ i know there
supposed to be a limit but if they are coming in from other avenues,
then there no way to stop the over crowding. ] interesting enough,
when i mentioned we were owners, some got out of the way so
we made it to the front. that caught my attention, because it is
first come, first serve...so i think they knew they didn't belong. 
anyone else there on the 31st? [ wish i took a picture how crowded.] 


we are expecting a family resort where we don't encounter this 
type of displays. 

our first room, 8420, was in~deeds magical. every night , it was 
filled with pixie dust. from watching tinker bell flying off the castle,
too the light shows. in the mornings, the moon was seen behind 
the park. watching the mono rails on our balcony, was a treat!

maybe , i' m old fashioned & spoilt but lady~like behaviors are 
endearing & never tiring. it was the first thing i noticed about
my wife & still adore  to this day. i hope disney doesn't change 
either.


----------



## bigdave10000

Room 7218 Standard  View Studio

This room already has pictures POST #100 but I wanted to add this picture of the view while standing in the middle of the room.  We stayed there over MLK weekend.  Loved the room and the view.


----------



## mzozzietj

Hey all, I have read through all the pages and I did see that many rooms in the first post indicate what they can see, but I didn't see many studios that can see the water pageant.  We are booked in a lake view studio.  Does anyone know if any of these can see the water pageant?  We're traveling with an almost 2 year old so will have many early evenings and it'd be wonderful to see it from the room.  Thanks for any tips!

Also, I can't find a resort map that indicates where the elevator is located.  I've requested a room on the 5th floor for now for convenience to the monorail with a stroller but if the elevator is not on a far end (requiring a lot more walking) then the floor won't matter as much.  Anyone know of a map that shows where the elevators are located?  TY again


----------



## DVCGeek

The gray bars on the map in post #1 of this thread are the elevator banks.  The bridge to the monorail is on the 5th floor on the South / Contemporary Resort side.  We had a 3rd floor lake view studio in that region and DW told me she watched the Water Pageant from the room while I having commando nights in the parks.  Therefore, staying there would kill two birds with one stone!

Hope you enjoy your room and have a great trip!


----------



## dunbarfamily

Hi all-

We're staying here for the first time on Feb 6 for four nights before heading out on the Disney Dream!  We have a 1 bedroom Lakeview room as MK ("themepark") view is not available.

Just from scanning some of the recent posts, it looks like people are getting partial MK views with standard view rooms.  Would I be more likely to get a partial MK view if I downgrade to Standard view, providing its still available?  Or are people just getting lucky?  Do I ask for a partial view at check-in?

Thank you very much for your advice!


----------



## mzozzietj

DVCGeek said:


> The gray bars on the map in post #1 of this thread are the elevator banks.  The bridge to the monorail is on the 5th floor on the South / Contemporary Resort side.  We had a 3rd floor lake view studio in that region and DW told me she watched the Water Pageant from the room while I having commando nights in the parks.  Therefore, staying there would kill two birds with one stone!
> 
> Hope you enjoy your room and have a great trip!



Thanks so much, I didn't realize that was what the gray bars were!


----------



## DVCGeek

mzozzietj said:


> Thanks so much, I didn't realize that was what the gray bars were!



  Glad I could help!  FYI, I just found it and we were in room 7340 on that trip.  Looking to the left from the balcony, we had this view:


----------



## work2play

Thanks for all of your updates!  I have updated the photo links in the first post.  We will be at BCV this weekend, I know I will be missing BLT!


----------



## Marc A.

We stayed in BLT from January 21 thru the 30th.  We own there and it was our 2nd stay since we bought in.
We booked a SV 1 BR and I requested anything except the 1st floor.
We received room 7912.  It had a pretty darn good view of the castle for SV points.
Loved it


----------



## DVCGeek

Marc A. said:


> We booked a SV 1 BR and I requested anything except the 1st floor.
> We received room 7912.



You got a 9th floor as standard view?  Cudos, but that doesn't sound right.  I thought the highest SVs were 5th floor...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Marc A. said:


> We stayed in BLT from January 21 thru the 30th.  We own there and it was our 2nd stay since we bought in.
> We booked a SV 1 BR and I requested anything except the 1st floor.
> We received room 7912.  It had a pretty darn good view of the castle for SV points.
> Loved it



I would guess it was since AFAIK that wasn't actually a standard view room!  It was in the lakeview category unless they are doing some real switching around of what rooms are in the different categories.  Nothing on the 9th floor is standard.

FYI - Another person who stayed at BLT in Jan had booked a standard view and then were told they were "upgraded" to lakeview.  When they reviewed their points online they realized it wasn't a free upgrade and that the points had been deducted from their account for that upgrade.  You may just want to double check that the same wasn't done to you.


----------



## LoveKermit

Oohhh....that would be nasty.


----------



## DHar

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I would guess it was since AFAIK that wasn't actually a standard view room!  It was in the lakeview category unless they are doing some real switching around of what rooms are in the different categories.  Nothing on the 9th floor is standard.
> 
> FYI - Another person who stayed at BLT in Jan had booked a standard view and then were told they were "upgraded" to lakeview.  When they reviewed their points online they realized it wasn't a free upgrade and that the points had been deducted from their account for that upgrade.  You may just want to double check that the same wasn't done to you.




the joke would be on DVC if they "upgraded" us...earlier this week book a 2BR...1BR and studio...all standard view from 1/1 - 1/11...used 2010 points...2011 points..and 2012 points..well all except 3...all 3 rooms for 10 nights...they would have no where to pull them from.....


----------



## Marc A.

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I would guess it was since AFAIK that wasn't actually a standard view room!  It was in the lakeview category unless they are doing some real switching around of what rooms are in the different categories.  Nothing on the 9th floor is standard.
> 
> FYI - Another person who stayed at BLT in Jan had booked a standard view and then were told they were "upgraded" to lakeview.  When they reviewed their points online they realized it wasn't a free upgrade and that the points had been deducted from their account for that upgrade.  You may just want to double check that the same wasn't done to you.



Do u know how that was handled with MS?  Resolved I should say?


----------



## Marc A.

They never said they were upgrading us or that we had a lake view. 
It was an HA room.


----------



## jandkmom

Just got back from our eventful trip to BLT! We had some rough times (flew out during a snowstorm, had a very sick child who needed to go to the ER on his bday), but we made the best of it.  We did get a great 2 BD LV room: 7602.  I'll try to post photos in the next post.


----------



## simmons_m

Did they charge the extra points?


----------



## jandkmom

From the master balcony:




Close up of Space Mtn and the castle:


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Marc A. said:


> Do u know how that was handled with MS?  Resolved I should say?



Here are links to the posts about the "upgrade".  After contacting MS who couldn't explain the problem the owner was returned the difference in points.  Scary thing is that there wasn't any explanation of why it had been done.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2640073

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39793439&postcount=51


----------



## Marc A.

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Here are links to the posts about the "upgrade".  After contacting MS who couldn't explain the problem the owner was returned the difference in points.  Scary thing is that there wasn't any explanation of why it had been done.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2640073
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39793439&postcount=51



Your 2nd link reminds me of something. About 2-3 days before we were due to arrive we got a call on my cell and at home from the contemporary but they left no message. When I called back the cm said that if they needed anything they would just call me back. 
I bet that was what was happening. 
I'm calling MS first thing in the morning because it looks like they charged me.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Marc A. said:


> Your 2nd link reminds me of something. About 2-3 days before we were due to arrive we got a call on my cell and at home from the contemporary but they left no message. When I called back the cm said that if they needed anything they would just call me back.
> I bet that was what was happening.
> I'm calling MS first thing in the morning because it looks like they charged me.



That is so not good!  Please post back and let us know what you find out.


----------



## 88golf88

We just checked in to Bay Lake. We booked a 2 bedroom, lake view. I was HOPING to get one of the highly coveted "Even #, north side of tower" rooms. 

We lucked out!! 8112 is fantastic!! The view is incredible for a lake view. The room is in in pretty good shape overall. The carpet is pretty worn, but there have been no visible damage to any of the furnishings. 

I love looking out our window and seeing Space Mountain, sure as heck beats looking out and seeing the snow


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

88golf88 said:


> We just checked in to Bay Lake. We booked a 2 bedroom, lake view. I was HOPING to get one of the highly coveted "Even #, north side of tower" rooms.
> 
> We lucked out!! 8112 is fantastic!! The view is incredible for a lake view. The room is in in pretty good shape overall. The carpet is pretty worn, but there have been no visible damage to any of the furnishings.
> 
> I love looking out our window and seeing Space Mountain, sure as heck beats looking out and seeing the snow



Yay for you!!!    Enjoy your stay!!


----------



## work2play

88golf88 said:


> We just checked in to Bay Lake. We booked a 2 bedroom, lake view. I was HOPING to get one of the highly coveted "Even #, north side of tower" rooms.
> 
> We lucked out!! 8112 is fantastic!! The view is incredible for a lake view. The room is in in pretty good shape overall. The carpet is pretty worn, but there have been no visible damage to any of the furnishings.
> 
> I love looking out our window and seeing Space Mountain, sure as heck beats looking out and seeing the snow



Please post some view photos from that room, we don't have any posted yet!  It is a handicapped accessible 2 BR dedicated room correct?

Enjoy!


----------



## 88golf88

I will post them as soon as I get home, still away on business.


----------



## searlproudbottom

In October 2009 we stayed in the south wing great views and close to the sky bridge. 

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34139060&postcount=361 

I was wondering why the  "Even #, north side of tower" rooms were so highly coveted ?

Searl


----------



## LoveKermit

Could you see any of Illuminations from there?  Just curious.  I assume you get the light from DTD on that side too.

Asked for even number, but don't really care which side.


----------



## poohj80

searlproudbottom said:


> I was wondering why the  "Even #, north side of tower" rooms were so highly coveted ?



Because you get a partial MK view and can watch MK fireworks from balcony.


----------



## work2play

LoveKermit said:


> Could you see any of Illuminations from there?  Just curious.  I assume you get the light from DTD on that side too.
> 
> Asked for even number, but don't really care which side.



You can only see EPCOT and DTD from the south side even numbered rooms and then you have to be pretty high up to see over the trees.  We were on the 7th floor southside and could barely see the ball at EPCOT, but it was a great view from the 12th floor.


----------



## wdrl

LoveKermit said:


> Could you see any of Illuminations from there?  Just curious.  I assume you get the light from DTD on that side too.
> 
> Asked for even number, but don't really care which side.



As work2play says, you can see Epcot from the BLT villas that are on the South wing, especially if you are high up.  We were in 8142, a 1-bedroom villa on the 11th floor of the South wing, and we could easily see Spaceship Earth at Epcot and the Characters-in-Flight balloon at Downtown Disney.  At night, we could see the fireworks at Epcot, although at that distance the show doesn't have the same impact as when you are on the boardwalk at BWV.

These photos were taken from #8142 using a 300mm zoom lens.  None of the photos we took of the Epcot fireworks came out well because of the low light:











This photo shows the Dolphin & Swan hotels and Mickey's Sorcerer's Hat at Hollywood Studios:


----------



## work2play

Yes, my favorite 1 BR room is 8242, the view is awesome.  Here is what it looks like without the zoom!






Here is from 7744, you need to be higher up to get a good view over the trees...


----------



## Lynn57

Stayed in 7838 at the beginning of the month.  Sorry that the pictures aren't better.  The fog was CRAZY!

7838- Studio- Lake View- View of Contemporary, Lake, Electric Water Pagaent

To the Left:





To the Right:





Straight Ahead:





Straight Down:





Some damage:









Our room was one of the remodeled ones:


----------



## work2play

Thanks Lynn57!  Wow I have not seen fog like that at WDW.  Thanks for the studio remodel photo.  When we were in 7744 they were remodeling the studios near our room.  It looks nice!


----------



## 88golf88

work2play said:


> Please post some view photos from that room, we don't have any posted yet!  It is a handicapped accessible 2 BR dedicated room correct?
> 
> Enjoy!



View straight ahead:




View to the right:




View to the left, first thing in the morning, easily one of my favorite pictures!!




View to the left:




Wishes from Top of the World Lounge on Superbowl Sunday:





All of the pictures taken from the balcony were from the middle of the balcony, no leaning over the railing to see the Castle!!!

We sat in the living room and watched Wishes one of the nights, absolutely incredible!!

I thought I loved the MK View studio we stayed in back in October, but this 
2 Bedroom Villa blew that away. The extra space was so nice with my parents joining us. But I can see the problem coming, DW and I are going to struggle to stay in studios!! 1 Bedrooms here we come!!!


----------



## twinklebug

Lynn57 said:


> Our room was one of the remodeled ones:



Thank you for posting this, it's the first pic I've seen of the new bathroom setup... a change for the better. 

Looks like your room here is a 2br dedicated? I'd love to hear a report from someone who had a studio this was done in. Interested in knowing what they did in the kitchenette area & if the counter space opposite the kitchenette is gone.


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

hello blt ~owners! 

a lil' followup  from our first trip & earlier comments. [ & to illustrate i was
just "blowing" or attention seeking." , 








when submitted to member services, i made the point that this scooter
laying rubber, was over 3 feet long. therefore, no accident,but instead
an act of vandalism.  workers informed me that they reported the 
damages but the vandals were not held responsible. 

can owners request a report to make sure our dues are not paying 
for such  damages? 


second, 









this door was opened many times without anyone around. there were
marks where it's been forced opened. when i looked closer, the door
no longer completely closed, & would take lil' effort to force it opened. 
safety was one of our main reasons for buying. we will no longer 
accept any room on the ground floor. 


 however, , most of the pictures, 

here's a good  one from our other room, 








here's our precious lil' @ the mixer. [ that was a fun experience.]








& why i was shocked to witnessed some of activities/partying going 
on. we are expecting a family resort. [ for example, after watching fireworks 
one night, these 2 ladies dressed in revealing clothing & no under garments,
came in thru the same door pictured above. giggling/laughing, with unsteady
gaits, they decided to sit right in front of me, taking off their high heels. 
they took no care in exposing themselves , as they were inebriated.] the
only way to report , is way over @ the contemp.. but i can tell you , 
those working over there do not want to be bothered with blt. & now i
understand why so many don't want on the first floor.


----------



## jmarinacci

thanks or the post the pictures are great!


----------



## mzozzietj

We stayed in room 7532 last week and it also had the renovated bathroom with the sink in the bathroom not in the kitchen area.  I thought perhaps it was a partially accessible room since it was different.  Didn't realize they were renovating.  It was a very nice surprise.

I didn't take view pictures as I thought I had seen others on here but it has a view of the contemporary and the walkway to the right and the marina and lake to the left.  We could see the water pageant at night but not a fantastic view of it.

It was a lake view studio and was in good condition, some obvious wear on the arm of the pull out sofa but nothing that looked like abuse.


----------



## poohj80

Lynn57 said:


> Stayed in 7838 at the beginning of the month.  Sorry that the pictures aren't better.  The fog was CRAZY!
> 
> 7838- Studio- Lake View- View of Contemporary, Lake, Electric Water Pagaent
> 
> Our room was one of the remodeled ones:



This is the first photo I have seen of the remodeled studio and I am trying to understand it.  Is the toilet where the kitchenette used to be?  If so, where is the kitchenette now?

Thanks!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

poohj80 said:


> This is the first photo I have seen of the remodeled studio and I am trying to understand it.  Is the toilet where the kitchenette used to be?  If so, where is the kitchenette now?
> 
> Thanks!



The toilet is in the same spot it's always been.  What they did was move a sink into the bathroom area and removed the bathroom sink from the kitchenette area.  The kitchenette still has it's own sink that was meant for the kitchen.


----------



## poohj80

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The toilet is in the same spot it's always been.  What they did was move a sink into the bathroom area and removed the bathroom sink from the kitchenette area.  The kitchenette still has it's own sink that was meant for the kitchen.



So is where the bathroom sink used to be just a counter now in the kitchen?

Thanks again!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

poohj80 said:


> So is where the bathroom sink used to be just a counter now in the kitchen?
> 
> Thanks again!



From what I've seen in pictures and heard described is that the wall was moved to adjust for the change - kind of just flipping the sink around.  Here's a link to some pictures on DVC News that shows both sides.  There's still some counter space on the "bathroom" side of the kitchenette but it's maybe 1/2 or 1/3rd of what it used to be.  

http://dvcnews.com/index.php/news-resorts-220/1418-bay-lake-tower-villa-modifications


----------



## poohj80

KAT4DISNEY said:


> From what I've seen in pictures and heard described is that the wall was moved to adjust for the change - kind of just flipping the sink around.  Here's a link to some pictures on DVC News that shows both sides.  There's still some counter space on the "bathroom" side of the kitchenette but it's maybe 1/2 or 1/3rd of what it used to be.
> 
> http://dvcnews.com/index.php/news-resorts-220/1418-bay-lake-tower-villa-modifications



Awesome!  Thanks for the link!  I hadn't heard about the locks either.


----------



## work2play

Map views updated today!  Thanks for all of the contributors!


----------



## lesabrowning

What an amazingly informative thread! We are AKV owners who will be visiting BLT soon for the first time.  We are booked in a 1BR LV and would like to be as close as possible to the elevator and sky bridge due to medical issues.  (basically need to minimize extra walking)  I say the elevators and skybridge because we will use the restaurants at the CR, the monorail and valet parking. (or hubby will go get the car and pick the rest of us up out front)  I am not sure what to ask for in this situation. Any advice? Thanks in advance.


----------



## vellamint

lesabrowning said:


> What an amazingly informative thread! We are AKV owners who will be visiting BLT soon for the first time.  We are booked in a 1BR LV and would like to be as close as possible to the elevator and sky bridge due to medical issues.  (basically need to minimize extra walking)  I say the elevators and skybridge because we will use the restaurants at the CR, the monorail and valet parking. (or hubby will go get the car and pick the rest of us up out front)  I am not sure what to ask for in this situation. Any advice? Thanks in advance.



I had an even number on the south side and was on the 8th floor right next to the elevators.  Very simple to take the elevator right down to the skybridge....


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

work2play said:


> Map views updated today!  Thanks for all of the contributors!



Thank YOU work2play for updating!!!!!


----------



## work2play

lesabrowning said:


> What an amazingly informative thread! We are AKV owners who will be visiting BLT soon for the first time.  We are booked in a 1BR LV and would like to be as close as possible to the elevator and sky bridge due to medical issues.  (basically need to minimize extra walking)  I say the elevators and skybridge because we will use the restaurants at the CR, the monorail and valet parking. (or hubby will go get the car and pick the rest of us up out front)  I am not sure what to ask for in this situation. Any advice? Thanks in advance.



I agree that your best options are on the southside.  You want a room that ends in one of these numbers:

XX34, XX36 (faces towards the Contemporary and marina)
XX35 (faces toward the pool and lake)
XX21, XX27 (faces pool and lake between the two elevator banks)

Ask at the desk when you check in to see if they can get you one of those.

Good luck!


----------



## searlproudbottom

Here are some pics from our room 7632. We loved the room and it was as close to the elevator as you can get. We could not hear the elevator at all. The room was 1 floor above the sky bridge. What was really great about the room is I could watch my kids cross the bridge when they walked to the Contempo Cafe to refill there drinks.

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34139060&postcount=361


----------



## dbprimeaux

We will be staying at BLT for the first time May 22-30. We have a 2 bedroom dedicated LV reservation. I will be very upset if our room is in "bad shape" being that it is costing us some many points. Can someone tell me if the 2 bedroom dedicated units have a lot of "wear and tear" on them?

On what floors are the 2 bedroom dedicated units located? What are the best room numbers?

Thanks!!


----------



## work2play

dbprimeaux said:


> We will be staying at BLT for the first time May 22-30. We have a 2 bedroom dedicated LV reservation. I will be very upset if our room is in "bad shape" being that it is costing us some many points. Can someone tell me if the 2 bedroom dedicated units have a lot of "wear and tear" on them?
> 
> On what floors are the 2 bedroom dedicated units located? What are the best room numbers?
> 
> Thanks!!



I have stayed in a 2 BR dedicated with very little damage.  I think it just depends on the room you get, in general, there has been minimal damage in any of the rooms that I have stayed in.  If you look at the first post, you can see from the map that dedicated 2 BR LV rooms are on all floors except the first floor (they are orange in color on the map).  You can click on specific rooms and see pics of the views, so it depends on what you consider to be "best".


----------



## dbprimeaux

work2play said:


> I have stayed in a 2 BR dedicated with very little damage.  I think it just depends on the room you get, in general, there has been minimal damage in any of the rooms that I have stayed in.  If you look at the first post, you can see from the map that dedicated 2 BR LV rooms are on all floors except the first floor (they are orange in color on the map).  You can click on specific rooms and see pics of the views, so it depends on what you consider to be "best".




Thanks!


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

though we only been once with 2 rooms, i think this represents 
2 type of issues. one is normal wear & tear. [ i hope is the 
majority] , & the second is vandalism. 

i did not report how extensive the vandalism was in that room. 
when we started adding all the damages up, was when 
the pattern became evident. see the door stop in one 
picture? ours were completely bent over & the other was
missing. what they did...was squeezed one of those scooters 
between the "island" and the stove, fridge, dishwasher 
& hit the gas. those dents can't be fixed. the wood trimmed 
in front of the stove was gone..so they must have destroyed it.


talking with workers was interesting. they told about a table 
top covered with nail polish..and some guests removing 
the showers head...overhead. [ must have stood on  a scooter
to get @ it.] air mattress they loaned, the so call guests 
took them home. * when i met with a dvc manager , he stated 
they do not loan air mattress. i believe the workers.  

one may wonder why we didn't demand another room? mostly, 
because of the outstanding efforts we received from the dvc 
satisfaction team. we were there during 2weeks during the holidays.
we have been @ wdw @ this time, & know how tight the rooms
can be. also we see our dvc membership as a "partner-ship" 
& know disney does problem solving. & for the record, i know 
i am not perfect, nor do we expect disney, 100% of the time. 

our 2 concerns from this trip..are safety, & who pays for the 
vandalism & stealing. i met with several contemp. managers. 
no one came over as they promised. i sorta think they knew 
how bad this room was. again , there's a big difference between 
wear & vandalism. it is vandalism. as for this room, we would have
been very impressed if it hadn't been abused. 

hope your is everything you 're expecting. if it isn't vandalized, i think
it will!


----------



## Kazooie01

We just made our first reservation for January 2012.  We will be staying in a one bedroom theme park view.  The kids cant wait.  This thread was just what I needed to help decide on a room.  Thanks!


----------



## briarwolf

Looking back at all the pictures makes me homesick for my home away from home!


----------



## lesabrowning

The reports of vandalism are terrible.  This is the first I have read of this issue.  Is this something happening at all the DVC properties? All Disney resorts? Or is this something happening more at BLT and if so, why?


----------



## kmccartney

Subbing


----------



## DonnaL

We stayed in a 2bdrm lock-off on the 8th floor in January, 2010....I believe 7812 and 7814....not totally sure, but, I believe those were the room numbers. Anyway, both the 1 bdrm portion and the studio were HA rooms, which if I had been the first in our party to check-in, would have asked for a change if possible.....since my DH is over 6' tall and those low counters and low beds  just don't work for him at all.....I'm only 4'11" and even I had a difficult time that week with the low kitchen/bath counters.  However, our 20 something son checked in first and it never occurred to him they were HA rooms since no one in our party needed HA rooms.  However, in reference to room wear and tear, keep in mind BLT at that time (January, 2010) had only been open for about 5 1/2 months.......both rooms were an absolute mess.  There were huge stains on the living room carpeting, the kitchen table had huge scratches and chips from it, and the finishes on all of the cabinetry was a mess........very bad fingerprint type markings that would not come off......believe me I tried.  And, I know the stainless appliances are good appliances, but, I hated them.......they were completely fingerprint smudged when we checked in......they were clean, but, the smudges would not come off.  Needless to say.......we will NOT be staying at BLT in the future......yes..the location is great.....however, we just didn't like the atmosphere at all........it's definitely not a warm, welcoming place at all.....very stark and cold IMO.  The furnishings leave a lot to be desired.....they definitely are not up to previous DVC resort standards at all IMO, sad to say, since a tremendous amount of money was spent on the resort and I do not see those furnishings lasting even four years.......as a matter of fact, I feel positive the rooms we were in are definitely overdue at this point for replacement since they were a disaster over a year ago.  On a bright note.....we were classified as a lakeview, however, we had an absolutely awesome view of the MK also.  If I were staying there for view alone.......the rooms we were in were definite winners.


----------



## sammi6

DonnaL said:


> We stayed in a 2bdrm lock-off on the 8th floor in January, 2010....I believe 7812 and 7814....not totally sure, but, I believe those were the room numbers. Anyway, both the 1 bdrm portion and the studio were HA rooms, which if I had been the first in our party to check-in, would have asked for a change if possible.....since my DH is over 6' tall and those low counters and low beds just don't work for him at all.....I'm only 4'11" and even I had a difficult time that week with the low kitchen/bath counters. However, our 20 something son checked in first and it never occurred to him they were HA rooms since no one in our party needed HA rooms. However, in reference to room wear and tear, keep in mind BLT at that time (January, 2010) had only been open for about 5 1/2 months.......both rooms were an absolute mess. There were huge stains on the living room carpeting, the kitchen table had huge scratches and chips from it, and the finishes on all of the cabinetry was a mess........very bad fingerprint type markings that would not come off......believe me I tried. And, I know the stainless appliances are good appliances, but, I hated them.......they were completely fingerprint smudged when we checked in......they were clean, but, the smudges would not come off. Needless to say.......we will NOT be staying at BLT in the future......yes..the location is great.....however, we just didn't like the atmosphere at all........it's definitely not a warm, welcoming place at all.....very stark and cold IMO. The furnishings leave a lot to be desired.....they definitely are not up to previous DVC resort standards at all IMO, sad to say, since a tremendous amount of money was spent on the resort and I do not see those furnishings lasting even four years.......as a matter of fact, I feel positive the rooms we were in are definitely overdue at this point for replacement since they were a disaster over a year ago. On a bright note.....we were classified as a lakeview, however, we had an absolutely awesome view of the MK also. If I were staying there for view alone.......the rooms we were in were definite winners.


 

Wow sorry you had such an awful experience.  I have stayed at BLT 3 times now and never had any issues. We have never had an HA room though. I love the resort, the rooms have always been spotless and we never saw any chips or scratches in the furniture. Not 100% sure on the smudges, I don't remember seeing any, but I wouldn't swear to it. We have stayed in a 2bdrm once and the other 2 times we were in a 1 bdrm. OUr most recent trip was in February and still the place was awesome. We have stayed at other vacation club resorts and we favor BLT.


----------



## wdrl

I noticed this thread was getting buried on the back pages, so I'm bumping it to the top.  It is the best source for BLT views and villa locations.


----------



## Joey7295

There is so much useful information in this thread, especially with the exact locations and views of each room.  We are finding this very useful in planning our upcoming June trip and I am sure many others have as well.


----------



## work2play

Thank you!  Yes, it has been kinda quiet lately!  Maybe the new is wearing off??


----------



## twinklebug

work2play said:


> Thank you!  Yes, it has been kinda quiet lately!  Maybe the new is wearing off??



I don't think it's a negative that this thread has been quieter lately, it's just switching modes: from one of discovery to becoming a resource we can head to when we want to see what type of rooms & views are available.


----------



## P&B's Mom

We just returned from our stay at BLT in a 1-bedroom theme park view.  We had a great time and will post pics over the weekend.  This thread helped me so much and I want to return the favor.

I requested a "high floor" and was given 5th floor.  I complained and was given 7th floor--only one available for check-in that day.  Understandable since there are so few of them according to the diagram on the first page of this thread.  We were in room 7720.  

After looking out the elevator window on the 5th floor, I could see that even a couple of floors higher would be so much better for view of the Castle.  Wished it would have been a little higher, but did give us a great view of the Monorail, which is one of the biggest reasons I booked that view.  DS loves the Monorail so much and the fireworks were a "bonus".

As for wear and tear, I normally don't notice those things but definitely was evident in our room.  The entire side of the sleeper chair was gouged like someone took a knife or fork to it.  There was a rather large section of the laminate missing from the side of the dining table.  For such a new building, I thought the carpet was very worn.  Unfortunately, I didn't take any pictures of these things.  Also, I guess I am somewhat cynical because I wasn't shocked.  We stayed at Kidani just a couple of months after it opened back in 2009 and found red nail polish all over the bathroom walls and counter.  Some people just don't know how to behave!


----------



## fflmaster

can't wait to see our new resort in july


----------



## TagsMissy

I'm going home next month! I cannot wait!


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

Heading HOME on SATURDAY!!!  WOOT WOOT!!

REALLY hoping to get higher than the 6th floor this trip!!  FINGERS CROSSED!!!


----------



## jade1

Quick question-do the "lake view" rooms inside the curve (overlooking the pool) have the same size living room as the MK view outside the curve? 

Our MK 1BR view got wider as it reached the windows, but I was wondering if that was done on the inside as well-seems they would run out of room.

Just curious.


----------



## JennG

Kazooie01 said:


> We just made our first reservation for January 2012.  We will be staying in a one bedroom theme park view.  The kids cant wait.  This thread was just what I needed to help decide on a room.  Thanks!



You will not regret it! Our first trip home we did TPV as well.  Great to have the kids watching the monorail, and what a beautiful view at night


----------



## work2play

I'm getting homesick!  Won't be back to BLT until September....  Hope everyone is enjoying their stay!!


----------



## torsie24

We just got home yesterday from a stay in 8228. 

Were originally put in 7418 but requested a higher floor (we checked in at 10:45am and 7418 was ready). SO glad we did, as it was just amazing from up on the 12th floor.

Loved BLT!

We did the DVC tour and were SO close to buying BLT but are going to wait for the next WDW resort as I think my parents may be buying into BLT anyway.


----------



## spiceycat

torsie24 said:


> We did the DVC tour and were SO close to buying BLT but are going to wait for the next WDW resort as I think my parents may be buying into BLT anyway.



well the next dvc at WDW might be either GF or river county - prefer BLT to both.

now if and when the Polyn finally comes along - will definitely have a problem


----------



## vaughan100

liznboys said:


> I'm _finally_ back to post about our room at BLT from last month.
> 
> We were in a Dedicated 2 Bedroom, Room #7405, Lake/Pool view.  It's the last villa on the end/right side when facing the inside of the C.  And we loved it!



That is the room we were in last July.  We loved the view.  I really liked seeing the pool/lake.  We had a very good view of the water parade at night too.  My kids would sit out on the balcony whenever they could to look at the boats on the lake.  It was really a great relxing view for us.


----------



## mdsd8700

Going home to BLT for the first time in 60 days!    Cannot wait!!

I so enjoy reading this thread and thanks to everyone who has posted.  I love reading everthing I can about BLT.


----------



## torsie24

spiceycat said:


> well the next dvc at WDW might be either GF or river county - prefer BLT to both.
> 
> now if and when the Polyn finally comes along - will definitely have a problem


From what a couple of the DVC guides hinted at (sorry, I mean no one told us anything!  ) It looks like GF is happening which we will definitely be first in line for!!


----------



## OneMoreTry

March 2011 we were assigned a 2nd floor inside view as a "lake view."  We could only see the pool -- through a break in the trees we could glimpse the lake.

I called the front desk and then talked to the room assigner -- told them it must have been a mistake -- and they told me the room was designated "lake view."  Which is bogus because it isn't.

They were very nice and it seemed to me they must have heard that complaint before because without question they told me we would be moved the next morning to a "more dedicated lake view."

The happy ending is that we were moved to 8444.  Our jaws dropped when we walked in.  The only bad part is that it can't get better than that.  We spent probably 12 hours of our vacation just staring out at bay lake watching the boats go by.


The moral is that if you get one of those so called "lake views" on the second floor, call and be real nice.  "It must be a mistake."


----------



## Nancy F

Great view!! We sat on the balcony and watched the MK fireworks. Have a nice view of The Castle too. The room has the new bathroom.  Very Happy with this room!!! 

Nancy


----------



## mousefan1972

We just returned from 8 nights at our home resort.  We were in a standard view 1 BR on the 5th floor, room 7512.   Here are some pics of our "standard" view.


----------



## londonderrydisneyfan

I checked into room 7410 today.  It's is considered a lake view room which is in contrast with how it's listed on the first page of this thread (standard view).  It's a little disappointing because the view isn't as nice as the room we stayed in last year (7512) which was considered a st view and cost less points.  The view is still nice though so I can't complain too much.  

The room is in good shape, wear and tear is not really noticable although there appear to be some issues w/ the grout in the master bathroom shower.  

I will try to post some pictures later.


----------



## Swimmergirl

Just curious - we have a 1 bedroom standard view booked.  My son is obsessed with trains, and by extension monorails.  Is there any hope of seeing the monorail from a standard view room?  If so is there something I should request?

Thanks!


----------



## fflmaster

How high are the railings on the balconies for the upper floors?

I am worried that my son could fall over if he attempts to look over to the hard right or left for the views. 

How safe does it feel up that high (say floors 10+)?


----------



## CarpeDisney

I was there recently with my family, and can share some of my thoughts about the BLT railings.

The railings, overall, are high enough to prevent falling, even when looking to the extreme left or right.

HOWEVER......because of the design (a small concrete wall on the bottom, with the metal railing mounted on top of that....I'm sure you can find plenty of pictures of the balconies in this thread), we had to keep a close eye on our 4yo....who loves to climb.  It is very easy for a child to stand on the top of the lower concrete section, and have a significant portion of his/her body above the top of the railing.  A lesson on safety is definitely needed.

If your child stays on the floor of the balcony, safety isn't much of an issue.  It feels very safe under this condition.  We were on the 9th floor, and didn't have any issues.


----------



## OneMoreTry

fflmaster said:


> How high are the railings on the balconies for the upper floors?
> 
> I am worried that my son could fall over if he attempts to look over to the hard right or left for the views.
> 
> How safe does it feel up that high (say floors 10+)?



Our special needs DD 11 stood on a chair and looked over the edge and she could have fallen off.  We wouldn't let her out on the balcony alone after seeing that.  It's only been a month, but I can't remember whether there is a "step up" ledge on the railing to stand on also.  Maybe someone else knows.

We were on 14.  The view was worth keeping an eye on her -- there were 5 of us to help out with that, though.  And we're used to having to watch her wherever we go.


----------



## spiceycat

Swimmergirl said:


> Just curious - we have a 1 bedroom standard view booked.  My son is obsessed with trains, and by extension monorails.  Is there any hope of seeing the monorail from a standard view room?  If so is there something I should request?
> 
> Thanks!



yes the same rooms for the MK view

even number north side. even number gets you the outside curve and north side gets you the rooms closest to the MK. (that say there are very, very few rooms on this side)


----------



## work2play

londonderrydisneyfan said:


> I checked into room 7410 today.  It's is considered a lake view room which is in contrast with how it's listed on the first page of this thread (standard view).  It's a little disappointing because the view isn't as nice as the room we stayed in last year (7512) which was considered a st view and cost less points.  The view is still nice though so I can't complain too much.
> 
> The room is in good shape, wear and tear is not really noticable although there appear to be some issues w/ the grout in the master bathroom shower.
> 
> I will try to post some pictures later.



That is interesting we had other posters say that it was standard view, maybe it is changing.  I will keep an eye on it and if we get more posts that it is lake view, I will update the map on the first page.


----------



## K9pal

jade1 said:


> Quick question-do the "lake view" rooms inside the curve (overlooking the pool) have the same size living room as the MK view outside the curve?
> 
> Our MK 1BR view got wider as it reached the windows, but I was wondering if that was done on the inside as well-seems they would run out of room.
> 
> Just curious.



While I can't say for absolute certain, it sure seemed like the inside rooms were smaller to us.  We had a 1BR outside last year, and just got back yesterday from a 1br inside.  Surprisingly enough, we liked our standard view from last year much better than our lake view this year.  We were waitlisted for a standard view, first time we did not get our waitlist.  Also requested a north side, even numbered room (outside) and got a south side, odd numbered room (inside).  Oh well.


----------



## colleen costello

We have had both interior and exterior rooms at BLT and the interior (pool view) are DEFINITELY more narrow. The best place to see this is on the "emergency exit" map on the inside of the room door. In that simple illustration you can see how the shape of the building affects the room sizes.

Because of the curve of the building, the rooms that look at the pool are skinnier. Looking at the hotel map you can imagine it like a pie slice, with the point of the pie back near the pool. As the slice gets wider toward the front of the building (toward the monorail) the rooms get wider. When you eat a slice of pie, you know the widest part of the slice is the CRUST... and the outward-facing rooms are the ones that would be that crust.

(Can you tell I struggled with geometry back in high school?) This was confusing to me but the drawing on the door made it obvious... It is interesting because the rooms across the hall from one another are not very far apart, but the difference in the living room width is significant enough to be noticeable.


----------



## poohj80

Currently staying in 8102. Had A/C issues upon check-in and immediately called maintenance. Called two more times before headed out to park. Came back late and still no air. Had MK maintenance guys in our villa at 130 am fixing it. 

Using a linked reservation, our room keys stopped working on the transition day even though the check-out date was the correct final check-out. Not the kind of issues we expect from DVC especially when we are treating friends to their first visit.


----------



## hkeller27

poohj80 said:


> Currently staying in 8102. Had A/C issues upon check-in and immediately called maintenance. Called two more times before headed out to park. Came back late and still no air. Had MK maintenance guys in our villa at 130 am fixing it.
> 
> Using a linked reservation, our room keys stopped working on the transition day even though the check-out date was the correct final check-out. Not the kind of issues we expect from DVC especially when we are treating friends to their first visit.



Sorry about your AC problems!  Glad it was resolved.

I had the same issue with the linked reservation during our stay at BLT in January; my reservation was broken into 4 "chunks" - what a pain!  However, Julie at the front desk was a dream and she had to work very hard to get us set straight - even after the first fix it wasn't right in the system.  She sent a colleague to meet us inside the MK when our dining plan wasn't working, with new cards for us, and loaded a free table service meal into our plan for the hassle we went through.  It's not like the put a glitch in the system on purpose; accidents happen, and they made right on our inconvenience for sure!


----------



## Chic

poohj80 said:


> Currently staying in 8102. Had A/C issues upon check-in and immediately called maintenance. Called two more times before headed out to park. Came back late and still no air. Had MK maintenance guys in our villa at 130 am fixing it.
> 
> Using a linked reservation, our room keys stopped working on the transition day even though the check-out date was the correct final check-out. Not the kind of issues we expect from DVC especially when we are treating friends to their first visit.



My family also had this same dedicated 2 bedroom villa in June 2010.  Guess what?  We had A/C issues the entire week of our stay.  Maintenance came by the room several times but the problem was never corrected.  I e-mailed the DVC Member Satisfaction Team and was assured they would correct the problem immediately.  Hmmm...


----------



## kshark1958

First of all thanks to whoever started this thread it is awesome. 
I will be staying at BLT in October. After looking over the posting at the beginning of this thread with the room numbers and the description of their views I was wondering if I called BLT with a specific room number before I leave for my trip would they accommodate me if the room is available or do I have to take what they give me when I check in. Again thanks for this awesome thread I will be checking it quite often between now and the time I leave for my trip.


----------



## poohj80

hkeller27 said:


> Sorry about your AC problems!  Glad it was resolved.
> 
> I had the same issue with the linked reservation during our stay at BLT in January; my reservation was broken into 4 "chunks" - what a pain!  However, Julie at the front desk was a dream and she had to work very hard to get us set straight - even after the first fix it wasn't right in the system.  She sent a colleague to meet us inside the MK when our dining plan wasn't working, with new cards for us, and loaded a free table service meal into our plan for the hassle we went through.  It's not like the put a glitch in the system on purpose; accidents happen, and they made right on our inconvenience for sure!



Completely agree accidents happen, it was just made a bit worse by the fact that it happened when we were coming back to the room with 2 crabby 5 yr olds who needed a nap. Unfortunately, nothing was done to compensate us for lost time even when the delay kept us from making our dinner reservation. We asked if they could call and tell the restaurant we'd be late or help us get a later reservation, but they said they didn't have that power. Just a bit disappointing when anything is usually possible at WDW.


----------



## sam_gordon

We checked into 8210 (LV, 1BR) last night.  We are renting points.  Let me just say, after seeing this room, I don't know why we won't rent points on all future stays.  For our family of 5, there is PLENTY of room!  And the view!  All I can say is WOW!  I'm uploading pictures now and I'll post them.

We watched Wishes with no problems last night.  While we need to look at an angle (about 45 degrees to see the castle, about 30 degrees to see Space mountain), it was easy.  We turned on channel 20 on the bedroom TV to have the music piped in.  I should note when I called the front desk for a reminder on the what channel it was, I was told not all TV's had it.  Ours did.

As far as "wear and tear"...  There is one black mark on the wall in the bedroom.  Guessing someone scraped luggage or something.  The bathroom door in the "main" room feels "loose" toward the bottom, but nothing I'm concerned about.

No, the bathroom doors don't lock, but simply slide back and forth.  Don't see that being an issue.

Anyway, pictures:


----------



## poohj80

sam_gordon said:


> No, the bathroom doors don't lock, but simply slide back and forth.  Don't see that being an issue.



We stayed at BLT last week and locks had been installed on all sliding bathroom doors.  When the doors were closed, there is a small, rectangular piece that you can punch in one end and the opposite end pops out the keep the door from being opened.  Not usually an issue for us, but we were traveling with another family with a curious 5 yr old last week so was nice to have.


----------



## work2play

sam_gordon said:


> We checked into 8210 (LV, 1BR) last night.  We are renting points.  Let me just say, after seeing this room, I don't know why we won't rent points on all future stays.  For our family of 5, there is PLENTY of room!  And the view!  All I can say is WOW!  I'm uploading pictures now and I'll post them.



Thanks for the view photos!  It has been awhile since we have gotten any new ones!  I added the link on the first post.

Can't wait to get back to BLT in September!


----------



## jwieber

We had the exact same room 3 weeks ago. It was great. The firework view was awesome and yes, even though the front desk didn't know how to get the music, we found it on the Disney channel for the hotel and parks information. 
To your point about the bathroom locks, all the sliding doors had a small latch in the wall that you could push, once the door was all the way closed. You could have missed it if you didn't push the door all the way closed.


----------



## joeytdog

we had 7712 last week.  AWESOME view.  requested north tower and even numbered room.

pics wouldnt do it justice.

Just absolutely LOVED it!


----------



## sam_gordon

poohj80 said:


> When the doors were closed, there is a small, rectangular piece that you can punch in one end and the opposite end pops out the keep the door from being opened.





jwieber said:


> To your point about the bathroom locks, all the sliding doors had a small latch in the wall that you could push, once the door was all the way closed. You could have missed it if you didn't push the door all the way closed.



Thanks.  Found the "locks" later in the day.  Kind of a cool way to lock the door.


----------



## KSDisneyDad

We returned from our first long DVC stay at our home resort of Bay Lake Tower.  We purchased our points in March 2010 on a cruise and had only stayed a couple of nights before our Anniversary celebration cruise last September in a studio at the Boardwalk.  

There were 7 of us and we chose a dedicated standard view 2 bedroom.

We had simply requested anything other than the first floor.  We were located in Room 7217.  

We had lots of trees in front of our balcony, so our view was limited but it was still gorgeous.  We commented that wed rather see palm trees and water than a sea of parking lot lights.  I didnt see any view pictures on the first post, so I have posted some pictures of our view from the Master Bedroom and the second bedroom.


























































We absolutely loved our stay at BLT.  The location cant be beat.  The room was in great condition and the room was surprisingly large & having 3 bathrooms made getting ready a breeze.  We never felt cramped even with 4 adults and 2 teens and a 9 year old. My older two boys slept in the living room in the pull out sofa/chair.  Our previous stay onsite was the All-Star Music Family Suite and the boys found the pull-outs uncomfortable and noisy.  We were nervous about how they would be at BLT.  My oldest is 61 and over 200 lbs and my middle son is 510 and about 165 lbs.  They both found the beds to be very comfortable!   It was hard waking them up every morning.

Just two complaints.  First, the sliding door to the master bathroom stuck a little bit.  Not really that big of an issue.  Second, we could not get AT&T service inside the room.  You had to stand by the window or go out on the balcony to get service.   We had no other issues with AT&T throughout WDW except in our room.  

We did not use Disney transportation except to MK & Epcot.  We walked to MK, but would take the monorail back at night.  We took the monorail to Epcot one day, but drove the second time.   We have never been fans of Disney transportation, so having our own car worked out great.  Plus, the parking at BLT was easy and close.  I think it was closer than about any Disney resort weve ever stayed (except perhaps one stay at POR where our room was right above the parking lot).

We cannot imagine staying anywhere else after our truly wonderful stay at BLT.  Location. Location. Location!


----------



## work2play

KSDisneyDad said:


> We returned from our first long DVC stay at our home resort of Bay Lake Tower.  We purchased our points in March 2010 on a cruise and had only stayed a couple of nights before our Anniversary celebration cruise last September in a studio at the Boardwalk.
> 
> There were 7 of us and we chose a dedicated standard view 2 bedroom.
> 
> We had simply requested anything other than the first floor.  We were located in Room 7217.
> 
> We had lots of trees in front of our balcony, so our view was limited but it was still gorgeous.  We commented that wed rather see palm trees and water than a sea of parking lot lights.  I didnt see any view pictures on the first post, so I have posted some pictures of our view from the Master Bedroom and the second bedroom.
> 
> We cannot imagine staying anywhere else after our truly wonderful stay at BLT.  Location. Location. Location!



Thanks for the great photos!  I updated the first post.  

We love BLT too!  Can't wait to get back in September...


----------



## KSDisneyDad

work2play said:


> Thanks for the great photos!  I updated the first post.
> 
> We love BLT too!  Can't wait to get back in September...



Thanks again for this great thread!


----------



## Swimmergirl

Just got back last night from a week in a standard view 1 bedroom (room #7142).  It was a fabulous room!  We were on the outside curve, facing the Contemporary marina.  We had a view of the water pagent and boats.  I was a little leary of being on the first floor, but this was a great location.  I was stuck in the room 2 days with sick little boys (stupid stomach bug, grrrr...), and it was so nice to be able to watch the boats go by.  Plus my husband and one son were able to just walk out our porch to go to the pool.  One afternoon the BLT pool was closed, and they had a very short walk from the porch to the Contemporary pool.  So happy with our choice to buy at BLT!


----------



## LJD2143

Thanks for the GREAT reviews KSDisneyDad and Swimmergirl!!
All along, I've been thinking that I would only be happy with a room on one of the highest floors at BLT.  But the 2 of you have just proved to me that ANY of the rooms, on ANY of the floors, can be just as wonderful!
THANKS again!


----------



## TagsMissy

I'll put up some photos from our last visit to BLT by I hope this weekend... we were in Standard Studio 7218 and the view was once again awesome knowing it was standard.... the only thing is I kept on going to our old room 7216  How I missed the 2BR


----------



## lklasing

So glad to finally be able to contribute to this thread that helped me understand BLT before our Memorial Day trip!  We were in 7842, one-bedroom lake view, which was EXACTLY  the view I had been hoping for!  Overlooked the marina, had a great view from the balcony of the EWP, could wave at our friends on their lakeview balcony at the CR, etc.  It was perfect.


----------



## work2play

lklasing said:


> So glad to finally be able to contribute to this thread that helped me understand BLT before our Memorial Day trip!  We were in 7842, one-bedroom lake view, which was EXACTLY  the view I had been hoping for!  Overlooked the marina, had a great view from the balcony of the EWP, could wave at our friends on their lakeview balcony at the CR, etc.  It was perfect.



Thanks for the photos!  Post #1 has been updated with a link to your post.


----------



## flipflopmom

Okay, so while I love these pictures, I have to admit that I am getting a small anxiety attack reading through the posts of "upgrades," room destruction, etc. etc.  We will be checking in Saturday  for a week in a LV studio.  I have literally checked EVERY lv studio picture on the first page, and think we would be happy with *most* anything, I see advantages and disadvantages to each.  This will be our second trip home, last year we had a MK view studio for 6 nights and a LV studio for 1 night and we really hated the view, even though it was north facing, because it was a lower floor.   

For us, highest floor is #1, and then either North facing, or maybe center pool view - although that seems like people would be looking at you.  I am just in a quandry.  I will definitely take this map with me, but I know it's all a gamble, I booked a Lv studio, which could mean a WIDE range of views, and since it's 4th week, my choices will probably be limited.  Nor do I think I am more important than anyone else, so someone has to get the worse views.  But hey, we'll be in WDW, right?  


Couple of questions:

1.  It seems like the rooms ending in 9 and 37 would not be very private, basically staring at other people.  Anyone with experience in these in how it really felt?  Not many pictures of these 2....

2.  Hoping to get there around 7 or 8am.  Last year, when we arrived early, they wouldn't tell us which room we had been assigned, even though it wasn't ready.  But it looks like some people have had some luck finding out room numbers before they are ready.  Any advice on how to get this info?


----------



## poohj80

flipflopmom said:


> 2.  Hoping to get there around 7 or 8am.  Last year, when we arrived early, they wouldn't tell us which room we had been assigned, even though it wasn't ready.  But it looks like some people have had some luck finding out room numbers before they are ready.  Any advice on how to get this info?



I was just able to figure it out.  For example, they will tell you what floor you are on but not the room number.  I then asked if the CM could tell me if our room request was met (north facing).  When the response was yes and knowing we had a dedicated 2 BR, I knew our room ended in 02.


----------



## vaughan100

flipflopmom said:


> 1.  It seems like the rooms ending in 9 and 37 would not be very private, basically staring at other people.  Anyone with experience in these in how it really felt?  Not many pictures of these 2....
> ?



We were in a 2 bdrm LV in rm #7405 we were the last 2 bedroom on the inside of the crescent closest to the pool.  ( I don't know if that's N or s???, the side closest to MK)  You could see other people out along their balconies and stuff but I never felt like they were looking at me.  We always sat with our chairs angled towards the lake and looked out at the lake, we had a great view.  I loved it.  Here's a view of just the lake and a view looking straight towards the other side of the building.  No one sat there looking straight across at the other side of the building they all angled their chairs to see the lake.  Don't worry, you'll have a great view and a great time!


----------



## work2play

flipflopmom said:


> Okay, so while I love these pictures, I have to admit that I am getting a small anxiety attack reading through the posts of "upgrades," room destruction, etc. etc.  We will be checking in Saturday  for a week in a LV studio.  I have literally checked EVERY lv studio picture on the first page, and think we would be happy with *most* anything, I see advantages and disadvantages to each.  This will be our second trip home, last year we had a MK view studio for 6 nights and a LV studio for 1 night and we really hated the view, even though it was north facing, because it was a lower floor.
> 
> For us, highest floor is #1, and then either North facing, or maybe center pool view - although that seems like people would be looking at you.  I am just in a quandry.  I will definitely take this map with me, but I know it's all a gamble, I booked a Lv studio, which could mean a WIDE range of views, and since it's 4th week, my choices will probably be limited.  Nor do I think I am more important than anyone else, so someone has to get the worse views.  But hey, we'll be in WDW, right?
> 
> 
> Couple of questions:
> 
> 1.  It seems like the rooms ending in 9 and 37 would not be very private, basically staring at other people.  Anyone with experience in these in how it really felt?  Not many pictures of these 2....
> 
> 2.  Hoping to get there around 7 or 8am.  Last year, when we arrived early, they wouldn't tell us which room we had been assigned, even though it wasn't ready.  But it looks like some people have had some luck finding out room numbers before they are ready.  Any advice on how to get this info?



You should not count on being told the room number early.  They will call you or text you when it is ready.  The best bet is when you are at the front desk checking in, ask them if they were able to meet your request.  They can check that without telling you the room number.  That means you need to have added a request.  If high floor is your number one priority, they should be able to confirm that.


----------



## LJM721

Couple of questions:

1.  It seems like the rooms ending in 9 and 37 would not be very private, basically staring at other people.  Anyone with experience in these in how it really felt?  Not many pictures of these 2..../QUOTE]

My family and I stayed in Room 7229 early this month. The room faced the pool but there were so many trees in front of the windows that we never felt like our privacy was compromised. Overall it was a very enjoyable stay and the location of the room was great for the elevators and access to the breezeway.


----------



## Doofenshmirtz

Does anyone know exactly what the difference is between a handicap accessible room and a non-handicap accessible room is??  I have seen people talk about 1 BR that end with a ##12 are handicap accessible but have not found what the differences are from a non-handicap accessible room...  We stayed in 8410 last August and we were wondering the difference between that and 8412 

Thanks


----------



## searlproudbottom




----------



## work2play

searlproudbottom -  Thanks for the nice photos, the first post has been updated!

2 more months until BLT!


----------



## Poohs Pal

Maybe this has already been mentioned did not read every post Blt does not have a handicap GV. I called member service's to inguire about a GV. I was placed on hold and when MS came back to phone I was informed that they did not make any of the GV H/C(roll in shower) I was a little upset because I bought pre opening and was told that at least one would have a roll in shower. Looks like I will be selling my 210pts and buying more AKV points. I really liked that monorail around the resorts. Have stayed in a 2 bedroom but usually always need a GV. VERY VERY VERY disapointed.....

Susan


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Poohs Pal said:


> Maybe this has already been mentioned did not read every post Blt does not have a handicap GV. I called member service's to inguire about a GV. I was placed on hold and when MS came back to phone I was informed that they did not make any of the GV H/C(roll in shower) I was a little upset because I bought pre opening and was told that at least one would have a roll in shower. Looks like I will be selling my 210pts and buying more AKV points. I really liked that monorail around the resorts. Have stayed in a 2 bedroom but usually always need a GV. VERY VERY VERY disapointed.....
> 
> Susan



You should write to member satisfaction and get a verification of this.  I just find it too unbelieveable and know that sometimes MS and special needs haven't coordinated information very well.

_Edited to add - I feel I heard somewhere along the way that a LV GV was handicap accessible but might be recalling incorrectly._


----------



## LoveKermit

I made a mental note last August, but now am doubting myself.

What are the toiletries in a villa?

If I remember, it's shampoo and conditioner, but NOT lotion.  Can anyone confirm or correct me?

(I know the every 4th day restock, just need details on which products)


----------



## poohj80

LoveKermit said:


> I made a mental note last August, but now am doubting myself.
> 
> What are the toiletries in a villa?
> 
> If I remember, it's shampoo and conditioner, but NOT lotion.  Can anyone confirm or correct me?
> 
> (I know the every 4th day restock, just need details on which products)



In May we had shamppo, conditioner, shower gel, and sun burn relief (no lotion any more).


----------



## supersuperwendy

Such great pictures in this thread.  It's been over a year since our stay at BLT and I wish I was there right now!  Did they ever finally fix the vanity/kitchenette issue in the studios?  It seemed so silly to me to do your hair and make up in the kitchen!


----------



## 4DisneyAddicts

If I remember, it's shampoo and conditioner, but NOT lotion.  Can anyone confirm or correct me?

(I know the every 4th day restock, just need details on which products)[/QUOTE]

If they only leave toiletries every 4th day, I assume they leave enough?
But you know what they say...assume makes an a** out of u and me....


----------



## LoveKermit

There are 3 of us and we have never run out.  I think one time (not at BLT) they left us 2 shampoos on the refill day.  But if there were more of us (and all female with the same hair as DD and I) we would probably run out.  I often have a little supply of conditioner of my own that I have just in case.

I was quite sure about the lotion.  Thanks!


----------



## poohj80

4DisneyAddicts said:


> If they only leave toiletries every 4th day, I assume they leave enough?
> But you know what they say...assume makes an a** out of u and me....



It depends on how many people you have sharing them whether there will be enough.  There is typically one set of toiletries for each bath, so in a 1 BR there is one set by the whirl pool tub, one set in shower stall, and one set in bath near front door.


----------



## HsvTeacher

Here some views from 7927, which was a 1-bedroom:

Late afternoon





Night





Sunrise





We loved this room! The views were great, and the room was neat and tidy.


----------



## smoothmama

what awesome pics


----------



## smoothmama

Trying to look through all the pages for Animal Kingdom, but if anyone has personal experience, please let me know!


----------



## snowglobe girl

I have a question I hope someone can help with. We have our first BLT stay In October in a Studio Lake View. My Mom is staying with us and we need a little more bathroom privacy than the "sink in the kitchen" for getting ready and changing clothes daily. I saw on here that some Studios are renovated and now have the sink in the bathroom. My question is - are all Studios updated now, or just some rooms and I would need to call MS and make a request for one of the renovated rooms?? Thanks for any help!!


----------



## LoveKermit

I know a lot of you do Garden Grocer (here or at other resorts).  While we are probably taking ourselves to the grocery store, we are doing so on our way into the resort.  We don't expect our room to be ready, but want to head to Epcot.  

DH needs reassurance that Bell Services will refrigerate and freeze the necessary food items.  From things I've read here, that seems true, but I would like confirmation.

TIA!

(Our trip is our nightly conversation right now)


----------



## lark

Just got back.  We had 7318 (MK view, third floor, studio) for July 4, and then after a cruise had 8404 (LV, 1 BR, north tower outer) for a week.

We booked the MK July 4 view right at the 11 month point, and were disappointed to have been put on the third floor in 7318.  We told them we were willing to wait it out for a better room, but they wouldn't budge and said every MK room was booked and that people who want MK for July 4 usually show up earlier and try to move up before the 4th.  We also asked for a north tower outer LV studio on a higher floor, but they had nothing.  In the end, it wasn't too bad.  It's mostly a gorified parking lot view, but you can see the castle and we had a direct view of the July 4 fireworks.  Whatchagonna do?  It's hard to justify paying so many more points for that room than the standard view below it.  But I suppose that's the way it goes.  

8404 was a very nice room, with a panoramic view of the lake facing north.  Post 1112 is the same room a few floors down, and it's basically the same view.  You need to crane to the left to see the castle, but for LV points, it made up for the not so desirable room on July 4.

FWIW, the July 4 fireworks aren't just above the castle -- there are also some above the lagoon.  So, if you are hopeful to see the full fireworks show from your room some time on July 3 or 4, even the best LV rooms in the north tower might not be good enough to see all the fireworks.  If we had it to do over again, we probably would have just hopped the monorail and watched from the Poly beach, which would have been a fantastic viewing spot.


----------



## work2play

HsvTeacher said:


> Here some views from 7927, which was a 1-bedroom...
> We loved this room! The views were great, and the room was neat and tidy.



Thanks for the pics!  I have updated the first post.


----------



## 38053WDW

LoveKermit said:


> I know a lot of you do Garden Grocer (here or at other resorts).  While we are probably taking ourselves to the grocery store, we are doing so on our way into the resort.  We don't expect our room to be ready, but want to head to Epcot.
> 
> DH needs reassurance that Bell Services will refrigerate and freeze the necessary food items.  From things I've read here, that seems true, but I would like confirmation.
> 
> TIA!
> 
> (Our trip is our nightly conversation right now)


We fly in and do the Limo thing (HappyLimo) .. the kids love it.. and for as much money as you spend for the vacation it is nice to have the car waiting on you and to take you back... Yes, a little overboard but we get a stop (included) on the way to the room at the Grocey/Liquor store and then a McDonalds hit on the way back to airport.... Just stay out of Starbucks for few weeks before you go and you have the limo taken care of


----------



## 38053WDW

LoveKermit said:


> I know a lot of you do Garden Grocer (here or at other resorts).  While we are probably taking ourselves to the grocery store, we are doing so on our way into the resort.  We don't expect our room to be ready, but want to head to Epcot.
> 
> DH needs reassurance that Bell Services will refrigerate and freeze the necessary food items.  From things I've read here, that seems true, but I would like confirmation.
> 
> TIA!
> 
> (Our trip is our nightly conversation right now)


We fly in and do the Limo thing  (HappyLimo) .. the kids love it.. and for as much money as you spend for the vacation it is nice to have the car waiting on you and to take you back... Yes, a little overboard but we get a stop (included) on the way to the room at the Grocey/Liquor store and then a McDonalds hit on the way back to airport.... Just stay out of Starbucks for a few weeks before you go and you have the limo taken care of


----------



## crazybones27

These are pics from the balcony of room 7614 . The Studio was HA and very nice.  We were very happy with this room unfortunately we only spent one night here.


----------



## work2play

crazybones27 said:


> These are pics from the balcony of room 7614 . The Studio was HA and very nice.  We were very happy with this room unfortunately we only spent one night here.



Thanks!  I updated the first post with links to your pictures.


----------



## LoveKermit

38053WDW said:


> We fly in and do the Limo thing (HappyLimo) .. the kids love it.. and for as much money as you spend for the vacation it is nice to have the car waiting on you and to take you back... Yes, a little overboard but we get a stop (included) on the way to the room at the Grocey/Liquor store and then a McDonalds hit on the way back to airport.... Just stay out of Starbucks for few weeks before you go and you have the limo taken care of



Thanks.  We're renting a car.

My main question was assurance that bell services would hold all cold and frozen items while we wait for our room to be ready and go to a park--even if it's not delivered by a service, but dropped off by us.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## poohj80

LoveKermit said:


> My main question was assurance that bell services would hold all cold and frozen items while we wait for our room to be ready and go to a park--even if it's not delivered by a service, but dropped off by us.



We have left a cooler full of food with bell services when we have checked in and our room wasn't ready.  Can't guarantee frozen items would last, but they just put our cooler in a big fridge (didn't take items out).


----------



## carolinesc7

Just got back from a week at BLT.....views from patio of BLT 7142.  You were able to see the water parade at night, but I was having issues getting the nighttime pics.....





View to the left





View straight out





View to the right





...further to the right....

Hope this helps!


----------



## work2play

carolinesc7 said:


> Just got back from a week at BLT.....views from patio of BLT 7142.



Thank you! First pictures from that room.  I have updated the first post with the link to your post!

Can't wait for my stay in September and just booked a 2 BR LV for January!!


----------



## work2play

Anyone know if they are still doing the member dvc tours at BLT?  I have a friend that is interested in seeing the models.  With BLT close to selling out, I was not sure what they are doing for tours??


----------



## jacksmommy

Can you ask for a specific room or just area of the resort?  I would love suggestions for my party - there are 6 of us, me, DH, DS5, DD2, MIL and FIL.  Staying BLT from 9/25-10/2 in a 2 bedroom villa Lakeview.  We want to be close to conveniences since we have the two young kids and a great view would be nice too.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## DenLo

work2play said:


> Anyone know if they are still doing the member dvc tours at BLT?  I have a friend that is interested in seeing the models.  With BLT close to selling out, I was not sure what they are doing for tours??



They are still doing the BLT tours at TOTWL, we just read about a tour taken this past week and it was reported on a thread on the DVC News.  You need to schedule ahead of time through your guide.

I read on other posts that the BLT models at SSR are closed and some construction is going on there.  It might even be the new GF DVC models, but that just speculation. 



jacksmommy said:


> Can you ask for a specific room or just area of the resort?  I would love suggestions for my party - there are 6 of us, me, DH, DS5, DD2, MIL and FIL.  Staying BLT from 9/25-10/2 in a 2 bedroom villa Lakeview.  We want to be close to conveniences since we have the two young kids and a great view would be nice too.  Thanks for your help!



You can request a specific room, but if it has already been assigned to another member that arrived before your reservation then you could end up anywhere within the resort based on your view.  By requesting a location you have a better chance at getting the  location you want.  The more general the location the better chance of getting your choice.


----------



## LoveKermit

Ooohhh, I'll need to walk past the Doorway to Dreams by us and see if the model is under construction.  With the holidays coming, I'm sure to be over there.

We were in 8021/23, a 2 BR lockoff.  If I feel like figuring how to upload pictures I will.  I know everyone is anti-odd numbered room.  We were in the exact center (8023--the studio, specifically) of the crescent.  This meant the larger laundry room in exchange for no overhang/extra chairs with the island.  No big deal.

We all spent so much time on the pullout chair just staring out the window at the pool and the lake.  My parents sat on their balcony until it was too dark to read and even then stayed out for the EWP.

The other side, despite the MK view, really shows so much of the parking lot.  All of that was forgotten on the lake side.


----------



## LoveKermit

We were in 8021/23--a 2 BR lockoff

We had no complaints.  Don't know if expectations are too high or what, but as others have said, the amount of people that flow through these rooms is higher than just about any hotel in any other city.  

We had the usual knicks and the carpet is worn.  I almost felt like the room hadn't been used in a while.  The towels seemed a little smelly.  And neither villa had a hair dryer.  That was the weirdest thing.  But shortly after calling, we had two hair dryers.

Clean.

Friendly CMs at both the CR and BLT.  TOTWL was not the Fort Knox we felt like it was going to be.  Does feel like a condo building.  Not the resort feel of BWV or SSR, but great location.

It exceeded my expectations from everything people had been reporting.


----------



## jacksmommy

DenLo said:


> They are still doing the BLT tours at TOTWL, we just read about a tour taken this past week and it was reported on a thread on the DVC News.  You need to schedule ahead of time through your guide.
> 
> I read on other posts that the BLT models at SSR are closed and some construction is going on there.  It might even be the new GF DVC models, but that just speculation.
> 
> 
> 
> You can request a specific room, but if it has already been assigned to another member that arrived before your reservation then you could end up anywhere within the resort based on your view.  By requesting a location you have a better chance at getting the  location you want.  The more general the location the better chance of getting your choice.



Thanks for your reply.  I have been reading this thread on and off today - on page 30.  What I gathered is asking for an even-numbered room on the Northside and as high up as possible - for a 2 bedroom villa LV room to get a view of as much as possible.


----------



## work2play

jacksmommy said:


> Thanks for your reply.  I have been reading this thread on and off today - on page 30.  What I gathered is asking for an even-numbered room on the Northside and as high up as possible - for a 2 bedroom villa LV room to get a view of as much as possible.



Is your reservation for a dedicated 2 BR or for a lock off?  If it is for a dedicated and you asked for an even numbered room on the northside, that means you are trying to get a room that ends in XX02.  There is only one per floor.  I think either of the even numbered dedicated 2 BR rooms (XX02 or XX44) are awesome!


----------



## ash&abby'smom

We have a lake view studio booked.  What requests should I add, to possibly have a view of the castle?  or is that even possible?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## DrMomof3

We're currently in room 8436 - a 1 bedroom Lake View.  To quote my kids, "This room is sick, mom!!!" and "This room sucks 0%!" We watched Illuminations from the living room window last night.
I've gotten to know the room well (esp the washer/dryer) since my youngest has a fever and has vomited on me twice.  
Anyway I'm very pleased with our resort choice and this nice room! No complaints about wear and tear.  And we're not DVC members so this cost a pretty penny (although I got a good room-only discount).

Amanda

PS I took pics which I will post when we're home as I don't know how to do that from my iPad.


----------



## LJD2143

DrMomof3 said:


> We're currently in room 8436 - a 1 bedroom Lake View.  To quote my kids, "This room is sick, mom!!!" and "This room sucks 0%!" We watched Illuminations from the living room window last night.
> I've gotten to know the room well (esp the washer/dryer) since my youngest has a fever and has vomited on me twice.
> Anyway I'm very pleased with our resort choice and this nice room! No complaints about wear and tear.  And we're not DVC members so this cost a pretty penny (although I got a good room-only discount).
> 
> Amanda
> 
> PS I took pics which I will post when we're home as I don't know how to do that from my iPad.



Thanks for the live update from BLT!

We have a 1BR LakeView booked for the end of October and I can't wait!
How do you like the location and view from your room?


----------



## katieam1

ash&abby'smom said:


> We have a lake view studio booked.  What requests should I add, to possibly have a view of the castle?  or is that even possible?  Thanks in advance.



We just got back from our second stay at BLT in the same room.  Lake view and we could see the castle.  Here is the request we made:
North side high even numbers.  (we also requested 5th floor) so we ended up in room 7508 both times!!  LOVED it we watched wishes nightly in our room.  It was so amazing!!


----------



## ash&abby'smom

katieam1 said:


> We just got back from our second stay at BLT in the same room.  Lake view and we could see the castle.  Here is the request we made:
> North side high even numbers.  (we also requested 5th floor) so we ended up in room 7508 both times!!  LOVED it we watched wishes nightly in our room.  It was so amazing!!



Thank you!  That is exactly the reque st I will make.


----------



## katieam1

ash&abby'smom said:


> Thank you!  That is exactly the reque st I will make.



You are very welcome.  We had two studios this past trip and the other was right across the hall (7509) and it faced the pool so evens is very important to say.  It was very nice to have both views I do not think you can go wrong anywhere in BLT but 7508 Was such an amazing room.  We also liked we were on the same floor as the bridge since I am not a fan of elevators.  I Hope they grant your request and you have the same amazing views we had on a "lake view"


----------



## jacksmommy

work2play said:


> Is your reservation for a dedicated 2 BR or for a lock off?  If it is for a dedicated and you asked for an even numbered room on the northside, that means you are trying to get a room that ends in XX02.  There is only one per floor.  I think either of the even numbered dedicated 2 BR rooms (XX02 or XX44) are awesome!



I am not sure - it just says BL TOWER-CONTEMPORARY-2BR-LAKE.  How do I know if it is dedicated or not?  Also, what is the difference between the dedicated and lockoff?

TIA!  This thread has been very helpful!


----------



## ash&abby'smom

katieam1 said:


> You are very welcome.  We had two studios this past trip and the other was right across the hall (7509) and it faced the pool so evens is very important to say.  It was very nice to have both views I do not think you can go wrong anywhere in BLT but 7508 Was such an amazing room.  We also liked we were on the same floor as the bridge since I am not a fan of elevators.  I Hope they grant your request and you have the same amazing views we had on a "lake view"



I would love to have 7508.  We also like the idea of being on the 5th floor for the convenience of going over to the CR.  We had a 9th floor last time, and it was fine, but not having to use the elevator all the time would be awesome.  Thanks so much for giving me that info.  I'm so excited.


----------



## O-Jo

We just returned from staying in #8035.  It's a 1bedroom on the 10th floor, first inner room from the elevator, on the south side.  Immediately down is the courtyard with the pool and lake to the right.  The dryer didn't seem to work well, taking 2-3 cycles to get a single load dry, but other than that we were very happy with the room.


----------



## work2play

jacksmommy said:


> I am not sure - it just says BL TOWER-CONTEMPORARY-2BR-LAKE.  How do I know if it is dedicated or not?  Also, what is the difference between the dedicated and lockoff?
> 
> TIA!  This thread has been very helpful!



I called member services and they told me that if it just says 2 BR then it is dedicated.  If it is a "lock off", it will say lock off.  I know because I made a reservation for a 2BR dedicated and when the email came with the reservation, it did not say "dedicated".  We need 2 beds in the second BR, so it is important to me to get the dedicated rooms.


----------



## LoveKermit

jacksmommy said:


> I am not sure - it just says BL TOWER-CONTEMPORARY-2BR-LAKE.  How do I know if it is dedicated or not?  Also, what is the difference between the dedicated and lockoff?
> 
> TIA!  This thread has been very helpful!



Work2Play answered the reservation question.  I knew one was assumed, but I didn't know which.

The difference.....a 2 BR lockoff has two hallway doors.  We think our keys would open both doors, but never needed that.  Then there was a connecting door immediately upon entering.  A 2 BR dedicated does not have the hallway door and I would also guess does not have the connecting door, just a doorway.

We did a lockoff as we were traveling with my parents so wanted everyone to have a more private feel and they appreciated the sofa.  If you need more beds, the dedicated can be more useful (though the sofa pulls out too).


----------



## DrMomof3

LJD2143 said:


> Thanks for the live update from BLT!
> 
> We have a 1BR LakeView booked for the end of October and I can't wait!
> How do you like the location and view from your room?



We were very happy with both! My older 2 kids spent quite a long time on the balcony watching the monorails go by.  I had bought the Guide to the Magic for Kids books and the books talk about the different color monorails.  My kids kept track from the balcony.
One thing I found slightly annoying is that the elevators could get quite crowded at peak times.  Obviously most people aren't going to walk up to the 14th floor (where our room was located) so we just waited.  I guess I feel that either larger elevators or another elevator or 2 would have been nice.  This wasn't a big issue; just a minor observation.
My only room request was higher floor and I really liked that!

Amanda


----------



## OurDogCisco

We stayed at BLT in June.  Here's a picture of the view from our room.  We were in room 8026.  Nice room.  I was injured most of the trip so I couldn't take very many pictures.  At least not as many as I normally do when we travel.  We had a one bedroom unit.  I also took a picture of both beds open in the living room to give you an idea about space.  We love that the 1 bedroom has two beds and 2 bathrooms.  I liked the decor and I loved loved loved being able to walk to Magic Kingdom. 











If you would like to see the other pictures I took of the resort, click here:
http://travel.webshots.com/album/580512890RyfHBk

Can't wait to stay there again!


----------



## OurDogCisco

This trip involved multiple stays.  We stayed 7 nights at BLT, then, did a cruise for 5 nights and then, 3 nights at AKL (Concierge level) and then, back to BLT for 1 night on 4th of July.  In part we did this trip as my oldest was starting High School and we knew that long family vacations would be gone from our schedule.  Anyways, we arrived at BLT around 10 am on the 4th to check in and our room wasn't ready but we dropped off our bags.   They texted us around 2 pm when our room was ready.  I was totally surprised when we arrived and it was a dedicated 2 bedroom.  I reserved a 1 bedroom.   So, I was in shock but we were only staying one night and I didn't want to deal with the front desk so I let it go.  When I got home I scanned my phone messages and DVC did call but didn't leave a message.  I looked at our account and it showed they had added the extra points for the 2 bedroom that night.  I'm not sure what happened but it was nice pixie dust.  We were 4 floors down from our other room but the view was awesome.  We came back to the room to watch the 4th of July fireworks.  At that point we were tired and I was tired as well with my injured elbow so it was nice to relax in the room.

View of fireworks from room 7622 (dedicated 2 bedroom, MK view):






Daytime view from room 7622:






I also have more pictures of the room here.  You need to scroll through to get to room 7622.

http://travel.webshots.com/album/580512890RyfHBk


----------



## work2play

Thanks for the photos!  The first post has been updated to include links to your posts!  Thanks!  Can't wait to be there on 9/23!  We are at BWV right now with a boardwalk view and we are wishing we had stayed at BLT!  The walk from the parking lot to the front desk and then the hike to the room really makes me miss BLT!


----------



## onelilspark

I just returned from a short weekend getaway where I stayed using cash at BLT.  Here's the pictures of my room & view!

Door:






Bathroom (remodeled...no room on sink for products, my one complaint about the room!):











Kitchenette:











Hall:






Closet:






Bed/desk towards balcony:











Room from balcony:






View:















































My commentary on BLT and the room:
There was slight wear on the room, but honestly, I didn't notice it until I started looking for it based on comments I had read.  The worst was a nick on the dresser.  I travel a lot for work, so I've become really picky when it comes to hotels and this one I had no real complaints as far as cleanliness or wear & tear.  I did have one issue with the toilet (it wasn't flushing correctly...and I'm a grown woman, I'm not sticking things down there that shouldn't be there!)  So I called down to maintenance at 10pm, in less than 10 minutes I had 2 maintenance guys looking at the toilet and in another 10 minutes they had it fixed.  I was shocked...I've stayed at places and had issues that never got resolved!  The A/C worked great and it was quiet.  As a matter of fact, I think it's one of the quietest hotels I've ever stayed at.  The shower head was nice and high (I went by myself, but my Fiance is 6'2" and it's common complaint he has at hotels!)  Every CM I encountered at the Contemporary at Bay Lake Towers was super friendly, everyone said hello, at check-in, there was a CM directing people to other open CM's to keep the line short...he also asked my name so when I was checking in he said "we have Ms. XXX checking in."  It was a nice touch.  The location was fantastic, I loved the view...even though I had a lake view and not MK!  I loved this resort, I really can't express that enough!


----------



## dreamlinda

Thanks so much for the pictures of the reconfigured bath sink and kitchenette.  The sink area is small, but at least they moved it into the bathroom so we aren't blowing drying hair into the kitchen area.  Looks like there is still a counter area in the kitchenette by the mirror that could be used for "overflow" bath and kitchen items.


----------



## LoveKermit

dreamlinda said:


> Thanks so much for the pictures of the reconfigured bath sink and kitchenette.  The sink area is small, but at least they moved it into the bathroom so we aren't blowing drying hair into the kitchen area.  Looks like there is still a counter area in the kitchenette by the mirror that could be used for "overflow" bath and kitchen items.



Yes.  My mom did her make-up there while my dad used the sink in the bathroom.  Same as many hotels I've been in.  The counter area in the kitchenette is probably 30" left to right, maybe 24".  It was plenty of space and had a mirror and the full length mirror at the end of the galley.


----------



## work2play

onelilspark said:


> I just returned from a short weekend getaway where I stayed using cash at BLT.  Here's the pictures of my room & view!....



Nice photos!  The first ones posted for that room, thanks!  The first post has been updated.


----------



## PinkTink63

dreamlinda said:


> Thanks so much for the pictures of the reconfigured bath sink and kitchenette.  The sink area is small, but at least they moved it into the bathroom so we aren't blowing drying hair into the kitchen area.  Looks like there is still a counter area in the kitchenette by the mirror that could be used for "overflow" bath and kitchen items.



It didn't bother me the other way, since I don't blow dry my hair...I loved all that counter space!  The new configuration is nice too and there is still more counter space than the standard studio.  I really like the corridor kitchen or should I say kitchenette!


----------



## katieam1

Here are pictures from our last trip in August.  We had two studios.  These pics are mainly from the balconies.  Studios Lake Views Rooms 7508 and 7509

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.265379356826333.70512.100000628118222&l=e5aa331b4c&type=1


----------



## donac

I just want to subscribe since I will be staying at BLT in AUg with my sister and her family. 

Thanks for all the great pictures.


----------



## wdrl

We booked a Lake View studio and requested High Floor, Even Number, North Wing.  Our villa wasn't ready when we checked in at 8:00 AM, but CM told us we had a villa on a high floor.  She asked if we would prefer to take the next available LV studio regardless of location, or if we wanted to wait for the villa on the high floor.  We told her we would wait.

About noon we received the text saying our villa was ready.  I'm glad we waited because we got a great location.  Villa #8108 is on the 11th floor facing the Magic Kingdom.  We can see the castle and fireworks from our balcony and we can even hear the train whistle.

Villa #8108 is a studio with the revamped bathroom sink.  Since our last stay in a BLT studio in March 2010, we noticed a few more modifications:  There is now a full length mirror in the kitchenette area, as well as a half-mirror; there is now a 1/2 inch wooden apron around the sliding bathroom door frame -- it prevents someone from peeking into the bathroom while the door is closed; and there is now a little latch lock that lets the occupant of the bathroom "lock" the bathroom door -- it keeps the door from sliding open.  

Here are some photos of villa #8108:

The revamped kitchenette with the full length mirror:






The revamped sink and vanity area in the bathroom.  At first, I thought the counter space around the sink was too small.  However, the shelf space next  to the sink holds a lot of stuff, plus there is more shelf space below the sink:






View of MK from the balcony of villa #8108:






We can see the monorails from our balcony:






Since our villa faces north, we can't see the sun rise from the balcony, but we still have a beautiful view of Bay Lake:






This is our third stay at BLT.  We spent three nights at OKW before we moved to BLT.  Admittedly, the OKW studios are much larger than the studios at BLT.  However, we definitely prefer the conveniences and views offered by BLT.  I'm glad its one of our home resorts!


----------



## wdrl

I forgot to mention in my previous post that BLT villa #8108 has access to the wi-fi being installed in Disney resorts.  We still prefer to use our Apple Airport Express because its a secure password protected network.


----------



## LJD2143

wdrl said:


> I forgot to mention in my previous post that BLT villa #8108 has access to the wi-fi being installed in Disney resorts.  We still prefer to use our Apple Airport Express because its a secure password protected network.



So the announcement today of Free Wi-Fi at deluxe Disney Resorts DOES include Bay Lake Towers?  They specifically mention Contemporary, but not BLT, so I was just wanting to confirm.
Thanks!


----------



## poohj80

We stayed at BLT last week in 1BR LV #8436 (will post pix over the weekend).  Our room was fine although we did not get the location requested, however we experienced issues at check-in that were unbelievable.  Here's the short version...

We are DVC Members who were staying at BLT on points with a linked reservation.  This was our 6th stay at BLT and we have yet to stay at BLT without some kind of issue at check-in, but this visit tops them all.  

Usually, we are told we have to check-out then check back in with a linked reservation, but after we explain this shouldn't be necessary and they consult with a manager, the issue is usually cleared up.  This time, however, the confusion reached a whole new level.

When we checked in during our most recent stay, there was an issue with adding the charging privileges to our room keys with the linked reservations.  Don't know why as we have stayed at other DVC Resorts with linked reservations without an issue.)  We were given room keys to access our room so we could get settled, but new keys with charging privileges would need to be delivered a bit later.  This was not a problem at all, but it wasn't until several days into our trip we realized what had been done to our reservation at check-in.

Our linked DVC reservations were cancelled and a new reservation was created for the length of our stay so that we would no longer have a linked reservation.  However, this made our reservation appear to be a cash reservation.  We did not realize this until we tried to access the Top of The World Lounge and were initially denied because our room keys did not reflect we were DVC Members staying on points (as is required for access).  This is when we called the front desk and were informed that our reservation did not appear to be made using our points.  The person I spoke with put me on hold while they tried to contact DVC, but they were left on hold so long they just told me I would need to call DVC to clear up the issues.

I then called DVC and told the Cast Member I spoke with that our concern was not only access to the Top of the World Lounge but also whether we would be charged for our room and for internet access (which is supposed to be complimentary for DVC Members staying on points).  He told me that he spoke with someone in the back room at the Contemporary and she said everything would be cleared up and we would not be charged for internet access.

On our check-out day, we received our account statement which showed a cash charge for each night followed by a large credit which kept us from having to pay for the room, but we were charged for internet access even though after speaking with DVC we were assured this would be corrected. I called and spoke with the back room and she was able to fix our account so it was finally correct.

What's frustrating to us as DVC Members is that we had to spend countless vacation hours on the phone with multiple Cast Members trying to fix a problem that we did not create.  Bay Lake Tower has been open for over 2 years now and the front desk at the Contemporary still doesn't seem to understand how to deal with DVC reservations. 


Just curious is we are the only DVC Members who continue to have these type of issues when staying at BLT?


----------



## mblc14

That makes me nervous, as we are renting points for BLT this March. Why wouldn't BLT just have it's own check in? It seems from the things I've read about it, that it would make sense for that check-in process to not happen at the contemporary...


----------



## etemplet

What is a "linked" DVC reservation ??  Exactly.


----------



## poohj80

etemplet said:


> What is a "linked" DVC reservation ??  Exactly.



We own DVC points at 3 different DVC resorts.  We used points from each contract to make the reservation, but because the points come from different contracts, they each have to be their own reservation.  So we could have 2 days using one set of points, 2 days using a second set of points, and 2 days using the third set of points.  DVC then links all those reservations together so it appears as one 6 night reservation in the system.


----------



## ppony

THANKS for sharing!!!!   I'd LOVE to get your room! Fingers crossed!




wdrl said:


> We booked a Lake View studio and requested High Floor, Even Number, North Wing.  Our villa wasn't ready when we checked in at 8:00 AM, but CM told us we had a villa on a high floor.  She asked if we would prefer to take the next available LV studio regardless of location, or if we wanted to wait for the villa on the high floor.  We told her we would wait.
> 
> About noon we received the text saying our villa was ready.  I'm glad we waited because we got a great location.  Villa #8108 is on the 11th floor facing the Magic Kingdom.  We can see the castle and fireworks from our balcony and we can even hear the train whistle.
> 
> Villa #8108 is a studio with the revamped bathroom sink.  Since our last stay in a BLT studio in March 2010, we noticed a few more modifications:  There is now a full length mirror in the kitchenette area, as well as a half-mirror; there is now a 1/2 inch wooden apron around the sliding bathroom door frame -- it prevents someone from peeking into the bathroom while the door is closed; and there is now a little latch lock that lets the occupant of the bathroom "lock" the bathroom door -- it keeps the door from sliding open.
> 
> Here are some photos of villa #8108:
> 
> The revamped kitchenette with the full length mirror:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The revamped sink and vanity area in the bathroom.  At first, I thought the counter space around the sink was too small.  However, the shelf space next  to the sink holds a lot of stuff, plus there is more shelf space below the sink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View of MK from the balcony of villa #8108:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can see the monorails from our balcony:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since our villa faces north, we can't see the sun rise from the balcony, but we still have a beautiful view of Bay Lake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is our third stay at BLT.  We spent three nights at OKW before we moved to BLT.  Admittedly, the OKW studios are much larger than the studios at BLT.  However, we definitely prefer the conveniences and views offered by BLT.  I'm glad its one of our home resorts!


----------



## wdrl

LJD2143 said:


> So the announcement today of Free Wi-Fi at deluxe Disney Resorts DOES include Bay Lake Towers?  They specifically mention Contemporary, but not BLT, so I was just wanting to confirm.
> Thanks!



Yes, the wi-fi is being set up at BLT.  We were in our room when a technician came in to set a switch on a control box in our room.  He said most of BLT already had access to the wi-fi and all the rooms would have it soon.  When I asked the tech if that meant "by next month", he said "more like within the next day or so."

I can't speak for all the villas at BLT, but #8108 definitely has wi-fi.


----------



## disneygrandma

We never give the desk a credit card.  For us, it's much easier to use a credit card at the time of purchase and not have to worry about what nightmares might be created with the cc tied to our room key.  This is especially true if we have the DDP.  We don't have to worry that it was incorrectly charged to our room (our cc), instead of to the DDP.

If I'm reading this correctly, it sounds like you could have had a room key for your stay that would have said you were a DVC Member & also let you in to your room.  The problem was putting the cc on your linked reservation.  Has that been the case the other times you had this problem?  If so, next time why don't you just forget about putting the cc on your room key, and see if things go more smoothly for you.  Yes, I agree that everything should go smoothly to begin with, but as you said, you wasted a lot of time on the phone with MS, and at the desk, not to mention the stress.  If it was me, I would just forget about giving the desk a cc to charge to the room.


----------



## aprincesswannabe

wdrl said:


> Yes, the wi-fi is being set up at BLT.  We were in our room when a technician came in to set a switch on a control box in our room.  He said most of BLT already had access to the wi-fi and all the rooms would have it soon.  When I asked the tech if that meant "by next month", he said "more like within the next day or so."
> 
> I can't speak for all the villas at BLT, but #8108 definitely has wi-fi.


----------



## LJD2143

wdrl said:


> Yes, the wi-fi is being set up at BLT.  We were in our room when a technician came in to set a switch on a control box in our room.  He said most of BLT already had access to the wi-fi and all the rooms would have it soon.  When I asked the tech if that meant "by next month", he said "more like within the next day or so."
> 
> I can't speak for all the villas at BLT, but #8108 definitely has wi-fi.



Well, that is SPECTACULAR news since we will be checking in next Saturday and now I can leave the router at home!


----------



## poohj80

disneygrandma said:


> We never give the desk a credit card.  For us, it's much easier to use a credit card at the time of purchase and not have to worry about what nightmares might be created with the cc tied to our room key.  This is especially true if we have the DDP.  We don't have to worry that it was incorrectly charged to our room (our cc), instead of to the DDP.
> 
> If I'm reading this correctly, it sounds like you could have had a room key for your stay that would have said you were a DVC Member & also let you in to your room.  The problem was putting the cc on your linked reservation.  Has that been the case the other times you had this problem?  If so, next time why don't you just forget about putting the cc on your room key, and see if things go more smoothly for you.  Yes, I agree that everything should go smoothly to begin with, but as you said, you wasted a lot of time on the phone with MS, and at the desk, not to mention the stress.  If it was me, I would just forget about giving the desk a cc to charge to the room.



This was the first time we had an issue with charging privileges on our room cards. We may just avoid any possibility of a problem next time.


----------



## loadsapixiedust

*8412 2 Bed (dedicated) Lake View accessible 14th floor North Side*
This had the most awesome view, we were totally blown away by it and we spent a lot more time in there than we normally would at our resort because it was just so lovely to sit in the lounge or on the balcony and gaze out at MK and Bay Lake. I don't think I could ever tire of that view it was beautiful at all times of the day. The view of the fireworks was perfect and we could even hear the whistle on the train.

I managed to grab the first pic just as the sun went down




and next morning as MK woke up




looking to the right over Bay Lake




in the lounge












and kitchen




master bedroom




3rd bathroom (off the hallway)


----------



## WhenYouWish

Just returned from our week stay at BLT.  We booked a 1BR standard view and requested a "north facing highest floor available" and received 7304.  The view is very similar to 7504 previously posted pictures (we received 7504 with this same request in April 2010).  

Can't say enough about the convenience of the BLT location.  So easy to get to the MK and Epcot.  The bus service for the Studios and AK was better this stay (or maybe our timing was better).  

Can't wait for our next trip, June 2012.  We're going to try BCV this time.


----------



## poohj80

Views from 1 BR LV 8436...

Direct view from balcony...






View to the right...






View to the left...






Epcot






Wilderness Lodge






Everest


----------



## Haley Whippet

WOW, Those are assume pictures, you must have one heck of a camera!
We have a lake view & arrive in 26 days. This will be our 3rd BLT stay..


----------



## poohj80

Haley Whippet said:


> WOW, Those are assume pictures, you must have one heck of a camera!
> We have a lake view & arrive in 26 days. This will be our 3rd BLT stay..



It's actully just a point and shoot but a good zoom.


----------



## donutz022

Just returned from a 5 night stay at BLT lake view dedicated 2 bedroom room 7305. Let me preface my comments with this this was our third time staying at BLT never really had an issue with the room or housekeeping before. Upon arrival we did online checkin and the room was ready at 11 am. When I arrived at the room the only half of the room was cleaned. So I call the front desk and a cm answers the phone wilderness lodge. I know when you dial the front desk it's not the actuall front desk. So I proceed to tell the cm that only half the room is cleaned. She obviously dosent understand the whole dvc thing how rooms are set up and says to me so what my problem. So I explain again and get told well you know check in is at 4 and it's only a little after 11. Like I'm in the wrong that the room was not cleaned properly and it's my fault they gave me the room early not complete. So a trip down to the front desk was now in order and the whole room cleaning fiasco was solved. I was told that the housekeeper was not aware it was a dedicated room so since the door was closed to the dedicated room she only cleaned the living room and master bedroom. Next issue with housekeeping on trash and towel day my mother stay behind as we all went out the housekeeper entered the room didn't know she was there when she saw her she just drop the towels on the table and left never changed took the trash or resupplied the bathrooms with anything.
Now for the room according to the map on this thread this is the lowest floor lake view room on the inner part north side. Well the view really is if the pool and the courtyard and shuffle board court because your so low it's not really a great view of the lake and let's just say when the palm trees grow a little more in a few years its gonna be a palm tree view.
The room itself the fridge had dents in the door like someone was stabbing it not only on the lower half where a small child could reach but on the freezer part as well. The sofa had stains on the seat cushions the chair in the master bedroom was stain. The best was the master shower there is grout missing on the bottom where the tile meets the shower pan the shower seat obviously was worked on but I don't know who did the work because it looked like a 4 year old try to caulk the seem and there was hole in the caulking which will only lead to more water damage. That whole part of the shower looks as though they has a problem and had to replace it but whom ever did it was not skilled in tileing grouting and caulking. Last off in there was a area in the ceiling in the master where where the paint was bubbling from water damage.
Let me finish this long rant by saying this was our 3rd stay at bay lake and never had an issue and I will continue to stay there, but I expect better craftsmanship from maintenance for the price we pay for dues. Second there is a real disconnect between the contemporary and BLT when it comes to housekeeping and maintenance.


----------



## WiscBill

My DD and I stayed in this room for three nights at the end of September. We were very pleased with the room and layout.  We have stayed in all the DVC resorts at Disney World with the exception of Kidani village and this layout was the most spacious with the exception of OKW.  We really appreciated having the extra bathroom in one bedroom. The sleeper chair was also  nice since we did not have to move the coffee table and open the sofa.

We had requested a high floor, even number room. The view, as you can see, was ok.  We had a little noise from the main pool, but not enough to disturb us while sleeping.  

When we started check-in (which went smoothly), the room was not available (we arrived at around 2 PM), but it opened up before we finished all the paperwork. I didn't notice any wear or tear in the room beyond normal, but I travel a lot so I see a wide variation of hotel rooms.  This was near the top in my experience.  The only problem at check-in was that we did not get a copy of the resort activities nor a portable perks.  This was easily remedied later in the day when we went to the pool.  

The location was very good for getting around to the parks (we did not go to Animal Kingdom however).  We had used the magical express, so we did not have a car.  We brought some food with  us (crackers, cereal, etc) and bought the rest at the market in the Contemporary.  Prices are, of course, very high compared to a grocery store, but still cheaper than renting a car or taking a taxi.  We just didn't have enough needs to justify using a shopping service, but I think we would have done that if we stayed longer.  The price of soft drinks and beer are the most  outrageous markups, but still cheaper  than using the bars or vending machines. The first night we ate at the Contempo Cafe, but did not choose wisely from the menu.  I had the roast beef sandwich, which consisted of about two  slices of  deli style roast beef dipped into a flavorless dark broth and then placed on a dried out roll. My daughter had the pizza kids meal, which had a "pizza" slightly larger than an english muffin.  We eventually want back to the marketplace and bought a frozen pizza for $5 which we made in the room.  We went to the campfire that night and roasted marshmallows , followed by viewing the fireworks from the Top of the World. On our last night, we ordered differently at the Contempo after talking with some of our fellow guests, and this time it  was better with a good grilled chicken sandwich and a decent flatbread pizza. 

The Top of the World lounge was great.  I wish we had  more time to spend there.  The service was great and the drinks and snacks were excellent. I hope they do not take away this perk  for DVC members.

Views from the balcony below:


----------



## spiceycat

donutz022 said:


> Let me finish this long rant by saying this was our 3rd stay at bay lake and never had an issue and I will continue to stay there, but I expect better craftsmanship from maintenance for the price we pay for dues. Second there is a real disconnect between the contemporary and BLT when it comes to housekeeping and maintenance.



you need to write to DVC and tell them. the maids work for BLT not CR and should definitely know which is which. or at least they did. they could have changed their policy.

DVC won't improve BLT until the members tell them their policy toward it is unacceptable. then they will change things.


----------



## poohj80

spiceycat said:


> you need to write to DVC and tell them. the maids work for BLT not CR and should definitely know which is which. or at least they did. they could have changed their policy.
> 
> DVC won't improve BLT until the members tell them their policy toward it is unacceptable. then they will change things.



I submitted an e-mail with the issues we experienced during our recent stay.  I received a response that based on the nature of my comments, my message was forwarded to a Member Correspondence team for further review. I was supposed to be contacted within 5 business days, but have yet to hear from anyone.  

I'll keep you posted...


----------



## dmband

WOW
Nice thread collection


----------



## poohj80

poohj80 said:


> We stayed at BLT last week in 1BR LV #8436 (will post pix over the weekend).  Our room was fine although we did not get the location requested, however we experienced issues at check-in that were unbelievable.  Here's the short version...
> 
> We are DVC Members who were staying at BLT on points with a linked reservation.  This was our 6th stay at BLT and we have yet to stay at BLT without some kind of issue at check-in, but this visit tops them all.
> 
> Usually, we are told we have to check-out then check back in with a linked reservation, but after we explain this shouldn't be necessary and they consult with a manager, the issue is usually cleared up.  This time, however, the confusion reached a whole new level.
> 
> When we checked in during our most recent stay, there was an issue with adding the charging privileges to our room keys with the linked reservations.  Don't know why as we have stayed at other DVC Resorts with linked reservations without an issue.)  We were given room keys to access our room so we could get settled, but new keys with charging privileges would need to be delivered a bit later.  This was not a problem at all, but it wasn't until several days into our trip we realized what had been done to our reservation at check-in.
> 
> Our linked DVC reservations were cancelled and a new reservation was created for the length of our stay so that we would no longer have a linked reservation.  However, this made our reservation appear to be a cash reservation.  We did not realize this until we tried to access the Top of The World Lounge and were initially denied because our room keys did not reflect we were DVC Members staying on points (as is required for access).  This is when we called the front desk and were informed that our reservation did not appear to be made using our points.  The person I spoke with put me on hold while they tried to contact DVC, but they were left on hold so long they just told me I would need to call DVC to clear up the issues.
> 
> I then called DVC and told the Cast Member I spoke with that our concern was not only access to the Top of the World Lounge but also whether we would be charged for our room and for internet access (which is supposed to be complimentary for DVC Members staying on points).  He told me that he spoke with someone in the back room at the Contemporary and she said everything would be cleared up and we would not be charged for internet access.
> 
> On our check-out day, we received our account statement which showed a cash charge for each night followed by a large credit which kept us from having to pay for the room, but we were charged for internet access even though after speaking with DVC we were assured this would be corrected. I called and spoke with the back room and she was able to fix our account so it was finally correct.
> 
> What's frustrating to us as DVC Members is that we had to spend countless vacation hours on the phone with multiple Cast Members trying to fix a problem that we did not create.  Bay Lake Tower has been open for over 2 years now and the front desk at the Contemporary still doesn't seem to understand how to deal with DVC reservations.
> 
> Just curious is we are the only DVC Members who continue to have these type of issues when staying at BLT?



Just wanted to update everyone on our experience.  I received a call from a representative from DVC management to clarify what happened to us.  He was very apologetic and reassured us that the CMs who "adjusted" our reservation (he could tell in the system everyone who had touched our reservation) would be told that was not the way to handle such an issue and be taught the correct way.  Basically, he said all the CM at check-in had to do if they had an issue was to call DVC and ask them to make the adjustments for them.  Seems simple enough.

I was also pleasantly surprised that he offered to refund our most expensive night of points as compensation for our frustration (which was 45 BLT points).  I responded this was totally unnecessary as when I wrote I was just trying to help this from happening to the next family, but he insisted.  He also helped me make our next reservation which we had already been thinking about since it was going to involve a linked reservation again.  He made it a seamless reservation in hopes nothing like this happens again.

I am very pleased with the outcome and hope it keeps any of you from experiencing the frustrations we had on our last trip.


----------



## londonderrydisneyfan

I'm glad that worked out for you, that must have been frustrating to deal with.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

I'm so glad everything turned out so well for you, Pooj80!  That's wonderful.


----------



## aprincesswannabe

We just returned from Bay Lake Tower - and we consider ourselves very lucky!
Room 8012, a one room LV, but what a view we had of the Magic Kingdom.  We had requested an odd numbered room but didn't complain one bit when we saw the room.

Once again, a great stay at BLT.  We are already looking forward to the next time we travel "home".


----------



## work2play

Thanks everyone for more photos!  I have undated the first post with the links.  We are really looking forward to getting back to BLT!  We have a couple days booked the week after Thanksgiving, and then a week in late January.  I can't wait to try out the WiFi!  Hopefully we will not need to bring out own router!


----------



## LJD2143

Photos from our stay at BLT 10/22-10/29
Room 8004
1Bedroom LakeView

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ppony

Laurie, AWESOME ROOM!!! GREAT photos! THANK YOU!!!!!  Glad you enjoyed!!!


----------



## nelsonkg

great info thanks


----------



## work2play

Getting a couple of days in next weekend!  Can't wait!  I did have give up the Sunday night reservation, so someone on the waiting list is going to be happy!


----------



## foam09

Great thread we will be staying at BLT in September 2012 in a studio with standard view


----------



## ree123

ok-putting in our request for our ded 2 bd LV in Jan. We definately want a higher f;oor...my question to you is this-does the even numbered rooms have the 2 stools at breakfast bar? With 9 of us we need all the room in the am we can get for breakfasts...Thanks Also, the laundry area is smaller in the evens?


----------



## ppony

ree123 said:


> ok-putting in our request for our ded 2 bd LV in Jan. We definately want a higher f;oor...my question to you is this-does the even numbered rooms have the 2 stools at breakfast bar? With 9 of us we need all the room in the am we can get for breakfasts...Thanks Also, the laundry area is smaller in the evens?



All 2 BRs and probably 1 BRs have the same number of stools in them. Location of room won't matter. Same with the laundry area. Odd and even makes no difference. The distinction between odd and even is what side of the building you wat to be on for a view. That's all. Enjoy! We'll be there too in Jan..   Our last stay at BLT was in a 2BR and Lordy it was HEAVEN, PURE HEAVEN!  The amount of space you have is intoxicating! And addicting!


----------



## ree123

ppony said:


> All 2 BRs and probably 1 BRs have the same number of stools in them. Location of room won't matter. Same with the laundry area. Odd and even makes no difference. The distinction between odd and even is what side of the building you wat to be on for a view. That's all. Enjoy! We'll be there too in Jan..   Our last stay at BLT was in a 2BR and Lordy it was HEAVEN, PURE HEAVEN!  The amount of space you have is intoxicating! And addicting!



Thanks!I thought I read that lakeside rooms were smaller with no bar stools at island? We are going Jan 27-Feb 3. Cant wait!! what are your dates?


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

ppony said:


> All 2 BRs and probably 1 BRs have the same number of stools in them. Location of room won't matter. Same with the laundry area. Odd and even makes no difference. The distinction between odd and even is what side of the building you wat to be on for a view. That's all. Enjoy! We'll be there too in Jan..   Our last stay at BLT was in a 2BR and Lordy it was HEAVEN, PURE HEAVEN!  The amount of space you have is intoxicating! And addicting!



 .  I do believe that there are indeed differences?  If you're staying in a room on the OUTSIDE of the BLT (facing the MK), then your washer/dryer are stackables in a "closet" and you do not have stools at your Island.  If you're staying on the inside of the "C", then you will have a "room" specifically for your laundry needs, and stools at your Island.  

Can anyone else confirm this?  Just want to be sure we all have the correct info...  thx!!


----------



## ppony

MrsBlovesDisney said:


> .  I do believe that there are indeed differences?  If you're staying in a room on the OUTSIDE of the BLT (facing the MK), then your washer/dryer are stackables in a "closet" and you do not have stools at your Island.  If you're staying on the inside of the "C", then you will have a "room" specifically for your laundry needs, and stools at your Island.
> 
> Can anyone else confirm this?  Just want to be sure we all have the correct info...  thx!!



Wow! Well, that'll learn me.  THANKS! I can't, for the life of me, figure out whey they'd put thet much extra work and difference into the rooms like that. that's more manpower and more money!    GASP!  Why they wouldn't have stools at an island would be confounding!  UGH! The only other villa we've stayed beside the BLT one at so far was a 2BR AKV Kidani. Other than general obvious differences, they were similar.  We stayed on the outside of the C in a TP view room and we had stools and the laundry was in a closet. Goes to show that you should expect the unexpected! And... not ASSume!   Sorry for being the bad info bearer! 


I can't find my all photos right now  of the room but here's one. You can see the island chairs.


----------



## ree123

So, outside c has island stools but inside the c doesnt? Thanks! Confused


----------



## ppony

ree123 said:


> So, outside c has island stools but inside the c doesnt? Thanks! Confused



My personal bet is they both do. The DVC model made no distinction in decor and between stools and none as the model had stools and it just makes zero sense not to. I'm trying to help my son w/ a homework project at the moment or I'd search the photos. I BET you'll find what you need.


----------



## ree123

Thank you, ppony!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ree123 said:


> So, outside c has island stools but inside the c doesnt? Thanks! Confused



It is correct that there are design differences in many of the outer and inner C rooms b/c of the curvature of the building. Most of the inner C rooms are narrower by the window and have less space in the living room/kitchen area. That is why there are not any stools at the island.  The room is slightly pie shaped so the wider part of the wedge gave more space for a laundry room.   The outer C rooms are opposite with the larger part of the wedge by the windows and more space in the living room/kitchen area and space for stools. But there wasn't the same amount of room for an entire laundry room so it's a closet instead.  
With 9 I'd request outer C to get more living space and skip the big laundry room.


----------



## ree123

Thanks Kathy! I will call Ms back tmro... we will def need more living space.


----------



## hmillerbarilla

ree123 said:


> So, outside c has island stools but inside the c doesnt? Thanks! Confused



The rooms on the inner C (that I've been in) do NOT have stools.  The outer C rooms have stools with the stackable where the inner C rooms have no stools and the laundry room.

I preferred the "roominess" of the outer C living area and the stackable washer/dryer.

Either way, the resort is great.


----------



## ppony

Well I'm certainly learning something today.  Who wants a larger laundry room on vacation?!?!  I want room for my family to eat and relax! EEEK!  Good stuff to know I had no idea the difference in space was that noticeable. Enough to require removing furniture!  Me no likey! 
Then for you ree123, I *HIGHLY* recommend asking for an outer C room with 9 people.  I can't imagine trying to put that many people, even in a 2 bedroom, where the living and sleeping areas are slightly smaller than on the outer C. It was so amazingly spacious on that side!


----------



## Deesknee

Okay, I guess I am the odd man out here.   I love OKW because of the full size laundry room.  We are a family of 6 and do alot of laundry while on a dvc vacation.  Plus the stack washer and dryer seem much louder to me. DD was on the sleep sofa once while on a SSR vac. and had problems falling asleep if the washer/dryer were on.  At home she shares a room with her 8 year old sister and lives in a college dorm....she is NOT a light sleeper.  Maybe it was just the particular washer/dryer that trip, but given the option we take a laundry room vs. a stack washer dryer, but we usually get a 2 bedroom so room isn't an issue for the 6 of us.

But, i do like the stools.


----------



## Tea4Alice

We will be at the BLT soon (12-4-11) in a 2bedroom magic theme view, anyone have a suggestion in what room# we should request? Thanks! Forgot to mention it is a dedicated theme.


----------



## psac

Deesknee said:


> Plus the stack washer and dryer seem much louder to me. DD was on the sleep sofa once while on a SSR vac. and had problems falling asleep if the washer/dryer were on. .



We just stayed a week at BWV, and the stack washer/dryer there wasn't that loud... except for the buzz that the drier was done.  Holy carp, that buzzer was so loud, I'm surprised the neighbors didn't complain.  No way to turn it off, either.  So not something we could run before we went to sleep.

All things considered, though, I'm glad we have the outer ring request for our April BLT stay.  I'd rather have the extra living space for sure.


----------



## spiceycat

Tea4Alice said:


> We will be at the BLT soon (12-4-11) in a 2bedroom magic theme view, anyone have a suggestion in what room# we should request? Thanks! Forgot to mention it is a dedicated theme.



just ask for a higher level - the higher the better and on the north side - but you should get a castle/space mountain view regardless - it might not be in the center of the window in the livingroom - like in the ad.

just don't take a room below the 7th level if you can.

i would say 16 or 22 or 24 and you want above the level 77

so say the 8th floor would be 7816 or 7822 or 7824.
the floors are the first 2 number - 70.


----------



## Tea4Alice

spiceycat said:


> just ask for a higher level - the higher the better and on the north side - but you should get a castle/space mountain view regardless - it might not be in the center of the window in the livingroom - like in the ad.
> 
> just don't take a room below the 7th level if you can.
> 
> i would say 16 or 22 or 24 and you want above the level 77
> 
> so say the 8th floor would be 7816 or 7822 or 7824.
> the floors are the first 2 number - 70.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## foam09

When we go next September we have a standard studio booked so what sort of view can we expect


----------



## poohj80

foam09 said:


> When we go next September we have a standard studio booked so what sort of view can we expect



Lower floor with view or trees or parking lot.


----------



## 38053WDW

Glad they fix te situation ... Holding out till 2013 after FL construction done -


----------



## spiceycat

foam09 said:


> When we go next September we have a standard studio booked so what sort of view can we expect



the north side has some views of the MK - also a service area.
try for a fifth floor north side, even number room.
try not to get the first floor or odd number.


----------



## Sid74

We have just returned from a 2 night stay at BLT. I booked a LV 1 bedroom at the 7 month window. After reading the advice on here I requested an even numbered room.

We checked in on 13th December and got room 8110. It is on the 11th floor, and has a fantastic view of the MK. We watched the fireworks from the room instead of going to the TOWL, like I had planned.


----------



## disneypoor

Hello!  I have read through the first 25 pages of this wonderful thread.  My eyes are getting heavy, and my laptop battery is just about done.  I'm positive the answer to my question is in this thread somewhere, but I was hoping someone could give me a response so I can quit reading for a while.  I have a 2 bedroom dedicated MK view room booked for next summer.  Originally (until this morning), I had a Lakeview booked but then switched to a MK view.  Should I have done this?  From what I read, it looks like many of the lakeview dedicated 2 BR's have views of the castle.  It may be too late to switch back now, and that's okay, but I just want to know for the future.  Also, if I stick with the MK view, is there anything I should request to make sure we get the best view possible?  I think I read that I should request an upper floor.  What floor should I request?

If I can switch back to a 2 BR Dedicated Lakeview, what should I request?

TIA!  I don't know what I'd do without the DIS!

Susan


----------



## ppony

disneypoor said:


> Hello!  I have read through the first 25 pages of this wonderful thread.  My eyes are getting heavy, and my laptop battery is just about done.  I'm positive the answer to my question is in this thread somewhere, but I was hoping someone could give me a response so I can quit reading for a while.  I have a 2 bedroom dedicated MK view room booked for next summer.  Originally (until this morning), I had a Lakeview booked but then switched to a MK view.  Should I have done this?  From what I read, it looks like *many of the lakeview dedicated 2 BR's have views of the castle*.  It may be too late to switch back now, and that's okay, but I just want to know for the future.  Also, if I stick with the MK view, is there anything I should request to make sure we get the best view possible?  I think I read that I should request an upper floor.  What floor should I request?
> 
> If I can switch back to a 2 BR Dedicated Lakeview, what should I request?
> 
> TIA!  I don't know what I'd do without the DIS!
> 
> Susan


Some do but more than half of them don't. If it's imperative to have that view then you're running a better than 50/50 risk by booking a LV at not getting it, and you have no recourse once you arrive. We had a MK view and it was divine! COMPLETELY supreme! I'l go check the map to see what the percentages really are, but I wouldn't run that risk if it was important.

I don't know what you situation was and if you were renting points or paying cash or whatnot, but if you borrowed points from the next UY, you won't be able to put them back.  
I can't recall if it's the even or odd number to request to be on that side of the building but the north side was told to me as well. Ask to be above the 5th floor (at least). I just asked for the higher the better. Too many requests though run the risk of them not knowing what was most important to you when they assign rooms and you may get the  one but not the other and then be disappointed in something.

I hope that helps and nothing was wrong.

Go check out page #1 of this thread. It'll show you how many of everything are where. There are only 2 columns of dedicated 2BRs on the outer crescent (MK side) but there are 4 columns of them on the lake side. So if my math is correct (and I'm an artist so math is sooooo not my thang  ) you are twice as likely to get the inner crescent as the outer.


----------



## disneypoor

Thank you for your fast response!  I am a BLT owner, but this is our first reservation, so all of this is new to me.  I didn't have to borrow any points.  I have two 2 bedroom units reserved.  One of them is a 2 BR Lockoff with a SV, and mine is a 2 BR Dedicated with a MK view (I'm a brat, but I figured if we were all going on my points, my family was getting the room with the view).  I could bank those points for next year, though, and since it added quite a few (48 points), I didn't know if it was worth it to switch to MK view or not.  Sounds like the view from these rooms is amazing though.

I will call tomorrow and see if there are even any LV rooms available, and then I will request an upper floor facing the north.  Does that sound right?  Thanks again for helping me out!

Susan


----------



## ppony

disneypoor said:


> Thank you for your fast response!  I am a BLT owner, but this is our first reservation, so all of this is new to me.  I didn't have to borrow any points.  I have two 2 bedroom units reserved.  One of them is a 2 BR Lockoff with a SV, and mine is a 2 BR Dedicated with a MK view (I'm a brat, but I figured if we were all going on my points, my family was getting the room with the view).  I could bank those points for next year, though, and since it added quite a few (48 points), I didn't know if it was worth it to switch to MK view or not.  Sounds like the view from these rooms is amazing though.
> 
> I will call tomorrow and see if there are even any LV rooms available, and then I will request an upper floor facing the north.  Does that sound right?  Thanks again for helping me out!
> 
> Susan


I'm a brat too so I feel ya!   youw ant what you want, so there! And hey, these are our family memories and what's wrong w/  trying to architect them tehe best way you know how.   I know for sure north will give you a  good shot, but I think possibly south will too? Just not inner crescent. We were on a wait list to get a MK view for our short stint in a few weeks but given I booked at 5 months out I was thrilled to get a LV anyway. So we'll see if the requests come through, and if they don't? Well, hey, we're at BLT and we have a great view regardless right?   MK view for US was superb so if you can't get a LV consider it a  sign I say.


----------



## disneypoor

I definitely won't be crying if I call in the morning and am stuck with MK view.  When I called in this morning, I just figured "what the heck".  I had plenty of points and didn't have to borrow, so why not?  Of course, that's what I do.  Then, when I've had time to really think about it, I wonder what the heck I was thinking.  I'm much more rational a few hours after I've already jumped in feet first and it's too late.  Thanks again for your help.

I also wanted to tell you to have a magical time going to Disney without the kids!  I hope your waitlist comes through!

Susan


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

disneypoor said:


> Hello!  I have read through the first 25 pages of this wonderful thread.  My eyes are getting heavy, and my laptop battery is just about done.  I'm positive the answer to my question is in this thread somewhere, but I was hoping someone could give me a response so I can quit reading for a while.  I have a 2 bedroom dedicated MK view room booked for next summer.  Originally (until this morning), I had a Lakeview booked but then switched to a MK view.  Should I have done this?  From what I read, it looks like many of the lakeview dedicated 2 BR's have views of the castle.  It may be too late to switch back now, and that's okay, but I just want to know for the future.  Also, if I stick with the MK view, is there anything I should request to make sure we get the best view possible?  I think I read that I should request an upper floor.  What floor should I request?
> 
> If I can switch back to a 2 BR Dedicated Lakeview, what should I request?
> 
> TIA!  I don't know what I'd do without the DIS!
> 
> Susan



If I counted correctly there is approx a 19% chance of getting a dedicated lakeview room that _might_ have a view of the MK.  The request will be north side, even numbered room.  High floor would be better but getting all of those requests filled is not very likely just so you're aware.

If you really wanted MK view then stick with that booking category.  If you want to conserve points then try to go back with the lakeview, makes the listed requests and cross your fingers!


----------



## disneypoor

KAT4DISNEY said:


> If I counted correctly there is approx a 19% chance of getting a dedicated lakeview room that _might_ have a view of the MK.  The request will be north side, even numbered room.  High floor would be better but getting all of those requests filled is not very likely just so you're aware.
> 
> If you really wanted MK view then stick with that booking category.  If you want to conserve points then try to go back with the lakeview, makes the listed requests and cross your fingers!



Thank you for your reply.  I just showed my husband a video of BLT and it showed the fireworks through one of the windows in the villa, and I think that got him.  We're likely sticking with our MK view.  I am going to call in the morning and request a high floor though.  Thanks again.

Susan


----------



## ppony

disneypoor said:


> I definitely won't be crying if I call in the morning and am stuck with MK view.  When I called in this morning, I just figured "what the heck".  I had plenty of points and didn't have to borrow, so why not?  Of course, that's what I do.  Then, when I've had time to really think about it, I wonder what the heck I was thinking.  I'm much more rational a few hours after I've already jumped in feet first and it's too late.  Thanks again for your help.
> 
> I also wanted to tell you to have a magical time going to Disney without the kids!  I hope your waitlist comes through!
> 
> Susan


I totally get that!!! When you first buy in, you get a glut of points and can totally go "high on the hog". Trouble is, I never looked back like you did. I burned those points.   BUT so far, the points we have have worked out perfectly for our traveling style. We only go every other year. This year is a blip in that DH and I are celebrating our 20th in Sept. so when a chance came to go in Jan. I snapped it up.   Airfare for under $500 for the 2 of us. I HAD to. Our waitlist is done now since we're within the 45(?) day window, but it's OK. We're thrilled to be going as a couple. Our first time away from the kids in 12 years. EVER. LV will be fine! But let me wish you luck in getting want you want!   BLT RULES! 


OH, and the cheese pizza you get for room service at BLT isn't a shred of the cardboard you get in the parks, it's PHENOMENAL!!!!  I recommend it if you like pizza. YUM!


----------



## disneypoor

ppony said:


> I totally get that!!! When you first buy in, you get a glut of points and can totally go "high on the hog". Trouble is, I never looked back like you did. I burned those points.   BUT so far, the points we have have worked out perfectly for our traveling style. We only go every other year. This year is a blip in that DH and I are celebrating our 20th in Sept. so when a chance came to go in Jan. I snapped it up.   Airfare for under $500 for the 2 of us. I HAD to. Our waitlist is done now since we're within the 45(?) day window, but it's OK. We're thrilled to be going as a couple. Our first time away from the kids in 12 years. EVER. LV will be fine! But let me wish you luck in getting want you want!   BLT RULES!



Have a great trip!  We've been married over 18 years and just took our first trip without the kids about a year and a half ago.  We had such a great time that we went on another one this past September.  I can't wait to check out BLT!


----------



## mblc14

We are renting points in march. Lake view studio. What would be a good request for our options? Would love to get lucky with a mk view as well( I know it's highly unlikey), but what should the exact request be?


----------



## momof3poohlovers

I just thought I would post a couple of pictures from our BLT room.  This was our second stay at BLT.  The first was in room 7830 in Nov. 2010.  It was supposed to be a "magic kingdom view" but honestly, I thought our "lake view" room this time had a much better view.  The nice thing about 7830 was that it was the first room next to the elevator on the 8th floor so it made it nice when going back and forth to the monorails.

This trip we went over Thanksgiving week (2011) and reserved a "Lake View" room.  My only request was a high floor.  We were on the 14th floor in room 8402 and had what I consider probably the best view possible of both the lake and the Magic Kingdom.  I loved this room.  It was in great condition, no housekeeping or maintenance issues.  The only con was that it is literally the furthest room away from the elevators and especially the elevators leading to the monorail.  It is the last room in the hallway though so it is very quiet.  I would definitely love to have it again.  Anyway, here are some pictures!


----------



## momof3poohlovers

I have no idea how to reduce the size of the pictures, I'm sorry.  Here are a couple of others.


----------



## momof3poohlovers

One more, I am trying to resize them but it isn't working.


----------



## mousefan1972

We just returned from 6 nights in villa 7304, which is a 1 BR standard view.  Directly in front of the balcony off the master bedroom is the lake.  Turn left and the view is of Space Mountain.   Definitely a great value for standard view points.     Pics:


----------



## work2play

Happy New Year BLT lovers!  I have updated the first post with the links to the latest view photos.  Thanks to everyone for making this thread so successful!  Here is to some great stays in 2012!!  I can't wait for my next BLT stay, in around 3 weeks.  Dedicated 2 BR lake view...  Hoping for a high floor!


----------



## Mich Mouse

I've been reading this thread for a while but can't seem to lcoate the information I'm seeking.

Which rooms are on the outer crescent (facing Bay LAke/MK/Tennis Courts?)
Are they the even numbered rooms or odd?  

We have a LV room room and I'm hoping for a low floor.  Are there many rooms that would meet this request or am I looking at a slim to none chance?

Happy New Year


----------



## work2play

Mich Mouse said:


> I've been reading this thread for a while but can't seem to lcoate the information I'm seeking.
> 
> Which rooms are on the outer crescent (facing Bay LAke/MK/Tennis Courts?)
> Are they the even numbered rooms or odd?
> 
> We have a LV room room and I'm hoping for a low floor.  Are there many rooms that would meet this request or am I looking at a slim to none chance?
> 
> Happy New Year



The data you are looking for is in post #1.  Even numbered rooms are on the "outer cresent".  There are lots of LV rooms on lower floors.  You should request a room on a lower floor, many people want rooms on higher floors, so it should be easy to get one on a lower floor.  If you post the room type (studio, 1 BR, 2 BR or 2 BR D) I can give you the room numbers that fit your description.  Note that the most of the rooms on floors 1-3 are standard view.


----------



## Mich Mouse

work2play said:


> The data you are looking for is in post #1.  Even numbered rooms are on the "outer cresent".  There are lots of LV rooms on lower floors.  You should request a room on a lower floor, many people want rooms on higher floors, so it should be easy to get one on a lower floor.  If you post the room type (studio, 1 BR, 2 BR or 2 BR D) I can give you the room numbers that fit your description.  Note that the most of the rooms on floors 1-3 are standard view.



LOL!  I ws reading the more current posts when I should have started with 1! Thanks for your response and offer to help.

We have a Studio, LV booked for this trip.


----------



## work2play

Mich Mouse said:


> LOL!  I ws reading the more current posts when I should have started with 1! Thanks for your response and offer to help.
> 
> We have a Studio, LV booked for this trip.



To get a LV studio with a partial MK view, you want one that ends in 06, 08 or 14.  The LV rooms that meet that criteria are on the 6th floor and up.  If you want a low floor, there are LV rooms on floors 2-5 on the other side, so asking for a low floor may get you one that looks toward the contemporary and bay lake...


----------



## Mich Mouse

work2play said:


> To get a LV studio with a partial MK view, you want one that ends in 06, 08 or 14.  The LV rooms that meet that criteria are on the 6th floor and up.  If you want a low floor, there are LV rooms on floors 2-5 on the other side, so asking for a low floor may get you one that looks toward the contemporary and bay lake...



Though there are rooms on the North side that are on low floors and face Bay Lake, right?  We were once in a LVS , one of the last rooms on the outer crescent (closest to the pool) and had a great view of the fireworks.  I really don't care about MK view, more low floor ( 4 or lower) and quiet.  What do you suggest?


----------



## hmillerbarilla

We have 2 BLT stays coming up.  One in March and one in July.  

For July I have a LV studio booked, and am hoping for a glimpse of the MK.  Glad that you have that all figured out so I know what to request!  Last time we had a LV studio we had a fantastic view of the MK and the fireworks.  It was great!

I'm just looking forward to being back!


----------



## work2play

Mich Mouse said:


> Though there are rooms on the North side that are on low floors and face Bay Lake, right?  We were once in a LVS , one of the last rooms on the outer crescent (closest to the pool) and had a great view of the fireworks.  I really don't care about MK view, more low floor ( 4 or lower) and quiet.  What do you suggest?



The rooms on the northside outer cresent that are on the low floors (floors 2-5) are standard view because the trees block the view.

 I would just ask for a low floor even number room, the southside is nice and quiet and has nice views.


----------



## downontheBW

We have our first BLT stay coming up in February  and I would like a room with the most potential for sun!  We're getting out of the cold, grey north so I want to have sun on our balcony.  We have a LVS so I was going to ask for view of the contemporary / higher floor.  Does that sound right?

work2play and everyone else - thanks for all the info in this great thread!!


----------



## work2play

downontheBW said:


> We have our first BLT stay coming up in February  and I would like a room with the most potential for sun!  We're getting out of the cold, grey north so I want to have sun on our balcony.  We have a LVS so I was going to ask for view of the contemporary / higher floor.  Does that sound right?
> 
> work2play and everyone else - thanks for all the info in this great thread!!



The most sun is probably south which does face the Contemporary.  I assume you have a lake view room?  Facing the Contemporary (as opposed to the BLT pool) would be an even numbered room (XX32-XX44), you can see the options in post #1.


----------



## akcalsyn

My message is disappearing.  Sorry if this is duplicate! 

Thanks! This was a big help!

We have stayed in BLT rooms 8126 and 7820.  Do you want pics from them?

Thanks! Alicia


----------



## ppony

akcalsyn said:


> My message is disappearing.  Sorry if this is duplicate!
> 
> Thanks! This was a big help!
> 
> We have stayed in BLT rooms 8126 and 7820.  Do you want pics from them?
> 
> Thanks! Alicia



I don't think it's possible to have too many pics of ANY room or view!


----------



## downontheBW

work2play said:


> The most sun is probably south which does face the Contemporary.  I assume you have a lake view room?  Facing the Contemporary (as opposed to the BLT pool) would be an even numbered room (XX32-XX44), you can see the options in post #1.



Yes, Lake View Studio.  I'll put the request in for even numbered room.  Thanks!!


----------



## jandkmom

I forgot to post my pics of 7602 from this past Jan. Amazing view! Here they are:


----------



## jandkmom

Oh, and the room was a 2 BD suite, LV (but really a great TPV).


----------



## work2play

jandkmom said:


> Oh, and the room was a 2 BD suite, LV (but really a great TPV).



Thanks!  I added a link to your pics on the first post.


----------



## jandkmom

work2play said:


> Thanks!  I added a link to your pics on the first post.



You're welcome!  This thread was really helpful when we were deciding to stay at BLT last year so I figured I would pay it forward.


----------



## toots82

we had 2 bdrm 7905, crackin view of the pool and out over the lake, could see the epcot ball too xx


----------



## toots82

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2261861058822&l=28bc192c8e

not sure if this works


----------



## molly1206

Just booked a std view 1 bedroom at BLT!! Looking at the room number map it looks like the ground floor rooms on the outer part of the C, facing the contemporary  tower and marina, are considered standard view.  I'm wondering though because I read someone post on here that standard would be trees or parking lot .  I requested a ground floor in hopes we would get one of those rooms(with the open lawn outside the door), but if those are lake view I better change my request!! Anyone know??? Thanks!!!!


----------



## ppony

molly1206 said:


> Just booked a std view 1 bedroom at BLT!! Looking at the room number map it looks like the ground floor rooms on the outer part of the C, facing the contemporary  tower and marina, are considered standard view.  I'm wondering though because I read someone post on here that standard would be trees or parking lot .  I requested a ground floor in hopes we would get one of those rooms(with the open lawn outside the door), but if those are lake view I better change my request!! Anyone know??? Thanks!!!!



Other than those diagrams on the first page of this thread whoich I've references so many more times than I can cout   ,  google maps is your friend! http://g.co/maps/8d9bu  Have a look for yourself!  I LOVE looking at WDW from satellite view.  Looks like ones closest to the lobby will have that kind of view of the parking lot and the further out you go, trees and the contemporary. There are what looks like, only 8  SV 1BRs on the inner circle and over twice that on the outer. You'll have a pretty good shot at the outer rooms.


----------



## work2play

molly1206 said:


> Just booked a std view 1 bedroom at BLT!! Looking at the room number map it looks like the ground floor rooms on the outer part of the C, facing the contemporary  tower and marina, are considered standard view.  I'm wondering though because I read someone post on here that standard would be trees or parking lot .  I requested a ground floor in hopes we would get one of those rooms(with the open lawn outside the door), but if those are lake view I better change my request!! Anyone know??? Thanks!!!!



As best I can tell there are 26 SV 1BR rooms, 8 inner 18 outter.  There are only 3 rooms that meet your description 7134, 7136 and 7142.

Good luck


----------



## work2play

From the DVC Member email received today:

_Disney Vacation Club® is pleased to announce that 2013 Vacation Point Charts are now available online to help spark your imagination as you dream up next year's vacations.

As you plan your travels, please note that Disney Vacation Club has adjusted the 2013 Vacation Point Charts for Bay Lake Tower at Disney's Contemporary Resort and Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa.

*The adjustments to the Bay Lake Tower chart stem from a scheduled reassignment of 10 rooms from Theme Park View to Standard View effective Jan. 1, 2013.* This shift is based on Member and Guest feedback, and is designed to better reflect the rooms' views._

I will update the first post later in the year, but I am sure that it is the rooms on the lower floors.... Not exactly sure which 10, there are 6 on the third floor, but not sure what other 4 rooms....


----------



## mousefan1972

work2play said:


> From the DVC Member email received today:
> 
> _Disney Vacation Club® is pleased to announce that 2013 Vacation Point Charts are now available online to help spark your imagination as you dream up next year's vacations.
> 
> As you plan your travels, please note that Disney Vacation Club has adjusted the 2013 Vacation Point Charts for Bay Lake Tower at Disney's Contemporary Resort and Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa.
> 
> *The adjustments to the Bay Lake Tower chart stem from a scheduled reassignment of 10 rooms from Theme Park View to Standard View effective Jan. 1, 2013.* This shift is based on Member and Guest feedback, and is designed to better reflect the rooms' views._
> 
> I will update the first post later in the year, but I am sure that it is the rooms on the lower floors.... Not exactly sure which 10, there are 6 on the third floor, but not sure what other 4 rooms....



Any ideas as to the room types?  Was it 10 lock off 2 BRs that were reclassified?  Or 5 1 BRs, 5 studios, etc....?


----------



## wdrl

work2play said:


> *The adjustments to the Bay Lake Tower chart stem from a scheduled reassignment of 10 rooms from Theme Park View to Standard View effective Jan. 1, 2013.* This shift is based on Member and Guest feedback, and is designed to better reflect the rooms' views.[/I]
> 
> I will update the first post later in the year, but I am sure that it is the rooms on the lower floors.... Not exactly sure which 10, there are 6 on the third floor, but not sure what other 4 rooms....



I suspect DVC is talking about 10 "Vacation Homes" and not 10 rooms.  Each lock-off two-bedroom is considered one Vacation Home.  There are four Vacation Homes on BLT's 3rd floor and six Vacation Homes on the 4th floor that are currently classified as Theme Park Views.  I think those will be the 10 Vacation Homes reclassified to Standard View.

Basically, in 2013 the Theme Park Views will begin on the 5th floor, while currently they start on the 3rd floor.  We probably won't be able to confirm this change until guests start to check in to BLT in January 2013.

P.S. -- Thanks for maintaining this thread!!!


----------



## DVCBrian

wdrl said:


> I suspect DVC is talking about 10 "Vacation Homes" and not 10 rooms.  Each lock-off two-bedroom is considered one Vacation Home.  There are four Vacation Homes on BLT's 3rd floor and six Vacation Homes on the 4th floor that are currently classified as Theme Park Views.  I think those will be the 10 Vacation Homes reclassified to Standard View.



You could be right.  However, I have my own theory as to the "10 rooms" they plan to reassign:

3rd floor - all rooms reassigned as SV (7316, 7318, 7320, 7326, 7328, 7330)
4th floor - half of the rooms reassigned as SV (7426, 7428, 7430)
5th floor - one room reassigned as SV (7530)

I once had a chance to walk through 7530 (a 2BR dedicated) and the view was awful - with the added "bonus" of direct line of sight from the living room to every person walking across the skybridge from CR to BLT - no privacy at all.  I'm convinced they get lots of complaints about 7530....


----------



## ppony

wdrl said:


> I suspect DVC is talking about 10 "Vacation Homes" and not 10 rooms.  Each lock-off two-bedroom is considered one Vacation Home.  There are four Vacation Homes on BLT's 3rd floor and six Vacation Homes on the 4th floor that are currently classified as Theme Park Views.  I think those will be the 10 Vacation Homes reclassified to Standard View.
> 
> Basically, in 2013 the Theme Park Views will begin on the 5th floor, while currently they start on the 3rd floor.  We probably won't be able to confirm this change until guests start to check in to BLT in January 2013.
> 
> P.S. -- Thanks for maintaining this thread!!!



I'm REALLY happy to hear this. There are some of those TP rooms that are just so NOT TP worthy. Gosh, I remember a thread getting really heated when people were saying they should reassign them and others saying it would never happen and those of us that wished they would were idiots. If you're spending premium points, you should be getting what you paid for.  No matter how they do it, actually SEEING what the views are with eyeballs and making the assignment is what was needed over looking on a architectural diagram and doing it.


----------



## work2play

wdrl said:


> I suspect DVC is talking about 10 "Vacation Homes" and not 10 rooms.  Each lock-off two-bedroom is considered one Vacation Home.  There are four Vacation Homes on BLT's 3rd floor and six Vacation Homes on the 4th floor that are currently classified as Theme Park Views.  I think those will be the 10 Vacation Homes reclassified to Standard View.
> 
> Basically, in 2013 the Theme Park Views will begin on the 5th floor, while currently they start on the 3rd floor.  We probably won't be able to confirm this change until guests start to check in to BLT in January 2013.
> 
> P.S. -- Thanks for maintaining this thread!!!



You are very welcome!  Thanks for all the information you provide as well, I could not have done it without you!

Your theory makes sense, looks like an easy way to come up with the 10 vacation homes.  I also agree that I would be disappointed to get 7530, but I am safe since I would never pick MK view due to the view of the parking lot....


----------



## ppony

work2play said:


> You are very welcome!  Thanks for all the information you provide as well, I could not have done it without you!
> 
> Your theory makes sense, looks like an easy way to come up with the 10 vacation homes.  I also agree that I would be disappointed to get 7530, but I am safe since I would never pick MK view due to the view of the parking lot....



I want to thank you as well Work2play for the work put in on this thread. I can't tell you how often I've come to it and referenced it!


----------



## shalom

ppony said:


> I want to thank you as well Work2play for the work put in on this thread. I can't tell you how often I've come to it and referenced it!



Second this.


----------



## DVCBrian

DVCBrian said:


> You could be right.  However, I have my own theory as to the "10 rooms" they plan to reassign:
> 
> 3rd floor - all rooms reassigned as SV (7316, 7318, 7320, 7326, 7328, 7330)
> 4th floor - half of the rooms reassigned as SV (7426, 7428, 7430)
> 5th floor - one room reassigned as SV (7530)
> 
> I once had a chance to walk through 7530 (a 2BR dedicated) and the view was awful - with the added "bonus" of direct line of sight from the living room to every person walking across the skybridge from CR to BLT - no privacy at all.  I'm convinced they get lots of complaints about 7530....



Based on hints and techniques described by others in this thread, I've attempted to calculate the total points per year for 2011, 2012 and 2013 (based on the above theory for 2013).  In my calculation, I assumed for points purposes that BLT contains only 2BR and GV accommodations and used only 2BR DED/LO and GV counts to calculate the total points in the resort per year.  In the above 10 rooms I've listed, 7318/7320 comprise a 2BR LO, and 7326/7328 and 7426/7428 also comprise 2BR LO units, so there are a total of 7 2BR units when you count each studio/1BR combination as a single 2BR LO.

2011 - 5,723,488 points
2012 - 5,736,129 points (366 days due to leap year)

For 2013, with the assumption that 10 "rooms" or 7 2BR rooms were reassigned from TP to SV category, the result is:

2013 - 5,717,291 points

If these assumptions and calculations are all correct (a great big IF!!!) there is a 6,197 point difference (or less than 0.11% difference) between 2011 and 2013 which out of a 5.7 million point total, is pretty darn close to "unchanged", the word Disney used to describe the net effect of the change across the total resort.

As another point of interest, if I adjust the 2012 calculation to assume that Feb 2012 has 28 days instead of 29 days, the total would have been 5,719,913 points - leap year added more than 16,000 points to the 2012 calendar.  This is even closer to the 2013 calculation - again using the assumptions I've described.



> The adjustments to the Bay Lake Tower chart stem from a scheduled reassignment of 10 rooms from Theme Park View to Standard View effective Jan. 1, 2013. This shift is based on Member and Guest feedback, and is designed to better reflect the rooms' views. At Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa, the Vacation Points required for Treehouse Villas are increasing based on high Member demand.
> 
> Increases and decreases within these two Resorts' charts keep the total number of Vacation Points for each Resort unchanged.



I too would like to thank work2play for all the work maintaining this thread.  My family has depended on information learned in this thread to make the most of every visit to BLT - a building which we love and which prompted us to join DVC in the first place.

Finally, as to why I've gone to all this effort......  The other theories posted in this thread as to how DVC will reallocate BLT rooms from TP to SV are very credible and are likely to be accurate.  I however remain struck by the particular case of room 7530 - this room simply must be reclassified as SV in my opinion.  So, my approach to the question was to start with the assumption that 7530 was being reclassified, and then count from there to find the rest of the rooms.


----------



## JWG

I assumed when they said 10 rooms, they meant 10 2BRs and that the changes would impact 73xx and 74xx, rooms xx16 - xx30.

That is 10 2BRs, 6 dedicated and 4 lock-offs.

If they do something different, then they're not changing all the rooms on the 3rd and 4th floor which would seem odd.  All of those rooms share the same view issues, below the tree and monorail line.  Unless the curve of the monorail makes the rooms closer to the CR on the 4th floor enjoy a better view requiring no change.


----------



## luckyman_apd

I have a question. I've checked this thread several times, and looked at the building chart on the first page. Last February (early february) we stayed here on rented points (our intro to DVC and started our interest in purchasing). I know we paid for 231 points for a 5 night stay. That was Tuesday through Saturday Night. That is the point requirements for SV. Our room was located on the top floor of the building, a short walk to the TOWL. I know we were on the north side in the inner ring. We had a great view of the lake, and the water electric parade each night.  So, looking at the building chart, it had to be room 8605. I swore it was more like 8609, but that can't be right looking at the chart as we had a dedicated 2br, not a lock off. I'm pretty sure we were not the last room on the end either. 

Anyway, this is ABSOLUTELY a Lake View room, but I know we only used SV points. Is it possible they would put us in a LV with SV reservations?  Now that we are waiting on ROFR for a BLT contract, just curious if this happens on occasion or if we were just extremely lucky.  I can't see the lady we rented from using LV points and only charging us SV pricing. She did say when she booked our reservation, this was the LAST 2 br available as we actually had planned to go a week earlier but changed it to get all of our nights in the BLT. The other weeks we let her know we could travel she told us they had no availability for the Friday and Saturday nights, so we took this one. We also didn't check in still 11pm at night.


----------



## DVCBrian

luckyman_apd said:


> I have a question. I've checked this thread several times, and looked at the building chart on the first page. Last February (early february) we stayed here on rented points (our intro to DVC and started our interest in purchasing). I know we paid for 231 points for a 5 night stay. That was Tuesday through Saturday Night. That is the point requirements for SV. Our room was located on the top floor of the building, a short walk to the TOWL. I know we were on the north side in the inner ring. We had a great view of the lake, and the water electric parade each night.  So, looking at the building chart, it had to be room 8605. I swore it was more like 8609, but that can't be right looking at the chart as we had a dedicated 2br, not a lock off. I'm pretty sure we were not the last room on the end either.
> 
> Anyway, this is ABSOLUTELY a Lake View room, but I know we only used SV points. Is it possible they would put us in a LV with SV reservations?  Now that we are waiting on ROFR for a BLT contract, just curious if this happens on occasion or if we were just extremely lucky.  I can't see the lady we rented from using LV points and only charging us SV pricing. She did say when she booked our reservation, this was the LAST 2 br available as we actually had planned to go a week earlier but changed it to get all of our nights in the BLT. The other weeks we let her know we could travel she told us they had no availability for the Friday and Saturday nights, so we took this one. We also didn't check in still 11pm at night.



One possibility is that there was a problem with one of the SV 2BR rooms making it unavailable for occupancy on your check in day, and they put you into an available LV 2BR.  Don't expect this to happen again - I suspect this is pretty unusual.


----------



## DVCBrian

JWG said:


> I assumed when they said 10 rooms, they meant 10 2BRs and that the changes would impact 73xx and 74xx, rooms xx16 - xx30.
> 
> That is 10 2BRs, 6 dedicated and 4 lock-offs.
> 
> If they do something different, then they're not changing all the rooms on the 3rd and 4th floor which would seem odd.  All of those rooms share the same view issues, below the tree and monorail line.  Unless the curve of the monorail makes the rooms closer to the CR on the 4th floor enjoy a better view requiring no change.



My thought was that the monorail curve as the line runs towards MK would make the 4th floor rooms FURTHER from CR better than those close to CR.  Probably what you meant anyway.....


----------



## luckyman_apd

DVCBrian said:


> One possibility is that there was a problem with one of the SV 2BR rooms making it unavailable for occupancy on your check in day, and they put you into an available LV 2BR.  Don't expect this to happen again - I suspect this is pretty unusual.



I wouldn't ever "expect" this. Now that I am buying in and reading a lot daily, it made me think back to that trip. It was an awesome time, and I'm sure we got lucky with an "upgraded" room so to speak.


----------



## Sandisw

JWG said:


> I assumed when they said 10 rooms, they meant 10 2BRs and that the changes would impact 73xx and 74xx, rooms xx16 - xx30.
> 
> That is 10 2BRs, 6 dedicated and 4 lock-offs.
> 
> If they do something different, then they're not changing all the rooms on the 3rd and 4th floor which would seem odd.  All of those rooms share the same view issues, below the tree and monorail line.  Unless the curve of the monorail makes the rooms closer to the CR on the 4th floor enjoy a better view requiring no change.



This is what I am speculating as well--that TPV will start at floor 5 and go from there.  Much of the fuss has really been about being on lower floors and  this would seem to correct that.

Of course, we will have to wait about a year to know for sure--unless someone gets Disney to release which 10 rooms they are talking about prior to that.


----------



## JWG

DVCBrian said:


> My thought was that the monorail curve as the line runs towards MK would make the 4th floor rooms FURTHER from CR better than those close to CR.  Probably what you meant anyway.....



You are correct, I accidentally got that backwards.  Assuming it is possible that the rooms furthest from CR maybe aren't impacted due to the curve of the monorail. 

To get to 10 rooms, individual actual rooms, you'd have to leave some combination of 73/74 16-20 in the MK view category.

Either: 7416 and 7316, 7318 and 7320 or 7416-22


----------



## Montana Minnies

First time posting pictures. Our Jan.3-10 trip. BLT Grand Villa 8416


----------



## Montana Minnies

From Living area window:


----------



## ppony

DUUUDE!!!  WOW!!!!! What a view MM!!!!


----------



## luckyman_apd

Very Nice!

I can see why people spend the points on the view, but I still think unless I HAD to use or lose them, I would still opt for SV or LV to save the points. However, I did spend time on our stay there just staring at the park from the TOWL with a drink. Something just mesmerizing about it.


----------



## donac

I love the pictures of the Grand Villa.  I will be there in 7 months thanks to my sister.  Her family and mine will be there exactly 7 months from today.


----------



## psac

It looks like New Fantasyland is also changing the view a bit.


----------



## work2play

Montana Minnies said:


> First time posting pictures. Our Jan.3-10 trip. BLT Grand Villa 8416



Great pics!  I added to the first post!


----------



## Montana Minnies

Thank You Work2Play & all for your complements.  
My older brother has long been a sceptic about going to WDW, but once we stepped into that villa and he saw the view of the castle he was sold.
There were 8 adults, myself, my sister(the DVC Member), our brother, his wife and their 3 daughters, one nephew in law and 2 great nephews-2yrs & 6mo old.  It was especially wonderful at night to watch "Wishes" from the our room.  We all had a magical time and made many wonderful memories.


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

Montana Minnies said:


> My older brother has long been a sceptic about going to WDW, but once we stepped into that villa and he saw the view of the castle he was sold.
> There were 8 adults, myself, my sister(the DVC Member), our brother, his wife and their 3 daughters, one nephew in law and 2 great nephews-2yrs & 6mo old.  It was especially wonderful at night to watch "Wishes" from the our room.  We all had a magical time and made many wonderful memories.



LOVE IT, LOVE IT, LOVE IT!!  And thanks for the pictures!!!  Soo glad you had a magical time!!!


donac said:


> I love the pictures of the Grand Villa.  I will be there in 7 months thanks to my sister.  Her family and mine will be there exactly 7 months from today.



Soo excited for you and your family!!  My family and best friends will be there in 88 days!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ascardino

Subscribing.


----------



## ppony

We just returned from 4 nights in 7938. I don't see it referenced on the first page so as soon as I can tomorrow, I'll update this post w/ view pix. I didn't bother w/ room pix since the LV studio pix were well covered. I also didn't take any of the TOTWL because there are nice ones here. I'll talk about what I thought though. Though the CMs were nice, they didn't really seem to ant to talk to us nor take our money when we gave it. We ordered 2 drinks and gave the bartender our card as well as a tip and he just left both things sit there or 10 minutes. It wasn't busy. There was hardly a soul there. We had to get the waiter's attention to try and get our drinks paid for and leave. It was nice and beautiful up there but awkward for us.

I will say, having stayed in a 2 BR and going to a studio, even though it as just DH and I so more room wasn't warranted, it was a big jump and one we did NOT enjoy. 2 BRs are NICE for so many reasons.


----------



## kristinw3girls

Just added our room request to our reservation for our first tie there!  So excited. Hope the suggestions pay off. Thank you for the wonderful thread.


----------



## Disneydrmr

Do you always need to take the elevator (or stairs) when staying at BLT to get to the walkway which connects to the Contemporary, or is there a floor at BLT which you just walk to the walkway?

Hopefully my question is not too confusing....


----------



## ppony

Disneydrmr said:


> Do you always need to take the elevator (or stairs) when staying at BLT to get to the walkway which connects to the Contemporary, or is there a floor at BLT which you just walk to the walkway?
> 
> Hopefully my question is not too confusing....



5th floor just walk on through.


----------



## PoohsFan1

I'm glad I found this thread (actually I forgot about this thread until just now ).  I just switched our Aug/Sept reservation from a MK view to a BL view and even though I am kind of sad to let the MK view go (never had stayed in a MK view before), I am really excited about having the BL view (stayed in a BL view when we stayed at the CR Tower a couple of years ago and loved it).  We are staying 9 nights at BLT (part of the reason why we switched views) and need to really read this thread so I can see what we will be enjoying.  Being a LK view does anyone think I should request a higher floor or does it really matter?


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

Subscribing!


----------



## amypetecar




----------



## ree123

8112 , 2 BD, LV was view of castle, tennis courts, and lake.

7829 2 BD, LV was view of lake and pool. Awesome!!!


----------



## work2play

Just back from 9 days at WDW, we had a dedicated 2 BR (7744).  The south side of the building is growing on me.  I really like being able to watch all of the boat traffic and the nightly water pagent.  The weather was terrific and the crowds seemed a little lighter.  I will say that the parking lot was a zoo the morning that Obama was giving his speech at the MK, but we headed to DHS where they had a one time Rock the Night fireworks display.  One of the best I have ever seen at WDW.  I had a great conversation with the girl that checked me in, she was really amazed at how much I know about the rooms at BLT!  I will say that she did everything she could to get me what I asked for.  Although my favorite room is still 8244 (it was not available...), 7744 was also a really great room.

We will be back for a few days at the end of March, I know the crowds will be much heavier, so I can use it as an excuse to stay in the room more!

I love BLT! I hope you all enjoy your stays there too!


----------



## wheniwasyoung

work2play said:


> Just back from 9 days at WDW, we had a dedicated 2 BR (7744).  The south side of the building is growing on me.  I really like being able to watch all of the boat traffic and the nightly water pagent.  The weather was terrific and the crowds seemed a little lighter.  I will say that the parking lot was a zoo the morning that Obama was giving his speech at the MK, but we headed to DHS where they had a one time Rock the Night fireworks display.  One of the best I have ever seen at WDW.  I had a great conversation with the girl that checked me in, she was really amazed at how much I know about the rooms at BLT!  I will say that she did everything she could to get me what I asked for.  Although my favorite room is still 8244 (it was not available...), 7744 was also a really great room.
> 
> We will be back for a few days at the end of March, I know the crowds will be much heavier, so I can use it as an excuse to stay in the room more!
> 
> I love BLT! I hope you all enjoy your stays there too!



Thanks so much for this post and I'm really glad you had a successful trip! We just confirmed our 5th trip to a DVC from a member and it seems that this will go off with out a hitch as the others did. We managed to get two days at BLT (lake view) and can't wait. This post has my DW and me so excited we are like kids not being able to sleep. Have a good night.


----------



## FunkyDuck

subbing


----------



## TigerKat

Getting excited, only 9 more days until our first BLT stay!


----------



## nightshaderose

I was at BLT from 1/25/12-1/29/12, and I Loved this room. 




It faced east, toward the inner courtyard, so I could have sunrise in the mornings, and was just down the hall from bridge and elevators, so coming/going couldn't have been easier.  It seemed to be a standard BLT studio and I really liked the slick design.  It really is the up-to-date definition of "contemporary".  I completely forgot to take a full set of pics of the room, but I have many pics of the view.  These pics were all take with my phone and make things seem further away than they actually were.





This was in the early evening.  The only real downside to this view was that the pool lights were really bright, but the black-out curtains took care of that.  Also, there's a lot of ambient light in my neighborhood at home, so I'm kind of used to it.






This was the view at about 9:30pm, after I'd come back from food/booze/fireworks at TOTWL.  I walked out of the bathroom after showering, and heard this loud noise coming from outside, and there was the Electric Water Pageant!





Dawn the next morning.





Early on my last morning, I looked out and got to see them bringing some of the ferries around to start shuttling folks to MK.

I would totally be willing to ask for this room again.


----------



## 4DisneyAddicts

I am preparing for my first DVC stay this spring break and am sharing a BLT GV with friends and family.  I booked a MK view, but I was watching some you tube videos of some MK Grand villas and they had a half lake, half castle view.  They stated on the video that they were designated as MK view.  I really want a full MK view, don't want to have to turn to see it!  I want to have the full experience with all the points I am using.  DSs love the monorails so I guess I could handle a small view of monorails. . 

Should I request a central room (I believe #s 16-30) or am I likely to get a full view w/o a request?

Thanks so much!


----------



## spiceycat

if you read this entire thing - getting a good view of the MK with a TP view is a problem.

because it is on a curve - there are only a few villa that have the full view.

I would go for the north side (that is where the MK is)- over the south side (where the CR is located)

Workplay glad your trip was wonderfully! still prefer the north side...


----------



## Anal Annie

Getting excited for our spring break trip - 1st time at BLT and 2nd time for spring break.  I pop in & out of this thread from time to time.  Booked a LV studio & thanks to all the great info. here I have requested "North tower, upper floor, even numbered room".  Anxious to see if any of our requests are met!!  Pricey place to stay over spring break but figured the convenience of walking to MK during such a busy time would be worth it.  Now trying to decide if we should pack an air mattress & pump for DS instead of using the pullout (he HATES sofa beds).  We're flying Jet Blue this time so can check a bag for free a change.  I wish our Owners Locker wasn't so full then we could leave the air mattress down there (and NO I am not going to get a 2nd locker just so we can do that).


----------



## psac

nightshaderose said:


> I was at BLT from 1/25/12-1/29/12, and I Loved this room.
> 
> 
> 
> I would totally be willing to ask for this room again.



Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## melodyka

just want to thank the OP for all of the work that must have gone into this very informative thread!


----------



## bigAWL

I just posted this in another thread, but wanted to put it here to get more input from you all. I was thinking that the shape of the inside-facing v. outside facing rooms might create a difference in the amount of space. What do you think?



bigAWL said:


> I found these portions of some blue-print-type floor plans that I'm assuming are pretty much to scale. These are both 2BR dedicated villas with an outside facing room on top and an inside facing room on the bottom. Don't worry about the narrow hall, I've just mashed up two rooms together for comparison sake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first thing I noticed is that the laundry and coat closet in the outside room are separated (blue areas), while in the inside room they are combined. Is this accurate?
> 
> Then I tried to compare the main living areas (red areas), and to me the flare of the outside rooms appear to have a bit more room than the inside rooms. This may probably not be noticeable when looking at them in real life - I haven't seen any of the actual rooms myself.


----------



## loadsapixiedust

There is a marked difference in space between the living areas of the inward and outward facing rooms. We were (wrongly) given a 2 BR on the inside of the curve (poolside) first of all when we checked in and then moved to another 2BR on the outer curve (facing MK) and I was immediately struck by how much difference there was in the space. It is every bit as obvious as the floorplan you posted would suggest.


----------



## Caren

loadsapixiedust said:


> There is a marked difference in space between the living areas of the inward and outward facing rooms. We were (wrongly) given a 2 BR on the inside of the curve (poolside) first of all when we checked in and then moved to another 2BR on the outer curve (facing MK) and I was immediately struck by how much difference there was in the space. It is every bit as obvious as the floorplan you posted would suggest.



Having stayed in both inside and outside 2BR, I actually like the floor plan on the inside rooms better. In the outside rooms, the extra bathroom feels like it's in the living area, whereas on the inside rooms, it's tucked more back in entrance area. Also, I like having an actual laundry room rather than a laundry closet.


----------



## bltpoppins

Caren said:


> Having stayed in both inside and outside 2BR, I actually like the floor plan on the inside rooms better. In the outside rooms, the extra bathroom feels like it's in the living area, whereas on the inside rooms, it's tucked more back in entrance area. Also, I like having an actual laundry room rather than a laundry closet.



Ditto.  We've had both and loved the huge laundry room on the inside unit.  But you can't go wrong with either!  Love our BLT!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

And I'm the opposite and prefer the outside room.  We've stayed in one of those and only toured an inside but I felt the difference in the size of the living room area was noticeable.  I'd rather have more space there and have no great desire to have a separate laundry room.


----------



## Enna

4DisneyAddicts said:


> I am preparing for my first DVC stay this spring break and am sharing a BLT GV with friends and family.  I booked a MK view, but I was watching some you tube videos of some MK Grand villas and they had a half lake, half castle view.  They stated on the video that they were designated as MK view.  I really want a full MK view, don't want to have to turn to see it!  I want to have the full experience with all the points I am using.  DSs love the monorails so I guess I could handle a small view of monorails. .
> 
> Should I request a central room (I believe #s 16-30) or am I likely to get a full view w/o a request?
> 
> Thanks so much!



The GVs are up so high that you will get a panoramic view.   Most will have the castle plus something else.  I don't care for the GF, so I preferred a GV with more of the castle/lake combination on the north side.   We also had monoral view, parking lot view, service area view....all from the same room.

Really, you can't go wrong, and will just focus on what you love in your amazing view.  The rooms were designed with great theme park views from the beds.  The girls wanted the room closer to Space Mountain because it had a good Castle view from the beds.  My son wanted the other side because it had a better view of Space Mountain from the beds.   Since we did 2 parks, 26 rides and 4 character meals in 48 hours, I didn't care what I could see from the bed, as long as it was the inside of my eyelids!


----------



## Dee77

BLT owner here that has not stayed there yet, I just booked a SV studio for August for myself, my DD(5) and DNiece(8) for 6 nights. Even though it is just a SV room, what would you recommend for me to try and get as far as room requests are concerned? Thanks!

I am really looking forward to finally staying there!


----------



## work2play

Hi everyone, I updated the first post with new pics that people have posted to the thread.  I will be back there again this coming Friday.  Just a quick 3 day getaway, but can't wait to be back at BLT!


----------



## mblc14

Room pics from Lake View Studio 8240....


























We loved it!!! Hope we can make it back someday soon!!


----------



## psac

Thanks for posting! It's T-14 days to our lake view stay, I would be very happy with that view.


----------



## bellaphia

If we are requesting a standard view and are trying to book a 2bdr and a 1 bdr what other type of requests should I be making?? we of course would like the two rooms to be as close as possible to each other. Is there a possibility they could be across from one another with one having a view of "MK area" and the other a view of "lake area"?? I tried looking at the map but was getting too confused..my mind just doesn't process like that I guess
thanks for any responses!


----------



## mblc14

psac said:


> Thanks for posting! It's T-14 days to our lake view stay, I would be very happy with that view.



I loved sitting out there everynight and miss it now!! It was so relaxing...


----------



## ssawka

Wow mblc14!

Your pictures are really making me miss "home"!


----------



## dbs1228

bellaphia said:


> If we are requesting a standard view and are trying to book a 2bdr and a 1 bdr what other type of requests should I be making?? we of course would like the two rooms to be as close as possible to each other. Is there a possibility they could be across from one another with one having a view of "MK area" and the other a view of "lake area"?? I tried looking at the map but was getting too confused..my mind just doesn't process like that I guess
> thanks for any responses!



I had booked a 2bdrm std and after I booked it I found out for 2012 there were very few 2 bdrm std all on floor 1 and 2 I changed to a LK view since I love my balcony.  They have reallocated some rooms to std so I have no idea if any 2bdrm were reallocated. Since then we found out we have more coming with us so upgraded to the GV LK view for NYE 6 nights


----------



## jdcthree

Post #1245 has pics of the view from room 7604.  I didn't see a link on the first post.


----------



## work2play

jdcthree said:


> Post #1245 has pics of the view from room 7604.  I didn't see a link on the first post.



Gosh, I must have missed your post.  Thanks for letting me know, the first post is updated.


----------



## work2play

Just checked into 8236.  I love when I get a room that has not had pictures posted!!   Yet another great room!  Views are very similar to those posted by mblc14.  Its dark, so I will post some photos tomorrow!

Great to be back at BLT!


----------



## work2play

OK woke up to a beautiful day at BLT!  Why go to the MK with 60,000 others when you can hang out at BLT!

OK so this room has a really great view of the lake the fireworks over EPCOT, the CR and the monorail coming and going from the CR.  I could sit and watch the monorail all afternoon!  Here are a few shots of the monorail from the balcony...
















Back to the room views!

Here is a view from inside to give you a feel of the orientation of the room:






And this is what you see from sitting at the dining table:


----------



## work2play

Here are some more views from the balcony-
















 I love this room!


----------



## wdrl

Thanks, *work2play*,  for posting your photos.  Like you, we love to sit on the balcony at BLT and watch the World go by.  We've had three stays at BLT so far and each of our villas (8028, 8142, 8108) have had great views.

We'll be at WDW in 19 days and we had a BLT Standard View Studio booked for 6 nights.  But at the 7-month mark we switched to an SSR studio for 7 nights for the exact same number of points (120).  Although we are looking forward to trying out SSR for the first time and we gain one extra night by switching, I know I'll regret not being at BLT during our upcoming trip.

Have fun!!


----------



## work2play

wdrl said:


> Thanks, *work2play*,  for posting your photos.  Like you, we love to sit on the balcony at BLT and watch the World go by.  We've had three stays at BLT so far and each of our villas (8028, 8142, 8108) have had great views.
> 
> We'll be at WDW in 19 days and we had a BLT Standard View Studio booked for 6 nights.  But at the 7-month mark we switched to an SSR studio for 7 nights for the exact same number of points (120).  Although we are looking forward to trying out SSR for the first time and we gain one extra night by switching, I know I'll regret not being at BLT during our upcoming trip.
> 
> Have fun!!



I hope you have a great trip!  We have stayed at SSR, but it just felt like a condo to us.  I can see how it might be hard to pass up an extra day.  Buy more points!  We decided that we love BLT so much that we would rather stay fewer days than stay anywhere else...  Except for when we go to the pin event in September, we stay at BCV so we can walk into EPCOT from the International gateway.


----------



## Deesknee

wdrl said:


> Thanks, *work2play*,  for posting your photos.  Like you, we love to sit on the balcony at BLT and watch the World go by.  We've had three stays at BLT so far and each of our villas (8028, 8142, 8108) have had great views.
> 
> We'll be at WDW in 19 days and we had a BLT Standard View Studio booked for 6 nights.  But at the 7-month mark we switched to an SSR studio for 7 nights for the exact same number of points (120).  Although we are looking forward to trying out SSR for the first time and we gain one extra night by switching, I know I'll regret not being at BLT during our upcoming trip.
> 
> Have fun!!



We've stayed SSR, and BLT, as well as other dvc and nondvc resorts.  SSR is beautifully landscaped, and some rooms have nice views of dtd. We find each resort has something that makes it special, enjoy!

work2play -  Thank you so much for posting the photos.  how beautiful! We loved our BLT room also, we only stayed 2 nights but had the MK view with monorail, and like you, I could just sit and watch the monorail for hours.   .  Currently we have ressies at SSR, but are hoping to split between BWV and BLT for our Nov stay.  Enjoy the rest of your trip!!


----------



## supersuperwendy

Those are great photos OP!!!  

We have our first lake view booked for June and I can't wait!!!!


----------



## Bolebrothers

We really liked this location for its closeness to the north bank elevators a,d the view was stunning! Villa 7816 on the 8th floor.
This was our fist stay at BLT, and it will be hard to choose another resort. So we have already booked 2 weeks in February  2013 
Although we booked lake view for that upcoming stay, the extra points for TPV, albeit nice, does not feel like it is worth it.
Here are some pictures of the view. Some zooming done here on most of them.


----------



## Tbella

I'm sorry if this was already mentioned but can someone please tell me what room I should request?   We are going in September and have booked a 1 bedroom standard view room.  I'm not holding my breath for a good view since we booked a standard view but I would like to at least request a room close to the skybridge to the CR.  It doesn't have to be on the same floor as the skybrige but near the elevator bank that's closest to the bridge.  
Thank you so much for any suggestions, tips, or information!


----------



## psac

Nice pics!  Looks like a great view. For Tbella, maybe just ask for a room near the walkway or elevators to the CR. Sometimes the most straightforward request is the best.


----------



## work2play

Tbella said:


> I'm sorry if this was already mentioned but can someone please tell me what room I should request?   We are going in September and have booked a 1 bedroom standard view room.  I'm not holding my breath for a good view since we booked a standard view but I would like to at least request a room close to the skybridge to the CR.  It doesn't have to be on the same floor as the skybrige but near the elevator bank that's closest to the bridge.
> Thank you so much for any suggestions, tips, or information!



The skybridge is at the south elevator bank on the 5th floor of BLT (between rooms 7530 and 7532). see the first post for a visual.  The only standard view rooms that are on that floor are closer to the north side of the building.  You will most likely have to take the elevator up to the 5th floor from most standard view rooms..  I don't think there is much difference between the rooms, I would probably just ask for the highest floor available...


----------



## spiceycat

skybridge is not a long walk anywhere on the 5th floor - so would ask for it - okay high as possible (which for the standard view is the 5th floor)

you might get lucky and get a small view of the MK - it has been known to happen. just ask for the northside.

workplay thanks so much for your pictures - plus this thread - you don't know how often I look at it... thanks


----------



## Tbella

Thanks all for the advice!


----------



## soulmates

JUST decided over Spring Break that NEXT year we are going to try our hardest to stay at BLT! As a young teen, seeing the Contemporary meant "You've arrived"...and I've always dreamed of staying there. Now with our DVC membership...it's going to happen. Crossing our fingers we can stay next year!


----------



## TagsMissy

soulmates said:


> JUST decided over Spring Break that NEXT year we are going to try our hardest to stay at BLT! As a young teen, seeing the Contemporary meant "You've arrived"...and I've always dreamed of staying there. Now with our DVC membership...it's going to happen. Crossing our fingers we can stay next year!



of course nothing's a sure thing but if you book right at 7 mos I don't see why you can't get a LV at least


----------



## 4DisneyAddicts

I hope this is the right lace to post these.
I posted these on another DVC post, but thought it belonged here too.
8422 is almost right in the middle.  I think the only item I missed was the master bath.  It should be the same as the other master baths at BLT, jetted tub, dual sink vanity, and separate room with toilet, and glass-enclosed shower.
Overall the room was in good shape.  The view was absolutely perfect.
Hope these are helpful.


----------



## work2play

4DisneyAddicts said:


> I hope this is the right lace to post these...



Thanks for the great photos of the a grand villa!  I updated the first post with a link to your photos.


----------



## wdrl

4DisneyAddicts said:


>



All those great shots of the Grand Villa and I'm excited to see The Avengers monorail.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## 4DisneyAddicts

work2play said:


> Thanks for the great photos of the a grand villa!  I updated the first post with a link to your photos.



Thanks to YOU for managing all of this.  I enjoyed checking out the posts when dreaming about our trip and wanted to contribute.  We LOVED our first visit to our new "home"!


----------



## OurDogCisco

Okay.. I'm ready to stay there.  What nice photos.  I love the laundry room.  I'm so weird because I'm always happy to do laundry on vacation but at home it piles up for days.  LOL...


----------



## downontheBW

We stayed in room 8232 (studio) and I don't see any pics from that room on this thread yet  

I asked for a view of the Contemporary, higher floor and got exactly that. 

Day View - looking left






Day View - straight ahead






Day View - looking right






Night View - looking left






Night View - straight ahead






Night View - looking right






It was a great room!


----------



## PoohsFan1

Great pictures *downontheBW*, thanks for posting.  I am wondering what category room this was?  I know you said it was a Studio but was wondering what kind of studio.  We are booked in a LV studio in September and this view would be awesome (I too requested highest floor possible).  I could sit out on my balcony all day and watch the monorail go by if my kids would let me .


----------



## work2play

PoohsFan1 said:


> Great pictures *downontheBW*, thanks for posting.  I am wondering what category room this was?  I know you said it was a Studio but was wondering what kind of studio.  We are booked in a LV studio in September and this view would be awesome (I too requested highest floor possible).  I could sit out on my balcony all day and watch the monorail go by if my kids would let me .



It is a lake view studio.  If you go to post #1, you can tell which rooms are which view categories.  

Awesome view!


----------



## Anal Annie

Just saw this thread & it reminded me I need to give you a few of my pics from studio # 7808!!  It was a great location and these views were pretty good bcuz we didn't have to do a lot of leaning in either direction to see the MK or anything.  It was really good, would've been better if we'd been on a higher floor (less distraction from the parking lot / tennis courts) but still happy with it as a LV!! 

MK looking toward the left:






Sunrise looking to the right:











Fireworks from the balcony:


----------



## work2play

Anal Annie said:


> Just saw this thread & it reminded me I need to give you a few of my pics from studio # 7808!!  It was a great location and these views were pretty good bcuz we didn't have to do a lot of leaning in either direction to see the MK or anything.  It was really good, would've been better if we'd been on a higher floor (less distraction from the parking lot / tennis courts) but still happy with it as a LV!!



Thanks!  I updated the first post with the link to your photos!  I can't wait to go back!  We will be there for a week in September!


----------



## PoohsFan1

work2play said:


> It is a lake view studio.  If you go to post #1, you can tell which rooms are which view categories.
> 
> Awesome view!



Thank you...I am going to go back to post #1 now and take a look


----------



## downontheBW

PoohsFan1 said:


> Great pictures *downontheBW*, thanks for posting.  I am wondering what category room this was?  I know you said it was a Studio but was wondering what kind of studio.  We are booked in a LV studio in September and this view would be awesome (I too requested highest floor possible).  I could sit out on my balcony all day and watch the monorail go by if my kids would let me .



As work2play said, this is a LV room.  Actually I spent a lot of time reading on that balcony - just my DH and me so we did some serious relaxing.

And, most important, I forgot to thank  work2play for a great thread and all your hard work.  It is wonderful to be able to visit a resort and know all about the rooms and views beforehand!!


----------



## work2play

Thanks to everyone that has been posting!  I could not do it without you...  As much as I would like to stay in every room, your photos have made this a great thread!


----------



## palhockeymomof2

We were just in room 8106 a lake view studio with an excellent view of the magic kingdom..if I could figure out how to post a photo from my ipad I would


----------



## TravelGrl

Question about the dishwasher. We only stayed in the studio so far so didn't have a dishwasher. Next time we go, we will be in a 2 bedroom lock off, and we are planning to have some breakfasts in the room. Do they supply the rooms with detergent for the dishwasher, or do we need to bring it? I know they supply detergent for washing individual dishes, but I will be on vacation...


----------



## work2play

TravelGrl said:


> Question about the dishwasher. We only stayed in the studio so far so didn't have a dishwasher. Next time we go, we will be in a 2 bedroom lock off, and we are planning to have some breakfasts in the room. Do they supply the rooms with detergent for the dishwasher, or do we need to bring it? I know they supply detergent for washing individual dishes, but I will be on vacation...



Yes, they give you packets of dishwasher detergent.


----------



## toniosmom

work2play said:


> Yes, they give you packets of dishwasher detergent.



I put every single thing that could possibly go in that dishwasher (including the coffee pot) and ran it every single night.  No dish washing for me!  You can ask them for additional dishwasher detergent, too.


----------



## Deesknee

TravelGrl said:


> Question about the dishwasher. We only stayed in the studio so far so didn't have a dishwasher. Next time we go, we will be in a 2 bedroom lock off, and we are planning to have some breakfasts in the room. Do they supply the rooms with detergent for the dishwasher, or do we need to bring it? I know they supply detergent for washing individual dishes, but I will be on vacation...



as others have said yes, they give you dishwasher detergent, and ...laundry detergent!  My favorite part of staying in a larger dvc villa.  washer & dryer. No bringing dirty clothes home, no dragging the stuff to the laundry facility.  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## WDWKOOK

Do any one bedrooms NOT have a connecting door? We've never stayed at BLT, but we always request a room without a connecting door and I don't know if this is possible in a one bedroom.


----------



## dizfan

WDWKOOK said:


> Do any one bedrooms NOT have a connecting door? We've never stayed at BLT, but we always request a room without a connecting door and I don't know if this is possible in a one bedroom.



At BLT there are no dedicated 1BR so all 1BR units have a connecting door (connects to a studio).


----------



## WDWKOOK

dizfan said:


> At BLT there are no dedicated 1BR so all 1BR units have a connecting door (connects to a studio).


Thank you, *dizfan*! 

Do you (or anyone else) know if noise passes easily through the connecting door at BLT?


----------



## LJD2143

The connecting door is in the hallway with the closet, not in the "living space", so I never noticed any noise whatsoever.


----------



## WDWKOOK

LJD2143 said:


> The connecting door is in the hallway with the closet, not in the "living space", so I never noticed any noise whatsoever.


Thank you, *LJD2143.* I looked at some photos and thought I saw a door in the hallway, but wasn't sure. Thanks for confirming that it's not in the master bedroom


----------



## donac

we are headed to BLT with my sister and her family in AUg.  

My younger son will be finishing a grad course and my older son will be starting a grad class while we are there.  Both courses are online courses.  Does BLT have free WIFi or will we have to pay?


----------



## WDWKOOK

donac said:


> we are headed to BLT with my sister and her family in AUg.
> 
> My younger son will be finishing a grad course and my older son will be starting a grad class while we are there.  Both courses are online courses.  Does BLT have free WIFi or will we have to pay?


All WDW Resorts now have free WiFi, but some are more reliable than others. For example, last month I stayed at both BWI and WL. At BWI, the WiFi was very unreliable (hard to connect to) and slow, but at WL it was always reliable (easy to connect to) and relatively fast.


----------



## donac

Thanks for the info.  They will be happy about it.


----------



## appleorchard

My BLT WiFi worked well and also had no problems at all at BWV a few weeks ago. I have an air card and that did not work well at BLT but worked fine at BWV. It might have been our room location at BLT- We were on the 4th floor around the "corner", sort of facing the little beach, in a standard view room.


----------



## pizzakid13

room 8117, on the inside
11th floor lake and pool view

http://s1074.photobucket.com/albums.../pizzakid13/?action=view&current=IMG_0062.jpg

top of the world fireworks

http://s1074.photobucket.com/albums/w406/pizzakid13/?action=view&current=IMG_0176.jpg


----------



## supersuperwendy

36 days till BLT! 

I have a dedicated lake view 2 bedroom booked.  I think I've decided I like the view facing towards CR the most.  I don't want to be too close to the bottom so would my best bet be requesting...  rooms 7644-8444? Or list them individually? like 7644, 7744, 7844 etc? Or just simply south facing high floor?


----------



## madelyn

Have a 2 bedroom standard view dedicated booked for early June. Someone else responded on another thread that the standard view rooms are on floors 1 and 2. So should I request anything in particular to get a "better room" location? We will be a party of 7. 4 adults and kids 12, 10 and 5. If I read the diagram correctly on page 1 correctly, there are only 8 dedicated standard view 2 bedrooms. 7144, 7202,7205,7216, 7217,7229, 7230, 7241. So "no first floor, even number" is about the best request to make?


----------



## YankeePrincess

15 more days until I am home! We are going to have a TPV. Hopefully I get a room that doesn't have pictures yet. I will be sure to take plenty! Love me some BLT!


----------



## donac

I am under 100 days  till BLT


----------



## poohj80

donac said:


> I am under 100 days  till BLT



We just hit 10 days 'til BLT!


----------



## supersuperwendy

I got my DME to BLT today!!!!


----------



## pizzakid13

online check-in allows for room preference. i asked for high floor ending in 44 originally. then something a little different online. ended up with 8117. great condo. 3 full bathrooms, great view. theme park view is also parking lot view. 

top of the world is pretty sweet for fireworks.


----------



## triplefigs

Do you think there is any difference in the chance of having your room request granted (north tower, even numbered room) booking directly through WDW vs renting points through a DVC member?   Looking at a 1bdr LV for early August.   And I know it's only a request.  

thanks!


----------



## scott2997

triplefigs said:


> Do you think there is any difference in the chance of having your room request granted (north tower, even numbered room) booking directly through WDW vs renting points through a DVC member?   Looking at a 1bdr LV for early August.   And I know it's only a request.
> 
> thanks!



We just recently rented points for our BLT stay in March/April of this year.  I had placed the room request of north, even numbered room for our lake view studio at the time of reservation.

I did online check-in and discovered that there isn't really a way to be that specific when making a room request through that tool.

We arrived at BLT around 1:30pm and made our way to the online check-in area at the Contemporary.  

I just asked the agent if they had received our room requests right upfront before we went any further.  She stated that she had not, but asked what they were and she would do her best.

She was able to accommodate our request just fine.  Just make sure your agent knows that you're willing to wait if the room isn't quite ready yet.

Good Luck!


----------



## pizzakid13

triplefigs said:


> Do you think there is any difference in the chance of having your room request granted (north tower, even numbered room) booking directly through WDW vs renting points through a DVC member?   Looking at a 1bdr LV for early August.   And I know it's only a request.
> 
> thanks!



the person you rent from will make the request so there is no difference. at check-in, if you are not sure of the room, ask to take a look at it first.


----------



## akcalsyn

My understanding (and experience) is that they do not know HOW you got your reservation once they get to the resort.  It should be the same whether you own or rent.  It depends on what is available!  And how willing you are to wait as well as how willing the "room assigning" people are to do a little extra.  There IS debate about whether your chance of getting what you want is best if you REQUEST early or if you CHECK IN early, but that is the only variable I heard that makes a difference!   We have had good luck and bad luck--just depends on the day! HTH, Alicia


----------



## pizzakid13

i got there a little before 4 pm so there was no wait and the rooms were still being cleaned up. not sure how many people check out on a friday but i had a choice of at least 2 units and the desk help was very nice.


----------



## YankeePrincess

I am wondering if I should check in online and make a request for a high floor or just check in when we get there and make the request.


----------



## poohj80

YankeePrincess said:


> I am wondering if I should check in online and make a request for a high floor or just check in when we get there and make the request.



I've never been able to make such a request when checking in online.


----------



## YankeePrincess

I just called Member Services and put in a request for the highest floor possible. Apparently that is how you put in requests?  I had no clue. LOL 

I hope our request is granted!! If not, I will still have a blast!


----------



## JimShockz

pizzakid13 said:


> the person you rent from will make the request so there is no difference. at check-in, if you are not sure of the room, ask to take a look at it first.



That is the way to go,a walk through is the best way to make sure the accommodations meet ones approval, before checking in it does save time and heart ache.

-JH


----------



## JimShockz

YankeePrincess said:


> I am wondering if I should check in online and make a request for a high floor or just check in when we get there and make the request.



One would think trying to make arrangements before hand should be beneficial,I would hope anyway.

-JH


----------



## YankeePrincess

JimShockz said:


> One would think trying to make arrangements before hand should be beneficial,I would hope anyway.
> 
> -JH



I called member services and made a request. Hopefully it works out!


----------



## YankeePrincess

Just did online check in!!  

10 more days! I can't wait!


----------



## RaeofSunshine14

Disneyfun1 said:


> We just got home yesterday from a week at wdw. We only stayed in BLT for one night, but it was great!
> 
> We were in room 7504, 1 bedroom standard view. Located on the 5th floor. Out our balcony and living room windows, we had a view of trees. But if we looked slightly to the left, we saw space mountain and the castle! The the right, we saw the lake. It was a perfect view for a standard view room. We were not expecting to see any part of the MK with a standard, but it was great to see it all! The view also from the roof was amazing! We are returning to wdw in oct 2010 and are hoping to get as many nights as we can at blt.



Hi! WE're heading out tue WDW in Jan and I am torn between AKL and BLT. Did you do a split stay during your visit? You mentioned only being at BLT for 1 night. I'm thinking 2 nights at each... any advice?


----------



## poohj80

RaeofSunshine14 said:


> Hi! WE're heading out tue WDW in Jan and I am torn between AKL and BLT. Did you do a split stay during your visit? You mentioned only being at BLT for 1 night. I'm thinking 2 nights at each... any advice?



Depends on what you plan to do while you are here.  I hate moving in the middle of a stay but we drive and bring the comforts of home with us.

We are arriving at WDW Saturday but staying in one of the new POR Royal rooms Saturday before checking into BLT Sunday.  We don't plan to do a park Saturday, just play at the resort and maybe DTD aftef the drive.


----------



## madelyn

We're driving down and spending 4 nights on-site followed by 7 nights in an off-site Marriott condo. Could have stayed all 4 nights @ OKW but ended up going w/ 2 nights BWV followed by 2 nights BLT. The bad thing is that we'll really only be in each resort only 1 full day (and much of that day will be spent in the parks). But we'll try to plan to be at HS and Epcot when we are at BWV and MK when we're at BLT and fit on AK somewhere. For a 2 week trip including on the road time, we'll obviously have a lot of stuff but we hope to fit 2 days worth of clothes and toiletries in one large rolling piece of luggage and that is what we'll take in on our  2 night resort stays (plus a big bag of laundry!) One plus is that we'll only get 2 days of the dining plan which works out well for us. We check into BWV on Wed night so we'll have the dining credits until then through Friday midnight. I've planned for character meals on Thur night and Fri night. 



poohj80 said:


> Depends on what you plan to do while you are here.  I hate moving in the middle of a stay but we drive and bring the comforts of home with us.
> 
> We are arriving at WDW Saturday but staying in one of the new POR Royal rooms Saturday before checking into BLT Sunday.  We don't plan to do a park Saturday, just play at the resort and maybe DTD aftef the drive.


----------



## RaeofSunshine14

poohj80 said:


> Depends on what you plan to do while you are here.  I hate moving in the middle of a stay but we drive and bring the comforts of home with us.
> 
> We are arriving at WDW Saturday but staying in one of the new POR Royal rooms Saturday before checking into BLT Sunday.  We don't plan to do a park Saturday, just play at the resort and maybe DTD aftef the drive.



We'll only be in FL for 4 days total and 99.9% of the time will be spent in the parks, which is partly why I don't want to be at AKV the whole time but I do want to try it. I don't mind not having our luggage during the day of the move (while bell services has it) because we'll be out for the whole day. 

I've yet to use points at WDW and want to try a few resorts, which is why I was thinking of doing a 2night/2night split.


----------



## crabbie1

This will be our first trip as DVC owners and are a bit naive about what to request where etc. its our daughters birthday trip which we have noted on a couple of the meals.We are doing 6 nights at our home resort of VWL which I will just request high floor but for BLT do not have a clue.
We have a one bedroom lake view booked for 5 nights after a 4 night off site stay. I have tried to figure out the layout on page 1 but a little confused.
Which side has the view over pool and lake? Also is there any LV rooms tht overlook the monorail if so which area?
Do I need to ring and ask to add to the booking?
I am not really tht bothered but would just like advice from experienced BLT owners.
We are there aug 22-5th sept


----------



## wdrl

crabbie1 said:


> This will be our first trip as DVC owners and are a bit naive about what to request where etc. its our daughters birthday trip which we have noted on a couple of the meals.We are doing 6 nights at our home resort of VWL which I will just request high floor but for BLT do not have a clue.
> We have a one bedroom lake view booked for 5 nights after a 4 night off site stay. I have tried to figure out the layout on page 1 but a little confused.
> Which side has the view over pool and lake? Also is there any LV rooms tht overlook the monorail if so which area?
> Do I need to ring and ask to add to the booking?
> I am not really tht bothered but would just like advice from experienced BLT owners.
> We are there aug 22-5th sept



The odd-numbered villas are on the inside of the BLT "C."  These are the villas that overlook the pool and have views of the lake.  You can't see the monorails from these villas.  However, you can see the water traffic on Bay Lake, including the Electric Light Parade at night.

The even-numbered villas are on the outside of the BLT "C."  The Lake View even-numbered villas are located on the south wing (closest to the Contemporary Resort) and on the north wing (furthest away from the CR).  The south wing villas and most of the north wing villas offer limited views of the monorails.  We were in 8142 on the south wing and watched the monorails enter and exit the Contemporary Resort.  The north wing villas offer views of the Magic Kingdom and the fireworks at night.

We really like BLT and think you'll have a great time!


----------



## crabbie1

wdrl said:


> The odd-numbered villas are on the inside of the BLT "C."  These are the villas that overlook the pool and have views of the lake.  You can't see the monorails from these villas.  However, you can see the water traffic on Bay Lake, including the Electric Light Parade at night.
> 
> The even-numbered villas are on the outside of the BLT "C."  The Lake View even-numbered villas are located on the south wing (closest to the Contemporary Resort) and on the north wing (furthest away from the CR).  The south wing villas and most of the north wing villas offer limited views of the monorails.  We were in 8142 on the south wing and watched the monorails enter and exit the Contemporary Resort.  The north wing villas offer views of the Magic Kingdom and the fireworks at night.
> 
> We really like BLT and think you'll have a great time!


Thankyou very much that has really helped. I will not request specific room numbers but may ask for high floor even number south wing.if i dont get it it doesnt matter will have what im given


----------



## supersuperwendy

The CM the other day said I was the first person with a lake view to request a south facing room that she ever talked to.  She said nearly every lake view requests a north facing to hopefully get a glimpse of MK!  I requested south facing ending in 44.  I'd really like to face towards CR.


----------



## MaleficentRN

Spent 3 great nights at BLT in a lake view studio. I knew from this thread what rooms to ask for and ended up in 8006 and had a wonderful view of MK!
I was concerned about space but found for the amount of time my DH and I and our two tweens spent there, we had plenty of room. The cushions and pillows took up a lot of room IMO. The shelves were plentiful, put oddly placed.
I am so glad I got to stay here and would do it again in a minute!


----------



## QueenJane

Hi everyone,

I have a 2br lock-off reserved, MK view.  I am going to attempt to read through all 100+ pages,  but any suggestions on room requests would be much appreciated.


----------



## poohj80

QueenJane said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a 2br lock-off reserved, MK view.  I am going to attempt to read through all 100+ pages,  but any suggestions on room requests would be much appreciated.



Since you already have a MK view, I would just request a high floor.


----------



## work2play

Thanks for the photos!  I updated the first posting with the links to the new pictures.  We will be back in September, I am sure the summer will go by fast and we will be there before we know it!

Can't wait!


----------



## NandK

I love this thread. BLT has become our favorite place to stay. We went for our first stay in Oct. 2011 in a studio (pics for the room are already posted by someone) on the first floor south facing. We are going back  in Feb. 2013 and staying in a 1 bedroom standard view. Hopefully we will be able to get a decent view. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## YankeePrincess

Hello everyone!! I have a new room that hasn't been posted yet!!

We just got back and stayed in room 7726 MK/Theme Park view 1 Bedroom. It was on the 7th Floor and pretty much in the center of the building.  The room was very clean and looked great. No damage that I could see. I will just post pics of the views since everyone pretty much knows the layout of a 1 bedroom. 




IMG_1074 

This is the view from the living room (sitting on the couch) 



552916_10150824028841478_562031477_10189529_816346368_n 

This is the view from the bedroom sliding doors



576668_10150824030261478_1226712761_n 

We had a clear view of the Grand Floridian (zoomed photo)



380233_10150824030506478_1755115098_n 

We could see Wishes perfectly as well as the water parade when it was going past GF. 




539998_10150838976606478_258545579_n 



535774_10150838979426478_503456989_n 



223832_10150838975986478_562031477_10242531_824565178_n 

and here are some misc. pretty pics. LOL



578117_10150824432601478_1000383553_n 



317911_10150838975731478_1121873845_n 

We could hear the music that was piped in at the 4th floor of the contemporary so we didn't even have to tune in to the tv to hear the Wishes music.  It was fun watching the monorails zipping by. 

My only complaint was the wireless internet wasn't good at all. It would work for 5 minutes and then drop. If you just want it for a quick check of your e-mail you are fine but if you want to surf the net at night, you may have problems. It was not a big deal though. 

While we were there we also noticed lots of maintenance men touching up the paint on walls and baseboards and generally sprucing up the hotel which I liked. I am glad they are making sure everything looks good! 

The theme park view was great but I don't think I would use the extra points again. Even the 7th floor didn't seem high enough. I am sure on higher floors it is great. I don't think it is worth the amount of points it takes. I would much rather use the points to see the lake.  I will say though it is a view you should at least try once. 

I hope this helps out someone!


----------



## psac

Great pics, thanks for posting!


----------



## poohj80

Awesome pix!  What kind of camera did you use?


----------



## YankeePrincess

poohj80 said:


> Awesome pix!  What kind of camera did you use?



Thank you!!

I use a Nikon D3000.  

For the fireworks pics I used a gorillapod tripod and wrapped it around the balcony railing. LOL


----------



## poohj80

YankeePrincess said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> I use a Nikon D3000.
> 
> For the fireworks pics I used a gorillapod tripod and wrapped it around the balcony railing. LOL



I was afraid to do that even with the gorilla as it was a LONG way down.


----------



## poohj80

We stayed in 8110,  a 1BR Lake View, the week before the Memorial Day weekend.  Since I didn't see many photos links for this room on the first page, I thought I would share a few of my favorites.

Views during the day...






No, the message was not to me 





As the storm clouds started rolling in





Just before Sunset


----------



## poohj80

Sunset...


----------



## poohj80

The Magic, The Memories and You...


----------



## poohj80

Wishes....


----------



## dawne98

*I have been looking to see a photo or review of an one bedroom SV.... and also what room's would be by the walkway to the monorail? Thanks and if anyone has been in a SV one bedroom with a little view of MK lol  *


----------



## work2play

dawne98 said:


> *I have been looking to see a photo or review of an one bedroom SV.... and also what room's would be by the walkway to the monorail? Thanks and if anyone has been in a SV one bedroom with a little view of MK lol  *



The walkway to the Comtemporary is on the 5th floor in BLT.  You can get a view of the MK in a standard view room on the 4th or 5th floor.  The one bedroom rooms with a partial MK view would be 7512 or 7510.  The ones on the 4th floor would be 7410 or 7412. Lower floors you will only see trees and a bit of Space Mountain.  You best bet would be to ask for an even numbered room highest floor and hope for one of those 4 rooms.  You can see the view photos on some of the SV rooms by going to the first post in this thread.


----------



## Catira

poohj80: Love your pics We are booked in a lake view one bedroom for our October trip. Hope to get as lucky as you did with your view.


----------



## poohj80

Catira said:


> poohj80: Love your pics We are booked in a lake view one bedroom for our October trip. Hope to get as lucky as you did with your view.



Thanks so much!  We always request north side, even numbered room.


----------



## YankeePrincess

poohj80 said:


> Thanks so much!  We always request north side, even numbered room.



Love your pictures!!!!!


----------



## poohj80

Duh!


----------



## ghtx

Those are great pics!  Thanks!


----------



## dr&momto2boys

Should I request 8512 for a LV GV with the best MK view?


----------



## work2play

dr&momto2boys said:


> Should I request 8512 for a LV GV with the best MK view?



That LV GV would have the best MK view.  All of the GVs have fantastic views and are near the TOWL so you can walk over to see the fireworks at the MK.

Good luck!


----------



## DisDadMatt

work2play said:


> The walkway to the Comtemporary is on the 5th floor in BLT.  You can get a view of the MK in a standard view room on the 4th or 5th floor.  The one bedroom rooms with a partial MK view would be 7512 or 7510.  The ones on the 4th floor would be 7410 or 7412. Lower floors you will only see trees and a bit of Space Mountain.  You best bet would be to ask for an even numbered room highest floor and hope for one of those 4 rooms.  You can see the view photos on some of the SV rooms by going to the first post in this thread.



While this doesn't answer your question directly, we had a one bedroom standard view on the 1st floor and absolutely loved our room location.  7142.  It faced the lake and marina and we had a blast watching the water pageant from our room.

We had little ones so I would run to get food at the contempo and come back with my wife and i and sit on the balcony at night.  While there were people walking around on the side walk during the day, it was very quite and peaceful.  Plus we got to see them preparing the marina in the middle of a storm that rolled through and the movie and campfire were just down the way.  

We wouldn't hesitate to stay in this room and location again.  For the points of a standard view, we surely got a great location of the lake and marina!


----------



## hbg4

dr&momto2boys said:


> Should I request 8512 for a LV GV with the best MK view?




You can request, but unless it's available when you check in their not going to hold it for you. I'm sure they'll attempt to place you somewhere close to your request. Remember it's just a request. I stayed in 8012 a couple years ago with a view similar to poohj80. The views as you see were amazing. 
The other times we stayed with a lake view north side request, we got
 1.pool view and another time 
 2.South side villa with view of the contemporary and lake. We saw the electrical water pageant and fireworks from both Epcot and DHS. To watch the MK fireworks we just went up to the top of the world lounge. Atmosphere was great for the 4th of July fireworks although very crowded.


----------



## K9pal

Just back from 5 days at BLT in 7544.  It's a 2br dedicated, lake view.  LOVED it!!  We requested an even numbered room, hoping to be able to see the fireworks since we were taking 2 gk's with us.  We could not see any of the MK, but we all agreed that our room had a fabulous view!  It is on the same level as the skyway (so no annoying waits for the elevator), and at the very end of the hall towards the Contemporary.  VERY quiet.  Beautiful view of the marina, a lot of Bay Lake, and the Contemporary.  Kids had fun watching the monorail and all the boats.  Have to say tho, this is the first time I've noticed a lot of wear and tear on the furnishings. 

Wish I had photos of the view to post, but my camera got stolen in the MK on the second day we were there...


----------



## mskspgh

Thanks for all the pics. This is our home resort bought two years ago and have yet to be able to get in for any of our stays.


----------



## UKDEB

supersuperwendy said:


> The CM the other day said I was the first person with a lake view to request a south facing room that she ever talked to.  She said nearly every lake view requests a north facing to hopefully get a glimpse of MK!  I requested south facing ending in 44.  I'd really like to face towards CR.


Having spent hours looking through all the photos, this is what we're going to ask for - we much prefer a tranquil view and there are plenty of other opportunities for getting a glimpse of MK.  I was rather hoping that it would be a rare request and therefore more likely to be granted!    What I can't decide is whether we'd rather have a lower level room or a higher one.


----------



## K9pal

UKDEB said:


> Having spent hours looking through all the photos, this is what we're going to ask for - we much prefer a tranquil view and there are plenty of other opportunities for getting a glimpse of MK.  I was rather hoping that it would be a rare request and therefore more likely to be granted!    What I can't decide is whether we'd rather have a lower level room or a higher one.



We were on the same level as the walkway, which was nice because we were able to avoid the elevator unless we wanted to go to the first floor.  7544 was a gorgeous view, and the sun didn't hit the balcony at any time of day.


----------



## YankeePrincess

mskspgh said:


> Thanks for all the pics. This is our home resort bought two years ago and have yet to be able to get in for any of our stays.



Are you booking at 11 months out?


----------



## poohj80

mskspgh said:


> Thanks for all the pics. This is our home resort bought two years ago and have yet to be able to get in for any of our stays.



We have had pretty good luck when booking 9-11 months out but we don't go during the busiest times like the Christmas holidays or summer months.


----------



## flipflopmom

We are headed home in 4 days!  I was looking at this post as a refresher before we leave, and realized I never posted view pics from last year.  We got some amazing pixie dust, and were in 8637.  Being able to walk over to TOWL was pretty spectacular! I am no photographer, but wanted to share anyway!

Night pics 
No zoom - view of Orlando





TOWL from room zoomed in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Pool










[/IMG]

And the one daytime shot I could find


----------



## flipflopmom

While I'm in my photobucket from my room view, figured I would share a couple of my July 3rd pics from TOWL.  It got busy - crowded.  Stake your spot VERY early for the whole group, and don't leave it.  But we were with some cool people, so it was all good in the end.  We had a moment of "who was here first" when we had both left one person standing in our spot.  We had 2 kids, they had an ECV.  But we worked a compromise so everyone was happy, made new friends!


Sun is setting....





Here we go....


----------



## 1ST08WRX

This was a great room. I would book this room again if I had the opportunity.
I went with my GF's family a few weeks ago.  We were able to get a Studio rm and it was classified as a lake view.  It wasn't what we wanted but when we got into the room it was better than a Lake view room.
As soon as you look left there is the Magic Kingdom.  The view was amazing and you had no problem with seeing the fireworks, the castle and space mountain.
If you want to save some DVC points book this room.  It's on the 12th floor so your way up, you get a balcony and a view of the Magic Kingdom without wasting your points.


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

We are leaving in 10 days  so I can do my online check in.  We are staying in a LV Studio so I was planning to ask for North Wing, High Floor.  When I check in online it is asking me what floor I want to request.  Do I pick 14?  We are arriving on my birthday and I am hoping to luck out with a view of the castle


----------



## poohj80

Canadian Disney Mom said:


> We are leaving in 10 days  so I can do my online check in.  We are staying in a LV Studio so I was planning to ask for North Wing, High Floor.  When I check in online it is asking me what floor I want to request.  Do I pick 14?  We are arriving on my birthday and I am hoping to luck out with a view of the castle



I have never been asked what floor I would like during online check-in.  Is this new (we just visited 3 weeks ago)?


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

Instead of putting the room request online I called it in so I could provide more detail.  I asked for North Wing, High FLoor, Even # room.  Fingers crossed I get a great view!


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

poohj80 said:


> I have never been asked what floor I would like during online check-in.  Is this new (we just visited 3 weeks ago)?



Not sure, I clicked on room preference and it listed a bunch of floor #s


----------



## poohj80

Canadian Disney Mom said:


> Not sure, I clicked on room preference and it listed a bunch of floor #s



Must be new.  Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## twinklebug

poohj80 said:


> I have never been asked what floor I would like during online check-in.  Is this new (we just visited 3 weeks ago)?





Canadian Disney Mom said:


> Not sure, I clicked on room preference and it listed a bunch of floor #s





poohj80 said:


> Must be new.  Thanks for letting us know!



They must have upgraded the online system. Good to know as up until recently online check-in blanked out any prior requests.


----------



## PoohsFan1

Canadian Disney Mom said:


> Not sure, I clicked on room preference and it listed a bunch of floor #s



This is really good to know.  We will be there in September and the one thing DH is asking for is to be on the highest floor possible.  If I can put that request in during online check-in, that would help out a lot .


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

Here is the step that I am talking about.  I elected not to select anything and called MS to add my request as it is more detailed then simply a floor number.






Here is what comes up as options when I click on "Add a Special Request" under step 6


----------



## P&B's Mom

I have had a MK view before but am staying LV in March (no MK availability).  I want to be able to see the *monorail*.  Any suggestions on room requests????  

Thanks for any advice--very much appreciated!


----------



## sperkins921

I have pictures for room 7414, if I post a note here with the pictures, is the main thread still being updated?


----------



## shovan

Very disappointed!  Just learned from MS, that BLT does NOT have a single Grand Villa with a roll in shower!

Trying to decide now, whether to go for the Grand room and rough it without the shower, or book Two 2 bedrooms.   Checking out all the info. here, it appears most of the HA rooms are located xx12 and xx14.  Trying with online booking it appears there are HA MK View 2 bedrooms?  Can anyone confirm that & the location?  

Any info on locations of HA rooms would be much appreciated.

Also wondering about the success of getting several rooms located near each other?  We tried once at BCV with 3 rooms and they were spread out all over the villas.


----------



## Tricia1972

sperkins921 said:


> I have pictures for room 7414, if I post a note here with the pictures, is the main thread still being updated?



Definitely post your photos! It is still being maintained, and the OP should win an endurance award.  Work2Play started this thread in 2009, and last updated the 1st post less than two weeks ago.


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

Checking in tomorrow! 

Hopefully my requests worked!


----------



## work2play

sperkins921 said:


> I have pictures for room 7414, if I post a note here with the pictures, is the main thread still being updated?



Yep, I am still here and still lovin' BLT.  Can't wait to get back there in September!

I have updated the first post with all new pics as of today....


----------



## supersuperwendy

We just got back from WDW!  We checked into BLT on 6/14 (lake view).  I had requested a high floor south facing with hopes of facing towards CR.  Instead I got 4th floor north facing.  It was the opposite of what I wanted....but it turned out to be wonderful!!!  I was in the very last room on the 4th floor... 7402 dedicated 2 bedroom.  It was at the end of the lake so not quite the full lake view I wanted, but we could see MK!  I watched Wishes from the balcony! It was such a nice surprise!!!  If the trees weren't there it would have been even better but the rest of my group liked the trees.  I will post some pics soon and video soon!!!


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

Checked in today!  We booked a LV Studio & got room 7906.  We got exactly what we asked for - high floor, north tower, even numbered room.   We even ran into a lovely DVC rep in the Contemp lobby who said he was the one who posted that tidbit 

We have a great view of Space Mountain & the Castle.  I will post my pics later!


----------



## supersuperwendy

Pics from 7402 dedicated 2 bedroom lake view...4th floor

*Straight Ahead*




*To the right*








*From the second bedroom window*




*To the left*




[




*Looking down to the beach*




*update...here's wishes from the balcony!*


----------



## momx2

I haven't made pictures, but I can report that we are in room 7226, a 1 bedroom.  Being on the second floor facing the parking lot is kind of weird because I feel like everyone can see in my room, but we have a great view of the fireworks.  We can see a good 95% of the entire show from our couch.  Only the cushion closest the window though.  The overhang in front blocks a wee bit of the fireworks that happen directly at the castle.  We have a view of the monorail, castle and top of space mountain.  Not too shabby for standard view points!  Just thought I wpould update since I didn't see a report on this room number.


----------



## work2play

momx2 said:


> I haven't made pictures, but I can report that we are in room 7226, a 1 bedroom.  Being on the second floor facing the parking lot is kind of weird because I feel like everyone can see in my room, but we have a great view of the fireworks.  We can see a good 95% of the entire show from our couch.  Only the cushion closest the window though.  The overhang in front blocks a wee bit of the fireworks that happen directly at the castle.  We have a view of the monorail, castle and top of space mountain.  Not too shabby for standard view points!  Just thought I wpould update since I didn't see a report on this room number.



Thanks, if you can snap a few photos of the view, that would be great, I would love to add them to the first posting!


----------



## Wanna be Ariel

Great info.  Thank you everyone for all the great photos


----------



## bbn1122

momx2 said:


> I haven't made pictures, but I can report that we are in room 7226, a 1 bedroom.  Being on the second floor facing the parking lot is kind of weird because I feel like everyone can see in my room, but we have a great view of the fireworks.  We can see a good 95% of the entire show from our couch.  Only the cushion closest the window though.  The overhang in front blocks a wee bit of the fireworks that happen directly at the castle.  We have a view of the monorail, castle and top of space mountain.  Not too shabby for standard view points!  Just thought I wpould update since I didn't see a report on this room number.



Good to hear about a standard 1 bedroom.  I just booked the same for next June.  2 years ago we had a dedicated 2 bedroom on the 8th floor xx02, with great views of the lake Space Mountain and the Castle. We too could see the fireworks from our couch.

I know booking a standard view is what it is, but I wanted to save points.  I am hoping to tack on 3 nights at VB once I have the 7 month window....

Thanks...again...


----------



## PistolPeteCO

It's amazing how much the views can vary from one room to another. Glad they did some reallocation of view categories for some of the rooms.


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

This is an awesome thread!  We have stayed at BLT a few times and love it!  We bought DVC there and are happy with our choice.  

The first trip we were in room 8216, 2 bed ded MK view.  We loved our view of the MK and fireworks!  

Second trip we were in room 7144, 2 bed ded standard view.  We enjoyed the view of marina and EWP!  We wish there were sheer curtains for privacy, because people walking by could see in.

Last time we were in room 7230 2 bed ded standard view.  We were happy to see fireworks from balcony! Again wish there were sheer curtains for privacy because people from sky bridge could see in.  We don't mind the "parking lot view" seeing we aren't in the room that much during the day.  Just wish standard view rooms had sheer curtains.  

I enjoy the hustle and bustle of CR!

Looking forward to going "home" next year!


----------



## psac

Even in the high floors I wish they had sheer curtains. Bad decision not to include them like every other hotel in the world.


----------



## kneedeep

We just got back from a 7-night BLT stay in a 1BR lake view, room 7810 (8th floor). I had requested high floor, even numbered room (thanks to DIS advice), and we were absolutely thrilled with the view. I could watch Wishes out the window right in front of me while sitting on the living room sofa, or we could go out on the balcony. You could see the parking lot if you looked down, but that didn't bother us. Also, the room was just a short walk from the elevator. We were totally spoiled!!


Here is our official lake view looking to the right from 7810:




And if we looked left, here is what we saw:




Looking down, slightly left we could see a pond with a fountain and the CR tennis courts:




And here are some fun zooms:


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

BLTtinkerbell said:


> Again wish there were sheer curtains for privacy because people from sky bridge could see in.  We don't mind the "parking lot view" seeing we aren't in the room that much during the day.  Just wish standard view rooms had sheer curtains.





psac said:


> Even in the high floors I wish they had sheer curtains. Bad decision not to include them like every other hotel in the world.



Have you each sent your input to MS?  I did so after staying in an MK view studio that was located close to the sky bridge and lower so people could (and would from what I saw) look in.  Either I had to be on stage or I had to have the room like a cave with the curtains closed.  The more input on this item the more likely it might change.  

I also commented on a few other things - including the bathroom sink setup and the lack of a full length mirror in the room which were both things that were changed.  I'm not saying it was due to me  or we'd have sheers too but if they aren't aware then they think everything is hunky dory.  DVC didn't make those changes just because they felt like it - it would have been due to input from guests.


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Have you each sent your input to MS?  I did so after staying in an MK view studio that was located close to the sky bridge and lower so people could (and would from what I saw) look in.  Either I had to be on stage or I had to have the room like a cave with the curtains closed.  The more input on this item the more likely it might change.
> 
> I also commented on a few other things - including the bathroom sink setup and the lack of a full length mirror in the room which were both things that were changed.  I'm not saying it was due to me  or we'd have sheers too but if they aren't aware then they think everything is hunky dory.  DVC didn't make those changes just because they felt like it - it would have been due to input from guests.



Yes I did inform MS both times.  I told them while I loved my rooms, I didn't enjoy having people look in at us and I didn't want the room to be dark either. 

Thanks for reminding people to let member services know.


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

psac said:


> Even in the high floors I wish they had sheer curtains. Bad decision not to include them like every other hotel in the world.



I agree with you.  ALL rooms should have sheer curtains.


----------



## bigAWL

Room 8116 has a great head-on view of the MK. It's a Theme Park View category dedicated 2BR, and I think this is about as good as it gets. Although there is a 2BR one floor above (8216), between this one and the GV. (I sent Member Services an e-mail to add a room request - I gave them a list of room numbers that I thought would give me the best castle view.  This room was third on my list).






From center of living room:





Looking straight:




Looking hard left:




Looking hard right:





Great view of Wishes fireworks:





Very roomy:









This one's not from the room, but from the walking bridge to the Contemporary:





I'll throw in one more - this one from the parking lot in front of BLT.


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

*bigAWL*:  I stayed in 8216 before and loved it!  Thanks for sharing your pictures, same wonderful view.


----------



## Doofenshmirtz

Is emailing MS a better way of requesting a room??  I have never thought of that before...

Could you share what you put in your email??

Thanks!!


----------



## bigAWL

I've used this strategy a few times so far with good results. People say requesting a particular room number is not wise because if that room is not available, they don't know what your preferences are. I counter that with a LONG list of room numbers, so they know exactly what my preferences are. My logic in preparing this list was to prioritize high floors and the northern-most Theme Park-view rooms on each floor. I used the diagrams on the first post of this thread to find the matching 2BR room numbers. Here's what I sent...



> Subject: DVC Reservation # XXXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> Member Name: XXXXX X. XXXXXXXXX
> Club ID: XXXXXXXXX
> [Address]
> [Phone Number]
> 
> Hello, I have this upcoming reservation at Bay Lake Tower:
> #XXXXXXXXX
> 
> I would like to request one of the specific room numbers listed in prority order below. If none of these particular villas is available, I would prefer the highest floor that is available. Thank you.
> 
> 1. 8216
> 2. 8222
> 3. 8116 *<-- this is the one I got*
> 4. 8122
> 5. 8224
> 6. 8016
> 7. 8022
> 8. 8124
> 9. 7916
> 10. 7922
> 11. 8024
> 12. 7816
> 13. 7822
> 14. 7924
> 15. 7716
> 16. 7722
> 17. 7824
> 18. 7616
> 19. 7622
> 20. 7824



Here's the response I got the same day...



> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for contacting DISNEY VACATION CLUB®.
> 
> We appreciate your interest in your upcoming stay and would be happy to
> assist you.  Our records show a reservation for a 2 Bedroom Villa -
> Theme Park View at the BAY LAKE TOWER AT DISNEY'S CONTEMPORARY Resort
> under reservation number XXXXXXXXXXXX.
> 
> We have confirmed that your requested room numbers and highest floor
> request have been noted on your reservation.  Please keep in mind that
> while the Front Desk will make every effort to accommodate your
> requests, they cannot be guaranteed.
> 
> Please let us know if we can be of any further assistance.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Alanna
> 
> Member Services | Online Communications
> DISNEY VACATION CLUB


----------



## Doofenshmirtz

Thats Awesome!!

Did you jsut send it to the general MS email address??


----------



## bigAWL

Doofenshmirtz said:


> Thats Awesome!!
> 
> Did you jsut send it to the general MS email address??


 
Exactly!


----------



## Doofenshmirtz

I cannot find the MS email.... I could send an email via a form.  

IS that what you did or do you have the email address??

Could you send it to me??

Thanks!!


----------



## bigAWL

Doofenshmirtz said:


> I cannot find the MS email.... I could send an email via a form.
> 
> IS that what you did or do you have the email address??
> 
> Could you send it to me??
> 
> Thanks!!


 
I guess you're right. I'm not sure where I originally found this address, but it works for me.

I always try not to post e-mail addresses on public boards, so I'll send you a PM. Anyone else who wants it, please PM me rather than asking here so we don't fill up the thread with a bunch of those posts.

Thanks.


----------



## ssawka

Doofenshmirtz said:


> I cannot find the MS email.... I could send an email via a form.
> 
> IS that what you did or do you have the email address??
> 
> Could you send it to me??
> 
> Thanks!!



You can also contact MS through dvcmembers.com  The link is under the contact menu at the top of the site.


----------



## SINK

We had a "lakeview" studio 7208, which is listed as a standard view on your chart.  Although it was low, but still had a view of the fireworks!!


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

These lists and pictures of room views puzzle me. It's not like you can call and reserve a particular room. Or can you?


----------



## jtaylor123

Just stayed in "Lake View" dedicated 2 bedroom July 29-Aug 5, room 7241, listed as a standard view in your charts.


----------



## bigAWL

pinnocchiosdad said:


> These lists and pictures of room views puzzle me. It's not like you can call and reserve a particular room. Or can you?


 
You can't reserve a specific room, but you can request one. They will note your request and offer no guarantees that they will be able to honor the request. See my post from a few days ago:



bigAWL said:


> I've used this strategy a few times so far with good results. People say requesting a particular room number is not wise because if that room is not available, they don't know what your preferences are. I counter that with a LONG list of room numbers, so they know exactly what my preferences are. My logic in preparing this list was to prioritize high floors and the northern-most Theme Park-view rooms on each floor. I used the diagrams on the first post of this thread to find the matching 2BR room numbers. Here's what I sent...
> 
> Subject: DVC Reservation # XXXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> Member Name: XXXXX X. XXXXXXXXX
> Club ID: XXXXXXXXX
> [Address]
> [Phone Number]
> 
> Hello, I have this upcoming reservation at Bay Lake Tower:
> #XXXXXXXXX
> 
> I would like to request one of the specific room numbers listed in prority order below. If none of these particular villas is available, I would prefer the highest floor that is available. Thank you.
> 
> 1. 8216
> 2. 8222
> 3. 8116 *<-- this is the one I got*
> 4. 8122
> 5. 8224
> 6. 8016
> 7. 8022
> 8. 8124
> 9. 7916
> 10. 7922
> 11. 8024
> 12. 7816
> 13. 7822
> 14. 7924
> 15. 7716
> 16. 7722
> 17. 7824
> 18. 7616
> 19. 7622
> 20. 7824
> 
> 
> Here's the response I got the same day...
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for contacting DISNEY VACATION CLUB®.
> 
> We appreciate your interest in your upcoming stay and would be happy to
> assist you. Our records show a reservation for a 2 Bedroom Villa -
> Theme Park View at the BAY LAKE TOWER AT DISNEY'S CONTEMPORARY Resort
> under reservation number XXXXXXXXXXXX.
> 
> We have confirmed that your requested room numbers and highest floor
> request have been noted on your reservation. Please keep in mind that
> while the Front Desk will make every effort to accommodate your
> requests, they cannot be guaranteed.
> 
> Please let us know if we can be of any further assistance.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Alanna
> 
> Member Services | Online Communications
> DISNEY VACATION CLUB


----------



## mince




----------



## Flying172

bigAWL said:


> I guess you're right. I'm not sure where I originally found this address, but it works for me.
> 
> I always try not to post e-mail addresses on public boards, so I'll send you a PM. Anyone else who wants it, please PM me rather than asking here so we don't fill up the thread with a bunch of those posts.
> 
> Thanks.



We're heading to BLT in a few weeks and this is our first DVC trip.

bigAWL, could you please PM me the email address?  I cannot send PMs being a new member.  Thanks!


----------



## nkkilala

I just have to say I LOVE this thread!

My family and I are staying at BLT in March for the first time! We are currently reserved for 1 2BR and 1 Studio, the Grand Villa was just TOO much! I'm trying to read the chart to see if there is any possibility that we could be placed together/near each other.

I know the big issure right now is that the Stuido is a Standard View, but the 2BR is a Lake View, we are trying for a 2BR Standard view.

Has anyone had any success in placing a 2BR and a Studio relatively close? I'm just thinking like same floor! (I understand that if our views were the same that the chances would be higher)

Thank everyone!


----------



## spiceycat

nkkilala said:


> I know the big issure right now is that the Stuido is a Standard View, but the 2BR is a Lake View, we are trying for a 2BR Standard view.
> 
> Has anyone had any success in placing a 2BR and a Studio relatively close? I'm just thinking like same floor! (I understand that if our views were the same that the chances would be higher)
> 
> Thank everyone!



you would have a better chance moving the standard to a lake view. there are more lake views.

until next year there are no dedicated standard views for a 2-bedroom. only 1-bedroom and studio lock outs.

you might be able to get the same floor - but no guarantees. just depends upon who else is there. that say BLT has some elevators - now although the elevators themselves are fast - sometimes it takes a while for one to get to you.(really think it is kids or teens playing - because it is generally those that are on it when I get on)

that is one reason why love 5th foor - it is standard view on the north side and lake view on the south side - and inside the C


----------



## ssawka

spiceycat said:


> until next year there are no dedicated standard views for a 2-bedroom. only 1-bedroom and studio lock outs.



Not true.  We were in a dedicated 2 BR SV last Fall. Our room # was 7230.

If you look at the first post on this thread, I believe all of the following rooms are all dedicated 2 BR SV:

7144
7202
7205
7216
7217
7229
7230
7241


----------



## Bronte

I just wait listed my family for BLT one bedroom for November 22-25 but also selected that we will need a handicap room (one member in the party is in a wheel chair)
Are there many standard and lake view one bedrooms rooms that are handicap accessable ???


----------



## Bronte

I looked at the list again .. Am I looking at the list correctly ???
there are NO standard view one bedroom handicap rooms and only two lake view handicap one bedrooms.
So my first wait list does not even exist and my second wait list does not have much change because there are only two rooms?

Why would the dvc site let me wait list something that does not exist ??


----------



## WDWKOOK

We arrive Saturday for our first DVC/BLT stay. 

I wanted to keep my request simple and we're only there 3 days before moving over to WL for 9, so I didn't think it was critical to get overly specific 

Is there any downside to my only requesting the following for our one bedroom BLV:

"High floor, outer villa."

When we check-in, I'll know if we have an outer villa because those are even numbers, correct?


----------



## dreamlinda

WDWKOOK said:


> We arrive Saturday for our first DVC/BLT stay.
> 
> I wanted to keep my request simple and we're only there 3 days before moving over to WL for 9, so I didn't think it was critical to get overly specific
> 
> Is there any downside to my only requesting the following for our one bedroom BLV:
> 
> "High floor, outer villa."
> 
> When we check-in, I'll know if we have an outer villa because those are even numbers, correct?



Correct!  We made a very similiar request and had a great 1 bdrm last December.  I am always a fan of the "KISS" principal.


----------



## WDWKOOK

dreamlinda said:


> Correct!  We made a very similiar request and had a great 1 bdrm last December.  *I am always a fan of the "KISS" principal.*



Thank you,* Linda* for making me feel better about my KISS request and confirming that an even number = outer villa


----------



## AirGoofy

WDWKOOK said:


> We arrive Saturday for our first DVC/BLT stay.
> 
> I wanted to keep my request simple and we're only there 3 days before moving over to WL for 9, so I didn't think it was critical to get overly specific
> 
> Is there any downside to my only requesting the following for our one bedroom BLV:
> 
> "High floor, outer villa."
> 
> When we check-in, I'll know if we have an outer villa because those are even numbers, correct?



You have the info right.  Have a great trip.  I'll be curious to know your opinion/ comparison between CR & BLT.


----------



## WDWKOOK

AirGoofy said:


> You have the info right.  Have a great trip.  I'll be curious to know your opinion/ comparison between CR & BLT.


Thanks - I'm curious, too! DD is excited about having her own bathroom, sleeping area and TV and frankly, so are her parents!

I'll post my impressions here and on the CR thread this weekend


----------



## psac

WDWKOOK said:


> Thanks - I'm curious, too! DD is excited about having her own bathroom, sleeping area and TV and frankly, so are her parents!
> 
> I'll post my impressions here and on the CR thread this weekend



Stick with the request at check-in, too. When we checked in and they have us the number, I knew it was a high floor inner ring, and we just kept it because it was at least a high floor. In hindsight, we should have even asked to switch, the outer ring views are definitely nicer. Enjoy the trip!!


----------



## PoohsFan1

psac said:


> Stick with the request at check-in, too. When we checked in and they have us the number, I knew it was a high floor inner ring, and we just kept it because it was at least a high floor. In hindsight, we should have even asked to switch, the outer ring views are definitely nicer. Enjoy the trip!!



Just curious, we will be in a BLT studio Lake View and have already requested a high floor but want to be on the outer ring, which numbers do I need to look for at check-in so I know that it is what I want?  Are all the even numbers on the outer ring and the odd numbers are the inner ring?  We do plan on doing online check-in too and will be making requests again, but when we get there I will be checking and talking to the CM about it too.  Thanks for anyone's help.


----------



## spiceycat

ssawka said:


> Not true.  We were in a dedicated 2 BR SV last Fall. Our room # was 7230.
> 
> If you look at the first post on this thread, I believe all of the following rooms are all dedicated 2 BR SV:
> 
> 7144
> 7202
> 7205
> 7216
> 7217
> 7229
> 7230
> 7241




these are the only ones I found
7202
7216
7230
7144

the charts says that the one higher are lakeview??? or MK

now next year there will be more

would think only 4 dedicated 2-bedroom standard view would be gone the first day you can get them

if you got one later - then my apologies.


----------



## psac

PoohsFan1 said:


> Just curious, we will be in a BLT studio Lake View and have already requested a high floor but want to be on the outer ring, which numbers do I need to look for at check-in so I know that it is what I want?  *Are all the even numbers on the outer ring and the odd numbers are the inner ring? * We do plan on doing online check-in too and will be making requests again, but when we get there I will be checking and talking to the CM about it too.  Thanks for anyone's help.



yes, that's exactly it. Then subtract 70 from the first two numbers for the floor. So 7504 would be on the 5th floor. 8438 would be the 14th floor. Finally the numbers start with -01 on the north far corner and wrap around, so 7504 would be on the north side (sideways view of MK), while 8438 would be south side (facing Contemporay and the Marina, which I think is also a great view). I'm not specifically sure if the numbers I mentioned are studios (see the first page for that), just giving the general scheme.


----------



## PoohsFan1

psac said:


> yes, that's exactly it. Then subtract 70 from the first two numbers for the floor. So 7504 would be on the 5th floor. 8438 would be the 14th floor. Finally the numbers start with -01 on the north far corner and wrap around, so 7504 would be on the north side (sideways view of MK), while 8438 would be south side (facing Contemporay and the Marina, which I think is also a great view). I'm not specifically sure if the numbers I mentioned are studios (see the first page for that), just giving the general scheme.



Thank you so much for the information...it helped me out a lot.  The view that we would like to get is the view facing the CR and the Marina (glad to know you think that is a great view ).  We are so excited for our first DVC stay here (stayed at BCV twice and SSR once) and we want to make sure we have a great view of the lake .


----------



## jjohnson

#7644
I had requested north, outer, high floor. Rec'd south outer 6th fl
Actually worked out great for us. We spent alot of time at the Contemporary.
There is already pics from 2010 with comments on the condition of the room. Sadly, its the same 2 years later.


----------



## WDWKOOK

We arrived at BLT Saturday and will move over to WL/CL tomorrow. This was our first stay ever in a villa and we have loved our one bedroom. I have nothing but good things to say about BLT and our BLV villa. I requested a high floor, outer villa and we received the 6th floor facing the CR/marina - it's perfect. We are steps from the stairs and we just go down one floor right to the skybridge - so quick!

I will post photos (our view is exactly the same as above) and probably a TR next month when we get home. I'll post the link here.


----------



## AirGoofy

WDWKOOK said:


> We arrived at BLT Saturday and will move over to WL/CL tomorrow. This was our first stay ever in a villa and we have loved our one bedroom. I have nothing but good things to say about BLT and our BLV villa. I requested a high floor, outer villa and we received the 6th floor facing the CR/marina - it's perfect. We are steps from the stairs and we just go down one floor right to the skybridge - so quick!
> 
> I will post photos (our view is exactly the same as above) and probably a TR next month when we get home. I'll post the link here.



Am curious to hear about the room size comparison to CR rooms.  Bigger?  Smaller?  Amenities?


----------



## WDWKOOK

ETA: As of yesterday they started a trial of check-ins at BLT. They don't know how long the trial will last and the BLT CM said that this was only being done between 7-10 pm when she said they have the most check-ins. I always thought most guests arrived earlier, but it seems they still have to check-in at the CR.








AirGoofy said:


> Am curious to hear about the room size comparison to CR rooms.  Bigger?  Smaller?  Amenities?


The one bedroom villa's only similarity with a CR room is that the furnishings, marble, style... is very similar to a room at the CR. The villa is more than twice as big at 1000 SF. A room at the CR is about 420 SF. We have two full bathrooms, a whirlpool tub, king bed, a double sleeper and a single chair bed. There's also a W/D, two closets, two TVs, generous storage space and a full kitchen. It's amazing and beautiful. I highly recommend it and you have all the conveniences of the CR just a short walk away.


----------



## DenLo

WDWKOOK said:


> We arrive Saturday for our first DVC/BLT stay.
> 
> I wanted to keep my request simple and we're only there 3 days before moving over to WL for 9, so I didn't think it was critical to get overly specific
> 
> Is there any downside to my only requesting the following for our one bedroom BLV:
> 
> "High floor, outer villa."
> 
> When we check-in, I'll know if we have an outer villa because those are even numbers, correct?



We usually ask for an even number, high floor, in that order, because we want an even number room and a high floor is a bonus.


----------



## AirGoofy

WDWKOOK said:


> The one bedroom villa's only similarity with a CR room is that the furnishings, marble, style... is very similar to a room at the CR. The villa is more than twice as big at 1000 SF. A room at the CR is about 420 SF. We have two full bathrooms, a whirlpool tub, king bed, a double sleeper and a single chair bed. There's also a W/D, two closets, two TVs, generous storage space and a full kitchen. It's amazing and beautiful. I highly recommend it and you have all the conveniences of the CR just a short walk away.



We only do studios, because I am points cheap.  Glad you liked it.


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

WDWKOOK said:


> We arrived at BLT Saturday and will move over to WL/CL tomorrow. This was our first stay ever in a villa and we have loved our one bedroom. I have nothing but good things to say about BLT and our BLV villa. I requested a high floor, outer villa and we received the 6th floor facing the CR/marina - it's perfect. We are steps from the stairs and we just go down one floor right to the skybridge - so quick!
> 
> I will post photos (our view is exactly the same as above) and probably a TR next month when we get home. I'll post the link here.



Glad you are enjoying BLT!  Have a wonderful vacation!


----------



## psac

WDWKOOK said:


> We arrived at BLT Saturday and will move over to WL/CL tomorrow. This was our first stay ever in a villa and we have loved our one bedroom. I have nothing but good things to say about BLT and our BLV villa. I requested a high floor, outer villa and we received the 6th floor facing the CR/marina - it's perfect. We are steps from the stairs and we just go down one floor right to the skybridge - so quick!
> 
> I will post photos (our view is exactly the same as above) and probably a TR next month when we get home. I'll post the link here.



Glad you enjoyed it, sounds like you might have made the switch to your favorite home away from home already. After being spoiled with the 1BR, was it tough going to a regular room?  
Did you do Cali Grill or the Wave while you were there?
Enjoy the rest of your trip!


----------



## ssawka

spiceycat said:


> these are the only ones I found
> 7202
> 7216
> 7230
> 7144
> 
> the charts says that the one higher are lakeview??? or MK
> 
> now next year there will be more
> 
> would think only 4 dedicated 2-bedroom standard view would be gone the first day you can get them
> 
> if you got one later - then my apologies.



Look at the third and forth pictures on the very first post.  You are only looking at one side of the building, hence why you only have even number rooms.  Unless I missed part of the post and the PP was specifically looking for even number rooms.


----------



## bellepearle

Has anybody ever stayed in a fully HA 2-bedroom lockoff?


----------



## barrysprot36

We had a fully accessible, lake view Studio last month, room no 7914 We had both a bath with shower plus the roll-in shower with chair. This had two shower heads to use. 

The storage in the room was good, although I missed the kitchen area of the non-accessible studios. The negatives of the room were; not a great deal of space between the bed and sofa bed, the storage of the cushions from the sofa bed when folded out. Also, the microwave was so big there was no room to place the toaster or coffee maker safely near to the electric socket.

We didn't hear any noise from the laundry area below, we have done on lower floors. The views were amazing too.


























caron


----------



## barrysprot36

bellepearle said:


> Has anybody ever stayed in a fully HA 2-bedroom lockoff?



Have a look here.

Caron


----------



## bellepearle

barrysprot36 - See my problem is that I need 2 bathrooms that don't have a tub/shower combo. I need one that has a roll-in shower with grab bars and shower seat and one regular shower stall setup but that also has grab bars. From what I heard, I don't believe that setup exists at BLT.


----------



## work2play

Hi everyone!  Where has the summer gone!  Thanks for the photos, I updated the first post with the links.  I will have to update the picture for 7208 and 7241, making them lake view instead of standard view...   I will do that in the next couple of days, that file is on my other computer....  

We are just a few weeks from our next stay at BLT,  I can't wait to get there, it has been too long!


----------



## mandyryoung

Hi everyone! I just finished reading through all 127 pages - it took me a few days, but I did it! Yay!  We are renting points from a points broker for our stay in September. We have two tiny ones and will be making trips back to the room each day for naps. What are some requests I should make to ensure we get a quiet room? Of course a view would be nice, but I'm mostly concerned about getting the itty bitties to sleep soundly! We've never stayed here before (or on Disney property at all, actually, even though we've visited WDW tons of times!). Also, I'm not sure how to make a request since we're going through a rental place for points. Help! Thanks a bunch.


----------



## mandyryoung

mandyryoung said:


> Hi everyone! I just finished reading through all 127 pages - it took me a few days, but I did it! Yay!  We are renting points from a points broker for our stay in September. We have two tiny ones and will be making trips back to the room each day for naps. What are some requests I should make to ensure we get a quiet room? Of course a view would be nice, but I'm mostly concerned about getting the itty bitties to sleep soundly! We've never stayed here before (or on Disney property at all, actually, even though we've visited WDW tons of times!). Also, I'm not sure how to make a request since we're going through a rental place for points. Help! Thanks a bunch.



P.S. Not sure if I stated this, but we're in a standard view studio. Thanks!


----------



## mandyryoung

Joey7295 said:


> You would have to ask whoever you are renting from to contact member services and make your requests.



Thanks for that - I'll contact them. Where would you guys think a good place to request would be? At first I thought I'd do the "even #, north side" route, but I'm thinking now that even #, southside" might be better for a quiet room, as I've read that you can hear the loud boom of the fireworks from the room...? I'm thinking I want to stay away from the pool for sure, right? Those are odd numbered rooms... ?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mandyryoung said:


> Thanks for that - I'll contact them. Where would you guys think a good place to request would be? At first I thought I'd do the "even #, north side" route, but I'm thinking now that even #, southside" might be better for a quiet room, as I've read that you can hear the loud boom of the fireworks from the room...? I'm thinking I want to stay away from the pool for sure, right? Those are odd numbered rooms... ?



When making a request it's best to word it to best reflect what you are looking for - so in your case just ask for a quiet location.  Otherwise for example the resort would only see north side and might stick you right next to an elevator not realizing it's quiet you want and that it might be better for you to be away from the elevator.


----------



## mandyryoung

KAT4DISNEY said:


> When making a request it's best to word it to best reflect what you are looking for - so in your case just ask for a quiet location.  Otherwise for example the resort would only see north side and might stick you right next to an elevator not realizing it's quiet you want and that it might be better for you to be away from the elevator.



Great point, Kathy. Thanks for that advice.


----------



## disneyfanbcv

I just called I am a DVC Member . I am staying at the BLT I wanted to request the higher floor and even number room. The lady said to me I could only make one request. So which one would I like. I asked her if she was sure she said yes the computer only does one. REALLY? Any suggestions?


----------



## jdcthree

disneyfanbcv said:


> I just called I am a DVC Member . I am staying at the BLT I wanted to request the higher floor and even number room. The lady said to me I could only make one request. So which one would I like. I asked her if she was sure she said yes the computer only does one. REALLY? Any suggestions?



Call back and talk to someone else.  You can do more than one request.


----------



## krybandt

disneyfanbcv said:


> I just called I am a DVC Member . I am staying at the BLT I wanted to request the higher floor and even number room. The lady said to me I could only make one request. So which one would I like. I asked her if she was sure she said yes the computer only does one. REALLY? Any suggestions?



I too would call back and try someone else, but be prepared to fight for the kind of room you want at check-in. I made one request only for a high floor and we were assigned the 5th floor in a room this thread lists as "standard view" though we'd paid for lake view. 

I know requests are just that, but bottom line is they had a higher floor room available because they gave it to us when we pushed to get what we wanted. I don't know how much they look at requests anyway, but don't be afraid to ask for what you want and follow up at check-in if need be.  Good luck to you.


----------



## disneyfanbcv

krybandt said:


> I too would call back and try someone else, but be prepared to fight for the kind of room you want at check-in. I made one request only for a high floor and we were assigned the 5th floor in a room this thread lists as "standard view" though we'd paid for lake view.
> 
> I know requests are just that, but bottom line is they had a higher floor room available because they gave it to us when we pushed to get what we wanted. I don't know how much they look at requests anyway, but don't be afraid to ask for what you want and follow up at check-in if need be.  Good luck to you.



That is one thing I don't get.  As Disney Members paying our dues and paying for our points. You would think they would give you or atleast try to give you what you ask for. Exspecially, as in your case, they have it. Why do we have to push for it?  I might have gotten 2 room2 out the past ten years going twice a year. Not a good average.


----------



## ssawka

disneyfanbcv said:


> That is one thing I don't get.  As Disney Members paying our dues and paying for our points. You would think they would give you or atleast try to give you what you ask for. Exspecially, as in your case, they have it. Why do we have to push for it?  I might have gotten 2 room2 out the past ten years going twice a year. Not a good average.



Unfortunately, I do not think Disney sees members as paying customers anymore.  It is just like your cable/Internet/Phone company.  They will give a much better deal to new customers than to existing customers.  DVC is much the same way.  They already have our money, they no longer need to impress us.


----------



## GrnMtnMan

disneyfanbcv said:


> That is one thing I don't get.  As Disney Members paying our dues and paying for our points. You would think they would give you or atleast try to give you what you ask for.


The BLT is basically sold out at this point.  Yes, there's some small number of rooms still held by Disney, but it is now mostly full of owners.  So if you get a unit assigned, and don't like it, then some other owner will get it.  Why does one owner deserve better views then another owner?  Should he who complains the loudest get his way?


----------



## bwang123

krybandt said:


> I too would call back and try someone else, but be prepared to fight for the kind of room you want at check-in. I made one request only for a high floor and we were assigned the 5th floor in a room this thread lists as "standard view" though we'd paid for lake view.
> 
> I know requests are just that, but bottom line is they had a higher floor room available because they gave it to us when we pushed to get what we wanted. I don't know how much they look at requests anyway, but don't be afraid to ask for what you want and follow up at check-in if need be.  Good luck to you.



they probably took a room that was assigned to someone else that had a similar reservation but since you "fought for you room", the other family is stuck with the room you did not want.


----------



## krybandt

bwang123 said:


> they probably took a room that was assigned to someone else that had a similar reservation but since you "fought for you room", the other family is stuck with the room you did not want.



I'm aware of how the process works, but why take a request and then only fill them for some? I had asked for something simple and almost felt I would have been better off being painfully specific from the start. I think what I'm mostly feeling is dissatisfaction for what I get for my DVC points and those ever escalating dues. I have a delayed case of buyer's remorse. Sorry if my post sounded entitled. No one owner is more important than another. Yet I feel we are forced to fight to get what we want when DVC happily takes and then ignores requests.


----------



## jstarcze

Just an observation from reading posts over the years.  Many people post asking "Best Room Request" or something similar.  For BLT obviously that's North side, high floor, even numbered room if you have LV or SV.  Now some people have other favorites and others don't put in a request always.  But for example, if the majority of the people who do request, request high floor for the best possible view, then the problem is that there aren't enough rooms to meet that request for everyone who asks.  So there will always be someone who doesn't get their request.  So even if the CM's consider room requests when making room assignments, then they can't possibly satisfy everyone.  Therefore, I vote for being happy that I'm at Disney!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

krybandt said:


> ........when DVC happily takes and then ignores requests.



But DVC is VERY clear that request are only that and never guaranteed.  I think that is explanatory enough that people should realize that they may or may not get what they hoped for.

In your pushing for the request you may very likely been taking away that room from somebody else that had made the same request but just hadn't arrived as early as you did.  Your assumption of requests being ignored is that the room you were eventually given was sitting there without it being assigned to someone with the same request - but since your request is probably the most popular that isn't a good assumption.  And since it's a popular request and there are only so many rooms it also is a poor assumption that they can fill the request for everyone.  So you got lucky and someone else had to settle.


----------



## ssawka

The other thing to remember is that reservations overlap and thus your request may simply not have been available at check-in.  Although it is nice to be able to make requests, I think Disney would be better off if they did not take requests and you simply got what you got.  I wonder if people are so picky when they stay at other hotels.


----------



## wdrl

krybandt said:


> Yet I feel we are forced to fight to get what we want when DVC happily takes and then ignores requests.



I think its an exaggeration to say that DVC ignores requests.  We've made several DVC room requests, including for three stays at BLT, and every time our request has been reasonably satisfied.  I guess we have been lucky in the past, and maybe the next time we won't get assigned a room that we've requested.  But over the life of a 50 year contract I think it will all even out.


----------



## DenLo

ssawka said:


> . . . . I think Disney would be better off if they did not take requests and you simply got what you got. . . . . .



So do I.  And I bet the CMs do too.


----------



## wdwgirl03

Just booked BLT for next spring break-got a theme park view studio.  I am so excited because it's the last DVC resort I need to stay at.  I'm enjoying looking at some of the pictures on this thread.


----------



## bigdave10000

Here are some pictures of room 7830. Love the view.  There is so much to look at. 

From the middle of the room





Left






Straight






Right


----------



## krybandt

ssawka said:


> The other thing to remember is that reservations overlap and thus your request may simply not have been available at check-in.  Although it is nice to be able to make requests, I think Disney would be better off if they did not take requests and you simply got what you got.  I wonder if people are so picky when they stay at other hotels.



We've stayed at other DVC resorts and this was the first time we made a request. Ironically it was the information in this thread that led us to request a high floor (we were assigned 5th floor). A no-request policy would certainly make it more fair for everyone. A 5th floor room at Disney would be better than a high floor room almost anywhere else


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

krybandt said:


> A no-request policy would certainly make it more fair for everyone.



 

Some people don't care where their rooms are.  Others have specific needs that they would like met if at all possible.  Having the ability to request doesn't make anything less fair because everyone can do it.  The problem is if people don't recognize and accept that it is only a request and that it may not be met.

Even if requests weren't allowed I guarantee some people would still be badgering the front desk at check in.


----------



## Duffy Lover

We had room 8230, a 2 BR dedicated... I had requested any 2 BR dedicated ending in 16 or 22, but when my Mom checked in she figured she wouldn't ask for a change since we were only there for one night and we got a high floor.  Here are some pics:

This one gives you an idea of what the view is walking in...





To the left on the master bedroom balcony





Straight out on the master bedroom balcony





To the right on the master bedroom balcony





From the 2nd bedroom not zoomed in looking right





From the 2nd bedroom zoomed in looking right





I have a very basic point and shoot Cannon, so the zoom isn't the best...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Duffy Lover said:


> We had room 8230, a 2 BR dedicated... I had requested any 2 BR dedicated ending in 16 or 22, but when my Mom checked in she figured she wouldn't ask for a change since we were only there for one night and we got a high floor.  Here are some pics:



I hadn't noticed any pictures from one of the xx30 rooms before so thanks for posting!  I had wondered how much of the MK could be seen.


----------



## donac

When were you there ?  During the week of Aug 19th we were in 8430 in a grand villa.  We were right above you.  I know my bil was hoping for a better view but the room was ready at 9am so it made it easier for us to move in.  

We had the same view.


----------



## happydisneymom

I LOVE THIS THREAD. It was very helpful. My family of 5, my grandparents, and mother are taking a trip to BLT in June. Very EXCITED!!! I have a 2 BR dedicated standard (not alot of rooms in my category). Since there is only the first floor and second floor with my room choice, I decided to request CM for a room facing the pool (south facing) rather than the parking lot. Anyone ever stay in 7229, 7205, or 72241? :jumping3


----------



## work2play

happydisneymom said:


> I LOVE THIS THREAD. It was very helpful. My family of 5, my grandparents, and mother are taking a trip to BLT in June. Very EXCITED!!! I have a 2 BR dedicated standard (not alot of rooms in my category). Since there is only the first floor and second floor with my room choice, I decided to request CM for a room facing the pool (south facing) rather than the parking lot. Anyone ever stay in 7229, 7205, or 72241? :jumping3



The best dedicated BR standard views are 7202 or 7144 (view of lake).  The problem with the odd numbered standard view rooms is that there are palm trees in the way and you can't see much of the pool (see the view of from 7217 in the first post).  If you want to face the pool, ask for an odd numbered room.


----------



## disneychick0412

We will be at BLT in about 2 weeks and I was not going to request any particular area, but I would really like to be facing the Contemporary, so I think I will email Member Services in the morning. It looks like I should request an even numbered room, right? That way be will be on the outside part? We have a 1 bedroom lake view booked. What else should I request, if anything? 

Thanks a bunch


----------



## work2play

disneychick0412 said:


> We will be at BLT in about 2 weeks and I was not going to request any particular area, but I would really like to be facing the Contemporary, so I think I will email Member Services in the morning. It looks like I should request an even numbered room, right? That way be will be on the outside part? We have a 1 bedroom lake view booked. What else should I request, if anything?
> 
> Thanks a bunch



To get a 1 BR with a view of the Contemporary, you want a room that ends in XX34, XX36, or XX42.  The XX42 would be the best view of the Contemporary and the lake.  Great view of the water pageant at night on the lake!


----------



## wendow

How do I make a room request when I have rented DVC points?  Is there someone I can call?  My online check-in options only gave me floor choices.


----------



## GOOFY D

work2play said:


> To get a 1 BR with a view of the Contemporary, you want a room that ends in XX34, XX36, or XX42.  The XX42 would be the best view of the Contemporary and the lake.  Great view of the water pageant at night on the lake!



Is there a standard 1BR that will get you some sort of view of the water pageant and the fireworks?


----------



## work2play

wendow said:


> How do I make a room request when I have rented DVC points?  Is there someone I can call?  My online check-in options only gave me floor choices.



You would have to have the person that you are renting from call member services and put in the request for you.


----------



## disneyobessed

wdwgirl03 said:
			
		

> Just booked BLT for next spring break-got a theme park view studio.  I am so excited because it's the last DVC resort I need to stay at.  I'm enjoying looking at some of the pictures on this thread.



What is your favorite (disney World)


----------



## wendow

work2play said:


> You would have to have the person that you are renting from call member services and put in the request for you.



Thanks for your help!


----------



## STLDisney_Freak

What rooms are on the 16th floor?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## psac

GOOFY D said:


> Is there a standard 1BR that will get you some sort of view of the water pageant and the fireworks?



The standard rooms all have less desirable views, hence the standard. They're on the first few floors, and any view could be blocked by palm trees. Your best bet for a decent view might still be to ask for an even numbered room.


----------



## work2play

STLDisney_Freak said:


> What rooms are on the 16th floor?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



The grand villas are on 15 and 16 (facing MK, even numbered), there are odd numbered rooms on 16 studio, 1BR and 2BR D facing the lake.


----------



## STLDisney_Freak

work2play said:
			
		

> The grand villas are on 15 and 16 (facing MK, even numbered), there are odd numbered rooms on 16 studio, 1BR and 2BR D facing the lake.



Thought so. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Lizzyedden

Thanks for all this great info about the rooms at BLT. Which would be the best room to request for a standard view studio if we would like to see the fireworks from MK or Epcot?

Also, if we are not part of the vacation club is it more difficult to get a good room. I noticed from your post that room 7514 is a standard view room with a view of the fireworks but I read some where else that only vacation club members get placed above the 3rd floor.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## sara74

Thank you all for this thread!  I did my homework and when I booked my lake view I knew what to ask for.  Upon checkin we were offered a room on the South side and I offered to wait as long as it would take for another room.  Off we went to the Magic Kingdom and when we returned we were in room 8010!  Gorgeous view of the lake from the living room and yet we all (5 of us) easily watched Hallowishes from the balcony last night!


----------



## WDWKOOK

_I'm still working on editing all the photos for my BLT review. I'll post a link here when it's up._




*$399 Premium Annual Passes for DVC Members!

Leah Zanolla | Posted: Sep 12, 2012 | Updated: Sep 12, 2012*

_Members of the Disney Vacation Club (DVC) timeshare program will be the recipients of a great new perk beginning October 1. On a video posted on the DVC website this morning, Senior Vice President and General Manager, Claire Bilby, announced a new discount available from October 1 to December 31, 2012. For just $399, DVC members can purchase a Walt Disney World Premium Annual Pass. The normal price of these passes is $699, so that's a savings of $300 (DVC members normally pay $559 for a Premium Annual Pass, so it's still a substantial savings). A Premium Annual Pass allows access to all four theme parks, plus both water parks, Disney Quest Indoor Interactive Theme Park, ESPN Wide World of Sports Complex, Disney's Oak Trail Golf Course and free parking.

*Passes aren't activated until they have been used for the first time, so take advantage of this deal while it's being offered even if your current annual pass hasn't expired*. For DVC members to renew a regular annual pass, it is $385, so for $14 more, you would get the extra benefits a premium annual pass offers over a regular annual pass. DVC members have until December 31, 2013 to activate these passes.

After October 1, DVC members will also get 10% off merchandise at Walt Disney World, Disneyland, Disney's Aulani Resort & Spa, Disney's Vero Beach Resort, and Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort._


----------



## PoohsFan1

We returned from yet another wonderful trip to WDW (came back this past Sunday).  We spent 9 nights at BLT in a Lake View Studio room #8432.  It was awesome.  We loved how high up we were, we got to see everything on Bay Lake Side.  We could also see glimpses of GF and parts of MK.  I was a little nervous about being up that high, especially out on the balcony, but after the first day I got used to it and enjoyed my balcony every morning, afternoon break, and night .   We did go up to the TOTWL one night after dinner at the California Grill and thought it too was great.  The only downside was that the kids got a little bored up there, which I could understand, so we only stayed up there for a drink and took a few pictures then we left (no Wishes since Night of Joy was going on that night).  I still have to take all of my pictures off of our camera and onto my computer...once I do this, I will post the views of our Studio.


----------



## work2play

PoohsFan1 said:


> We returned from yet another wonderful trip to WDW (came back this past Sunday).  We spent 9 nights at BLT in a Lake View Studio room #8432.  It was awesome.  We loved how high up we were, we got to see everything on Bay Lake Side.  We could also see glimpses of GF and parts of MK.  I was a little nervous about being up that high, especially out on the balcony, but after the first day I got used to it and enjoyed my balcony every morning, afternoon break, and night .   We did go up to the TOTWL one night after dinner at the California Grill and thought it too was great.  The only downside was that the kids got a little bored up there, which I could understand, so we only stayed up there for a drink and took a few pictures then we left (no Wishes since Night of Joy was going on that night).  I still have to take all of my pictures off of our camera and onto my computer...once I do this, I will post the views of our Studio.



We checked in on Monday and have the room right next door (8434)!  We love being up so high and having the view across the lake.  We can see all of the parks across the lake (EPCOT ball, DHS water tower, AK Everest) and the water pagent.  We will be checking out tomorrow, but we will not be sad since we are going on the DVC member cruise!


----------



## spiceycat

moving up so others can see that 5th floor north side has always been standard view.


----------



## clc053103

7741- view of pool, lake.  It is very close to the end, therefore the view of the lake is not great, and you can NOT see the water pageant at all.


----------



## Jennasis

We were on the 11th floor, room 8128.  View of the CR, Sky Bridge, GF and MK.  Fantastic Studio!


----------



## meredith1

What two bedroom w/ MK view have you had and really liked?  At the time of travel I will have a five year old and twins that will be three and I am nervous about being way up high with them.  What floor is acceptable to have a good view of MK?  Are there any safety locks on the balcony doors?  I would also like to hear about specific rooms that you think are good ones with that MK view.


----------



## Jenio

We have a mk studio booked for 3 nights in April. After reading this whole thread, I am not sure if that's such a good thing now. I don't want to stare at a parking lot. Maybe a lake view would be better. What to do?


----------



## spiceycat

Jenio said:


> We have a mk studio booked for 3 nights in April. After reading this whole thread, I am not sure if that's such a good thing now. I don't want to stare at a parking lot. Maybe a lake view would be better. What to do?


just ask for high as possible and don't do the reservation confirmation online - at blt it is much better to check in....

they really try to honor your request - but only if they can - (they can't if you go to the online)


----------



## spiceycat

Lizzyedden said:


> Thanks for all this great info about the rooms at BLT. Which would be the best room to request for a standard view studio if we would like to see the fireworks from MK or Epcot?



even number north side/south side - north side is MK, south side is Epcot/lake

that say the north side has rooms higher up than south side - so you can see more.

don't know about the DVC members vs guest - most of the time paying guests if you are paying Disney and not a DVC member would probably get the best room that is available. heard this often enough - so just not sure.


----------



## spiceycat

PoohsFan1 said:


> I was a little nervous about being up that high, especially out on the balcony, but after the first day I got used to it and enjoyed my balcony every morning, afternoon break, and night .



understand completely - you are braver than me. have been put on the 14 and 11 floors and well asked for something lower - my only lake view.

that is one reason try to stay with standard - it only goes to the 5th floor....

my type of heights!!! although I do like TOW - it has a (as you know) a high wall around it - so you don't feel like you could fall - the rooms don't have this - so you can see better in the rooms.

yea for little kids even up to pre teen (my opinion) - they can't see over that wall that well and it is boring for them.

have you let them do Neverland Club at the Polyn- it is a kid sitting service that the kids actually love.

really do love BLT!!!


----------



## jimeasley

Just wanted to thank the poster a few pages back about emailing member services and requesting specific rooms.  We stayed the week of 9/2-9/8, and I emailed them requesting 8128 or 8228 and was given 8128 upon check-in.  It worked out perfectly for us.

Loved the view of the MK and the fireworks at night from our balcony!


----------



## Jenio

jimeasley said:


> Just wanted to thank the poster a few pages back about emailing member services and requesting specific rooms.  We stayed the week of 9/2-9/8, and I emailed them requesting 8128 or 8228 and was given 8128 upon check-in.  It worked out perfectly for us.
> 
> Loved the view of the MK and the fireworks at night from our balcony!



When did you send the email? Just curious if you would wait or send way in advance. Thanks.


----------



## WDWKOOK

My BLT Lake View One Bedroom review is (finally) posted:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=46295171&posted=1#post46295171

*work2play*: Feel free to use any of my photos of the view from 7634 that you might deem useful.


----------



## wendow

WDWKOOK said:


> My BLT Lake View One Bedroom review is (finally) posted:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=46295171&posted=1#post46295171
> 
> *work2play*: Feel free to use any of my photos of the view from 7634 that you might deem useful.



I posted on your review thread but I really enjoyed those pics.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## WDWKOOK

wendow said:


> I posted on your review thread but I really enjoyed those pics.  Thanks for sharing!


You're welcome, *wendow*! Putting together the TR made me miss BLT.


----------



## WDWCNY

The pictures were great. Thank you for posting them.


----------



## WDWKOOK

WDWCNY said:


> The pictures were great. Thank you for posting them.


thank you,* WDWCNY*


----------



## js

Hi. With 131 Pages how do I find out where I want to be?
We have stayed at BLT in a 2 bedroom LV and staying next August in a standard studio for a mom/daughter trip with my mom.
Will we have a balcony with a standard studio (we usually stay in GV or 2 bedrooms since my family usually also comes along so never in a studio).
Are there any standard studios on 5th Floor or where ToTW is located?
If not, where do I want to request to get the best possible view?
Thanks SO much!


----------



## Bolebrothers

WDWKOOK said:


> My BLT Lake View One Bedroom review is (finally) posted:
> 
> *work2play*: Feel free to use any of my photos of the view from 7634 that you might deem useful.



HI WDW, I know you love the Contemporary, but isn't BLT just great, you get Contemporary and space in one go....
Love, love your pictures, very nice to see so much details, and it made me longing even more for Feb 2' to hurry up and arrive. Since we bought there in 2011 we have been 3 times already, and so far have no urge to stay elsewhere. 
Although AKL might be in the mix next winter.


----------



## WDWKOOK

Bolebrothers said:


> HI WDW, I know you love the Contemporary, but isn't BLT just great, you get Contemporary and space in one go....
> Love, love your pictures, very nice to see so much details, and it made me longing even more for Feb 2' to hurry up and arrive. Since we bought there in 2011 we have been 3 times already, and so far have no urge to stay elsewhere.
> Although AKL might be in the mix next winter.


Thank you for you kind comments, *Bolebrothers*. You are so right that if you love CR, you'll love BLT even more. Although the Studio is actually smaller than a CR room and costs more, so I would not recommend it over a CR room. AKL seems so remote when compared with a MK area resort. It's a different experience/setting there and I think you should try it, but we personally prefer having more transportation options such as boats and walking to parks.

Do you have a favorite villa type and location? February will be here before you know it - happy planning!


----------



## work2play

WDWKOOK said:


> My BLT Lake View One Bedroom review is (finally) posted:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=46295171&posted=1#post46295171
> 
> *work2play*: Feel free to use any of my photos of the view from 7634 that you might deem useful.



Thanks I added a link to your views photos on the first post


----------



## work2play

js said:


> Hi. With 131 Pages how do I find out where I want to be?
> We have stayed at BLT in a 2 bedroom LV and staying next August in a standard studio for a mom/daughter trip with my mom.
> Will we have a balcony with a standard studio (we usually stay in GV or 2 bedrooms since my family usually also comes along so never in a studio).
> Are there any standard studios on 5th Floor or where ToTW is located?
> If not, where do I want to request to get the best possible view?
> Thanks SO much!



You will either have a balcony (floors 2-5) or a patio (floor 1).  Check the first post, there are a few standard view studios on the fifth floor (7506, 7508, 7514).  ToTW is on the 16th floor, you have to ask a cast member in the lobby to get access to the elevator that will take you there when it is open.  Standard view rooms are obstructed in some way with trees, so there is not much difference.  You can see view photos by going to post #1 and selecting different rooms.


----------



## WDWKOOK

Duplicate post.


----------



## WDWKOOK

work2play said:


> Thanks I added a link to your views photos on the first post


You're welcome!


----------



## AirGoofy

BLT STUDIO LV Room 8438











It looks like our studio room from last year that was in the center and lower floor.  View from our balcony.  This is the CR pool.






Way back there in the distance is the Epcot ball.  I'm hoping we can see Epcot fireworks and then up to TOTWL to see Wishes.  I can also see EE at AK, but my phone doesn't take the best of pictures.






This is the view from the north elevators.  Bay Cove pool.






I managed to get the monorail.  Great timing.


----------



## dreamlinda

Thanks AirGoofy!  If you have a chance, would you shoot a picture of the re-configured bathroom sink/kitchenette area.  This may be somewhere but I haven't hit the right spot.  Thinking of doing a BLT studio pre-Christmas 2013 and wondering how the re-fit worked out.  Thanks - have a great trip!!!!!


----------



## AirGoofy

dreamlinda said:


> Thanks AirGoofy!  If you have a chance, would you shoot a picture of the re-configured bathroom sink/kitchenette area.  This may be somewhere but I haven't hit the right spot.  Thinking of doing a BLT studio pre-Christmas 2013 and wondering how the re-fit worked out.  Thanks - have a great trip!!!!!



Will do.  I think they have created a lot of space with all the innovations.


----------



## AirGoofy

These may help.  

Bathroom.






Kitchenette in three different areas.  There is an oval table with two chairs across from the fold out bed.   The storage areas really make the difference.  I opened them half way so you could see them.
















We have four in a studio.  Two adults, 10 & 8 year old girls.  We really like the 1 BR, but it is either two trips a year in studios or one trip a year in 1 BR.


----------



## dreamlinda

AirGoofy said:


> These may help.
> 
> Bathroom.
> 
> Kitchenette in three different areas.  There is an oval table with two chairs across from the fold out bed.   The storage areas really make the difference.  I opened them half way so you could see them.
> 
> 
> We have four in a studio.  Two adults, 10 & 8 year old girls.  We really like the 1 BR, but it is either two trips a year in studios or one trip a year in 1 BR.



Definitely helps, thanks so much ~


----------



## twodogs

I have a 2 bedroom villa reserved on a cash room only reservation. Lake view. Will I get a dedicated 2 bedroom or could it be a lock off studio plus 1 bedroom (=2 bedroom villa)?  I think when you reserve with points, you can choose??  WDW travel did not ask me which I wanted?


----------



## jimeasley

Jenio said:
			
		

> When did you send the email? Just curious if you would wait or send way in advance. Thanks.



I sent the email a few days after I did the online check-in and 2 days before we flew out.


----------



## meredith1

I hope someone will come along and answer this question for me.  I am looking for a two bedroom MKV at BLT, specifically for the fireworks.  However, I do have three small kiddos (all under five) and the high floors make me very nervous.  I see that the fifth floor is considered standard.  Is there a room that will give us a decent view of the fireworks located on the fifth floor OR has anyone stayed with little, little kids and can tell me what it was like.  Are there safety latches on the doors?

OR can you sit on a first floor outside on the patio and see the fireworks okay?  Any help with location with little ones and being able to see the fireworks well would be fantastic!


----------



## NandK

meredith1 said:
			
		

> I hope someone will come along and answer this question for me.  I am looking for a two bedroom MKV at BLT, specifically for the fireworks.  However, I do have three small kiddos (all under five) and the high floors make me very nervous.  I see that the fifth floor is considered standard.  Is there a room that will give us a decent view of the fireworks located on the fifth floor OR has anyone stayed with little, little kids and can tell me what it was like.  Are there safety latches on the doors?
> 
> OR can you sit on a first floor outside on the patio and see the fireworks okay?  Any help with location with little ones and being able to see the fireworks well would be fantastic!



For what it's worth, any fall from 3rd floor and above is most likely deadly. That being said, the monorail affects the view from the 5th floor and below. I have three under 6 and I think the extra height of a high floor would help deter them from getting close to the balcony rail. You could always try a standard view on the first or second floor ( saving a good bit of points or cash) and visit the Top of the World lounge to watch the fireworks. The walls are extremely high up there and it is the best viewing spot of the whole building. Also, the Contemporary has some great viewing spots. Hope this helps and have fun!


----------



## AirGoofy

meredith1 said:


> I hope someone will come along and answer this question for me.  I am looking for a two bedroom MKV at BLT, specifically for the fireworks.  However, I do have three small kiddos (all under five) and the high floors make me very nervous.  I see that the fifth floor is considered standard.  Is there a room that will give us a decent view of the fireworks located on the fifth floor OR has anyone stayed with little, little kids and can tell me what it was like.  Are there safety latches on the doors?
> 
> OR can you sit on a first floor outside on the patio and see the fireworks okay?  Any help with location with little ones and being able to see the fireworks well would be fantastic!



Studios only so can't help much there.  The rails on the patio are quite high.  Perhaps if your children are acrobats, but I'm not sure a three year old could get over tha patio even standing on the table - but I wouldn't wait around to try.

For what it is worth, we watched the fireworks from the parking lot on Monday and could see them just fine.  The lobby at BLT and observation deck at CR both play the Wishes music.  Many watch on fireworks on the bridge, but I think the walls would be too high for little kids to see.  I got tired of standing and went and sat down on one of the benches under the overhang, and could still see the castle and some of the fireworks.  There is a picture (cell phone - not very good) in trip report in my signature.


----------



## work2play

meredith1 said:


> I hope someone will come along and answer this question for me.  I am looking for a two bedroom MKV at BLT, specifically for the fireworks.  However, I do have three small kiddos (all under five) and the high floors make me very nervous.  I see that the fifth floor is considered standard.  Is there a room that will give us a decent view of the fireworks located on the fifth floor OR has anyone stayed with little, little kids and can tell me what it was like.  Are there safety latches on the doors?
> 
> OR can you sit on a first floor outside on the patio and see the fireworks okay?  Any help with location with little ones and being able to see the fireworks well would be fantastic!



All of the MK view rooms have great views of the fireworks from the living room windows, no need to go outside to the balcony.  The sliders have double locks which would be very hard for a small child to reach or operate.  There are no 1st floor rooms with a view of the fireworks, they are all standard view.  You might be able to get a 5th floor room for standard view points, but you also might get a view of trees...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

work2play said:


> All of the MK view rooms have great views of the fireworks from the living room windows, no need to go outside to the balcony.  The sliders have double locks which would be very hard for a small child to reach or operate.  There are no 1st floor rooms with a view of the fireworks, they are all standard view.  You might be able to get a 5th floor room for standard view points, but you also might get a view of trees...



I'm doubtful of this.  I have had an XX28 (MK view studio towards the CR) and you needed to be on the balcony to see many of the fireworks that are shot off behind the MK and from BLT appear to be over Space Mt.  The xx30 2 br's are further around the curve of the building.

Although since the living room windows essentially stretch out to what the balcony area would be I guess it would be similar.  You would be able to see most fireworks but I don't know if I'd call it a _great_ view from some of the MK rooms.


----------



## work2play

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm doubtful of this.  I have had an XX28 (MK view studio towards the CR) and you needed to be on the balcony to see many of the fireworks that are shot off behind the MK and from BLT appear to be over Space Mt.  The xx30 2 br's are further around the curve of the building.
> 
> Although since the living room windows essentially stretch out to what the balcony area would be I guess it would be similar.  You would be able to see most fireworks but I don't know if I'd call it a _great_ view from some of the MK rooms.



You may have a point on the XX30 rooms, I have only stayed in XX24 and XX16, I would say both of those rooms had great views from the living room, but XX30s may not be as good for fireworks.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

work2play said:


> You may have a point on the XX30 rooms, I have only stayed in XX24 and XX16, I would say both of those rooms had great views from the living room, but XX30s may not be as good for fireworks.



We've had one of the xx16 rooms and I agree it did have a great view of the fireworks.  Nothing like the rooms that are further towards the CR.


----------



## ghtx

We just got back from room 7310.  Sorry, didn't take any pictures.

I thought the view was great.  We could see Space Mtn. and Astro Orbiter.  Cinderella's Castle was behind the trees.  The view of the fireworks was phenomenal.  We didn't try to see the EWP.

The room was really nice and clean.  Just two little things wrong: a scratch on one of the chairs, and a piece of the bathroom sliding door coming apart.  

I was really jazzed about the walk from BLT to MK, but when I actually did it, I realized it was farther than I thought it would be.  With a 5-year-old walking alongside me and a 2-year-old being pushed in a stroller, it was not quite worth it.  We ended up taking the monorail most of the time.


----------



## peabody58

Just back from 9 nights in 7404 - 1 BR Standard.  What a GREAT room (and yet we forgot to take pictures).  Could easily see fireworks from window and balcony.  Very peaceful view of sandy beach with trees and Spanish moss.  Lake was visible through the gaps in the trees and was fun to watch the tennis players.  Saw some playful river otters one morning.  The trees helped block the sun, and being lakeside, privacy was well ensured.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

We plan on booking a 2 bedroom lake view.  It'll be 5 adults and 2 infants.  It looks like we'd have a better chance at a room with park view (plan to request even number, north tower) if we go with the lockoff rather than the dedicated?  So far, I don't seem to have a preference of the lockoff vs dedicated unless someone can talk me into one or the other.  We'll have 2 adults and one year old in the master, 1 adult in the living room, and 2 adults and a two year old in the second bedroom. Thanks!


----------



## Janed

We are planning a trip next October and will be renting points for a 2 bedroom villa.  One of our group has rather severe arthritis and would like to limit the walking necessary.  

Can anyone give me an idea which rooms would be closest to the elevator that is closest to the entrance to the walkway to the Contemporary?  That would give me a range of rooms to ask for.  Thank you.


----------



## donac

Janed said:


> We are planning a trip next October and will be renting points for a 2 bedroom villa.  One of our group has rather severe arthritis and would like to limit the walking necessary.
> 
> Can anyone give me an idea which rooms would be closest to the elevator that is closest to the entrance to the walkway to the Contemporary?  That would give me a range of rooms to ask for.  Thank you.



I can't remember the first two numbers but the last two numbers were --30 and we were right next to the elevator and the walkway to the contemp..  We had a park view


----------



## Flying172

Janed said:
			
		

> We are planning a trip next October and will be renting points for a 2 bedroom villa.  One of our group has rather severe arthritis and would like to limit the walking necessary.
> 
> Can anyone give me an idea which rooms would be closest to the elevator that is closest to the entrance to the walkway to the Contemporary?  That would give me a range of rooms to ask for.  Thank you.



The rooms closest to the Contemporary walkway are XX30 for a MK view, otherwise XX29, XX32/34  (lock-off), XX35/37 (lock off) for the lake view.  If you want to be on the floor with the walkway that would be the fifth floor or 75XX.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

We just got back from a week at BLT, in a one bedroom LV, room 7442.  I requested a high floor in the north tower.  What I got was a 4th floor room in the south tower, which was a bummer. I guess I could have requested to switch rooms, but the check in process took forever and the kids were tired from a day of traveling.  To be honest, I was disappointed with the view.  We looked directly out onto the boat dock area.  It really wasn't what I thought a "lake view" would be.  I expected to see more lake when looking out of the living room, instead of just a boat dock and what is essentially the back yard of the Contemporary.

Here are some pics from the balcony, which had a slightly better view than the living room.  

Looking straight off balcony:





To the left (this was essentially the view from the living room, where we spent most of our time):





To the right:


----------



## sperkins921

I think your views were amazing! Statistically speaking, I think it would be harder to get a full Lakeview in the North Tower then it is in the South Tower. North Tower views are mostly Park view with tennis court and some slim part of the lake on the extreme North side. if I were paying for a Lakeview I would have been happy with what you got not so happy with the north tower, but to each his own I guess.


----------



## UKDEB

It's all about expectation, isn't it?  That's precisely the view I want and have requested (south side, not too high) but given what you asked for, I can understand why it was disappointing.


----------



## psac

Ditto the last two. We had an inside high pool view, and I would have definitely preferred your view. That view is awesome.


----------



## RachaelA

We checked out Saturday morning from our 7 night stay in a 1 bedroom MK view. We were in 8226. 12th floor. Great view! I'll post pictures later. My only request was high floor and we got it! 

Our room was also ready at 10:15am which was awesome. The guy checking us in was like "This has NEVER happened before!"  We checked out at 7:30am on Saturday and made sure to stop at the front desk and call down to housekeeping to let them know so hopefully the next person in our room could get some pixie dust as well.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

psac said:


> Ditto the last two. We had an inside high pool view, and I would have definitely preferred your view. That view is awesome.



I don't want to be a whiner, because this is a total first world problem, but the issue was that we were so low and looking out the living room window, where we spent almost all of our time, we looked at a boat dock.  We had to go out to the balcony to enjoy the water view.  Also, it seems bizarre to me that BLT doesn't have sheers behind the curtains.  Because we were so low, we felt like fish in a tank, totally on display for everyone to see.  The only way to get a little privacy was to close the curtains completely, which of course negates the view.

It didn't ruin our vacation by any means, I just wish we would have been a bit higher so that we felt like we were looking at water instead of a boat dock.  I've seen pics from the other XX42 rooms on higher floors, and I would have been ecstatic to have those views.  I didn't even know that Epcot was back behind the trees until I saw it in other pictures.


----------



## bjakmom

It is sooo crazy that BLT has not put sheers up yet!!  We last stayed there the first year it opened and were shocked at how clearly you can see into the other rooms without sheers.  And I also hated that I had to close the drapes completely in the morning and evenings when we were walking around in our nighties - we used more electricity that way, too, because we had to keep all the lights on instead of using the sunlight.

**Please everyone who disliked not having window sheers contact dvc member services and ask them to put up sheers!!  We got them to fix the ridiculous set up of the bathroom sink in the kitchens by voicing our concerns- we just want some sheers for privacy!!


----------



## jtowntoflorida

bjakmom said:


> It is sooo crazy that BLT has not put sheers up yet!!  We last stayed there the first year it opened and were shocked at how clearly you can see into the other rooms without sheers.  And I also hated that I had to close the drapes completely in the morning and evenings when we were walking around in our nighties - we used more electricity that way, too, because we had to keep all the lights on instead of using the sunlight.
> 
> **Please everyone who disliked not having window sheers contact dvc member services and ask them to put up sheers!!  We got them to fix the ridiculous set up of the bathroom sink in the kitchens by voicing our concerns- we just want some sheers for privacy!!



The people I felt really bad for are those staying in rooms at ground level, as well as the people with the rooms right by the skybridge.  I mean, it's kinda hard not to stare right into those rooms as you're walking back from the Contemporary.


----------



## donac

RachaelA said:


> We checked out Saturday morning from our 7 night stay in a 1 bedroom MK view. We were in 8226. 12th floor. Great view! I'll post pictures later. My only request was high floor and we got it!
> 
> Our room was also ready at 10:15am which was awesome. The guy checking us in was like "This has NEVER happened before!"  We checked out at 7:30am on Saturday and made sure to stop at the front desk and call down to housekeeping to let them know so hopefully the next person in our room could get some pixie dust as well.



When we were there in AUgdh and I were headed to the MK and got a call at 9am from dsis that our suite was ready.  Granted it was not the one my bil want because it was one closer to CR but we still had a great view.


----------



## Duffy Lover

Hi all,

Here are pics that my DM's best friend sent me of room 8118 (11th floor studio).  They are there right now for their final night of a 6 night visit.  I sure wish I was there right now...
















Enjoy!


----------



## psac

jtowntoflorida said:


> I don't want to be a whiner, because this is a total first world problem, but the issue was that we were so low and looking out the living room window, where we spent almost all of our time, we looked at a boat dock.  We had to go out to the balcony to enjoy the water view.  Also, it seems bizarre to me that BLT doesn't have sheers behind the curtains.  Because we were so low, we felt like fish in a tank, totally on display for everyone to see.  The only way to get a little privacy was to close the curtains completely, which of course negates the view.
> 
> It didn't ruin our vacation by any means, I just wish we would have been a bit higher so that we felt like we were looking at water instead of a boat dock.  I've seen pics from the other XX42 rooms on higher floors, and I would have been ecstatic to have those views.  I didn't even know that Epcot was back behind the trees until I saw it in other pictures.



It's a valid complaint, especially about the sheers. Like you said, why have a view at all if you can't see it?


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

I agree that BLT needs sheer curtains, especially in standard view rooms.  I don't like feeling like I am on stage, while in my villa.


----------



## work2play

Thanks everyone for the great photos.  I have updated the first post with the new links.  I will be heading down for a couple of nights at BLT in November, seeing all of your photos gets me very excited to get back there!


----------



## HayGan

Just wanted to share a panoramic shot (via iPhone) and some other quick shots of the absolutely gorgeous view we had from 7904 (1 BR) during our stay this month.  The assigning fairy definitely granted me some birthday pixie dust with this room.  You had a gorgeous view of the Bay Lake and perfect view of MK from either the living room or balcony by just turning to the left.  The direct view as you walked int he villa was all of Bay Lake.  Now I know that this has to be one of the best views but I can't ever imagine paying more points for a MK view.  If we stay at BLT again we would definitely go with lake view!



















 Hallowishes


----------



## work2play

Nice photos!  Thanks, I added a link to your photos to the first post.


----------



## lunaemica

We are DVC members and our home resort is BLT. It is so beautiful there! We walked to magic kingdom each day and watched epcots fireworks from the kids bedroom one night and the magic kingdom fireworks from the elevator waiting area another. It was the perfect location and the rooms are amazing!


----------



## JPrisco

This is a fabulous thread!
Thanks


----------



## Marc A.

bigAWL said:


> I've used this strategy a few times so far with good results. People say requesting a particular room number is not wise because if that room is not available, they don't know what your preferences are. I counter that with a LONG list of room numbers, so they know exactly what my preferences are. My logic in preparing this list was to prioritize high floors and the northern-most Theme Park-view rooms on each floor. I used the diagrams on the first post of this thread to find the matching 2BR room numbers. Here's what I sent...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the response I got the same day...



how many days in advance did you send this email?


----------



## bigAWL

Marc A. said:


> how many days in advance did you send this email?



I sent it right after making the reservation.  But I don't think it needs to be there too early.  I'd send it at least a week or two before arrival.


----------



## 2binak

Hoping to say at BLT next year.  This thread has been a great help in getting us familiar with the way the resort is set up


----------



## Didi8

First, want to say a big THANK YOU to Work Play for this great thread.  Sorry it took me this long to find it since we check in this Thursday!  Thanks for help from anyone who can answer this question.   QUESTION:  I  just read that IF I choose online checkin for BLT, I will not have option of requesting specific or "better" room?  Post says that desk staff are not able to help if you have booked online.   Is this true?  We are celebrating grandson's actual day of 6th birthday and really want to make all very special. Am I better off waiting and taking the extra time to check-in that morning?  We have booked a lake view one bedroom villa.  Thanks to anyone who can help!


----------



## poohj80

Didi8 said:


> First, want to say a big THANK YOU to Work Play for this great thread.  Sorry it took me this long to find it since we check in this Thursday!  Thanks for help from anyone who can answer this question.   QUESTION:  I  just read that IF I choose online checkin for BLT, I will not have option of requesting specific or "better" room?  Post says that desk staff are not able to help if you have booked online.   Is this true?  We are celebrating grandson's actual day of 6th birthday and really want to make all very special. Am I better off waiting and taking the extra time to check-in that morning?  We have booked a lake view one bedroom villa.  Thanks to anyone who can help!



We have been able to change rooms when our requests had not been met with online check-in in the past but the process may have changed since we last visited.


----------



## Didi8

Thanks Poohj80.  How recently were you there?


----------



## poohj80

Didi8 said:
			
		

> Thanks Poohj80.  How recently were you there?



Last trip was May, but have done it several times before as well.


----------



## RachaelA

Didi8 said:


> First, want to say a big THANK YOU to Work Play for this great thread.  Sorry it took me this long to find it since we check in this Thursday!  Thanks for help from anyone who can answer this question.   QUESTION:  I  just read that IF I choose online checkin for BLT, I will not have option of requesting specific or "better" room?  Post says that desk staff are not able to help if you have booked online.   Is this true?  We are celebrating grandson's actual day of 6th birthday and really want to make all very special. Am I better off waiting and taking the extra time to check-in that morning?  We have booked a lake view one bedroom villa.  Thanks to anyone who can help!



Online check in doesn't give you real options for requests. Call beforehand and put your requests in and you can still do online check in. We did that for our trip in October and got our request (high floor- and we got the highest floor with 1 bedroom theme park rooms). 

I don't see why it makes a difference if you want to choose if you do online checkin or regular check in. Either way you still have to pick all your stuff up in the lobby at BLT (unless you are using the Magical Express and then you go to the contemporary) and if they can change rooms for non-online check in people at the desk, then they can do it for online check in people too. But with online check in, its supposed to be saving you time which won't happen if you want them to change your room.


----------



## psac

RachaelA said:


> Online check in doesn't give you real options for requests. Call beforehand and put your requests in and you can still do online check in. We did that for our trip in October and got our request (high floor- and we got the highest floor with 1 bedroom theme park rooms).
> 
> I don't see why it makes a difference if you want to choose if you do online checkin or regular check in. Either way you still have to pick all your stuff up in the lobby at BLT (unless you are using the Magical Express and then you go to the contemporary) and if they can change rooms for non-online check in people at the desk, then they can do it for online check in people too. But with online check in, its supposed to be saving you time which won't happen if you want them to change your room.



Agreed, definitely call ahead with your requests. With online check-in, they generally discourage it for those who would want to change the assigned rooms. For the main CR desk, for instance, they may have 1 online checkin desk, and 4 or 5 regular check ins. So if you're stuck behind an online check-in person who then requests a change, you could be waiting a long while. However they won't say no. (Of course they could say no if there's no available rooms, but that's a different story.)


----------



## poohj80

psac said:


> AgFor the main CR desk, for instance, they may have 1 online checkin desk, and 4 or 5 regular check ins. So if you're stuck behind an online check-in person who then requests a change, you could be waiting a long while. However they won't say no. (Of course they could say no if there's no available rooms, but that's a different story.)



When this has happened to me, one of the regular check in CMs have waved me over.


----------



## Nancy F

Just back from a stay at BLT. We had room 8018 Park View Studio and it was wonderful. The Castle was right in the middle of my balcony. Rm was in great shape too. Very happy!!! Can't wait to go back in  April. 
Nancy


----------



## TigerKat

psac said:


> Agreed, definitely *call ahead with your requests*. With online check-in, they generally discourage it for those who would want to change the assigned rooms. For the main CR desk, for instance, they may have 1 online checkin desk, and 4 or 5 regular check ins. So if you're stuck behind an online check-in person who then requests a change, you could be waiting a long while. However they won't say no. (Of course they could say no if there's no available rooms, but that's a different story.)



I made my room request when I booked through DVC. Are you saying we should call BLT directly as well?


----------



## psac

TigerKat said:


> I made my room request when I booked through DVC. Are you saying we should call BLT directly as well?



No, DVC is where you have to call, if you made the request already, you're good to go!


----------



## TigerKat

psac said:


> No, DVC is where you have to call, if you made the request already, you're good to go!



Thanks!


----------



## mrsromy

Hello everyone!

This will be my first stay at BLT (or any other DW resort) and thanks to this thread, I think I know what my room requests are! Now all I need to know is...how far in advance can I call BLT to make these requests? 

I am not a DVC owner, I converted my HGVC points to RCI and used those to secure a week at BLT...so I can't just call DVC to ask for specific rooms. RCI recommends calling BLT no earlier than a few weeks before arrival but I fear that's too late.  Any advice would be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## psac

mrsromy said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> This will be my first stay at BLT (or any other DW resort) and thanks to this thread, I think I know what my room requests are! Now all I need to know is...how far in advance can I call BLT to make these requests?
> 
> I am not a DVC owner, I converted my HGVC points to RCI and used those to secure a week at BLT...so I can't just call DVC to ask for specific rooms. RCI recommends calling BLT no earlier than a few weeks before arrival but I fear that's too late.  Any advice would be GREATLY appreciated!



Wow, good question. DVC requests go through member services, cash booking requests go through reservations. I don't know how you would make requests. You can't really just "call BLT."  You might want to do a general post on the DVC Resort board to ask how trade-ins into DVC make room requests.  Good luck!


----------



## mrsromy

Thanks!! I will give that a whirl!


----------



## GrnMtnMan

7930 MK view (2 BR D) (MK to the right)

A post on another thread reminded me that I needed to post pictures from this unit.  I stayed there my last trip and was slightly disappointed by the view.  Primary view when standing in the room is the CR, GF, and Seven Seas Lagoon.  MK is to the right, and is a nice view when you are right up by the windows.

Is not a good unit for fireworks, as the angle makes the display look like its over Space Mountain.  And to watch them in the LR of the unit, you have to basically put your left cheek up against the window.  View from the balconies is nice, but one night we left the door open to to hear the music from the room's TV and we ended up with a small swarm of tiny flying insects in the room.

Sorry for the mess in these pictures.

Master bedroom:




View out the LR  window:




View out the LR  window, looking to the right:


----------



## LindsayO22

Do all studios with magic kingdom view have comparable views or are some views better than others?


----------



## spiceycat

GrnMtnMan said:


> .
> 
> Is not a good unit for fireworks, as the angle makes the display look like its over Space Mountain.



that is how it looks from all the villa at BLT. because it is not behind the MK - it is much further away behind a lake (safety)

if you want it to look behind the castle  - then that view is only available at the Polyn (well in the parks -main street)


----------



## spiceycat

LindsayO22 said:


> Do all studios with magic kingdom view have comparable views or are some views better than others?



some a better some are worst.

like the standard views myself (cheap)


----------



## spiceycat

mrsromy said:


> I am not a DVC owner, I converted my HGVC points to RCI and used those to secure a week at BLT...so I can't just call DVC to ask for specific rooms. RCI recommends calling BLT no earlier than a few weeks before arrival but I fear that's too late.  Any advice would be GREATLY appreciated!



disney won't even talk to you until they receive the reservation from RCI - and don't think that happens until a couple of weeks before hand.

but you can try - the phone number should be on your reservation confirmation.

specific rooms are NEVER guaranteed - a request is just a request - hint - the earlier in the day you get to BLT the better. You can check in at 6:30am.


----------



## mrsromy

Thanks so much for the information! Unfortunately my flight doesn't come in until later that afternoon so I guess we will just be happy with whatever we get!!  

I will try calling a few weeks before just to check if RCI has submitted our our reservation.  ::fingers crossed::


----------



## dbs1228

Just checked in yesterday to BLT after 4 nights at treehouse villas!  We have a Lk view GV but to our surprise after check-in we were put in villa 8512 which is an awesome Mk view!  It is a HA room so a bit of an adjustment for counter heights and such but for sure worth it according to dd's and their friends! Lol  the only disappointment with check in was when they said the room was not ready and they would text me, I told them this has happened the last 2 times with check in and I never get texted, they assured me and verified my phone number.  Well needless to say never got text showed up at 330 to leave keys for dd's so we could do grocery and cm said "oh your room has been ready I have no idea y we did not text you!" Anyhoo having a ball love the fireworks from the balcony but also a lake view to boot.


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

dbs1228 said:
			
		

> Just checked in yesterday to BLT after 4 nights at treehouse villas!  We have a Lk view GV but to our surprise after check-in we were put in villa 8512 which is an awesome Mk view!  It is a HA room so a bit of an adjustment for counter heights and such but for sure worth it according to dd's and their friends! Lol  the only disappointment with check in was when they said the room was not ready and they would text me, I told them this has happened the last 2 times with check in and I never get texted, they assured me and verified my phone number.  Well needless to say never got text showed up at 330 to leave keys for dd's so we could do grocery and cm said "oh your room has been ready I have no idea y we did not text you!" Anyhoo having a ball love the fireworks from the balcony but also a lake view to boot.



Soooo excited for you!!!!!!  ENJOY!!!!!!!


----------



## jcjen519

We check in Saturday for 5 nights   This is our first time staying at BLT, very excited.


----------



## JennG

Dumb question since I made my last ressie through calling. Is there a way to put room requests when making an online reservation or do I have to call MS to put those in?  Just prefer to be as much self-servicing as possible

TIA!
Jenn


----------



## psac

JennG said:


> Dumb question since I made my last ressie through calling. Is there a way to put room requests when making an online reservation or do I have to call MS to put those in?  Just prefer to be as much self-servicing as possible
> 
> TIA!
> Jenn



The do give you some request options like near elevator, high floor, etc., but it's just check boxes. Anything specific you'll have to call.  We've had to call every time, the online choices haven't been enough for us.  Good luck!


----------



## JennG

psac said:


> The do give you some request options like near elevator, high floor, etc., but it's just check boxes. Anything specific you'll have to call.  We've had to call every time, the online choices haven't been enough for us.  Good luck!



Thanks! I went online last night and I didn't see any of these boxes. Oh well...guess I'll just be calling.


----------



## poohj80

JennG said:


> Thanks! I went online last night and I didn't see any of these boxes. Oh well...guess I'll just be calling.



You can also just e-mail requests to Member Services if your stay isn't in the near future.


----------



## JennG

poohj80 said:


> You can also just e-mail requests to Member Services if your stay isn't in the near future.



Right! Definitely a better option (IMO) so that way I can do it in my own time, words, etc.


----------



## jcf

GrnMtnMan said:


> 7930 MK view (2 BR D) (MK to the right)
> 
> A post on another thread reminded me that I needed to post pictures from this unit.  I stayed there my last trip and was slightly disappointed by the view.  Primary view when standing in the room is the CR, GF, and Seven Seas Lagoon.  MK is to the right, and is a nice view when you are right up by the windows.
> 
> Is not a good unit for fireworks, as the angle makes the display look like its over Space Mountain.  And to watch them in the LR of the unit, you have to basically put your left cheek up against the window.  View from the balconies is nice, but one night we left the door open to to hear the music from the room's TV and we ended up with a small swarm of tiny flying insects in the room.
> 
> Sorry for the mess in these pictures.
> 
> Master bedroom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View out the LR  window:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View out the LR  window, looking to the right:



We had a 1 bedroom 7826 with similar view...not happy with the points wasted...liked the Lake view room better 2 days later...


----------



## taaren

We stayed in 8202, 12th floor north side two bedroom. It was wonderful.
View from living room.




View from Master Balcony




2nd bedroom


----------



## dvc one day

Not a big deal but in original post rm 8012 is listed as 1BR, just wanted to mention it's also accessible. We stayed there in Oct '12. It was great. Kids loved the fireworks every night.


----------



## work2play

Happy New Year everyone!  Thanks again for all of your help on this thread.  I updated the first post with links to the latest pictures posted.  I will be heading to BLT later this month, can't wait!


----------



## WDWKOOK

Your NEW CR/BLT Information Thread is up and running. _This site is even hyperlinked in the BLT section!_ 








work2play said:


> Happy New Year everyone!  Thanks again for all of your help on this thread.  I updated the first post with links to the latest pictures posted.  I will be heading to BLT later this month, can't wait!


Thank YOU! I refer posters to your indispensable site frequently. I hope you have a great vacation!


----------



## work2play

WDWKOOK said:


> Your NEW CR/BLT Information Thread is up and running. _This site is even hyperlinked in the BLT section!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank YOU! I refer posters to your indispensable site frequently. I hope you have a great vacation!



The new CR/BLT Information Thread is wonderful!  Thanks for your great work on it!


----------



## dvcterry

Hi, these are pics of our 2 Bed LV Room # 7429, overlooking pool, great view of electrical parade and right off elevator 4th floor. Thanks for this thread.  Very helpful!


----------



## work2play

Thanks dvcterry,  Nice view!  I added it to the first post.


----------



## WDWKOOK

work2play said:


> The new CR/BLT Information Thread is wonderful!  Thanks for your great work on it!


Oh, thank you! It was a labor of love, but I loved creating it (and it was well overdue for updating). 

I don't know how many times over the years I've posted your link in the CR thread. It's a great resource and answers everyone's questions so well


----------



## dismedvc

Is there any updated information on which rooms now fall into what view categories?
We were in 7205 over New Years, and that is now considered a Lake View, not a Standard view as shown on page 1 of this thread.
I did not take any pictures, but I thought I would let you know about the category change.


----------



## murraylieb

I am considering a solo trip in April or May.  I want to stay at BLT and was considering a studio to save points since it'll just be me.  However, I'm concerned about the kitchen/bathroom area. I've read that some of the rooms have been modified to take the bathroom vanity out of the kitchen area...are all of the studios being modified or will I be taking a chance on getting one of the unmodified studios if I book one?


----------



## psac

murraylieb said:


> I am considering a solo trip in April or May.  I want to stay at BLT and was considering a studio to save points since it'll just be me.  However, I'm concerned about the kitchen/bathroom area. I've read that some of the rooms have been modified to take the bathroom vanity out of the kitchen area...are all of the studios being modified or will I be taking a chance on getting one of the unmodified studios if I book one?



I'm about 99.9% sure that all studios were completed a while ago, like before the end of 2011.


----------



## Bolebrothers

WDWKOOK said:


> Oh, thank you! It was a labor of love, but I loved creating it (and it was well overdue for updating).



Wonderful update *WDWKOOK*, The new tread is brilliant. Something to feast upon, to get the next 7 days moving, so we finally can board that plane to Orlando and our beloved BLT. And of course kudos to *work2play* for this long living tread with so much useful information.


----------



## myDISboards

5 months ago at Contemporary's main lobby in early morning hours 4AM to 5AM (empty lobby with no check-in activities, etc) and asked to show views of Grand Villa, 2-bedroom, 1-bedroom, and studio including room location, for example


----------



## WDWKOOK

Bolebrothers said:


> Wonderful update *WDWKOOK*, The new tread is brilliant. Something to feast upon, to get the next 7 days moving, so we finally can board that plane to Orlando and our beloved BLT. And of course kudos to *work2play* for this long living tread with so much useful information.


Thank you, *Bolebrothers*! Your trip is almost here. Hope you'll post a little TR for us on the CR/BLT thread if you get a chance



myDISboards said:


> 5 months ago at Contemporary's main lobby in early morning hours 4AM to 5AM (empty lobby with no check-in activities, etc) and asked to show views of Grand Villa, 2-bedroom, 1-bedroom, and studio including room location, for example


So that's what goes on in the wee hours of the morning - neat!


----------



## nfceagles

We just returned from a great week in 8506, a LV grand villa.  Looking straight forward was a serene view of Bay Lake.  In the mornings you could watch them pull the various ferry boats out of storage.  I was surprised that we could see the castle by looking hard to the left.  You wouldn't be able to fit a large group on the side if the balcony to watch, but a cozy couple and maybe a couple kids could probably enjoy wishes.  We didn't miss having an official theme park view as we would just use our upstairs entrance to access the 16th floor and walk down to the observation deck.


----------



## NandK

We checked in Saturday to a one bedroom and couldn't be happier with the "standard view". We are in room 7326 and the first night we watched the fireworks from our couch. I will try to post pics later.


----------



## Apopper74

How and when do you make a specific unit request when staying at BLT?  TIA for assistance.


----------



## work2play

Apopper74 said:


> How and when do you make a specific unit request when staying at BLT?  TIA for assistance.



Assuming you are staying on points, you call member services and ask them to add it to your reservation.


----------



## ssawka

NandK said:


> We checked in Saturday to a one bedroom and couldn't be happier with the "standard view". We are in room 7326 and the first night we watched the fireworks from our couch. I will try to post pics later.



That room is great as a Standard, but I was quite upset when we got it as a Theme Park View room.


----------



## crabbie1

Well I have 39 days to wait till I visit the states as a new DVC member.We are staying 8 nights at our home resort of WLV and 6 nights in BLT. As there were no lake view one bedroms availiable for our 6 nights I decided to book what there was which 2 nights in a standard studio and 4 nights in a one bedroom lake view.
We will be moving from WLV arnd 11 so will I be able to check into BLT around this time? I know the room may not be availiable but it means we can go off to MK for a while. Also any suggestions on a standard view? I know for the one bedroom I want to request a high floor north side and although we have to check out and in again is it best to book both rooms on the same side All I know is that I do not want a first floor room but other than the above I am not too fussed.
Any suggestions for the standard? Are there any views of the monorail?
Thankyou in advance


----------



## AirGoofy

crabbie1 said:


> Well I have 39 days to wait till I visit the states as a new DVC member.We are staying 8 nights at our home resort of WLV and 6 nights in BLT. As there were no lake view one bedroms availiable for our 6 nights I decided to book what there was which 2 nights in a standard studio and 4 nights in a one bedroom lake view.
> We will be moving from WLV arnd 11 so will I be able to check into BLT around this time? I know the room may not be availiable but it means we can go off to MK for a while. Also any suggestions on a standard view? I know for the one bedroom I want to request a high floor north side and although we have to check out and in again is it best to book both rooms on the same side All I know is that I do not want a first floor room but other than the above I am not too fussed.
> Any suggestions for the standard? Are there any views of the monorail?
> Thankyou in advance



As of now, you can check in at either BLT or CR by then.  CR has staff in the lobby to check in as early as 6:30 AM into BLT.  I'm not sure when BLT staff arrive, but we checked in there around 9:30 AM last trip.  Have a great trip.


----------



## tigger2002

psac said:


> The do give you some request options like near elevator, high floor, etc., but it's just check boxes. Anything specific you'll have to call.  We've had to call every time, the online choices haven't been enough for us.  Good luck!



When you call member services do you tell them a specific room number or a range of room numbers?  Can they tell you at that time if it is available or is it just a request?
What has been your sucess rate at getting the room you want?

<


----------



## tigger2002

RachaelA said:


> Call beforehand and put your requests in and you can still do online check in. We did that for our trip in October and got our request (high floor- and we got the highest floor with 1 bedroom theme park rooms).



When you call to make a room request, when do you find out what room you actually get?

<


----------



## Mike2023

tigger2002 said:


> When you call to make a room request, when do you find out what room you actually get?
> 
> <



The first time you walk into it.


----------



## tigger2002

poohj80 said:


> You can also just e-mail requests to Member Services if your stay isn't in the near future.



What is the email address to make request?

Is it members@disneyvacationclub.com


----------



## poohj80

AirGoofy said:


> As of now, you can check in at either BLT or CR by then.  CR has staff in the lobby to check in as early as 6:30 AM into BLT.  I'm not sure when BLT staff arrive, but we checked in there around 9:30 AM last trip.  Have a great trip.



Does anyone know how late the BLT staff is there to check-in (and how do you open the door without a KTTW card)?




tigger2002 said:


> When you call to make a room request, when do you find out what room you actually get?



You can ask at check-in.  I usually just mention I made a room request and would like to know if they were able to grant my request.  If not, I politely ask if there might be a room available which meets my requests.


----------



## poohj80

tigger2002 said:


> What is the email address to make request?
> 
> Is it members@disneyvacationclub.com



I always just send through DVC web page form.


----------



## AirGoofy

poohj80 said:


> Does anyone know how late the BLT staff is there to check-in (and how do you open the door without a KTTW card)?



I guess they just took the KTTW entry off the door, because I didn't have one before checking in.  Maybe when staff is there, the door just auto opens.  I'm not sure what hour it is staffed through.


----------



## WDWKOOK

You can check-in at BLT from 7 AM - 10 PM (same hours as club levels are staffed). Before and after hours you must check-in at the CR or you can always check-in at CR if you'd like.

Is that a KTTW card reader next to the phone? The Skybridge also has one as well as the pool.


----------



## 4DisneyAddicts

Checking in on Saturday!!!  I have a 2 BR TP view booked and really want a good vew of castle w/o having to work for it!    I want to call in my request but i cant find the thread that included BLT map/diagram with room numbers someone put together a while ago.  Last year I had a perfect view from a dead center villa, but i cant remember the room #, and it was a GV and we are doing the2BR this time....

Should I just request a room in the middle of the tower or can someone help out with a range of #s to request?  I've looked for that map for hours and have found lots ofother great info, but not the diagram.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

4DisneyAddicts said:


> Checking in on Saturday!!!  I have a 2 BR TP view booked and really want a good vew of castle w/o having to work for it!    I want to call in my request but i cant find the thread that included BLT map/diagram with room numbers someone put together a while ago.  Last year I had a perfect view from a dead center villa, but i cant remember the room #, and it was a GV and we are doing the2BR this time....
> 
> Should I just request a room in the middle of the tower or can someone help out with a range of #s to request?  I've looked for that map for hours and have found lots ofother great info, but not the diagram.



The map is on the first post of this thread.  Here's the link back to it.

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=33152565&postcount=1


----------



## fflmaster

I will be staying in a grand villa during our next trip.

We have four children with us, the younger ones being 4 and 6.

I am concerned about the balcony. Does everyone think they are safe?

Of course no child will be aloud out there without an adult, but I am still concerned. 

Should I be? Is there a way to keep the balcony door from opening?


----------



## AirGoofy

WDWKOOK said:


> You can check-in at BLT from 7 AM - 10 PM (same hours as club levels are staffed). Before and after hours you must check-in at the CR or you can always check-in at CR if you'd like.
> 
> Is that a KTTW card reader next to the phone? The Skybridge also has one as well as the pool.



Kook, the issue is that if have not checked in, how do you walk into BLT as you will not have a KTTW card.  When we had to check in at CR, then we received the card there and walked into BLT, using the card reader.  But, if you check in at BLT, then you get the card, you had to have entered it somehow.  I was thinking that the one lock feature may have disabled while the front desk was staffed.  Or, maybe we just snuck in with another family and then checked in.  I don't remember for sure.



fflmaster said:


> I will be staying in a grand villa during our next trip.
> 
> We have four children with us, the younger ones being 4 and 6.
> 
> I am concerned about the balcony. Does everyone think they are safe?
> 
> Of course no child will be aloud out there without an adult, but I am still concerned.
> 
> Should I be? Is there a way to keep the balcony door from opening?



We didn't have a GV, but I remember the balcony doors being very heavy.   They have the two locks as well, so you can always lock one and trick your kids, as they think to unlock both before getting out.


----------



## njtinkmom

I have studied the room chart and it is very helpful now that I understand what I am looking at!!  We are staying at our home BLT on July 20 for 6 nights for the first time and I am bringing my SIL and her DD as well as our usual crowd...  So I want the to be extra special! I did book a 2br villa lake view so I was trying to see if anything with a lake view also had a MK view as well.  It looks like the rooms ending in XX02 have those views if I am reading this correctly.  And the higher the better right?  I thought I read somewhere that they rearranged some of the "views" so I was wondering if that chart is current?  Anyway I will take any suggestions you can offer and also, how does one go about requesting a room?  Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## work2play

njtinkmom said:


> I have studied the room chart and it is very helpful now that I understand what I am looking at!!  We are staying at our home BLT on July 20 for 6 nights for the first time and I am bringing my SIL and her DD as well as our usual crowd...  So I want the to be extra special! I did book a 2br villa lake view so I was trying to see if anything with a lake view also had a MK view as well.  It looks like the rooms ending in XX02 have those views if I am reading this correctly.  And the higher the better right?  I thought I read somewhere that they rearranged some of the "views" so I was wondering if that chart is current?  Anyway I will take any suggestions you can offer and also, how does one go about requesting a room?  Thanks for all your help!!



Assuming you are staying on your DVC points, you can call member services and ask them to add the request to your reservation.  If you have a dedicated 2 BR LV, then you should request an even numbered room.  You can also ask for one ending in XX02, that will give you some view of the MK.  The problem is the more that you limit the request, the less likely you will get it.  If I were you, I would stick with even numbered room because both the XX02 and XX44 rooms are great views.  Try to check in early and being willing to get the room later if they can meet your request.


----------



## jekjones1558

Room 8010, Lake View 1 bedroom on 10th floor.  Outside of C, north side.  View to the right is Bay Lake.  Photo is view to left.




Good view of Wishes each night.  Fireworks booms are loud, so be prepared!


----------



## Nancy F

We are in a Studio # 8232 LV. Love it. I asked for a high, even numbered Studio near the elevator. And I got all three requests. But all good things must come to an end... Going home tomorrow.
Nancy


----------



## work2play

Nancy F said:


> We are in a Studio # 8232 LV. Love it. I asked for a high, even numbered Studio near the elevator. And I got all three requests. But all good things must come to an end... Going home tomorrow.
> Nancy



We were in 8234 (1BR LV) and checked out on Monday!  It was a great room! We had a great time, can't wait to go back in September!!


----------



## work2play

Can anyone confirm which rooms were really converted to Standard View earlier this year?  I will update the color coded map on the first post if we can confirm which ones were changed...

JoAnne


----------



## rlovew

work2play said:


> Can anyone confirm which rooms were really converted to Standard View earlier this year?  I will update the color coded map on the first post if we can confirm which ones were changed...
> 
> JoAnne



My understanding is that it is the 10 units that are 3rd and 4th floor MK view rooms.


----------



## work2play

rlovew said:


> My understanding is that it is the 10 units that are 3rd and 4th floor MK view rooms.



OK, I have now changed the MK view rooms on floors 3 and 4 to be standard view.  If anyone gets these rooms, please be sure to post so that we can confirm!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

work2play said:


> OK, I have now changed the MK view rooms on floors 3 and 4 to be standard view.  If anyone gets these rooms, please be sure to post so that we can confirm!



I have a studio booked in a couple of weeks - standard view.  Maybe I'll get the same one I had as an MK view for my first stay!


----------



## bochnikm

Here is a panoramic photo from our Bay Lake Tower (BLT) balcony from room 8240. It was a Lake View studio. 

We stayed here last September (2012).





We loved our stay at BLT!


----------



## work2play

Thanks for the photo!  Great location.  I updated the first post with a link to your posting.


----------



## Finally DVC

work2play said:


> OK, I have now changed the MK view rooms on floors 3 and 4 to be standard view.  If anyone gets these rooms, please be sure to post so that we can confirm!



I checked into a standard view studio on January 1, 2013 and was placed in room 7318.


----------



## work2play

Finally DVC said:


> I checked into a standard view studio on January 1, 2013 and was placed in room 7318.



Thanks!  Did you happen to take any photos of the view from that room?  We do not have any pictures posted yet from that room.


----------



## drysdaleo

Just want to say thanks to all that have worked on this thread. We finally got to stay at BLT this weekend (after about 2 years of trying) and thanks to all on here I knew exactly what room I wanted and how to email to ask for it. We stayed in room 8208 and the view was wonderful.


----------



## Waddler

jekjones1558 said:


> Fireworks booms are loud, so be prepared!



So true!  The fireworks tripped the alarm on the yellow jeep in your picture almost every night.


----------



## gdrj

Photos from Phone a bit grainy.  Lake view room.  You do NOT need to lean with one foot in the air for these views.  Straight ahead is woods to the right is lake. As I recall limited view of Electric Water Pageant. To the left is in the photos below.





Overcast Day





Zoomed in a bit





Fireworks


----------



## Finally DVC

Finally DVC said:


> I checked into a standard view studio on January 1, 2013 and was placed in room 7318.





work2play said:


> Thanks!  Did you happen to take any photos of the view from that room?  We do not have any pictures posted yet from that room.



Sorry, I didn't bother.  It was just the parking lot


----------



## Sheri in CT

Are there any rooms without balconies?  I will be traveling with 3 kids under 6 and worry a little about the balconies.


----------



## work2play

Sheri in CT said:


> Are there any rooms without balconies?  I will be traveling with 3 kids under 6 and worry a little about the balconies.



No, they all have balconies. There are double locks on the balcony doors, the top lock is around 12-18 inches higher that the door handle.  I sometimes have trouble getting the door open!  Both must be in the unlocked position to be able to open the door.


----------



## bigAWL

Sheri in CT said:


> Are there any rooms without balconies?  I will be traveling with 3 kids under 6 and worry a little about the balconies.





work2play said:


> No, they all have balconies. There are double locks on the balcony doors, the top lock is around 12-18 inches higher that the door handle.  I sometimes have trouble getting the door open!  Both must be in the unlocked position to be able to open the door.



Actually, the first floor rooms have patios instead of balconies.  But you can't guarantee you will be assigned to one of those.


----------



## work2play

bigAWL said:


> Actually, the first floor rooms have patios instead of balconies.  But you can't guarantee you will be assigned to one of those.



Good point!  There are a few standard view rooms on the first floor that have patios.


----------



## lundve

I can't believe we got a room not on the list.  Our family of 4 stayed in a lake view studio (man did it feel small!!)  last weekend.  I did not request anything - figuring we would be on the inside facing the pool but were pleasantly surprised with a north side view.  

It was Room #8008 on the tenth floor.  It is considered a lake view studio.  It is a lock-off and connects to #8010 which is to the left. Here is a panorama.  






The boys loved the fireworks from the balcony too - you can really tell from here how far away from the castle they are actually let off.


----------



## work2play

Thanks!  Nice photos.  I have updated the first post with your information.


----------



## dismedvc

work2play said:


> Can anyone confirm which rooms were really converted to Standard View earlier this year?  I will update the color coded map on the first post if we can confirm which ones were changed...
> 
> JoAnne



Going the other way, we were in 7205 our last trip, and that is now considered a lake view, so at least one of the rooms shown as standard view on the "inside" (odd number rooms) has now been changed to lake view. The view from 7205 was pretty bad. When we returned, I looked at the thread and saw 7205 was classified on the thread as standard view. I then contacted my guide to see if we had in fact been put in a standard view room even though we booked and were charged lake view points. She confirmed that 7205 was now a lake view.


----------



## bethp1968

We were in room 7234 (standard view 1 bedroom) with  a view of Contemporary, Lake/Marina,  and a partial view to the right of the monorail.  Not a bad view, IMO.  Also, very close to elevator.  No complaints


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

In mid-May we had a single night in a Standard view studio - 7306.  I found I have a much better opinion of the BLT studios now that they have moved the bathroom sink out of the kitchen!  

In general the room was in good condition although that new bathroom sink was chipped - apparently from something heavy being dropped in it.  

Here are a few pictures including a couple I took of the inside of the room.  You can compare the bathroom/kitchen layout now to the layout when pictures were previously posted of this room:




































And the view:





















And a couple from the top:


----------



## JoeATC

Staying in 7510, 5th floor view to the north. This is now a lake view  (1BR). Talked with Member Svcs and front desk DVC folks, was told rooms facing north 2nd floor and up are all lake views. We do have a good view of Wishes on the bright side. If they would remove the tree to the right looking out the living room window that would be great. Then again, I wouldn't want the deforestation police on my case. All I can think of is Kali River Rapids and the uplifting message they portray.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

All these reports of rooms that were standard now being lakeview seems surprising.  We all were told of theme park rooms being changed to standard views and points were reallocated for that (going up for some room types) so this switch of standard to lakeview doesn't seem to make a lot of sense or maybe even be possible - nor is it consistent since we had a 3rd floor north view booked standard view but MS told the above poster that anything above the 2nd floor is lakeview.  And another poster who had an inside room with poor view was told that was a lakeview so it doesn't seem like they changed some of the outer rooms to lakeview and courtyard rooms to standard.


----------



## dismedvc

KAT4DISNEY said:


> All these reports of rooms that were standard now being lakeview seems surprising.  We all were told of theme park rooms being changed to standard views and points were reallocated for that (going up for some room types) so this switch of standard to lakeview doesn't seem to make a lot of sense or maybe even be possible - nor is it consistent since we had a 3rd floor north view booked standard view but MS told the above poster that anything above the 2nd floor is lakeview.  And another poster who had an inside room with poor view was told that was a lakeview so it doesn't seem like they changed some of the outer rooms to lakeview and courtyard rooms to standard.



Belated thanks for the pics of the new studio configuration. Since 7205 was a dedicated 2 BR, we did not get to see the new configuration on our last stay.
However, I am confused by the last sentence in the above quote. Based on what I was told, they changed our courtyard room to lakeview from standard.

I think when they reclassified the lower floors in the center section that had been considered magic kingdom views into standard views, they tried to partially make up for it by reclassifying some standard views to lake view to minimize the required point increases. 

In my opinion:
3rd floor north view should have been left as standard view. (those rooms look over the laundry delivery service area). MS might have been wrong in what they told the above poster everything above 3nd floor is now lakeview, especially since Kat4Disney was recently assigned 7306 as a standard view.

Floor 5 north view being lake view seems reasonable, and floor 4 north view is questionable whether it is lake view or standard view. 

As far as our room, 7205, being reclassified a lake view, that is probably reasonable, but that room is probably one of the worst of the lake views.

Frustrating that DVC does not disclose which rooms fall into which booking category, but if they did, it might lead to another type of frustration if members knew for sure the room next to them or the room directly beneath them was paying fewer points, and that they had been assigned one of the worst views in the category they had booked.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

dismedvc said:


> Belated thanks for the pics of the new studio configuration. Since 7205 was a dedicated 2 BR, we did not get to see the new configuration on our last stay.
> However, I am confused by the last sentence in the above quote. Based on what I was told, they changed our courtyard room to lakeview from standard.
> 
> I think when they reclassified the lower floors in the center section that had been considered magic kingdom views into standard views, they tried to partially make up for it by reclassifying some standard views to lake view to minimize the required point increases.
> 
> In my opinion:
> 3rd floor north view should have been left as standard view. (those rooms look over the laundry delivery service area). MS might have been wrong in what they told the above poster everything above 3nd floor is now lakeview, especially since Kat4Disney was recently assigned 7306 as a standard view.
> 
> Floor 5 north view being lake view seems reasonable, and floor 4 north view is questionable whether it is lake view or standard view.
> 
> As far as our room, 7205, being reclassified a lake view, that is probably reasonable, but that room is probably one of the worst of the lake views.
> 
> Frustrating that DVC does not disclose which rooms fall into which booking category, but if they did, it might lead to another type of frustration if members knew for sure the room next to them or the room directly beneath them was paying fewer points, and that they had been assigned one of the worst views in the category they had booked.



Has anyone heard any more about this reclassification?  I read somewhere else that someone had 7202 as a lake view, which sounds consistent with these findings.


----------



## Rubeng724

I counted exactly 120 Dedicated 2 Bedrooms and 147 lock offs.  Totally wrong! Theres supposed to be 148 Dedicated and 133 lock offs!


----------



## Music City Mama

7335 standard view (1 BR)


----------



## colleen costello

Thanks for that great photo. I got a room off the waitlist and it is standard view... made a request for "pool view" so I knew we wouldn't get towel processing (we sleep in) or trash area (same reason). I hope to get a room just like yours! Love that  view toward the back. And as I am terribly afraid of heights, a lower floor balcony will be wonderful. Checking in next week!


----------



## work2play

KAT4DISNEY said:


> All these reports of rooms that were standard now being lakeview seems surprising.  We all were told of theme park rooms being changed to standard views and points were reallocated for that (going up for some room types) so this switch of standard to lakeview doesn't seem to make a lot of sense or maybe even be possible - nor is it consistent since we had a 3rd floor north view booked standard view but MS told the above poster that anything above the 2nd floor is lakeview.  And another poster who had an inside room with poor view was told that was a lakeview so it doesn't seem like they changed some of the outer rooms to lakeview and courtyard rooms to standard.



Yes, I am confused too.  I am choosing to monitor the changes from SV to LV to see if they hold up before changing the map.


----------



## work2play

Rubeng724 said:


> I counted exactly 120 Dedicated 2 Bedrooms and 147 lock offs.  Totally wrong! Theres supposed to be 148 Dedicated and 133 lock offs!



Sorry I totally disagree.  There are not 148 dedicated 2 BRs at BLT.


----------



## JoeATC

work2play said:


> Yes, I am confused too.  I am choosing to monitor the changes from SV to LV to see if they hold up before changing the map.



work2play,

Thanks for all the effort you put into this thread. To clarify a little on our experience, I had booked a 1 BD LV and called MS about a week prior to arrival requesting a north facing higher floor. We checked in around 11:00AM and reiterated the request. The room was not ready til about 4:00 (never received a text from the front desk btw). When I realized we were on the fifth floor I went back down to the front desk and was told that 7510 is a LV. It was a little hard to argue the point when all I could do was reference this website (oh, you read it on the internet, I see ). The next day I called MS and was basically told if you can see water then it's a LV room (kind of reminds me of Hawaii and there 6-8 room classification "system"). 

The day after that I talked with DVC in the lobby and they walked me over to the front desk and pulled out their laminated room classification sheet. It was at that time the front desk chap stated the north facing rooms 2nd floor and up are all LV rooms. Now I have no idea if he was just telling me this to get rid of me or if this was indeed a fact. He did state somewhat emphatically that the 2nd floor and above rooms were LV. I guess time will tell. 

On a sided note, I walked down a few flights of stairs in the north tower and wow what a view. I don't know why the architects didn't build end rooms with panoramic views and put the emergency stairwells somewhere else LOL. I don't understand why DVC doesn't put out some info on room numbers and their classification. Must be a well guarded secret.


----------



## work2play

JoeATC said:


> work2play,
> 
> Thanks for all the effort you put into this thread. To clarify a little on our experience, I had booked a 1 BD LV and called MS about a week prior to arrival requesting a north facing higher floor. We checked in around 11:00AM and reiterated the request. The room was not ready til about 4:00 (never received a text from the front desk btw). When I realized we were on the fifth floor I went back down to the front desk and was told that 7510 is a LV. It was a little hard to argue the point when all I could do was reference this website (oh, you read it on the internet, I see ). The next day I called MS and was basically told if you can see water then it's a LV room (kind of reminds me of Hawaii and there 6-8 room classification "system").
> 
> The day after that I talked with DVC in the lobby and they walked me over to the front desk and pulled out their laminated room classification sheet. It was at that time the front desk chap stated the north facing rooms 2nd floor and up are all LV rooms. Now I have no idea if he was just telling me this to get rid of me or if this was indeed a fact. He did state somewhat emphatically that the 2nd floor and above rooms were LV. I guess time will tell.
> 
> On a sided note, I walked down a few flights of stairs in the north tower and wow what a view. I don't know why the architects didn't build end rooms with panoramic views and put the emergency stairwells somewhere else LOL. I don't understand why DVC doesn't put out some info on room numbers and their classification. Must be a well guarded secret.



I totally believe what you described happened. My experience is that I have had numerous cast members tell me things that turned out to be just not true!  My thought is to keep an eye on it and see what people actually report they get rather than take the word of a cast member.  I don't believe in anyway that they are trying to deceive people, they just don't have all of the facts much of the time....  The cast members that you interact with are not the ones that actually assign you the room, so it is hard to tell where they get their information from, and I have never seen any map in their possession that shows which rooms are in which category....


----------



## magicmonette

KAT4DISNEY said:


> In mid-May we had a single night in a Standard view studio - 7306.  I found I have a much better opinion of the BLT studios now that they have moved the bathroom sink out of the kitchen!
> 
> In general the room was in good condition although that new bathroom sink was chipped - apparently from something heavy being dropped in it.
> 
> Here are a few pictures including a couple I took of the inside of the room.  You can compare the bathroom/kitchen layout now to the layout when pictures were previously posted of this room:
> 
> And the view:
> 
> And a couple from the top:



OH!  We wondered why there was that weird mirror area in the kitchen!  NOW I get it!  I can't wait to show my husband these pictures!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## wdrl

Earlier this month we had a family gathering at BLT and booked three two-bedroom villas for our family.  All were Lake View villas.  We had two dedicated 2BRs (#7702 and #7705) and a lock-off 2BR (#7735/#7737).  My wife and I were in the studio portion and a nephew & his family were in the attached BR portion.

We dis our usual BLT request:  High Floor, Even Room Number, North Wing.  All three villas were on the 7th floor, not high but not low either, and only one was on the North Wing.

This was the first time in four stays at BLT that we had a villa facing the pool.  Some people have complained that these rooms look right into the rooms across the way and don't have much of a view.  But I had no complaints.  Here is the view we had if we looked directly forward from our balcony:






But if we turned our heads just a little, this is the view we saw:






In the future I wouldn't have a problem if I were assigned an interior facing Lake View villa.


----------



## work2play

wdrl said:


> Earlier this month we had a family gathering at BLT and booked three two-bedroom villas for our family.  All were Lake View villas.  We had two dedicated 2BRs (#7702 and #7705) and a lock-off 2BR (#7735/#7737).  My wife and I were in the studio portion and a nephew & his family were in the attached BR portion.
> 
> We dis our usual BLT request:  High Floor, Even Room Number, North Wing.  All three villas were on the 7th floor, not high but not low either, and only one was on the North Wing.
> 
> This was the first time in four stays at BLT that we had a villa facing the pool.  Some people have complained that these rooms look right into the rooms across the way and don't have much of a view.  But I had no complaints.  Here is the view we had if we looked directly forward from our balcony:
> 
> 
> In the future I wouldn't have a problem if I were assigned an interior facing Lake View villa.



Thanks!  I added your photos to the link in the first post, first photos from that studio.  Amazing that all of the rooms were on the same floor!


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

We were there last week booked in a 2 bedroom standard view, received villa 7530.  I didn't ask, but this room must have been recently downgraded from Theme Park View.  We watched fireworks every night from the balcony!  I could see where some may not like this room, you were in full view of everyone coming across the sky bridge.


----------



## sperkins921

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> We were there last week booked in a 2 bedroom standard view, received villa 7530.  I didn't ask, but this room must have been recently downgraded from Theme Park View.  We watched fireworks every night from the balcony!  I could see where some may not like this room, you were in full view of everyone coming across the sky bridge.



Thanks for sharing these pics- I've been strictly a North Tower, even number girl, but these views aren't so bad. My only question- did you have to lean far forward on the patio rail to see the fireworks, or could you see everything fine sitting down in the chairs??


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

sperkins921 said:


> Thanks for sharing these pics- I've been strictly a North Tower, even number girl, but these views aren't so bad. My only question- did you have to lean far forward on the patio rail to see the fireworks, or could you see everything fine sitting down in the chairs??



Didn't have to lean at all, the fireworks we did stand against the rail, but you could see everything sitting down if you were to the far left side of the balconies.  It wasn't a dream come true Theme Park View, but, it was still a very nice view!


----------



## SAT887

I am really enjoying this thread, we have our first stay at BLT in January in a TPV  These pictures are fantastic!


----------



## KSDisneyDad

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> We were there last week booked in a 2 bedroom standard view, received villa 7530.  I didn't ask, but this room must have been recently downgraded from Theme Park View.  We watched fireworks every night from the balcony!  I could see where some may not like this room, you were in full view of everyone coming across the sky bridge.



When were you there?  We were in this same room from the 22nd to 25th after our DCL Fantasy cruise.   We loved this "standard" view room and would take it again.

We too watched the fireworks from our balcony.  Just turned up the TV and tilted it to the balcony to hear the music/narration.  

Loved your pictures, especially of the fireworks. Here are a few more picture.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

KSDisneyDad said:


> When were you there?  We were in this same room from the 22nd to 25th after our DCL Fantasy cruise.   We loved this "standard" view room and would take it again.
> 
> We too watched the fireworks from our balcony.  Just turned up the TV and tilted it to the balcony to hear the music/narration.
> 
> Loved your pictures, especially of the fireworks. Here are a few more picture.
> 
> http://s262.photobucket.com/user/CTreece2/media/Fantasy 2013/DSC03046.jpg.html
> 
> http://s262.photobucket.com/user/CTreece2/media/Fantasy 2013/DSC03344.jpg.html
> 
> http://s262.photobucket.com/user/CTreece2/media/Fantasy 2013/DSC03301.jpg.html
> 
> http://s262.photobucket.com/user/CTreece2/media/Fantasy 2013/DSC03337.jpg.html
> 
> http://s262.photobucket.com/user/CTreece2/media/Fantasy 2013/DSC03384.jpg.html
> 
> http://s262.photobucket.com/user/CTreece2/media/Fantasy 2013/DSC03053.jpg.html



How funny, we checked out on the 22nd!  Glad you enjoyed it as we did!


----------



## bbn1122

We did not request the 16th floor ...just to have our rooms connected.....
My family in 1 bedroom LV and sisters family in LV studio...

.....well we were thrilled when they told us the rooms were connected...but 16th floor.  We were on the south side of TOWL first set of rooms on left overlooking pool and lake.

We needed to use our key card to access the 16th floor...you could not just push the button.   Very VIP!

Very quiet up there and very private.  We were pretty tried every night, but we did go the first night to the deck off TOWL to see Wishes ...beautiful...

Hopefully, I can post photos soon...


----------



## js

Hi. I am in a BLT Studio at the end of next month, standard view.
If I want a chance to be on the outside and see the monorail and/or fireworks/MK, what exactly do I need to request. Thanks so much!


----------



## bbn1122

js said:


> Hi. I am in a BLT Studio at the end of next month, standard view.
> If I want a chance to be on the outside and see the monorail and/or fireworks/MK, what exactly do I need to request. Thanks so much!



For a quick answer...you may want to post under Resorts....good luck.


----------



## Pixiedust530

js said:


> Hi. I am in a BLT Studio at the end of next month, standard view.
> If I want a chance to be on the outside and see the monorail and/or fireworks/MK, what exactly do I need to request. Thanks so much!



*Even number room* will get you on the "outside".  Personally, I wouldn't make any other requests than that.  The south side is the one closer to the Contemporary...the North side is the opposite (obviously).  There are standard views on the lower floors in the center section.  You would likely see monorail, but would likely have a blocked or partially blocked view of fireworks/theme park from the monorail track, trees, etc.


----------



## TLPL

Pixiedust530 said:


> *Even number room* will get you on the "outside".  Personally, I wouldn't make any other requests than that.  The south side is the one closer to the Contemporary...the North side is the opposite (obviously).  There are standard views on the lower floors in the center section.  You would likely see monorail, but would likely have a blocked or partially blocked view of fireworks/theme park from the monorail track, trees, etc.



Would requesting 5th or 4th floor help getting better view?


----------



## stacey dee

Hi

I have blt lbv stupid booked for December but did want mk view so after reading this fab thread have come up with good lv rooms which have mk view also please could you advise if you think I have missed put any good lv - but can see mk studio rooms

I have put them I'm best to not so good order _hope that makes sense

Ok 

8208
8206
8108
8106
8008
8006
7906
7706
7606
7808
7806

Feel free to change the, around if you think they should be in a different order or add any other good lv studio rooms which have a good mk firework view

Thank you soo much

Stacey


----------



## SRUAlmn

Quick BLT question. We have never booked this early, but are planning on booking  this month for next summer. Debating a few different resort options, but BLT is high in the mix. We really need a 2 bedroom, but are also considering 1 bedroom and a studio. What are the chances they'd be connecting or adjoining? Also, since its DVC is there a different booking window than non DVC. For example, when 2014 packages are released next week could we book, or do you have to wait longer with DVC if you're not a member? Also considering a tower suite in the main tower, so I'm hoping the rates are available at the same time!  Thanks!!!


----------



## sperkins921

stacey dee said:


> Hi
> 
> I have blt lbv stupid booked for December but did want mk view so after reading this fab thread have come up with good lv rooms which have mk view also please could you advise if you think I have missed put any good lv - but can see mk studio rooms
> 
> I have put them I'm best to not so good order _hope that makes sense
> 
> Ok
> 
> 8208
> 8206
> 8108
> 8106
> 8008
> 8006
> 7906
> 7706
> 7606
> 7808
> 7806
> 
> Feel free to change the, around if you think they should be in a different order or add any other good lv studio rooms which have a good mk firework view
> 
> Thank you soo much
> 
> Stacey



Rooms Ending in 14 have a view of space Mountain and the castle. I know this from personal experience. I have stayed in 7314, 7414 x2, and 7514.


----------



## annakate27

stacey dee said:


> Hi
> 
> I have blt lbv stupid booked for December but did want mk view so after reading this fab thread have come up with good lv rooms which have mk view also please could you advise if you think I have missed put any good lv - but can see mk studio rooms
> 
> I have put them I'm best to not so good order _hope that makes sense
> 
> Ok
> 
> 8208
> 8206
> 8108
> 8106
> 8008
> 8006
> 7906
> 7706
> 7606
> 7808
> 7806
> 
> Feel free to change the, around if you think they should be in a different order or add any other good lv studio rooms which have a good mk firework view
> 
> Thank you soo much
> 
> Stacey




We have also requested a North facing even number room two separate times and both times we were given that and had an amazing view of MK!


----------



## stacey dee

sperkins921 said:


> Rooms Ending in 14 have a view of space Mountain and the castle. I know this from personal experience. I have stayed in 7314, 7414 x2, and 7514.



Thanks for that but I on page one it states they are classed as standard view rooms when I have had to book a lv room

Thanks anyway though good to know if I ever book sv 

Stace


----------



## stacey dee

annakate27 said:


> We have also requested a North facing even number room two separate times and both times we were given that and had an amazing view of MK!



Thanks that's good to hear

Are my room numbers in good order for best views??

Thanks stace


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

SRUAlmn said:


> Quick BLT question. We have never booked this early, but are planning on booking  this month for next summer. Debating a few different resort options, but BLT is high in the mix. We really need a 2 bedroom, but are also considering 1 bedroom and a studio. What are the chances they'd be connecting or adjoining? Also, since its DVC is there a different booking window than non DVC. For example, when 2014 packages are released next week could we book, or do you have to wait longer with DVC if you're not a member? Also considering a tower suite in the main tower, so I'm hoping the rates are available at the same time!  Thanks!!!



I think you should have availability for BLT at the same time as rooms for the CR.

If you had them note on the1br and studio that you are "traveling with" they ought to try to at least get them close but if that's a definite need I'd book the 2br. 

Have you considered renting points? A DVC owner can book a 2 br lock off which would guarantee a connecting 1br and studio. I'm not positive but am guessing that  CRO is only the dedicated 2br's.


----------



## sperkins921

stacey dee said:


> Thanks for that but I on page one it states they are classed as standard view rooms when I have had to book a lv room
> 
> Thanks anyway though good to know if I ever book sv
> 
> Stace



My point was not for you to book those rooms but the rooms on the higher floors that may be considered Lake view but end in 14. Make sense?


----------



## OneMoreTry

How often are requests for even number rooms met?


----------



## SRUAlmn

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I think you should have availability for BLT at the same time as rooms for the CR.
> 
> If you had them note on the1br and studio that you are "traveling with" they ought to try to at least get them close but if that's a definite need I'd book the 2br.
> 
> Have you considered renting points? A DVC owner can book a 2 br lock off which would guarantee a connecting 1br and studio. I'm not positive but am guessing that  CRO is only the dedicated 2br's.



Thanks so much for the response! I have thought about renting points, but I'd have to do a lot of research. I don't know much about it and I feel like I'd be hesitant to work on something like that with a stranger. I will check into all the options as soon as the rates come out. The only reason we were thinking about a one bedroom and a studio is bc we thought maybe that would be less expensive than a dedicated two bedroom, but maybe not? Thanks again!!


----------



## stacey dee

sperkins921 said:


> My point was not for you to book those rooms but the rooms on the higher floors that may be considered Lake view but end in 14. Make sense?



Ah I see so anything ending in 14 rooms but are lbv and a studio??

I just checked on page one and it states all lv rooms ending in 14 are accesible studios unless I'm kissing something ??


----------



## sperkins921

stacey dee said:


> Ah I see so anything ending in 14 rooms but are lbv and a studio??
> 
> I just checked on page one and it states all lv rooms ending in 14 are accesible studios unless I'm kissing something ??



I went and looked at some of the pictures in for people who included pictures of the inside of their room I'm not sure what makes it accessible. I know it some resort they're defined as accessible for different reasons and varying levels of modification. For instance, a room that has a lower bed and an extra towel bar in the shower but no other changes is considered accessible. you could end up with one of those, or you could end up with the room that has the full monty of changes.



OneMoreTry said:


> How often are requests for even number rooms met?




I own at Bay Lake tower as my home resort, so your mileage may vary, but of the four times that we've stayed there I have always been in a room ending in 14 and it matched my request perfectly. I understand that it's all about a balance between what you request in what is going to be available on the day that you check in at the time that you check in.
nothing is guaranteed, but I have to say my requests were always in some way shape or form at every resort. for instance if I asked for a room close to the main lobby and on a certain Savannah and on a certain floor at the Animal KingdOm Villa they may have met the first two but not the last or maybe the last two but not the first, etc.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

SRUAlmn said:


> Thanks so much for the response! I have thought about renting points, but I'd have to do a lot of research. I don't know much about it and I feel like I'd be hesitant to work on something like that with a stranger. I will check into all the options as soon as the rates come out. The only reason we were thinking about a one bedroom and a studio is bc we thought maybe that would be less expensive than a dedicated two bedroom, but maybe not? Thanks again!!



Points wise for members  it costs more to book a studio and a 1BR separately compared to a 2BR no matter if that 2BR is in a dedicated form or a lock-off.  I don't know if that follows thru to the cash side but keep that in mind.

Beside the option of renting directly from an owner you could consider going thru a broker.  David who is one of the board sponsors here may give you a bit more of a comfort level although if you do your due diligence you would most likely have a good experience renting directly as well.  The broker's website is:  http://www.dvcrequest.com.  Just another possibility (I've neither used him to rent out my points or to rent from but his service consistently is well reviewed).


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sperkins921 said:


> I own at Bay Lake tower as my home resort, so your mileage may vary, but of the four times that we've stayed there I have always been in a room ending in 14 and it matched my request perfectly. I understand that it's all about a balance between what you request in what is going to be available on the day that you check in at the time that you check in.
> nothing is guaranteed, but I have to say my requests were always in some way shape or form at every resort. for instance if I asked for a room close to the main lobby and on a certain Savannah and on a certain floor at the Animal KingdOm Villa they may have met the first two but not the last or maybe the last two but not the first, etc.



So you would not have had a studio with the galley kitchen, correct?  Reports have pretty much been that the xx14 LV studios are the handicap one's.  Oh - but I see you were in the standard view xx14's.  I _think_ those have the normal layout.  

This post shows best the layout of the HA studios (although I have not had one but have paid attention to any info on them because of my sisters need for an HA room with roll in shower).  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34450468&postcount=419

The BLT HA studios are very different from other resort HA studios in that they still have a tub with shower as well as a walk in or roll in shower.  They also were different from the other BLT studios because the sink was in the bathroom but now that it's been moved for all the studios it of course is not a big difference.  But as I understand the galley kitchen is take up by the roll in shower and sink so it's the normal studio kitchenette.  And from the below picture it is located where the closet is in the non-HA studios.






Compared to this:


----------



## SRUAlmn

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Points wise for members  it costs more to book a studio and a 1BR separately compared to a 2BR no matter if that 2BR is in a dedicated form or a lock-off.  I don't know if that follows thru to the cash side but keep that in mind.
> 
> Beside the option of renting directly from an owner you could consider going thru a broker.  David who is one of the board sponsors here may give you a bit more of a comfort level although if you do your due diligence you would most likely have a good experience renting directly as well.  The broker's website is:  http://www.dvcrequest.com.  Just another possibility (I've neither used him to rent out my points or to rent from but his service consistently is well reviewed).



Thank you so much!  I have been researching a little, and it does look like the studio and one bedroom would be more than a 2 bedroom on the cash side of things too.  Thanks also for the rental info.  I had actually visited that site a while back and forgot about it   I'll do some more research and see which route looks like it will work best for us.  Thanks again


----------



## Leshaface

Hi everyone!  And thanks for this marvelous thread!  I do have one question that I couldn't find using the search.

How can I request a certain room?  I have a LV Studio for 3 nights and noticed that the rooms ending in 06 and 08 have a slight MK view.  How would I request a room on a higher floor ending in one of those numbers?  I know this is only a request, and probably won't be fulfilled but thought i'd try anyway.  Can anyone word this better for me?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Pixiedust530

Leshaface said:


> Hi everyone!  And thanks for this marvelous thread!  I do have one question that I couldn't find using the search.
> 
> How can I request a certain room?  I have a LV Studio for 3 nights and noticed that the rooms ending in 06 and 08 have a slight MK view.  How would I request a room on a higher floor ending in one of those numbers?  I know this is only a request, and probably won't be fulfilled but thought i'd try anyway.  Can anyone word this better for me?
> 
> Thanks everyone!



Request an even-numbered room on the North Side!  Even-numbered will get you on the "outside" of the building.  Lake View Studios with an eve-number in the North Side will end in 06, 08 or 14.  The rooms ending in 14 are the handicap accessible rooms, but you have a chance to get one of those just as one ending in 06 or 08.  The rooms ending in 14 are actually  better view of MK than the 06 or 08 rooms.  HTH!


----------



## jdcthree

Leshaface said:


> Hi everyone!  And thanks for this marvelous thread!  I do have one question that I couldn't find using the search.
> 
> How can I request a certain room?  I have a LV Studio for 3 nights and noticed that the rooms ending in 06 and 08 have a slight MK view.  How would I request a room on a higher floor ending in one of those numbers?  I know this is only a request, and probably won't be fulfilled but thought i'd try anyway.  Can anyone word this better for me?
> 
> Thanks everyone!



I would just word it "even numbered room, north side, highest floor possible." Whatever request is first is most likely to be met. If you request specific room numbers, it gets a little tricky for the room assigner and you are less likely to get your request.


----------



## Leshaface

Pixiedust530 said:


> Request an even-numbered room on the North Side!  Even-numbered will get you on the "outside" of the building.  Lake View Studios with an eve-number in the North Side will end in 06, 08 or 14.  The rooms ending in 14 are the handicap accessible rooms, but you have a chance to get one of those just as one ending in 06 or 08.  The rooms ending in 14 are actually  better view of MK than the 06 or 08 rooms.  HTH!





jdcthree said:


> I would just word it "even numbered room, north side, highest floor possible." Whatever request is first is most likely to be met. If you request specific room numbers, it gets a little tricky for the room assigner and you are less likely to get your request.




This really helps a lot guys thanks a lot!  I didn't want to appear that I was being too particular by asking for specific room numbers, so they way you guys worded it was great.    Should I request this immediately to make note on my reservation, or should I wait until I do online check-in 10 days prior?  What do you suggest?

Now i'm just wondering, for folks that don't request HA, can guests still be put in a HA room?  I didn't even bother checking out the pictures of the HA rooms, but now am wondering if there is a possibility of us being put in one.


----------



## NJdadof2

I'm staying there for a week starting Sunday.  I called yesterday and requested an even numbered room in a high floor.  I'll let you know how I make out.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Leshaface said:


> This really helps a lot guys thanks a lot!  I didn't want to appear that I was being too particular by asking for specific room numbers, so they way you guys worded it was great.    Should I request this immediately to make note on my reservation, or should I wait until I do online check-in 10 days prior?  What do you suggest?
> 
> Now i'm just wondering, for folks that don't request HA, can guests still be put in a HA room?  I didn't even bother checking out the pictures of the HA rooms, but now am wondering if there is a possibility of us being put in one.



You will need to ask MS to make a request like that.  It won't be an option when you do online check in.

And yes, if an HA room is not set aside for someone who specifically needs that it can and will get assigned to whomever so you could end up in one.


----------



## jdcthree

Leshaface said:


> This really helps a lot guys thanks a lot!  I didn't want to appear that I was being too particular by asking for specific room numbers, so they way you guys worded it was great.    Should I request this immediately to make note on my reservation, or should I wait until I do online check-in 10 days prior?  What do you suggest?



Call and make it now.  As the previous poster said, I don't think all of those choices are available online.


----------



## stacey dee

jdcthree said:


> I would just word it "even numbered room, north side, highest floor possible." Whatever request is first is most likely to be met. If you request specific room numbers, it gets a little tricky for the room assigner and you are less likely to get your request.



Ok thank you for that this is a fab help

I will speak to ms re this now 

Hopefully will get to see


----------



## jdcthree

stacey dee said:


> Ok thank you for that this is a fab help
> 
> I will speak to ms re this now
> 
> Hopefully will get to see



I hope you get a great room!


----------



## DVCBrian

I am so pleased to read the recent posts mentioning that room 7530 has been classified as a Standard View (2BR Dedicated).

As I mentioned in my posts 1667/1672: 
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43727776&postcount=1667
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43750397&postcount=1672


> You could be right. However, I have my own theory as to the "10 rooms" they plan to reassign:
> 
> 3rd floor - all rooms reassigned as SV (7316, 7318, 7320, 7326, 7328, 7330)
> 4th floor - half of the rooms reassigned as SV (7426, 7428, 7430)
> 5th floor - one room reassigned as SV (7530)
> 
> I once had a chance to walk through 7530 (a 2BR dedicated) and the view was awful - with the added "bonus" of direct line of sight from the living room to every person walking across the skybridge from CR to BLT - no privacy at all. I'm convinced they get lots of complaints about 7530....





> I too would like to thank work2play for all the work maintaining this thread. My family has depended on information learned in this thread to make the most of every visit to BLT - a building which we love and which prompted us to join DVC in the first place.
> 
> Finally, as to why I've gone to all this effort...... The other theories posted in this thread as to how DVC will reallocate BLT rooms from TP to SV are very credible and are likely to be accurate. I however remain struck by the particular case of room 7530 - this room simply must be reclassified as SV in my opinion. So, my approach to the question was to start with the assumption that 7530 was being reclassified, and then count from there to find the rest of the rooms.



I am looking forward to work2play's update of post #1 that incorporates the great feedback from posts 2107 and 2111.
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=48813283&postcount=2107
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=48825504&postcount=2111

These recent posts illustrate why it was so important for DVC to reclassify 7530 as Standard View - much better for everyone (members as well as DVC) for a room to be perhaps the "best" in a room category (standard view) than perhaps the "worst" in a room category (theme park view).


----------



## work2play

I updated the views picture in the first post to change the view type for 7530 to standard view.  I also added links to the two posts with view photos of that room.


----------



## KathieSmallwood

I am a newbie and soooo confused looking at room charts. I booked a stay for a 1 bedroom park view but have noticed alot of people saying they are not happy with some of the rooms for a theme park view. I am thinking I want to see some of the lake also. So do I ask for a outer room on the curve for this type of view? Is this a good view for fireworks? Do I ask for a even numbered room on the North end? I don't want to look at the contemporary and the is the south curve, right? HELP!


----------



## mickeymom629

I am looking to book 2 nights in a 1 bedroom at BLT in February.  I may be able to get TPV as it's available now but I can't call for 2 more days.  

I have been looking at all the pics of views and reading opinions, particularly for TPV.  It seems like the 2 bedroom TPV are the ones that most people have had disappointments with, particularly rooms ending in 30, _would you agree_ ?  I haven't read any reports that people in TPV 1 bedrooms were disappointed.

Anyway, to be on the safe side and not be disappointed, I am thinking of requesting LV, high floor, even # and save the points.  I would love to have a view of the water, if I can't have a good view of Wishes.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

KathieSmallwood said:


> I am a newbie and soooo confused looking at room charts. I booked a stay for a 1 bedroom park view but have noticed alot of people saying they are not happy with some of the rooms for a theme park view. I am thinking I want to see some of the lake also. So do I ask for a outer room on the curve for this type of view? Is this a good view for fireworks? Do I ask for a even numbered room on the North end? I don't want to look at the contemporary and the is the south curve, right? HELP!



If you have the theme park view booked then you will be on the outer curve so no need to make that request.  You will also be in one of the rooms that is in the center section of the building - between the 2 elevator banks.  Because of where the 1BR's are the water you'll be able to see will be the Seven Seas lagoon which is past the parking lot, monorail and road going to the MK.  Here's a view from a Theme park room (albeit a 2BR).






I've also had a theme park view studio near the south elevators and could at best see a small glimpse of the marina so a Bay Lake view just isn't an option from that view category.  You also will be able to see the fireworks from any of the theme park view rooms although some of them you may have to go out onto the balcony for the best/only view.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mickeymom629 said:


> I am looking to book 2 nights in a 1 bedroom at BLT in February.  I may be able to get TPV as it's available now but I can't call for 2 more days.
> 
> I have been looking at all the pics of views and reading opinions, particularly for TPV.  It seems like the 2 bedroom TPV are the ones that most people have had disappointments with, particularly rooms ending in 30, _would you agree_ ?  I haven't read any reports that people in TPV 1 bedrooms were disappointed.
> 
> Anyway, to be on the safe side and not be disappointed, I am thinking of requesting LV, high floor, even # and save the points.  I would love to have a view of the water, if I can't have a good view of Wishes.



I'd agree the xx30's would be the most disappointing.  I have not had one but was in an xx28 studio for my first stay and was disappointed although in good part because it was on a low floor too which has since been reclassified to standard view.  

Much of the disappointment comes from people who can't get past the fact that the parking lot is between BLT and the MK.  Sure it could be better if it was park instead of parking lot but it's a pretty cool view all the same IMO.  But LV would be also - just different.


----------



## KathieSmallwood

KAT4DISNEY said:


> If you have the theme park view booked then you will be on the outer curve so no need to make that request.  You will also be in one of the rooms that is in the center section of the building - between the 2 elevator banks.  Because of where the 1BR's are the water you'll be able to see will be the Seven Seas lagoon which is past the parking lot, monorail and road going to the MK.  Here's a view from a Theme park room (albeit a 2BR).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also had a theme park view studio near the south elevators and could at best see a small glimpse of the marina so a Bay Lake view just isn't an option from that view category.  You also will be able to see the fireworks from any of the theme park view rooms although some of them you may have to go out onto the balcony for the best/only view.


Thank you so much.


----------



## babyberger

Looking at the wonderful maps from work2play, and have a question.  

It appears that all 1 BR MKV will either end in 20 or 26.  Is this correct?  Besides a high floor, should be there any other room request in this category?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## work2play

babyberger said:


> Looking at the wonderful maps from work2play, and have a question.
> 
> It appears that all 1 BR MKV will either end in 20 or 26.  Is this correct?  Besides a high floor, should be there any other room request in this category?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



You are correct.  They are XX20 and XX26.  You can ask for a higher floor if you prefer that, but they are all pretty much the same.


----------



## babyberger

work2play said:


> You are correct.  They are XX20 and XX26.  You can ask for a higher floor if you prefer that, but they are all pretty much the same.



Thank you!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Shannon12

I'm so dense, having a hard time figuring out the charts! Our wait list just came through for a 1 bedroom, standard view. I would rather not stay on the first floor, what can I request?


----------



## mickeymom629

Well, I just booked a LV 1 bdrm and requested high floor.  I also requested even room #, but I don't see that on the reservation.  I am going to call back to make sure even # is on the request, but I am sooooo tempted to book the TPV instead    It may be my only stay at this resort for a VERY long time, but it's 19 more points for just DD and me...decisions decisions 


....OMG!  Editing to say that I just changed it to the TPV!  I'm very excited but feeling guilty over the points!


----------



## work2play

Shannon12 said:


> I'm so dense, having a hard time figuring out the charts! Our wait list just came through for a 1 bedroom, standard view. I would rather not stay on the first floor, what can I request?



Ask for the highest floor available.


----------



## annekreel

You just made my life a whole lot easier answering my question about which rooms I want to request for our first stay at Bay Lake Towers! My husband and I are going with her three children (ages nine, seven, seven).

Can someone please explain to me how we go about requesting certain room numbers? We have a two-bedroom Lake you reservation but would love to be able to see some of the fireworks from our room. Any help you can provide would be appreciated!

-A


----------



## JaneSparrow

Hello all.

From 11/30 to 12/7 we have a 2 Bedroom Villa-Lake View/Wheelchair Accessible with Tub/Option for Hearing Accessibility/1 King Bed, 2 Queen Beds, 1 Double Sleeper Sofa, 1 Sleeper Chair

What should I request for to get a better view of the magic kingdom?  High Floor on the North Tower?


----------



## work2play

JaneSparrow said:


> Hello all.
> 
> From 11/30 to 12/7 we have a 2 Bedroom Villa-Lake View/Wheelchair Accessible with Tub/Option for Hearing Accessibility/1 King Bed, 2 Queen Beds, 1 Double Sleeper Sofa, 1 Sleeper Chair
> 
> What should I request for to get a better view of the magic kingdom?  High Floor on the North Tower?



Accessible rooms are limited the good news is that the 2 BR dedicated are XX12 rooms on 3 of the higher floors so you will have a view of the MK fireworks. You do not need to add any special room request.


----------



## JaneSparrow

work2play said:


> Accessible rooms are limited the good news is that the 2 BR dedicated are XX12 rooms on 3 of the higher floors so you will have a view of the MK fireworks. You do not need to add any special room request.



Thanks good to know!


----------



## jekjones1558

work2play said:


> Accessible rooms are limited the good news is that the 2 BR dedicated are XX12 rooms on 3 of the higher floors so you will have a view of the MK fireworks. You do not need to add any special room request.



What about a 1 bedroom lake view accessible for fireworks?


----------



## work2play

jekjones1558 said:


> What about a 1 bedroom lake view accessible for fireworks?



As best I can tell, the 1 BR accessible rooms are XX12 on floors 6,7,8,9 and 10
The accessible studios are XX14 on those same floors.  
The accessible 2 BR dedicated are XX12 on the 11, 12 and 14th floor.  

I believe all accessible rooms have a view of the fireworks.


----------



## nascargirl0829

Hi everyone!! I am new to this, so I was wondering if someone could tell me how to subscribe to a thread. We are staying at the BLT in Nov 2013 and I would love to follow. Thanks Melissa


----------



## jdcthree

nascargirl0829 said:


> Hi everyone!! I am new to this, so I was wondering if someone could tell me how to subscribe to a thread. We are staying at the BLT in Nov 2013 and I would love to follow. Thanks Melissa



Since you replied to this thread, you are subscribed.  You can also subscribe to threads without replying by clicking on "thread tools" and then "subscribe to thread" in the upper right corner of the thread you are viewing.


----------



## nascargirl0829

jdcthree said:


> Since you replied to this thread, you are subscribed.  You can also subscribe to threads without replying by clicking on "thread tools" and then "subscribe to thread" in the upper right corner of the thread you are viewing.



Thanks!


----------



## VbChristy

We have a 2br bay lake view booked for a Feb Trip.  I have some questions.  We are booked on a friends DVC points- will our card say DVC? And if so will that be enough to get into TOp of the World?  And we would love a great view and potentially see fireworks - what room request should I make??? And finally will this be very far from elevators? We will have an 8 month old so we won't want the walk out to be too far. We are SOOO excited. THANKS!


----------



## DenLo

VbChristy said:


> We have a 2br bay lake view booked for a Feb Trip.  I have some questions.  We are booked on a friends DVC points- will our card say DVC? And if so will that be enough to get into TOp of the World?  And we would love a great view and potentially see fireworks - what room request should I make??? And finally will this be very far from elevators? We will have an 8 month old so we won't want the walk out to be too far. We are SOOO excited. THANKS!



Are you a guest or are you renting the points from your friend?  If a guest it should say DVC, if renting no it should not.  Renters are not entitled to DVC member Perks and TOTWL is a perk.  Sometimes the CMs will ask to see a member card in addition to your KTTW card.  If that happens and your card shows DVC I would tell them you are a guest of your friend staying on her points.  I think if your friend said you were a guest then you'll be fine.  The CM from the lobby will escort you to the north elevator and activate the button for the 16 floor.  

There are two elevators north which is closest to MK and south which is closest to the skyway to CR.  None of the rooms are very far from an elevator, but you could be a ways from the skyway.  It's less than half of the distance from the elevator as the rooms at a large resort like BWV, or AKV would be.  

For a lake view, to get your room a view of the fireworks your friend should request an even numbered room on the north end and a high floor.  There are a few rooms per floor that qualify for this MK lake view so only with luck would you get it.  BTW,  from the south elevator lobby you can easily see the fireworks and you can see the monorail from either elevator lobby.


----------



## VbChristy

DenLo said:


> Are you a guest or are you renting the points from your friend?  If a guest it should say DVC, if renting no it should not.  Renters are not entitled to DVC member Perks and TOTWL is a perk.  Sometimes the CMs will ask to see a member card in addition to your KTTW card.  If that happens and your card shows DVC I would tell them you are a guest of your friend staying on her points.  I think if your friend said you were a guest then you'll be fine.  The CM from the lobby will escort you to the north elevator and activate the button for the 16 floor.
> 
> There are two elevators north which is closest to MK and south which is closest to the skyway to CR.  None of the rooms are very far from an elevator, but you could be a ways from the skyway.  It's less than half of the distance from the elevator as the rooms at a large resort like BWV, or AKV would be.
> 
> For a lake view, to get your room a view of the fireworks your friend should request an even numbered room on the north end and a high floor.  There are a few rooms per floor that qualify for this MK lake view so only with luck would you get it.  BTW,  from the south elevator lobby you can easily see the fireworks and you can see the monorail from either elevator lobby.



Thanks so much!!!  Perfect!


----------



## Invisable89

I think this has possibly been mentioned before so my apologies if that actually is the case! 

I read somewhere that the villas/rooms facing the pool (also the ones on the curves) are a bit narrower than the ones facing the front? Is that true?! I'm asking out of curiosity then anything really.


----------



## maburke

Invisable89 said:


> I think this has possibly been mentioned before so my apologies if that actually is the case!
> 
> I read somewhere that the villas/rooms facing the pool (also the ones on the curves) are a bit narrower than the ones facing the front? Is that true?! I'm asking out of curiosity then anything really.



Since the building is curved, the walls of the units are not parallel to each other.  Think of a slice of pie, though they don't come to a point.  This is true for all of the units, but for the inner units, the window side is on the point side, so they have a slightly smaller living room.  But they have a whole laundry room on the hall end.  For the outer units, the window side is wider, and they get stools at the kitchen island, but they only get a laundry closet because that end of the unit is narrower.

Does that make sense?


----------



## Invisable89

maburke said:


> Since the building is curved, the walls of the units are not parallel to each other.  Think of a slice of pie, though they don't come to a point.  This is true for all of the units, but for the inner units, the window side is on the point side, so they have a slightly smaller living room.  But they have a whole laundry room on the hall end.  For the outer units, the window side is wider, and they get stools at the kitchen island, but they only get a laundry closet because that end of the unit is narrower.
> 
> Does that make sense?




Ahhhh I see! Yes, that all makes sense.  Would you say the narrower-ness is noticeable?


----------



## DVCBrian

maburke said:


> Since the building is curved, the walls of the units are not parallel to each other.  Think of a slice of pie, though they don't come to a point.  This is true for all of the units, but for the inner units, the window side is on the point side, so they have a slightly smaller living room.  But they have a whole laundry room on the hall end.  For the outer units, the window side is wider, and they get stools at the kitchen island, but they only get a laundry closet because that end of the unit is narrower.



Here's another way to explain this.  The difference between "inner" and "outer" units at BLT is in the living room portion of the 2BR unit.

"Inner" units have parallel walls and the four corners are at 90 degree angles.

"Outer" units have a slight pie or wedge shape to the living room.  The living room is narrower at the hall entrance, and wider at the windows.

In both "inner" and "outer" units, the Master bedroom and studio bedrooms have identical dimensions.

You can see the exact floor plans as filed with Orange County Florida at:
http://or.occompt.com/recorder/web/
All of the floor plans are on this site, but here's how to find one of them:
On the Basic document search screen, enter Recording Date "10/1/2008" (start) and "10/31/2008" (end).
Under Grantor / Last Name, enter "Disney".
Uncheck the check box on the right side of the screen and highlight "Condo Drawing".
Leave all other options blank, and click "Search".

One item should be found.  Click on the words Condo Drawing to bring up the details screen.  Then, on the left of the screen under heading View Images, click on "View 2008065326".  This will bring up a PDF which shows the floorplan for "Phase 11" of the BLT project.


----------



## OneMoreTry

Invisable89 said:


> I read somewhere that the villas/rooms facing the pool (also the ones on the curves) are a bit narrower than the ones facing the front? Is that true?! I'm asking out of curiosity then anything really.




We were moved from an inner to an outer room once for reasons I won't go into, and the outer room seemed much much bigger.  I'm not sure how much of that was perceived and how much was an actual difference.


----------



## maburke

DVCBrian said:


> Here's another way to explain this.  The difference between "inner" and "outer" units at BLT is in the living room portion of the 2BR unit.
> 
> "Inner" units have parallel walls and the four corners are at 90 degree angles.
> 
> "Outer" units have a slight pie or wedge shape to the living room.  The living room is narrower at the hall entrance, and wider at the windows.
> 
> In both "inner" and "outer" units, the Master bedroom and studio bedrooms have identical dimensions.
> 
> You can see the exact floor plans as filed with Orange County Florida at:
> http://or.occompt.com/recorder/web/
> All of the floor plans are on this site, but here's how to find one of them:
> On the Basic document search screen, enter Recording Date "10/1/2008" (start) and "10/31/2008" (end).
> Under Grantor / Last Name, enter "Disney".
> Uncheck the check box on the right side of the screen and highlight "Condo Drawing".
> Leave all other options blank, and click "Search".
> 
> One item should be found.  Click on the words Condo Drawing to bring up the details screen.  Then, on the left of the screen under heading View Images, click on "View 2008065326".  This will bring up a PDF which shows the floorplan for "Phase 11" of the BLT project.



Page 114 (post 1708) of this thread has a floor plan.  That indicates that one side is pie shaped, but the other is square.  I did not realize that.


----------



## mcarr1635

work2play said:


> Everyone wants to know which rooms have which views, so I thought I would start a thread with the data I have collected so far across multiple threads.
> 
> 
> Odd number rooms are the inner villas (the ones you see when facing BLT from the Pool)
> Even number rooms are the outer villas (the ones you see from the monorail)
> 
> The rooms on the 1st and 2nd floor (71XX and 72XX) are where the standard view rooms are believed to be.
> 
> Some people who booked MK view rooms were initially given rooms on the 3rd floor (73XX), they asked to be moved to higher floors because the view is lower than the monorail which is equivalent to the 5th floor at BLT.
> 
> If you subtract 70 from the first two digits of the room number, that is the floor the room is on  (71XX= first floor,  86XX = sixteenth floor)  (note:  they did skip the 13th floor!!)
> 
> Here is my latest map with room types by room number :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the latest information on room view types:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what has been reported on specific rooms, if you see #xx at the end, it is the post number where photos can be seen, just click on the Pic link!
> 
> 7109 standard view (studio) (view of shuffleboard courts, has patio)
> 7135 standard view (1 BR) (view of Bocce Ball courts and the fountain, has patio) post #167 Pics
> 7136 standard view (1 BR) (view of lake and marina) post #1384 Pics
> 7137 standard view (studio) (view of Bocce Ball courts and the pool, has a patio) post #210 Pics
> 7138 standard view (studio) (view of lake and marina) post #1384 Pics
> 7141 standard view (1 BR) (view of Bocce Ball courts, pool, has patio) post #93 Pics
> 7142 standard view (1 BR) (view of lake and marina)  post #1542 Pics
> 7144 standard view (2 BR D) (view of the lake and marina) posts # 789, #1308 Pics Pics
> 7204 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake, space mountain, tennis courts)
> 7209 standard view (studio) (view of shuffleboard courts and trees)
> 7211 standard view (1 BR) (view of shuffleboard courts and trees) posts #41, #1300 Pic Pics
> 7216 standard view (2 BR D) (view of MK, castle, astro blasters, space mountain) post # 790, #802         Pics Pics
> 7217 standard view (2 BR D) (view of trees, fountain) post # 1505     Pics
> 7218 standard view (studio) (view of MK, CR to the left, good fireworks view) post #100, #1408        Pics Pics
> 7220 standard view (1 BR) (view of space mountain and astro blasters, castle and fireworks)
> 7228 standard view (studio) post # 727   Pics
> 7230 standard view (2 BR D) post # 1194  Pics
> 7235 standard view (1 BR) (view of courtyard and pool)
> 7236 lake view (1 BR)     Pics
> 7237 standard view (studio) (view of courtyard and pool)
> 7236 lake view (1 BR) (view of marina, CR, and lake) post # 734
> 7238 lake view (studio) (view of marina, CR, and bay lake) post # 107         Pic Pics
> 7244 lake view (2 BR D) (view of marina, CR, and bay lake, electrical water pagent)
> 7304 standard view (1 BR) (view of lake through trees, tennis courts, space mountain to the left) post #1641        Pics
> 7306 standard view (studio) (view of lake, space mountain, tennis courts, tip of castle and fireworks) posts # 67,95,33, 2092          Pics  Pic  Pics Pics
> 7309 standard view (studio) (view of shuffleboard courts, pool and a little bay view)
> 7308 lake view (studio) (view of tennis courts, Space Mountain, lake) post #992 Pics
> 7310 lake view (1 BR) (view of tennis courts, Space Mountain, Castle, lake) post #994
> 7311 standard View (1 BR) (view of shuffleboard courts, pool and a little bay view)
> 7312 standard view (1 BR) (view of tennis courts, Space Mountain, Castle) post #120         Pics
> 7314 standard view (studio) (view of tennis courts, Space Mountain, Castle) post #1212         Pics
> 7329 lake view (2 BR D) (view of pool, lake)
> 7335 standard view (1 BR) (view of bocce ball courts, fountain) post #2098  Pics
> 7337 standard view (studio) (view of bocce ball courts, fountain) post # 491         Pics
> 7340 lake view (studio) (view of comtemporary, marina, bay lake) post #458         Pics
> 7402 lake view (2 BR D) (view of lake, Space Mountain and Castle) post  #1844       Pics
> 7404 standard view (1 BR) (view of lake through trees, tennis courts, space mountain to the left) post #351, #865         Pics
> 7405 lake view (2 BR D) (view of lake and pool) post #197         Pics
> 7409 lake view (studio) (view of shuffle board courts, pool, lake) post # 1131          Pic
> 7412 standard view (1 BR) (view of tennis courts, space mountain, castle) post #563, #1405  Pics  Pics
> 7414 standard view (studio) (view of castle and space mountain, MK fireworks, tennis courts, rim of lake)
> 7420 standard view (1 BR) (direct view of MK, castle, space mountain, GF to the left)
> 7424 standard view (2 BR D) post # 1121          Pics
> 7427 lake view (1 BR) (view of fountain and lake and pool)
> 7428 MK view (studio) post #679  Pics
> 7429 lake view (2 BR D) post # 2039          Pics
> 7435 lake view (1 BR) (view of pool and lake) post #238         Pics
> 7437 lake view (studio) (view of pool and lake) post #903  Pics Pics
> 7442 lake view (1 BR) (view of Contemporary, marina, bay lake) post #1986  Pics
> 7444 lake view (2 BR D) (view of lake, marina and Contemporary) post #1343         Pics
> 7504 standard view (1 BR) (castle, space mountain to the left, lake to the right) post #255, 1786         Pics Pics
> 7506 standard view (studio)(castle, space mountain to the left, lake to the right)
> 7509 lake view (studio) (view of lake and pool) post #664         Pics
> 7512 standard view (1 BR) (castle, space mountain to the left, lake to the right) post #180         Pics
> 7514 standard view (studio) (view of castle and space mountain, MK fireworks, tennis courts, rim of lake) post #217, 220         Pics Panorama Pic
> 7516 standard view (1 BR) (view of castle and lake) post #1117         Pics
> 7518 MK view (studio) (direct view of MK)
> 7521 lake view (1 BR) (view of pool and lake)  post #981 Pics
> 7523 lake view (studio) (view of pool and lake)  post #1117 Pics
> 7525 lake view (studio) (view of fountain and lake, obstructed view of pool due to trees)  post #1702 Pics
> 7526 MK view (1 BR)
> 7527 lake view (1 BR) (view of fountain and lake, obstructed view of pool due to trees)
> 7530 standard view (2 BR D)  post # 2107, #2111 Pics  Pics
> 7536 lake view (1 BR) (view of Contemporary, marina, bay lake) posts #886, # 902         Pics Pics
> 7537 lake view (studio) (view of pool, lake, other rooms)
> 7538 lake view (studio) (view of CR, marina, lake)
> 7540 lake view (studio) (view of CR, marina, lake) post # 745         Pics
> 7542 lake view (1 BR) (view of Contemporary, marina, bay lake) post #1366  Pics
> 7602 lake view (2 BR D) (view of lake, Space Mountain and Castle) post  #1655       Pics
> 7604 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake, Space Mountain and Castle)  post  #1245       Pics
> 7606 lake view (studio) (view of lake, space mountain, castle) post #568         Pics
> 7608 lake view (studio) (view of lake, Space Mountain and Castle)
> 7612 lake view (1 BR accessible) (view of lake, Space Mountain and Castle)
> 7614 lake view (studio accessible) (view of lake, space mountain, castle, fireworks)  post #1538   Pics
> 7618 MK view (studio) (direct view of MK)
> 7620 MK view (1 BR) (direct view of MK) post #414         Pics
> 7622 MK view (2 BR D) (direct view of MK) post #1564         Pics
> 7626 MK view (1 BR)
> 7632 lake view (studio) (view of Contemporary, marina, lake) post #361         Pics
> 7634 lake view (1 BR) (view of Contemporary, marina, lake)     Pics
> 7644 lake view (2 BR D) (view of Contemporary, marina, lake) post #1118,#1886         Pics  Pics
> 7702 lake view (2 BR D) (view of lake, Space Mounain) post # 284         Pics
> 7704 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake, Space Mountain and Castle) #890         Pics
> 7706 lake view (studio) (lake, Space Mountain, MK, fireworks) post # 770         Pics
> 7709 lake view (studio)
> 7710 lake view (1 BR) (can also see MK and fireworks) post #43         Pics
> 7712 lake view (1 BR accessible) (view of lake, MK, tennis courts, fireworks)         Pics Pics Pics
> 7714 lake view (studio accessible) (view of lake, MK, tennis courts, fireworks) post #613         Pics
> 7716 MK view (2 BR D)     Pics
> 7718 MK view (studio) (direct view of MK)         Pics
> 7720 MK view (1 BR)
> 7727 lake view (1 BR) (view of pool and Bay lake)
> 7728 MK view (studio) post # 59, 689     Pics
> 7735 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake and pool)
> 7736 lake view (1 BR) (view of Contemporary, marina, bay lake, EPCOT and DTD in distance) post # 57         Pics
> 7737 lake view (studio) (view of pool and bay lake)  post #2105  Pics
> 7740 lake view (studio) (view of Contemporary, marina, bay lake, EPCOT and DTD in distance) post #871         Pics
> 7744 lake view (2 BR D)  post #1343         Pics
> 7802 lake view (2 BR D) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and FW)
> 7806 lake view (studio) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and fireworks) post #179, 184         Pics Pic Pics Pics Pics
> 7808 lake view (studio) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK, fireworks)  post #1747         Pics
> 7809 lake view (studio) (view of lake, pool) post # 1566        Pics
> 7810 lake view (1 BR) (view of MK and bay lake) post # 1852        Pics
> 7812 lake view (1 BR accessible) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK, fireworks) post # 1379         Pics
> 7814 lake view (studio accessible) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and fireworks) post # 419         Pics
> 7816 MK view (2 BR D) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and fireworks) post # 1731        Pics
> 7820 MK view (1 BR)
> 7827 lake view (1 BR) (view of pool and Bay Lake) post # 83
> 7828 MK view (studio) post #992 Pics
> 7830 MK view (2 BR D) (view of Contemporary and the MK) post #199, 630, 1930         Pic Pics Pics Pics Pics
> 7834 lake view (1 BR) (view of Contemporary, marina, and lake)
> 7838 lake view (studio) (marina, CR, lake) post # 1438   Pics
> 7842 lake view (1 BR) (view of Contemporary, marina, bay lake, EPCOT and DTD in distance) posts #16, #1511        Pics Pics
> 7902 lake view (2 BR D) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and fireworks) post #424         Pics
> 7904 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and fireworks) post #1999  Pics
> 7906 lake view (studio) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and fireworks) post # 670         Pics
> 7910 lake view (1 BR) (view of MK and bay lake) post # 206         Pics
> 7911 lake view (1 BR) (view of pool, lake, EPCOT and DTD hot air balloon in distance)
> 7914 lake view (studio accessible) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and fireworks) post # 1896        Pics
> 7916 MK view (2 BR D) (view of lake, castle, tennis courts, fireworks)
> 7920 MK view (1 BR)
> 7926 MK View (1 BR) post # 901           Pics
> 7927 lake view (1 BR) (view of pool and Bay lake)  post # 1529 Pics
> 7930 MK view (2 BR D)  post # 2019 Pics
> 7932 lake view (studio) (view of the Contemporary, able to see lake and MK if leaning out the balcony) post #259         Pics
> 7934 lake view (1 BR) (marina, CR, lake)  post #1592        Pics
> 7940 lake view (studio) (Monorail, Contemporary, Marina, Contemporary pool, Electric Water Pageant)
> 7942 lake view (1 BR) (Monorail, Contemporary, Marina, Contemporary pool, Electric Water Pageant) post #324         Pics Pics
> 7944 lake view (2 BR D) (Monorail, Contemporary, Marina, Contemporary pool, Electric Water Pageant)
> 8002 lake view (2 BR D) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and fireworks) post # 430         Pics
> 8004 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and fireworks)  post # 1601         Pics
> 8006 lake view (studio) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and fireworks) post # 1794         Pics
> 8008 lake view (studio) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and fireworks) post # 2008         Pics
> 8010 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and fireworks) post #2069  Pics
> 8012 lake view (1 BR) post #1135 Pics
> 8014 lake view (studio accessible) post #1021 Pics
> 8016 MK view (2 BR D)   post # 961 Pics
> 8018 MK view (studio) (direct view of castle) post #86         Pics
> 8020 MK view (1 BR)  (View of MK, GF and Contemporary) post # 1368       Pics
> 8024 MK View (2 BR D) (awesome view of MK, GF and Contemporary) post # 139         Pics
> 8026 MK View (1 BR) DVC Mike TR  Pics post #1563   Pics
> 8027 lake view (1 BR) (view of pool and Bay lake)  post # 1382 Pics
> 8028 MK View (studio) (view of MK, GF, and Contemporary) post # 715, #1000   Pics Pics
> 8030 MK view (2 BR D)
> 8032 lake view (studio) (view of Contemporary, marina, lake, EPCOT,) post #1241         Pics
> 8040 lake view (studio)(view of Contemporary, marina, bay lake, EPCOT, WL, EE, Swan and Dolphin in distance)
> 8041 lake view (2 BR D) (great lake view, pool view and courtyard view)
> 8042 lake view (1 BR) (Monorail, Contemporary, Marina, Contemporary pool, Electric Water Pageant, and Spaceship Earth in the distance )
> 8044 lake view (2 BR D) (Monorail, Contemporary, Marina, Contemporary pool, Electric Water Pageant)
> 8102 lake view (2 BR D) (great lake view, view of MK to the left) post # 256         Pics
> 8104 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake and MK) post # 1112         Pics
> 8105 lake view (2 BR D) (view of lake and pool)
> 8106 lake view (studio) (view of lake and MK) posts# 714 ,#1256        Pics  Pics
> 8108 lake view (studio) (great view of the lake and MK) posts # 344, #1573         Pics Pics
> 8110 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake and MK) post # 749, #1804-#1807         Pics Pics Pics Pics Pics
> 8112 lake view (2 BR D accessible) (view of lake, castle, space mountain and fireworks) post # 1440         Pics
> 8116 MK view (2 BR D)   post # 1856 Pics
> 8117 lake view (2 BR D) (pool and lake view)
> 8118 MK view (studio) (direct view of castle and space mountain)    post # 1995 Pics
> 8120 MK view (1 BR)
> 8122 MK view (2 BR D) post #302 Pics
> 8121 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake and pool)   post #1195 Pics
> 8124 MK view (2 BR D) (view of MK, GF and Contemporary)
> 8125 lake view (studio) (view of pool and direct view of the lake) post # 310         Pics
> 8126 MK view (1 BR)
> 8128 MK view (studio) posts #887, #1280            Pics  Pics
> 8129 lake view (2 BR D) (pool and lake view)
> 8134 lake view (1 BR) (marina, CR, lake) post # 830   Pics
> 8136 lake view (1 BR) (marina, CR, lake) post # 829   Pics
> 8138 lake view (studio) (marina, CR, lake)
> 8140 lake view (studio)(southern view of EPCOT, marina, contemporary, and seven seas lagoon, with Grand Floridian in the distance)
> 8141 lake view (2 BR D) (great lake view, pool view and courtyard view)
> 8142 lake view (1 BR) (Monorail, Contemporary, Marina, Contemporary pool, Electric Water Pageant, DTD, EPCOT) post #1235        Pics
> 8202 lake view (2 BR D) (great lake view, view of MK to the left) post # 2034        Pics
> 8204 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake, MK and fireworks)
> 8205 lake view (2 BR D) (view of pool and lake) post #1519 Pics
> 8206 lake view (studio) (can also see MK and fireworks) post #3,#1827 Pic  Pics
> 8208 lake view (studio) (view of lake, MK and fireworks) post # 2082         Pics
> 8210 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake, castle, space mountain and fireworks) post #1499  Pics
> 8212 lake view (2 BR D accessible, no walk-in shower in MB) (view of lake, castle, space mountain and fireworks) post #1058  Pics
> 8220 MK view (1 BR)
> 8221 lake view (1 BR) (view of pool and lake)
> 8222 MK view (2 BR D) post # 904 Pics
> 8228 MK view (studio) post # 1130 Pics
> 8230 MK view (2 BR D) (not direct view from LR, MK to the right) post # 64, 688         Pics
> 8232 lake view (studio) (view of Contemporary, marina, lake) post #1744         Pics
> 8234 lake view (1 BR) (view of Contemporary, lake, marina)
> 8236 lake view (1 BR) (view of Contemporary, lake, marina) post # 1725, #1726 Pics Pics
> 8240 lake view (studio) (view of Contemporary, lake, marina) post # 1716 #2076 Pics Pics
> 8242 lake view (1 BR) (Monorail, Contemporary, Marina, Contemporary pool, Electric Water Pageant,DTD, EPCOT) post #1201         Pics
> 8244 lake view (2 BR D) (view of lake, marina, Contemporary)
> 8402 lake view (2 BR D) (great lake view, view of MK to the left) post # 1638         Pics
> 8408 lake view (studio) (great view of the lake and MK) posts # 1869        Pics
> 8410 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake, castle, space mountain and fireworks)         Pics
> 8412 lake view (2 BR D accessible) (view of lake, castle, space mountain and fireworks)
> 8416 MK view (GV) posts # 1680, 1681   Pics   Pics
> 8417 lake view (2 BR D) (view of pool and lake) post #158         Pics
> 8422 MK view (GV) post # 941, #1739    Pics   Pics
> 8424 MK view (GV) (direct view of MK, CF) post #802,#1023   Pics  Pics
> 8425 lake view (studio) (view of pool and lake) post # 108         Pics
> 8426 MK view (GV) (direct view of Grand Floridian, MK 30 degrees to the left)
> 8429 lake view (2 BR D) (view of pool and lake) post # 751         Pics
> 8432 lake view (studio) (view of CR, lake, marina) post # 752         Pics
> 8434 lake view (1 BR) (view of Contemporary, lake, marina, DTD, WL, AK) posts # 602, # 1084         Pics  Pics
> 8436 lake view (1 BR) (view of Contemporary, lake, marina)
> 8437 lake view (studio) (view of pool and lake) post # 719         Pics
> 8438 lake view (studio) (view of lake, Contemporary, Marina, DTD, EPCOT ) post # 1054, 1092, 1966 Pics Pics Pics
> 8441 lake view (2 BR D) post # 480       Pics
> 8637 lake view (studio) (view of pool and lake) post # 1825         Pics




Very informative!  Thank you


----------



## andypooh

We are staying in a 1 bedroom at the BLT starting 8/17 for 8 nights.  I was hoping to get some advice on specific room(s) that I should request to get the best view possible within the "standard view" category.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## Snurk71

andypooh said:
			
		

> We are staying in a 1 bedroom at the BLT starting 8/17 for 8 nights.  I was hoping to get some advice on specific room(s) that I should request to get the best view possible within the "standard view" category.  Thanks for the help.



Not 1st floor

Anything else is a positive.

Sent from my SAMSUNG Note2 using DISBoards


----------



## andypooh

We were given the first floor last year which is why I came here for advice.  We had a second floor room two years ago facing the pool which I liked much better

I am thinking about maybe requesting a 5th floor room this time around.  Anyone have any thoughts?  Thanks


----------



## ree1064

Had a MK view two weeks ago...

7720 WOW!


----------



## SecretPoohLove

andypooh said:


> We were given the first floor last year which is why I came here for advice.  We had a second floor room two years ago facing the pool which I liked much better
> 
> I am thinking about maybe requesting a 5th floor room this time around.  Anyone have any thoughts?  Thanks



5th floor was great,,,straight out of the room and across the bridge. Very convenient!


----------



## andypooh

we are staying in a standard view 1BR

what was the view you had from the 5th floor room?


----------



## barbanm

Hopefully someone can help me out! I read through a good part of the thread but am still needing some help on room requests. For our upcoming trip we have a 2 bedroom dedicated lake view. I have tried to read the charts but they just confuse me   What would be our options? I see that someone suggested even number high floor north side???  What does this give you exactly? It seemed someone reported you might also have a partial park view for fireworks? Are there any other views/requests you might consider better? 

Any insight would be great! 

Thanks for you help! 
Barbara


----------



## Snurk71

andypooh said:
			
		

> We were given the first floor last year which is why I came here for advice.  We had a second floor room two years ago facing the pool which I liked much better
> 
> I am thinking about maybe requesting a 5th floor room this time around.  Anyone have any thoughts?  Thanks



If it were me (I just stayed in a standard in June), I would make a single request - not first floor (we had a1st floor on our 1st stay there and don't want to again). The fewer and less specific/restrictive the request, I think the better.

By the way, we got 3rd floor facing the tennis courts and it was fine.

Sent from my SAMSUNG Note2 using DISBoards


----------



## SecretPoohLove

andypooh said:


> we are staying in a standard view 1BR
> 
> what was the view you had from the 5th floor room?



Sorry, we had a 1 bedroom lake view. Room7535.. The view was not that great but literally around the corner from the bridge.


----------



## psac

barbanm said:


> Hopefully someone can help me out! I read through a good part of the thread but am still needing some help on room requests. For our upcoming trip we have a 2 bedroom dedicated lake view. I have tried to read the charts but they just confuse me   What would be our options? I see that someone suggested even number high floor north side???  What does this give you exactly? It seemed someone reported you might also have a partial park view for fireworks? Are there any other views/requests you might consider better?
> 
> Any insight would be great!
> 
> Thanks for you help!
> Barbara



That overlooks the tennis courts and out to Bay Lake and if you went out on your balcony and looked straight left you would see MK and all of Wishes very clearly. Your other options would be the same but south side, that would face the Contemporary and maybe some of the Seven Seas Lagoon, or Odd number room would be the inner ring and the pool views.


----------



## pouncingpluto

I know people don't seem to like the first floor rooms, but I really loved our first floor standard view room that was essentially facing the beach area.  It was like having the beach as our backyard -- in the evenings, I would just walk out that way onto the beach to watch the water pageant.

We experienced an "inner" room for the first time on our last trip.  We had a great stay, of course, but I'll be requesting an outer room from now on.  With the inner room, our view was more of the other balconies and of the pool than of the lake.  We could see the water pageant, though, which was nice.


----------



## DenLo

We too had an inner room for the first time.  Great view on the balcony but from the couch in either the LR or studio portion of our 2BR lockoff you only saw the inside view of the  "C" portion of the building.  If you lean forward a little we could see the other wing.  I have always preferred a even numbered room although the laundry was nice, I rather have the stools at the kitchen counter.


----------



## Sheri in CT

Newbie here.  Please help me request a room.  I have a reservation for a 2 BR lake view.  I'm not sure if I care to be really high up.  How are the views from the rooms on the 3rd-6th floors?  Still decent?  And what's the difference between a lock-off and a regular 2 BR?  Are the 2 BR rooms all basically the same?  Are there any rooms with lake and some theme park?  There will be 8 of us (4 adults and 4 kids that will be 6/6/6/4).  Thanks!


----------



## spiceycat

Sheri in CT said:


> Newbie here.  Please help me request a room.  I have a reservation for a 2 BR lake view.  I'm not sure if I care to be really high up.  How are the views from the rooms on the 3rd-6th floors?  Still decent?  And what's the difference between a lock-off and a regular 2 BR?  Are the 2 BR rooms all basically the same?  Are there any rooms with lake and some theme park?  There will be 8 of us (4 adults and 4 kids that will be 6/6/6/4).  Thanks!



my opinion they are fine - have the same problems. for your views ask for even number rooms and lower floors. now no guaranteed but it should give you a view of the lake. really liked the 5th floor - it is the one that has the skybridge that connects with CR.

oh found out on one of my trips - that we are not the only ones - she had one studio on the 4th floor for my MK view and the rest was on the 11th and 12th floors - which were both empty.....

that say still love BLT and would rather stay there than any other place at Disney.

a lock out is a 1-bedroom and a studio - so it has in the studio part a queen bed and double sleeper sofa plus a kitchennette 

a dedicated is a 2-bedroom - the second bedroom has 2 queen beds

that is the major difference


----------



## saddie23

I would love some help with figuring out a room request.  The maps and pics are so helpful!!  

We are in a 1 bedroom, lake view.  We have 3 little kids (ages 5, 3 and 1) and will most likely have a double stroller with us all the time.  We plan to walk to MK or take the monorail (3 days), take the monorail to Epcot (1 day), and bus to DHS (1 day) and possibly DTD - so mostly walking to MK and monorail.

I have read to request a high floor, even number room - but I'm wondering if I should request to be on the same floor as the walkway to contemporary as a first request, and close to the bridge given our stroller situation?  Would the walkway to the contemporary be on the south side?  We may also walk to MK instead of use the monorail - what would be the best room if we usually walked instead of going to the contemporary for the monorail?

I would love to see the MK from the room, but unless I get lucky with a high floor and close to the MK views, it sounds like it isn't a great bet.  My kids would love to watch the monorail - would it be better to ask for a lake view, south side over a high floor?

I did online check in and you can only make 2 requests - ground floor, lower floor, upper floor and near skyway (I think those were the options).  I think I can ask for something more specific if I call member services (although I realize I still only want to ask for a couple of things).  

I'd love some advice on what you think I should request!


----------



## RachaelA

saddie23 said:


> I would love some help with figuring out a room request.  The maps and pics are so helpful!!
> 
> We are in a 1 bedroom, lake view.  We have 3 little kids (ages 5, 3 and 1) and will most likely have a double stroller with us all the time.  We plan to walk to MK or take the monorail (3 days), take the monorail to Epcot (1 day), and bus to DHS (1 day) and possibly DTD - so mostly walking to MK and monorail.
> 
> I have read to request a high floor, even number room - but I'm wondering if I should request to be on the same floor as the walkway to contemporary as a first request, and close to the bridge given our stroller situation?  Would the walkway to the contemporary be on the south side?  We may also walk to MK instead of use the monorail - what would be the best room if we usually walked instead of going to the contemporary for the monorail?
> 
> I would love to see the MK from the room, but unless I get lucky with a high floor and close to the MK views, it sounds like it isn't a great bet.  My kids would love to watch the monorail - would it be better to ask for a lake view, south side over a high floor?
> 
> I did online check in and you can only make 2 requests - ground floor, lower floor, upper floor and near skyway (I think those were the options).  I think I can ask for something more specific if I call member services (although I realize I still only want to ask for a couple of things).
> 
> I'd love some advice on what you think I should request!



Double Strollers fit in the elevators. We've never had any issues with the elevators. As long as none of your kids are afraid of elevators, I wouldn't worry about asking for a room on the walkway levels.


----------



## DenLo

saddie23 said:


> . . . . . .We are in a 1 bedroom, lake view.  We have 3 little kids (ages 5, 3 and 1) and will most likely have a double stroller with us all the time.  We plan to walk to MK or take the monorail (3 days), take the monorail to Epcot (1 day), and bus to DHS (1 day) and possibly DTD - so mostly walking to MK and monorail.
> 
> I have read to request a high floor, even number room - but I'm wondering if I should request to be on the same floor as the walkway to contemporary as a first request, and close to the bridge given our stroller situation?  Would the walkway to the contemporary be on the south side?  We may also walk to MK instead of use the monorail - what would be the best room if we usually walked instead of going to the contemporary for the monorail?
> 
> I would love to see the MK from the room, but unless I get lucky with a high floor and close to the MK views, it sounds like it isn't a great bet.  My kids would love to watch the monorail - would it be better to ask for a lake view, south side over a high floor?
> 
> I did online check in and you can only make 2 requests - ground floor, lower floor, upper floor and near skyway (I think those were the options).  I think I can ask for something more specific if I call member services (although I realize I still only want to ask for a couple of things).
> 
> I'd love some advice on what you think I should request!



The room assigner probably will not look at all of your requests.  So if you ask for skywalk, high floor, even numbered room, you might get the first one.  Being near the skywalk is only advantageous if you are going to CR multiple times a day.  BLT is not like BWV, AKV or OKW where everything is a long walk.  It's really not that far from one end of the building to the other, pushing a stroller you might add 3 - 5 minutes to your travel time.  We had family with us that had a double stroller and 3 boys under three years of age during our June family gathering.  They had the very last room on the north end 7th floor.  Our room was at the opposite end of the 7 floor. We traveled between the rooms many times during that 4 night stay.

My advice, place the one that is most important to you as your first request.  If you get a lake view versus a monorail view the children will probably enjoy seeing the boats too especially if you get a marina view.  You don't need a high floor for viewing the boats, but I wouldn't want a first floor room with kids since those rooms have a patio without a railing.

BTW, I would walk to MK from BLT and then if you want take the monorail home to BLT.  It is at least a 30 minute ride on the monorail to MK but a 5 minute ride from MK to BLT.  It is a 10 minute walk to MK from the BLT.  You defintely get to MK quicker by walking.  Walked to MK a lot with the stroller in June too.


----------



## OneMoreTry

saddie23 said:


> .... My kids would love to watch the monorail - ...



The boats are just as interesting, or more so, than the monorail.  South side is great and you can still see the monorail off to the side.


----------



## Queenie122

Please don't shoot me! I am sure this has been asked many, many times and I apologize in advance. I got lucky and very last minute (THIS WEEK) I got two nights BLT Magic Kingdom view! I am leaving Monday and don't have a lot of time to read through the whole thread.

That said, is there a certain request I should make? We probably won't be able to stay at BLT often due to the higher cost of rooms. This time it just happened I had some extra points and got lucky adding it on. So I want to make sure I make it really special for me and my daughter. 

Also, she has a wheelchair... I believe there are elevators everywhere. Is there anything I need to know about getting around with a wheelchair?

Thanks so much for any advice!


----------



## DizBub

Queenie122 said:


> Please don't shoot me! I am sure this has been asked many, many times and I apologize in advance. I got lucky and very last minute (THIS WEEK) I got two nights BLT Magic Kingdom view! I am leaving Monday and don't have a lot of time to read through the whole thread.
> 
> That said, is there a certain request I should make? We probably won't be able to stay at BLT often due to the higher cost of rooms. This time it just happened I had some extra points and got lucky adding it on. So I want to make sure I make it really special for me and my daughter.
> 
> Also, she has a wheelchair... I believe there are elevators everywhere. Is there anything I need to know about getting around with a wheelchair?
> 
> Thanks so much for any advice!



Congrats on your last minute BLT score.  That's pixie dust for you!

Try not to worry too much about requests, it will just stress you out if they are not met......it will be special just because you are there.  Have fun!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Queenie122 said:


> Please don't shoot me! I am sure this has been asked many, many times and I apologize in advance. I got lucky and very last minute (THIS WEEK) I got two nights BLT Magic Kingdom view! I am leaving Monday and don't have a lot of time to read through the whole thread.
> 
> That said, is there a certain request I should make? We probably won't be able to stay at BLT often due to the higher cost of rooms. This time it just happened I had some extra points and got lucky adding it on. So I want to make sure I make it really special for me and my daughter.
> 
> Also, she has a wheelchair... I believe there are elevators everywhere. Is there anything I need to know about getting around with a wheelchair?
> 
> Thanks so much for any advice!



There are 2 banks of elevators - one towards the north part of the resort and one towards the south.  The MK view rooms are all right between the two.  Since they reassigned some of the MK view rooms to standard view most are pretty good.  High floor might be the only thing I'd suggest if you'd like to have a good overlook of everything.


----------



## Queenie122

KAT4DISNEY said:


> There are 2 banks of elevators - one towards the north part of the resort and one towards the south.  The MK view rooms are all right between the two.  Since they reassigned some of the MK view rooms to standard view most are pretty good.  High floor might be the only thing I'd suggest if you'd like to have a good overlook of everything.



Thanks! Sounds like no matter where we are it will be great. I was thinking about requesting something high up anyway, as the rest of our trip we'll be at OKW and no higher than 3 floors so it would be exciting for my daughter (she is 9) to be higher and have that amazing view. I can't wait to watch the MK fireworks with my daughter from our room. First DVC visit I don't think it can get better or more iconic than that! Yay Pixie Dust!


----------



## Otis36

Views from 7905:


----------



## Jenny1975

Staying at BLT for the first time this Christmas and I can't wait! We are staying in a deluxe studio-lake view room! I requested a room on the 5th floor..


----------



## wendow

Jenny1975 said:


> Staying at BLT for the first time this Christmas and I can't wait! We are staying in a deluxe studio-lake view room! I requested a room on the 5th floor..



We had a 5th floor room when we went last September and LOVED the convenience of it...especially with 4 kids. We are hoping to get a 5th floor room again when we are there in 3 weeks but I'm not expecting that. Hope you get yours!


----------



## SRUAlmn

wendow said:


> We had a 5th floor room when we went last September and LOVED the convenience of it...especially with 4 kids. We are hoping to get a 5th floor room again when we are there in 3 weeks but I'm not expecting that. Hope you get yours!



I'm so glad you posted because I was wanting to ask someone who stayed on the fifth floor about the view. It does seem like it would be a really convenient level to be on. Did you find that the monorail was level with your sight line? I've read people who suggest requesting the 8th floor or higher, but it seems like 5th and higher would be fine. What did you think? Was your MK view obstructed at all by the monorail? Thanks!!


----------



## jdkdorn

NJdadof2 said:


> I'm staying there for a week starting Sunday.  I called yesterday and requested an even numbered room in a high floor.  I'll let you know how I make out.


How did your requests work out for you at BLT?  What room did you get?

thanks
Judy


----------



## annekreel

I appreciate the charts, but after a very long week (and its only Wednesday!) I am not sure I understand everything I am reading. We are going in three weeks and staying in a 2 BR lake view. If I want a lake view that will allow us to see some of the fireworks, should I request a room ending in XX02 on a higher floor? Are there other options? 

And is this the best view with a lake view room? Are there better parts of the lake to see more than the fireworks? Any help you can give this very tired mom would be appreciated!

BTW, I am travelling with a nine year old and two seven year olds!


----------



## deploylinux

Night pool view from room 7721 two weeks ago:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/deploylinux/9568007521/


----------



## GrnMtnMan

annekreel said:


> If I want a lake view that will allow us to see some of the fireworks, should I request a room ending in XX02 on a higher floor? Are there other options?
> 
> And is this the best view with a lake view room? Are there better parts of the lake to see more than the fireworks? Any help you can give this very tired mom would be appreciated!


The request for fireworks view is north side, even numbered unit .  Requesting high floor in not as important since the lower floors are standard view.

But be prepared to be disappointed.  Most of the units in BLT are 'lake view' and many of those are on the interior.  I've had about 50/50 success in getting a good view.


----------



## poohj80

GrnMtnMan said:


> The request for fireworks view is north side, even numbered unit .  Requesting high floor in not as important since the lower floors are standard view.
> 
> But be prepared to be disappointed.  Most of the units in BLT are 'lake view' and many of those are on the interior.  I've had about 50/50 success in getting a good view.



We've had much better luck getting this view, but usually when checking in on Saturday or Sunday.  When we have checked in mid week, we are limited based on available rooms from people checking out that day.


----------



## annekreel

Since we know we are getting a lake view room and we may not get to see any of the fireworks from the room, do you have other suggestions for other lake view rooms that have as interesting a view?


----------



## KathieSmallwood

annekreel said:


> Since we know we are getting a lake view room and we may not get to see any of the fireworks from the room, do you have other suggestions for other lake view rooms that have as interesting a view?



I think there is a water parade every night around 10.


----------



## GrnMtnMan

KathieSmallwood said:


> I think there is a water parade every night around 10.


Speaking from experience, lake view rooms on the south side interior (units 35-41) can't see the Electrical Water Pageant....the floats don't illuminate until they are out of view from this angle.  I had 7535 once.

Lake View has some rooms with better views of the MK than MK view ones...and some that have no business being called lake view...


----------



## toots82

we were in 7905 in 2011, dedicated 2 br, loved it


----------



## work2play

Thanks for the pics of 7905.  I updated the first post with the links!

Just 3 more weeks till we are back at BLT!  Can't wait!


----------



## Pixiedust530

6 more weeks and we will be at BLT...for the FIRST time!!! This thread has been SOOOOO helpful.  I hope that we get our room requests!


----------



## toots82

work2play said:


> Thanks for the pics of 7905.  I updated the first post with the links!
> 
> Just 3 more weeks till we are back at BLT!  Can't wait!



you're very welcome, we are back in 5 weeks but to a SV 2 brm lock off.....gonna miss that lake view, hoping for a monorail view if there's any, my kids would be fascinated


----------



## SAT887

We are going in January and have a TPV - aside from a high floor any other request I should make for a 1bed?


----------



## work2play

SAT887 said:


> We are going in January and have a TPV - aside from a high floor any other request I should make for a 1bed?



No there are only 2 choices for 1 BR MK view,  XX20 or XX26 and they have about the same view.


----------



## SAT887

work2play said:


> No there are only 2 choices for 1 BR MK view,  XX20 or XX26 and they have about the same view.



Thanks  it didn't look like there was much other than that.  However this is our first stay and wasn't sure. Thanks again! :


----------



## Otis36

work2play said:


> Thanks for the pics of 7905.  I updated the first post with the links!
> 
> Just 3 more weeks till we are back at BLT!  Can't wait!



Just got back 2 weeks ago. Glad I could help!


----------



## dheinz

Thanks for the wonderful information!!  I wish I could find similar info on the Contemporary.  LOL


----------



## Bronte

Two weeks ago I caved and upgraded my cash Standard Studio to a Theme Park View for December 30th ... Paid a little over 800 bucks for the room for one night (more than I EVER paid for a room.)  I have been on the wait list for that room since the 7 month mark but I do not have high hopes.
The room is really for my parents. I want them to see the fireworks but not have to be in the crowd because my mom will be using a scooter for the first time.  Plus I did not want them to have to go the the Magic Kingdom and spend the whole day/night there just for fireworks (now we can go see the lights at HS, have a nice dinner and then go back to the resort for drinks in the room.) Then we switch over the BCV for the Epcot Fireworks the next night (I figure Epcot will be easier to walk around than MK.)

Will we be disappointed ... Will we have a GREAT VIEW of the New Years Eve (Dec. 30th) Fireworks at the BLT ????


----------



## MaleficentRN

I just got back from a quick BLT stay this week. I requested an 06 or 08 Lake view studio. On arrival, I had been assigned 7814 and was assured I could see the park from that room. This was true.
7814 is handicap accessible and frankly I think all the studios should have been designed this way. Having stayed in a studio last year, this one seemed to have more room and the layout was much better. The kitchenette is across from the bathroom rather than a narrow room next to it, lending to more space in the bedroom area. Bathroom also has more room with a bathtub/shower _and_ a large shower stall.
Many ask if X amount of people would be comfortable in a studio. I can imagine three average size adults or a family of two adults and two small children, and even an additional crib, being comfortable in a HA studio.


----------



## JennG

work2play said:


> No there are only 2 choices for 1 BR MK view,  XX20 or XX26 and they have about the same view.



When did it change to limit just to those 2 rooms?  I'm assuming with the shift of points to standard rooms?

Speaking of which, is there an updated map showing the new allocation of rooms as it looks like there are many more TPV rooms.  And, I think I need to double check from my last trip but according to the map on page 1, it appears I was given a standard room when I "paid" for LV unless of course they shifted some of those standard rooms to LV.


----------



## dsneygirl

We just got back from 7134.  Got my exact request, ground floor marina side.  Someone already posted a pic from 7136 so you get the idea.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

JennG said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by work2play
> 
> No there are only 2 choices for 1 BR MK view, XX20 or XX26 and they have about the same view.
> 
> When did it change to limit just to those 2 rooms? I'm assuming with the shift of points to standard rooms?
> 
> Speaking of which, is there an updated map showing the new allocation of rooms as it looks like there are many more TPV rooms. And, I think I need t double check from my last trip but according to the map on page 1, it appears I was given a standard room when I "paid" for LV unless of course they shifted some of those standard rooms to LV.



It's still more than 2 rooms but any mk view 1br room number will end in 20 or 26.


_Posted  from  DISboards.com  App  for Android_


----------



## JennG

Thanks for the clarification


----------



## SRUAlmn

I posted this on the resort thread for CR and BLT and KOOK suggested I post it here too 


"On that note, I've been looking through this thread to check out the different views/locations. I was looking at some of the pictures from the rooms that would be dedicated 2 bedroom and theme park view. (We've requested a dedicated due to the bed layout.) My question is....is there really a difference between a room ending in 16 and a room ending in 30? I know the building curves, so I'm wondering if the rooms ending in 30 would require you to lean out over the balcony railing to really have a good "view" of the MK? It's sometimes hard to tell based on someone's pictures because you don't know if they zoomed or if there were some body gymnastics that took place to get the shot  Thanks!!!" 


Does anyone have any personal experience staying in both?  Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## cel_disney

SRUAlmn said:


> I posted this on the resort thread for CR and BLT and KOOK suggested I post it here too
> 
> "On that note, I've been looking through this thread to check out the different views/locations. I was looking at some of the pictures from the rooms that would be dedicated 2 bedroom and theme park view. (We've requested a dedicated due to the bed layout.) My question is....is there really a difference between a room ending in 16 and a room ending in 30? I know the building curves, so I'm wondering if the rooms ending in 30 would require you to lean out over the balcony railing to really have a good "view" of the MK? It's sometimes hard to tell based on someone's pictures because you don't know if they zoomed or if there were some body gymnastics that took place to get the shot  Thanks!!!"
> 
> Does anyone have any personal experience staying in both?  Thanks for any help you can provide!



If you go to the first post in this thread you can find several pics linked for rooms ending in those numbers!  Many have text with them that explains if leaning was necessary etc!


----------



## Granny

We got back a couple of weeks ago from another nice stay at BLT.  A 1BR LV on the South outside end of the "C".  We were in room 8134 which is marked here:






This was our beautiful view from the balcony, overlooking the Contemporary pools, marina and majestic Wilderness Lodge in the near distance, with Swan & Dolphin & Spaceship Earth in the far distance.






Looking to the right revealed a view of the monorail as well as Seven Seas Lagoon and the Grand Floridian. 







Here's a picture of the pool at night from our hallway:






And from the covered walkway, a beautiful full moon over Bay Lake.








It was yet another great trip staying at this lovely resort.


----------



## psac

Nice pics granny! That's the view I wanted/requested when we stayed there, but we got the other side of the hallway on the inside of the C. View wasn't nearly as nice.


----------



## penlanspice

We were a few floors below you on our last trip and this was a great spot.

Just wanted to say thanks, this thread helped me pick where we wanted to be and we got our requests..


----------



## Jenifurby

Standard Studio room 7132,
ground floor view of Contemporary.

It was a very nice location, and I would stay there again. 

View





Panoramic View


----------



## Bolebrothers

This is almost the first sight that meets you when entering villa 8424 in BLT.
Having seen a number of other GV  at other DVC resort, I am still of the opinion that *Grand* has it's own meaning when you step into a GV at BLT with a MK view for the first time.
We had a lovely 8 day stay earlier this year, and although there are plenty of pictures posted for Villa 8424. I will add one of my own.
This is the view, no zoom or wide angel used.


----------



## toots82

not long back from our second stay, 2 bedroom lock off, standard view, rooms 7318 and 7320.  No zoom used, this was from bedroom in 7320


----------



## princessap

Question for those renting points, can you make room requests? We are planning to rent and stay here next fall, am debating between std view or lake view but I see some people have gotten partial MK view so how does that work? So excited to stay here!


----------



## bbn1122

BLT owner....I just love checking out this thread once in a while and seeing the great photos of Bay Lake Tower....

I wish I could go every year....but so many other resorts. I want to see!


----------



## Bronte

We have a cash studio booked at BLT for dec 30th ... According to the map there are not too many of those rooms correct (just want to make sure I get MK view when we get there ... Paid over $800 for just that one night to see the fireworks and enjoy Hollywood studios with out being rushed to find a spot at MK due to crowds)


----------



## cel_disney

Bronte said:


> We have a cash studio booked at BLT for dec 30th ... According to the map there are not too many of those rooms correct (just want to make sure I get MK view when we get there ... Paid over $800 for just that one night to see the fireworks and enjoy Hollywood studios with out being rushed to find a spot at MK due to crowds)



Do you have a theme park view room booked??


----------



## Bronte

yes ... sorry
I have a MK Theme Park View Studio booked
Just want to make sure that when we check in they do not try to give us a view that is not MK Theme Park View ... if I am reading the map correctly on the first post there are only 16 studios that are MK Theme Park View correct ????


----------



## spiceycat

Bronte said:


> yes ... sorry
> I have a MK Theme Park View Studio booked
> Just want to make sure that when we check in they do not try to give us a view that is not MK Theme Park View ... if I am reading the map correctly on the first post there are only 16 studios that are MK Theme Park View correct ????



you want one on the north side - so only 8 (room 18 no matter what floor) now room 28 might still be okay - but it faces mores the CR than the MK.


----------



## psac

princessap said:


> Question for those renting points, can you make room requests? We are planning to rent and stay here next fall, am debating between std view or lake view but I see some people have gotten partial MK view so how does that work? So excited to stay here!



Dont know if you got your question answered elsewhere. Yes, you can make room requests, but not directly. The person you're renting from can make the requests on your behalf. Some may not go through the hassle, it's not "part" of the rental agreement. But some may not mind. 

In terms of what to request, there are plenty of suggestions here. To get a partial MK view, for lake view, outer ring north side. For standard, outer ring west or north side. Of course many people request the same things, so don't be disappointed if you don't get it (we didn't). But good luck!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Bronte said:


> yes ... sorry
> I have a MK Theme Park View Studio booked
> Just want to make sure that when we check in they do not try to give us a view that is not MK Theme Park View ... if I am reading the map correctly on the first post there are only 16 studios that are MK Theme Park View correct ????



Then the room number should end in 18 or 28.


----------



## lovin'fl

DH and I just stayed at BLT for the 1st time.  We had lake view studio 7532.

We found it to be a noisy resort as you will hear the Wishes sound being piped into the Skyway bridge and the water pageant thing is loud...plus sounds seem to just carry at this resort.  We requested a studio near the Skyway bridge and got the 1st one right off of it (lake view).  It was great view and great to hop over to CR (for monorail or food or shopping) but it was probably not the quietest location.  I will say that we did like the studio layout and didn't find it too small like some folks say (though it was just 2 of us).  I also like the theme/feel/atmosphere of BLT and many folks don't like that.  We enjoyed watching Wishes from TOTWL one night too...that's neat.  Here are our pics (sorry they are so big):

*Room #-*




*View from our balcony- to the right*




*view- to the left *




*looking at DH on balcony from bridge*




*from doorway*




*kitchenette- which we loved*




*bed area*




*towards doorway*




*bathroom*


----------



## dreamlinda

lovin'fl said:


> DH and I just stayed at BLT for the 1st time.  We had lake view studio 7532.
> 
> Thanks for posting!  DH and I are staying in a LV Studio in December (previously stayed in a 1 bdrm).  Can you confirm for me that there is a small night stand on both sides of the bed?  Have to admit it is a major annoyance to us that most studios have no shelf/stand on the "wall side" of the bed ~ really, like that person never wants water or a place to put a book...


----------



## lovin'fl

dreamlinda said:


> lovin'fl said:
> 
> 
> 
> DH and I just stayed at BLT for the 1st time.  We had lake view studio 7532.
> 
> Thanks for posting!  DH and I are staying in a LV Studio in December (previously stayed in a 1 bdrm).  Can you confirm for me that there is a small night stand on both sides of the bed?  Have to admit it is a major annoyance to us that most studios have no shelf/stand on the "wall side" of the bed ~ really, like that person never wants water or a place to put a book...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there are 2 nightstands (one on each side).  They are tiny but enough to sit a book and a glass.
Click to expand...


----------



## dreamlinda

lovin'fl said:


> dreamlinda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there are 2 nightstands (one on each side).  They are tiny but enough to sit a book and a glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, thanks!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Julie521

WOO HOO!!  Just got through the whole thread. Love looking at the pictures of the views. If all goes as planned, DH and I will be booking 2 week trip to BLT with a lake view! Waiting for some things to fall into place. **fingers crossed** thanks for the amazing info


----------



## Tinkerbellsmomma

Julie521 said:


> WOO HOO!!  Just got through the whole thread. Love looking at the pictures of the views. If all goes as planned, DH and I will be booking 2 week trip to BLT with a lake view! Waiting for some things to fall into place. **fingers crossed** thanks for the amazing info



Are u renting points? I too am waiting for things!


----------



## Tinkerbellsmomma

Woo I'm booked!! June lake view studio!


----------



## Julie521

Tinkerbellsmomma said:
			
		

> Are u renting points? I too am waiting for things!



Sort of. Probably using a friends time share. She's talking to her travel agent waiting for availability when we are going to see if it will all work. Its a 2 week trip


----------



## darbry

We are leaving next week for our stay!!! We are staying on a 2 bedroom lake view lock off to give my niece and her family privacy if they need it. What would you suggest requesting room wise? Can't wait!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

darbry said:


> We are leaving next week for our stay!!! We are staying on a 2 bedroom lake view lock off to give my niece and her family privacy if they need it. What would you suggest requesting room wise? Can't wait!!



That's hard to say as it depends on what is appealing to you.  Some people want to be close the elevator or else on the 5th floor in order to have easy access to the CR.  If you want to see the pool as well as the lake then request an odd numbered room and that would place you looking into the inner courtyard and pool area.  If you want a possibility to see some Mk fireworks then request an even numbered room north side.  Or if you want to overlook the Marina and be able to see the water parade then request even numbered south side or maybe just marina view.


----------



## darbry

Kathy, 

I guess I would just be happy not to look into other peoples rooms on the corners...I find that creepy and don't want people looking directly into my room either.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

darbry said:


> Kathy,
> 
> I guess I would just be happy not to look into other peoples rooms on the corners...I find that creepy and don't want people looking directly into my room either.



Understandable!  Request an even numbered room.


----------



## spiceycat

darbry said:


> Kathy,
> 
> I guess I would just be happy not to look into other peoples rooms on the corners...I find that creepy and don't want people looking directly into my room either.



you know that is one thing that I don't understand why DVC did this - guess they were expecting more members to be from big cities - not us - who really love our privacy.

of course that does allow more lake views.


----------



## work2play

OK, I have updated the first post again with all the new pictures..  We just stayed in 8142, one of my favorite lake view 1 BR villas.  It was a girls weekend and we had a great time at Festival of the Masters and Food and Wine.  We also snagged a last minute reservation at Le Cellier!  How cool is that!  They were just starting to put up the Gingerbread house when we were over at the Grand Floridian (Nov 10).  Took a tour of the new villas....   They are beautiful, but I still like BLT better!!  Can't wait to go back!  We have a weekend getaway Dec 6-9, just myself and hubby!  Another 1 BR Lake view!  I have so many magic bands now that I think I am queen of magic bands!!  BTW they work great at BLT!


----------



## lovin'fl

work2play said:


> OK, I have updated the first post again with all the new pictures..  We just stayed in 8142, one of my favorite lake view 1 BR villas.  It was a girls weekend and we had a great time at Festival of the Masters and Food and Wine.  We also snagged a last minute reservation at Le Cellier!  How cool is that!  They were just starting to put up the Gingerbread house when we were over at the Grand Floridian (Nov 10).  Took a tour of the new villas....   They are beautiful, but I still like BLT better!!  Can't wait to go back!  We have a weekend getaway Dec 6-9, just myself and hubby!  Another 1 BR Lake view!  I have so many magic bands now that I think I am queen of magic bands!!  BTW they work great at BLT!



Nice of you to do this thread...it's great info (and must be a lot of work)!  I used it before we went (to know where to request).  My post was just included in your update and on that 1st post you have it as room 7632 (under 7530) and the room was actually 7532 (if you can correct...thanks).


----------



## Wingnut330

We stayed in 7818 last week. Amazing theme park view. The room was a little beat up though. I'm actually fairly disappointed in how BLT is wearing so quickly.


----------



## work2play

lovin'fl said:


> Nice of you to do this thread...it's great info (and must be a lot of work)!  I used it before we went (to know where to request).  My post was just included in your update and on that 1st post you have it as room 7632 (under 7530) and the room was actually 7532 (if you can correct...thanks).



Oops!  Thanks for catching that!  All fixed.


----------



## psac

spiceycat said:


> you know that is one thing that I don't understand why DVC did this - guess they were expecting more members to be from big cities - not us - who really love our privacy.
> 
> of course that does allow more lake views.



I think it was just poor planning. The lack of sheer drapes was really poor as well.


----------



## heathere3

psac said:


> I think it was just poor planning. The lack of sheer drapes was really poor as well.



Wait: there's no sheers? ***?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

heathere3 said:


> Wait: there's no sheers? ***?



Nope.  They cost money.  

I wrote to MS after my first stay in a room where the people walking across the bridge between BLT and CR were easily able to look in the room I was in.  That and a few other things.  If it bugs you like it bugged me send a message to MS.  The choice is either to have your room open for anyone to view in or to sit in a cave with the drapes closed.


----------



## GrumpyPOTFH

work2play

You have done a great job on this tread.  Am planning a trip next Thanksgiving, 2014, 2-Bedroom Standard view.  Will be reading this thread, will take some time.

One question do yiou know the number of rooms in each of the different types?  I think that would be interestiing.

Thanks again for the tread


----------



## work2play

GrumpyPOTFH said:


> work2play
> 
> You have done a great job on this tread.  Am planning a trip next Thanksgiving, 2014, 2-Bedroom Standard view.  Will be reading this thread, will take some time.
> 
> One question do yiou know the number of rooms in each of the different types?  I think that would be interestiing.
> 
> Thanks again for the tread



You could determine the number of rooms of each type by looking at the first post and counting them in the diagram shown. I have not done that....


----------



## Sheri in CT

Please help me with my room request.  I have been reading the thread, but I'm so confused. We are staying in Feb and this is our first visit to BLT (we normally stay at OKW). We have a dedicated 2BR lake view.  DH is really excited about the lake.  What would you request?  We will have 4 kids with us (6, 6, 6 & 4) if that matters.


----------



## work2play

Sheri in CT said:


> Please help me with my room request.  I have been reading the thread, but I'm so confused. We are staying in Feb and this is our first visit to BLT (we normally stay at OKW). We have a dedicated 2BR lake view.  DH is really excited about the lake.  What would you request?  We will have 4 kids with us (6, 6, 6 & 4) if that matters.



We love the dedicated two bedroom units at BLT.  If I were you, I would request an even numbered room.  There are two rooms per floor that meet that criteria,  XX02 and XX44.  The XX44 room will face the lake toward the south side giving you a view of the Contemporary, the monorail and the Wilderness Lodge across the lake.  The XX02 room faces more north and will give you a view of the MK from the balcony if you look to the left, it is a good room for watching the fireworks at the MK.  Both have great lake views.


----------



## RachaelA

Another dedicated 2 bedroom room request question. We have a standard view dedicated 2 bedroom booked. Is requesting an even numbered room ending in between 16-30 going to make me sound like a crazy person?  Is that considered 1 request or 2? 

I usually try to keep our requests simple (ex: just high floor or no requests at all), but we've never booked standard view before so its hard fully leaving it to luck (even though I of course know a request is just a request and not a guarantee).


----------



## madelyn

RachaelA said:


> Another dedicated 2 bedroom room request question. We have a standard view dedicated 2 bedroom booked. Is requesting an even numbered room ending in between 16-30 going to make me sound like a crazy person?  Is that considered 1 request or 2?
> 
> I usually try to keep our requests simple (ex: just high floor or no requests at all), but we've never booked standard view before so its hard fully leaving it to luck (even though I of course know a request is just a request and not a guarantee).



We had a standard view dedicated 2 bedroom in June of 2012. Not sure if any units have been reclassified since then, but at the time, there were only a handful of dedicated 2 bedroom standard view units. I believe they were all on the ground floor.


----------



## RachaelA

madelyn said:


> We had a standard view dedicated 2 bedroom in June of 2012. Not sure if any units have been reclassified since then, but at the time, there were only a handful of dedicated 2 bedroom standard view units. I believe they were all on the ground floor.



Here is more of my craziness.  From looking at the chart on the first page, there are 16. 4th floor and below except for 1 lone 5th floor room. 11 even numbered. 5 odd numbered. 9 of the even numbered have a "view" (if you can even call it that) of MK. We have 2 young kids so any partial somewhat fireworks view from our room even if we have to look up and crane our heads, is nice since we hang out in the room in the evenings.

ETA: My numbers may be off by a room or two because I was trying to count and write them down while holding a sleeping baby.


----------



## cel_disney

RachaelA said:


> Another dedicated 2 bedroom room request question. We have a standard view dedicated 2 bedroom booked. Is requesting an even numbered room ending in between 16-30 going to make me sound like a crazy person?  Is that considered 1 request or 2?
> 
> I usually try to keep our requests simple (ex: just high floor or no requests at all), but we've never booked standard view before so its hard fully leaving it to luck (even though I of course know a request is just a request and not a guarantee).



I think you can just say even numbered north side (vs south)...that being said - we have enjoyed stays on the south side facing the contemporary marina/wilderness lodge and LOVED them - great view of the electric water pageant!   Even with little kids (4, infant) we have just headed to TOTWL for fireworks once and the would head downstairs to our room, put them to bed, and enjoy the floats from our balcony (we usually manage to see this more than once in a week trip and its fun every time!)!!  So - we now just ask for an even numbered room....we really prefer outside to inside of the crescent views....


----------



## RachaelA

cel_disney said:


> I think you can just say even numbered north side (vs south)...that being said - we have enjoyed stays on the south side facing the contemporary marina/wilderness lodge and LOVED them - great view of the electric water pageant!   Even with little kids (4, infant) we have just headed to TOTWL for fireworks once and the would head downstairs to our room, put them to bed, and enjoy the floats from our balcony (we usually manage to see this more than once in a week trip and its fun every time!)!!  So - we now just ask for an even numbered room....we really prefer outside to inside of the crescent views....



Thank you! This is really helpful!


----------



## GoofyforDisnee

RachaelA said:


> Another dedicated 2 bedroom room request question. We have a standard view dedicated 2 bedroom booked. Is requesting an even numbered room ending in between 16-30 going to make me sound like a crazy person?  Is that considered 1 request or 2?
> 
> I usually try to keep our requests simple (ex: just high floor or no requests at all), but we've never booked standard view before so its hard fully leaving it to luck (even though I of course know a request is just a request and not a guarantee).



We had a dedicated standard view 2 bedroom in Oct. When we checked in (learning from this wonderful site!), I asked for an even numbered room.  We were in 7330 (4th floor) It was great! We faced Contemporary and MK. The stairwell was across the hall and we were right by the elevator. We were the first room as you headed down the hall. If you turned your head slightly to the right  you saw MK. With 2 small kids in tow, being so close to the elevator was a blessing in disguise! Now I will say you also had the bridge one floor above and you can see them and they can see you, especially at night if the curtains aren't closed. (I really wished they had sheers on the windows.)
All in all I LOVED, LOVED, LOVED our room! It was perfect in every way, I didn't mind the bridge one floor up, that just meant it was more convenient to go to the Contemporary. I would DEFINITELY request this room again.
Hope this helps and enjoy your trip.


----------



## work2play

RachaelA said:


> Another dedicated 2 bedroom room request question. We have a standard view dedicated 2 bedroom booked. Is requesting an even numbered room ending in between 16-30 going to make me sound like a crazy person?  Is that considered 1 request or 2?
> 
> I usually try to keep our requests simple (ex: just high floor or no requests at all), but we've never booked standard view before so its hard fully leaving it to luck (even though I of course know a request is just a request and not a guarantee).



Ask for an even numbered room not on the ground floor. There are only 2 even numbered rooms that are outside your XX16-XX30 range, one on the first floor and one on the second floor, the other 9 meet your criteria. There is no guarantee that they will give you an even numbered room, but if you do get one, the odds are in your favor that it will be in the range you want.  You can also still see the fireworks at the MK from the 7202 balcony so the only even numbered room you would want to avoid is the 7144 room.


----------



## cel_disney

work2play said:


> Ask for an even numbered room not on the ground floor. There are only 2 even numbered rooms that are outside your XX16-XX30 range, one on the first floor and one on the second floor, the other 9 meet your criteria. There is no guarantee that they will give you an even numbered room, but if you do get one, the odds are in your favor that it will be in the range you want.  You can also still see the fireworks at the MK from the 7202 balcony so the only even numbered room you would want to avoid is the 7144 room.



I think this is the best strategy...

And if you get 7144 you will have the water pageant view so all will not be lost!


----------



## Lisa29

I have some photos of a non-theme park view of a Grand Villa.  I will get DH to dig them out for me and post along with the room number.


----------



## Sheri in CT

work2play said:


> We love the dedicated two bedroom units at BLT.  If I were you, I would request an even numbered room.  There are two rooms per floor that meet that criteria,  XX02 and XX44.  The XX44 room will face the lake toward the south side giving you a view of the Contemporary, the monorail and the Wilderness Lodge across the lake.  The XX02 room faces more north and will give you a view of the MK from the balcony if you look to the left, it is a good room for watching the fireworks at the MK.  Both have great lake views.



Thank you!!!


----------



## Sheri in CT

I am thinking about upgrading to a theme park view (2 BR dedicated).  Can you see the fireworks from all of the theme park rooms?


----------



## GrnMtnMan

Sheri in CT said:


> I am thinking about upgrading to a theme park view (2 BR dedicated).  Can you see the fireworks from all of the theme park rooms?


The xx30 units don't have a great view of the fireworks.  You can absolutely see them, but they are most definitely off to the right. 


GrnMtnMan said:


> 7930 MK view (2 BR D) (MK to the right)
> 
> A post on another thread reminded me that I needed to post pictures from this unit.  I stayed there my last trip and was slightly disappointed by the view.  Primary view when standing in the room is the CR, GF, and Seven Seas Lagoon.  MK is to the right, and is a nice view when you are right up by the windows.
> 
> Is not a good unit for fireworks, as the angle makes the display look like its over Space Mountain.  And to watch them in the LR of the unit, you have to basically put your left cheek up against the window.  View from the balconies is nice, but one night we left the door open to to hear the music from the room's TV and we ended up with a small swarm of tiny flying insects in the room.
> 
> Sorry for the mess in these pictures.
> 
> Master bedroom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View out the LR  window:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View out the LR  window, looking to the right:


----------



## AlohaAnnie

June 2013
Room 8404 1 Bedroom Lake View


View of Magic Kingdom to the left and Lake to the right










































































Used a telephoto lens for Firework pictures and Castle Pictures.  We were also able to get the music for Wishes on the TV resort station.


----------



## work2play

AlohaAnnie said:


> June 2013
> Room 8404 1 Bedroom Lake View



Great photos, I added a link to the first post!

I wanna go back!  I will be there the end of the month! (1 BR lake view!)

Happy New Year to all!


----------



## AlohaAnnie

work2play said:


> Great photos, I added a link to the first post!  I wanna go back!  I will be there the end of the month! (1 BR lake view!)  Happy New Year to all!



Excellent! Glad I can help out! 

.


----------



## Lisa29

*These photos are from November 2010

Room 8536, 15th and 16th floors

3-bedroom Grand Villa, Lake View*

From the outside (the big window)





Lounge













Kitchen/Dining Area

















Laundry Room





Downstairs (fourth) Bathroom




Master Bedroom









Master Bathroom









Stairs/Upstairs





This is the entrance door on the 15th floor.  There was a second door directly above with access to the 16th floor.





View from upstairs lounge looking down









Continued next post


----------



## Lisa29

Continued from previous post

*These photos are from November 2010

Room 8536, 15th and 16th floors

3-bedroom Grand Villa, Lake View*

Upstairs Living area

















Second Bedroom









Second Bathroom









Third Bedroom









Third Bathroom









Balcony





Nighttime view out of large window





Balcony view













We could also see Epcot in the distance but I do not have great pictures of this.

There are four balconies, one from each bedroom and the final one from the kitchen.


----------



## work2play

Lisa29 said:


> *These photos are from November 2010
> *


*

Great photos!  Thanks!  I updated the first post with the link to your 2 posts.  I love the view from that side of BLT.*


----------



## jndmommy

Work2Play, what an awesome thread....Just booked a 1bdrm lake view for August.  Super excited.  This is our first time at BLT.  Our home resorts are AKL & SSR.  We usually stay at SSR or OKW.  So the whole group (me,dh, dd12, ds10 and ds3) of us is quite excited!  Loved looking at all the pics!  Only request I made was to be on an upper floor.  Any other suggestions for a room request.  Thanks so much for all your work on this thread!  This thread has us so pumped!


----------



## work2play

jndmommy said:


> Work2Play, what an awesome thread....Just booked a 1bdrm lake view for August.  Super excited.  This is our first time at BLT.  Our home resorts are AKL & SSR.  We usually stay at SSR or OKW.  So the whole group (me,dh, dd12, ds10 and ds3) of us is quite excited!  Loved looking at all the pics!  Only request I made was to be on an upper floor.  Any other suggestions for a room request.  Thanks so much for all your work on this thread!  This thread has us so pumped!



I would request an even numbered room.  All the rooms at BLT have great views, the even numbered rooms tend to have a more open view of the lake and you will not see a room directly across from you like some of the odd numbered rooms.  

Have a great stay!


----------



## wed100105

We recently booked a Theme park view 1 bedroom.i had been set with my request when we had a lake view unit. What should I specifically request for the MK 1 bedroom unit? Would it be best t put something specific like room 8020 or higher? Thank you so much in advance. Our kids are little and I am thinking it would be wonderful for DH and I to sit together and look out at MK at night.


----------



## Wanna be Ariel

This will be our first time staying at BLT.  We will have a Studio LV.  Can anyone help with a good location.  I would love to maybe see some of the castle/monorail.  Also close to the walkway would be nice too!  Any room suggestion would be wonderful.


----------



## sperkins921

Closest you can get to the walkway is 5th floor, south tower, studios near the elevator bank. When you make your reservation, just tell them that for your room requests. If you don't mind taking the elevator up and down, then I would say I would go for south tower, near elevator, highest floor possible. That should give you a good view- but you may need to add in even numbers to that request, to get on the outer arc of the building. Likely your view in south tower is going to be more monorail/Contemporary/Marina, but still a very nice view.


----------



## work2play

Wanna be Ariel said:


> This will be our first time staying at BLT.  We will have a Studio LV.  Can anyone help with a good location.  I would love to maybe see some of the castle/monorail.  Also close to the walkway would be nice too!  Any room suggestion would be wonderful.



For castle or monorail view, definitely ask for even numbered room.


----------



## work2play

wed100105 said:


> We recently booked a Theme park view 1 bedroom.i had been set with my request when we had a lake view unit. What should I specifically request for the MK 1 bedroom unit? Would it be best t put something specific like room 8020 or higher? Thank you so much in advance. Our kids are little and I am thinking it would be wonderful for DH and I to sit together and look out at MK at night.



The best bet is to just ask for highest floor available.  There are 2 1 BR rooms per floor (XX20 and XX26) that are MK view, so you will be able to see the MK from whichever room you get.


----------



## wed100105

work2play said:


> The best bet is to just ask for highest floor available.  There are 2 1 BR rooms per floor (XX20 and XX26) that are MK view, so you will be able to see the MK from whichever room you get.



Thank you for your help. I just want to thank all of you who take your personal time to make all of our vacations more magical.


----------



## Lisa29

work2play said:


> Great photos!  Thanks!  I updated the first post with the link to your 2 posts.  I love the view from that side of BLT.



You are welcome.  We did have a lovely view from the balconies.


----------



## princessap

work2play said:


> The best bet is to just ask for highest floor available.  There are 2 1 BR rooms per floor (XX20 and XX26) that are MK view, so you will be able to see the MK from whichever room you get.



I have a question as it says on the first page that 7420 is standard view yet looks at the castle I am booking std view, can I request a specific room or should I just request something else?? 

We planned for lake view but had to scale back this trip a bit as we bought a new house


----------



## Missyrose

princessap said:


> I have a question as it says on the first page that 7420 is standard view yet looks at the castle&#133; I am booking std view, can I request a specific room or should I just request something else??  We planned for lake view but had to scale back this trip a bit as we bought a new house



There are some standard view villas that face the Magic Kingdom. But they're on the first five floors of the building (at monorail height and lower). Because the villas are on lower floors, the view of the park isn't as worthy of TPV points, so they were classified as standard view.

It's not a good idea to request a specific villa because the assigner doesn't know why you want that villa. So if the one you requested isn't available on your arrival day (which it probably won't be because timeshares are filled to capacity almost 365 days a year), they'll just put you in any room because the room you wanted was taken.


----------



## MikeRa

Thank you for this info.  Me and my family will be here in May.


----------



## mickeyworld

Do you email directly to blt?  We are one week out and have a I bedroom lake view.  Anyone who has requested something and had success, how did you so it?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mickeyworld said:


> Do you email directly to blt?  We are one week out and have a I bedroom lake view.  Anyone who has requested something and had success, how did you so it?



Any DVC reservation requests should be done with MS.  You can either call or email but you want to do it soon as the resorts begin to do room assignments somewhere in the 1 week out range.


----------



## 2Tiggies

Going to be staying at BLT (Studio) in June. First time at this resort for us and we have booked a Lake View.  Any recommendations for room requests or should we just leave it and see what we get? 

I've been through the first half of this thread but I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed by all the information and any pointers will be appreciated


----------



## work2play

2Tiggies said:


> Going to be staying at BLT (Studio) in June. First time at this resort for us and we have booked a Lake View.  Any recommendations for room requests or should we just leave it and see what we get?
> 
> I've been through the first half of this thread but I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed by all the information and any pointers will be appreciated



All the rooms at BLT have good views.  It depends on what is most important to you.  If it is your first time, I would probably just ask for a high floor.  If you want to see the BLT pool and the lake behind it, ask for an odd numbered room.  If you want a chance to see the MK fireworks (looking to the left from the balcony) or the Water Pagent(towards the Contemporary) then ask for an even numbered room.  There are no bad view rooms so I am sure you will enjoy whichever room you get.


----------



## 2Tiggies

Thank you, WorkToPlay. I think I will ask for a high floor and then take whatever surprise they give us  We are not likely to be in our room around fireworks time, so a MK view is probably wasted on us, when someone else might get more from it.


----------



## ChrisNY2

I didn't take specific view pictures, but here are a couple pictures of Wishes from room 7220. I could not has asked for a better Standard view room - and I enjoyed it more than the lake view we had on my last stay.




Wishes from Bay Lake Tower by chrisny2, on Flickr




Wishes from Bay Lake Tower by chrisny2, on Flickr


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

Can anyone tell me if there are more threads like these for other resorts? Thanks


----------



## monique5

First, thanks to work2play for this fabulous thread. This is our 1st BLT DVC stay & 2nd trip to WDW as family. Originally planned for 1 BedRm TP View to celebrate 10 Year Anniversary. Now staying 9 days to celebrate anniversary & Christmas @ WDW. So for points & length of stay, booked Deluxe Studio Standard View. Still would like to see MK from room.
Based on map, was set to request Even number, Center view, high floor. However, reading through thread, seems I need to request Even number, North side, high floor. 
Please help/ advice! Would like DD6 to have special trip (besides being @ WDW). 1st time away from home @ Christmas.
Thanks!


----------



## sperkins921

monique5 said:


> First, thanks to work2play for this fabulous thread. This is our 1st BLT DVC stay & 2nd trip to WDW as family. Originally planned for 1 BedRm TP View to celebrate 10 Year Anniversary. Now staying 9 days to celebrate anniversary & Christmas @ WDW. So for points & length of stay, booked Deluxe Studio Standard View. Still would like to see MK from room.
> Based on map, was set to request Even number, Center view, high floor. However, reading through thread, seems I need to request Even number, North side, high floor.
> Please help/ advice! Would like DD6 to have special trip (besides being @ WDW). 1st time away from home @ Christmas.
> Thanks!



Those requests will still work, however there are a few caveats:

High Floor for standard view means at highest 5th floor.
 There are only 12-13 studios that fall into this criteria 
 Of the 12 that fall into the north tower/even category, only about 8 give you an easy castle shot, the other 4 are a little more towards the lake and will be more space mountain/tennis court/lake than space mountain/castle

If you can spare the bump up in points, I would book lake view, and use the same requests (north tower, even room number) and that will open up a LOT more rooms with better chances for the view you want. Again, nothing is guaranteed, but BLT is majority LV rooms. Applying the same rules to LV to get the 'park view' gives something like 22 rooms- a lot better odds.


----------



## stacey dee

Hi always look to this fab thread when requesting my  Blt room


----------



## DenLo

stacey dee said:


> Hi always look to this fab thread when requesting my  Blt room


----------



## spiceycat

DenLo said:


> I'm not familiar with the standard view rooms that have views of the castle and fireworks.  But I do know that 7512 and 7514 are part of a 2BR lockoff.   7514 is a studio.  Perhaps you meant 7510 instead?



all studios are part of a lockoff - there are no dedicated studios or 1-bedrooms at BLT.


----------



## sperkins921

spiceycat said:


> all studios are part of a lockoff - there are no dedicated studios or 1-bedrooms at BLT.



I think the point was that the question was about a 1BR standard, and 7514 is a studio? 

Either way, DenLo beat me to the correction....


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

This thread is always SO AWESOME!!!!

LOVE being able to get an idea before my trip what my view may look like!!!

Thank you!!!


----------



## Apopper74

stacey dee said:


> Hi always look to this fab thread when requesting my  Blt roomdde03  Please could anyone advise or confirm my research from using this thread so I'm sure I'm requesting the right rooms dde03dde33  I have booked a 1 bed standard view  From reading the info I am looking at requesting rooms as below  7514 7512 7504  Is there any other rooms which have a decent view of the fireworks and castle  And which order would you put these into for choices??  Thanks Stacey dde03



We were just in 7512 just 2 was ago. Awesome view for std pts.


----------



## Disneyteers

I've never had the opportunity to stay at BLT but I'm hoping one day I will be able to. Beautiful pics! 





AlohaAnnie said:


> June 2013
> Room 8404 1 Bedroom Lake View
> 
> 
> View of Magic Kingdom to the left and Lake to the right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used a telephoto lens for Firework pictures and Castle Pictures.  We were also able to get the music for Wishes on the TV resort station.


----------



## work2play

stacey dee said:


> Hi always look to this fab thread when requesting my  Blt room��
> 
> Please could anyone advise or confirm my research from using this thread so I'm sure I'm requesting the right rooms ����
> 
> I have booked a 1 bed standard view
> 
> From reading the info I am looking at requesting rooms as below
> 
> 7514
> 7512
> 7504
> 
> Is there any other rooms which have a decent view of the fireworks and castle
> 
> And which order would you put these into for choices??
> 
> Thanks
> Stacey ��



The 1 BR rooms with the view you want are XX04, XX10, XX12, XX20, XX26.  Where standard is pretty much the first 5 floors.  The lower the floor, the less of the castle you will see, there are trees that block the view of the MK on the lower floors.  The tighter the criteria you put in your room request, the less likely it is that you will get it.  You would be better off asking for an even numbered room and seeing if they are able to meet your request, that would at least increase the chance that you might get one with a partial MK and fireworks view.


----------



## monorailmom

I love reading through this thread!  We have 9 nights at BLT SV ded 2br in August.  (can't wait!!)  The first time we stayed at BLT it was the same reservation, and we were on the second floor with a pretty great view of Wishes every night, and the Monorail going by all day long.    We've also had lake view, but really prefer SV.

I get tempted to make a request, but with the very few 2br SV's available, I'm not sure it really matters.  I'm guessing we're just going to get whatever room someone else is checking out of that day.


----------



## ain0004

Disneyteers said:


> I've never had the opportunity to stay at BLT but I'm hoping one day I will be able to. Beautiful pics!



I want to stay in that exact room!


----------



## yolie912

Which one do you guys consider to be a great lake view studio?
Thanks!


----------



## disneyfanbcv

We are dvc members and are staying at BLT can we bring friends up to the lounge for a drink?


----------



## amy66b

I am new to the DIS board and just trying to absorb all the fantastic knowledge on here. This is an awesome thread. I have been a DVC member for a few years now and never knew you could request a specific room. We are heading to DW this year and hoping to stay at BLT. We are spending the extra points to get the Themepark view as we will taking my 86 year old grandmother with us. Any recommendations on what room to request? Also can I make the request at the time I book or do I need to wait closer to the date? Any information would be great! Thanks for the terrific thread!


----------



## psac

amy66b said:


> I am new to the DIS board and just trying to absorb all the fantastic knowledge on here. This is an awesome thread. I have been a DVC member for a few years now and never knew you could request a specific room. We are heading to DW this year and hoping to stay at BLT. We are spending the extra points to get the Themepark view as we will taking my 86 year old grandmother with us. Any recommendations on what room to request? Also can I make the request at the time I book or do I need to wait closer to the date? Any information would be great! Thanks for the terrific thread!



It's actually not good to request a SPECIFIC room because that room could be booked and the room assigner wouldn't know why you requested it. Instead it's better to request a room category, feature, etc., like high floor, north side, outer ring, etc. 

You can make the request at any time from time of booking until about two weeks before your dates, that's about when they say they assign the rooms. You can make the request with member services or even using the online chat they have on the website now. 

For a TPV, I think you have less concern about room requests, besides high floor will get you a better view. You could ask for closer to south elevators if you want to be closer to the bridge to the contemporary for less walking for your grandmother, but more southern rooms would face more towards the Seven Seas Lagoon and you'd have to go outside or look to the side to see MK better. 
Personally I would just ask for high floor. 
Enjoy!


----------



## amy66b

psac said:


> It's actually not good to request a SPECIFIC room because that room could be booked and the room assigner wouldn't know why you requested it. Instead it's better to request a room category, feature, etc., like high floor, north side, outer ring, etc.  You can make the request at any time from time of booking until about two weeks before your dates, that's about when they say they assign the rooms. You can make the request with member services or even using the online chat they have on the website now.  For a TPV, I think you have less concern about room requests, besides high floor will get you a better view. You could ask for closer to south elevators if you want to be closer to the bridge to the contemporary for less walking for your grandmother, but more southern rooms would face more towards the Seven Seas Lagoon and you'd have to go outside or look to the side to see MK better. Personally I would just ask for high floor. Enjoy!




Thanks for the wonderful information!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

I just booked my first trip at BLT! I feel like I know nothing about this resort and came here right away. My room is a lake view studio. Any requests I should put in?


----------



## dwelty

*NikkiBell* said:


> I just booked my first trip at BLT! I feel like I know nothing about this resort and came here right away. My room is a lake view studio. Any requests I should put in?



I think you will be happy with a lake view.  the Magic Kingdom view is essentially a view of the parking lot with MK in the distance.


----------



## brandigregory

I am totally bummed reading this thread that the extra money I spent on points for TPV was a waste ($1000!!!) and that the view will suck.  Anyone have a positive view experience with a TPV and can a DVC member put in a request for location?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

brandigregory said:


> I am totally bummed reading this thread that the extra money I spent on points for TPV was a waste ($1000!!!) and that the view will suck.  Anyone have a positive view experience with a TPV and can a DVC member put in a request for location?



We really liked our TPV.    I mean - looking at space mountain and the castle while sitting on your couch or making a sandwich?  Not too shabby.  






And this:






And this every night just before going to bed?






There are some who focus on the parking lot - which is just below the theme park view rooms but many of us enjoy what's further beyond that.


----------



## hmillerbarilla

Oh I miss Bay Lake.... 

Great pics!


----------



## hmillerbarilla

disneyfanbcv said:


> We are dvc members and are staying at BLT can we bring friends up to the lounge for a drink?



Yes.  I've had no trouble doing this.  Of course, it depends on the CM at the desk, but once they glance at my DVC card and room key it's been a non-issue for us.

I haven't done this since the Magic Bands appeared.

Enjoy!


----------



## brandigregory

KAT4DISNEY said:


> We really liked our TPV.    I mean - looking at space mountain and the castle while sitting on your couch or making a sandwich?  Not too shabby.  And this:  And this every night just before going to bed?  There are some who focus on the parking lot - which is just below the theme park view rooms but many of us enjoy what's further beyond that.



Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!  What room number were you in?  Did you request in advance?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

brandigregory said:


> Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!  What room number were you in?  Did you request in advance?



This was a Dedicated 2BR - 8216.  And no, I actually hadn't requested anything.  At BLT when I do make requests it's been high floor and I like to be on the outer curve of the buildings so when we haven't had the TPV booked I've requested even numbered rooms.  But the TPV will always be even numbered so there isn't a need to request it in that case.


----------



## mickeymom629

DD and I just got back from the PHM weekend.  We stayed 2 nights in 8220 - 1 bedroom MK view. I don't know how to post pictures but our view looked just like the one from 8020, just a little higher


----------



## *NikkiBell*

It sounds as if it is better to request a room that is higher up. Is that the case? I have a lake view studio booked.


----------



## brandigregory

mickeymom629 said:


> DD and I just got back from the PHM weekend.  We stayed 2 nights in 8220 - 1 bedroom MK view. I don't know how to post pictures but our view looked just like the one from 8020, just a little higher



Outstanding!!  Ok, you guys are making me feel better about the spend!  I hope you ran a good time in the 1/2!!


----------



## Sheri in CT

Just got bak from our first BLT visit!  We stayed in 7502 (2BR LV).  It was really clean and we could see the fireworks right from the king balcony!


----------



## mickeymom629

brandigregory said:


> Outstanding!!  Ok, you guys are making me feel better about the spend!  I hope you ran a good time in the 1/2!!



What type of villa are you renting?  The 1-bedroom TPV all have great views, I think, since they are in the center of the building.  

Be warned - if you plan to go to bed before Wishes on any night, you will be woken!!  We went to bed at 8 p.m. the night before the marathon and were woken at 10 p.m. to the BOOMS of Wishes!!  You can also hear the ferry boats honking and the train whistling.  I think, no matter where you are located at BLT, you will hear Wishes fireworks!  They are very loud!!!

I also could see the EWP on Sunday after watching Wishes from our balcony (with the t.v. tuned in to listen) on the evening of the marathon.  I don't know why, but I couldn't hear it.  I thought I heard it the night before when I was trying to sleep, but maybe I'm wrong.

(btw, we stayed the first two nights of our trip at AKV, Jambo savanna-view studio)


----------



## brandigregory

mickeymom629 said:


> What type of villa are you renting?  The 1-bedroom TPV all have great views, I think, since they are in the center of the building.  Be warned - if you plan to go to bed before Wishes on any night, you will be woken!!  We went to bed at 8 p.m. the night before the marathon and were woken at 10 p.m. to the BOOMS of Wishes!!  You can also hear the ferry boats honking and the train whistling.  I think, no matter where you are located at BLT, you will hear Wishes fireworks!  They are very loud!!!  I also could see the EWP on Sunday after watching Wishes from our balcony (with the t.v. tuned in to listen) on the evening of the marathon.  I don't know why, but I couldn't hear it.  I thought I heard it the night before when I was trying to sleep, but maybe I'm wrong.  (btw, we stayed the first two nights of our trip at AKV, Jambo savanna-view studio)



We are renting a 1br so am hopeful to have an awesome view!!  I figured we would hear the fireworks but that should be ok with us!  Thanks again for the feedback!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*NikkiBell* said:


> It sounds as if it is better to request a room that is higher up. Is that the case? I have a lake view studio booked.



That's my preference for most places - I just like the overall view that you can get.   I'd put a higher preference on it for the TPV and would also request high floor for the lakeview although I wouldn't be too concerned about getting assigned to a lower floor in that category.  A few of the lakeview studios have a partial view of the MK, some have a view of the marina and CR and the rest will be on the inner C of the building and overlook the pool and Bay Lake.


----------



## epcot1985

Hey guys!

We have been at BLT since Monday. We are in room 8132 and it is great! It's a Lake View Studio. We stayed here a few years back with an "inside" the horseshoe room and we loved the lake view of that. I was worried about the view of the contemporary pool, but we love it. We can see the lake, epcot, wilderness lodge, the monorail, and some of the magic kingdom. We own at VWL, but are falling in love with BLT now. We have a 3 yr old, 2 yr old and a 10 week old. You can't beat the convenience.


----------



## amypetecar

Stayed in room 7918, theme park view studio.  great room!


----------



## that's nice

First off thank you to everyone who contributes to this thread. There is a lot of great info here! 

We just bought into DVC. We closed in early February and the same day we received our member number, we booked a 1BR MK view for late September. I didn't notice a spot on the member site to put in requests. Did I miss something or do I need to call member services? Also, besides a high floor, is there anything else I should be requesting? This trip is for our 10yr anniversary… just want to make is as special as I can. (_not too special_, we are bringing our 3 kids with us  )


----------



## granmaz

Hi. Hopefully we will be able to book a few days here, our first stay. I think we will have choice of Lake or Standard studios due to end of points and not wanting to borrow. We could have 3 nights in a Standard view or 2 in Lake view. Are the Standard rooms really not worth booking? I have had a look at some photos of standard rooms and some look pretty good, but still wondered. Thanks.


----------



## orion2185

Hi
This is our first trip to WDW and we have picked to stay at BLT (renting DVC points)

this is for our honeymoon and going to be spending a decent amount of time at WDW...so we have opted just for a BLT studio standard view to save some money.

Have been going through the thread for past week or more...and it's allot of information to process.

wondering if someone can help us with room "request" (we know they are just request)

it appears that there are a few studio stand. views that over look a parking lot, tennis court, and Magic Kingdom...seen some rooms with views of firework shows on the old thread.

What do we "request" to get one of these rooms with a view of MK over the parking lot and dumpsters?

would this be "north part of tower facing outwards"
(as we understand the resort is shaped like a "C")
"even number room" "on highest floor possible" 

would the above request be accurate in trying to secure one of these stand view studios with some what of a MK view? 

any help is greatly appreciated!
THANKS everyone ...this is why we love THE DIS


----------



## LaurEm378

Hi guys!  I love this thread, thanks to everyone who has contributed.

I'm a little confused.  I booked a 1BR standard view villa for May.  My only request was "not the first floor."  When I called WDW today to make my final payment, the cast member read my reservation to me as "1BR theme park view," and I corrected her--no, I booked a standard view.  She dug around a little, giggled a lot, and said, "Don't worry about it, you're fine, pixie dust, pixie dust!" and took my payment and that was that.

Honestly TPV doesn't mean much to me--I've read that these views contain a lot of parking lot.  But is it even possible that I've been "upgraded" this early for a trip that's 50 days away?  My reservation on MDE still reads standard view.  I'm just a little perplexed.  

In any case, if I've been switched to TPV, is there anything good/bad about that, besides the view?  Are the rooms any further/closer to the bridge to the Contemporary, or are they in any particular part of BLT?  

Thanks for any help you all can offer.


----------



## work2play

granmaz said:


> Hi. Hopefully we will be able to book a few days here, our first stay. I think we will have choice of Lake or Standard studios due to end of points and not wanting to borrow. We could have 3 nights in a Standard view or 2 in Lake view. Are the Standard rooms really not worth booking? I have had a look at some photos of standard rooms and some look pretty good, but still wondered. Thanks.



Standard view rooms at BLT have views, some toward the MK and some partial of Bay Lake.  I would say they are worth booking if you are really tight on points.


----------



## work2play

orion2185 said:


> Hi
> This is our first trip to WDW and we have picked to stay at BLT (renting DVC points)
> 
> this is for our honeymoon and going to be spending a decent amount of time at WDW...so we have opted just for a BLT studio standard view to save some money.
> 
> Have been going through the thread for past week or more...and it's allot of information to process.
> 
> wondering if someone can help us with room "request" (we know they are just request)
> 
> it appears that there are a few studio stand. views that over look a parking lot, tennis court, and Magic Kingdom...seen some rooms with views of firework shows on the old thread.
> 
> What do we "request" to get one of these rooms with a view of MK over the parking lot and dumpsters?
> 
> would this be "north part of tower facing outwards"
> (as we understand the resort is shaped like a "C")
> "even number room" "on highest floor possible"
> 
> would the above request be accurate in trying to secure one of these stand view studios with some what of a MK view?
> 
> any help is greatly appreciated!
> THANKS everyone ...this is why we love THE DIS



The best approach is to just ask for an even numbered room.  When you start adding other conditions, it makes it harder to increase the chance you will get what you want.  Some of the even numbered rooms do face toward the CR, but those views are nice too.


----------



## work2play

LaurEm378 said:


> Hi guys!  I love this thread, thanks to everyone who has contributed.
> 
> I'm a little confused.  I booked a 1BR standard view villa for May.  My only request was "not the first floor."  When I called WDW today to make my final payment, the cast member read my reservation to me as "1BR theme park view," and I corrected her--no, I booked a standard view.  She dug around a little, giggled a lot, and said, "Don't worry about it, you're fine, pixie dust, pixie dust!" and took my payment and that was that.
> 
> Honestly TPV doesn't mean much to me--I've read that these views contain a lot of parking lot.  But is it even possible that I've been "upgraded" this early for a trip that's 50 days away?  My reservation on MDE still reads standard view.  I'm just a little perplexed.
> 
> In any case, if I've been switched to TPV, is there anything good/bad about that, besides the view?  Are the rooms any further/closer to the bridge to the Contemporary, or are they in any particular part of BLT?
> 
> Thanks for any help you all can offer.



I have never heard of an upgrade at BLT.  Normally, the rooms are fully booked so unless there is a screw up in the availability or a maintenance issue, you will get what you booked.  All of the TPV rooms are between the two elevator banks, so there really is not much difference from room to room.


----------



## work2play

that's nice said:


> First off thank you to everyone who contributes to this thread. There is a lot of great info here!
> 
> We just bought into DVC. We closed in early February and the same day we received our member number, we booked a 1BR MK view for late September. I didn't notice a spot on the member site to put in requests. Did I miss something or do I need to call member services? Also, besides a high floor, is there anything else I should be requesting? This trip is for our 10yr anniversary just want to make is as special as I can. (_not too special_, we are bringing our 3 kids with us  )



You need to call member services to put in requests on room locations.  All MK view rooms are pretty much the same, so a high floor is all you need to request.


----------



## LaurEm378

work2play said:


> I have never heard of an upgrade at BLT.  Normally, the rooms are fully booked so unless there is a screw up in the availability or a maintenance issue, you will get what you booked.  All of the TPV rooms are between the two elevator banks, so there really is not much difference from room to room.



Thanks *work2play*!  I've read that upgrades of any sort were rare at the villas, which makes that telephone conversation even more confusing.  Oh well!  Long as I'm off the first floor and reasonably close to an elevator, I'll be happy!  Thanks again.


----------



## cel_disney

LaurEm378 said:


> Thanks work2play!  I've read that upgrades of any sort were rare at the villas, which makes that telephone conversation even more confusing.  Oh well!  Long as I'm off the first floor and reasonably close to an elevator, I'll be happy!  Thanks again.



When you look on dvc member . Com what does it say you are booked in?  Standard or TPV?

The good news is that even the farthest room from the elevator isn't that far at BLT!


----------



## acg

Lisa, could you see fireworks from this room?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

LaurEm378 said:


> Hi guys!  I love this thread, thanks to everyone who has contributed.
> 
> I'm a little confused.  I booked a 1BR standard view villa for May.  My only request was "not the first floor."  When I called WDW today to make my final payment, the cast member read my reservation to me as "1BR theme park view," and I corrected her--no, I booked a standard view.  She dug around a little, giggled a lot, and said, "Don't worry about it, you're fine, pixie dust, pixie dust!" and took my payment and that was that.
> 
> Honestly TPV doesn't mean much to me--I've read that these views contain a lot of parking lot.  But is it even possible that I've been "upgraded" this early for a trip that's 50 days away?  My reservation on MDE still reads standard view.  I'm just a little perplexed.
> 
> In any case, if I've been switched to TPV, is there anything good/bad about that, besides the view?  Are the rooms any further/closer to the bridge to the Contemporary, or are they in any particular part of BLT?
> 
> Thanks for any help you all can offer.



Since you were making a final payment it sounds like you have booked on cash thru CRO, correct?  Then yes, they could have upgraded you this early.  Why - I have no idea but they could.  Just keep in mind they also could still place you back in a non-theme park view.  When you book standard view thru CRO it really doesn't necessarily mean you will be placed in the standard view that we know thru DVC booking categories and that's true at all resorts.  

As was mentioned the TPV rooms are all located between the 2 elevator banks so no real plus or minus there.  Have a great trip!


----------



## LaurEm378

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Since you were making a final payment it sounds like you have booked on cash thru CRO, correct?  Then yes, they could have upgraded you this early.  Why - I have no idea but they could.  Just keep in mind they also could still place you back in a non-theme park view.  When you book standard view thru CRO it really doesn't necessarily mean you will be placed in the standard view that we know thru DVC booking categories and that's true at all resorts.
> 
> As was mentioned the TPV rooms are all located between the 2 elevator banks so no real plus or minus there.  Have a great trip!



Thanks *KAT4DISNEY* and *cel_disney*!  Yep, I'm just reserving through CRO.  I had to call back today because yesterday's payment didn't debit, and the cast member told me TPV again.  Don't mind a bit what type of view I have, as long as I'm in a decent location and have that glorious second bathroom.  I'll be in a regular room at YC with my dad, brother, and son for the first leg of our trip, and believe me, when I get to BLT, that second bathroom is alllllllll mine!    Many thanks for the reassurance!


----------



## soulmates

We're officially BOOKED! 3 Studios and we can't wait!!!


----------



## that's nice

work2play said:


> You need to call member services to put in requests on room locations.  All MK view rooms are pretty much the same, so a high floor is all you need to request.



I was on the phone with member services this week to add my MIL to the reservation and I requested a high floor. I'm sure we'll be fine with whatever we get. Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## weswife

We just confirmed our stay at BLT!!!! We are so excited!!!! 1 bedroom HC room lakeview room. The only downside is we could only get 3 consecutive nights. My DD wanted to stay here so bad so we are happy to secure 3 nights! The first part of our trip we are staying at AKV then over to BLT! 

I enjoyed viewing the list of rooms! We would LOVE a MK view even just a tiny bit! To see the fireworks from our room would be awesome!


----------



## work2play

weswife said:


> We just confirmed our stay at BLT!!!! We are so excited!!!! 1 bedroom HC room lakeview room. The only downside is we could only get 3 consecutive nights. My DD wanted to stay here so bad so we are happy to secure 3 nights! The first part of our trip we are staying at AKV then over to BLT!
> 
> I enjoyed viewing the list of rooms! We would LOVE a MK view even just a tiny bit! To see the fireworks from our room would be awesome!



Congratulations!  Since you booked a handicap accessible room, you will most likely get a room that ends in 12 (XX12). I believe that is the only HA 1 BR LV room.   They do have partial MK views!  Go to the first post and check out the view from room 7712!


----------



## weswife

AWESOME!!!!!!

Thanks for the quick reply! 

Off to have a look!!!!


----------



## Jane1967

Yeah!  We are looking forward to our first stay at "HOME" the end of May.  We have reserved a 1 bedroom standard view.  The only thing I requested was to be on the Contemporary side.  Is that where I want to be???  Can anyone help me out with suggestions?  I have spent a bunch of time looking at this site and at pictures, but still have NO CLUE!!!


----------



## cel_disney

Jane1967 said:


> Yeah!  We are looking forward to our first stay at "HOME" the end of May.  We have reserved a 1 bedroom standard view.  The only thing I requested was to be on the Contemporary side.  Is that where I want to be???  Can anyone help me out with suggestions?  I have spent a bunch of time looking at this site and at pictures, but still have NO CLUE!!!



Well, what are you looking for in a request?    I think your request as stated would get you one of the bottom 5 floors (because its a standard room) and you could either have an outside view of the contemporary/monorail, the contemporary pool/water parade, or an inside view of the BLT pool and other BLT rooms...depending on the level, you may or may not have a view of the lake with the inside room.


----------



## Jane1967

Don't really have any idea in mind.  Just prefer not to be looking totally at the parking lot.   Was thinking maybe someone would have a suggestion of a floor or area they really liked when they were there.


----------



## 2012DisneyWorldBride

Hello

We are considering renting points for DVC for the first time. We usually stay at Grand Floridian with a theme park view and I request the end of Sago Cay. I am pretty spoiled with our view of the castle Well this year we really want to have a trip to Disney for our second anniversary (the first 2 trips with that type of room were in Dec 2012 for our Disney wedding and Dec 2013 for our first anniversary), but we need to do it cheaper this year. Last years trip to GF was over $6,000 just for the resort!

Like I said we are contemplating renting DVC points this year and have looked at BLT about $1600 (theme park view so I can still see the castle from our room and fireworks at night from the balcony like I was used to at GF, we could walk to MK, and its on the monorail loop).

My questions are...
About BLT
1. Is the view from BLT theme park view comparable to GF Sago Cay theme park view? Will I be happy with the view of the castle and be able to see the fireworks the same? I realize a higher floor is probably better for that.
2. Does anyone have pictures from BLT of the castle/fireworks at night?
3. Room requests for BLT a great view? and a picture of the castle from that room?

Im just so confused. I love having a great view of the castle...but I think Im spoiled with the view from GF.

Thanks for any help!!


----------



## Trooper8286

2012DisneyWorldBride said:


> About BLT
> 1. Is the view from BLT theme park view comparable to GF Sago Cay theme park view? Will I be happy with the view of the castle and be able to see the fireworks the same? I realize a higher floor is probably better for that.
> 2. Does anyone have pictures from BLT of the castle/fireworks at night?
> 3. Room requests for BLT a great view? and a picture of the castle from that room?
> 
> Im just so confused. I love having a great view of the castle...but I think Im spoiled with the view from GF.
> 
> Thanks for any help!!



The view from BLT, from our vantage point, of the fireworks was not nearly as good as the view from the Contemporary.  Here is the thing......Fireworks are designed to be viewed from Main StreetUSA.  I have seen them there, from ToonTown (Back when), from the California Grill, from the Sky Bridge and from down low at BLT......they are all at an angle to the fireworks.  But then again,  so they are from GF, I am not sure about the angle.  As far as fireworks go, the Contemporary was way better than the BLT views.

Despite this, I am hung up on being able to see the Castle.  My enduring memory of WDW is watching the Castle change colors late at night.  I also dig being able to catch the music from Tomorrowland (IF the wind is right).  I think that is slightly better at BLT.

Either way, BLT will be a reasonable alternative......not to mention the addiction to the monorail.


----------



## poohj80

2012DisneyWorldBride said:


> My questions are...
> About BLT
> 1. Is the view from BLT theme park view comparable to GF Sago Cay theme park view? Will I be happy with the view of the castle and be able to see the fireworks the same? I realize a higher floor is probably better for that.
> 2. Does anyone have pictures from BLT of the castle/fireworks at night?
> 3. Room requests for BLT a great view? and a picture of the castle from that room?
> 
> Im just so confused. I love having a great view of the castle...but I think Im spoiled with the view from GF.
> 
> Thanks for any help!!



My guess is your fireworks view from GF was more of a straight shot similar to this...





Below is the fireworks view from our BLT Lake View room which is more from the side.  I think the theme park view rooms will offer a similar side view as compared to a more straight on view from GF, but we still enjoy it!


----------



## Julie521

So, I have a lake view studio booked. I was just wondering what the categories are to request. What I am really hoping for would be a high floor, odd numbered room. Would that work? and is there any way to make it more specific? I really like the rooms in XX23 and XX25. Love the view from that middle section rather than the outer ones that look across to the other side of the resort.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Julie521 said:


> So, I have a lake view studio booked. I was just wondering what the categories are to request. What I am really hoping for would be a high floor, odd numbered room. Would that work? and is there any way to make it more specific? I really like the rooms in XX23 and XX25. Love the view from that middle section rather than the outer ones that look across to the other side of the resort.



If you get the right CM they will probably put in xx23 and xx25 if you want them to.


----------



## Nancy F

Here now in rm 7828 Magic Kingdom view studio. Great room! 
Nancy


----------



## 38053WDW

So since we are renting DVC points for 2brm BLT MKV do we need to call the company we went trough to add our request or will this come out when I get closer to our travel date (My Disney Experience is all set up) - i see reservation but no where to "check-in" .. We are not going until October. UPDATE .. Just found it (60 Days) >>  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/online-check-in/online-check-in/ >>> Anyone know if a "request" place is in "Online-Check-in" - some say wait until your standing (the day of) in case a room you like, opens up say that afternoon - Great pictures here !


----------



## DenLo

38053WDW said:


> So since we are renting DVC points for 2brm BLT MKV do we need to call the company we went trough to add our request or will this come out when I get closer to our travel date (My Disney Experience is all set up) - i see reservation but no where to "check-in" .. We are not going until October.



Either the owner of the points can make the room request for you or you can at the 60 month mark access to a link on MDE will show up that will give you a few (think limited) view selections for your room.


----------



## barrysprot36

Wrong thread


----------



## work2play

barrysprot36 said:


> View from our 1304 studio



This room is not in Bay Lake Tower.  Looks like the Grand Floridian....


----------



## barrysprot36

Oooops wrong thread sorry, I'll sort it later tonight.


----------



## Sheri in CT

Room question-  we are going to be staying in a 1 BR lake view.  What should I request if I'm hoping to see the fireworks?  Last trip we had a 2 BR and got an even number room with a great view!  Should I still ask for an even number with a 1 BR?


----------



## champdds

We have  2 Bedroom-Lake View for our stay May 24-29th...the person we rented the points from requested a high floor room on our reservation...is there any other advice for getting a better view than what we already have done??

Thanks!

David


----------



## Tinkerbellsmomma

If renting points who makes room requests? Also studio lake view and want to see fireworks.


----------



## Tinkerbellsmomma

Tinkerbellsmomma said:


> If renting points who makes room requests? Also studio lake view and want to see fireworks.



Even or odd for FW?


----------



## 2binak

Here are the views from room 8009 - a Lake View Studio.  The room was really close to the main elevators, which was nice, but it was a bit of a walk to the Contemporary.  











We could see Spaceship Earth during the day and the fireworks from Illuminations at night.  I zoomed in to take both of these pictures.


----------



## lorenni

Review of room 8444:

This is a 14th floor dedicated 2 bedroom lake view room on the outer part of the C with views facing the lake, marina and contemporary.

Last room on the hall so no noise at all from other guests passing by. Everything was in good shape in the room - only very minor wear and tear in a few small high traffic spots. Directly above is one of the grand villas - we heard no noise from above or below at any time during our stay. 

Terrific views of the electric water parade each night - but the music is audible even with all balcony doors closed. Not loud enough to wake us up, but certainly loud enough that you would notice it if you were awake.

We could also see the Epcot fireworks each night - as well as the Epcot ball.


----------



## popeboy

We stayed in room 8210 which was 12th floor, one bedroom, lake view from May 13th - May 22nd.  I know all lake view rooms don't have this great of an angle from your balcony, but we really lucked out here.
I put in a request for a higher floor room with an even number (so we would be facing out) and this is what we got.  We were able to watch the Wishes fireworks any night we were back in the room by 10:00.

Here is a panoramic shot that covers the whole view from our balcony.


----------



## tazleiten12

Just got back, booked standard view and ended up with room 7730, which i thought was a MK view?  Anyway it was a great view and room!


----------



## psac

tazleiten12 said:


> Just got back, booked standard view and ended up with room 7730, which i thought was a MK view?  Anyway it was a great view and room!



I think you got one of those very rare upgrades!

(But maybe check your points just in case to make sure they didn't do something wrong!)

Nice view Popeboy!!


----------



## tazleiten12

Points are good, room was ready at 11:00 a.m.!  I'm wondering if someone cancelled last minute?  Anyway it was a great trip! 



psac said:


> I think you got one of those very rare upgrades!
> 
> (But maybe check your points just in case to make sure they didn't do something wrong!)
> 
> Nice view Popeboy!!


----------



## bbn1122

popeboy said:


> We stayed in room 8210 which was 12th floor, one bedroom, lake view from May 13th - May 22nd.  I know all lake view rooms don't have this great of an angle from your balcony, but we really lucked out here.
> I put in a request for a higher floor room with an even number (so we would be facing out) and this is what we got.  We were able to watch the Wishes fireworks any night we were back in the room by 10:00.
> 
> Here is a panoramic shot that covers the whole view from our balcony.



Great photo....we had about the same view in 2011... We were on the 9th floor....if we looked a little to left off the Master Bedroom we had a clear view of the Castle.  My boys are not into Wishes so I watched from the bedroom balcony and had the tv on with the music....it was great!


----------



## awilliams4

Been checking out this thread for like 5 years now each time we stay at BLT to be reminded of how to request a room...i.e., what verbiage to use based on the map on page 1 of this thread.

So thank you OP for your time on this!  Checking in again in 10 days!


----------



## shellypaige

awilliams4 said:


> Been checking out this thread for like 5 years now each time we stay at BLT to be reminded of how to request a room...i.e., what verbiage to use based on the map on page 1 of this thread.  So thank you OP for your time on this!  Checking in again in 10 days!



Have you gotten what you wanted all 5 times?


----------



## lorenni

tazleiten12 said:


> Just got back, booked standard view and ended up with room 7730, which i thought was a MK view?  Anyway it was a great view and room!



Very similar recent experience - booked standard dedicated two bed and ended up 14th floor lake view. Points are A-OK but I definitely checked on them a few times. Oddly - we did not show up as DVC guests on our wristbands so carried DVC card for TOTWL, etc.


----------



## princeprincess

Has anyone ever been upgraded to a MK view?


----------



## SRUAlmn

Would it be possible to add notes to the first post explaining which rooms have which beds/sofas facing the MK and which face the CR? Maybe people who've stayed could post and it could be added to the notes?


----------



## bigAWL

SRUAlmn said:


> Would it be possible to add notes to the first post explaining which rooms have which beds/sofas facing the MK and which face the CR? Maybe people who've stayed could post and it could be added to the notes?



I think we can figure it out on our own.  Each 2-bedroom villa has two bedrooms.  The beds face the living room in the middle.  Where you have a 1-bedroom and studio together, the beds in each would face each other.  I think this is correct.

The only question becomes whether or not it actually faces the park.  If you can determine which room is in the exact point of the arc that faces the castle.  I think somewhere around the xx18 or xx20 rooms are the closest to directly facing the castle.  So you might say that the beds in those 1-bedrooms and studios both face the castle.


----------



## Trooper8286

7426- MK view- 1br










Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## shellypaige

How often do you not get what you request? Has anyone put in a request and been disappointed? I understand that just by requesting it's not guaranteed. We're staying in a a
1br LV so my thought is to request "high floor, even number room, close to elevator". Is that too much? It wouldn't be a big deal if we were far from the elevator so should I remove that? I would just like to see MK, even if I have to lean over the balcony haha.


----------



## princeprincess

shellypaige said:


> How often do you not get what you request? Has anyone put in a request and been disappointed? I understand that just by requesting it's not guaranteed. We're staying in a a 1br LV so my thought is to request "high floor, even number room, close to elevator". Is that too much? It wouldn't be a big deal if we were far from the elevator so should I remove that? I would just like to see MK, even if I have to lean over the balcony haha.



Last year we had a standard room booked and we requested highest floor possible and even numbered room to which we received, 2nd floor and odd numbered room. Needless to say I was disappointed.


----------



## shellypaige

princeprincess said:


> Last year we had a standard room booked and we requested highest floor possible and even numbered room to which we received, 2nd floor and odd numbered room. Needless to say I was disappointed.



Oh no! That's just wrong, but it made me laugh! 
Maybe the CM blocking rooms had a bad night... Lol


----------



## KSDisneyDad

I would only go with one request and one request only.

We requested a high floor even number and only received high floor.


----------



## princeprincess

Have any DVC members received free room upgrades at check in? Just curious!


----------



## rescuetink

KSDisneyDad said:


> I would only go with one request and one request only.
> 
> We requested a high floor even number and only received high floor.



When do you make your request?  When you get there?  Our Oct trip will be our first time staying at our home resort, BLT, and I would love to request a high room as I think my DD and DS would love that!!


----------



## bbn1122

rescuetink said:


> When do you make your request?  When you get there?  Our Oct trip will be our first time staying at our home resort, BLT, and I would love to request a high room as I think my DD and DS would love that!!



I always call DVC MS and put my request in with them.   I just called a couple of weeks ago to make a change to our upcoming August trip and also put in my room request.


----------



## work2play

Trooper8286 said:


> 7426- MK view- 1br
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Thanks for the photos, can you please confirm that this room was in the MK view category and was not a Standard view room?  There have been questions on the rooms that face the MK that are on the 4th floor and whether they had been reclassified due to the parking lot view...


----------



## work2play

princeprincess said:


> Have any DVC members received free room upgrades at check in? Just curious!



It would be very rare to receive an upgrade, BLT is always full so it would most likely only occur if there was a maintenance issue in the room that you were assigned and all that was available was a higher category.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

work2play said:


> Thanks for the photos, can you please confirm that this room was in the MK view category and was not a Standard view room?  There have been questions on the rooms that face the MK that are on the 4th floor and whether they had been reclassified due to the parking lot view...



Uh huh.  I would be irritated if I paid for MK view and got this.

The one time we stayed at BLT in a LV, we requested north tower, high floor.  What we got was 4th floor in the south tower.  In our three DVC stays we've never had one request fulfilled.  Maybe it's because we've always been renters.  This year, instead of renting points we reserved a cash room through the regular reservation office, so maybe we'll have better luck.


----------



## SRUAlmn

jtowntoflorida said:


> Uh huh.  I would be irritated if I paid for MK view and got this.
> 
> The one time we stayed at BLT in a LV, we requested north tower, high floor.  What we got was 4th floor in the south tower.  In our three DVC stays we've never had one request fulfilled.  Maybe it's because we've always been renters.  This year, instead of renting points we reserved a cash room through the regular reservation office, so maybe we'll have better luck.



I was actually a little worried about that.  We are paying through CRO and I wasn't sure if they gave request priorities to DVC members?


----------



## Gryhndmom

jtowntoflorida said:


> Uh huh.  I would be irritated if I paid for MK view and got this.
> 
> The one time we stayed at BLT in a LV, we requested north tower, high floor.  What we got was 4th floor in the south tower.  In our three DVC stays we've never had one request fulfilled.  Maybe it's because we've always been renters.  This year, instead of renting points we reserved a cash room through the regular reservation office, so maybe we'll have better luck.





SRUAlmn said:


> I was actually a little worried about that.  We are paying through CRO and I wasn't sure if they gave request priorities to DVC members?



DH and I are BLT owners and I know we were told that since BLT is our home resort they do fill request first to home resort owners using their points, then "guests" of owners which I would guess would be renters and/or friends etc. and then cash reservations  Believe even within home owners there is a tier structure meaning those who have bought more points getting first dibs on request.  We also own Marriott on Kauai and they do the same prioritizing .  

We have had our request filled in the past so I do think room assignments does look at who is actually using the reservation/ DVC villa.


----------



## SRUAlmn

Gryhndmom said:


> DH and I are BLT owners and I know we were told that since BLT is our home resort they do fill request first to home resort owners using their points, then "guests" of owners which I would guess would be renters and/or friends etc. and then cash reservations  Believe even within home owners there is a tier structure meaning those who have bought more points getting first dibs on request.  We also own Marriott on Kauai and they do the same prioritizing .
> 
> We have had our request filled in the past so I do think room assignments does look at who is actually using the reservation/ DVC villa.



Makes complete sense, which is why we booked exactly what we wanted so there was no chance. The only concern is that our group is made up of all adults, so we really want to get a dedicated two bedroom (which I requested) so the second bedroom will have two beds. I don't know what we're going to do if we get the 1br/studio combo!


----------



## Trooper8286

jtowntoflorida said:


> Uh huh.  I would be irritated if I paid for MK view and got this.  The one time we stayed at BLT in a LV, we requested north tower, high floor.  What we got was 4th floor in the south tower.  In our three DVC stays we've never had one request fulfilled.  Maybe it's because we've always been renters.  This year, instead of renting points we reserved a cash room through the regular reservation office, so maybe we'll have better luck.


  The view was really great.  The problem is, these pictures really don't do it justice.  The monorail did not block the view at all, something I was worried about when we got our room assignment.  I had the thought of asking for a higher floor and waiting, but it had been a rough morning with my mom's flight cancelled into Orlando and her scheduled to get in eight hours late.  The room was ready, we were ready to get into it and I didn't ask to change.  I was not remotely disappointed. In fact I sort of liked the 4th floor. Ice machine and steps were very close to our room and we only had to walk up one flight to the sky bridge.  After seven days at Kidani at the END of the hallway, the BLT room was the bomb!

I have stayed on eighth floor TPV of Ccntemporary and I liked this view better..... We were closer to the park.....

  Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Dacky619

Thank you for this thread. We have actually owned at BLT since 2009 but our first trip home will be next summer and the pics have been very helpful. 

I do have a question for those of you that have stayed BLT before though. We are looking at doing a 9 night trip and I'm on the fence between a standard view and a lake view. The lake view would run enough points that it would cover an extra night on a future trip. Anyone get a standard view and really regret it?


----------



## work2play

Dacky619 said:


> Thank you for this thread. We have actually owned at BLT since 2009 but our first trip home will be next summer and the pics have been very helpful.
> 
> I do have a question for those of you that have stayed BLT before though. We are looking at doing a 9 night trip and I'm on the fence between a standard view and a lake view. The lake view would run enough points that it would cover an extra night on a future trip. Anyone get a standard view and really regret it?



In my opinion there are no bad rooms at BLT.  Even the standard view rooms have better views than most other DVC resorts.  I do not believe you will have regrets.  You will be on a low floor, but that makes it easier to walk to the MK!  What a deal!


----------



## cel_disney

Dacky619 said:


> Thank you for this thread. We have actually owned at BLT since 2009 but our first trip home will be next summer and the pics have been very helpful.  I do have a question for those of you that have stayed BLT before though. We are looking at doing a 9 night trip and I'm on the fence between a standard view and a lake view. The lake view would run enough points that it would cover an extra night on a future trip. Anyone get a standard view and really regret it?



We have stayed lake view and standard view.  We  will always go for standard now if its available.  We make one request - to be in an even numbered room - which puts us on the outside of the crescent.   We have actually had a lake view and standard view with the same room block (3rd floor and 8th floor) - sure - the view from the balcony was a smidge  better (facing contemporary) but it was so not a problem!   

I think its important to really go into it with the option of lake view though incase you cant get standard...


----------



## Silvermist999

Our first visit we had a 1 BR LV.  I requested even number north facing and got room 7812, which turned out to be an amazing room, we could see both the lake and the castle and fireworks at night.  Our second visit we got jipped.  We booked a 1BR LV, but we were given a 4th floor room facing the wAlkway to the Contemporary.  I think they gave us a standard room, but we did not know better at the time.  This past May we booked a 1BR standard view.  When they told us we were staying in a room that ended in "12", I knew we had struck gold!!!! We stayed in room 7512 and once again, got a view of the fireworks at night....amazing!


----------



## cel_disney

SRUAlmn said:


> Makes complete sense, which is why we booked exactly what we wanted so there was no chance. The only concern is that our group is made up of all adults, so we really want to get a dedicated two bedroom (which I requested) so the second bedroom will have two beds. I don't know what we're going to do if we get the 1br/studio combo!



I am pretty sure that a dedicated 2bedroom is a booking category, not a request.


----------



## Dacky619

cel_disney said:


> We have stayed lake view and standard view.  We  will always go for standard now if its available.  We make one request - to be in an even numbered room - which puts us on the outside of the crescent.   We have actually had a lake view and standard view with the same room block (3rd floor and 8th floor) - sure - the view from the balcony was a smidge  better (facing contemporary) but it was so not a problem!
> 
> *I think its important to really go into it with the option of lake view though incase you cant get standard...*



Oh I know that there are a small number of standard view compared to lake view and would be willing to do the lake view if that was all that was available. I'm not too worried about it though since we will be booking at the 11 month window and had no problem booking the standard view room the last two years. We just had to change our plans. Thank you for your input.


----------



## SRUAlmn

cel_disney said:


> I am pretty sure that a dedicated 2bedroom is a booking category, not a request.



We booked cash through CRO, so it wasn't an option.  Our only options were number of bedrooms and view type.


----------



## twinklebug

SRUAlmn said:


> We booked cash through CRO, so it wasn't an option.  Our only options were number of bedrooms and view type.



I hear that, in Disney, magic has been known to happen. Wishing you luck


----------



## SRUAlmn

twinklebug said:


> I hear that, in Disney, magic has been known to happen. Wishing you luck



 Thank you!  Just being there together is enough magic for us, but it would be nice for everyone to have a bed


----------



## BuzzinDownToDisney

Sooo nervous. Just made my request for our 2 BR Lake view to be a low numbered even room. I really wanted to book a MK view for my lil' guys first visit, but they are all booked. Curious without going through all 161, anyone want to take a % guess on how often this request is honored? We're checking in on a Tuesday.


----------



## GrnMtnMan

BuzzinDownToDisney said:


> anyone want to take a % guess on how often this request is honored?


Its not about honoring a request....its about availability. Most lake view rooms  are on the interior or south of the tower....I'd estimate 75% *do not* have a view towards the north or MK.

So that's my guess...less than 1 in 4.


----------



## 38053WDW

cel_disney said:


> I am pretty sure that a dedicated 2bedroom is a booking category, not a request.



True .. we booked a "dedicated" 2brm so we better.... WILL  get it  - I going to request  "High Floor ending in 16 or 22)


----------



## SRUAlmn

38053WDW said:


> True .. we booked a "dedicated" 2brm so we better.... WILL  get it  - I going to request  "High Floor ending in 16 or 22)



I'm assuming you booked with points? I booked with cash through CRO and a 'dedicated' 2BR was just a request. Knowing that DVC has it as a booking category makes me think we have a slim chance of getting it. Thanks for the info!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

SRUAlmn said:


> I'm assuming you booked with points? I booked with cash through CRO and a 'dedicated' 2BR was just a request. Knowing that DVC has it as a booking category makes me think we have a slim chance of getting it. Thanks for the info!



I think it will most likely be a dedicated.  It takes both a studio and a 1 bedroom to make a 2br lockoff and that's actually less likely to happen.


----------



## SRUAlmn

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I think it will most likely be a dedicated.  It takes both a studio and a 1 bedroom to make a 2br lockoff and that's actually less likely to happen.



That's great to know  We will have all adults and only one pair is a married couple that would share a bed. We're already going to have to rely on the sleeper sofa, so I'm really hoping we get the dedicated with 2 queens in the second bedroom


----------



## 38053WDW

SRUAlmn said:


> I'm assuming you booked with points? I booked with cash through CRO and a 'dedicated' 2BR was just a request. Knowing that DVC has it as a booking category makes me think we have a slim chance of getting it. Thanks for the info!



We "rented" points though David's way back in Nov .. Our reservation on MYDisneyExperience shows:

Deluxe Villa Resort 

Magic Kingdom Resort Area

Bay Lake Tower at Disney's Contemporary Resort-2 Bedroom Villa - Theme Park View

WDW DVC Member Points Room Only

We did pay for Dedicated 2-Bedroom (not lock-off) - Hoping all goes well...


----------



## packerbeth

My daughter and I stayed in room 7940, lake view studio, in February. Here are a few photos.




*Our first peek into the studio
*



*Kitchenette*




*We couldn't quite see the monorail*




*Marina*


----------



## rescuetink

BuzzinDownToDisney said:


> Sooo nervous. Just made my request for our 2 BR Lake view to be a low numbered even room. I really wanted to book a MK view for my lil' guys first visit, but they are all booked. Curious without going through all 161, anyone want to take a % guess on how often this request is honored? We're checking in on a Tuesday.



How and why do you make a request for certain rooms?  We'll be going home to BLT, our home resort, for the first time in Oct and we have a 1br lake view!!  What would be the reason to request a certain room?  And if I should, what rooms should I request?? 

Thanks!!


----------



## nkosiek

rescuetink said:


> How and why do you make a request for certain rooms?  We'll be going home to BLT, our home resort, for the first time in Oct and we have a 1br lake view!!  What would be the reason to request a certain room?  And if I should, what rooms should I request??
> 
> Thanks!!



The how is by sending an email to Member Services with your confirmation number. The why is because some people want very specific views. Hopes to see the Magic Kingdom, don't like being on the first floor, not wanting to be on the inner-c portion of the resort, being closer to elevators, being closer to the footbridge over to the Contemporary. The "why" seriously can be anything. Personally, I'm fine with the general categories but then I've gotten SUPER lucky with my 3 DVC stays so far.


----------



## stacey dee

hi

i am confusing myself with the map a little long day

any how does anyone have any recommendations for a 1 bed standard view for the best fire work mk view?

thanks
stacey


----------



## WDWforUs

Ground Floor.  Room 7134.  Standard View.  One Bedroom.


----------



## supersnoop

Just wondering, since the list has been updated recently, which is more up to date; the "maps" or the list?

I see that 7310 is listed as lake view, but the map says it's standard.  7516 is listed as a standard one bedroom, but the map says it's a magic view dedicated two-bedroom.

Since this is a bit of a group effort, I figure there could be some errors, but are the map and/or list outdated?


----------



## asifeh125

What's a good floor to have a lake view above the trees?  I want a two bed room  villa lake view but not look they trees to have it


----------



## Wanna be Ariel

Hi Everyone,

I was wondering if someone could help me word my request for our upcoming Nov/Dec trip.

We have a LV Studio room and I would like to request something that I could maybe get a view of the MK and have a upper floor.  I just want to make sure that I word it correctly and I know that you all know how to do that.  I know that it is a request so I am not guaranteed the view, but would like to just try.


----------



## DenLo

Wanna be Ariel said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if someone could help me word my request for our upcoming Nov/Dec trip.
> 
> We have a LV Studio room and I would like to request something that I could maybe get a view of the MK and have a upper floor.  I just want to make sure that I word it correctly and I know that you all know how to do that.  I know that it is a request so I am not guaranteed the view, but would like to just try.



High floor, even number room, north end of building.  Good luck, those rooms are nice.  We got it once in a studio and on another trip the 2BR we got for our nephew's family had that view.


----------



## Frozen Man

Thanks for all the information in this thread, I can't imagine how much work that has been.  

I have a 2BR MK view, are there certain requests that I should make for that room or are they all going to have similar views of the MK? I understand the great benefit of requests for a LV room but wasn't sure if there is much to request for a 2BR MK view. 

Any thoughts on this would be most appreciated.


----------



## cel_disney

Frozen Man said:


> Thanks for all the information in this thread, I can't imagine how much work that has been.  I have a 2BR MK view, are there certain requests that I should make for that room or are they all going to have similar views of the MK? I understand the great benefit of requests for a LV room but wasn't sure if there is much to request for a 2BR MK view.  Any thoughts on this would be most appreciated.



Some people still request a high floor


----------



## Frozen Man

Okay thanks. Is it a better view of the Magic Kingdom the higher you can get?


----------



## cel_disney

Frozen Man said:


> Okay thanks. Is it a better view of the Magic Kingdom the higher you can get?



I think Better is subjective.  Have you taken a look at some of the MK view pictures in post 1?  It will give you an idea of what the difference is and if you care.


----------



## Frozen Man

I did look though them all. I couldn't tell if the view got better as you got higher but I think I will just request as high as they can get me and I'm sure it will be great. 

Thank you again for taking the time to reply to my questions.


----------



## brettcw23

We are currently booked for a std 1BR at BLT and have a waitlist for a 1BR Lake view.

Our last BLT visit we wer eon the first floor with a 2BR lock-off. It was really nice and convenient. I'm making myself dizzy with trying to come up with a room request for this trip!


----------



## bigAWL

Frozen Man said:


> I did look though them all. I couldn't tell if the view got better as you got higher but I think I will just request as high as they can get me and I'm sure it will be great.
> 
> Thank you again for taking the time to reply to my questions.



In my opinion, higher is better.  But maybe only marginally.

Also, in my opinion, the bigger difference maker is whether your room looks straight out at the MK (rooms ending in xx16, xx18, xx20) or more towards the GF and the CR main hotel. (rooms ending in xx26, xx28, xx30).  From rooms ending in xx30, you can only see the castle if you are up against the window or out on the balcony and looking to your right.  See the comparison below...

Room 7930





Room 8116


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

brettcw23 said:


> We are currently booked for a std 1BR at BLT and have a waitlist for a 1BR Lake view.  Our last BLT visit we wer eon the first floor with a 2BR lock-off. It was really nice and convenient. I'm making myself dizzy with trying to come up with a room request for this trip!



Sometimes we just go without requests.  .


----------



## trfrbarone

Hi!  We are going in Jan 17-25 for our first stay in BLT.  We have always stayed at poly but wanted to try a villa.  We are sharing a 2bd lake view with the grandparents and 3dd.  Do you think the room will be large enough for all of us.  DD's are fine with sleeping together.  We have always done two adjoining rooms at poly so I am a little worried about privacy.  Any thoughts?


----------



## McCrae

trfrbarone said:


> Hi!  We are going in Jan 17-25 for our first stay in BLT.  We have always stayed at poly but wanted to try a villa.  We are sharing a 2bd lake view with the grandparents and 3dd.  Do you think the room will be large enough for all of us.  DD's are fine with sleeping together.  We have always done two adjoining rooms at poly so I am a little worried about privacy.  Any thoughts?



You will have plenty of room.  2br sleep up to 9 people.  It's like having 3 hotel rooms in a row. Hope you have a great time.

With all the work going on at the Poly, good call on not staying their this vacation.


----------



## Frozen Man

Wow. I see what you mean about the rooms ending in rooms ending in xx16, xx18, xx20. That is the view we are all hoping to have. 

Thanks very much, the pictures really show the difference.


----------



## cel_disney

trfrbarone said:


> Hi!  We are going in Jan 17-25 for our first stay in BLT.  We have always stayed at poly but wanted to try a villa.  We are sharing a 2bd lake view with the grandparents and 3dd.  Do you think the room will be large enough for all of us.  DD's are fine with sleeping together.  We have always done two adjoining rooms at poly so I am a little worried about privacy.  Any thoughts?



I think with 3 full private bathrooms and a couple ways to enter the balcony you are all set.   If you want more privacy - you could request a lock off if available if that's better for you?


----------



## trfrbarone

McCrae said:


> You will have plenty of room.  2br sleep up to 9 people.  It's like having 3 hotel rooms in a row. Hope you have a great time.  With all the work going on at the Poly, good call on not staying their this vacation.


We are going to eat at the poly though.  'Ohana's for the first time for dinner!


----------



## SRUAlmn

Just got back from a stay in room 8130! I took lots of pics to post and a panoramic video. I was really bummed when we ended up with a room ending in 30 since its not the best MK view but we ended up loving being able to see the pool, Sammy Duvall's, the skyway bridge, and a surprise view of the Frozen fireworks!


----------



## McCrae

trfrbarone said:


> We are going to eat at the poly though.  'Ohana's for the first time for dinner!



I did the running trail past the Ohana location and it was fine... No visible work.

The main entrance is where you see most of the activity.


----------



## SRUAlmn

As promised (I didn't even notice that this room doesn't have ANY pics linked in the first post ) 

This is the view from room 8130 (dedicated 2 bedroom, MK view.)  It was the first room to the left after exiting the elevators on the 11th floor.  The king bedroom was against the wall of the elevator lobby, bed facing the MK (but you couldn't see it.)  The sleeper sofa and queen beds were facing the Contemporary.  Overall we really liked the location.  It was SO NICE after a long day to literally be a few steps from the elevator which also made for a short trip down to the 5th floor and across the Sky Bridge to the shops and Contempo Cafe.  We also really liked being able to see the pool and Frozen fireworks.  Downsides:  If you're planning afternoon naps this room is not good.  The ladies who do the pool activities have microphones and they are SO LOUD!!!  It sounded like they were on our balcony.  Also, as you can see in one of the pictures below, the loading/unloading area for the delivery trucks is right outside. So on top of the MK train whistle and the boat horns you also get the beep, beep of the trucks backing up.  Lastly, and maybe someone can clue me in to what on earth this was, every morning around 5:30 am and repeatedly afterwards there would be multiple bangs that sounded like someone was dropping a metal dumpster from 100 feet in the air.  It was so loud! It was also a complete bummer that we couldn't see the MK unless we were literally standing against the window in the living room or we were out on the balconies.  I'm not convinced these xx30 rooms are categorized properly.  I think they should be slightly less expensive and be categorized as partial MK view.  All in all, though, we LOVED our stay and really enjoyed our room!

Panoramic video of the view taken from the king balcony (not zoomed)





Views from the balcony of the king room (not zoomed.)
to the left (we could see the pool, Sammy Duvall's, WL, the Dolphin, Expedition Everest, and the top of the AKL.)



straight ahead



to the right (I think this one was actually taken from the window of the living room)






Wishes from the balcony of the bedroom with 2 queens (had to sit on the left half of the balcony or stand right at the railing which is where these pics were taken from, you can see our neighbors had Christmas lights on their railing - not zoomed.)







Frozen fireworks at DHS (zoomed and taken from the balcony of the king bedroom.  Sorry, my iPhone doesn't zoom very well.)




I also have plenty of interior pictures and other info if anyone is interested!


----------



## asifeh125

So are the inner south and north rooms standees view and the center is bay lake view? What is better in your opinion inner center or south, north for a lake view


----------



## asifeh125

So are the inner south and  North rooms considered standard view and are the center inner rooms considered lake view?  Also what's better for a two bedroom villia for lake view ? How about south vs north on outer at blt


----------



## DenLo

asifeh125 said:


> So are the inner south and north rooms standees view and the center is bay lake view? What is better in your opinion inner center or south, north for a lake view



Standard views are on the 5th floor and below.  On the 6th floor and above on the inside of the "C" (odd numbered rooms) are lake view villas.  And lake view rooms can be found as low as the second floor.  See the map of villas and views on page one.


----------



## ip74

Nice pics!


----------



## twotoohappy

I just got off the phone with a member services manager. The rooms/categories aren't correct. There are only 1 standard studio and 1 standard one bedroom on each of the 4th and 5th floors. So posting that all of the 4th floor is standard view isn't correct. I called not so happy with being in 7418 (4th floor) and paying for a theme park view if this was a standard view (still gorgeous). 
Gave them this link and was told "IT'S ABSOLUTELY NOT CORRECT".

I just wanted to share so other members won't think they're being overcharged for a room based on this list.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twotoohappy said:


> I just got off the phone with a member services manager. The rooms/categories aren't correct. There are only 1 standard studio and 1 standard one bedroom on each of the 4th and 5th floors. So posting that all of the 4th floor is standard view isn't correct. I called not so happy with being in 7418 (4th floor) and paying for a theme park view if this was a standard view (still gorgeous). Gave them this link and was told "IT'S ABSOLUTELY NOT CORRECT".  I just wanted to share so other members won't think they're being overcharged for a room based on this list.


  Unfortunately I do not think you spoke with a well informed manager.  Back when the resort opened that room was a theme park view but the lower floors (including the 4th floor were reclassified to standard view - DVC had gotten a little too lenient with the theme park view definition and the low floors were decidedly poor compared to others in the view category.  They adjusted the point charts and announced it to members so it went beyond speculation here on the boards.

My first stay at BLT was in 7428 - a theme park view at the time.  Since the reallocation people have reported staying it for standard view which is much more appropriate.


----------



## twotoohappy

So was I overcharged points last July when I stayed in 7418? (4th floor)
I was charged theme park points. 
Where can I reference reallocation points when I call back?
Thanks


----------



## cel_disney

twotoohappy said:


> So was I overcharged points last July when I stayed in 7418? (4th floor)
> I was charged theme park points.
> Where can I reference reallocation points when I call back?
> Thanks



Did you stay before the reallocation?   If so - you did not get overcharged.


----------



## DenLo

twotoohappy said:


> So was I overcharged points last July when I stayed in 7418? (4th floor)
> I was charged theme park points.
> Where can I reference reallocation points when I call back?
> Thanks



We stayed in 7518 it is a theme park view.  Perhaps 7418 still is considered one since you face the park more.


----------



## lovesdumbo

twotoohappy said:


> So was I overcharged points last July when I stayed in 7418? (4th floor)
> I was charged theme park points.
> Where can I reference reallocation points when I call back?
> Thanks



Looks like it was effective 1/1/13:

http://www.disneycontemporary.com/content/2013-bay-lake-tower-dvc-point-charts-reallocate-rooms


----------



## brettcw23

We are staying at BLT in November (first week) and we currently have a standard and are waitlisted for Lake View (not likely).

Every trip, I make a room request. I feel obligated. Why not ask for something, you just might get it, right?

But for a standard room, is there even a worthwhile request to make?

Seems like that there are so few standard room options. I feel like a room request for a standard is like deciding what options you want on an entry level car.


----------



## lawboy2001

brettcw23 said:


> We are staying at BLT in November (first week) and we currently have a standard and are waitlisted for Lake View (not likely).
> 
> Every trip, I make a room request. I feel obligated. Why not ask for something, you just might get it, right?
> 
> But for a standard room, is there even a worthwhile request to make?
> 
> Seems like that there are so few standard room options. I feel like a room request for a standard is like deciding what options you want on an entry level car.



I find the standard view rooms on the inside of the ring (facing Bay Lake) more appealing, so if I ever book a Standard view, that's where I'd request to be.  Considering how few standard view rooms there are (only 2-3 floors worth), I don't think you'd find a more specific request fulfilled very often...


----------



## SRUAlmn

Just wanted to note- 


I sent an email to Disney regarding a few aspects of our stay (mostly wonderful things,) however there were two minor 'concerns' I mentioned. One was the fact that the BLT rooms ending in xx30 are full price (or full point) MK view rooms. Someone from WDW called me the next day to talk to me about it. I shared that it was a lovely room and we were blessed with a wonderful discount so it wasn't as big of a deal, but still a little disappointing that you can't even see the MK unless you are right up at the window or at the edge of the balcony. She made note of everything I said and said she'd pass it along. Not sure anything will change, per say, but I did suggest those rooms having a slight discount and the category of partial MK view.  She actually commented personally and said for the price of those rooms she would've been pretty disappointed if that had been the 'MK view.'


----------



## christineangel

SRUAlmn said:


> Just wanted to note-  I sent an email to Disney regarding a few aspects of our stay (mostly wonderful things,) however there were two minor 'concerns' I mentioned. One was the fact that the BLT rooms ending in xx30 are full price (or full point) MK view rooms. Someone from WDW called me the next day to talk to me about it. I shared that it was a lovely room and we were blessed with a wonderful discount so it wasn't as big of a deal, but still a little disappointing that you can't even see the MK unless you are right up at the window or at the edge of the balcony. She made note of everything I said and said she'd pass it along. Not sure anything will change, per say, but I did suggest those rooms having a slight discount and the category of partial MK view.  She actually commented personally and said for the price of those rooms she would've been pretty disappointed if that had been the 'MK view.'



This happened to us, too.  I had my heart set on mk view (bday present to myself...I don't normally splurge for views) and was so disappointed I had to go all the way to the balcony to see the castle! Of course, without those rooms, there sure aren't many mk studios available.  In my case, the cm at the front desk was absolutely amazing and managed to get us a better view.  So I am sure they have heard that complaint before about those rooms.


----------



## SRUAlmn

christineangel said:


> This happened to us, too.  I had my heart set on mk view (bday present to myself...I don't normally splurge for views) and was so disappointed I had to go all the way to the balcony to see the castle! Of course, without those rooms, there sure aren't many mk studios available.  In my case, the cm at the front desk was absolutely amazing and managed to get us a better view.  So I am sure they have heard that complaint before about those rooms.



I was a little bummed too. I try not to sweat the small stuff at Disney, but my mom had been dreaming of being able to watch Wishes from her room for years and this was finally my chance for that to happen for her. 

We were still able to crowd in the corner of the balcony and, of course, let her have the seat so she could have a great view, but I was so glad we got a discount. As I looked around at her in the chair and the rest of us all huddled, standing in the corner behind her I couldn't help but feel a little peeved that someone down the hall was watching the same show lying in their bed


----------



## christineangel

SRUAlmn said:


> I was a little bummed too. I try not to sweat the small stuff at Disney, but my mom had been dreaming of being able to watch Wishes from her room for years and this was finally my chance for that to happen for her.  We were still able to crowd in the corner of the balcony and, of course, let her have the seat so she could have a great view, but I was so glad we got a discount. As I looked around at her in the chair and the rest of us all huddled, standing in the corner behind her I couldn't help but feel a little peeved that someone down the hall was watching the same show lying in their bed



Well, if it helps, although the view from the room was amazing, I couldn't watch it well from my bed bc the bed was facing the other way ;-).  Honestly, I've never asked for a room change ever and I was a little embarrassed to ask this time but the cm was so incredibly nice about it and got me switched.


----------



## christineangel

.


----------



## SRUAlmn

christineangel said:


> Well, if it helps, although the view from the room was amazing, I couldn't watch it well from my bed bc the bed was facing the other way ;-).  Honestly, I've never asked for a room change ever and I was a little embarrassed to ask this time but the cm was so incredibly nice about it and got me switched.



We never have either, and I strongly considered it. However, we had bell services with us with luggage for 4 people, Garden Grocer had just delivered, Disney Florist had just delivered, and (due to our room being ready late) a cake was being delivered very soon after we got into the room.  There was so much going on and everyone kept saying it was fine, so I let it go. I know the resort was sold out, so there prob wouldn't have been another option anyway, and we aren't DVC owners, so I guess I felt a little bit like it was our duty to take a 'lesser' view


----------



## brettcw23

lawboy2001 said:


> I find the standard view rooms on the inside of the ring (facing Bay Lake) more appealing, so if I ever book a Standard view, that's where I'd request to be.  Considering how few standard view rooms there are (only 2-3 floors worth), I don't think you'd find a more specific request fulfilled very often...



When you say "more appealing", can you elaborate?
Our last room looked out on the bocce court, so clearly we don't care too much about the view. Just wondering what's different with the rooms on the outside versus inside?


----------



## SRUAlmn

brettcw23 said:


> When you say "more appealing", can you elaborate?
> Our last room looked out on the bocce court, so clearly we don't care too much about the view. Just wondering what's different with the rooms on the outside versus inside?



I can't speak for the poster you're asking, but I'm guessing it would be because standard view on the inside of the C would be a view of bocce, shuffleboard, greenery, fountain, etc... and the view from the rooms on the outside of the C would be parking lot, loading dock, underside of the monorail track?  I still feel like you should be able to see portions of the MK and Wishes from those room, though? I'll have to check the first post and see!


----------



## brettcw23

SRUAlmn said:


> I can't speak for the poster you're asking, but I'm guessing it would be because standard view on the inside of the C would be a view of bocce, shuffleboard, greenery, fountain, etc... and the view from the rooms on the outside of the C would be parking lot, loading dock, underside of the monorail track?  I still feel like you should be able to see portions of the MK and Wishes from those room, though? I'll have to check the first post and see!


 I stared at the first post trying to figure it all out. We had zero complaints about our last room. It was a 2BR lock-off. We never had to wait for an elevator or take stairs since we were ground level. The elevator to the CR and monorail was always fast. And with our refill mugs, I just meandered over tot he pool bar to get refills. Being on the first floor, security was never an issue for us either.

But I feel obligated to make a room request.


----------



## bigAWL

SRUAlmn said:


> I can't speak for the poster you're asking, but I'm guessing it would be because standard view on the inside of the C would be a view of bocce, shuffleboard, greenery, fountain, etc... and the view from the rooms on the outside of the C would be parking lot, loading dock, underside of the monorail track?  I still feel like you should be able to see portions of the MK and Wishes from those room, though? I'll have to check the first post and see!





brettcw23 said:


> I stared at the first post trying to figure it all out. We had zero complaints about our last room. It was a 2BR lock-off. We never had to wait for an elevator or take stairs since we were ground level. The elevator to the CR and monorail was always fast. And with our refill mugs, I just meandered over tot he pool bar to get refills. Being on the first floor, security was never an issue for us either.
> 
> But I feel obligated to make a room request.



I just sampled most of the standard view photos from the first page.  I think I would prefer the outer ring.  They seem to vary from gardens facing the contemporary to the view of the monorail to the view of space mountain and glimpse of the castle (great for fireworks) and then some tree covered views of the lake and tennis courts.  Certainly some potential for parking lot and dumpster views, but a lot of upside too.  The inner-facing rooms seem to have a view mostly of trees with glimpses of shuffleboard and the pool and maybe out to the lake.  

Of course, most of the standard rooms are outer-facing rooms, with only a smaller percentage of them inward facing.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

brettcw23 said:


> I stared at the first post trying to figure it all out. We had zero complaints about our last room. It was a 2BR lock-off. We never had to wait for an elevator or take stairs since we were ground level. The elevator to the CR and monorail was always fast. And with our refill mugs, I just meandered over tot he pool bar to get refills. Being on the first floor, security was never an issue for us either.  But I feel obligated to make a room request.



We sometimes are bold and don't do any requests.


----------



## brettcw23

KAT4DISNEY said:


> We sometimes are bold and don't do any requests.



BLASPHEMY!


----------



## work2play

Hi all!  Sorry I have been away for a while!  We spent a wonderful 3 weeks in Alaska.  Great trip.  I have updated the first post with links to the pictures added since I did the last update the end of June.  We will be back at BLT for the week after the pin event at EPCOT in September.  We stay at the Beach Club for the pin event so we can walk into the event via the international gateway entrance.  We switch over to BLT to really relax.  Can't wait!  We are also staying there for the D23 Destination D event in November.  It will be great to be able to just walk over to the CR.

I hope you are all enjoying your stays at BLT!


----------



## work2play

Maybe time for another disclaimer!  I try to update which room is in which category based on feedback on this thread.  This is in no way any kind of "official" Disney room category status!!  When conflicting room information gets posted, I usually wait to see how it shakes out before updating the category on the first post.  Hope that helps!


----------



## supersnoop

work2play said:


> 7516 standard view (1 BR) (view of castle and lake) post #1117         Pics


I'm convinced this photo doesn't match the room.  7516 is a dedicated two-bedroom theme park view, but the photo and description indicate a lock-off standard view.  The photo is clearly not from the center tower.  This photo seems to be of 7512 & 7514, not 7516.


----------



## work2play

supersnoop said:


> I'm convinced this photo doesn't match the room.  7516 is a dedicated two-bedroom theme park view, but the photo and description indicate a lock-off standard view.  The photo is clearly not from the center tower.  This photo seems to be of 7512 & 7514, not 7516.



Wow, you name is well deserved supersnoop!!  I totally agree it had to be 12 and 14 not 16.  I changed the first post to reflect that.  

Nice catch!


----------



## DenLo

Thanks work2play for all the work you do.  I agree you can only report what people say.


----------



## 38053WDW

Just did online check-in .. you can choose 2 of 6 options (check mark) .. I could not write them anything I wanted to request.  .. I just chose 1 > High Floor .. Maybe when I get there they will be nice to me and listen to my request ...


----------



## poohj80

38053WDW said:


> Just did online check-in .. you can choose 2 of 6 options (check mark) .. I could not write them anything I wanted to request.  .. I just choose 1 > High Floor .. Maybe when I get there they will be nice to me and listen to my request ...



You can always call Member Services to make a request.


----------



## 38053WDW

poohj80 said:


> You can always call Member Services to make a request.



I rented DVC points ..


----------



## patrickpiteo

38053WDW said:


> I rented DVC points ..



Have the DVC owner call in your request..


----------



## brandigregory

poohj80 said:


> You can always call Member Services to make a request.


. I couldn't request odd number room either. Annoyed but oh well!


----------



## cel_disney

I think you should call in requests to member services and leave the online form blank?


----------



## lovesdumbo

brandigregory said:


> . I couldn't request odd number room either. Annoyed but oh well!



Odd number room request is made by folks staying at Contemporary in theme park view rooms so they can see MK while in bed. 

At BLT odd number rooms are lake view. Even numbered rooms are on outside of "c".


----------



## bricgray

Gotta say I loved this place!
Walking to MK was a dream!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

brandigregory said:


> . I couldn't request odd number room either. Annoyed but oh well!



I think that is a request that the CM has to fill in on the note field.  You might call back and see if you get a CM that will do it for you.


----------



## MOM POPPINS

What view to request with Lake view to see the Magic Kingdom.. I see from some of the photos that this might be possible...What do we request for our best chance ?  Thanks in advance it's our first BLT visit! We are going for DD's birthday!


----------



## Disneycouple99

MOM POPPINS said:


> What view to request with Lake view to see the Magic Kingdom.. I see from some of the photos that this might be possible...What do we request for our best chance ?  Thanks in advance it's our first BLT visit! We are going for DD's birthday!



A low numbered even room or even numbered room on the north side of the resort.


----------



## ChgoMusicGirl

This is an amazing resource! Thank you work2play for all the work you must have to do to keep this updated!
I'm renting points in June and staying the 2nd half of my stay at BLT. I have a standard view studio (we're staying 5 nights at AKV and 4 at BLT). My question is what should I ask the member to request to attempt to get a view of the fireworks? I'm super excited just to be staying within walking distance of MK, but if we could see wishes from our room, my DS6 would absolutely love it! 
I didn't think this was going to be possible, but I saw in the first thread that it looks like there are some rooms where it is!
Do I request even numbered? Or outer ring? 
Any help would be appreciated! TIA!!!


----------



## pharm55

Views from our theme park view room 8126 this past July 2014.


----------



## Cessfam

Thanks for the pictures....definitely worth more than a 1000 words.


----------



## brandigregory

Was that a 1br theme park view room?


----------



## J and R's mom

ChgoMusicGirl said:


> This is an amazing resource! Thank you work2play for all the work you must have to do to keep this updated!
> I'm renting points in June and staying the 2nd half of my stay at BLT. I have a standard view studio (we're staying 5 nights at AKV and 4 at BLT). My question is what should I ask the member to request to attempt to get a view of the fireworks? I'm super excited just to be staying within walking distance of MK, but if we could see wishes from our room, my DS6 would absolutely love it!
> I didn't think this was going to be possible, but I saw in the first thread that it looks like there are some rooms where it is!
> Do I request even numbered? Or outer ring?
> Any help would be appreciated! TIA!!!



Request a north facing, even numbered room.  That is your best bet for fireworks view from the room.

You can also view the fireworks from an outdoor viewing area close to where the walk-over is between BLT and CR.  I think they might even pipe in the music for the fireworks there, but I'm not sure.

AWESOME PICTURES PHARM55!!


----------



## pharm55

brandigregory said:


> Was that a 1br theme park view room?


  Yes it is.  11th floor.


----------



## pharm55

J and R's mom said:


> Request a north facing, even numbered room.  That is your best bet for fireworks view from the room.  You can also view the fireworks from an outdoor viewing area close to where the walk-over is between BLT and CR.  I think they might even pipe in the music for the fireworks there, but I'm not sure.  AWESOME PICTURES PHARM55!!



They do play the music in the walkway for the fireworks. 
Thanks re the pictures. Too bad I didn't retake them on a better day. The resolution on the one where I zoomed in on the castle is not great but all were taken with my phone. 
We could see the fireworks from our room but I must mention that they are to the right and you are not facing them directly from that room.


----------



## ChgoMusicGirl

Request a north facing, even numbered room. That is your best bet for fireworks view from the room.

Thank you!


----------



## Otis36




----------



## ngress

Thank you, thank you, thank you!   We just got to bay lake and although I would have paid for a theme park view it was unavailable.  (it's probably one of my favorite parts of vacation to watch wishes from my room). After researching on this thread I new the 20s would be the best, and we got room 7220!  It is perfect!  I couldn't be happier!  Thanks ahain


----------



## J and R's mom

ngress said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you!   We just got to bay lake and although I would have paid for a theme park view it was unavailable.  (it's probably one of my favorite parts of vacation to watch wishes from my room). After researching on this thread I new the 20s would be the best, and we got room 7220!  It is perfect!  I couldn't be happier!  Thanks ahain



That's AWESOME!!  Congrats!  A view that's more amazing than one was expecting always makes for a more magical vacation.


----------



## shellypaige

ngress said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you!   We just got to bay lake and although I would have paid for a theme park view it was unavailable.  (it's probably one of my favorite parts of vacation to watch wishes from my room). After researching on this thread I new the 20s would be the best, and we got room 7220!  It is perfect!  I couldn't be happier!  Thanks ahain



Did you put in a room request? If so, what did you request? Thanks!


----------



## ngress

I just asked for an even numbered room.  I was prepared to ask for one of my preferred rooms but they gave it to me before I asked.


----------



## robndani

ngress said:
			
		

> I just asked for an even numbered room.  I was prepared to ask for one of my preferred rooms but they gave it to me before I asked.



What type of room did you have?  We are getting a 1 BR lake view. Thanks!


----------



## brittanybulman

We have 2 bedroom lakeview and also a 2 bedroom theme park view.   Looking for advice on what to request for best magic kingdom view for my nieces?


----------



## ngress

We had a 1bedroom standard view.  I really wanted a theme park view but there were none available.  So after seeing this thread I realized that a standard view may give me a decent view of the castle but a lake view would probably put me on the other side.


----------



## amystevekai&bump

Hi

Can I just check - is the chart on the first page accurate in terms of which room numbers are which view?

The reason I ask is we've just returned from BLT and had booked a lake view room. I've just commented in another thread saying it seemed identical to the standard view we had last year, and according to this thread it's because the view we received this time was indeed a standard view!

I was going to ring MS to see if they will refund the extra points, but first thought I'd better check whether the chart is factual or if it involves some 'guess work'

Many thanks for any help 

Updated - have just got off the phone to MS, who rang through to BLT for me. Apparently 7508 and the rooms either side are Lake view, not standard view. Thought you'd like to know for your chart


----------



## brandigregory

Checking in now!  Room 8120!!!!!   Woot Woot


----------



## brandigregory

Pics for 8120 http://s1374.photobucket.com/user/Brandi_Duale_Gregory/library/Room 8120 at BLT


----------



## pharm55

brandigregory said:


> Pics for 8120 http://s1374.photobucket.com/user/Brandi_Duale_Gregory/library/Room 8120 at BLT



Great pics!
Hope you enjoy your stay at BLT!


----------



## BuzzinDownToDisney

Here's a few more of 7602 I forgot to post. Loved it! 

Sunrise:





Wishes:





Daytime view:


----------



## 38053WDW

How do you get to MS if you "rented" points? The on-line check in gives you terrible options I choosing so-called "requests" -


----------



## supersnoop

38053WDW said:


> How do you get to MS if you "rented" points? The on-line check in gives you terrible options I choosing so-called "requests" -



Member Services will only speak to the owner.  You have to contact the owner and have them make the request for you.


----------



## Gryhndmom

38053WDW said:


> How do you get to MS if you "rented" points? The on-line check in gives you terrible options I choosing so-called "requests" -



I know member services has told me that if the actual owner is not occupying the villa that any specific request go first to the owners occupying the villa then the other request which can include cash and owners "friends or family" .


----------



## Saralyn

Here's the view from 7730 (2BR). It's listed in post #1 as MK view, but we booked standard view.


----------



## psac

Saralyn said:


> Here's the view from 7730 (2BR). It's listed in post #1 as MK view, but we booked standard view.



Great view! That was definitely an upgrade.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

my apologies, moving question to a different thread, just realized I posted it to the wrong area.


----------



## Saralyn

psac said:


> Great view! That was definitely an upgrade.



Yeah, we've had some really good "bonus MK view" standard rooms before, but this view was great!


----------



## 38053WDW

2 days to go   I'll post pics of room / views ... Hoping for some pixie dust and great CM at check-in for great room #


----------



## 38053WDW

Master bedroom






Living room






Living Room






Pano shot off Master Bedroom (sorry so big)


----------



## Gryhndmom

Here are BLT now...asked for outside 1BR ending in 12 or 14 and got...wait for it...7421...inside center with a very obstructed view of the lake.  Between the trees in the courtyard and the water slide there really is no view !  So much for making a room request !


----------



## shellypaige

Gryhndmom said:


> Here are BLT now...asked for outside 1BR ending in 12 or 14 and got...wait for it...7421...inside center with a very obstructed view of the lake.  Between the trees in the courtyard and the water slide there really is no view !  So much for making a room request !



What view did you originally book? Standard or lake?


----------



## RachaelA

We are here now! We have a standard view and I asked for not first floor and even numbered. (Dedicated 2 bedroom) our original room was even numbered on the first floor. I was like ummm with two toddlers we need a balcony so they don't escape! So the CM checking us in was able to change us to one that fit my request and we are the first room by the elevator with a view of MK. It's perfect! 

3rd floor


----------



## Andrew015

RachaelA said:


> We are here now! We have a standard view and I asked for not first floor and even numbered. (Dedicated 2 bedroom) our original room was even numbered on the first floor. I was like ummm with two toddlers we need a balcony so they don't escape! So the CM checking us in was able to change us to one that fit my request and we are the first room by the elevator with a view of MK. It's perfect!
> 
> 3rd floor



I'll be joining you tomorrow


----------



## pharm55

RachaelA said:


> We are here now! We have a standard view and I asked for not first floor and even numbered. (Dedicated 2 bedroom) our original room was even numbered on the first floor. I was like ummm with two toddlers we need a balcony so they don't escape! So the CM checking us in was able to change us to one that fit my request and we are the first room by the elevator with a view of MK. It's perfect!
> 
> 3rd floor



I wonder if saying "NOT first floor" was part of the problem...maybe they looked right past the NOT.


----------



## Gryhndmom

shellypaige said:


> What view did you originally book? Standard or lake?



Booked lake room....DH made a real fuss so they moved us to a room where we had originally requested....outside low number...north side.   Much much happier now.  7421 was just plain and simple a room with and bad view because of middle inside and lower floor.


----------



## shellypaige

Gryhndmom said:


> Booked lake room....DH made a real fuss so they moved us to a room where we had originally requested....outside low number...north side.   Much much happier now.  7421 was just plain and simple a room with and bad view because of middle inside and lower floor.



Crappy. Glad they moved you


----------



## shellypaige

Gryhndmom said:


> Booked lake room....DH made a real fuss so they moved us to a room where we had originally requested....outside low number...north side.   Much much happier now.  7421 was just plain and simple a room with and bad view because of middle inside and lower floor.



Crappy. Glad they moved you


----------



## KnJ

We recently returned from Bay Lake Tower and loved it.  We were in room 8038 and it was perfect.  Here are pics of our view:


----------



## shellypaige

KnJ said:


> We recently returned from Bay Lake Tower and loved it.  We were in room 8038 and it was perfect.  Here are pics of our view:  http://s189.photobucket.com/user/knjcollectibles/media/IMG_1008.jpg.html http://s189.photobucket.com/user/knjcollectibles/media/IMG_1007.jpg.html http://s189.photobucket.com/user/knjcollectibles/media/IMG_1006.jpg.html



Is this a 1 or 2br?


----------



## KnJ

shellypaige said:


> Is this a 1 or 2br?



It is a studio


----------



## RachaelA

We were in 7330 last week which is a dedicated 2 bedroom standard view and we had a good view of the fireworks from the balconies! My oldest would just sit and watch the monorails go by the entire time we were in the room!


----------



## disneyfunfamily4

This thread is great!  We have a 1 bedroom standard view booked for a week at BLT in Jan. I am thinking of requesting a ground floor room facing the marina.  Our last stay at BLT was a standard view room and we requested a higher floor and we got a great "almost MK view".  We've stayed lake view and loved that too.  So I'm hoping we can get a outer rimmed room looking out on the lake/marina/contemporary.  Should we put in a generic request "ground floor, south side, facing marina" or request a specific room number.  I've heard you have less of a chance getting your request if you request a specific room number. TIA.


----------



## J and R's mom

We just checked into a dedicated to 2BR unit (7905) and the room(s) is (are) AMAZING!  It is our first time staying here in a 2BR unit and we were shocked at how large they are.  We LOVE having the three full bathrooms as well.

I will try to post some pictures as soon as I find a new photo-posting host site.  I used to use Imageshack, but they have changed things around so much that I'm not sure how to use it correctly.  Plus, they now charge a fee.

I am open to suggestions.  Something user-friendly and free, preferably.  I do not "Facebook" or "Instagram", so that might limit things.


----------



## Gryhndmom

disneyfunfamily4 said:


> This thread is great!  We have a 1 bedroom standard view booked for a week at BLT in Jan. I am thinking of requesting a ground floor room facing the marina.  Our last stay at BLT was a standard view room and we requested a higher floor and we got a great "almost MK view".  We've stayed lake view and loved that too.  So I'm hoping we can get a outer rimmed room looking out on the lake/marina/contemporary.  Should we put in a generic request "ground floor, south side, facing marina" or request a specific room number.  I've heard you have less of a chance getting your request if you request a specific room number. TIA.



I would request south side facing marina low numbered floor.  I requested specific rooms ending in certain numbers and at first got the opposite of what I requested before DH raised a ruckus and we got changed ( we are DVC owners so I am sure that helped in our favor to get the change) CM told me next time to request just north side low number high floor.


----------



## GrnMtnMan

Just got back from my trip.  Only request was high floor, and got 7414. Room was decent for watching fireworks from balcony (though we couldn't keep balcony door open or a swarm of tiny insects would fly in).

We use a white noise machine, so noise from loading dock didn't bother us, but you are right over it.

Looking slightly to the left on the balcony:





From the inside, slightly looking right:





Looking right on the balcony:


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

J and R's mom said:


> We just checked into a dedicated to 2BR unit (7905) and the room(s) is (are) AMAZING!  It is our first time staying here in a 2BR unit and we were shocked at how large they are.  We LOVE having the three full bathrooms as well.  I will try to post some pictures as soon as I find a new photo-posting host site.  I used to use Imageshack, but they have changed things around so much that I'm not sure how to use it correctly.  Plus, they now charge a fee.  I am open to suggestions.  Something user-friendly and free, preferably.  I do not "Facebook" or "Instagram", so that might limit things.



They are nice aren't they?!!!

Photo bucket is a popular hosting sight and easy to use.


----------



## MOM POPPINS

We have a 1 bedroom Lake view is it correct to request a upper floor even numbered room to hopefully view a bit of the Magic Kingdom ?  Tia


----------



## J and R's mom

Here are some picture from room 7905, a dedicated 2BR, Lakeview unit.  We LOVED it!

Inside the unit:

































Balcony views:





























We were never in the room during Illuminations, but you would be able to see the Illuminations fireworks from the balcony if you were around during that time.


----------



## Gryhndmom

MOM POPPINS said:


> We have a 1 bedroom Lake view is it correct to request a upper floor even numbered room to hopefully view a bit of the Magic Kingdom ?  Tia



I would request a north side outer facing along with your other request.  Believe the first page of the thread has a good listing !


----------



## BNM

We just got back and stayed in 8210. This was a lake view but had a great view of fireworks and bay lake. It was absolutely perfect. I loved watching the fireworks at night and the ferry boats going to the ttc in the morning. I requested even number, high floor, north side.


----------



## pharm55

Awesome pictures J and R's mom!!


----------



## work2play

OK everyone!  I have update the first post with links to all of the new photos!  Thanks for all the help you have provided on your views!  We can't wait to get back to BLT!  Just 10 more days until we are there again!


----------



## wdrl

work2play said:


> OK everyone!  I have update the first post with links to all of the new photos!  Thanks for all the help you have provided on your views!  We can't wait to get back to BLT!  Just 10 more days until we are there again!



How long will you be at BLT?  We are checking in on November 29th.


----------



## work2play

wdrl said:


> How long will you be at BLT?  We are checking in on November 29th.



We are checking out on Tuesday the 25th!  We will be attending the Destination D event at the Contemporary, so just getting in a quick trip before the end of the year.  Sorry to miss you!


----------



## disneygrandma

Just wondering, do all inside (odd number rooms) have the larger laundry rooms?  Or is that just on certain floors, or certain areas?  We've stayed outside rim (even numbered rooms) and had great MK & fireworks views, but smaller laundry rooms.


----------



## psac

disneygrandma said:


> Just wondering, do all inside (odd number rooms) have the larger laundry rooms?  Or is that just on certain floors, or certain areas?  We've stayed outside rim (even numbered rooms) and had great MK & fireworks views, but smaller laundry rooms.



Yup. All odd number 1 and 2 BR rooms have the bigger laundry rooms, and the even number rooms and bigger (wider) living rooms.


----------



## Gryhndmom

disneygrandma said:


> Just wondering, do all inside (odd number rooms) have the larger laundry rooms?  Or is that just on certain floors, or certain areas?  We've stayed outside rim (even numbered rooms) and had great MK & fireworks views, but smaller laundry rooms.



I love having the bigger living room vs. the bigger laundry room.


----------



## Frozen Man

I've been ready this thread for a while and it has a lot of great information. 

We are leaving for BLT Ina couple of weeks and have a split stay 1 bedroom theme park view and 2 bedroom theme park view. Is there anything specific we should request for either of those rooms or with theme park views are they all about the same?  

Any advice would really be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## J and R's mom

Frozen Man said:


> I've been ready this thread for a while and it has a lot of great information.
> 
> We are leaving for BLT Ina couple of weeks and have a split stay 1 bedroom theme park view and 2 bedroom theme park view. Is there anything specific we should request for either of those rooms or with theme park views are they all about the same?
> 
> Any advice would really be appreciated. Thanks in advance.



I would request an upper floor.


----------



## Frozen Man

J and R's mom said:


> I would request an upper floor.



Thanks for the reply and the advice. Would you advise requesting a specific range of floors or would you just request an upper floor?


----------



## J and R's mom

Frozen Man said:


> Thanks for the reply and the advice. Would you advise requesting a specific range of floors or would you just request an upper floor?



I'd say 9th floor or higher.

Look back on page one and check out the links for some of the views from the various floors to see which view seem better to you.  That's what I did to help me with our requests for our October 2014 visit (lakeview, though, room 7905).  We preferred the views from higher up.  Others might disagree.


----------



## Frozen Man

J and R's mom said:


> I'd say 9th floor or higher.  Look back on page one and check out the links for some of the views from the various floors to see which view seem better to you.  That's what I did to help me with our requests for our October 2014 visit (lakeview, though, room 7905).  We preferred the views from higher up.  Others might disagree.



That's great. Thank you so much for the advice.


----------



## work2play

Sorry for the delay for getting these added, thanks to Ladyluck24 for the pics from 7317!






[/URL]





[/URL]





[/URL]


----------



## LadyLuck24

Thanks for adding my pics! Incidentally I noticed on the main page you listed 7317 as a standard view. As "standard" as those views are, it actually is classified as a lake view room---believe it or not!


----------



## dismedvc

First, let me say this thread is great. Thank you for all your hard work2play.

Second, it is very frustrating that DVC does not officially post which room numbers fall into which category, so the only thing we have to go off of is what has been posted here.

However, the room categories on page 1 of this thread still seem to reflect the original classifications except for the changes to the center tower where some of the rooms on the lower floors have been reclassified from their original MK view classification to standard view, but the rooms that have been "up categorized" from Standard views to Lake view do  not appear to be correct on page 1 of this thread. Two examples:

1. We booked "lake View" and were assigned to room 7205, a dedicated 2bedroom. When I asked Member services if that was really a Lake view, or if it was actually a Standard view, and I should have therefore been charged less points, they told me it was a lake view, and I did not feel I could dispute that based on this thread.

2. We booked "lake View" and were assigned to room 7508, a studio. Again, when  I asked Member services if that was really a Lake view, or if it was actually a Standard view, and I should have therefore been charged less points, they told me it was a lake view, and I did not feel I could dispute that based on this thread.

I understand that by "luck of the draw" even if you make location requests, someone has to get the least desirable of the Lake view rooms, and it seems these were just our times. However, it was frustrating to get what we thought, based on this thread, were Standard view rooms and be charged Lake view points. (However let me say IMHO 7508 was actually worth Lake view points, even though there are better Lake views, but 7205 really should still be classified as a Standard view.)

Anyone else with similar experiences on these, or other rooms?
If we could confirm which rooms currently shown as Standard view on page 1 of this thread have now actually been reclassified to Lake view, it would make this great thread even better.

Thanks again work2play.


----------



## supersnoop

dismedvc said:


> ...
> When I asked Member services if that was really a Lake view, or if it was actually a Standard view...



Don't ask Member Services.  Go to the front desk and ask them for the room category.  I had this problem at BWV, and, after talking to the front desk, got it sorted out.  I wouldn't expect Member Services to have any idea which rooms were what type.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

dismedvc said:


> When I asked Member services if that was really a Lake view, or if it was actually a Standard view, and I should have therefore been charged less points, they told me it was a lake view, and I did not feel I could dispute that based on this thread.
> 
> 2. We booked "lake View" and were assigned to room 7508, a studio. Again, when  I asked Member services if that was really a Lake view, or if it was actually a Standard view, and I should have therefore been charged less points, they told me it was a lake view, and I did not feel I could dispute that based on this thread.



I'd also agree that the avg MS CM will not know what room is classified for view and that would have been a question to ask the front desk at BLT.  But even that answer doesn't matter a great deal and what you should do is if you are not happy with the classification of the room you received is to let member satisfaction know that.  It really doesn't matter what it's classified, just that you didn't agree with it.  That's how changes came about for theme park view classifications that were subsequently changed to standard and the same for AKV where some savannah views were changed to standard view.


----------



## MaleficentRN

*#7308 Studio Lake View*
On second floor. You can only see top of Space Mountain, but fireworks are visible. They are loud and you can also hear the Water Pageant music, but not see it. Not a good room if you turn in early.

*Standing in center of balcony. View to left:*





*Straight on view:*




*View to right:*


----------



## MountainMouse

7308 is a lake view?  They need to rethink that as a standard view.


----------



## MaleficentRN

MountainMouse said:


> 7308 is a lake view?  They need to rethink that as a standard view.



 You ain't kidding!


----------



## supersnoop

MountainMouse said:


> 7308 is a lake view?  They need to rethink that as a standard view.


According to the information in the first post, this is classified as a standard view, and is sorrounded by standard views above, below, and on either side. If I was booked into that room, I'd be looking for a refund.


----------



## psac

From some of the posts here recently, it really seems like they've quietly reclassified some of the standard views as lake views.  Maybe it would be a good question for the annual meeting if someone is there. (Or did it just happen already?)


----------



## lawboy2001

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> We were there last week booked in a 2 bedroom standard view, received villa 7530.  I didn't ask, but this room must have been recently downgraded from Theme Park View.  We watched fireworks every night from the balcony!  I could see where some may not like this room, you were in full view of everyone coming across the sky bridge.



I'm staying in 7528, right next to 7530. It's a MK view room. No need for pics of the view since I can confirm...it is Exactly  like these pics from 7530....a standard view!!  I love my view but do people who get 7530 ever luck out...


----------



## DisneyFirstTimer10

Hi there!

We are staying at BLT for the first time in a studio Lake view.  After seeing some of the room views I am very nervous that the view wont be worth the points- we are arriving at MCO at 5:45 pm so my concern is if we get a bad view by the time we check in all the good views will be gone and no chance of switching.    Do you think requesting High Floor would give us a decent chance of a nice lake view?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

lawboy2001 said:


> I'm staying in 7528, right next to 7530. It's a MK view room. No need for pics of the view since I can confirm...it is Exactly  like these pics from 7530....a standard view!!  I love my view but do people who get 7530 ever luck out...



My first stay at BLT was the MK view studio - 7428.  It was supposedly changed to standard view in the reallocation.  The 30's are also supposed to be MK view but it seems like they are assigning a bit loosely now between the different categories although even before the reallocation there were a couple of cases of different categories reported for the same room.


----------



## psac

I tried to find some of the official releases from when they did the room changes. The official notices just said ten rooms were changed. One comment I found said that meant the 3rd and 4th floor rooms were changed, and the MK view started on the 5th. So the 7530 assigned as a standard could have been an "upgrade." I can understand your frustration though.


----------



## citivas

First of all, this is an amazing topic.  Great contributions everyone!

I am somewhat stuck on which view to chose.  Cost/point difference is not a driving factor.  And I would be perfectly happy with some of the better lake views.   Getting the outer rim north side lake views that also sees the park at an angle are even better than the straight theme park views.  But it seems like you're rolling the dice and are just as like to end up with an inner rim lake view room that looks straight across to another room and only the lake at an angle. It's too bad there was no way to pay more to guarantee an outer side lake view.  Not being able to do so has me thinking I'll stick with the theme park view because at least there you know what you're getting for the most part.


----------



## disprincess2213

Does anyone have any luck with room number requests?  What is the best way to do an actual room number request?  From MS or on MDE?  And when should I put it in?  Also, can anyone suggest an area for Standard view for partial Wishes viewing?  

Just want to say how excited we are for our first DVC stay here.  The Contemporary has been an absolute dream for us in the past and cant even WAIT to experience BLT.  So happy to be a part of the familY!!


----------



## J and R's mom

disprincess2213 said:


> Does anyone have any luck with room number requests?  What is the best way to do an actual room number request?  From MS or on MDE?  And when should I put it in?  Also, can anyone suggest an area for Standard view for partial Wishes viewing?
> 
> Just want to say how excited we are for our first DVC stay here.  The Contemporary has been an absolute dream for us in the past and cant even WAIT to experience BLT.  So happy to be a part of the familY!!



*Room Number Request:*
I would call member services to make the request.  I do not think there is a place on MDE or on-line check-in to actually type in a room number request (unless that has changed recently).  It never hurts to request a room number, though.  You might get lucky and have that room available during your stay.

*Standard Room with Wishes View*
An even-numbered room on the north-facing side (tennis court side), or facing out towards the parking lot area are your best bets for a fireworks view from your room.  Be sure to look at the pictures/descriptions on the first few posts to help you decide.

If you are a DVC member, watching wishes from the TWL area (top floor of BLT) is one of the best views.  Also, the fireworks can be viewed from the CR viewing area as well (the same area you pass by when using the walkway from CR (4th floor) to BLT (5th floor).  Both locations pipe in the music.


Not the best picture of Hallowishes fireworks from TWL.  I took them with my cell phone, but it gives you an idea....






Although BLT is not our home resort, we also LOVE staying there.  It is an awesome location.  Being able to walk to and from the resort to MK comes in handy some days.

Also, take some time to roast some marshmallows and watch a movie out "under the stars".  My girls had fun doing that.







Yep...That's Frozen being played in the background...


----------



## vassar36

Here are some pics from the lake view studio
8132 last march


----------



## supersnoop

disprincess2213 said:


> Does anyone have any luck with room number requests?  What is the best way to do an actual room number request?  From MS or on MDE?  And when should I put it in?  Also, can anyone suggest an area for Standard view for partial Wishes viewing?



You don't mention what room type you have reserved; a studio, one bedroom, etc.



J and R's mom said:


> It never hurts to request a room number, though.


I disagree with this advice.  I think it can hurt.  There are 133 total studios available at BLT, of which approximately 30 are "standard" view.  If you request a specific room number, you have about a 3% chance of getting that room.  So, for the other 97% of the time, the room assigner will have no idea why you wanted that room so they'll have no reason to give you something "similar." Mainly because they have no idea what "similar" would even mean.

It sounds like what you really want is "even numbered (outside) room, high floor, center or north tower."  Of course, "standard" view only goes up to the 4th or 5th floor, so "high floor" might not work out well.  You might try requesting "highest floor available, room ending in 08, 14, 18, or 26."  That would give you a better shot at getting what you want.


----------



## disprincess2213

thanks guys...sorry it was a standard view.  Thank you so so so very much for your help and suggestions!!


----------



## disprincess2213

oh man....a lakeview just opened up for our stay....now I dont know which to do!!!!!  Oh the problems of a DVC member...


----------



## supersnoop

disprincess2213 said:


> thanks guys...sorry it was a standard view.  Thank you so so so very much for your help and suggestions!!



You had already mentioned standard view, but is it a studio, one-bedroom, two-bedroom (lockoff or dedicated) or a grand villa?


----------



## J and R's mom

disprincess2213 said:


> oh man....a lakeview just opened up for our stay....now I dont know which to do!!!!!  Oh the problems of a DVC member...



We LOVE the lakeview...and my "advice" from a few posts above still holds true if you're looking for a lakeview with a partial fireworks view.  Still request even numbered room, north facing, tennis courts or parking lot.  I believe supersnoop listed some room number endings for you (although I've never been allowed to make more than two requests at one time, including room-number endings).  I still recommend looking at views from photo links on the first page to see which suits your preferences the most and request those options (whether a specific room, or even/odd, high floor, or group of room endings).

As for standard view vs lakeview (we have stayed in both)....we prefer being higher up so lakeview allows for that option and opens up more rooms (meaning better chances) for getting your requests met.  Whether or not it's worth the extra points is a matter of preference.  For us, we prefer lakeview to standard view and are willing to pay the point difference to get it.  For others, they aren't in their room enough for view to matter, so they would rather spend less points.  Save points or possibly improve the view?  That's the main difference between the two.  I'm sure, though, that others will chime in with some other thoughts. 

Here are some pictures from our 2BR lakeview during October 2014 trip:  
















Enjoy your trip!  It's an awesome resort no matter which room you end up in.


----------



## glencoe

Just booked-july15-22
BLT-lake view -two bedroom villa (designated for reason)

After studying the charts in the beginning of this thread I am not sure what to request...yes I understand it is just a request but in the past they have been pretty good about trying to meet at least one.
We like the outside of the C-looking at the monorail/contemporary.( I don't even try to think of getting MK view so I go for something easier.) Close to bridge or south side good since walking can be tough with a torn achilles tendon

Problem:
it seems 2 room designated villas are in weird spots-The lock offs seem to have the place I want and I really don't want inside the c...

any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## supersnoop

7212: One Bedroom, Standard View


----------



## supersnoop

7925: Studio - Lake View


----------



## Chip n Dale's Dad

Awesome pictures!  So cool, *supersnoop*


----------



## twinsouvenirs

We had a PHENOMENAL view. Two bedroom lockoff, 7908 & 7910. View of Fireworks, Castle, Space Mountain, Lake, Tennis Courts... and our kids spent HOURS watching the birds playing right in front of the window--snowy egrets, vultures, etc. They also loved the boats whizzing by. The refrigerator was pretty banged up looking and froze all our vegetables for some reason, that was our only real issue. That and I'm pretty sure the remote control for our bedroom TV did not work.


----------



## ValpoCory

supersnoop said:


> I disagree with this advice.  I think it can hurt.  There are 133 total studios available at BLT, of which approximately 30 are "standard" view.  If you request a specific room number, you have about a 3% chance of getting that room.  So, for the other 97% of the time, the room assigner will have no idea why you wanted that room so they'll have no reason to give you something "similar." Mainly because they have no idea what "similar" would even mean.
> 
> It sounds like what you really want is "even numbered (outside) room, high floor, center or north tower."  Of course, "standard" view only goes up to the 4th or 5th floor, so "high floor" might not work out well.  You might try requesting "highest floor available, room ending in 08, 14, 18, or 26."  That would give you a better shot at getting what you want.



Are you saying that folks with standard views booked can be placed in a MK or Lake View room?

I have a Standard View Studio booked.  I was planning on requesting rooms that are SVs based on the original post in this thread.   But if you are saying that SV folks have been given higher floors, then I won't do that request.

Thanks.


----------



## supersnoop

ValpoCory said:


> Are you saying that folks with standard views booked can be placed in a MK or Lake View room?  I have a Standard View Studio booked.  I was planning on requesting rooms that are SVs based on the original post in this thread.   But if you are saying that SV folks have been given higher floors, then I won't do that request.  Thanks.


No, that's not what I said.


----------



## ValpoCory

supersnoop said:


> No, that's not what I said.



Thanks.  I misread it.


----------



## ValpoCory

For those who have made specific room requests, how many specific rooms did you include on your list, and how often did you get one of the rooms on your request?


----------



## colleen costello

Bay Lake Tower can DEFINITELY surprise you. Last summer I lucked into a 1 bedroom for July 4th, off the waitlist. I was so thrilled. I had requested a view toward the pool but when we checked in, she warned me they were full up and the room was not ready but WAS a nice one. Lo and behold we had what I would call a THEME PARK view. The room was standard and was not very high -- maybe we were on 5? I guess it was just far enough down to be considered "standard" but OH MY GOSH what fireworks we saw. We watched the July 4th show from our balcony. AMAZING! I was thrilled. Just saying -- I am a major micro-manager and I fret over views, but NOT getting what I asked for on this trip was a blessing. We are going this summer and I am not sure what to request... might just say (a la Anton Ego in Ratatouille) "Surprise me!" I have never had a view I didn't like at BLT. The lake is gorgeous, the view looking at Contemp fascinates me, and looking at Space Mountain wasn't bad, either!


----------



## work2play

Happy New Year 2015!  May all your stays at BLT have the views you are looking for!  I have updated the first post with the latest pictures.  Thank you so much for all of your help adding view photos to this thread.

How fast time has flown by!  From our first stay in a standard view studio (7306) in August of 2009 to our most recent stay in a one bedroom lake view (8242)November 2014, we never tire of staying at BLT!!!  We have now stayed at BLT on 18 different trips!!  In all of those stays we have never gotten a bad room, and more times than not, we get have gotten what we have requested!  I thought I would share what has worked for us:

We always request an even numbered room, highest floor available.  That's it, no other specific details.  You do not need to be able to tell north from south, or inside the C from outside the C.  The key-  keep it simple!  The other thing we do is to check in early! (Probably the most important tip!)   I always ask at check in for the cast member to check to see if my room request has been granted.  It is very easy for them to tell without disclosing the room number to you.  If they say no, I ask them to see if there are any other rooms available, and I am willing to wait, it is not important for me to get into a room that is ready when I check in.   Be prepared for your room to not be ready until 4PM.

Knowledge is power!  There has only been one time they have tried to give me a odd numbered room on a low floor, and when they texted me the room number, I went back to the front desk and they were able to change it and offered to move me the next day if I did not like the room! 

I hope you enjoy BLT as much as we do!


----------



## DisneyFirstTimer10

supersnoop said:


> 7925: Studio - Lake View



WHOA! I would love this view for our stay in May- Studio LV- Did you make any requests or just luck of the draw?


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

work2play said:


> In all of those stays we have never gotten a bad room, and more times than not, we get have gotten what we have requested!  I thought I would share what has worked for us:
> 
> We always request an even numbered room, highest floor available.  That's it, no other specific details.  You do not need to be able to tell north from south, or inside the C from outside the C.  The key-  keep it simple!  The other thing we do is to check in early! (Probably the most important tip!)   I always ask at check in for the cast member to check to see if my room request has been granted.  It is very easy for them to tell without disclosing the room number to you.  If they say no, I ask them to see if there are any other rooms available, and I am willing to wait, it is not important for me to get into a room that is ready when I check in.   Be prepared for your room to not be ready until 4PM.
> 
> Knowledge is power!  There has only been one time they have tried to give me a odd numbered room on a low floor, and when they texted me the room number, I went back to the front desk and they were able to change it and offered to move me the next day if I did not like the room!
> 
> I hope you enjoy BLT as much as we do!




First.....Thank you for all you do!! 

May I ask......do you take advantage of "on-line check in"?  We have only once but thought we'd have better luck if we just waited until the day of check in.  I can't remember, is there a place for "notes" if you do it in advance on-line?

We initially had a Res for a 1 BDRM TPV Sun-Sat for this April.  Then when flights came out we changed it to Wed-Tues.  Unfortunately we only got our first half in a TPV, the second in a BLV.  We have been waitlisting for months but I doubt it'll come thru.  I've stayed on the inside of the "C" and I'm all set with that.  I'm thinking of putting in a request, just as you suggested...."even numbered, highest floor".....but just wondering the best way to do that!!  
We also try to arrive early.....well, around noon, if that's considered early to check in??  LOL!!
Thx again!!


----------



## happinessisdisney

I have gone thru many of the pages on this post and mostly seeing comments on the views.  In looking at many of the pictures on this and other sites as well as the DVC site I noticed that some of the rooms have 2 stools at the kitchen island and some do not.  I read on one of the posts that the inside of the crescent has larger laundry rooms with smaller living rooms and the outer has larger living rooms with smaller laundry.  Can anyone verify this info?  We have a Lake View booked and I had requested the center tower since that looked like the nicest views of the lake.  After looking again at some of the pictures the living room space did look smaller.  We had stayed in a 1 bdrm TPV and the living area was quite spacious.   I really did not want to have to walk all the way to the end of the north tower for a lake view room, and an not too happy with the south tower view either.  Any input from those who have stayed on the inner crescent?


----------



## katie424kali

Does anyone know when TP facing rooms below 5th floor were reclassified as SV?


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

happinessisdisney said:


> I have gone thru many of the pages on this post and mostly seeing comments on the views.  In looking at many of the pictures on this and other sites as well as the DVC site I noticed that some of the rooms have 2 stools at the kitchen island and some do not.  I read on one of the posts that the inside of the crescent has larger laundry rooms with smaller living rooms and the outer has larger living rooms with smaller laundry.  Can anyone verify this info?  We have a Lake View booked and I had requested the center tower since that looked like the nicest views of the lake.  After looking again at some of the pictures the living room space did look smaller.  We had stayed in a 1 bdrm TPV and the living area was quite spacious.   I really did not want to have to walk all the way to the end of the north tower for a lake view room, and an not too happy with the south tower view either.  Any input from those who have stayed on the inner crescent?



We stayed in a Lake View in November (with numerous stays previously in MK view rooms). It was an inside "C" room.  You are correct. The living room is smaller than on the MK side.  The laundry is in a "laundry room" as opposed to being in a "closet" in the MK side.   I thought the view was ok, but I prefer the outside views better.  We all felt like people were staring at us when we sat either on the balcony or even just near the window (felt kinda creepy to be honest).  
We stayed in an outside "C" Lake View room on the south side a couple years ago.....that was fabulous!  We will (hopefully) never have to stay on the inside of the "C" in the future.  Its all about personal preference I guess.   
Best wishes!


----------



## work2play

MrsBlovesDisney said:


> First.....Thank you for all you do!!
> 
> May I ask......do you take advantage of "on-line check in"?  We have only once but thought we'd have better luck if we just waited until the day of check in.  I can't remember, is there a place for "notes" if you do it in advance on-line?
> 
> We initially had a Res for a 1 BDRM TPV Sun-Sat for this April.  Then when flights came out we changed it to Wed-Tues.  Unfortunately we only got our first half in a TPV, the second in a BLV.  We have been waitlisting for months but I doubt it'll come thru.  I've stayed on the inside of the "C" and I'm all set with that.  I'm thinking of putting in a request, just as you suggested...."even numbered, highest floor".....but just wondering the best way to do that!!
> We also try to arrive early.....well, around noon, if that's considered early to check in??  LOL!!
> Thx again!!



We have done both online check in and waited to check in when we get there.  I have found there to be no difference is the resulting room assignment.  Even if I check in online, I ask at the front desk if my room request has been met when I pick up my package.  It has only been met 50% of the time, but when I ask, 95% of the time they can find me a room that meets my request.  The only way to get my request added to the reservation is to call member services and ask them to add it.


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

work2play said:


> We have done both online check in and waited to check in when we get there.  I have found there to be no difference is the resulting room assignment.  Even if I check in online, I ask at the front desk if my room request has been met when I pick up my package.  It has only been met 50% of the time, but when I ask, 95% of the time they can find me a room that meets my request.  The only way to get my request added to the reservation is to call member services and ask them to add it.



Thx Work2play!!  .  Guess I will call and add it onto the Reservation!!


----------



## dreamlinda

MrsBlovesDisney said:


> Thx Work2play!!  .  Guess I will call and add it onto the Reservation!!



You can also send an email to Member Services, members@disneyvacationclub.com
Be sure to include your name, DVC member number, address and phone associated with your membership and reservation confirmation number.  Then as suggested, keep it simple like; even #'d room, highest floor possible.  
You will receive an confirmation email when they have processed your request.


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

dreamlinda said:


> You can also send an email to Member Services, members@disneyvacationclub.com
> Be sure to include your name, DVC member number, address and phone associated with your membership and reservation confirmation number.  Then as suggested, keep it simple like; even #'d room, highest floor possible.
> You will receive an confirmation email when they have processed your request.




AWESOME!!!  Thank you!!!!


----------



## pkhosla

Hi All, 

I need to book two standard deluxe rooms at BLT for this fall.  We are taking the grand parents to Disney this fall and were hoping we could get two these rooms on close to one another. 

Any advice you can give would be appreciated. 

PK


----------



## work2play

pkhosla said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need to book two standard deluxe rooms at BLT for this fall.  We are taking the grand parents to Disney this fall and were hoping we could get two these rooms on close to one another.
> 
> Any advice you can give would be appreciated.
> 
> PK



Assuming you mean 2 studios,  ask for two adjacent rooms.  The rooms XX06 and XX08 are next to each other as are XX38 and XX40.  There are not many studios with standard view, so it might be difficult.  Standard studios also book up fast, so I would recommend booking as early as you can.


----------



## GAN

Pics from room 8220(12th Floor):










Room was a 1-BR w/lock-off ...beautiful room.


----------



## jengacpa

We had a wonderful stay at BLT in August!  We were in a LV 2 BR lock off - 8442 was the 1 BR and the attached studio was 8440.  We loved the high floor and beautiful view of the lake and CR!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Does anyone know if the 2BR HA with roll in shower is one of the xx12 rooms on the 11th, 12th or 14th floor (above the HA 1BR's and studios)?  Or are the 2BR HA's in some other location of the resort?


----------



## ddiva

Is room 7308 Lake View or Standard? It's posted as standard on the chart, but lake view in the thread.


----------



## Annette_C

I have tried to skim through these pages but, since there are 130, I'm having a tough time finding the answer to my questions. I hope one (or more) of you wonderful people can help me. 
We booked a designated 2 BR (NOT lock-off) MK view for our party of 7. There are 4 adults and 3 kids (12, 3 and infant). My DH, DD12 and I will take the BR with the 2 queen beds. My adult daughter and her DH, DD3 and infant son, will take the Master BR. 
I called DVC and BLT and was told they do not have a cot but only an inflatable mattress (for $15 a night) for the 3yo. We had assumed that the convertible chair in the LR could be moved to the Master BR so she could sleep in it but they said it will not fit through the door. What other option is there that you can think of? We'd like something for the 3yo in the Master BR since she goes to bed early. 
We had also requested a crib for the baby but were told they only have the adjustable p&p now for the rooms. Does anyone have a picture of the portable crib/p&p? If we request another one, do you think the 3yo would fit in it?
We will be flying in so can't bring much with us.


----------



## Greg Zilligen

Very helpful to know what to request, thanks!


----------



## nolenbelledavis

Annette_C said:


> I have tried to skim through these pages but, since there are 130, I'm having a tough time finding the answer to my questions. I hope one (or more) of you wonderful people can help me.
> We booked a designated 2 BR (NOT lock-off) MK view for our party of 7. There are 4 adults and 3 kids (12, 3 and infant). My DH, DD12 and I will take the BR with the 2 queen beds. My adult daughter and her DH, DD3 and infant son, will take the Master BR.
> I called DVC and BLT and was told they do not have a cot but only an inflatable mattress (for $15 a night) for the 3yo. We had assumed that the convertible chair in the LR could be moved to the Master BR so she could sleep in it but they said it will not fit through the door. What other option is there that you can think of? We'd like something for the 3yo in the Master BR since she goes to bed early.
> We had also requested a crib for the baby but were told they only have the adjustable p&p now for the rooms. Does anyone have a picture of the portable crib/p&p? If we request another one, do you think the 3yo would fit in it?
> We will be flying in so can't bring much with us.



Hi.  I haven't been to BLT, but I would consider rearranging the plan if I were you.  Would the 3 yo, sleep with your 12 yo?  Or you could give them the 2 queens, you and your DH could take the king and then dd12 could sleep on the sleeper sofa in the living room.  There is no way my DS would stay in a pack-n-play.  Or, in our situation, we'd probably just have the 3 yo sleep in the king with us.  If our kids were on a different bed in the same room, they'd end up migrating anyway.


----------



## Annette_C

I appreciate your suggestions but the 3yo is used to sleeping alone, in her toddler bed. My DD12 trashes around all night so I'd be afraid she'd accidentally hurt the 3yo. If they take the 2 queen size beds, the 3yo would need bed rails....yet another obstacle when you fly into Disney!
The other alternative would be to rent a toddler bed, I guess.....


----------



## twinklebug

Many owners bring an air mattress for the option of an extra bed when two siblings can't share a bed. I've also made due by building a bed out of sofa cushions wrapped in a blanket when the air mattress failed us. Worked like a charm. For a three year old I'd go an extra mile and bring a disney themed sleeping bag so she knows and feels that it's her special bed.


----------



## Annette_C

Thanks for your good advice. MS told me that the P&P in the room is now adjustable (meaning that bottom is not so low to the floor). Does anyone know if that's correct?


----------



## gracerussell

How far in advance is best to make any room requests?


----------



## NandK

Figured I'd post since this one isn't listed yet:
Room 7326 - 1 bedroom standard view

We absolutely loved this room when we visited in Feb. 2013 especially since it was standard view and we could watch wishes from the pullout in the living room area! The kids loved being able to see the castle before they went to bed and the view of the monorail was great for my little boy.


----------



## NandK

More 7326


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

gracerussell said:


> How far in advance is best to make any room requests?



You can make them when you make your reservation or call MS at anytime to add it to your reservation.  Conventional thought is that the rooms transfer to the resort approx 1 week in advance to start room assignment so you want to request at least 1 week prior to check in.


----------



## famgel

Possibly switching to BLT, grand villa, Lakeview for 3 out of 7 nights in Jan. Any suggestions of what wing, north or south wing to request for maybe a small view of MK or Epcot? Thank you!!!


----------



## supersnoop

famgel said:


> Possibly switching to BLT, grand villa, Lakeview for 3 out of 7 nights in Jan. Any suggestions of what wing, north or south wing to request for maybe a small view of MK or Epcot? Thank you!!!


North.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

famgel said:


> Possibly switching to BLT, grand villa, Lakeview for 3 out of 7 nights in Jan. Any suggestions of what wing, north or south wing to request for maybe a small view of MK or Epcot? Thank you!!!



North for MK or South for possible Epcot.


----------



## DaisyMom09

Thanks for all who have posted info on this thread. Very helpful! Going to BLT for first time in Sept. 2015. Is it better to request a bunch of specific rooms or to just say "even numbered room, North facing, etc."??


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DaisyMom09 said:


> Thanks for all who have posted info on this thread. Very helpful! Going to BLT for first time in Sept. 2015. Is it better to request a bunch of specific rooms or to just say "even numbered room, North facing, etc."??



The more generic.  If you request room numbers but they are not available the room assignor doesn't know why you wanted them and might go with something completely opposite of what you hoped for.  At least that's what we were told the one and only time we did specific room request at WL years ago.


----------



## supersnoop

DaisyMom09 said:


> Thanks for all who have posted info on this thread. Very helpful! Going to BLT for first time in Sept. 2015. Is it better to request a bunch of specific rooms or to just say "even numbered room, North facing, etc."??


Stick with "even numbered, North tower."  That will give the room assigner a lot more to work with.  If you request 4 specific rooms and none are available, then they'll have no idea what you really wanted and will just put you anywhere.


----------



## devilsfan1973

We're going to BLT in June. Since I'm asking someone to put in our magical express info to Disney with our DVC rental, can someone suggest what I could request for rooms, we have a lake view studio. Many thanks!


----------



## misse320

I'm so happy to find this thread.  Our first stay at BLT I used the extra points for a theme park view room.  It was nice, but since then we've learned that there are "cheater rooms" considered standard view.  Some of these have just as good a view as the theme park view room.  I tried to book a standard view again for this next visit and they were all booked.  I got a lake view, but your list is helping me get another cheater room.  thanks!


----------



## supersnoop

devilsfan1973 said:


> We're going to BLT in June. Since I'm asking someone to put in our magical express info to Disney with our DVC rental, can someone suggest what I could request for rooms, we have a lake view studio. Many thanks!


What do you want?  It's difficult to make a suggestion without any parameters.  If you want a sideways view of the Magic Kingdom fireworks, then request an even numbered room in the North tower.  If you want to avoid pool noise, any even numbered room or high floor should help.  Quick access to the monorail?  Fifth floor.  What are your priorities?


----------



## devilsfan1973

Thanks for the suggestion supersnoop, we were thinking high floor with a partial MK view.


----------



## PNO4TE

We are booked in a lakeview studio in October.  We will be requesting an accessible room.  I looked at the link for all the views and room numbers.  I believe we will be in some very specific studios but wanted if there was anything I ought to request as long as we are at it.


----------



## citivas

Question for the expert BLT travelers.  We booked a 2-bedroom theme park view.  In truth, we liked the unabstructed lake views on the outer rim (even number, North) even better, but since we didn't want to end up in an odd-number inner rim room, the theme park view seemed like the safer bet.  Here's the question.  Since the theme park view is a more expensive reservation, if I request a room preference (not a specific room # but a block), will they consider it even if it is technically a lake view classified room?  For example, could I say I would prefer a high floor, even # North facing room and they will consider it or will they automatically block me only in rooms already classified as theme park view?  Thanks.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

PNO4TE said:


> We are booked in a lakeview studio in October.  We will be requesting an accessible room.  I looked at the link for all the views and room numbers.  I believe we will be in some very specific studios but wanted if there was anything I ought to request as long as we are at it.



If you need an accessible room that needs to be done at booking - it's an option in the online booking tool.


----------



## Gryhndmom

citivas said:


> Question for the expert BLT travelers.  We booked a 2-bedroom theme park view.  In truth, we liked the unabstructed lake views on the outer rim (even number, North) even better, but since we didn't want to end up in an odd-number inner rim room, the theme park view seemed like the safer bet.  Here's the question.  Since the theme park view is a more expensive reservation, if I request a room preference (not a specific room # but a block), will they consider it even if it is technically a lake view classified room?  For example, could I say I would prefer a high floor, even # North facing room and they will consider it or will they automatically block me only in rooms already classified as theme park view?  Thanks.



We book lake view and then ask for even number north facing rooms and have been lucky to get a lake view that really could be theme park.  Believe our last two trips were in 1bdrms ending in 12 and/or 14.  Our views have been edge of lake, tennis courts and space mountain which we think is perfect for viewing fireworks on the balcony,  hope this helps.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

citivas said:


> Question for the expert BLT travelers.  We booked a 2-bedroom theme park view.  In truth, we liked the unabstructed lake views on the outer rim (even number, North) even better, but since we didn't want to end up in an odd-number inner rim room, the theme park view seemed like the safer bet.  Here's the question.  Since the theme park view is a more expensive reservation, if I request a room preference (not a specific room # but a block), will they consider it even if it is technically a lake view classified room?  For example, could I say I would prefer a high floor, even # North facing room and they will consider it or will they automatically block me only in rooms already classified as theme park view?  Thanks.



I think it's rather unlikely they would put you in a room that is not in the TPV category.


----------



## buzzrelly

So just got back from our first stay at BLT. I was VERY disappointed in our assigned room. I requested an even numbered room, North side. Well, they gave me the North Side, but an Odd numbered room. I was on the inside of the C and absolutely hated it. I hated that you can see right into everyone's rooms and the location was so noisy, even though we were on the 9th floor. The pool cleaning alone would wake us up at 6 am and throughout the day there was just a whole bunch of noise. So disappointed. So for anyone hoping to put in a room request and get lucky with an outside, even numbered room, don't bank on it. Next time I will put in for a TPV and stay for a shorter amount of time of I have to.


----------



## Gryhndmom

buzzrelly said:


> So just got back from our first stay at BLT. I was VERY disappointed in our assigned room. I requested an even numbered room, North side. Well, they gave me the North Side, but an Odd numbered room. I was on the inside of the C and absolutely hated it. I hated that you can see right into everyone's rooms and the location was so noisy, even though we were on the 9th floor. The pool cleaning alone would wake us up at 6 am and throughout the day there was just a whole bunch of noise. So disappointed. So for anyone hoping to put in a room request and get lucky with an outside, even numbered room, don't bank on it. Next time I will put in for a TPV and stay for a shorter amount of time of I have to.




So sorry to hear about the room assignment.  Were you on a low numbered floor and could they not move you ?  When that has happened to us I had to play a little wicked witch to get a room we requested!


----------



## supersnoop

buzzrelly said:


> So just got back from our first stay at BLT. I was VERY disappointed in our assigned room. I requested an even numbered room, North side. Well, they gave me the North Side, but an Odd numbered room. I was on the inside of the C and absolutely hated it. I hated that you can see right into everyone's rooms and the location was so noisy, even though we were on the 9th floor. The pool cleaning alone would wake us up at 6 am and throughout the day there was just a whole bunch of noise. So disappointed. So for anyone hoping to put in a room request and get lucky with an outside, even numbered room, don't bank on it. Next time I will put in for a TPV and stay for a shorter amount of time of I have to.


It's a request, so you get what you get. We were on the 9th floor in the center tower and thought it was a great room. No noise from the pool and a great view of the sun reflecting on the lake.


----------



## buzzrelly

supersnoop said:


> It's a request, so you get what you get. We were on the 9th floor in the center tower and thought it was a great room. No noise from the pool and a great view of the sun reflecting on the lake.



Yes, I know it's a request. That's why I won't rely on it anymore and will request the TPV and pay the extra points just so I won't get stuck in that crappy view again. Just wanted to let people know that it's not as easy as it sounds to get these great views with Lake View points.


----------



## Gryhndmom

buzzrelly said:


> Yes, I know it's a request. That's why I won't rely on it anymore and will request the TPV and pay the extra points just so I won't get stuck in that crappy view again. Just wanted to let people know that it's not as easy as it sounds to get these great views with Lake View points.



Is BLT your home resort or did you buy points ?  BLT is our home Resort and I know CM 's have told us home resort members get first priority in room assignments.


----------



## buzzrelly

Yes, it is our home resort. And now I'm more irritated.


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

Gryhndmom said:


> Is BLT your home resort or did you buy points ?  BLT is our home Resort and I know CM 's have told us home resort members get first priority in room assignments.



I certainly hope this is true. Priority should be given to home resort members and in order of booking. The earlier you book the better the room assignment.


----------



## buzzrelly

We booked at exactly 11 months out and made our room requests a couple months before the trip.


----------



## supersnoop

Gryhndmom said:


> Is BLT your home resort or did you buy points ?  BLT is our home Resort and I know CM 's have told us home resort members get first priority in room assignments.





buzzrelly said:


> Yes, it is our home resort. And now I'm more irritated.





montrealdisneylovers said:


> I certainly hope this is true. Priority should be given to home resort members and in order of booking. The earlier you book the better the room assignment.


I cannot imagine there is any validity to the claim that owners get any sort of request preference.  The room assigner won't have any of that information in front of them when assigning rooms.  They'll be paying attention to arrival and departure dates, and requests will be lower on their list.


----------



## twinklebug

supersnoop said:


> I cannot imagine there is any validity to the claim that owners get any sort of request preference.  The room assigner won't have any of that information in front of them when assigning rooms.  They'll be paying attention to arrival and departure dates, and requests will be lower on their list.


Bingo. Whomever that has been doling out the info that owners anywhere are given request priority is full of you know what. Probably learned to say that from another CM as it tends to calm down the few owners who raise a fuss and pull their entitlement card out.

The room assigner has a very challenging puzzle to work with as you mentioned. Add in requests and it's a great surprise when any can be met at all. They also have no clue if you're an owner or not. All they know is that you are, or are going through someone who is, DVC.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

supersnoop said:


> I cannot imagine there is any validity to the claim that owners get any sort of request preference.  The room assigner won't have any of that information in front of them when assigning rooms.  They'll be paying attention to arrival and departure dates, and requests will be lower on their list.





twinklebug said:


> Bingo. Whomever that has been doling out the info that owners anywhere are given request priority is full of you know what. Probably learned to say that from another CM as it tends to calm down the few owners who raise a fuss and pull their entitlement card out.
> 
> The room assigner has a very challenging puzzle to work with as you mentioned. Add in requests and it's a great surprise when any can be met at all. They also have no clue if you're an owner or not. All they know is that you are, or are going through someone who is, DVC.



I agree.  If anything the opposite has been more the information given in that they don't pay attention and some resorts will go more with room ready.  The room assignments are done several days prior to check in and as twinklebug said they have to fit in a puzzle.



buzzrelly said:


> Yes, it is our home resort. And now I'm more irritated.



I'd really try and just let this irritation go.  From what I read you actually received one of your requests - _north side_.  While I don't think the room assignors have the time nor take the time to see who owns where or when they booked etc. etc I do think they usually try to grant whatever they can.  It doesn't mean that there's going to be any room actually open that fits but if something is they'll probably try.  So, you got North.  If there's something especially important to me that is above anything else I'll only list one thing so the room assignor has the best idea of what we'd like.    What you cannot expect them to do is to understand that the even numbered was the most important thing and if you couldn't have that then north side did not apply.  I think you've already realized though that there is a booking category that will more or less guarantee what you most prefer and plan to use that in the future.


----------



## supersnoop

buzzrelly said:


> We booked at exactly 11 months out and made our room requests a couple months before the trip.


I'm really curious which room you were in.  There are only three odd-numbered rooms in the North tower on the 9th floor; a studio, one-bedroom, and two-bedroom (dedicated).  The reviews in this thread are all positive, noting that you can see Illuminations from the balcony.  The photos that are available look pretty nice.


----------



## buzzrelly

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I agree.  If anything the opposite has been more the information given in that they don't pay attention and some resorts will go more with room ready.  The room assignments are done several days prior to check in and as twinklebug said they have to fit in a puzzle.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd really try and just let this irritation go.  From what I read you actually received one of your requests - _north side_.  While I don't think the room assignors have the time nor take the time to see who owns where or when they booked etc. etc I do think they usually try to grant whatever they can.  It doesn't mean that there's going to be any room actually open that fits but if something is they'll probably try.  So, you got North.  If there's something especially important to me that is above anything else I'll only list one thing so the room assignor has the best idea of what we'd like.    What you cannot expect them to do is to understand that the even numbered was the most important thing and if you couldn't have that then north side did not apply.  I think you've already realized though that there is a booking category that will more or less guarantee what you most prefer and plan to use that in the future.



I'm really not irritated anymore, I was saying that in regards to the previous poster saying that BLT owners get priority on room choices, which was a myth debunked already. 



supersnoop said:


> I'm really curious which room you were in.  There are only three odd-numbered rooms in the North tower on the 9th floor; a studio, one-bedroom, and two-bedroom (dedicated).  The reviews in this thread are all positive, noting that you can see Illuminations from the balcony.  The photos that are available look pretty nice.



I never said the room wasn't nice. The room was very nice and we had a great stay. As far as seeing Illuminations from the balcony…eh…we could see the ball and maybe some fireworks but it's too far away to be impressive. The view was nice…if you can look past being able to see into everyone's rooms. But the pool noise was obnoxious, especially when they'd fire up the pressure cleaner at 6 am! We were in 7911, a one-bedroom. We loved the room and the space. We were just disappointed in our room assignment.

The only reason I even posted it here is so that others won't be disappointed like I was. I learned my lesson and from now on will just book TPV even if it means staying for a shorter period of time.


----------



## buzzrelly

Trying to put a pic...


----------



## PNO4TE

KAT4DISNEY said:


> If you need an accessible room that needs to be done at booking - it's an option in the online booking tool.



Thanks, Kathy.  That has been done.  I guess I was wondering if there was any need to request anything further since we will be limited by that particular studio "type."


----------



## Gryhndmom

I know many have and will disagree on my posting about home owners getting preference but we have gotten the room assignments we have requested as BLT owners.  I had not only DVC owner services verify this fact but also CM's.


----------



## citivas

buzzrelly said:


> Yes, I know it's a request. That's why I won't rely on it anymore and will request the TPV and pay the extra points just so I won't get stuck in that crappy view again. Just wanted to let people know that it's not as easy as it sounds to get these great views with Lake View points.



That stinks.  That's exactly why we got scared and booked the theme park view.  I would prefer the lake view on the North side over the theme park view but didn't trust my room to the lottery and whim of whoever was assigning rooms that day.  I don't understand why they don't make the north side even lake views their own category since they are clearly the best in the hotel.


----------



## supersnoop

citivas said:


> I don't understand why they don't make the north side even lake views their own category since they are clearly the best in the hotel.


I don't think I can agree with that.  I really wanted a north/even room, but I was very impressed with 7925; a center/odd room.  I'd take it again any day of the week.  I did get 7212, too, which is north/odd but standard view, and it was a great value.  But, for lake view, I don't know that any are "clearly" better or worse than any other.


----------



## citivas

supersnoop said:


> I don't think I can agree with that.  I really wanted a north/even room, but I was very impressed with 7925; a center/odd room.  I'd take it again any day of the week.  I did get 7212, too, which is north/odd but standard view, and it was a great value.  But, for lake view, I don't know that any are "clearly" better or worse than any other.



Everyone has different expectations.  For me, as was the case with another poster above and some others I am sure, I really dislike seeing other rooms from my balcony.  It may have a great side view from there, but I place a significant premium on being on the outside of the C.  I'm sure there are enough people who have that feeling that they could have catered to it as a room category.  For others, like you, you don't have the same concern and appreciate the upside of the view from inside the C.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

citivas said:


> Isn't that view to the sid
> 
> 
> Everyone has different expectations.  For me, as was the case with another poster above and some others I am sure, I really dislike seeing other rooms from my balcony.  It may have a great side view from there, but I place a significant premium on being on the outside of the C.  I'm sure there are enough people who have that feeling that they could have catered to it as a room category.  For others, like you, you don't have the same concern and appreciate the upside of the view from inside the C.



The problem with room categories is that it makes it harder to book.  When you have fewer room categories it means more of a chance of not having rooms available in the same category - unless you book right at 11 months although then the smaller category size means you might not get your category at all if others get in before you do.   If you look at the room chart you will count 12-14 2BR's  that would fall into the LV northside (and not be lower floor standard view), approx 21 1 BR's and 21 studios.  It would make it smaller than standard view.   Lakeview would still be the largest category but would be reduced by approx 1/4 and suddenly the blocks that room assignors have to piece the puzzle together are smaller.  Resorts that have large view categories or no categories are much easier to book - for example, as small as VWL is it's actually not that bad, in good part IMO because there are no categories.  The same for VGC where I initially was unhappy they weren't having room categories but after experiencing the issues that can cause I'm infinitely more happy they recognized the problems it would cause.  It would be ridiculous to book if there were categories.  VGF would probably be better without categories.  As a BLT owner I'd not be happy at all if they broke it out any more than they have it - it think it's just fine as is.  There's an existing category that provides MK, firework and lakeviews and it's called Theme park view.  

All that being said - I've never really favored the C design at BLT but didn't hate it enough to not buy.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

PNO4TE said:


> Thanks, Kathy.  That has been done.  I guess I was wondering if there was any need to request anything further since we will be limited by that particular studio "type."



Ok - I think the only real options are high floor or lower floor and not any other options.



Gryhndmom said:


> I know many have and will disagree on my posting about home owners getting preference but we have gotten the room assignments we have requested as BLT owners.  I had not only DVC owner services verify this fact but also CM's.



To be clear, we aren't doubting you were told it but CM's are known to say things that aren't factual.  The best I've had was when I was told Jambo did not have pool tables in the GV's.  Anyway - we're stating that those comments should not be taken to heart or you may be quite disappointed.  My first booking at BLT I got the opposite of any request I made - and I own there and booked on the very first day they ever began taking reservations for BLT.  Then I've booked there with non-BLT points and gotten my requests.  It's all timing and piecing the puzzle together. 

In the end it still doesn't matter if owner or not - these are requests.  A category is a guarantee but request is request and still might not be able to be filled no matter when you book.  Those who make an effort can put in requests to get rooms they would prefer but never are they going to be guaranteed.  Now I do think they ought to have orders of hierarchy - a small thing they could give to resort owners - and while there may be a few CM's that try it's still not a DVC "perk" that is stated to be given.


----------



## got4boys

Just got back.


We were in Bay Lake Tower - Standard View - Studio - 7232. Here are pictures from the Balcony.


----------



## DenLo

We just returned from a 10 night stay in 7518, a Theme Park view studio.  We had been originally assigned 7418 which was also labeled as a theme park view.  I noticed that the map on page one lists 7418 as standard view.  

Here our view photos for 7518:






Zoomed view -






View to the right -






Sorry we don't have a view to the right which of the skybridge and CR.  We could not really see the Seven Seas Lagoon and only bits and pieces of the Poly and Grand Floridian under the monorail.  But it was nice that we did not have to take an elevator to get to CR and the monorail.


----------



## DisneyFirstTimer10

Booked lake view studio for our first trip as owners- put request in one month out as "high floor" and were beyond pleasantly surprised with what we received....


----------



## suebeelin

Curious...as a new BLT owner, and hoping to book std rooms only (1 or 2 bds), are std rooms noisy?!!

Perhaps booking lake view instead should be on my to do list....


----------



## CMNJ

got4boys said:


> View attachment 99086
> 
> View attachment 99087
> 
> View attachment 99088
> Just got back.
> 
> 
> We were in Bay Lake Tower - Standard View - Studio - 7232. Here are pictures from the Balcony.


We were 3 floors up 7532-that is classified as lake view
Best thing was we were the closest room to sky bridge (and elevator on 5th floor) which was very handy with a stroller


----------



## buzzrelly

So could you tell us why you switched rooms? Did you get into 7418 and unhappy and then get switched? Did you like 7518?




DenLo said:


> We just returned from a 10 night stay in 7518, a Theme Park view studio.  We had been originally assigned 7418 which was also labeled as a theme park view.  I noticed that the map on page one lists 7418 as standard view.
> 
> Here our view photos for 7518:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoomed view -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View to the right -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry we don't have a view to the right which of the skybridge and CR.  We could not really see the Seven Seas Lagoon and only bits and pieces of the Poly and Grand Floridian under the monorail.  But it was nice that we did not have to take an elevator to get to CR and the monorail.


----------



## minniestheone

Where can you get a copy of the room map?


----------



## minniestheone

minniestheone said:


> Where can you get a copy of the room map?


I found it thanks!


----------



## cvjw

Just spent a week in villa 8605.  Did not see it listed on the first page, so I thought I would share my thoughts on the villa.  It is on the 16th floor, last villa on the left hand side, lake view.  It is a dedicated 2 bedroom, lake view.  You had to have special access on your magic bands to access the 16th floor, and can only access the villa from the left hand set of elevators.  With the TOTWL in the center of the 16th floor, using the other set of elevators does you no good (we learned this the hard way), as the TOTWL doors are locked during the day.

The view was great - one of the best ones we have ever had at BLT, and we have stayed there multiple times.  We had a perfect view of the pool, lake, EPCOT, EPCOT fireworks, and even parts of DHS.  The way the villa was positioned on the end of the building, you did not look directly into other villas.  You could also watch (and hear) the water parade each night.

The only downside of this villa was the wi-fi.  Our first two days, we had NO wi-fi.  After complaining, they added a router or something and we had very slow internet the rest of the week.


----------



## deedisneydream97

cvjw said:


> Just spent a week in villa 8605.  Did not see it listed on the first page, so I thought I would share my thoughts on the villa.  It is on the 16th floor, last villa on the left hand side, lake view.  It is a dedicated 2 bedroom, lake view.  You had to have special access on your magic bands to access the 16th floor, and can only access the villa from the left hand set of elevators.  With the TOTWL in the center of the 16th floor, using the other set of elevators does you no good (we learned this the hard way), as the TOTWL doors are locked during the day.
> 
> The view was great - one of the best ones we have ever had at BLT, and we have stayed there multiple times.  We had a perfect view of the pool, lake, EPCOT, EPCOT fireworks, and even parts of DHS.  The way the villa was positioned on the end of the building, you did not look directly into other villas.  You could also watch (and hear) the water parade each night.
> 
> The only downside of this villa was the wi-fi.  Our first two days, we had NO wi-fi.  After complaining, they added a router or something and we had very slow internet the rest of the week.



Interesting about the doors being locked at TOTWL.  There has been some discussion that you could still get to the viewing area during the day.  True or false?  I don't know how you could get up to that floor without the CM and without having special access (as you did since you were on that floor).  Sounds like a great view!  I think the highest we've been is 8th floor...high enough for me.


----------



## DenLo

buzzrelly said:


> So could you tell us why you switched rooms? Did you get into 7418 and unhappy and then get switched? Did you like 7518?



When we checked, the direct to room didn't work for us, we were told our room would be an XX18 room on the 4th floor.  We prefer higher floors so I asked if a room was available on a higher floor.  The only other one available for all of our 10 night stay was 7518.  We decided to got with 7518 because it was on the same floor as the skywalk--no elevators would be needed to go to CR.  We never even entered 7418.  

7518 was pretty good, except we did not have any view of 7 Seas Lagoon and could only see GF, and the Poly under the monorail, so we really saw very little of them.  The reason I would prefer a higher floor is that people walking in the parking lot or going to and from MK, often yell back and forth at each other and when your balcony door is open on the lower floors you hear all of that noise, plus the better view of the MK area.  It is an ideal location if you really want to be on the same floor as the skyway to the Contemporary so you do not have to take an elevator to the 5 floor.


----------



## hcipi

I have concerns.....when I first booked our trip in Jan. I booked a BLT lake view  2bedroom villa designated. I requested outside the "C" and high up in that order.
Unfortunately it seems most 2 bedroom designated villas are on the inside C or at the ends.... No bridge or contemp. View ? 
Upon online checkin I noticed high floor was already checked and the box was locked not allowing changes and there was no "outside the c" choice, so I checked the box for " close to bridge/walkway".  Now that is locked.....I just realized most rooms that are twobedroom designated  villa are on the inside "c"... And it automatically put the bridge request before the high up request?

Did I just screw up my request?  Even if I call will that supersede the online request?


----------



## psac

hcipi said:


> I have concerns.....when I first booked our trip in Jan. I booked a BLT lake view  2bedroom villa designated. I requested outside the "C" and high up in that order.
> Unfortunately it seems most 2 bedroom designated villas are on the inside C or at the ends.... No bridge or contemp. View ?
> Upon online checkin I noticed high floor was already checked and the box was locked not allowing changes and there was no "outside the c" choice, so I checked the box for " close to bridge/walkway".  Now that is locked.....I just realized most rooms that are twobedroom designated  villa are on the inside "c"... And it automatically put the bridge request before the high up request?
> 
> Did I just screw up my request?  Even if I call will that supersede the online request?



No one knows for sure, but generally the thought is that called in requests take precedence over the online check in. Of course it seems like the requests are ignored (or realistically just can't be met) half the times anyway!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

hcipi said:


> I have concerns.....when I first booked our trip in Jan. I booked a BLT lake view  2bedroom villa designated. I requested outside the "C" and high up in that order.
> Unfortunately it seems most 2 bedroom designated villas are on the inside C or at the ends.... No bridge or contemp. View ?
> Upon online checkin I noticed high floor was already checked and the box was locked not allowing changes and there was no "outside the c" choice, so I checked the box for " close to bridge/walkway".  Now that is locked.....I just realized most rooms that are twobedroom designated  villa are on the inside "c"... And it automatically put the bridge request before the high up request?
> 
> Did I just screw up my request?  Even if I call will that supersede the online request?



Call MS and ask them to input your requests again.  If you give them requests don't use the request option on the check in.  When a request isn't one of the standard ones on the system MS has to put them in a note field which is why you wouldn't have seen the one requesting outer C.  By the way, the best way to request that is to ask for an even numbered room.


----------



## spiceycat

suebeelin said:


> Curious...as a new BLT owner, and hoping to book std rooms only (1 or 2 bds), are std rooms noisy?!!
> 
> Perhaps booking lake view instead should be on my to do list....



not really - they are lower - 1 thru 5 floors - with some you can get a left view of the MK - so the fireworks can be noisy.


----------



## pkhosla

Hi All:

I need help selecting our two standard view rooms at BLT.  We are a family of four with young kids (1year and 4 years) and along with my parents.  We have reserved a standard deluxe studio for us and one for them.

What two rooms would you suggest we go for?  Ideally we would like to be next to each other.  Any help you can offer would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## supersnoop

pkhosla said:


> Hi All:
> 
> I need help selecting our two standard view rooms at BLT.  We are a family of four with young kids (1year and 4 years) and along with my parents.  We have reserved a standard deluxe studio for us and one for them.
> 
> What two rooms would you suggest we go for?  Ideally we would like to be next to each other.  Any help you can offer would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


There are only four options for you if you want two standard view studios next to each other.  Keep in mind that non of them connect.

You're looking at the ground floor on the outside of the south tower, or floors 3 to 5 on the outside of the north tower.


----------



## work2play

Hi All-  I finally got around to updating the first post with the new photo links since the last update!

I hope you have all enjoyed BLT!  We did defect over to the Poly in May (a studio!) and I can't wait to get back to BLT (1 BR!).  We had a lake view at the Poly, but frankly the noise from the horns from the boats was awful especially after midnight!

Glad we own at BLT, it remains my favorite! Can't wait to get back there in September!


----------



## Moniqu17

I just wanted to say that we stayed in room 7514 and what great views for a standard room! We were originally on the first floor but asked to move because our A/C being very loud and clunking when it would turn on or off. Our toddler and 6 month old could not sleep at all through that. It's not a great photo since it was so dark but this is what the fireworks looked like from our balcony. I saw that there are other photos of the views but none of the fireworks! Too bad we didn't get to see them that often since everyone was so worn out with two little ones and we slept right through the noise!


----------



## Jennasis

We have a standard view studio booked for the beginning of December.  Dh kind of likes the idea of rolling the dice on the view and to not make any requests.  We are VERY easy to please for the most part (except for that time we got stuck on the hiney end of Kidani).  We've had a MK view at BLT before.  So maybe something different?  Any suggestions?  Are there studios that are slightly larger than others depending on location?


----------



## spiceycat

I have never had a larger studio  - so don't think so.


----------



## aprincesswannabe

Room 8222, Dedicated 2 BR, MK View.


----------



## spiceycat

love your pictures!


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

Making me homesick!!


----------



## suzymouse724

Hi. We just switched from VWL to BLT for our November trip because of the construction. We are going to be in a one bedroom and two studios all lake view.  For the one bedroom. What should we request if we want a quiet location (hoping the kids will nap) and a possible MK view??

Also I see that the living room has a chair that can fold out for a bed-- would a 2 year old be able to sleep on this?  Our daughter is not a fan of pack and plays or hotel cribs....

Finally, will they try to keep our three rooms together ? We actually don't care about this, and I wouldn't want to not get the requests we actually care about bc they see we are traveling with others and are trying to keep us together.  Txs!!


----------



## supersnoop

suzymouse724 said:


> Hi. We just switched from VWL to BLT for our November trip because of the construction. We are going to be in a one bedroom and two studios all lake view.  For the one bedroom. What should we request if we want a quiet location (hoping the kids will nap) and a possible MK view??
> 
> Also I see that the living room has a chair that can fold out for a bed-- would a 2 year old be able to sleep on this?  Our daughter is not a fan of pack and plays or hotel cribs....
> 
> Finally, will they try to keep our three rooms together ? We actually don't care about this, and I wouldn't want to not get the requests we actually care about bc they see we are traveling with others and are trying to keep us together.  Txs!!


If you booked a one-bedroom and a studio, you could have booked a two-bedroom lock-off for fewer points, and they would have been together.  You can request that rooms be nearby, but you won't have much control over that.

For a quiet lake-view with possible view of the Magic Kingdom, you'll have to request an even numbered room in the north tower.


----------



## dvcfamily41801

Thanks so much for this!!  BLT is on our list to try for spring break which we can book next month!


----------



## klmall

I've finally gotten around to posting about our December 2014 stay at BLT in a one bedroom, lake view in Villa 8021.

When we checked in early on a Monday morning they had a 1 bdr ready for us but suggested that we wait until later in the day when one with a better view would be available. We decided to wait and were rewarded with a wonderful view on the 10th floor straight out onto the lake, almost over the lobby for our five nights. Each night we had an excellent view of the Water Parade and could hear the fireworks echoing from the Magic Kingdom. We loved our 1 bedroom especially when for the first time in 14 trips to the world two of us became deathly ill with one of those 24 hour viruses. And the CMs were wonderful assisting us with cancelling dining reservations and getting medical assistance. I do not think we would have survived our trip without two bathrooms and a laundry room, a place to heat up soups and a refrigerator to cool large quantities of Pedialyte for yours truly!

We did have a couple minor maintenance issues which were resolved very quickly. The very first evening our smoke alarm would not stop beeping due to a low battery and one of our bedroom light bulbs blew out. We called down and someone took care of both within one hour.

So here are some of the pictures from Villa 8021.






Our one and only complaint was the condition of the king bed mattress; you can see the obvious 'body depressions' and that's before my 24 hours spent straight in it.







Here is a view of the inner villas on the North end.







And a view straight down:






And one of the water parade:






We truly enjoyed our stay at BLT and if we had any future trips planned to WDW we would definitely stay there again!


----------



## OttawaDisGirl

Oh help, please.  

I see people writing about how they have a dedicated 2BR booked at BLT.  I'm renting points and I'd really like to have a Dedicated 2 BR too. (we have 3 teenage boys and the beds instead of fold-out couches seem more comfy) Should I ask my DVC point owner (who's amazing and patient and kind) to make some kind of specific request?  Are we too late?   We're about 180 days out. We have a 2 BR LV booked.  I didn't know we were supposed to ask for 'dedicated'.   I thought it was a thing that you could do at the desk when you check in!  Now I'm worried that it's a thing I should have asked from my renter at the beginning??  Oh no! 

Can anyone give me an idea?  How do I get the best possible chance for a Dedicated 2 BR. Does it cost more points?? 
I don't really care that much WHERE it's located.  

Can anyone shed some light?

TIA.


----------



## supersnoop

OttawaDisGirl said:


> Oh help, please.
> 
> I see people writing about how they have a dedicated 2BR booked at BLT.  I'm renting points and I'd really like to have a Dedicated 2 BR too. (we have 3 teenage boys and the beds instead of fold-out couches seem more comfy) Should I ask my DVC point owner (who's amazing and patient and kind) to make some kind of specific request?  Are we too late?   We're about 180 days out. We have a 2 BR LV booked.  I didn't know we were supposed to ask for 'dedicated'.   I thought it was a thing that you could do at the desk when you check in!  Now I'm worried that it's a thing I should have asked from my renter at the beginning??  Oh no!
> 
> Can anyone give me an idea?  How do I get the best possible chance for a Dedicated 2 BR. Does it cost more points??
> I don't really care that much WHERE it's located.
> 
> Can anyone shed some light?
> 
> TIA.


First you need to determine what you have booked.  The acronym you used would be a two bedroom lake view.  Do you know if you have a lock-off or dedicate booked already?  And why do you care?  The difference is an extra bed instead of a pull-out, and one less door to the hallway.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

OttawaDisGirl said:


> Oh help, please.
> 
> I see people writing about how they have a dedicated 2BR booked at BLT.  I'm renting points and I'd really like to have a Dedicated 2 BR too. (we have 3 teenage boys and the beds instead of fold-out couches seem more comfy) Should I ask my DVC point owner (who's amazing and patient and kind) to make some kind of specific request?  Are we too late?   We're about 180 days out. We have a 2 BR LV booked.  I didn't know we were supposed to ask for 'dedicated'.   I thought it was a thing that you could do at the desk when you check in!  Now I'm worried that it's a thing I should have asked from my renter at the beginning??  Oh no!
> 
> Can anyone give me an idea?  How do I get the best possible chance for a Dedicated 2 BR. Does it cost more points??
> I don't really care that much WHERE it's located.
> 
> Can anyone shed some light?
> 
> TIA.



Most will book a dedicated when booking a 2BR vs the other way.  If your reservation just says 2 Bedroom then you actually have what you want.  It says lock-off if it's not a dedicated and just 2 Bedroom if you have a dedicated.


----------



## OttawaDisGirl

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Most will book a dedicated when booking a 2BR vs the other way.  If your reservation just says 2 Bedroom then you actually have what you want.  It says lock-off if it's not a dedicated and just 2 Bedroom if you have a dedicated.


Oh thank you.  That was a kind super helpful answer.


----------



## JWG

work2play said:


> Everyone wants to know which rooms have which views, so I thought I would start a thread with the data I have collected so far across multiple threads.
> 
> 
> Odd number rooms are the inner villas (the ones you see when facing BLT from the Pool)
> Even number rooms are the outer villas (the ones you see from the monorail)
> 
> The rooms on the 1st and 2nd floor (71XX and 72XX) are where the standard view rooms are believed to be.
> 
> Some people who booked MK view rooms were initially given rooms on the 3rd floor (73XX), they asked to be moved to higher floors because the view is lower than the monorail which is equivalent to the 5th floor at BLT.
> 
> If you subtract 70 from the first two digits of the room number, that is the floor the room is on  (71XX= first floor,  86XX = sixteenth floor)  (note:  they did skip the 13th floor!!)
> 
> Here is my latest map with room types by room number :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the latest information on room view types:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what has been reported on specific rooms, if you see #xx at the end, it is the post number where photos can be seen, just click on the Pic link!
> 
> 7109 standard view (studio) (view of shuffleboard courts, has patio)
> 7132 standard view (studio) (view of Contemporary, marina, lake) post # 2228         Pics
> 7134 standard view (1 BR) (view of Contemporary, marina, lake) post #2418 Pics
> 7135 standard view (1 BR) (view of Bocce Ball courts and the fountain, has patio) post #167 Pics
> 7136 standard view (1 BR) (view of lake and marina) post #1384 Pics
> 7137 standard view (studio) (view of Bocce Ball courts and the pool, has a patio) post #210 Pics
> 7138 standard view (studio) (view of lake and marina) post #1384 Pics
> 7141 standard view (1 BR) (view of Bocce Ball courts, pool, has patio) post #93 Pics
> 7142 standard view (1 BR) (view of lake and marina)  post #1542 Pics
> 7144 standard view (2 BR D) (view of the lake and marina) posts # 789, #1308 Pics Pics
> 7204 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake, space mountain, tennis courts)
> 7209 standard view (studio) (view of shuffleboard courts and trees)
> 7211 standard view (1 BR) (view of shuffleboard courts and trees) posts #41, #1300 Pic Pics
> 7212 standard view (1 BR) (view of tennis courts, Space Mountain, Castle) post #2566     Pics
> 7216 standard view (2 BR D) (view of MK, castle, astro blasters, space mountain) post # 790, #802         Pics Pics
> 7217 standard view (2 BR D) (view of trees, fountain) post # 1505     Pics
> 7218 standard view (studio) (view of MK, CR to the left, good fireworks view) post #100, #1408        Pics Pics
> 7220 standard view (1 BR) (view of space mountain and astro blasters, castle and fireworks)
> 7228 standard view (studio) post # 727   Pics
> 7230 standard view (2 BR D) post # 1194  Pics
> 7232 standard view (studio) (view of CR, marina, lake) post # 2637 Pics
> 7235 standard view (1 BR) (view of courtyard and pool)
> 7236 lake view (1 BR)     Pics
> 7237 standard view (studio) (view of courtyard and pool)
> 7236 lake view (1 BR) (view of marina, CR, and lake) post # 734
> 7238 lake view (studio) (view of marina, CR, and bay lake) post # 107         Pic Pics
> 7244 lake view (2 BR D) (view of marina, CR, and bay lake, electrical water pagent)
> 7304 standard view (1 BR) (view of lake through trees, tennis courts, space mountain to the left) post #1641        Pics
> 7306 standard view (studio) (view of lake, space mountain, tennis courts, tip of castle and fireworks) posts # 67,95,33, 2092          Pics  Pic  Pics Pics
> 7309 standard view (studio) (view of shuffleboard courts, pool and a little bay view)
> 7308 lake view (studio) (view of tennis courts, Space Mountain, lake) post #992 Pics  post #2547 Pics
> 7310 lake view (1 BR) (view of tennis courts, Space Mountain, Castle, lake) post #994
> 7311 standard View (1 BR) (view of shuffleboard courts, pool and a little bay view)
> 7312 standard view (1 BR) (view of tennis courts, Space Mountain, Castle) post #120         Pics
> 7314 standard view (studio) (view of tennis courts, Space Mountain, Castle) post #1212         Pics
> 7317 standard view (2 BR D) (view of trees, fountain) post # 2542     Pics
> 7320 standard view (1 BR) (view toward MK, monorail) post #2230         Pic
> 7326 standard view (1 BR) post # 2598,2599  Pics  Pics
> 7329 lake view (2 BR D) (view of pool, lake)
> 7335 standard view (1 BR) (view of bocce ball courts, fountain) post #2098  Pics
> 7337 standard view (studio) (view of bocce ball courts, fountain) post # 491         Pics
> 7340 lake view (studio) (view of comtemporary, marina, bay lake) post #458         Pics
> 7402 lake view (2 BR D) (view of lake, Space Mountain and Castle) post  #1844       Pics
> 7404 standard view (1 BR) (view of lake through trees, tennis courts, space mountain to the left) post #351, #865         Pics
> 7405 lake view (2 BR D) (view of lake and pool) post #197         Pics
> 7409 lake view (studio) (view of shuffle board courts, pool, lake) post # 1131          Pic
> 7412 standard view (1 BR) (view of tennis courts, space mountain, castle) post #563, #1405  Pics  Pics
> 7414 standard view (studio) (view of tennis courts, Space Mountain, Castle) post #2524         Pics
> 7420 standard view (1 BR) (direct view of MK, castle, space mountain, GF to the left)
> 7424 standard view (2 BR D) post # 1121          Pics
> 7426 MK view (1 BR) post #2383  Pics
> 7427 lake view (1 BR) (view of fountain and lake and pool)
> 7428 MK view (studio) post #679  Pics
> 7429 lake view (2 BR D) post # 2039          Pics
> 7435 lake view (1 BR) (view of pool and lake) post #238         Pics
> 7437 lake view (studio) (view of pool and lake) post #903  Pics Pics
> 7442 lake view (1 BR) (view of Contemporary, marina, bay lake) post #1986  Pics
> 7444 lake view (2 BR D) (view of lake, marina and Contemporary) post #1343         Pics
> 7504 standard view (1 BR) (castle, space mountain to the left, lake to the right) post #255, 1786         Pics Pics
> 7506 standard view (studio)(castle, space mountain to the left, lake to the right)
> 7509 lake view (studio) (view of lake and pool) post #664         Pics
> 7512 standard view (1 BR) (castle, space mountain to the left, lake to the right) post #180, 1117         Pics Pics
> 7514 standard view (studio) (view of castle and space mountain, MK fireworks, tennis courts, rim of lake) post #217, 220,1117        Pics Panorama Pic Pics
> 7516 standard view (1 BR) (view of castle and lake)
> 7518 MK view (studio) (direct view of MK) post #2638 Pics
> 7521 lake view (1 BR) (view of pool and lake)  post #981 Pics
> 7523 lake view (studio) (view of pool and lake)  post #1117 Pics
> 7525 lake view (studio) (view of fountain and lake, obstructed view of pool due to trees)  post #1702 Pics
> 7526 MK view (1 BR)
> 7527 lake view (1 BR) (view of fountain and lake, obstructed view of pool due to trees)
> 7530 standard view (2 BR D)  post # 2107, #2111 Pics  Pics
> 7532 lake view (studio) (view of Contemporary, marina, lake) post #2239, #2641          Pics Pics
> 7536 lake view (1 BR) (view of Contemporary, marina, bay lake) posts #886, # 902         Pics Pics
> 7537 lake view (studio) (view of pool, lake, other rooms)
> 7538 lake view (studio) (view of CR, marina, lake)
> 7540 lake view (studio) (view of CR, marina, lake) post # 745         Pics
> 7542 lake view (1 BR) (view of Contemporary, marina, bay lake) post #1366  Pics
> 7602 lake view (2 BR D) (view of lake, Space Mountain and Castle) post  #1655, #2499       Pics Pics
> 7604 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake, Space Mountain and Castle)  post  #1245       Pics
> 7606 lake view (studio) (view of lake, space mountain, castle) post #568         Pics
> 7608 lake view (studio) (view of lake, Space Mountain and Castle)
> 7612 lake view (1 BR accessible) (view of lake, Space Mountain and Castle)
> 7614 lake view (studio accessible) (view of lake, space mountain, castle, fireworks)  post #1538   Pics
> 7618 MK view (studio) (direct view of MK)
> 7620 MK view (1 BR) (direct view of MK) post #414         Pics
> 7622 MK view (2 BR D) (direct view of MK) post #1564         Pics
> 7626 MK view (1 BR)
> 7632 lake view (studio) (view of Contemporary, marina, lake) post #361         Pics
> 7634 lake view (1 BR) (view of Contemporary, marina, lake)     Pics
> 7644 lake view (2 BR D) (view of Contemporary, marina, lake) post #1118,#1886         Pics  Pics
> 7702 lake view (2 BR D) (view of lake, Space Mounain) post # 284         Pics
> 7704 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake, Space Mountain and Castle) #890         Pics
> 7706 lake view (studio) (lake, Space Mountain, MK, fireworks) post # 770         Pics
> 7709 lake view (studio)
> 7710 lake view (1 BR) (can also see MK and fireworks) post #43         Pics
> 7712 lake view (1 BR accessible) (view of lake, MK, tennis courts, fireworks)         Pics Pics Pics
> 7714 lake view (studio accessible) (view of lake, MK, tennis courts, fireworks) post #613         Pics
> 7716 MK view (2 BR D)     Pics
> 7718 MK view (studio) (direct view of MK)         Pics
> 7720 MK view (1 BR)
> 7727 lake view (1 BR) (view of pool and Bay lake)
> 7728 MK view (studio) post # 59, 689     Pics
> 7730 MK view (2 BR D)  post # 2503 Pics
> 7735 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake and pool)
> 7736 lake view (1 BR) (view of Contemporary, marina, bay lake, EPCOT and DTD in distance) post # 57         Pics
> 7737 lake view (studio) (view of pool and bay lake)  post #2105  Pics
> 7740 lake view (studio) (view of Contemporary, marina, bay lake, EPCOT and DTD in distance) post #871         Pics
> 7744 lake view (2 BR D)  post #1343         Pics
> 7802 lake view (2 BR D) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and FW)
> 7806 lake view (studio) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and fireworks) post #179, 184         Pics Pic Pics Pics Pics
> 7808 lake view (studio) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK, fireworks)  post #1747         Pics
> 7809 lake view (studio) (view of lake, pool) post # 1566        Pics
> 7810 lake view (1 BR) (view of MK and bay lake) post # 1852        Pics
> 7812 lake view (1 BR accessible) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK, fireworks) post # 1379         Pics
> 7814 lake view (studio accessible) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and fireworks) posts # 419, # 2218         Pics  Pics
> 7816 MK view (2 BR D) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and fireworks) post # 1731        Pics
> 7820 MK view (1 BR)
> 7827 lake view (1 BR) (view of pool and Bay Lake) post # 83
> 7828 MK view (studio) post #992 Pics
> 7830 MK view (2 BR D) (view of Contemporary and the MK) post #199, 630, 1930         Pic Pics Pics Pics Pics
> 7834 lake view (1 BR) (view of Contemporary, marina, and lake)
> 7838 lake view (studio) (marina, CR, lake) post # 1438   Pics
> 7842 lake view (1 BR) (view of Contemporary, marina, bay lake, EPCOT and DTD in distance) posts #16, #1511        Pics Pics
> 7902 lake view (2 BR D) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and fireworks) post #424         Pics
> 7904 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and fireworks) post #1999  Pics
> 7905 lake view (2 BR D) (view of pool and lake) post # 2196, #2208, #2527        Pics   Pics   Pics
> 7906 lake view (studio) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and fireworks) post # 670         Pics
> 7910 lake view (1 BR) (view of MK and bay lake) post # 206         Pics
> 7911 lake view (1 BR) (view of pool, lake, EPCOT and DTD hot air balloon in distance) post #2629 Pics
> 7914 lake view (studio accessible) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and fireworks) post # 1896        Pics
> 7916 MK view (2 BR D) (view of lake, castle, tennis courts, fireworks)
> 7918 MK view (studio) (direct view of MK) post #2333         Pics
> 7920 MK view (1 BR)
> 7925 lake view (studio) (view of lake and pool)  post #2567 Pics
> 7926 MK View (1 BR) post # 901           Pics
> 7927 lake view (1 BR) (view of pool and Bay lake)  post # 1529 Pics
> 7930 MK view (2 BR D)  post # 2019 Pics
> 7932 lake view (studio) (view of the Contemporary, able to see lake and MK if leaning out the balcony) post #259         Pics
> 7934 lake view (1 BR) (marina, CR, lake)  post #1592        Pics
> 7940 lake view (studio) (Monorail, Contemporary, Marina, Contemporary pool, Electric Water Pageant) post #2414 Pics
> 7942 lake view (1 BR) (Monorail, Contemporary, Marina, Contemporary pool, Electric Water Pageant) post #324         Pics Pics
> 7944 lake view (2 BR D) (Monorail, Contemporary, Marina, Contemporary pool, Electric Water Pageant)
> 8002 lake view (2 BR D) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and fireworks) post # 430         Pics
> 8004 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and fireworks)  post # 1601         Pics
> 8006 lake view (studio) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and fireworks) post # 1794         Pics
> 8008 lake view (studio) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and fireworks) post # 2008         Pics
> 8009 lake view (studio) (view of lake, pool) post # 2370        Pics
> 8010 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake, tennis courts, MK and fireworks) post #2069  Pics
> 8012 lake view (1 BR) post #1135 Pics
> 8014 lake view (studio accessible) post #1021 Pics
> 8016 MK view (2 BR D)   post # 961 Pics
> 8018 MK view (studio) (direct view of castle) post #86         Pics
> 8020 MK view (1 BR)  (View of MK, GF and Contemporary) post # 1368       Pics
> 8022 MK view (2 BR D) post #2508 Pics
> 8024 MK View (2 BR D) (awesome view of MK, GF and Contemporary) post # 139         Pics
> 8026 MK View (1 BR) DVC Mike TR  Pics post #1563   Pics
> 8027 lake view (1 BR) (view of pool and Bay lake)  post # 1382 Pics
> 8028 MK View (studio) (view of MK, GF, and Contemporary) post # 715, #1000   Pics Pics
> 8030 MK view (2 BR D)
> 8032 lake view (studio) (view of Contemporary, marina, lake, EPCOT,) post #1241         Pics
> 8040 lake view (studio)(view of Contemporary, marina, bay lake, EPCOT, WL, EE, Swan and Dolphin in distance)
> 8041 lake view (2 BR D) (great lake view, pool view and courtyard view) post #2487 Pics
> 8042 lake view (1 BR) (Monorail, Contemporary, Marina, Contemporary pool, Electric Water Pageant, and Spaceship Earth in the distance )
> 8044 lake view (2 BR D) (Monorail, Contemporary, Marina, Contemporary pool, Electric Water Pageant)
> 8102 lake view (2 BR D) (great lake view, view of MK to the left) post # 256         Pics
> 8104 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake and MK) post # 1112         Pics
> 8105 lake view (2 BR D) (view of lake and pool)
> 8106 lake view (studio) (view of lake and MK) posts# 714 ,#1256        Pics  Pics
> 8108 lake view (studio) (great view of the lake and MK) posts # 344, #1573         Pics Pics
> 8110 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake and MK) post # 749, #1804-#1807         Pics Pics Pics Pics Pics
> 8112 lake view (2 BR D accessible) (view of lake, castle, space mountain and fireworks) post # 1440         Pics
> 8116 MK view (2 BR D)   post # 1856 Pics
> 8117 lake view (2 BR D) (pool and lake view)
> 8118 MK view (studio) (direct view of castle and space mountain)    post # 1995 Pics
> 8120 MK view (1 BR)
> 8122 MK view (2 BR D) post #302 Pics
> 8121 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake and pool)   post #1195 Pics
> 8124 MK view (2 BR D) (view of MK, GF and Contemporary)
> 8125 lake view (studio) (view of pool and direct view of the lake) post # 310         Pics
> 8126 MK view (1 BR)     post #2480    Pics
> 8128 MK view (studio) posts #887, #1280            Pics  Pics
> 8129 lake view (2 BR D) (pool and lake view)
> 8130 MK view (2 BR D)  post # 2438 Pics
> 8132 lake view (studio) (view of the Contemporary, monorail and lake) post #2559         Pics
> 8134 lake view (1 BR) (marina, CR, lake) posts # 830, # 2225   Pics Pics
> 8136 lake view (1 BR) (marina, CR, lake) post # 829   Pics
> 8138 lake view (studio) (marina, CR, lake)
> 8140 lake view (studio)(southern view of EPCOT, marina, contemporary, and seven seas lagoon, with Grand Floridian in the distance)
> 8141 lake view (2 BR D) (great lake view, pool view and courtyard view)
> 8142 lake view (1 BR) (Monorail, Contemporary, Marina, Contemporary pool, Electric Water Pageant, DTD, EPCOT) post #1235        Pics
> 8202 lake view (2 BR D) (great lake view, view of MK to the left) post # 2034        Pics
> 8204 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake, MK and fireworks)
> 8205 lake view (2 BR D) (view of pool and lake) post #1519 Pics
> 8206 lake view (studio) (can also see MK and fireworks) post #3,#1827 Pic  Pics
> 8208 lake view (studio) (view of lake, MK and fireworks) post # 2082         Pics
> 8210 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake, castle, space mountain and fireworks) post #1499,2732   Pics  Pics
> 8212 lake view (2 BR D accessible, no walk-in shower in MB) (view of lake, castle, space mountain and fireworks) post #1058  Pics
> 8220 MK view (1 BR)  post #2587 Pics
> 8221 lake view (1 BR) (view of pool and lake)
> 8222 MK view (2 BR D) post # 904 Pics
> 8228 MK view (studio) post # 1130 Pics
> 8230 MK view (2 BR D) (not direct view from LR, MK to the right) post # 64, 688         Pics
> 8232 lake view (studio) (view of Contemporary, marina, lake) post #1744         Pics
> 8234 lake view (1 BR) (view of Contemporary, lake, marina)
> 8236 lake view (1 BR) (view of Contemporary, lake, marina) post # 1725, #1726 Pics Pics
> 8240 lake view (studio) (view of Contemporary, lake, marina) post # 1716 #2076 Pics Pics
> 8242 lake view (1 BR) (Monorail, Contemporary, Marina, Contemporary pool, Electric Water Pageant,DTD, EPCOT) post #1201         Pics
> 8244 lake view (2 BR D) (view of lake, marina, Contemporary)
> 8402 lake view (2 BR D) (great lake view, view of MK to the left) post # 1638         Pics
> 8404 lake view (1 BR) (great lake view, view of MK to the left) post # 2275         Pics
> 8406 lake view (studio) (great lake view) post #2638 Pics
> 8408 lake view (studio) (great view of the lake and MK) posts # 1869        Pics
> 8410 lake view (1 BR) (view of lake, castle, space mountain and fireworks)         Pics
> 8412 lake view (2 BR D accessible) (view of lake, castle, space mountain and fireworks)
> 8416 MK view (GV) posts # 1680, 1681   Pics   Pics
> 8417 lake view (2 BR D) (view of pool and lake) post #158         Pics
> 8422 MK view (GV) post # 941, #1739    Pics   Pics
> 8424 MK view (GV) (direct view of MK, CF) post #1023, #2229    Pics Pics
> 8425 lake view (studio) (view of pool and lake) post # 108         Pics
> 8426 MK view (GV) (direct view of Grand Floridian, MK 30 degrees to the left)
> 8429 lake view (2 BR D) (view of pool and lake) post # 751         Pics
> 8432 lake view (studio) (view of CR, lake, marina) post # 752         Pics
> 8434 lake view (1 BR) (view of Contemporary, lake, marina, DTD, WL, AK) posts # 602, # 1084         Pics  Pics
> 8436 lake view (1 BR) (view of Contemporary, lake, marina)
> 8437 lake view (studio) (view of pool and lake) post # 719         Pics
> 8438 lake view (studio) (view of lake, Contemporary, Marina, DTD, EPCOT ) post # 1054, 1092, 1966 Pics Pics Pics
> 8441 lake view (2 BR D) post # 480       Pics
> 8536 lake view (GV) (view of Contemporary, lake, marina, DTD, WL, AK) posts # 2278, # 2279         Pics  Pics
> 8637 lake view (studio) (view of pool and lake) post # 1825         Pics



Is the room view / category map on this post still accurate / the most updated?


----------



## work2play

JWG said:


> Is the room view / category map on this post still accurate / the most updated?


It is the latest info that I have.  I update it based on postings here.  There are some differences on some of the standard view vs lake view categorization, but there has not been enough info yet to warrant changing categories.


----------



## wendow

I think I am out-of-luck but want to run this by anyone who will 'listen' and give me any advice. We rented points for a BLT LV studio in September. This will be our third BLT stay. We went through a broker the first year we rented points, and then used the same owner last time and this time. 

Our room requests have never been met, and both times at check-in, the CM acted like they did not even see any room requests for us. I've always requested a high floor, even-numbered room (do not care about north or south). But since we are not DVC members, it has to go through the person we rent from, and I just don't think that has happened. I made the same request of the owner we rent from for our trip next month. He did not respond to that email at all nor confirm in any way that he made the request. I do not mean to put him down though. He is wonderful to rent from. I trust my ressie will be there when we arrive 100%. I just don't think he thinks the room requests are that big of a deal.

My dh & I are taking our first ever kid-free trip to WDW (and first time in 13 years, we will have been without kids at all...anywhere!). We are celebrating our 20th wedding anniv. I really want this trip to be special, and getting a room with a nice view would be so great. Is there anyway for me, a non-DVC member, to make a request on my own?

Thanks!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

There will be a few options to select if you use the online check-in but not the even numbered/odd numbered etc.  High floor might be one.  People do try faxes although several years ago DVC did ask that not be done.  So for a special request that leaves either the owner or asking the CM when you check in. 

But honestly, as a DVC owner, the few times I've asked the CM at check in if they see my requests the response is often no, they don't see anything so that response does not necessarily mean the owner didn't do it.  Some of these like even numbered room are not a Disney standard and are placed into notes by the CM's as the only way they can communicate.  I've been told that the assignor may or may not see them.  Yet we have gotten them so perhaps the check-in CM just wants an excuse for why you didn't receive the room and the easiest is that it isn't there, or else they aren't looking at the notes field. 

In the end they are just requests and in the future if there's something definite you want that a booking category will guarantee then that's the direction you need to go especially if you will be disappointed in repeatedly not receiving the request.  For BLT it sounds like the theme park view category would secure what you are looking for?  I know it doesn't help with this trip but trying to offer a suggestion for future trips.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Thought I'd go check what one of my reservations says when I start online check in and I did make requests just a couple of days ago with a CM.  The system says nothing has been made.  But they are not any of the standard so I feel pretty certain they are in the "note" field.  From past experience I wouldn't be surprised if the front desk CM told me there was nothing since I believe most just glance at the standard option box.  Not all however - I've had some dig down and find them.  Not super helpful for trying to get what you want but sometimes it's just helpful to know the process.


----------



## wendow

Thank you, Kathy. I definitely realize they are not guaranteed, and booking a MK view would keep us on the outside. Just more $$, but since we are without kids this trip and only need a studio, I probably should have splurged. We don't even care so much about seeing MK. We just don't like the inside of the "C". We got an 'eyeful' last time we were there. Really need sheers on those windows...

I appreciate your response. Maybe my requests have been made but Disney has just been unable to accommodate.


----------



## wendow

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Thought I'd go check what one of my reservations says when I start online check in and I did make requests just a couple of days ago with a CM.  The system says nothing has been made.  But they are not any of the standard so I feel pretty certain they are in the "note" field.  From past experience I wouldn't be surprised if the front desk CM told me there was nothing since I believe most just glance at the standard option box.  Not all however - I've had some dig down and find them.  Not super helpful for trying to get what you want but sometimes it's just helpful to know the process.



Yes, thanks for that. I was just hopeful I guess that this trip we would get a little pixie dust on our room view. I'll ask when we check-in, and then be thankful we are at WDW and getting to stay at our favorite resort!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wendow said:


> Yes, thanks for that. I was just hopeful I guess that this trip we would get a little pixie dust on our room view. I'll ask when we check-in, and then be thankful we are at WDW and getting to stay at our favorite resort!



You are so correct on that!  If you go way back in this thread you'll find where I posted about my first stay.  I did have an MK view but it was the 4th floor and just past the bridge to CR.  I either had to close the curtains or acknowledge that people were going to be able to look in.


wendow said:


> Thank you, Kathy. I definitely realize they are not guaranteed, and booking a MK view would keep us on the outside. Just more $$, but since we are without kids this trip and only need a studio, I probably should have splurged. We don't even care so much about seeing MK. We just don't like the inside of the "C". We got an 'eyeful' last time we were there. Really need sheers on those windows...
> 
> I appreciate your response. Maybe my requests have been made but Disney has just been unable to accommodate.



You are so correct on the sheers!  If you go way back in this thread you'll find where I posted about my first stay.  Only request was for a high floor.  I did have an MK view but it was placed on the 4th floor and nothing else open to move me to they told me.  The room was just past the bridge to CR.  I either had to close the curtains or acknowledge that people were going to be able to look in.    I did email about that and a few other deficiencies in the room - at least one of which they did remedy in adding a full length mirror.  And that room supposedly was reclassified to standard view too a couple of years later - I'm certain I wasn't the only one with similar comments and complaints.  I'm hopeful that in the first refurb, whenever that is, that they will add sheers when they change the curtains.


----------



## tjmaxwell

Hello!  Total newbie here, but my resale purchase is finally complete and I'm now the proud owner of 200 points at BLT. I've been combing through the thread trying to piece together which rooms are best, and like many, I'm just getting confused. 

To the original poster, thanks so much for putting this together!  I wonder if I could make a suggestion.  Perhaps we could break down and summarize the best rooms to request for all the different room types and put them in the first post.  Having never been to BLT yet myself, it's not super clear to me just looking at the room map.  Maybe something like:

Studio STD - 
Studio LV - 
Studio MK - 

1br STD - 
1br LV - 
1br MK - 

2br STD - 
2br LV - 
2br MK - 

2br Lockoff STD - 
2br Lockoff LV - 
2br Lockoff MK - 

For example, it sounds like if you have a lake view, your best bet is to request a high-floor, even numbered room on the North side if you're hoping for a partial MK view.  Could we maybe do this for all the room types?  Again, I'm a newbie, but I'm willing to help with this in any way I can (if I can at all), but I think it would be helpful for newcomers to the thread who don't have time to wade through 134 pages of posts.  I also realize that everyone has different needs for their rooms, but I think we could agree that most would just like to ensure they have the best view possible, regardless of which room type they choose.


----------



## ell13

Between the elevation map and the links of pics sorted by room number, I think the OP has done a fantastic job.  What you are describing doesn't necessarily work mainly due to Lake View rooms having such a variety. 

But for example, I'm looking at exactly what you described for our next trip. Dedicated 2-BR. Lake View. Even #. North Tower. Upper floors. That basically gives me the choice of 9 rooms.  I find the room numbers on the elevation. Then look for the pics which are numbered in order.  It's awesome.  All you have to do is start with what room you need and then what view you want.  Take a look at BLT from Google maps, then that gives you an idea of where you should be looking on the elevation. OP has done a ton of work to make it that easy. 

I suppose it just seems that by trying to make it "too easy", it could complicate things even more than they have to be.  Just my opinion though.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

tjmaxwell said:


> Perhaps we could break down and summarize the best rooms to request for all the different room types and put them in the first post.  Having never been to BLT yet myself, it's not super clear to me just looking at the room map.  Maybe something like:





ell13 said:


> I suppose it just seems that by trying to make it "too easy", it could complicate things even more than they have to be.  Just my opinion though.



My initial thought is how there are not necessarily "best" rooms as different people will have different things that are important.  The map allows people to see where certain types of rooms are and then request for an area.  Requesting specific rooms is not the best way to do request - it's better to request generals such as high floor etc.


----------



## Boardwalk Gal

Hello fellow members!! I need your help!! I am going to WDW 9/3- 9/13..now, the 1st 2 nights, i was going to stay at the Marriott outside Disney and then checking in on 9/5 for 8 nights at Caribbean Beach with park tickets and free dining. Tonight, i decided to check online to see if there are any studio rooms available in any of the DVC resorts and BLT tower had 2 nights available, so i grabbed it. Since Boardwalk is my home resort and stayed there most of the time, however, I have NEVER stayed at the BLT. I am getting a "standard view" studio room...which is fine, i am blessed and grateful to get any room at DVC...

so, what i am asking is , what room should i request to get that best standard room? It is our 25th wedding anniversary and in fact, my DH does NOT know i booked this. (he still thinks we staying at the Marriott!! ha ha!!) and he won't know we staying at the BLT until i pulled into the parking lot the day of check in.... While, I don't expect to get a MK or lake view since i am only utilizing standard view but are there better "standard" view than others?

Also, am i correct that we can to the Top of the World and watch Wishes? I am not going to any parks until after we check out BLT and checking in at CBR so we just going to hang out and swim, boating, etc. and just enjoying relaxing before we hit the parks for the week.   I am just so excited to be able to finally stay at the BLT!!   Since the last time i stayed at the Contemporary was in the 70's in my childhood!

i did read the map on page 1 but i am so confused!! It sure not like my home at the Boardwalk, where the room layouts seems so simple! LOL!!!!


----------



## ell13

KAT4DISNEY said:


> My initial thought is how there are not necessarily "best" rooms as different people will have different things that are important.  The map allows people to see where certain types of rooms are and then request for an area.  Requesting specific rooms is not the best way to do request - it's better to request generals such as high floor etc.


I actually recently contacted MS about this exact "issue".  I wanted to know what requests I could make... how they were noted... when the request was enacted... and at what point I would know.  I had heard things here (and they were confirmed), but I wanted to hear from them.  Of course, they replied with a generic response, but like you mention, requests are better and more easily filled if you can keep it somewhat general.  High Floor. North tower.


----------



## nkosiek

Boardwalk Gal said:


> Hello fellow members!! I need your help!! I am going to WDW 9/3- 9/13..now, the 1st 2 nights, i was going to stay at the Marriott outside Disney and then checking in on 9/5 for 8 nights at Caribbean Beach with park tickets and free dining. Tonight, i decided to check online to see if there are any studio rooms available in any of the DVC resorts and BLT tower had 2 nights available, so i grabbed it. Since Boardwalk is my home resort and stayed there most of the time, however, I have NEVER stayed at the BLT. I am getting a "standard view" studio room...which is fine, i am blessed and grateful to get any room at DVC...
> 
> so, what i am asking is , what room should i request to get that best standard room? It is our 25th wedding anniversary and in fact, my DH does NOT know i booked this. (he still thinks we staying at the Marriott!! ha ha!!) and he won't know we staying at the BLT until i pulled into the parking lot the day of check in.... While, I don't expect to get a MK or lake view since i am only utilizing standard view but are there better "standard" view than others?
> 
> Also, am i correct that we can to the Top of the World and watch Wishes? I am not going to any parks until after we check out BLT and checking in at CBR so we just going to hang out and swim, boating, etc. and just enjoying relaxing before we hit the parks for the week.   I am just so excited to be able to finally stay at the BLT!!   Since the last time i stayed at the Contemporary was in the 70's in my childhood!
> 
> i did read the map on page 1 but i am so confused!! It sure not like my home at the Boardwalk, where the room layouts seems so simple! LOL!!!!


I would say you want to ask for an even numbered room as if you are lucky you'll get one that scans across the parking lot towards MK/the monorail. Some will add to ask for North side (better chance of seeing the MK) but I tend to keep requests to one in the hope that they can accommodate it. That said, with such a short stay you are probably subject to whatever longer stays are occurring in and around yours.


----------



## gracerussell

Hi there - what is the best way to word my room request if we have a 1BR lake view, and are hoping to get a peek at the MK also? I've read to ask for high floor, even number….is that correct? Thanks!


----------



## supersnoop

gracerussell said:


> Hi there - what is the best way to word my room request if we have a 1BR lake view, and are hoping to get a peek at the MK also? I've read to ask for high floor, even number….is that correct? Thanks!


Even number, north tower. Those are the only lake-view rooms with a chance of seeing the park.


----------



## Frozen Man

Does anyone have any recommendations for a 2 BR Magic Kingdom view other than just an high floor or does that pretty well cover it for that type of room?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## work2play

Frozen Man said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for a 2 BR Magic Kingdom view other than just an high floor or does that pretty well cover it for that type of room?
> 
> Thanks for any advice.


Thank really covers it.


----------



## Frozen Man

work2play said:


> Thank really covers it.


Thanks I appreciate it.


----------



## SRUAlmn

Frozen Man said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for a 2 BR Magic Kingdom view other than just an high floor or does that pretty well cover it for that type of room?
> 
> Thanks for any advice.


We also requested " direct MK view, " but didn't get it. We were all the way on the end closest to the CR and it was sort of a bummer. We had to crowd in the corner of the balcony and stand sideways to see Wishes, and had to go all the way to the living room glass to see the MK. I posted a ton of pics in this thread somewhere!


----------



## bochnikm

Here is a picture from Room 7625, studio


----------



## Frozen Man

SRUAlmn said:


> We also requested " direct MK view, " but didn't get it. We were all the way on the end closest to the CR and it was sort of a bummer. We had to crowd in the corner of the balcony and stand sideways to see Wishes, and had to go all the way to the living room glass to see the MK. I posted a ton of pics in this thread somewhere!



I didn't think of that. That is a good idea to request a direct MK view. I think I'll add that request. Thanks!


----------



## supersnoop

Frozen Man said:


> I didn't think of that. That is a good idea to request a direct MK view. I think I'll add that request. Thanks!


What does "direct" mean?  All Theme Park View rooms should be considered a direct view.  If you want a certain spot, request "a room ending in xx20" or something like that.  You need to allow some flexibility, but not interpretation.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Frozen Man said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for a 2 BR Magic Kingdom view other than just an high floor or does that pretty well cover it for that type of room?
> 
> Thanks for any advice.



It depends whether you have a dedicated 2 BR or a lock-off 2 BR.  The dedicated 2 BR are located in rooms ending in 16, 22, 24, 30.  The rooms ending in 22 and 24 are at the exact center of the BLT "C" and have the most direct views of MK and the GF which it sounds like you are hoping for.  If you have a dedicated 2 BR, I'd request high floor, and a room ending in 22 or 24, but definitely not ending in 30 (not a direct MK view like 22 or 24) as was also pointed out by a previous poster.  The 2 BR lock-offs are located in rooms ending in 18/20 and 26/28.  You would be fine in any of those units, although 28 would be less direct than the others.

We stayed in a dedicated 2 BR in February and requested high floor and any room not ending in "30".  We got the highest floor just below the GV and a room ending in 24 (center of the "C").  Awesome view.....much like Vegas, the MK never "sleeps".  There was an amazing amount of activity all night long.



supersnoop said:


> What does "direct" mean?  All Theme Park View rooms should be considered a direct view.  If you want a certain spot, request "a room ending in xx20" or something like that.  You need to allow some flexibility, but not interpretation.



All theme park views are not created equally.  People have routinely complained about the view from the rooms ending in "30"; it's more a view of the Contemporary than the MK.


----------



## Frozen Man

supersnoop said:


> What does "direct" mean?  All Theme Park View rooms should be considered a direct view.  If you want a certain spot, request "a room ending in xx20" or something like that.  You need to allow some flexibility, but not interpretation.





Friendlyadvice2 said:


> It depends whether you have a dedicated 2 BR or a lock-off 2 BR.  The dedicated 2 BR are located in rooms ending in 16, 22, 24, 30.  The rooms ending in 22 and 24 are at the exact center of the BLT "C" and have the most direct views of MK and the GF which it sounds like you are hoping for.  If you have a dedicated 2 BR, I'd request high floor, and a room ending in 22 or 24, but definitely not ending in 30 (not a direct MK view like 22 or 24) as was also pointed out by a previous poster.  The 2 BR lock-offs are located in rooms ending in 18/20 and 26/28.  You would be fine in any of those units, although 28 would be less direct than the others.
> 
> We stayed in a dedicated 2 BR in February and requested high floor and any room not ending in "30".  We got the highest floor just below the GV and a room ending in 24 (center of the "C").  Awesome view.....much like Vegas, the MK never "sleeps".  There was an amazing amount of activity all night long.
> 
> 
> 
> All theme park views are not created equally.  People have routinely complained about the view from the rooms ending in "30"; it's more a view of the Contemporary than the MK.



Wow. Thanks so much. I didn't think of all of that. It is amazing the wealth of knowledge some of you have. I appreciate you sharing it with those of us who are lacking.  FriendlyAdvice2, it seems like your request got fulfilled, how did you go about making the request?


----------



## work2play

Updated first post with the latest view pictures that have been added!  Thanks again for all of your help!


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Frozen Man said:


> Wow. Thanks so much. I didn't think of all of that. It is amazing the wealth of knowledge some of you have. I appreciate you sharing it with those of us who are lacking.  FriendlyAdvice2, it seems like your request got fulfilled, how did you go about making the request?



You can either email MS or phone them to add your request to the reservation.  I didn't see if you were renting points, but if you are then your owner can do the same.  Also, this is just my preference, but I avoid doing online check-in (and the generic online room requests which appear to replace any you've made directly with MS) so that I can physcially go to the check-in desk and review my room location/options at that time.  I've always had great success in doing this and for the BLT stay I cited above, I was actually able to choose between two different rooms (either of which would have been great) while standing right at the check in desk with no line....everyone's experience will probably be different though.


----------



## MNDisneyMommy

Here is room 8017 ... Lake View 2BR dedicated.  We loved the room and its view.  Nice view of the electric water pageant but also high enough to be quieter for people already sleeping to sleep right through it    For folks who may stay here with little kids, the pack n play fit perfectly in the laundry room and our baby had some very good naps and overnights in there.


----------



## suebeelin

Been looking at the point chart ad nauseum... The lake view and std view point difference is pretty miniscule over a 5 day period (3-4 points a night for a 2bd) at bay lake.

Wondering if I should just bite the bullet and do lake view first two weeks of December next year (2016). Ultimately a better view right?

I'm also stressing already about getting std 2bd at boardwalk at the 11mo mark for dec 1-7.  That point difference matters!!

We plan on a 10-11 day trip at both BWV and BLT. Owner at both places. These room reports are awesome!!


----------



## GrnMtnMan

suebeelin said:


> Ultimately a better view right?


Not necessarily.

I've had a lake view unit on the interior (7435)...pretty much the only thing we could see was the opposite set of units on the other side of the interior. I've had a standard view on a lower floor (7404) with a nice view of the MK.

I think they need more room categories in BLT. Too much luck-of-the-draw when you pay a premium for park view.


----------



## DenLo

You actually have a view of the lake even when your Lake view room is facing the other arm of the "C", but you will need to view it from the balcony. Many members think if they cannot see it from the bed in the room, there isn't any view, but DVC obviously labels views based on the balcony view.
When we had a lake view room facing the other "C" arm, I found I missed the view as I would often sit on the couch and could only see other rooms, luckily the weather was nice enough to sit outside, but then I  

As to Theme Park view, it will depend on whether you are a "the glass is half full" or "half empty" type of personality.  Many folks cannot get over the parking lot or the monorail tracks being the way.  I remember being disappointed with our last Theme park view as we were on the fifth floor a few doors down from the south elevator lobby.  I was a little disappointed that we could not really see the Seven Seas Lagoon because of the trees and the monorail track.  But after watching the monorails during the day and the fireworks at MK the first night, I finally realized we had a great view plus easy access to CR.


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

Please help!  We got our room # for BLT and it's for the 4th floor.   We are using points for a TPV Studio.  Isn't the 4th floor standard view????  

At Epcot now but now need to head back to see if we can get a higher floor.


----------



## nono

MrsBlovesDisney said:


> Please help!  We got our room # for BLT and it's for the 4th floor.   We are using points for a TPV Studio.  Isn't the 4th floor standard view????
> 
> At Epcot now but now need to head back to see if we can get a higher floor.



At least according to the map on the first page, no MK views on 4th floor.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MrsBlovesDisney said:


> Please help!  We got our room # for BLT and it's for the 4th floor.   We are using points for a TPV Studio.  Isn't the 4th floor standard view????
> 
> At Epcot now but now need to head back to see if we can get a higher floor.



I don't know if they've ever really released verification of what went to standard but I did think that the 4th floor was changed as there was no other way to account for the number of rooms reclassified to standard.  I had a 4th floor TPV studio for my first stay and someone in it later reported being standard view.  It was 7428 I believe.


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

Please correct first page.   We have been told that the 4th floor is considered TPV.....boohoo


----------



## fls114

Long story, but we have booked a one bedroom standard view and my in laws have a studio with a lake view. Could we get connecting rooms if they are allowed to downgrade? Any idea which one bedrooms connect to studios?

Thanks!


----------



## PlutoFan10

4th floor center rooms are not standard view. I booked TPV and got 7420. I was initially upset when this room number appeared in the text indicating the room was ready -- I requested high floor through Member Services. I imagine just about everyone makes this request -- guess I just wasn't lucky this time. View was better than expected. Still, that's a lot of extra points for about the same as standard view.


----------



## DenLo

PlutoFan10 said:


> 4th floor center rooms are not standard view. I booked TPV and got 7420. I was initially upset when this room number appeared in the text indicating the room was ready -- I requested high floor through Member Services. I imagine just about everyone makes this request -- guess I just wasn't lucky this time. View was better than expected. Still, that's a lot of extra points for about the same as standard view.



I know what you mean we were told we were assigned a room on 4 for TPV and mentioned that we requested a high floor.  The only other room available was on the fifth floor.  Sure we would see MK but I missed being able to the lake and Grand Floridian as well.  We still had great views of the monorail.


----------



## kboo

Hi! We are renting points for a 2BR lake view at the end of February. Because of the # of points, it's a split stay and the member has already requested that we not have to move. I was able to do OCI for "both" reservations, but can someone PM me an email, if possible, for someone I can contact to request outer room/even number and that if possible, we not have to move? I was only able to select "high floor". Also, is there any difference between 2BR dedicated and a 2BR lock off that makes any difference? we are 6 adults (3 couples, 1 child and 2 babies. Many thanks! our first time renting at DVC, and our first time at BLT.


----------



## supersnoop

kboo said:


> Hi! We are renting points for a 2BR lake view at the end of February. Because of the # of points, it's a split stay and the member has already requested that we not have to move. I was able to do OCI for "both" reservations, but can someone PM me an email, if possible, for someone I can contact to request outer room/even number and that if possible, we not have to move? I was only able to select "high floor". Also, is there any difference between 2BR dedicated and a 2BR lock off that makes any difference? we are 6 adults (3 couples, 1 child and 2 babies. Many thanks! our first time renting at DVC, and our first time at BLT.


Only the member can make requests.  You'll need to work through them.


----------



## Happy99

Are taxis available outside the BLT building or only outside the main Contemporary building. Asking for a friend and I couldn't remember as we normally don't take taxis


----------



## nono

Well, I only have experience with this at 1:30 a.m. <cough>, but at that point, we needed to be outside the Contemporary, not BLT.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Happy99 said:


> Are taxis available outside the BLT building or only outside the main Contemporary building. Asking for a friend and I couldn't remember as we normally don't take taxis



CR only.  A taxi might drop off at BLT but they do not wait there.


----------



## kreckl

Confused with this thread- love having info but didn't think it was possible or advised to ask for specific room numbers- has this changed?


----------



## DenLo

kreckl said:


> Confused with this thread- love having info but didn't think it was possible or advised to ask for specific room numbers- has this changed?



The problem with requesting specific room number is that if none of your room numbers are available because guests are staying in them already, then the room assigner will place you in the first available room that might not be anywhere near what you wanted.  That is why when I make room requests I try to make two requests that can cover my bases, e.g. at BLT I have a lake view room but want an even number room on a high floor, so I ask for high floor, even numbered room.  That way the room assigner has more options in assigning us a room.  

Also I really doubt that a room assigner will check an entire list of 10 room numbers for availability.  The job is time consuming enough without taking 10 minutes per reservation to check availability in many different rooms.


----------



## glencoe

Happy99 said:


> Are taxis available outside the BLT building or only outside the main Contemporary building. Asking for a friend and I couldn't remember as we normally don't take taxis



We were able to get an suv type for our family of 5 to DTD (disney springs) in Aug.  The Bell service called it for us in front of the contemporary.  We just couldn't deal with another bus at that point!


----------



## DaisyNY

We had no trouble having bellhop call a cab for us in front of BLT...they sent a van for our large party after a short wait!


----------



## Figment4

Does anyone know if the Dedicated 2 br Handicapped rooms have at least one bathtub?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Figment4 said:


> Does anyone know if the Dedicated 2 br Handicapped rooms have at least one bathtub?



Here is a link to pictures from a dedicated 2BR.  

BLT rooms and views with picture links! Last update of post #1  10/21/2015

I know there is also a roll-in shower option too but I'd expect that the living room bathroom would always have the tub/shower no matter if there is a roll in shower in the master.


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

PlutoFan10 said:


> 4th floor center rooms are not standard view. I booked TPV and got 7420. I was initially upset when this room number appeared in the text indicating the room was ready -- I requested high floor through Member Services. I imagine just about everyone makes this request -- guess I just wasn't lucky this time. View was better than expected. Still, that's a lot of extra points for about the same as standard view.




I called MS's today to confirm my room request for an upcoming trip.   I asked about 4th floor rooms being Theme Park View rooms and at first she said only the 5th floor and up are TPV, not the 4th.  I explained that back in Nov we were put in a "TPV" room but it was located on the 4th floor.   She then brought up a map and to her surprise the room catagory/assignments have indeed changed.   She read that the Studios and 1 Bedrooms on the 3rd and 4th floors that face a bit towards the CR are still Standard views.  HOWEVER, the 3rd and 4th floor Studios/1 Bedrooms on the left column (if you're facing the BLT) are considered THEME PARK VIEW now!!   

So just a heads up...THEME PARK VIEW rooms CAN be located on the 3rd and 4th floors!  Doesn't seem right to pay the extra points for those floors.....


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

I know they reclassified some BLT TPV rooms to standard a few years ago and adjusted the points accordingly. Does anyone have the exact announcement of the reclassification or a link? Was it clear which rooms were changed?


----------



## kboo

Deleted - had to learn how to upload photos, below.


----------



## kboo

Just returned from our first time renting points. We got a great room, and they were able to confirm at check in that we wouldn't have to change rooms (had had to
book as a split stay) we ended up in 8202 (dedicated 2br, LV) and although there are pictures already, I'll add mine.

Wishes from the MBR, looking left. 
  
Sunrise from the living room. Very peaceful.
      e


----------



## aaarcher86

That's awesome. 

What kind of requests go on a LV room to get a view of the castle also?


----------



## kboo

aaarcher86 said:


> That's awesome.
> 
> What kind of requests go on a LV room to get a view of the castle also?



An even # gets you on the outside of the "C" - inside the C are pure LV (and pool view) with no park view. The C is divided into 3 sections and the middle is the TPV. I *think* but I am not sure that many of the LV even numbered rooms actually have a decent view of the park. 8202 was on the very northernmost end of the C, and we could see the park. I think as long as you have an even # room number that's LV, you will be able to see the park.

ETA: the xx44 rooms (on the far end of the C from us) did not have a view of the park, but it looked like some of the rooms not far, did.


----------



## supersnoop

aaarcher86 said:


> That's awesome.
> 
> What kind of requests go on a LV room to get a view of the castle also?


The only lake view rooms that might have a view of the castle are those ending in xx14, or maybe xx12 is you have a dedicated two bedroom booked. You've got a better chance of seeing the castle from a standard view than a lake view.


----------



## aaarcher86

supersnoop said:


> The only lake fire rooms that might have a view of the castle are those ending in xx14, or maybe xx12 is you have a dedicated two bedroom booked. You've got a better chance of seeing the castle from a standard view than a lake view.



What kind of standard room requests would you put? Are any of them studios?


----------



## kboo

aaarcher86 said:


> What kind of standard room requests would you put? Are any of them studios?



My understanding is that there aren't a ton of standard rooms at BLT - in fact, we were trying to get a 2BR standard view at exactly 7 months out and they had none. that said - go to one of the first posts here and you will see a schematic of which rooms are standard, LV and TPV and where they are in the building. There are also links to specific room pictures.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

aaarcher86 said:


> What kind of standard room requests would you put? Are any of them studios?



Same request as the Lakeview.  Even numbers north side.


----------



## supersnoop

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Same request as the Lakeview.  Even numbers north side.


No, even number center tower. Again, only the corner room in the north tower will have any chance of a castle view, and even then, only from the balcony.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

supersnoop said:


> No, even number center tower. Again, only the corner room in the north tower will have any chance of a castle view, and even then, only from the balcony.



Even numbered north tower is best IMO.  Standard view is so low that what you will see of the Theme park is minimal anyway. Castle - not so much.  Mostly you'll just be hoping for some fireworks view and the rooms on the north side will see that.  If the it works around towards the center than that's fine but in honesty your really requesting some views of water/service area or parking lot/unloading area/CR views.

The "center" view - 4th floor:






The north view (4th floor again I think but perhaps 3rd).  The sky was gloomy so it's difficult to pick out SM but it's there.


----------



## Gryhndmom

We have always requested even numbered north side with a 1BR and have been lucky getting a partial view of the lake and the fireworks at night.


----------



## ngress

We are here now and have 2bedroom TPV and were assigned 7830.  I was really bummed.   You can see the castle but the wishes is a stretch...standing up leaning over the balcony.   However, tonight I happen to be outside at 9pm and I think we saw Hollywood studios (very well) and Epcot fireworks (in the corner).  We also saw the electric light parade that was in front of the grand Floridian.  This room is not as bad as I first th


----------



## crazywig

ngress said:


> [GALLERY=][/GALLERY]We are here now and have 2bedroom TPV and were assigned 7830.



We were in 8130 last year and I found the second bedroom to have the best fireworks view. I loved being the first room off the elevator too.


----------



## Splashboat

We stayed in 8204 (LV) and we had a great view of Space Mountain and the Castle to the left.  Not just from the balcony, we could sit at the window and watch the fireworks comfortably.  I don't know how to upload pictures but we have a lot pictures.


----------



## Jake & Crew

Helping my sister with her room request for her LV studio and we have two questions:

Both of us have read somewhere that the studios on one side ( even or odd) are slightly biggerbut we can not remember which side or where we might have read this....anyone have an answer?

Also what floor is the walkway to the Contemporary on?  She is getting the dining plan and wants to refill her mugs, that would only be done in the CR right?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Jake & Crew said:


> Helping my sister with her room request for her LV studio and we have two questions:
> 
> Both of us have read somewhere that the studios on one side ( even or odd) are slightly biggerbut we can not remember which side or where we might have read this....anyone have an answer?
> 
> Also what floor is the walkway to the Contemporary on?  She is getting the dining plan and wants to refill her mugs, that would only be done in the CR right?
> 
> Thanks for your help!



The studios do not vary much if at all.  The larger villas have different shapes and layouts due to the curvature of the building though.  The 5th floor is the level with the walkway.  And during hours when the pool bar is open at BLT I believe you can get refills there also.


----------



## J and R's mom

Jake & Crew said:


> Helping my sister with her room request for her LV studio and we have two questions:
> 
> Both of us have read somewhere that the studios on one side ( even or odd) are slightly biggerbut we can not remember which side or where we might have read this....anyone have an answer?
> 
> Also what floor is the walkway to the Contemporary on?  She is getting the dining plan and wants to refill her mugs, that would only be done in the CR right?
> 
> Thanks for your help!





KAT4DISNEY said:


> The studios do not vary much if at all.  The larger villas have different shapes and layouts due to the curvature of the building though.  The 5th floor is the level with the walkway.  And during hours when the pool bar is open at BLT I believe you can get refills there also.



Can't help much on studio sizes, BUT....

...REFILLS on the mugs can be done at the CR quick service location, the BLT pool bar until 9:00pm each night, and also at the CR pool bar. However, at the CR pool bar you have to show them your mug, tell them which beverage you would like, then they put it in a cup and hand it to you. They don't have a manual station for it outside the bar. (At least they didn't in 2014. Although we are at BLT right now, I haven't been over to the CR pool area yet to confirm that it's still that way.)


----------



## BethsBest

Just heard from a member who was at BLT 2 weeks ago, 7510 has been re-categorized as lake view. The number of standard view rooms is shrinking!


----------



## RachaelA

BethsBest said:


> Just heard from a member who was at BLT 2 weeks ago, 7510 has been re-categorized as lake view. The number of standard view rooms is shrinking!


That's interesting. I wonder if that means others around it were as well.


----------



## supersnoop

BethsBest said:


> Just heard from a member who was at BLT 2 weeks ago, 7510 has been re-categorized as lake view. The number of standard view rooms is shrinking!


They can't legally reduce the number of standard rooms.  Either this report is mistaken, or a different room was converted to the standard category.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

supersnoop said:


> They can't legally reduce the number of standard rooms.  Either this report is mistaken, or a different room was converted to the standard category.



Agreed.  It's not like the hotel side where they can do as they wish in that aspect.  Afaik nobody has ever gotten a definite list if what rooms are what.  And it has seemed like room assignments are givena a little loosely at BLT where a room does get given as standard view and other times lake view and vice versa.  Sometimes what someone gets as a standard view is later given as TPV!


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

I read on another forum that BLT no longer has alarm clocks or DVD players in the rooms. You can call housekeeping to get one. 
I'm not sure why they don't have these in the rooms anymore.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

BLTtinkerbell said:


> I read on another forum that BLT no longer has alarm clocks or DVD players in the rooms. You can call housekeeping to get one.
> I'm not sure why they don't have these in the rooms anymore.



Disney decided to remove the alarm clocks resort wide a few months ago.  The only ones around are likely just in rooms that they knew were coming up for a refurb so they didn't bother.  At BWV they actually went in and removed from all rooms whether refurbed or still waiting for refurb.  

Poly was the indicator that DVD players were likely going away too.  They did not have them installed from the start.  And while you are supposed to be able to call and get one the reports are often that it takes a long time.


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Disney decided to remove the alarm clocks resort wide a few months ago.  The only ones around are likely just in rooms that they knew were coming up for a refurb so they didn't bother.  At BWV they actually went in and removed from all rooms whether refurbed or still waiting for refurb.
> 
> Poly was the indicator that DVD players were likely going away too.  They did not have them installed from the start.  And while you are supposed to be able to call and get one the reports are often that it takes a long time.



I think that's terrible.
I like to have a clock next to the bed, so I know what time it is when I wake up. Shame on whoever thought up the idea to remove them. Every hotel I stay in has a clock. 

Also, We enjoy getting movies from the community hall & watching on the DVD player in the villa. 

I'm disappointed to hear of these changes.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

BLTtinkerbell said:


> I think that's terrible.
> I like to have a clock next to the bed, so I know what time it is when I wake up. Shame on whoever thought up the idea to remove them. Every hotel I stay in has a clock.
> 
> Also, We enjoy getting movies from the community hall & watching on the DVD player in the villa.
> 
> I'm disappointed to hear of these changes.



I'm not a fan of the decision either.


----------



## RachaelA

Yeah the alarm clock in our room was gone in early December. I hated it. I'm actually bringing my own clock next time!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

RachaelA said:


> Yeah the alarm clock in our room was gone in early December. I hated it. I'm actually bringing my own clock next time!



You are supposed to be able to get one from the resort so you should't have to bring your own.


----------



## js

Hi. 
I am in charge of arranging for my friend's trip in September.
I have reserved a LV dedicated two bedroom.
I would like to request something where they would possibly have an even little view of the MK.
I had a great room once and I posted on here with the pictures but I cannot find it at all and I looked back about 20 pages.
Do I request an inside room close to the monorail? I'm all confused.
Thank you very much!


----------



## erionm

js said:


> I have reserved a LV dedicated two bedroom.
> I would like to request something where they would possibly have an even little view of the MK.


You would want to request an Even Numbered Room near North Elevator.

The Even Numbers are on the outside of the C.  Odd Number (inside of C) face the pool and Bay Lake.  The top of the C (North) faces Bay Lake w/partial MK View.  The center of the C faces the Monorail w/view of MK.  The bottom of the C (South) faces the Contemporary Tower.  There is an layout in Post #1 of the rooms & views.


----------



## supersnoop

js said:


> I have reserved a LV dedicated two bedroom.
> I would like to request something where they would possibly have an even little view of the MK.


There are only three dedicated two-bedroom's that _might_ have a slim view of the Magic Kingdom; 8112, 8212, and 8412.  There are 24 other rooms in the two bedroom dedicated lake view category.  Those aren't very good odds.



js said:


> I had a great room once and I posted on here with the pictures but I cannot find it at all and I looked back about 20 pages.


You can search based on member name and limit the search to just this thread.  You've only posted three times (including this time).  All were seeking advice:
http://disboards.com/threads/blt-ro...t-1-10-21-2015.2257082/page-106#post-48839589
http://disboards.com/threads/blt-ro...st-1-10-21-2015.2257082/page-98#post-46307778


----------



## js

supersnoop said:


> There are only three dedicated two-bedroom's that _might_ have a slim view of the Magic Kingdom; 8112, 8212, and 8412.  There are 24 other rooms in the two bedroom dedicated lake view category.  Those aren't very good odds.
> 
> 
> You can search based on member name and limit the search to just this thread.  You've only posted three times (including this time).  All were seeking advice:
> http://disboards.com/threads/blt-ro...t-1-10-21-2015.2257082/page-106#post-48839589
> http://disboards.com/threads/blt-ro...st-1-10-21-2015.2257082/page-98#post-46307778



Thank you! No wonder I cokldnt find it!! I just lookednon the GFVs thread and that is where I posted my pictures. Sorry and thanks! I knew I posted my room pictures but I didnt have the correct resort. 

Thanks!


----------



## js

supersnoop said:


> There are only three dedicated two-bedroom's that _might_ have a slim view of the Magic Kingdom; 8112, 8212, and 8412.  There are 24 other rooms in the two bedroom dedicated lake view category.  Those aren't very good odds.
> 
> 
> You can search based on member name and limit the search to just this thread.  You've only posted three times (including this time).  All were seeking advice:
> http://disboards.com/threads/blt-ro...t-1-10-21-2015.2257082/page-106#post-48839589
> http://disboards.com/threads/blt-ro...st-1-10-21-2015.2257082/page-98#post-46307778



Thanks so much! I had a LV and to the left was able to see the MK Ill request for them and hope for the best!


----------



## js

erionm said:


> You would want to request an Even Numbered Room near North Elevator.
> 
> The Even Numbers are on the outside of the C.  Odd Number (inside of C) face the pool and Bay Lake.  The top of the C (North) faces Bay Lake w/partial MK View.  The center of the C faces the Monorail w/view of MK.  The bottom of the C (South) faces the Contemporary Tower.  There is an layout in Post #1 of the rooms & views.



This is so perfect!! Thank you! I very much appreciate your takkng the time to write it all out!

Thank you!


----------



## MiniMom22

Oh wow, I have a 2 bedroom lake view next summer, hoping I get the view you did!


----------



## Love_the_Mouse

I'm getting ready to book a 2 bed-room villa with a bay lake view for March.  I would like my villa to be close to the walk-way that leads to the Contemporary.  Is there a particular floor or area I should request when booking my room?  Is it possible to get a room close the walkway and still somehow be able to see the MK with a bay lake view?


----------



## supersnoop

Love_the_Mouse said:


> I'm getting ready to book a 2 bed-room villa with a bay lake view for March.  I would like my villa to be close to the walk-way that leads to the Contemporary.  Is there a particular floor or area I should request when booking my room?  Is it possible to get a room close the walkway and still somehow be able to see the MK with a bay lake view?


The walkway is on the 5th floor. The only lake-view room that might have a MK view is the first one in the north tower. Lake view with a MK peek is exceedingly unlikely. You'd have better luck with a standard view.


----------



## supersnoop

Room 7316: standard view, dedicated two bedroom.


----------



## Love_the_Mouse

supersnoop said:


> The walkway is on the 5th floor. The only lake-view room that might have a MK view is the first one in the north tower. Lake view with a MK peek is exceedingly unlikely. You'd have better luck with a standard view.



Okay, thank you so much for the info.  The standard view 2 BR's are booked, so I guess a MK view is out of the question this time around.  Is there any particular area on the 5th floor I should request if I want to be close to the walkway?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Love_the_Mouse said:


> Okay, thank you so much for the info.  The standard view 2 BR's are booked, so I guess a MK view is out of the question this time around.  Is there any particular area on the 5th floor I should request if I want to be close to the walkway?



If the desire is near the walkway, or elevators to the walkway that itself is what the request should be.  You could also decide which you'd prefer to request between looking outwards towards the CR/Marina/Bay Lake (request even numbered room) or looking inward towards the Pool and Bay Lake (request odd numbered room).


----------



## supersnoop

Love_the_Mouse said:


> Okay, thank you so much for the info.  The standard view 2 BR's are booked, so I guess a MK view is out of the question this time around.  Is there any particular area on the 5th floor I should request if I want to be close to the walkway?


There are maybe 4 rooms across each tower. How close do you really need to be? The farthest room isn't that far away. Are you adverse to using the elevator? Why will you need to get to the contemporary so often?

Buses are easier to get to by walking outside. Magic Kingdom is quicker/shorter to walk to and from. The only reason we used the walkway was to get to the monorail when visiting Epcot or the other monorail resorts.


----------



## Love_the_Mouse

Oh, okay.  I was under the impression we had to use the Contemporary area to get to the buses and that we'd have to walk through to get to MK.  So I guess I don't need to be close to the walkway at all   I'm glad I asked!  Thank you so much for the info   What floor would you recommend we stay on?  Any particular area of Bay Lake Tower?


----------



## Gma2lillybean

You will use the Contemporary's bus stop, but that is a quick walk down the sidewalk from BLT main door.


----------



## supersnoop

Love_the_Mouse said:


> Oh, okay.  I was under the impression we had to use the Contemporary area to get to the buses and that we'd have to walk through to get to MK.  So I guess I don't need to be close to the walkway at all   I'm glad I asked!  Thank you so much for the info   What floor would you recommend we stay on?  Any particular area of Bay Lake Tower?


With a lake-view, I prefer even numbered rooms in the north tower or odd numbered rooms in the center tower. The higher, the better.


----------



## Love_the_Mouse

Thanks for all of the info everyone!!  supersnoop, why do you prefer those rooms??


----------



## js

supersnoop said:


> With a lake-view, I prefer even numbered rooms in the north tower or odd numbered rooms in the center tower. The higher, the better.



Hi, can you please let me know what you prefer these rooms. I need to make a request for my friends that have a Lake View.  Thanks so much!


----------



## supersnoop

Love_the_Mouse said:


> Thanks for all of the info everyone!!  supersnoop, why do you prefer those rooms??





js said:


> Hi, can you please let me know what you prefer these rooms. I need to make a request for my friends that have a Lake View.  Thanks so much!



Just my personal preference. I guess I'd have to say that I like the view. I want fewer obstructions and more lake in my view.


----------



## Jake & Crew

Last trip at BLT we had an even numbered room in the south tower and it was perfect.  It is my understanding that the odd numbered rooms are slightly smaller(no seats at the counter and a little smaller in the living area). We are staying. In a two bedroom LV ( in 2 days!) with 9 people in our room.  While we requested an even number I am not sure we will get it and my question is in regards to the odd numbered rooms are they all smaller or does it depend in you are in the north tower vs. the south or the south vs. the center?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Jake & Crew said:


> Last trip at BLT we had an even numbered room in the south tower and it was perfect.  It is my understanding that the odd numbered rooms are slightly smaller(no seats at the counter and a little smaller in the living area). We are staying. In a two bedroom LV ( in 2 days!) with 9 people in our room.  While we requested an even number I am not sure we will get it and my question is in regards to the odd numbered rooms are they all smaller or does it depend in you are in the north tower vs. the south or the south vs. the center?



Not exactly smaller - I think it's overall similar square footage -  but because of the shape of the building the layout had to be different.  The living room and laundry room is where you really notice it.  Because of the curve there's a bit of a "pie" shape to the rooms.  For the rooms in the inner C it makes the living space more narrow (thus they decided on no barstools but it widens out so there's an actual full size laundry room.  On the rooms on the outer part of the C it is widening out in the living area but the washer/dryer is in a closet vs having it's own room.


----------



## Ktreat627

Hi guys! I know I can read all the way back but I am a bit confused and overwhelmed with all of the options. We are staying in a two bedroom standard view. I would love our best chance to see some magic kingdom. What room requests should I put in? My options are ground floor, lower floor, near elevator, pool view, near skyway bridge. Would anyone be willing to guide me a little?


----------



## DenLo

Are you renting from a DVC owner, if yes, have the owner make a view request direct to member services and they can request and even numbered room for you


----------



## Ktreat627

DenLo said:


> Are you renting from a DVC owner, if yes, have the owner make a view request direct to member services and they can request and even numbered room for you


Nope we are doing it through a travel agent directly through Disney. Can she make the same request?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Ktreat627 said:


> Nope we are doing it through a travel agent directly through Disney. Can she make the same request?



They should be able to.  You want the request to be North side, even numbered room.  It also could be requested to be overlooking Tennis courts.


----------



## supersnoop

Ktreat627 said:


> Hi guys! I know I can read all the way back but I am a bit confused and overwhelmed with all of the options. We are staying in a two bedroom standard view. I would love our best chance to see some magic kingdom. What room requests should I put in? My options are ground floor, lower floor, near elevator, pool view, near skyway bridge. Would anyone be willing to guide me a little?


Have you reserved a dedicated two bedroom, or a lock-off.


Ktreat627 said:


> Nope we are doing it through a travel agent directly through Disney. Can she make the same request?


Is this a DVC reservation, or a reservation with Disney?  When you book a normal cash room through Disney, the categories don't always match the DVC categories.


KAT4DISNEY said:


> They should be able to.  You want the request to be North side, even numbered room.  It also could be requested to be overlooking Tennis courts.


I wouldn't request the north tower.  The center tower is the best bet for a Magic Kingdom view in the standard category.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

supersnoop said:


> I wouldn't request the north tower.  The center tower is the best bet for a Magic Kingdom view in the standard category.



Well, we do differ on that thought and have in the past too.

Likely the cash reservation will not actually be in a DVC category standard room and a DVC lakeview category is just as likely.  Either way, I'd be requesting as I outlined above because if it is actually the DVC category a center tower is as likely to have the front entry structure in front of it.  I'd take my risk with north tower.


----------



## supersnoop

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Well, we do differ on that thought and have in the past too.
> 
> Likely the cash reservation will not actually be in a DVC category standard room and a DVC lakeview category is just as likely.  Either way, I'd be requesting as I outlined above because if it is actually the DVC category a center tower is as likely to have the front entry structure in front of it.  I'd take my risk with north tower.


There is zero chance of a dedicated two-bedroom standard having a Magic Kingdom view in the north tower.  Having posted my photos from room 7316 last month (a dedicated, standard view two bedroom), I didn't notice any front entry structure in my view.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

supersnoop said:


> There is zero chance of a dedicated two-bedroom standard having a Magic Kingdom view in the north tower.  Having posted my photos from room 7316 last month (a dedicated, standard view two bedroom), I didn't notice any front entry structure in my view.



I suggest north _side_, not north tower (which actually doesn't exist - it's one tower) so technically it would place it in what you refer to as center tower.  Mine was said without looking at room numbers as I go with generic request.  
But xx16 will work too.

However, as I also said it's likely they won't even be in what DVC calls a standard view.  With a CRO reservation they will be placed in whatever is available and is just as likely to be a lakeview.  My suggestion is still north side, even numbered or overlooking tennis court because they have the potential to be in any category of room.


----------



## Gryhndmom

I called member services to put in my request for our October trip and did an outer villa, north side, even number and high floor with hopes of getting the lake view,  partial MK view . Will let everyone know how the request turns out....


----------



## supersnoop

Gryhndmom said:


> I called member services to put in my request for our October trip and did an outer villa, north side, even number and high floor with hopes of getting the lake view,  partial MK view . Will let everyone know how the request turns out....


What type of room/view do you have booked? Outer and even numbered are the same thing.


----------



## Gryhndmom

supersnoop said:


> What type of room/view do you have booked? Outer and even numbered are the same thing.


 Lake view booked.  We have been super lucky in the past to get what we wanted.  Didn't want to leave anything to chance so tried to be some what specific without giving actual room numbers.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

This will be our first time staying at BLT.  I booked a lake-view studio for my DD13 and I.  She is obsessed with Discovery Island.  Does anyone have any suggestions on what to request to get the best view of the island?  Thanx for any help!


----------



## Gryhndmom

Just checked in at BLT and got exactly what we requested, north tower even number room!


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

Gryhndmom said:


> Just checked in at BLT and got exactly what we requested, north tower even number room!



Awesome! Have a great time!


----------



## spiceycat

what is your view?


----------



## Gryhndmom

spiceycat said:


> what is your view?



We have a 1bd lake view ending in 10, high floor. I called in my room request 60 days prior to checkin and told them " north tower, even number, high floor". Love having the slight lake view to the right and sitting on the bedroom balcony at night to watch fireworks !


----------



## spiceycat

love that view too!!!


----------



## bella kate reese

Our first DVC trip is in 35 days!!!  We are so excited to be staying at BLT (own at AKV) but I have no idea what to do for a room request.  We are in a two bedroom lake view but would love a MK view if possible.  Any suggestions would be much appreciated as I continue to read through this thread.  

ETA:  Looks like my best bet will be an even numbered room near the north elevator ..... is that correct?  Thank you!


----------



## J and R's mom

bella kate reese said:


> Our first DVC trip is in 35 days!!!  We are so excited to be staying at BLT (own at AKV) but I have no idea what to do for a room request.  We are in a two bedroom lake view but would love a MK view if possible.  Any suggestions would be much appreciated as I continue to read through this thread.
> 
> ETA:  Looks like my best bet will be an even numbered room near the north elevator ..... is that correct?  Thank you!



That is correct.  The higher up the better as well.


----------



## supersnoop

bella kate reese said:


> Our first DVC trip is in 35 days!!!  We are so excited to be staying at BLT (own at AKV) but I have no idea what to do for a room request.  We are in a two bedroom lake view but would love a MK view if possible.  Any suggestions would be much appreciated as I continue to read through this thread.
> 
> ETA:  Looks like my best bet will be an even numbered room near the north elevator ..... is that correct?  Thank you!


What type of two-bedroom; lock-off or dedicated?  There are really only three dedicated lake-view two-bedrooms and maybe five lock-offs that might have a sideways view of the Magic Kingdom.


----------



## bella kate reese

supersnoop said:


> What type of two-bedroom; lock-off or dedicated?  There are really only three dedicated lake-view two-bedrooms and maybe five lock-offs that might have a sideways view of the Magic Kingdom.



It is a dedicated.


----------



## supersnoop

bella kate reese said:


> It is a dedicated.


So, that's 3 out of 52 available rooms.  You've got about a 6% chance of getting a sideways MK view.  You might want to focus on your second choice.


----------



## bella kate reese

supersnoop said:


> So, that's 3 out of 52 available rooms.  You've got about a 6% chance of getting a sideways MK view.  You might want to focus on your second choice.



Ha!  We'll be happy no matter what but it's good to know to keep our hopes of MK low going in.


----------



## DenLo

supersnoop said:


> So, that's 3 out of 52 available rooms.  You've got about a 6% chance of getting a sideways MK view.  You might want to focus on your second choice.



I don't agree with this logic as the XX02 dedicated villas still have a view of the castle and park.  You should be able to see the castle at least from the 4th floor up.  Sure it is further away but you have a great view of the fireworks.  Plus excellent views of the lake.  Check the list on page one for photo examples.  Our nephew and his family stayed in 7702 and it had a great view of the castle, space mountain plus the lake.


----------



## supersnoop

DenLo said:


> I don't agree with this logic as the XX02 dedicated villas still have a view of the castle and park.  You should be able to see the castle at least from the 4th floor up.  Sure it is further away but you have a great view of the fireworks.  Plus excellent views of the lake.  Check the list on page one for photo examples.  Our nephew and his family stayed in 7702 and it had a great view of the castle, space mountain plus the lake.


I was in xx12 and could only see the castle if I leaned over the railing in my balcony. I can't imagine being able to see it from xx02.

Including the xx02 rooms would increase changes to 27%.  But these pictures show how far you have to lean over the railing to see the Magic Kingdom:


http://www.disboards.com/threads/bl...st-1-10-21-2015.2257082/page-83#post-43630569
http://www.disboards.com/threads/bl...t-1-10-21-2015.2257082/page-125#post-52285940
http://www.disboards.com/threads/bl...st-1-10-21-2015.2257082/page-22#post-34497718


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

supersnoop said:


> I was in xx12 and could only see the castle if I leaned over the railing in my balcony. I can't imagine being able to see it from xx02.
> 
> Including the xx02 rooms would increase changes to 27%.  But these pictures show how far you have to lean over the railing to see the Magic Kingdom:
> 
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/bl...st-1-10-21-2015.2257082/page-83#post-43630569
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/bl...t-1-10-21-2015.2257082/page-125#post-52285940
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/bl...st-1-10-21-2015.2257082/page-22#post-34497718



I'm surprised at your leaning over the rail comment - see below as we've stayed in an xx06 room which is even further around the curve.

I agree with @DenLo - even the pictures from the xx02 rooms show the Castle and the rail so it can't also be leaning way over the rail.  It all comes down to what people define as views of the MK and expecations.  Many don't like the actual theme park views - saying it's a parking lot view.  In this case we're talking about a lakeview room, not a theme park room so there shouldn't be a thought that it will be a direct MK view.  As requests are not guaranteed might as well ask for what you'd really like.

This was our "MK view" standard studio 7306.






Too low to see more than the tip top of the castle but it didn't require leaning over the rail.  I was standing right next to it but you can easily see the spire top.  I'd call it the "MK" standard view as we could see parts of the MK - definitely no expectation to see all sprawling.   Fireworks would have been quite fine due to the areas they shoot them off from but we did go up to TOTWL to have drinks and watch on our one night in this room.

Here's someone else's view from 8012 and another xx12 reported no leaning required to see the castle.  Expectations different?  Probably good for peopleto look at pictures and decide what they think themselves.


----------



## ilanakan

Question about rooms in BLT - when booking a villa, not through Disney vacation club, is it cleaned and towels changed without extra cost, and how often? Also, transportation to Animal Kingdom and Hollywood studios, is it any good? how often?


----------



## supersnoop

ilanakan said:


> Question about rooms in BLT - when booking a villa, not through Disney vacation club, is it cleaned and towels changed without extra cost, and how often? Also, transportation to Animal Kingdom and Hollywood studios, is it any good? how often?


Villas booked for cash get daily housekeeping. Buses are at the Contemporary, and are as good as any other deluxe hotel.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ilanakan said:


> Question about rooms in BLT - when booking a villa, not through Disney vacation club, is it cleaned and towels changed without extra cost, and how often? Also, transportation to Animal Kingdom and Hollywood studios, is it any good? how often?



Yep, daily housekeeping when booking direct thru Disney. 

The buses share with one, sometimes two other resorts.  Often GF but sometimes Poly.  For the most part I find BLT/CR transportation my lest favorite other than what I can do with my own feet walking to MK.  Monorail you have to wait for the resort monorail then wait and transfer at TTC.  And the ride back is long.  Nope, definitely not my favorite for transportation but there are lots of other reasons we like to stay there.


----------



## WDWNY

When should I make my room requests? When I do online check in? We're staying in Feb for the first time- lake view studio


----------



## RachaelA

DenLo said:


> I don't agree with this logic as the XX02 dedicated villas still have a view of the castle and park.  You should be able to see the castle at least from the 4th floor up.  Sure it is further away but you have a great view of the fireworks.  Plus excellent views of the lake.  Check the list on page one for photo examples.  Our nephew and his family stayed in 7702 and it had a great view of the castle, space mountain plus the lake.


Yep. 

We are in XX04 right now and the people next to us in XX02 can absolutely see and they aren't leaning over. I've talked to our neighbors during the fireworks when we've both been out there. 2 sets of family so far during our trip.


----------



## zKatze

Hi Everyone,

So I have rented DVC points for a 1 night stay in a standard view studio at BLT in January.  From what I understand when we booked this was the only studio of any type left at the resort (I was on pins and needles for three days waiting to see if the rental would go through before the room disappeared).  

Will making a room request matter for us?  If I do request an even numbered room, high floor, near the North elevator, what are the chances we'd have a MK peek in a studio?  Most of what I've seen referred to 1 or 2 Bedroom Villas. 

Thanks!


----------



## supersnoop

zKatze said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> So I have rented DVC points for a 1 night stay in a standard view studio at BLT in January.  From what I understand when we booked this was the only studio of any type left at the resort (I was on pins and needles for three days waiting to see if the rental would go through before the room disappeared).
> 
> Will making a room request matter for us?  If I do request an even numbered room, high floor, near the North elevator, what are the chances we'd have a MK peek in a studio?  Most of what I've seen referred to 1 or 2 Bedroom Villas.
> 
> Thanks!


Standard view only goes up to the fifth floor, so "high floor" doesn't help a whole lot. I'd stick with even number, center or north tower.


----------



## zKatze

supersnoop said:


> Standard view only goes up to the fifth floor, so "high floor" doesn't help a whole lot. I'd stick with even number, center or north tower.


Perfect!  Thank you for verifying! =)


----------



## jamby

Would anyone have a copy of the room types by room number map image from the 1st post they could attach?

Thank you in advance for any help,
jamby jambo


----------



## WDWNY

Just want to make sure I have my info correct. If I want to put a room request in to have the best chances of seeing MK in a LV studio i should put even number, high floor and north tower(?)? Is there something else?


----------



## supersnoop

WDWNY said:


> Just want to make sure I have my info correct. If I want to put a room request in to have the best chances of seeing MK in a LV studio i should put even number, high floor and north tower(?)? Is there something else?


High floor is unnecessary. North tower is more important.


----------



## Gryhndmom

The request I put in for Oct was north tower, even number and high floor and it was a perfect room!  Hope this helps and good luck !


----------



## WDWNY

supersnoop said:


> High floor is unnecessary. North tower is more important.





Gryhndmom said:


> The request I put in for Oct was north tower, even number and high floor and it was a perfect room!  Hope this helps and good luck !


Thank you so much! Ill call MS tomorrow and put in my request! Fingers crossed!


----------



## spiceycat

there is only one tower that is DVC - so right now it is north side. the higher the view the more you see. Good LUCK! Although the other side is nice too you can see the fireworks at Epcot and some have claimed the Studios too  - but I have only seem Epcot - plus you might get to see the EWP =if it is still around.


----------



## lovesdumbo

There is only one DVC tower but if you want MK view in a LV room you want the north end of the tower toward Space Mnt. On the southern end you'll be looking at CR.


----------



## Marc A.

We are leaving tonight and I just got a text with our room number....
Does the 4th floor offer MK views????  I thought they were standard...


----------



## DenLo

There is a lockoff 2BR that is on the 4th floor with an MK view.  Bummer.


----------



## Marc A.

Checked the actual view and it's pretty good. Only three nights then off to AKV. All good.


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

Marc A. said:


> Checked the actual view and it's pretty good. Only three nights then off to AKV. All good.



Glad to hear. Have a wonderful time!


----------



## cruisinpan567

Do Lake view rooms have balconies?


----------



## supersnoop

cruisinpan567 said:


> Do Lake view rooms have balconies?


All rooms at BLT, and almost all DVC rooms, have balconies.


----------



## suebeelin

supersnoop said:


> High floor is unnecessary. North tower is more important.



We just stayed on the 6th floor. At first I was disappointed bc I had switched from std to lake view in order to avoid a low floor. 

But supersnoop is right. High floor uneccesaary. We stayed put and enjoyed fireworks on our balcony. We stayed in the north end and had even numbers. It was a lovely 2bd lockoff.


----------



## tgarre06

I'm renting DVC points for a lakeview studio. I'd love a view of the Castle and Wishes! I've been reading through this thread and want to get my request right. In an attempt for a MK view in the lakeview category, I should request an even numbered room in the North Tower correct? Thanks!


----------



## spiceycat

okay there is only one Tower (so far) - North side and yes even numbered room - that say with a lake view - you might consider a view of Bay Lake - the south side has views of Epcot and studios in the distance.


----------



## Gryhndmom

tgarre06 said:


> I'm renting DVC points for a lakeview studio. I'd love a view of the Castle and Wishes! I've been reading through this thread and want to get my request right. In an attempt for a MK view in the lakeview category, I should request an even numbered room in the North Tower correct? Thanks!



Yes you are correct in what you want to request! We have done the same in the past and been fortunate in getting what we call a lake/MK view.  Good luck !


----------



## klwdisney

Are there connecting Studio Rooms??


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

klwdisney said:


> Are there connecting Studio Rooms??



No.

The only DVC resort at WDW with connecting studios is PVB.  VB is the other DVC resort with connecting small villas - there are a few connecting Inn rooms.  Otherwise the only connecting rooms anywhere else is a 2BR lock-off which connects a studio and a 1BR.


----------



## klwdisney

ahhh.  thank you!!


----------



## DisneyLady81

Great board!  We will be going to BLT for our first stay at our "home" resort as DVC members in May and I just love looking through all these pictures and posts!  What a great community to be able to get information from everyone!  Thank you all


----------



## WDWNY

We were in room 8132 the past week. There are already pictures of the view on here, but I wanted to add you could see spaceship earth, characters in flight, Everest, swan/ dolphin and what I believe was Tower of Terror, the GF, wilderness lodge (and cooper creek- at least I think that's what it was) and if you leaned a little you could see Splah mountain. I'll upload a picture tomorrow.
It was our 2nd stay with dvc (bwv was the first stay) and both times our room has been ready by the time we arrived (around 11am)


----------



## DenLo

Have you checked the BLT Rooms and Views thread? They have lots of suggestions there.


----------



## roopster

Great thread! Can I just check a couple of things as it's our first visit!

We have a 2 bed dedicated Lake View booked for September.
As we are renting points, does the DVC member have to make any room requests or can we do that directly?

If we want to try for the coveted MK views from a LV room, are these the two bed options;
8412
8402
8212
8202
8112
8102
8002
Would it be rude to ask for any of those rooms specifically? Of course I understand it's just a request and in no way guaranteed...but worth a try?
Thank you!


----------



## Gryhndmom

roopster said:


> Great thread! Can I just check a couple of things as it's our first visit!
> 
> We have a 2 bed dedicated Lake View booked for September.
> As we are renting points, does the DVC member have to make any room requests or can we do that directly?
> 
> If we want to try for the coveted MK views from a LV room, are these the two bed options;
> 8412
> 8402
> 8212
> 8202
> 8112
> 8102
> 8002
> Would it be rude to ask for any of those rooms specifically? Of course I understand it's just a request and in no way guaranteed...but worth a try?
> Thank you!



I would NOT give specific room numbers.....we have been extremely lucky putting in a request for north tower, even number,  high floor. (We are DVC owners and always get a 1 BD) The year we did give specific room numbers we did NOT get our request and got put in the inner "c" facing the pool....and I do believe since you are renting points the owner will have to request.


----------



## huey578

Since standard view rooms are on floors 1-5 is there any room request that I should note on my reservation?


----------



## supersnoop

huey578 said:


> Since standard view rooms are on floors 1-5 is there any room request that I should note on my reservation?


What do you want to see from you balcony?


----------



## huey578

supersnoop said:


> What do you want to see from you balcony?


No preference, aren't all the std views decent?


----------



## supersnoop

huey578 said:


> No preference, aren't all the std views decent?


I'm sorry; I guess I don't understand your question.  Room requests are typically a personal preference.  If you have no preferences, then we can't really suggest a room request.

Have you reviewed the photos from the first post for your room type?  Some folks find the inside rooms to be more private on the ground level.  Others want a chance at a Magic Kingdom view.  Some people want to watch the monorail go past, and others may want to see the lake.  It's a small resort, so you're never far from an elevator.  Unless you're spending a lot of time at Epcot or the other MK resorts, being on the level with the walkway isn't really necessary.

What are your specific preferences, and we can advise you on how to form a request to get a better chance at those.


----------



## huey578

supersnoop said:


> I'm sorry; I guess I don't understand your question.  Room requests are typically a personal preference.  If you have no preferences, then we can't really suggest a room request.
> 
> Have you reviewed the photos from the first post for your room type?  Some folks find the inside rooms to be more private on the ground level.  Others want a chance at a Magic Kingdom view.  Some people want to watch the monorail go past, and others may want to see the lake.  It's a small resort, so you're never far from an elevator.  Unless you're spending a lot of time at Epcot or the other MK resorts, being on the level with the walkway isn't really necessary.
> 
> What are your specific preferences, and we can advise you on how to form a request to get a better chance at those.


I wouldn't mind getting a Magic Kingdom view or Monorail view.  Would I request a certain room # range ?


----------



## erionm

huey578 said:


> I wouldn't mind getting a Magic Kingdom view or Monorail view.  Would I request a certain room # range ?


To have a chance of seeing the MK or Monorail, you would need to be in an Even Numbered room.  There are two elevators in BLT: the North Elevator is towards the MK, while the South Elevator is towards the Contemporary.


----------



## huey578

erionm said:


> To have a chance of seeing the MK or Monorail, you would need to be in an Even Numbered room.  There are two elevators in BLT: the North Elevator is towards the MK, while the South Elevator is towards the Contemporary.


Thanks, so I will request  an "Even Numbered" room with MS along with elevator location


----------



## supersnoop

huey578 said:


> Thanks, so I will request  an "Even Numbered" room with MS along with elevator location


I'd recommend "even number, center section."


----------



## huey578

supersnoop said:


> I'd recommend "even number, center section."


Thank you


----------



## MegEliz

My family and I have rented 3 BLT Lake view studios coming up in September and of course, we all want our rooms close together (I know there are no connecting studios). Other than stating that we want our rooms close together or beside each other, what else would everyone recommend to increase our chances of our rooms being close together? Anyone else have experience with this type of request at BLT? My only other experience with multiple rooms was at CBR and POP. Both times we had 2 connecting rooms and had called up and had our reservations linked.

TIA!


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

MegEliz said:


> My family and I have rented 3 BLT Lake view studios coming up in September and of course, we all want our rooms close together (I know there are no connecting studios). Other than stating that we want our rooms close together or beside each other, what else would everyone recommend to increase our chances of our rooms being close together? Anyone else have experience with this type of request at BLT? My only other experience with multiple rooms was at CBR and POP. Both times we had 2 connecting rooms and had called up and had our reservations linked.
> 
> TIA!



I've not done this specifically for BLT, but have at many of the other DVC resorts; we always have MS add a "traveling with" designation to our reservations.  By doing this our rooms have always been next to or across the hall from each other.


----------



## supersnoop

MegEliz said:


> My family and I have rented 3 BLT Lake view studios coming up in September and of course, we all want our rooms close together (I know there are no connecting studios). Other than stating that we want our rooms close together or beside each other, what else would everyone recommend to increase our chances of our rooms being close together? Anyone else have experience with this type of request at BLT? My only other experience with multiple rooms was at CBR and POP. Both times we had 2 connecting rooms and had called up and had our reservations linked.
> 
> TIA!


That's going to be a difficult request.  Because of the layout at BLT, there aren't very many studios close to each other.  On each floor, there are four lake-view studios in the north section and four lake-view studios in the south section along with two lake-view studios in the center section on each floor (with the exception of standard-view on the lower floors).  I'm not sure how they attempt to coordinate check-out days; if the floor figures into their method, so getting three studios checking out on the same floor on the same day seems unlikely, let alone three studios in the same wing.


----------



## MegEliz

supersnoop said:


> That's going to be a difficult request.  Because of the layout at BLT, there aren't very many studios close to each other.  On each floor, there are four lake-view studios in the north section and four lake-view studios in the south section along with two lake-view studios in the center section on each floor (with the exception of standard-view on the lower floors).  I'm not sure how they attempt to coordinate check-out days; if the floor figures into their method, so getting three studios checking out on the same floor on the same day seems unlikely, let alone three studios in the same wing.


This was my concern when I saw the layout of the different room types. It's not a huge deal but if at least 2 of the rooms were close together then I would be happy


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

I have thought about this also. If I was ever going to need two rooms and wanted to be together at BLT I would probably book one MKV and one LV and ask that they be close. Though not guaranteed, you could have a chance of being across the hall from each other.


----------



## MegEliz

montrealdisneylovers said:


> I have thought about this also. If I was ever going to need two rooms and wanted to be together at BLT I would probably book one MKV and one LV and ask that they be close. Though not guaranteed, you could have a chance of being across the hall from each other.


I totally don't mind being aross the hall. I just would hate for us to be on different floors. However, I know that no request is a guarantee, it is in fact, a request  We have booked LV, so I'm not sure that's even a possibility. We will have to see!


----------



## julieFitz

Noticing these categories are slightly different than the touring plans room finder. Specifically, TP shows Standard View rooms above the 5th Floor. Anyone know if that is the case?


----------



## spiceycat

julieFitz said:


> Noticing these categories are slightly different than the touring plans room finder. Specifically, TP shows Standard View rooms above the 5th Floor. Anyone know if that is the case?



this one is kept up to date. a few years ago DVC changed some MK views to standard views because a MK view was suppose to be 75% MK views - these rooms were 75% parking lot view.


----------



## spiceycat

work2play - really keeps this up to date and I forget to thank her for all her hard work on it.


----------



## thejewellfamily

Does everyone call to put in the room request (2 BR dedicated- looking for even number room, north tower, high floor)?  When I look at the reservation on the DVC website it only gives me request options for 3 things- high floor, low floor, near elevator.  I don't see any way to put in for north tower or even number room.  

Also, anyone have any incite into when the actual room assignments are made?  A month before, a week before, day of???  Thanks


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

thejewellfamily said:


> Does everyone call to put in the room request (2 BR dedicated- looking for even number room, north tower, high floor)?  When I look at the reservation on the DVC website it only gives me request options for 3 things- high floor, low floor, near elevator.  I don't see any way to put in for north tower or even number room.
> 
> Also, anyone have any incite into when the actual room assignments are made?  A month before, a week before, day of???  Thanks



Yes, put in your requests with MS.  You can call them, send a message or I believe Chat can also add requests.  

Rooms assignments are reported to be done somewhere in the 5-7 day range ahead of check in.


----------



## Gryhndmom

thejewellfamily said:


> Does everyone call to put in the room request (2 BR dedicated- looking for even number room, north tower, high floor)?  When I look at the reservation on the DVC website it only gives me request options for 3 things- high floor, low floor, near elevator.  I don't see any way to put in for north tower or even number room.
> 
> Also, anyone have any incite into when the actual room assignments are made?  A month before, a week before, day of???  Thanks



I always call the CM's to put in my request as you are right...online doesn't give the options we both look for in our request. Though I agree the actual room assignments aren't done until 7-10 days prior, I do call at least 30 days in advance just in case they do a first come first served order on filling room request.


----------



## FSU Girl

What's a good request to have to see the New Year's Eve fireworks from a Theme Park View One-Bedroom villa room?


----------



## supersnoop

FSU Girl said:


> What's a good request to have to see the New Year's Eve fireworks from a Theme Park View One-Bedroom villa room?


High floor. You should be able to see them regardless based on your room class.


----------



## The Neiswenters

Hi!  Thread is AWESOME BTW!!!

We are looking to book next year August 2018 for 2 weeks. Since points have jumped in # for rooms we are looking to get the most bang for our buck!  My question is 1. is there any standard view high floor with a view of MK? 2. What would be better to request is (we are looking to get as much of a view w/o paying all those points for the park view) - a even #'d high floor North Tower or a standard view?   We booked a 2 bedroom MK view for 2 weeks in 2015 and it was at least 80 points less at the same time of year too!
We are DVC members but only go every 2-3 years.  Really appreciate your help!


----------



## supersnoop

The Neiswenters said:


> Hi!  Thread is AWESOME BTW!!!
> 
> We are looking to book next year August 2018 for 2 weeks. Since points have jumped in # for rooms we are looking to get the most bang for our buck!  My question is 1. is there any standard view high floor with a view of MK? 2. What would be better to request is (we are looking to get as much of a view w/o paying all those points for the park view) - a even #'d high floor North Tower or a standard view?   We booked a 2 bedroom MK view for 2 weeks in 2015 and it was at least 80 points less at the same time of year too!
> We are DVC members but only go every 2-3 years.  Really appreciate your help!


Points don't change like that. You just have booked in a different season last time. 

There are no standard view rooms above the fifth floor. If you want a MK view in a standard, you're going to get mostly parking lot views.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

The Neiswenters said:


> Hi!  Thread is AWESOME BTW!!!
> 
> We are looking to book next year August 2018 for 2 weeks. Since points have jumped in # for rooms we are looking to get the most bang for our buck!  My question is 1. is there any standard view high floor with a view of MK? 2. What would be better to request is (we are looking to get as much of a view w/o paying all those points for the park view) - a even #'d high floor North Tower or a standard view?   We booked a 2 bedroom MK view for 2 weeks in 2015 and it was at least 80 points less at the same time of year too!
> We are DVC members but only go every 2-3 years.  Really appreciate your help!



I'm guessing that the most requested standard views are the north side and as high of floor as possible (which as snoop mentioned the standards don't go above the 5th floor).  But that would be the best request to hopefully to see some of MK just not guaranteed like an MK view room, and not as good of view.


----------



## Lizzim

We have a dedicated 2 bed standard view booked for a trip in August. Whilst I would have loved a theme park view I didn't have enough points. I added a request to be in the MK side as at least then we might get a partial view...but looking at the room breakdown in the first post are there really only 4 dedicated sv on the other side?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Lizzim said:


> We have a dedicated 2 bed standard view booked for a trip in August. Whilst I would have loved a theme park view I didn't have enough points. I added a request to be in the MK side as at least then we might get a partial view...but looking at the room breakdown in the first post are there really only 4 dedicated sv on the other side?



I'm not certain there is even that.  It looks like people report the dedicated on lower floors at the end of the building that are normally standard view are used as lakeview.  So 1, maybe 2 standard view.


----------



## Lizzim

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm not certain there is even that.  It looks like people report the dedicated on lower floors at the end of the building that are normally standard view are used as lakeview.  So 1, maybe 2 standard view.



I'm hoping this increases my chances of being MK side 

I'd love for the children to see the monorail etc even if that is also accompanied by a lot of parking lot


----------



## julieFitz

Lizzim said:


> I'm hoping this increases my chances of being MK side
> 
> I'd love for the children to see the monorail etc even if that is also accompanied by a lot of parking lot


Good luck, hope you get what you want! 

We are the opposite- booked SV for August too and hoping for pool/courtyard view. Was going to request odd number, not first floor.


----------



## 3 Hobbits 2 Disney

So just booked a last minute (33 days!) trip (thanks SWA!) and have a BLT Lake View studio. This thread has been incredibly helpful - thanks to all who contributed and work2play for its maintenance.


----------



## BcIcemen

Great job on this thread. Looking at it I am now even more confused on what rooms to try and request. Thank you.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

What room requests would be best for a MK view studio that has clear views of both MK and the GF? I'm going to request floors 8 or higher. What else should I add?


----------



## supersnoop

CookieandOatmeal said:


> What room requests would be best for a MK view studio that has clear views of both MK and the GF? I'm going to request floors 8 or higher. What else should I add?


What category are you booked in? Any "theme park view" room should meet your request. I'd just request "high floor."  If you have a lake or standard view, that changes things.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

supersnoop said:


> What category are you booked in? Any "theme park view" room should meet your request. I'd just request "high floor."  If you have a lake or standard view, that changes things.



I'm currently booked at the Poly but want to switch over to BLT TPV at 7 months. There were some posts earlier in the thread that mentioned some rooms have an off-side view of MK. Just want to attempt to get a great view!


----------



## locodemickey

I booked a lake view 2br lock off at BLT and was assigned rooms 7508 and 7510. This post indicates that those rooms are standards. Is that accurate? If so, I would like to have my points refunded the difference.


----------



## supersnoop

locodemickey said:


> I booked a lake view 2br lock off at BLT and was assigned rooms 7508 and 7510. This post indicates that those rooms are standards. Is that accurate? If so, I would like to have my points refunded the difference.


The 5th floor is questionable. Ask at the front desk. They should be able to tell you what type of room it is. And let us know, too.


----------



## locodemickey

2 different cast members confirmed that rooms 7508, 7510 are lake view (5th floor)


----------



## JWhiz

Does anyone know what's going on with the photo maps that were on the first post.  Used to show in colors the locations of all the rooms.  Doesn't seem to load anymore.  Thanks.


----------



## Lakegirl

I was wondering the same thing.  It has happened to a lot of the original threads first pages.  I may have only noticed because we are herring close and I wanted to look for out split stay maps of BLT and BCV and they were both not available anymore.


----------



## julieFitz

Hope OP can update. Those images were extremely useful!! I referenced them many times


----------



## ArwenMarie

Does anyone have any suggestions as to which side of the building has the least sun exposure? This is for a Lake View. Thanks!


----------



## graychef

JWhiz said:


> Does anyone know what's going on with the photo maps that were on the first post.  Used to show in colors the locations of all the rooms.  Doesn't seem to load anymore.  Thanks.


I believe Photobucket began charging a monthly fee for image hosting. Perhaps the account was not updated and so the images are not viewable. Unfortunate too. Those were great resources.


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

@work2play, Can you repost the images from the first page? They were so useful. Thanks for all you have done for this thread!


----------



## Bowen9475

We are booked in a standard view 1BR. Any suggestions for what to request that might get us a possible fireworks view?


----------



## supersnoop

Bowen9475 said:


> We are booked in a standard view 1BR. Any suggestions for what to request that might get us a possible fireworks view?


Even number, center section. It will be mostly a parking lot view.


----------



## supersnoop

I've saved the pictures from the first post and will get them hosted when I return from my current trip.


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

supersnoop said:


> I've saved the pictures from the first post and will get them hosted when I return from my current trip.



A million thanks!!!! 
Enjoy your trip!


----------



## supersnoop




----------



## Bowen9475

View from room 7220.


----------



## cuteinnocent

Thanks! Great diagram.


----------



## cuteinnocent

Are farthest rooms from elevators very far? Will have slow walkers with me, so wondering if it will be important to be near elevators?


----------



## supersnoop

cuteinnocent said:


> Are farthest rooms from elevators very far? Will have slow walkers with me, so wondering if it will be important to be near elevators?


Nope. The farthest room from an elevator would be the equivalent of 7 studios.


----------



## BcIcemen

supersnoop said:


>


Thank you for this


----------



## JWhiz

BcIcemen said:


> Thank you for this


Yes, thanks very much for reposting the diagram.  It is very useful.  I have saved it on my own computer now just in case it ever disappears.

Information like this is why I love these boards, even if sometimes you have to wade through a few clunker posts.  LOL


----------



## Tortellini5

NandK said:


> View attachment 85367 Figured I'd post since this one isn't listed yet:
> Room 7326 - 1 bedroom standard view
> 
> We absolutely loved this room when we visited in Feb. 2013 especially since it was standard view and we could watch wishes from the pullout in the living room area! The kids loved being able to see the castle before they went to bed and the view of the monorail was great for my little boy.



I know this is an older post however if you remember, was the noise from the monorail loud in this room?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Tortellini5 said:


> I know this is an older post however if you remember, was the noise from the monorail loud in this room?



The monorail is still quite a distance away from BLT and it's electric so pretty quite.  I was in the studio just to the left and above this room and in the room you won't hear anything at all from the monorail except perhaps if they have to sound the horn for some reason.


----------



## Tortellini5

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The monorail is still quite a distance away from BLT and it's electric so pretty quite.  I was in the studio just to the left and above this room and in the room you won't hear anything at all from the monorail except perhaps if they have to sound the horn for some reason.


Thank you!


----------



## DizMomAndWife

We have a 1bdrm standard view booked for mid-december hyper:). Any tips on room request I can put in during online check in to perhaps score a fireworks view? Being able to see the fireworks from our room would definitely be icing on the cake!


----------



## challer

cvjw said:


> Just spent a week in villa 8605.  Did not see it listed on the first page, so I thought I would share my thoughts on the villa.  It is on the 16th floor, last villa on the left hand side, lake view.  It is a dedicated 2 bedroom, lake view.  You had to have special access on your magic bands to access the 16th floor, and can only access the villa from the left hand set of elevators.  With the TOTWL in the center of the 16th floor, using the other set of elevators does you no good (we learned this the hard way), as the TOTWL doors are locked during the day.
> 
> The view was great - one of the best ones we have ever had at BLT, and we have stayed there multiple times.  We had a perfect view of the pool, lake, EPCOT, EPCOT fireworks, and even parts of DHS.  The way the villa was positioned on the end of the building, you did not look directly into other villas.  You could also watch (and hear) the water parade each night.
> 
> The only downside of this villa was the wi-fi.  Our first two days, we had NO wi-fi.  After complaining, they added a router or something and we had very slow internet the rest of the week.



So, if you're on the 16th floor, and the TOTWL is open, do you have access to the lounge whether you are DVC owners or not?


----------



## supersnoop

challer said:


> So, if you're on the 16th floor, and the TOTWL is open, do you have access to the lounge whether you are DVC owners or not?


Yes, but...

There are 8 grand Villas, 2 two bedrooms, 2 one bedrooms, and 2 studios on the 16 floor. Getting a room on 16 is pure luck.


----------



## DenLo

supersnoop said:


> Yes, but...
> 
> There are 8 grand Villas, 2 two bedrooms, 2 one bedrooms, and 2 studios on the 16 floor. Getting a room on 16 is pure luck.



Because the grand villas are all on the outer part of the "C" so there aren't any theme park view studios or 1BRs.


----------



## julieFitz

Saralyn said:


> Here's the view from 7730 (2BR). It's listed in post #1 as MK view, but we booked standard view.


We booked Standard and got this room  (7730) as well. Very happy with it!!


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

supersnoop said:


>


THANK YOU SO SO MUCH FOR POSTING THIS!!  I came on here to look for this picture on the front page (as I always have for years) and I couldn't open it.  So THANK YOU!!!


----------



## DenLo

supersnoop said:


>



It would be nice if these floor maps of BLT could be added to post #1.  Is there a way a moderator could edit Post #1?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DenLo said:


> It would be nice if these floor maps of BLT could be added to post #1.  Is there a way a moderator could edit Post #1?



Or @wdrl and @Sandisw are the 2nd and 3rd post and I'd think if they added then it would be found pretty quickly by those reading and we'd all know it was close to the top.

I didn't realize that Worktoplay hadn't been around for over two years to update the first post.


----------



## Aminiman

For what it's worth, my wife and I found an inaccuracy in the view maps... room 7428 is in fact considered Theme Park view.  We were assigned this room, and confirmed a couple of times what category it's in.  Needless to say, we asked to be moved while we were checking in, and were given 7918 for the rest of our stay


----------



## supersnoop

Aminiman said:


> For what it's worth, my wife and I found an inaccuracy in the view maps... room 7428 is in fact considered Theme Park view.  We were assigned this room, and confirmed a couple of times what category it's in.  Needless to say, we asked to be moved while we were checking in, and were given 7918 for the rest of our stay


Some of the room categories seem to be flexible.


----------



## jltdone

1st thing THIS THREAD IS AMAZING, THANK YOU.
We are looking at 2 properties 1 being bay lake tower. If we can rent points and it is available then we will book with points if not we will book through Disney.
I am really unsure of a few things. What does a dedicated 2 bedroom mean? can you get a dedicated 2 bedroom lake view? and with that lake view room put in a request of even number room north side high floors?
I am really confused by that.
Thank you again


----------



## erionm

jltdone said:


> What does a dedicated 2 bedroom mean?


A dedicated 2-bedroom can only be reserved as a 2-bedroom.  It will have 2 queen beds in the second bedroom.

A lock-off 2-bedroom is a studio and a 1-bedroom with an interior connecting door.  The studio becomes the 2nd bedroom and will have a queen bed and a sleeper sofa (except at OKW where it will have 2 queen beds).

Dedicated & Lock-Off are separate booking categories (where available).  The lock-off will specifically indicate lock-off in the room type, dedicated will only say it's a 2 bedroom.



> can you get a dedicated 2 bedroom lake view?


Yes



> and with that lake view room put in a request of even number room north side high floors?


If that request is met, you would end up with a partial view of the Magic Kingdom.


----------



## citivas

jltdone said:


> 1st thing THIS THREAD IS AMAZING, THANK YOU.
> We are looking at 2 properties 1 being bay lake tower. If we can rent points and it is available then we will book with points if not we will book through Disney.
> I am really unsure of a few things. What does a dedicated 2 bedroom mean? can you get a dedicated 2 bedroom lake view? and with that lake view room put in a request of even number room north side high floors?
> I am really confused by that.
> Thank you again



"Dedicated 2 bedroom" means that there's 1 entrance to the common space (kitchen and living room) with a bedroom to either side.  This configuration has a king bed on one side and 2 queens in the other bedroom.  The alternative is a "2 bedroom lock-off."  The floor plan is very similar with key differences: 1) There is a second door to the hallway from one of the bedrooms because Disney can separately rent this room as a 2 bedroom unit or as a 1 bedroom and separate studio option; 2) They usually include a single queen bed and sofabed in the second room instead of 2 queens.  Personally we prefer the dedicated 2 bedroom because we like the two real queens over the queen plus sofabed, but others prefer the sofabed arrangement and the second door.

You can request the room location but there's no guarantee and I wouldn't count on it.  The reason the Northside lake views are so popular is those rooms really get both a lake view to your right and a theme park view to your left, arguably making them the best overall view options in the place even over the theme park views.  If I could guarantee that view I would take it, but there are other lake views that don't have any theme park (i.e. fireworks) visibility.  Overall you pick between three view types -- "standard" which are the subpar views, "lakeview" and "theme park" which are self-descriptive.  Standard is cheapest and theme park is most expensive.  Theme park views have great fireworks visibility every night (note that is actually a con for some people with little kids as you get the fireworks noise whether you are watching or not and in the summer they start pretty late).

Good luck.  Love this resort for its great walking access to MK.


----------



## jltdone

erionm said:


> A dedicated 2-bedroom can only be reserved as a 2-bedroom.  It will have 2 queen beds in the second bedroom.
> 
> A lock-off 2-bedroom is a studio and a 1-bedroom with an interior connecting door.  The studio becomes the 2nd bedroom and will have a queen bed and a sleeper sofa (except at OKW where it will have 2 queen beds).
> 
> Dedicated & Lock-Off are separate booking categories (where available).  The lock-off will specifically indicate lock-off in the room type, dedicated will only say it's a 2 bedroom.
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> If that request is met, you would end up with a partial view of the Magic Kingdom.


so the person I am renting points from would have that as an option?
what would be the better choice to get a partial view of the magic kingdom if we have a little bit of luck, a dedicated 2 bedroom lake view or a 2bedroom lock off lake view?


----------



## citivas

jltdone said:


> so the person I am renting points from would have that as an option?
> what would be the better choice to get a partial view of the magic kingdom if we have a little bit of luck, a dedicated 2 bedroom lake view or a 2bedroom lock off lake view?



Points are points.  Any point can be applied to any room type, so whoever you rent them from won't be restricted that way.  However, there's no guarantee of what specific inventory is left when you go to use those points.  Each of those room types exist in each of the view types to varying degrees.  If you really want to study how many of each refer back to the first page of this topic.


----------



## jltdone

citivas said:


> Points are points.  Any point can be applied to any room type, so whoever you rent them from won't be restricted that way.  However, there's no guarantee of what specific inventory is left when you go to use those points.  Each of those room types exist in each of the view types to varying degrees.  If you really want to study how many of each refer back to the first page of this topic.


I guess I wasn't sure at that time of booking for the DVC member if they had both options, or if they just booked a 2 bedroom and give you what ever. I see that there looks to be way more lock off 2bedrooms lake views then dedicated rooms.
I am just trying to get all my ducks in a row when it comes time to book, cause I want to let the person know I am renting from what we are looking for.
So I would try to get a 2bedroom lock off room.


----------



## supersnoop

jltdone said:


> so the person I am renting points from would have that as an option?
> what would be the better choice to get a partial view of the magic kingdom if we have a little bit of luck, a dedicated 2 bedroom lake view or a 2bedroom lock off lake view?


I’m my opinion, you need an xx08 or xx12 room to get a partial Magic Kingdom vote. If I’m counting correctly, there are 3 dedicated and 13 lockoff two-bedrooms that fit that criteria. Odds would be higher with a lockoff, but not particularly likely overall.


----------



## erionm

jltdone said:


> I guess I wasn't sure at that time of booking for the DVC member if they had both options, or if they just booked a 2 bedroom and give you what ever.


Dedicated & Lock-Off are separate booking categories for 2-bedroom villas.


----------



## jltdone

erionm said:


> Dedicated & Lock-Off are separate booking categories for 2-bedroom villas.


Thank you


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jltdone said:


> I guess I wasn't sure at that time of booking for the DVC member if they had both options, or if they just booked a 2 bedroom and give you what ever. I see that there looks to be way more lock off 2bedrooms lake views then dedicated rooms.
> I am just trying to get all my ducks in a row when it comes time to book, cause I want to let the person know I am renting from what we are looking for.
> So I would try to get a 2bedroom lock off room.



As long as you don't need 2 beds in the second bedroom that works.  Since lock-offs are made up of a studio and a 1BR there are a few times during the year that studios book up quickly so it's possible it might not be an option.  A bit unlikely but if they were gone by the time the owner attempted to book for you then you might have to do the dedicated 2BR.


----------



## jltdone

KAT4DISNEY said:


> As long as you don't need 2 beds in the second bedroom that works.  Since lock-offs are made up of a studio and a 1BR there are a few times during the year that studios book up quickly so it's possible it might not be an option.  A bit unlikely but if they were gone by the time the owner attempted to book for you then you might have to do the dedicated 2BR.


Thank you, we don't really need 2 beds. a queen bed and pull out sofa is fine.


----------



## smooreo

It's been 5 years since we stayed at BLT and I remember this thread! We've booked another 2 bedroom suite with MKV for our upcoming December trip. I already requested a high floor but wondering if I should change it. I'm dreading getting one that ends in 30 from the research I've done. Will they accept a request of "similar in view to 8116"?


----------



## candyls1

We just returned from a week at BLT.  Upon check in, I inquired about our room request.  I used Touring Plans room request fax service for room 8212 (or something similar).  The front desk staff informed me that it would be impossible to get that room as 8212 is not a dedicated 2 bedroom, but in fact is a 1 bedroom (maybe a lock off)?  They even showed me a color coded map and 8212 was not considered a 2 bedroom... I was kind of confused about it.  We ended up with 8129 (facing pool/lake).  It was nice and all, but I could have sworn from everything I've read that 8212 was a 2 bedroom.  Anyone have any info on this?  Also, I have room view pics, but not sure if we can post them here.  Will probably put them on touring plans.


----------



## supersnoop

candyls1 said:


> We just returned from a week at BLT.  Upon check in, I inquired about our room request.  I used Touring Plans room request fax service for room 8212 (or something similar).  The front desk staff informed me that it would be impossible to get that room as 8212 is not a dedicated 2 bedroom, but in fact is a 1 bedroom (maybe a lock off)?  They even showed me a color coded map and 8212 was not considered a 2 bedroom... I was kind of confused about it.  We ended up with 8129 (facing pool/lake).  It was nice and all, but I could have sworn from everything I've read that 8212 was a 2 bedroom.  Anyone have any info on this?  Also, I have room view pics, but not sure if we can post them here.  Will probably put them on touring plans.


Was there an 8214 on their map? Everything I’ve seen shows 8212 as a dedicated two bedroom.


----------



## candyls1

supersnoop said:


> Was there an 8214 on their map? Everything I’ve seen shows 8212 as a dedicated two bedroom.


I didn't even look for a 8214, I was so confused!  He basically said I couldn't get my faxed request (from touring plans) because the request did not match the room at all (location- north facing, 2 BR, etc).  I was confused...


----------



## Gryhndmom

candyls1 said:


> We just returned from a week at BLT.  Upon check in, I inquired about our room request.  I used Touring Plans room request fax service for room 8212 (or something similar).  The front desk staff informed me that it would be impossible to get that room as 8212 is not a dedicated 2 bedroom, but in fact is a 1 bedroom (maybe a lock off)?  They even showed me a color coded map and 8212 was not considered a 2 bedroom... I was kind of confused about it.  We ended up with 8129 (facing pool/lake).  It was nice and all, but I could have sworn from everything I've read that 8212 was a 2 bedroom.  Anyone have any info on this?  Also, I have room view pics, but not sure if we can post them here.  Will probably put them on touring plans.



Kept a copy of this chart someone did awhile back so hope it helps


----------



## Gryhndmom

And a room view chart


----------



## candyls1

Gryhndmom said:


> View attachment 290258
> 
> And a room view chart


It's showing 8212 as a 2BR, but the map at BLT shows it as a 1 BR


----------



## Gryhndmom

candyls1 said:


> It's showing 8212 as a 2BR, but the map at BLT shows it as a 1 BR


Noticed that too...are they now saying at BLT front desk that all the rooms ending in 12 are 1 BD?


----------



## candyls1

Gryhndmom said:


> Noticed that too...are they now saying at BLT front desk that all the rooms ending in 12 are 1 BD?


He said the only 2 BR on that side were '02'.  I guess I could have asked to speak to someone else, but didn't feel like it was worth all that.  I guess what was really confusing was that he said my fax request from touring plans did not match the room at all... (N facing, etc)


----------



## supersnoop

candyls1 said:


> He said the only 2 BR on that side were '02'.  I guess I could have asked to speak to someone else, but didn't feel like it was worth all that.  I guess what was really confusing was that he said my fax request from touring plans did not match the room at all... (N facing, etc)


I reposted the room layouts in https://www.disboards.com/threads/b...t-1-10-21-2015.2257082/page-144#post-57919946

XX12 rooms are kickoffs in other floors, but should be dedicated for 8212. I imagine the CM simply didn’t know. That reservation on has been confirmed at a dedicated two bedroom in https://www.disboards.com/threads/b...st-1-10-21-2015.2257082/page-53#post-37439010.


----------



## Wakey

I'm going in a lake view 1 bed and working on the assumption that the simpler the request, the more likely it is to be fulfilled, I just requested 'High Floor'. What's the worst that could happen (if they give me high floor?)


----------



## candyls1

supersnoop said:


> I reposted the room layouts in https://www.disboards.com/threads/b...t-1-10-21-2015.2257082/page-144#post-57919946
> 
> XX12 rooms are kickoffs in other floors, but should be dedicated for 8212. I imagine the CM simply didn’t know. That reservation on has been confirmed at a dedicated two bedroom in https://www.disboards.com/threads/b...st-1-10-21-2015.2257082/page-53#post-37439010.


Unless maybe they changed the rooms ending in '12' to theme park view and that's why we couldn't get it?  (Or like you said, the CM just didn't know).  He kept saying the only two bedroom lake views were the ones ending in '02'.


----------



## Gryhndmom

Wakey said:


> I'm going in a lake view 1 bed and working on the assumption that the simpler the request, the more likely it is to be fulfilled, I just requested 'High Floor'. What's the worst that could happen (if they give me high floor?)





candyls1 said:


> Unless maybe they changed the rooms ending in '12' to theme park view and that's why we couldn't get it?  (Or like you said, the CM just didn't know).  He kept saying the only two bedroom lake views were the ones ending in '02'.



A couple years ago we made specific room number request in the outer north tower and got inner tower so now we just make a request for north tower, even number, high floor and have gotten the view we wanted which is partial lake partial MK. We were told if you make a specific room number request and it’s not available they place you wherever in your view category(we do lake view and find the outer villa rooms slightly bigger)


----------



## spiceycat

just ask for north side even number rooms - I like the outer villa (standard and lake view - not MK) because they are generally in a more private area - not facing each other (odd number) or the monorail (MK views)


----------



## DizMomAndWife

We stayed at BLT in room 7211 earlier this month, loved it! Its a 1bdrm standard view. Close to elevators, quiet, and relaxing!


----------



## DisneyLady81

Love this thread thank you so much for all the hard work! This helped us for our trip this past May and once again is helping us for our trip coming up in November!!!


----------



## gioiamama

We’re staying are BLT for the first time in March. We have a TPV 1-bedroom. What room requests would you veteran BLTers make!?


----------



## supersnoop

gioiamama said:


> We’re staying are BLT for the first time in March. We have a TPV 1-bedroom. What room requests would you veteran BLTers make!?


It’s a bit like asking, “what’s your favorite color.” What do you value in a room? For a TPV, my only request would be “high floor.” But if you’ll be spending a lot of time at Epcot or other monorail resorts, you might want to request the 5th floor.


----------



## Days In the Sun

gioiamama said:


> We’re staying are BLT for the first time in March. We have a TPV 1-bedroom. What room requests would you veteran BLTers make!?



The typical request is high floor since it's more magic kingdom view and less parking lot view. Note that the room categories on the chart of this thread are out-of-date (it's still an awesome chart to reference though).  When BLT opened in 2009, the third floor was the lowest MK floor, it was changed to the fifth floor and now I believe is the fourth floor.  We've had 7426 as a mk view 1 bedroom.  I believe touringplans has them categorized fairly accurately at the moment.


----------



## keaster

Thinking of booking a 2-bedroom in summer 2019 for us and another family. We've done this before at AKL and Aulani where the other family (2 adults, 2 boys age 14/13) use the studio lockoff portion, and my family (me, DH and DD14) use the 1-bedroom portion with us in the master and DD on the pullout couch.

However, I'm worried that the studio will be a bit tight for the other family compared to the situation at AKL and Aulani, and storage for suitcases may be an issue...any recommendations/ideas? We could do a 2-bedroom dedicated but the lock off idea works in that they have their own kitchenette to make coffee, etc in the morning as they are earlier risers than us!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

keaster said:


> Thinking of booking a 2-bedroom in summer 2019 for us and another family. We've done this before at AKL and Aulani where the other family (2 adults, 2 boys age 14/13) use the studio lockoff portion, and my family (me, DH and DD14) use the 1-bedroom portion with us in the master and DD on the pullout couch.
> 
> However, I'm worried that the studio will be a bit tight for the other family compared to the situation at AKL and Aulani, and storage for suitcases may be an issue...any recommendations/ideas? We could do a 2-bedroom dedicated but the lock off idea works in that they have their own kitchenette to make coffee, etc in the morning as they are earlier risers than us!



At BLT I'd do the dedicated.  The other plan could be for their suitcases to be stored somewhere in the main living area - if you were in an odd numbered room on the inner part of the "C" there would be plenty of space in the laundry room to do that but I'm sure you could find space somewhere in an even numbered room.  As long as they were just essentially sleeping in the studio section it might be ok.


----------



## Days In the Sun

keaster said:


> Thinking of booking a 2-bedroom in summer 2019 for us and another family. We've done this before at AKL and Aulani where the other family (2 adults, 2 boys age 14/13) use the studio lockoff portion, and my family (me, DH and DD14) use the 1-bedroom portion with us in the master and DD on the pullout couch.
> 
> However, I'm worried that the studio will be a bit tight for the other family compared to the situation at AKL and Aulani, and storage for suitcases may be an issue...any recommendations/ideas? We could do a 2-bedroom dedicated but the lock off idea works in that they have their own kitchenette to make coffee, etc in the morning as they are earlier risers than us!



I think they will be fine if they were fine in a studio at AKL, lots of storage options especially if you add in the extra hallway and closets going into the one bedroom section. I think the biggest difference will be the main living area of the studio will feel much smaller but if they are sharing the whole unit and mostly sleeping in the studio room, it likely won't matter much.

We are staying this summer with 6 people and chose the opposite, the dedicated two bedroom, due to having an extra queen bed instead of a double sleeper sofa. For us that was more important than the kitchenette and exterior door to hall.  A quiet group can leave without waking anyone since you don't walk through the main living area and a simple breakfast can still be done by moving or bringing a coffeemaker, toaster and some fruit.


----------



## bostran1

We are staying at BLT for our second time in August. The first will have been two years ago by the time we get to the parks this year. I remember last time I was at BLT the water pressure in the shower was painful. Does anyone know if that is still the case? Not complaining, just getting myself mentally prepared!


----------



## DenLo

bostran1 said:


> We are staying at BLT for our second time in August. The first will have been two years ago by the time we get to the parks this year. I remember last time I was at BLT the water pressure in the shower was painful. Does anyone know if that is still the case? Not complaining, just getting myself mentally prepared!



No that was an option that was removed as most guests couldn't figure out that they just had to move the lever back a little to reduce the pressure.   So it is just standard shower now.


----------



## bostran1

DenLo said:


> No that was an option that was removed as most guests couldn't figure out that they just had to move the lever back a little to reduce the pressure.   So it is just standard shower now.


Thanks for sharing. I thought I had tried everything to reduce the pressure but it sounds like there was a solution there the entire time. ‍D’oh!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DenLo said:


> No that was an option that was removed as most guests couldn't figure out that they just had to move the lever back a little to reduce the pressure.   So it is just standard shower now.



Really?  They changed out all the shower heads?  We also figured out to just not open the shower valve all the way but we haven't stayed in a studio for awhile and I guess I never asked anyone using the other bathrooms!  But nobody had commented so I had forgotten about it.


----------



## thebwit

Is there an updated map to this by chance?


----------



## DenLo

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Really?  They changed out all the shower heads?  We also figured out to just not open the shower valve all the way but we haven't stayed in a studio for awhile and I guess I never asked anyone using the other bathrooms!  But nobody had commented so I had forgotten about it.



It was changed with the remodel in 2016. Here are before and after photos.  Sorry my before photo doesn't show the shower head very well.

 
Original BLT studio shower head----------------------------Post 2016 BLT studio shower head


----------



## buzzrelly

*This thread was so helpful to me before my first stay at BLT. I know there's been issues with lost pictures so I thought I'd come post some of mine from October 31, 2017. These were all taken with an iphone6...

Lake View Studio, Room 8206:

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

This was the best room ever, I was sad that we were only in it for one night.*​


----------



## bobbiwoz

Very nice!


----------



## DenLo

buzzrelly said:


> *This thread was so helpful to me before my first stay at BLT. I know there's been issues with lost pictures so I thought I'd come post some of mine from October 31, 2017. These were all taken with an iphone6...*
> *...........*
> *This was the best room ever, I was sad that we were only in it for one night.*​


That is a great idea.  That we all start posting photos again.  However, there is no one to maintain the front page anymore.


----------



## buzzrelly

DenLo said:


> That is a great idea.  That we all start posting photos again.  However, there is no one to maintain the front page anymore.



That's too bad. This was my favorite thread at one time.


----------



## Airb330

buzzrelly said:


> That's too bad. This was my favorite thread at one time.





DenLo said:


> That is a great idea.  That we all start posting photos again.  However, there is no one to maintain the front page anymore.



Perhaps start a new thread? While I don't manage the VGF or AKV ones, I do find threads like this one so very helpful. Copy over the links from reviews that do work and leave the old photobucket ones here. Luckily, we didn't lose too many photos in the VGF thread. Good luck. Lots of us really use threads like these to plan our stays.

Photobucket really screwed great resources like this.


----------



## Dean1953

I bought at BLT in November and will get my first chance to stay there the Thursday through Monday before Halloween, in a standard studio.  I don't have any preconceived ideas about what to request, which makes whatever room that I am assigned to not that big of a deal.  However, I will make a request a couple of months in advance and would like some informed suggestions (in other words, not my own).  From what I understand, standard studios are only on the first two floors.  The north side is desired for Magic Kingdom views, even the partial views that some standard studios afford. On page one of this thread, it mentions a room, 7218, which has a very good MK view for a studio.  However, from reading here, it's not advised to request particular rooms because if it's not available, you could be put in a room outside of what you would prefer.  Given my preferences, how should I phrase my request?  And, when I call to make my request, are MS cast members allowed to add their opinions?  Thanks!


----------



## Gryhndmom

Dean1953 said:


> I bought at BLT in November and will get my first chance to stay there the Thursday through Monday before Halloween, in a standard studio.  I don't have any preconceived ideas about what to request, which makes whatever room that I am assigned to not that big of a deal.  However, I will make a request a couple of months in advance and would like some informed suggestions (in other words, not my own).  From what I understand, standard studios are only on the first two floors.  The north side is desired for Magic Kingdom views, even the partial views that some standard studios afford. On page one of this thread, it mentions a room, 7218, which has a very good MK view for a studio.  However, from reading here, it's not advised to request particular rooms because if it's not available, you could be put in a room outside of what you would prefer.  Given my preferences, how should I phrase my request?  And, when I call to make my request, are MS cast members allowed to add their opinions?  Thanks!



You have a great understanding of BLT views! When we make a request for a 1bd Lake view we request north tower, even number, high floor which gives us a slight lake view to the right and tennis courts to the left (as you stand at the living room window looking out) if you want a MK view, the request I would give would be the same request we do and if you want a strictly lake view try middle tower, odd number, high floor. CM’s have told us making the request the way we do it gives them an idea of where we want. As you have read on this thread asking for a block of room numbers can throw you completely out of the view you want if those specific rooms are not available (we learned that lesson three years ago!).  Hope this helps


----------



## DenLo

Standard views are on the third and fourth floor too as the room numbers on post #1 testify.

Also the maps were reposted on two posts beginning here https://www.disboards.com/threads/b...t-1-10-21-2015.2257082/page-146#post-58600403


----------



## Dean1953

Thanks for the extra information.  I've still got a couple of months before making my request, so that can be spent on more research (and possibly buying a 50-75 point BLT, if the price is right).


----------



## Days In the Sun

Dean1953 said:


> Thanks for the extra information.  I've still got a couple of months before making my request, so that can be spent on more research (and possibly buying a 50-75 point BLT, if the price is right).



I think the wording you are looking for for your request is "even number room, middle or north tower", if you are still leaning that way.  It is a certainly the most common standard category request so the likelihood of it being filled would not be high IMHO, but you never know.  Also, I find the best source of BLT room locations is on touring plans, at the moment anyway.


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

Hi all.  Just want to start a discussion regarding TPV rooms.  My understanding regarding TPV floors is that the rooms START on the 5th floor.   However a couple years ago we were put in a 1BDRM TPV on the FOURTH floor.  When I told the CM that those rooms don't start until the 5th floor he insisted that there are indeed TPV rooms also on the 4th floor.   Fast forward to yesterday when I called to reconfirm my room "request" for our stay in a couple of weeks.  Now I put in "8th floor or higher if possible please".  I never thought I'd have to request a TPV room floor because honestly even the 5th floor is still a nice view, but after being put on the 4th floor I don't want to take any chances.  When I discussed this issue with the CM she looked at her system and it said that TPV rooms "start on the 3rd floor"??? 
I don't understand what is happening here.  Are the room categories being adjusted?  Who do we reach out to to find out why/ what's going on?


----------



## DenLo

Really on the 3rd Floor, that is news to me.  We were in a studio on the fourth floor XX18 and were told it was a Theme Park View.  We could see the castle easily.  However we got a lot of noise from people coming in from the parking lot.  Many seem to think, yelling is okay when you are coming into a building.  The sounds carried right up into to our room as we had left the door open because of the nice weather.  I prefer a more quiet room higher up.  I was really surprised as others had reported the 4th floor and lower as standard view.  I think I will write to Member Satisfaction dvcmembersatisfactionteam@disneyvacationclub.com to get a real answer.​


----------



## DenLo

I just checked Touringplans.com to see what rooms they show as TPV and they show it starts on the fourth floor.  It will be interesting to hear what Member Satisfaction says.


----------



## Days In the Sun

.


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

I believe the room we stayed in on the 4th floor (which was considered MK view) was room #7320.   They were at full capacity (bummer cuz we got there early in the day too).... so we stayed in that room the first night and they moved us to a higher floor the next day (and we were only there for 3 nights in total).  

As the trees grow higher and higher those lower rooms will have an obstructed view of the MK (I would imagine??).   

DenLo... it will be interesting to hear what you find out.   Thank you for reaching out to DVC.  

MrsB


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DenLo said:


> Really on the 3rd Floor, that is news to me.  We were in a studio on the fourth floor XX18 and were told it was a Theme Park View.  We could see the castle easily.  However we got a lot of noise from people coming in from the parking lot.  Many seem to think, yelling is okay when you are coming into a building.  The sounds carried right up into to our room as we had left the door open because of the nice weather.  I prefer a more quiet room higher up.  I was really surprised as others had reported the 4th floor and lower as standard view.  I think I will write to Member Satisfaction dvcmembersatisfactionteam@disneyvacationclub.com to get a real answer.​



I hope you get an answer.  For the reallocation that they did there it actually seemed like there couldn't be any MK views on the 4th floor anymore much less on the 3rd floor.  If BLT room assignor is using those for MK views that is not good.


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I hope you get an answer.  For the reallocation that they did there it actually seemed like there couldn't be any MK views on the 4th floor anymore much less on the 3rd floor.  If BLT room assignor is using those for MK views that is not good.



Yeah, I was so disappointed when we received the "room ready" text and saw what room it was (as I keep a picture of the chart on my phone lol).  We were in Epcot and stopped what we were doing to go all the way back to the BLT to tell them there had been a mistake.  Because it was early in the day we figured there was still plenty of time and it could be corrected.  Sadly there were absolutely no rooms available for that evening.  

Hopefully we will get some clarification from DVC.


----------



## Gryhndmom

MrsBlovesDisney said:


> Hi all.  Just want to start a discussion regarding TPV rooms.  My understanding regarding TPV floors is that the rooms START on the 5th floor.   However a couple years ago we were put in a 1BDRM TPV on the FOURTH floor.  When I told the CM that those rooms don't start until the 5th floor he insisted that there are indeed TPV rooms also on the 4th floor.   Fast forward to yesterday when I called to reconfirm my room "request" for our stay in a couple of weeks.  Now I put in "8th floor or higher if possible please".  I never thought I'd have to request a TPV room floor because honestly even the 5th floor is still a nice view, but after being put on the 4th floor I don't want to take any chances.  When I discussed this issue with the CM she looked at her system and it said that TPV rooms "start on the 3rd floor"???
> I don't understand what is happening here.  Are the room categories being adjusted?  Who do we reach out to to find out why/ what's going on?



Hmmm....we have a 1bd TPV booked for October and will be very interested to see what Disney says what floor TPV starts. (We are dvc owners at BLT) Wonder too who they give priority too when request are made for high floors etc.


----------



## DenLo

I received a partial answer from DVC member satisfaction.  I was called while I was driving to the dentist yesterday.  I was told that there are no Theme Park rooms on the third floor.  That the lockoff 2BRs TPV rooms are on the third floor.  However the CM I spoke too could not provide the room  numbers that are theme park view for the 3rd or 4 floors.  She also stated that for dedicated 2BRs the Theme Park views start on the 5th floor.  I will be talking to someone at BLT this morning to see if they can give me answers as to what room numbers are TPV on the 3, 4, and 5 floor.  BTW, I was given a phone number to call BLT from the Celebration CM who I spoke with yesterday.  Hopefully using her name I will get someone to give me more answers.

I am not really positive she gave me a correct answer.  So don't get excited yet.


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

The reallocation was done before my time. Were members given the exact changes and are they adhering to those changes? Is there a place (a thread) that discusses the allocations done in the past?


----------



## DenLo

montrealdisneylovers said:


> The reallocation was done before my time. Were members given the exact changes and are they adhering to those changes? Is there a place (a thread) that discusses the allocations done in the past?



We were not given the exact changes for the reallocation.


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

Thank you DenLo.  It will be great to finally get accurate info (specific room #s) from DVC!


----------



## Days In the Sun

.


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

DenLo said:


> We were not given the exact changes for the reallocation.



Somehow this doesn’t seem right.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

montrealdisneylovers said:


> The reallocation was done before my time. Were members given the exact changes and are they adhering to those changes? Is there a place (a thread) that discusses the allocations done in the past?



They did announce how many units were changed I believe.  And that's why it became apparent that the only way that was done removed TPV from the 3rd floor (and there were lots of complaints about it) and probably removed it from the 4th floor too.  It's almost sounding like they've forgotten about it.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DenLo said:


> I was told that* there are no Theme Park rooms on the third floor. * That the lockoff 2BRs TPV rooms are on the third floor.  However the CM I spoke too could not provide the room  numbers that are theme park view for the 3rd or 4 floors.  .



I assume that you meant you were told there *are* TPV rooms on the 3rd floor since the next sentence says there are?


----------



## Days In the Sun

.


----------



## Gryhndmom

DenLo said:


> I received a partial answer from DVC member satisfaction.  I was called while I was driving to the dentist yesterday.  I was told that there are no Theme Park rooms on the third floor.  That the lockoff 2BRs TPV rooms are on the third floor.  However the CM I spoke too could not provide the room  numbers that are theme park view for the 3rd or 4 floors.  She also stated that for dedicated 2BRs the Theme Park views start on the 5th floor.  I will be talking to someone at BLT this morning to see if they can give me answers as to what room numbers are TPV on the 3, 4, and 5 floor.  BTW, I was given a phone number to call BLT from the Celebration CM who I spoke with yesterday.  Hopefully using her name I will get someone to give me more answers.
> 
> I am not really positive she gave me a correct answer.  So don't get excited yet.


Thanks for the update...can’t wait to hear what other information you gather.


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

I'm going to call DVC and see if the gentleman to whom I always talk to is in this morning (not the salesman, but who I call to make reservations, changes, etc).  If so, I'm going to ask him to check his computer just to confirm that what the other CM told me the other day (my contact was out so I spoke with the next available CM) is the same info that he sees on his computer.  Then I'll ask him who we reach out to to find out what happened with regard to the reallocation of room view assignments.

(EDIT: My guy wasn't in yesterday nor today so I'll keep you all posted)

My memory is not so great but I DO recall now speaking with a CM after that trip when we were put into a 4th floor room.  When I initially told her about my issue she agreed with me and said the TPV rooms start on the 5th floor, but when she dug into her computer for more info she was surprised to see it actually said there were rooms considered TPV on the 4th floor (tho I don't recall her saying there were some on the 3rd floor as well). 

I'm just curious who gets to change these allocations and shouldn't the members have a say, or at least be advised?

Also, depending on what we find out I wonder if I should bring up this issue on the Disboards Facebook page for more exposure.  Thoughts?

Oh!!  And a shout out again to DenLo for getting the ball rolling on this!!   Hopefully we can get some clarity!


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

2 bedroom lockoffs are basically a 1-bedroom and a studio together right? I have a TPV studio booked for June and did put in a request for higher floors. What is a realistic idea of what floors to anticipate getting a TPV studio on? I had thought it was 5th floor and above from looking at the chart on the front page but is that an inaccurate chart?


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

CookieandOatmeal said:


> 2 bedroom lockoffs are basically a 1-bedroom and a studio together right? I have a TPV studio booked for June and did put in a request for higher floors. What is a realistic idea of what floors to anticipate getting a TPV studio on? I had thought it was 5th floor and above from looking at the chart on the front page but is that an inaccurate chart?




You are correct.  Lockoffs are 1BDRM's and Studios that have a door that locks in between them.   

We are hoping to get some clarification as to exactly what floor the TPV rooms are supposed to start on as it has been a "gray area" for many of us.  
Stay tuned....


----------



## KatyWDW

Thank you for this thread! Very helpful for our upcoming trip!


----------



## beccasmom

I’ve attached two pics from from one-bedroom BLT unit 8110, on the 11th floor.  Lakeview unit with bonus MK view.  It’s not accessible and connects with room 8108.


----------



## beccasmom

_BLT one-bedroom unit #4721, lake view.   Not accessible.  We once stayed here for one night.  Could see the Electrical Water Parade and the water fountains when slider was open.  But view was pretty obstructed and we were able to move to a room with a clearer view (higher floor).  _


----------



## MrsP833

I love the pics! Thanks for sharing. We recently bought at BLT, and this thread is so helpful.


----------



## trishadono

I had screen shot these once from page one. Hope it helps


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

trishadono said:


> View attachment 305628 View attachment 305629
> 
> I had screen shot these once from page one. Hope it helps


We were put in a 4th floor MKV room during a trip a couple years ago.  We told the CM that that room category should be a Standard View room and he insisted that the 4th floor does indeed have MKV rooms.  We are still trying to get clarity on this....


----------



## DenLo

DenLo said:


> I received a partial answer from DVC member satisfaction.  I was called while I was driving to the dentist yesterday.  I was told that there are no Theme Park rooms on the third floor.  That the lockoff 2BRs TPV rooms are on the third floor.  However the CM I spoke too could not provide the room  numbers that are theme park view for the 3rd or 4 floors.  She also stated that for dedicated 2BRs the Theme Park views start on the 5th floor.  I will be talking to someone at BLT this morning to see if they can give me answers as to what room numbers are TPV on the 3, 4, and 5 floor.  BTW, I was given a phone number to call BLT from the Celebration CM who I spoke with yesterday.  Hopefully using her name I will get someone to give me more answers.
> 
> I am not really positive she gave me a correct answer.  So don't get excited yet.



Since we are currently at BLT, I decided to go to the front desk and have them look up on the computer each floor for BLT.  It took so long that we only did the even numbered rooms.  It turns out to be different from the charts we have on this thread. 

*Bay Lake  Tower  - Even number rooms ONLY*


*First Floor* - Standard View All rooms

*Second Floor* -  Standard View All rooms

*Third Floor* -  Standard View except for 7344 which is Lake View

*
Fourth Floor* -Standard View Rooms are 7402, 7404, 7406, 7408, 7410, 7412, 7414 and 7430

        Lake View Room -  7432, 7434, 7436, 7438, 7440, 7442, and 7444

        Theme Park View Rooms are 7416, 7418, 7420, 7422, 7424, 7426, and 7428

*
Fifth Floor* -   Standard View Rooms - 7402, 7404, 7406, 7408, 7410, 7412, 7414

        Lake View Rooms -   7532, 7534, 7536, 7538, 7540, 7542, and 7544

        Theme Park View Rooms are 7516, 7518, 7520, 7522, 7524, 7526, 7528 and 7530

*
Floors 6 through 16* - Standard View Rooms - NONE

        Lake View Rooms - XX02, XX04, XX06, XX08, XX10, XX12, XX14,
XX32, XX34, XX36, XX38, XX40, XX42, and XX44​Theme Park View Rooms - XX16, XX18, XX20, XX22, XX24, XX26, XX28 and XX30


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

DenLo said:


> Since we are currently at BLT, I decided to go to the front desk and have them look up on the computer each floor for BLT.  It took so long that we only did the even numbered rooms.  It turns out to be different from the charts we have on this thread.
> 
> *Bay Lake  Tower  - Even number rooms ONLY*
> 
> 
> *First Floor* - Standard View All rooms
> 
> *Second Floor* -  Standard View All rooms
> 
> *Third Floor* -  Standard View except for 7344 which is Lake View
> 
> *
> Fourth Floor* -Standard View Rooms are 7402, 7404, 7406, 7408, 7410, 7412, 7414 and 7430
> 
> Lake View Room -  7432, 7434, 7436, 7438, 7440, 7442, and 7444
> 
> Theme Park View Rooms are 7416, 7418, 7420, 7422, 7424, 7426, and 7428
> 
> *
> Fifth Floor* -   Standard View Rooms - 7402, 7404, 7406, 7408, 7410, 7412, 7414
> 
> Lake View Rooms -   7532, 7534, 7536, 7538, 7540, 7542, and 7544
> 
> Theme Park View Rooms are 7516, 7518, 7520, 7522, 7524, 7526, 7528 and 7530
> 
> *
> Floors 6 through 16* - Standard View Rooms - NONE
> 
> Lake View Rooms - XX02, XX04, XX06, XX08, XX10, XX12, XX14,
> XX32, XX34, XX36, XX38, XX40, XX42, and XX44​Theme Park View Rooms - XX16, XX18, XX20, XX22, XX24, XX26, XX28 and XX30





DenLo said:


> Since we are currently at BLT, I decided to go to the front desk and have them look up on the computer each floor for BLT.  It took so long that we only did the even numbered rooms.  It turns out to be different from the charts we have on this thread.
> 
> *Bay Lake  Tower  - Even number rooms ONLY*
> 
> 
> *First Floor* - Standard View All rooms
> 
> *Second Floor* -  Standard View All rooms
> 
> *Third Floor* -  Standard View except for 7344 which is Lake View
> 
> *
> Fourth Floor* -Standard View Rooms are 7402, 7404, 7406, 7408, 7410, 7412, 7414 and 7430
> 
> Lake View Room -  7432, 7434, 7436, 7438, 7440, 7442, and 7444
> 
> Theme Park View Rooms are 7416, 7418, 7420, 7422, 7424, 7426, and 7428
> 
> *
> Fifth Floor* -   Standard View Rooms - 7402, 7404, 7406, 7408, 7410, 7412, 7414
> 
> Lake View Rooms -   7532, 7534, 7536, 7538, 7540, 7542, and 7544
> 
> Theme Park View Rooms are 7516, 7518, 7520, 7522, 7524, 7526, 7528 and 7530
> 
> *
> Floors 6 through 16* - Standard View Rooms - NONE
> 
> Lake View Rooms - XX02, XX04, XX06, XX08, XX10, XX12, XX14,
> XX32, XX34, XX36, XX38, XX40, XX42, and XX44​Theme Park View Rooms - XX16, XX18, XX20, XX22, XX24, XX26, XX28 and XX30



THANK YOU DenLo!!!!   I don't know how to change the chart, hopefully someone will.  In the meantime I'll be making notes on my printed out version.

I'm sad that the 4th floor has been confirmed to be a MKV.     Just went back to the first page  and looked at what the view looks like from the 4th floor.  Not horrible, just a bummer looking up at the monorail track.  Wish they would change it back to a standard view....


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

I am getting a bit nervous that I will get a room on the 4th or 5th floor and have that view looking at the contemporary versus a straight on view of MK. If I do, I don't think I will spring for a TPV again. Just keeping my fingers crossed for the best outcome.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DenLo said:


> Since we are currently at BLT, I decided to go to the front desk and have them look up on the computer each floor for BLT.  It took so long that we only did the even numbered rooms.  It turns out to be different from the charts we have on this thread.
> 
> *Bay Lake  Tower  - Even number rooms ONLY*
> 
> 
> *First Floor* - Standard View All rooms
> 
> *Second Floor* -  Standard View All rooms
> 
> *Third Floor* -  Standard View except for 7344 which is Lake View
> 
> *
> Fourth Floor* -Standard View Rooms are 7402, 7404, 7406, 7408, 7410, 7412, 7414 and 7430
> 
> Lake View Room -  7432, 7434, 7436, 7438, 7440, 7442, and 7444
> 
> Theme Park View Rooms are 7416, 7418, 7420, 7422, 7424, 7426, and 7428
> 
> *
> Fifth Floor* -   Standard View Rooms - 7402, 7404, 7406, 7408, 7410, 7412, 7414
> 
> Lake View Rooms -   7532, 7534, 7536, 7538, 7540, 7542, and 7544
> 
> Theme Park View Rooms are 7516, 7518, 7520, 7522, 7524, 7526, 7528 and 7530
> 
> *
> Floors 6 through 16* - Standard View Rooms - NONE
> 
> Lake View Rooms - XX02, XX04, XX06, XX08, XX10, XX12, XX14,
> XX32, XX34, XX36, XX38, XX40, XX42, and XX44​Theme Park View Rooms - XX16, XX18, XX20, XX22, XX24, XX26, XX28 and XX30



Nice of you to take the time to do this Denlo!

Haven't some people been giving 3rd floor rooms - since the reallocation - and were told they were MK rooms?  If I remember and get a chance it's time to go back and see if this can possible match up to that reallocation or maybe someone else has done that?  I'm afraid that they are getting a little loose with the assignments when they feel like it  but don't have anything specific to back it up until I do some room for room comparisons.


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

CookieandOatmeal said:


> I am getting a bit nervous that I will get a room on the 4th or 5th floor and have that view looking at the contemporary versus a straight on view of MK. If I do, I don't think I will spring for a TPV again. Just keeping my fingers crossed for the best outcome.


Your best bet is to call and "request" 6th floor or higher.  Hopefully that will decrease your chances of getting the 4th or 5th floor.


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Nice of you to take the time to do this Denlo!
> 
> Haven't some people been giving 3rd floor rooms - since the reallocation - and were told they were MK rooms?  If I remember and get a chance it's time to go back and see if this can possible match up to that reallocation or maybe someone else has done that?  I'm afraid that they are getting a little loose with the assignments when they feel like it  but don't have anything specific to back it up until I do some room for room comparisons.



I hope you get a chance to do that, as I have no idea how!


----------



## trishadono

MrsBlovesDisney said:


> We were put in a 4th floor MKV room during a trip a couple years ago.  We told the CM that that room category should be a Standard View room and he insisted that the 4th floor does indeed have MKV rooms.  We are still trying to get clarity on this....


I got a room on the 4th floor lake view and also was told a lake view not std. I think when they made this chart it was a guess . Also disney doesn't show or report anything to use to their advantage. 

I wasn't thrilled but in the end our room was ok. However I would be upset if I paid TPV prices and got a 4th. Sorry that happened to you.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

MrsBlovesDisney said:


> Your best bet is to call and "request" 6th floor or higher.  Hopefully that will decrease your chances of getting the 4th or 5th floor.



I already put in a request for higher floors. I hope that is good enough to increase my odds of not getting a 4th or 5th floor room. 

I just sent another email to revise the request to 6th floor or higher. Let's hope it works!


----------



## Days In the Sun

trishadono said:


> I got a room on the 4th floor lake view and also was told a lake view not std. I think when they made this chart it was a guess . Also disney doesn't show or report anything to use to their advantage.
> 
> I wasn't thrilled but in the end our room was ok. However I would be upset if I paid TPV prices and got a 4th. Sorry that happened to you.



Same.  3rd floor lake view November 2017, even number, 7310 conflicts with above info. From my receipt:

Bay Lake Tower at Disney's Contemporary Resort RM 7310


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

The chart above was started as the best guess from the initial units allocated.  Then if there was consistent reports of people receiving a certain room under a certain view it would be modified.  HOWEVER - one of the problems at BLT was that some of these rooms have not been consistently given under certain views thus my comment about some willy nilly assignments as they are needed.


----------



## Gemini1131

So we were just there for princess half weekend in 7332 and had used points for lake view so I see what you mean about Willy nilly


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Gemini1131 said:


> So we were just there for princess half weekend in 7332 and had used points for lake view so I see what you mean about Willy nilly



Yep - that doesn't match to what Denlo found when going thru with the front desk just a few days ago.  And that's pretty much been the entire history at BLT.


----------



## DenLo

Days In the Sun said:


> Same.  3rd floor lake view November 2017, even number, 7310 conflicts with above info. From my receipt:
> 
> Bay Lake Tower at Disney's Contemporary Resort RM 7310



Did your receipt also show Lake View?  That is even different from what I was told.  They mentioned that some of the rooms on the inside were blocked by trees and were not lake view because of it.  But how they could just suddenly change a DVC room to one type or another without an adjustment made no sense.  That is when I gave up on the room numbers on the inside.  I requested a written copy of the views and no one would give it, neither from DVC Member Satisfaction nor at the front desk.  No one seemed to think there was one.  They really depend on the computer to tell them.


----------



## Gemini1131

View from 7332 if you look out to left. Front view was contemporary and monorail


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

DenLo said:


> Did your receipt also show Lake View?  That is even different from what I was told.  They mentioned that some of the rooms on the inside were blocked by trees and were not lake view because of it.  But how they could just suddenly change a DVC room to one type or another without an adjustment made no sense.  That is when I gave up on the room numbers on the inside. * I requested a written copy of the views and no one would give it, neither from DVC Member Satisfaction nor at the front desk.  No one seemed to think there was one. * They really depend on the computer to tell them.



Somehow this doesn’t seem right. It is my understanding (please correct me if I am wrong as it was before I became an owner)that there was a reclassification of some rooms based on view (not sure if this led to a reallocation of points). Therefore each room should be clearly allocated to a view (not willy nilly).


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

montrealdisneylovers said:


> Somehow this doesn’t seem right. It is my understanding (please correct me if I am wrong as it was before I became an owner)that there was a reclassification of some rooms based on view (not sure if this led to a reallocation of points). Therefore each room should be clearly allocated to a view (not willy nilly).



That is how it _should_ be.  It clearly isn't though.


----------



## Days In the Sun

DenLo said:


> Did your receipt also show Lake View?  That is even different from what I was told.  They mentioned that some of the rooms on the inside were blocked by trees and were not lake view because of it.  But how they could just suddenly change a DVC room to one type or another without an adjustment made no sense.  That is when I gave up on the room numbers on the inside.  I requested a written copy of the views and no one would give it, neither from DVC Member Satisfaction nor at the front desk.  No one seemed to think there was one.  They really depend on the computer to tell them.



No, that seems to be conveniently not on the receipts.

Here's my reservation ... "Can't wait to welcome you home" email:



Here's the room ready notification, around 1pm:


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The chart above was started as the best guess from the initial units allocated.  Then if there was consistent reports of people receiving a certain room under a certain view it would be modified.  HOWEVER - one of the problems at BLT was that some of these rooms have not been consistently given under certain views thus my comment about some willy nilly assignments as they are needed.


Agreed.  I think some of those rooms change on a daily basis ....whatever is needed at the time.


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

I posted on "DISboards! on Facebook" to get a wider audience.  Perhaps someone has some insight or a solution.  I just want to know if this is the way it will always be, wishy washy view assignments, or if it should  be consistent.


----------



## DenLo

MrsBlovesDisney said:


> I posted on "DISboards! on Facebook" to get a wider audience.  Perhaps someone has some insight or a solution.  I just want to know if this is the way it will always be, wishy washy view assignments, or if it should  be consistent.



I am beginning to think so.  I really don't understand why DVC does not just publish the view categories by room number for DVC villas and studios.  It is not like they should change regularly or as needed based on demand.  The view assignments should be set based on the point charts, not the height of the trees as one CM was telling me some of the lake views are determined for the odd numbered rooms (if you can't see the lake because of the trees then it is standard view).  It might work that way for regular cash stays but not for DVC points/cash stays.


----------



## DenLo

Days In the Sun said:


> No, that seems to be conveniently not on the receipts.
> 
> Here's my reservation ... "Can't wait to welcome you home" email:
> 
> View attachment 308544
> 
> Here's the room ready notification, around 1pm:
> 
> View attachment 308545



Thanks for the reservation confirmation.  I wish they had put it on your receipt.  It would have been a nice confirmation.


----------



## Days In the Sun

DenLo said:


> Thanks for the reservation confirmation.  I wish they had put it on your receipt.  It would have been a nice confirmation.



I checked back on a number of my receipts on points from BLT, Poly, GFV, AKV and BWV and none list the room category.  The only exception was a stay at GFV LV 1BD where it was listed as a cash reservation  in a line item (not the header info) the room type, room number, lakeview and amount we were charged.  My point in mentioning it is that it is likely if you stay on cash at BLT, the room number and category would be listed on the receipt.


----------



## kboo

Days In the Sun said:


> No, that seems to be conveniently not on the receipts.
> 
> Here's my reservation ... "Can't wait to welcome you home" email:
> 
> View attachment 308544
> 
> Here's the room ready notification, around 1pm:
> 
> View attachment 308545


Wow. That is NOT cool. We were in 7404 recently as a STANDARD 1br. They apologized that they couldn't put me on the 5th floor despite my request for a "high floor". I'm sorry.


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

Don't know why this thread doesn't show up in my conversations.  Anybody know how I can refer to it right away?  I always have to search page after page for it.  I used to be able to go to my profile and find old threads, but for some reason nothing is showing up.  Thoughts anyone?


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

Why don’t you just set it up as a watched thread? Under the title is a line that says “watch thread”. Click on that and you can choose to receive an alert when someone posts something new. You can also click on the link “watched threads” to find all threads that you are following. That link is closer to the top of the page (at least on my iPhone-it may be different on the pc laptop version)


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

montrealdisneylovers said:


> Why don’t you just set it up as a watched thread? Under the title is a line that says “watch thread”. Click on that and you can choose to receive an alert when someone posts something new. You can also click on the link “watched threads” to find all threads that you are following. That link is closer to the top of the page (at least on my iPhone-it may be different on the pc laptop version)


Yup, I've been "watching" and commenting on this particular thread for years.  If someone comments I'll get an alert.  However, if I want to refer back to this thread and no one has commented in a while I have to search for it (and my memory doesn't serve me as well as it used to lol), plus when I click on Alerts only the past few days shows up.  On the drop down screen wasn't there a "subscriptions" link?  I see "conversations", but when I click on that it's all old conversations from like 2013 and previously.  Not sure if that's when there was an update to this forum. Maybe because I'm on a Mac.    Oh well, this isn't the place for me to be asking, just thought it was weird. 

This thread is my lifeline for all things BLT!!


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

I am certainly not an expert on using this forum and this is probably my favourite thread as well!! 

I can find it by clicking on watched threads and then there is a box that will show unread threads. Mine usually says “you do not have any watched threads that are unread”. Right below that is a small link that says “show all watched threads”. When I click on that a list comes up and I can easily find it (I don’t follow many). 

There may be a simpler way and I look forward to hearing from others but this works for me!!


----------



## bearich

I have a standard 1br booked at BLT for the first week in May. We are paying cash and booked it through our Disney travel agent. What's a good room request for something that's quiet. Our son is a restless sleeper even with a sound machine. What should I ask for that could ensure a bit of peace and quiet. Nice views are great but something quiet is most important since my kid has insomnia issues. Thanks!


----------



## supersnoop

bearich said:


> I have a standard 1br booked at BLT for the first week in May. We are paying cash and booked it through our Disney travel agent. What's a good room request for something that's quiet. Our son is a restless sleeper even with a sound machine. What should I ask for that could ensure a bit of peace and quiet. Nice views are great but something quiet is most important since my kid has insomnia issues. Thanks!


I’d request “high floor” or maybe “far from lobby” if fireworks would be a problem. Keep in mind that “standard” isn’t the same for cash rooms. You may be put in a Lake-view room on a standard cash reservation.


----------



## bearich

supersnoop said:


> I’d request “high floor” or maybe “far from lobby” if fireworks would be a problem. Keep in mind that “standard” isn’t the same for cash rooms. You may be put in a Lake-view room on a standard cash reservation.



Thanks, this is helpful. Should I request anything like even or odd number or north, etc? Is a room with more of a lake view quieter than a parking lot/MK view room or will we still hear a good amount of noise from the electrical water pageant?


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

montrealdisneylovers said:


> I am certainly not an expert on using this forum and this is probably my favourite thread as well!!
> 
> I can find it by clicking on watched threads and then there is a box that will show unread threads. Mine usually says “you do not have any watched threads that are unread”. Right below that is a small link that says “show all watched threads”. When I click on that a list comes up and I can easily find it (I don’t follow many).
> 
> There may be a simpler way and I look forward to hearing from others but this works for me!!


THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THIS!!  All this time I've been clicking on my Profile page trying to find old threads under "subscriptions"!  I never even NOTICED the "WATCHED THREADS" etc,  across the top under FORUMS....until you just mentioned it!  Again thanks!!


----------



## gillep

We just got back from our first stay at BLT, lake view studio.  We were in room 8637 which was the perfect location for us, we were close to the elevators which was nice, and we absolutely loved being on the 16th floor. I didn't think that the room felt too small and I loved the large entry way to store our luggage, my biggest issue was the small bathroom sink area, I have no idea how I was supposed to get ready there.  Our furniture was pretty beat up, there were stains on the sofa, very obvious marks on all of the wood furniture, and batting coming out of the bed.  The biggest negative for me was the lobby scent, it was way too strong and unfortunately unavoidable when going to do laundry.  We really enjoyed our stay, but likely would not spend the points to stay regularly, we would look into a couple nights of a split stay again though.


----------



## DenLo

gillep said:


> We just got back from our first stay at BLT, lake view studio.  We were in room 8637 which was the perfect location for us, we were close to the elevators which was nice, and we absolutely loved being on the 16th floor. I didn't think that the room felt too small and I loved the large entry way to store our luggage, my biggest issue was the small bathroom sink area, I have no idea how I was supposed to get ready there.  Our furniture was pretty beat up, there were stains on the sofa, very obvious marks on all of the wood furniture, and batting coming out of the bed.  The biggest negative for me was the lobby scent, it was way too strong and unfortunately unavoidable when going to do laundry.  We really enjoyed our stay, but likely would not spend the points to stay regularly, we would look into a couple nights of a split stay again though.



It sounds like that room needs some maintenance maybe even down time for repairs.  I hope you had time to call maintenance while you were there.  The sink in the bathroom gets to me too.  The shelving is just so awkward to use when you are under 5.5 feet and not have much countertop around the sink is a pain.  I don't how many times I have knocked things into the sink. 

I definitely know what you mean about the lobby scent.  It causes me to have asthma problems and I had to leave when talking to a check-in CM because I couldn't talk and breathe at the same time.  I often walk to the north elevator to get to the laundry room even if my room is right next to the south elevator.


----------



## gillep

DenLo said:


> It sounds like that room needs some maintenance maybe even down time for repairs.  I hope you had time to call maintenance while you were there.  The sink in the bathroom gets to me too.  The shelving is just so awkward to use when you are under 5.5 feet and not have much countertop around the sink is a pain.  I don't how many times I have knocked things into the sink.
> 
> I definitely know what you mean about the lobby scent.  It causes me to have asthma problems and I had to leave when talking to a check-in CM because I couldn't talk and breathe at the same time.  I often walk to the north elevator to get to the laundry room even if my room is right next to the south elevator.



Yes, I made a list and called maintenance before we left, I also informed the front desk of the issues we noticed.  In all my DVC stays this was the most heavily beat up room by far, it looked like it really needed some TLC.

Being on the 16th floor, and only being there a couple nights, I decided to stick with the elevator that I knew worked to get me where I needed to go and just dealt with that terrible scent. If I had spent any more time there I certainly would have figured out an alternate way because it really did bother me, and I can't ever remember having issues with scents before.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Just checked into my 1BR lake view. They assigned me 7210 and insist this 2nd floor room is lake view. They offered me 5th floor south end (near CR) today or 9th floor north (Space Mnt end) tomorrow. 

My bday is Sunday & a friend is coming for the weekend with her DD who's graduating so I told them I would wait for tomorrow's 9th floor room. 

Phone in room not working. I don't need it but will let them know when I check out.


----------



## gillep

lovesdumbo said:


> Just checked into my 1BR lake view. They assigned me 7210 and insist this 2nd floor room is lake view. They offered me 5th floor south end (near CR) today or 9th floor north (Space Mnt end) tomorrow.
> 
> My bday is Sunday & a friend is coming for the weekend with her DD who's graduating so I told them I would wait for tomorrow's 9th floor room.
> 
> Phone in room not working. I don't need it but will let them know when I check out.



Did you check to see if the phone was plugged in, we were at BLT a couple weeks ago and had to plug the phone in so that we could call bell services, I have never had to do that before and thought it wasn't working at first.


----------



## Days In the Sun

lovesdumbo said:


> Just checked into my 1BR lake view. They assigned me 7210 and insist this 2nd floor room is lake view. They offered me 5th floor south end (near CR) today or 9th floor north (Space Mnt end) tomorrow.
> 
> My bday is Sunday & a friend is coming for the weekend with her DD who's graduating so I told them I would wait for tomorrow's 9th floor room.
> 
> Phone in room not working. I don't need it but will let them know when I check out.



I was the one who reported getting 7310 1BR as a lake view last November, one up from you.  My thought at the time  was that so many people are requesting even number North Tower that they do whatever they can to fill the even rooms as lake views. Not sold on that being the case but just a thought. We were doing a split stay so stayed with room but moved eventually to a standard studio on the ground floor.  Daughter commented on how much she preferred the location of the second room, and we could see the lake better lol.

Enjoy your stay, you're at Disney!


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

Days In the Sun said:


> I was the one who reported getting 7310 1BR as a lake view last November, one up from you.  My thought at the time  was that so many people are requesting even number North Tower that they do whatever they can to fill the even rooms as lake views. Not sold on that being the case but just a thought. We were doing a split stay so stayed with room but moved eventually to a standard studio on the ground floor.  Daughter commented on how much she preferred the location of the second room, and we could see the lake better lol.
> 
> Enjoy your stay, you're at Disney!





lovesdumbo said:


> Just checked into my 1BR lake view. They assigned me 7210 and insist this 2nd floor room is lake view. They offered me 5th floor south end (near CR) today or 9th floor north (Space Mnt end) tomorrow.
> 
> My bday is Sunday & a friend is coming for the weekend with her DD who's graduating so I told them I would wait for tomorrow's 9th floor room.
> 
> Phone in room not working. I don't need it but will let them know when I check out.


Drives me crazy when they just change room categories whenever needed!    I would LOVE to know how to get an "official" map so that when this happens we can refer to it.  Did you both get points returned since you paid for a Lake View but were assigned a Standard?


----------



## lynnfitz

Hi, we're booked in a 1 bedroom lakeview, I wanted the side over looking the marina-I know I read its the south side of the building, besides asking for south side, do I have to request an even or odd number room too?  Thanks!


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

lynnfitz said:


> Hi, we're booked in a 1 bedroom lakeview, I wanted the side over looking the marina-I know I read its the south side of the building, besides asking for south side, do I have to request an even or odd number room too?  Thanks!


We will be staying in a 1 BDRM Lake View room in November and also requested that area.   Even numbered rooms are on the outside of the "C".   So I requested even numbered, marina view.


----------



## RobinEJ

This thread is awesome, I just wanted to thank everyone for the awesome photos and reviews!


----------



## DenLo

MrsBlovesDisney said:


> Drives me crazy when they just change room categories whenever needed!    I would LOVE to know how to get an "official" map so that when this happens we can refer to it.  Did you both get points returned since you paid for a Lake View but were assigned a Standard?



I tried and they wouldn't give me one in March. I was writing down room numbers like crazy until I realized they could change it all next week.


----------



## disneyholic family

DenLo said:


> I tried and they wouldn't give me one in March. I was writing down room numbers like crazy until I realized they could change it all next week.



that's really upsetting!
well, we're new BLT owners and i'm booking for august - not sure what to request....time to do a little research....or a lot of research..


----------



## bobbiwoz

7104 the best standard view one bedroom we have ever had!


----------



## disneyholic family

are all standard rooms on the ground floor?


----------



## supersnoop

disneyholic family said:


> are all standard rooms on the ground floor?


All rooms on the ground floor are standard view, but not all standard view rooms are on the ground floor.


----------



## Ben E N

disneyholic family said:


> are all standard rooms on the ground floor?



Check the first post in this thread to get a general idea of where the standard view rooms are.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

disneyholic family said:


> are all standard rooms on the ground floor?



In general floors 1-3 are standard view and you can get rooms on 4-5 pretty consistently.   The "consistently" is the question for BLT as some rooms get assigned under different views.


----------



## BillPA

check this link:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/b...nks-last-update-of-post-1-10-21-2015.2257082/


----------



## Gryhndmom

We just checked into BLT and booked a theme park room....VERY disappointed to be on the fourth floor RIGHT over the awning for the entrance! Put in a request for a high floor and this is what we got (we are in a 1bd).  We had lots of extra points from buying a resale BLT contract so spent the extra points for theme park and will not do again. Our usual north tower even number lake view we like better.

On a plus note...the room was ready around noon time so really nice to get settled in the room for a mid day break!


----------



## BillPA

4th floor in NOT TPV, it's standard view. I would comp[lain and get points back.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

BillPA said:


> 4th floor in NOT TPV, it's standard view. I would comp[lain and get points back.



I agree - it's really not possible that's TPV.  It used to be but then they moved some rooms out of the TPV into standard view.  For the number they announced they were changing the only ones that really made sense were the 4th floor I thought.   I too had a 4th floor TPV studio for my very first stay there.  And it was just below the walkway so many were looking into the room.  I ended up shutting the curtains so at least they were only looking at me when out on the balcony.


----------



## Gryhndmom

BillPA said:


> 4th floor in NOT TPV, it's standard view. I would comp[lain and get points back.





KAT4DISNEY said:


> I agree - it's really not possible that's TPV.  It used to be but then they moved some rooms out of the TPV into standard view.  For the number they announced they were changing the only ones that really made sense were the 4th floor I thought.   I too had a 4th floor TPV studio for my very first stay there.  And it was just below the walkway so many were looking into the room.  I ended up shutting the curtains so at least they were only looking at me when out on the balcony.



Per the front desk...theme park view starts on the 4th floor (I am sending owner service an email about this issue since I also found out in call with the front desk that my request for a high floor made through calling owner services DID NOT show up when the room assignments were made. They can move us up to the 12th floor on Tuesday so at least for five nights we will be on a much higher floor).

Front desk also said there are only two 1bd units per floor for theme park view.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Gryhndmom said:


> Per the front desk...theme park view starts on the 4th floor (I am sending owner service an email about this issue since I also found out in call with the front desk that my request for a high floor made through calling owner services DID NOT show up when the room assignments were made. They can move us up to the 12th floor on Tuesday so at least for five nights we will be on a much higher floor).
> 
> Front desk also said there are only two 1bd units per floor for theme park view.



Oh, they definitely put people in them again for TPV but following the point reallocation it's hard to believe they actually are in that category.  I think that may have been done back in 2010 or 11.

Regarding requests - it isn't completely unusual for the to not make it thru or for the room assignors and front desk to say they did not see them.  You really can't count on it at all. 

------------
_So - was looking back and there were 10 rooms that were changed.  It used to be 3rd floor was also part of the TPV category.  There was a poster who speculated that a 5th floor room would be shifted to standard view and there would still be some 4th floor rooms in TPV.  But with 10 rooms moving out there would have to have been some 4th floor changed.  Here's what they speculated:_

_"You could be right. However, I have my own theory as to the "10 rooms" they plan to reassign:

3rd floor - all rooms reassigned as SV (7316, 7318, 7320, 7326, 7328, 7330)
4th floor - half of the rooms reassigned as SV (7426, 7428, 7430)
5th floor - one room reassigned as SV (7530)"_


----------



## Gryhndmom

We have successfully moved from the 4th floor room 7420 to the 12th floor and a much better view. Member services was very apologetic about not getting the high floor room request to BLT and DH and I got daily extra fast passes for the inconvenience!  (In my email to member services I told them when I called in and asked them to listen to the recording).

So to recap TPV floors....4th floor is now considered TPV which I don’t agree with but for some reason DVC didn’t consult me


----------



## MrsP833

I'm glad you were able to be moved. It's crazy to pay that much more in points and get a fourth floor room for TPV.


----------



## Joben

So I just lucked into a last minute room at BLT. We extended our stay and decided to come in to WDW a day earlier for our F&W run weekend. So we are now arriving on 10/31/19. We were staying at an All Star and then a 1 bdrm Standard View popped up for 28 points. I needed to use up some points or bank on Friday. I took the BLT but I have never stayed there. We were hoping to watch Hallowishes at the DVC lounge and we have brunch at the Wave booked on the 1st when we check into OKW Any advice for a first timer?


----------



## ElizabethG

Joben said:


> So I just lucked into a last minute room at BLT. We extended our stay and decided to come in to WDW a day earlier for our F&W run weekend. So we are now arriving on 10/31/19. We were staying at an All Star and then a 1 bdrm Standard View popped up for 28 points. I needed to use up some points or bank on Friday. I took the BLT but I have never stayed there. We were hoping to watch Hallowishes at the DVC lounge and we have brunch at the Wave booked on the 1st when we check into OKW Any advice for a first timer?


Congrats! I love the shops at the Contemporary. We also like to get takeout from Contempo Cafe and bring back to our room. One of my favorite things about the location is the proximity and access to so many other resorts (for meals, shopping, and other activities). There is easy access to GF, Poly, WL, and FW. So, convenient for classes at CCV or activities at Fort Wilderness. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Be sure you check out of BLT in person.  It will make your check in at OKW easier.


----------



## RachaelA

We stay on the 4th floor every single year (seriously 4 or 5 years in a row) and it’s always standard view. That’s crazy they are assigning people TPV rooms in it 

We check in Saturday in another standard view with a 4th floor request so I guess we’ll see!


----------



## foodiddiedoo

For those of you with experience with the two bedrooms, is it noisy at all in the ones near the elevator banks like 7616 or 7630 for example?


----------



## Dean1953

What did I do wrong?  I studied the map, locations of standard studios and that the range was from the first to fifth floors.  I didn’t want to get too specific, so I just said hire floor when I made the reservation.  I called again a week ago to confirm this and was told that they would try but nothing was promised.  We got to the resort yesterday at 10 and room wasn’t ready but I did ask the front desk which room was assigned.  All I was told, it wouldn’t be a first floor studio.  I went to MK and got the text at 2 that the room was ready and it was 7218.  It has a parking lot view and a view of the monorail.  At 4, I talked with check in and said that I had requested a high floor and got one on the second floor.  She called whoever does reservations and was told that there were no standard studios above the second floor.  Obviosly, that contradicts what’s said here.  If what they said isn’t correct, I’ll follow this up with Disney when I get home.  For me, the view is nice but not a deal breaker but I don’t want to waste my time making requests at the 11 month period and following them up when the request isn’t an option.  Any suggestions?


----------



## ElizabethG

Dean1953 said:


> What did I do wrong?  I studied the map, locations of standard studios and that the range was from the first to fifth floors.  I didn’t want to get too specific, so I just said hire floor when I made the reservation.  I called again a week ago to confirm this and was told that they would try but nothing was promised.  We got to the resort yesterday at 10 and room wasn’t ready but I did ask the front desk which room was assigned.  All I was told, it wouldn’t be a first floor studio.  I went to MK and got the text at 2 that the room was ready and it was 7218.  It has a parking lot view and a view of the monorail.  At 4, I talked with check in and said that I had requested a high floor and got one on the second floor.  She called whoever does reservations and was told that there were no standard studios above the second floor.  Obviosly, that contradicts what’s said here.  If what they said isn’t correct, I’ll follow this up with Disney when I get home.  For me, the view is nice but not a deal breaker but I don’t want to waste my time making requests at the 11 month period and following them up when the request isn’t an option.  Any suggestions?


I think for both standard and TP view studios, a request doesn't get you much. Since they are filled to capacity, if the other rooms are occupied when you check in, they are not available. I have checked in to a TP view studio to have them tell me they had to pull the only available one out of service. So, I was moved to lake view. Also, it sounds like they have been moving view designations around. Above people have said they booked TP view and were put on 4th floor. Regardless, they are pretty clear when you make a request that it is only a request. So, it wouldn't be worth your time to follow up on it with anyone.


----------



## Dean1953

Thanks for the reply.  I won’t bother with requests for standard studios in the future.  I really don’t understand how they could go from 5th floor standard studio to now only 1st and 2nd floors.  That’s quite an adjustment!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dean1953 said:


> Thanks for the reply.  I won’t bother with requests for standard studios in the future.  I really don’t understand how they could go from 5th floor standard studio to now only 1st and 2nd floors.  That’s quite an adjustment!



It's actually impossible.  But they probably felt it was easier for the front desk to tell you that than to tell you they didn't really try to get you into a high floor room or that the higher floors were already occupied.


----------



## Dean1953

That’s what I figured but at this point, it wasn’t worth the fight.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Dean1953 said:


> What did I do wrong?  I studied the map, locations of standard studios and that the range was from the first to fifth floors.  I didn’t want to get too specific, so I just said hire floor when I made the reservation.  I called again a week ago to confirm this and was told that they would try but nothing was promised.  We got to the resort yesterday at 10 and room wasn’t ready but I did ask the front desk which room was assigned.  All I was told, it wouldn’t be a first floor studio.  I went to MK and got the text at 2 that the room was ready and it was 7218.  It has a parking lot view and a view of the monorail.  At 4, I talked with check in and said that I had requested a high floor and got one on the second floor.  She called whoever does reservations and was told that there were no standard studios above the second floor.  Obviosly, that contradicts what’s said here.  If what they said isn’t correct, I’ll follow this up with Disney when I get home.  For me, the view is nice but not a deal breaker but I don’t want to waste my time making requests at the 11 month period and following them up when the request isn’t an option.  Any suggestions?



What she might have meant is that there are no available standard studios above the second floor??

IMHO, this thread is very misleading, I think you got one of the best standard rooms going, center view of castle, fireworks from room at a discounted price.  The room above you used to be a theme park room you'd pay a premium for, at the moment TPV starts two floors above yours.  As far as the rooms above the second floor are concerned, they are usually discounted for a reason, less desirable for one reason or another.  The rooms ending in 04/06 are behind a large tree and some somewhat noisy birds, 08/10, the handicap row, is mostly lakeview even though the chart says otherwise (we stayed in 7310 as a lake view less than a year ago while many people on this thread say it is standard), 12/14 are over the dumpster.   

As far as handling requests, the problem is everyone is usually asking for the same thing.  If 4 standard rooms come available, one with a view of the fireworks/high floor with 4 people asking for it, your odds aren't very good.  Even worse, as long as Disney continues to give new rooms to "complainers", that one room might not have been available at all. If you had requested an inside odd number room or ground floor, I'm sure you would have received it.

I hope you enjoyed your trip regardless.


----------



## Days In the Sun

foodiddiedoo said:


> For those of you with experience with the two bedrooms, is it noisy at all in the ones near the elevator banks like 7616 or 7630 for example?



We just stayed in 7530 beside the elevator and the bridge, I was expecting some noise but didn't hear any at all.  One of the beauties of dedicated two bedrooms is that the sleeping areas do not have hallway doors so they are extremely quiet.  My son and daughter (young adults) slept on the chair and living room pullout, both average sleepers and both said they didn't hear anything.  We have also stayed in a room ending in **16 with the same experience.

I will say however, external noise (buses, maintenance) has bothered me at a number of resorts, all part of Disney I suppose.


----------



## RachaelA

Gryhndmom said:


> We have successfully moved from the 4th floor room 7420 to the 12th floor and a much better view. Member services was very apologetic about not getting the high floor room request to BLT and DH and I got daily extra fast passes for the inconvenience!  (In my email to member services I told them when I called in and asked them to listen to the recording).
> 
> So to recap TPV floors....4th floor is now considered TPV which I don’t agree with but for some reason DVC didn’t consult me


I can confirm that they told us today at check in that 7420 is now a TPV. My husband asked specifically about that room.

We are on the 4th a bit farther down (don’t want to give away our room number while we are here currently) in standard view.


----------



## RachaelA

foodiddiedoo said:


> For those of you with experience with the two bedrooms, is it noisy at all in the ones near the elevator banks like 7616 or 7630 for example?


We had 7530 (I think that’s what it was. It was a dedicated 2 bedroom next to the elevators) like 3 years ago and had absolutely no issues with elevator noise


----------



## Dean1953

I have a nice view of the fireworks but the trees obscure any view of the castle or space Mountain. Like I said, the view isn’t extremely important but since they are taking requests, and I made my request 11 months out, I should get the highest consideration of my request, over those that requested a high floor with less time remaining to check in than 11 months.  And no, I don’t get worked up over things like this but I will have a chat with the proper DVC representative when I get home about the criteria put in handling requests and hopefully, an updated list of all standard studio rooms.  And yes, I’m still having a great time!


Days In the Sun said:


> What she might have meant is that there are no available standard studios above the second floor??
> 
> IMHO, this thread is very misleading, I think you got one of the best standard rooms going, center view of castle, fireworks from room at a discounted price.  The room above you used to be a theme park room you'd pay a premium for, at the moment TPV starts two floors above yours.  As far as the rooms above the second floor are concerned, they are usually discounted for a reason, less desirable for one reason or another.  The rooms ending in 04/06 are behind a large tree and some somewhat noisy birds, 08/10, the handicap row, is mostly lakeview even though the chart says otherwise (we stayed in 7310 as a lake view less than a year ago while many people on this thread say it is standard), 12/14 are over the dumpster.
> 
> As far as handling requests, the problem is everyone is usually asking for the same thing.  If 4 standard rooms come available, one with a view of the fireworks/high floor with 4 people asking for it, your odds aren't very good.  Even worse, as long as Disney continues to give new rooms to "complainers", that one room might not have been available at all. If you had requested an inside odd number room or ground floor, I'm sure you would have received it.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed your trip regardless.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Dean1953 said:


> I have a nice view of the fireworks but the trees obscure any view of the castle or space Mountain. Like I said, the view isn’t extremely important but since they are taking requests, and I made my request 11 months out, I should get the highest consideration of my request, over those that requested a high floor with less time remaining to check in than 11 months.  And no, I don’t get worked up over things like this but I will have a chat with the proper DVC representative when I get home about the criteria put in handling requests and hopefully, an updated list of all standard studio rooms.  And yes, I’m still having a great time!



Awesome, enjoy the rest of your vacation!!


----------



## Gryhndmom

RachaelA said:


> I can confirm that they told us today at check in that 7420 is now a TPV. My husband asked specifically about that room.
> 
> We are on the 4th a bit farther down (don’t want to give away our room number while we are here currently) in standard view.



I still think all of the fourth floor should be standard view just doesn’t make sense to have some rooms on the 4th floor theme park and others standard. 



Dean1953 said:


> I have a nice view of the fireworks but the trees obscure any view of the castle or space Mountain. Like I said, the view isn’t extremely important but since they are taking requests, and I made my request 11 months out, I should get the highest consideration of my request, over those that requested a high floor with less time remaining to check in than 11 months.  And no, I don’t get worked up over things like this but I will have a chat with the proper DVC representative when I get home about the criteria put in handling requests and hopefully, an updated list of all standard studio rooms.  And yes, I’m still having a great time!



Agree with you! I believe that those of us making home resort reservations at the 11 month mark should get priority on room request. DVC should also make a list at every resort exactly what rooms and floors pertain to what views and provide these to members so hopefully there are no surprises at check-in with room request.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Gryhndmom said:


> Agree with you! I believe that those of us making home resort reservations at the 11 month mark should get priority on room request. DVC should also make a list at every resort exactly what rooms and floors pertain to what views and provide these to members so hopefully there are no surprises at check-in with room request.



That's the big thing I don't like about BLT.  It is a Condo/timeshare association and the units are assigned a particular view.  They seem to want to keep it flexible which may be ok with a hotel but I don't believe it is with the timeshare.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Gryhndmom said:


> Agree with you! I believe that those of us making home resort reservations at the 11 month mark should get priority on room request. DVC should also make a list at every resort exactly what rooms and floors pertain to what views and provide these to members so hopefully there are no surprises at check-in with room request.



I would be completely ok with this as well but it would mean your request would never be met when booking other resorts.  Also, it wouldn't solve the disappointment/surprise of booking at the 11 month mark where the category sells out in minutes such as BLT standard rooms.  People who book in the first minutes could still be last on the list for getting their request met.


----------



## Days In the Sun

My take on the 4th floors TPV rooms is that they were reallocated to Standard and then due to issues with the rooms ending in **30 (Has anyone else had one? To watch the fireworks from the balcony off the family room you need to stand against the far wall to see), they then reallocated the better 4th floor standards back to TPV.  I think this is unfortunate but to me it makes sense.  Could be wrong, just a guess.  Anyway, I like things the way they are now and will take my turn in a 4th floor TPV.  Actually already have.


----------



## Gryhndmom

Days In the Sun said:


> My take on the 4th floors TPV rooms is that they were reallocated to Standard and then due to issues with the rooms ending in **30 (Has anyone else had one? To watch the fireworks from the balcony off the family room you need to stand against the far wall to see), they then reallocated the better 4th floor standards back to TPV.  I think this is unfortunate but to me it makes sense.  Could be wrong, just a guess.  Anyway, I like things the way they are now and will take my turn in a 4th floor TPV.  Actually already have.





Days In the Sun said:


> I would be completely ok with this as well but it would mean your request would never be met when booking other resorts.  Also, it wouldn't solve the disappointment/surprise of booking at the 11 month mark where the category sells out in minutes such as BLT standard rooms.  People who book in the first minutes could still be last on the list for getting their request met.



I  Know at the Aruba marriott they do rotate owners from floor to floor so all get a fair chance at “ocean view”. DVC could simply put out a chart with floors and room views and tell owners how request are handled which would go far in people not guessing and us relying on our now outdated floor view chart we have used on this thread.

Our issue with our room this last trip was the request we put in through DVC was NEVER given to BLT so we didn’t even have a fighting chance to get our request of a high floor which we understand is only a request. (FWIW when we request through marriott they say the same thing it is only a request.  )


----------



## bakerworld

BL Theme Park View has always been - IMO - a parking lot view.  Yes, I get the Castle & Space Mt is 'right there' but the parking lot is also right there.  We go for the standard view and usually get a garden/lake view which is preferable to me  and hit TOWL for the Theme Park view.


----------



## Gryhndmom

bakerworld said:


> BL Theme Park View has always been - IMO - a parking lot view.  Yes, I get the Castle & Space Mt is 'right there' but the parking lot is also right there.  We go for the standard view and usually get a garden/lake view which is preferable to me  and hit TOWL for the Theme Park view.



We usually do a lake view but splurged on this trip with TPV since we had extra points to use.  In a couple weeks when I book for next year we will go back to lake view.  We have told several people we met down at the hot tub at BLT not to waste the points for TPV as it really is a lot of a parking lot view.


----------



## Days In the Sun

Gryhndmom said:


> I  Know at the Aruba marriott they do rotate owners from floor to floor so all get a fair chance at “ocean view”. DVC could simply put out a chart with floors and room views and tell owners how request are handled which would go far in people not guessing and us relying on our now outdated floor view chart we have used on this thread.
> 
> Our issue with our room this last trip was the request we put in through DVC was NEVER given to BLT so we didn’t even have a fighting chance to get our request of a high floor which we understand is only a request. (FWIW when we request through marriott they say the same thing it is only a request.  )



Does Aruba Marriott work with fixed weeks?  Just wondering, if so I could see that working.


----------



## Days In the Sun

bakerworld said:


> BL Theme Park View has always been - IMO - a parking lot view.  Yes, I get the Castle & Space Mt is 'right there' but the parking lot is also right there.  We go for the standard view and usually get a garden/lake view which is preferable to me  and hit TOWL for the Theme Park view.



Lol, I agree and looking at a parking lot is the last thing I want to do on vacation. For us however, the guarantee of being able to see the fireworks from our room, whether it be 4th floor or 12th floor, is sometimes worth it to us.  We book all categories.


----------



## Gryhndmom

Days In the Sun said:


> Does Aruba Marriott work with fixed weeks?  Just wondering, if so I could see that working.



Marriott use to have floating weeks and still does for us legacy owners and a few years ago went to a point based system (like Disney) for new owners. If your confused and thinking it sounds like two programs we feel the same way...very confusing and at times frustrating for legacy owners.


----------



## bakerworld

Days In the Sun said:


> Lol, I agree and looking at a parking lot is the last thing I want to do on vacation. For us however, the guarantee of being able to see the fireworks from our room, whether it be 4th floor or 12th floor, is sometimes worth it to us.  We book all categories.



We've stayed at the Poly a few times in the "M" building and the fireworks were really great - plus the TV played the whole sound accompaniment.


----------



## Days In the Sun

bakerworld said:


> We've stayed at the Poly a few times in the "M" building and the fireworks were really great - plus the TV played the whole sound accompaniment.



Unfortunately the bungalows ruined it for us, too many memories of the beautiful view and expansive sand beach from past visits, it used to be our favorite resort.  We stayed there in a lake view shortly after they opened as DVC, had a ground floor lakeview FLA accessible room.  We hated it, couldn't see the lake at all, didn't like the fully accessible room and it felt like we were looking at Ikea prefab buildings. At the time the sound wasn't available on the tv.  We have given it one more try, Moorea, standard and watched Hallowishes up on the hill.  It was wonderful but I still prefer our own resort.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Days In the Sun said:


> Lol, I agree and looking at a parking lot is the last thing I want to do on vacation. For us however, the guarantee of being able to see the fireworks from our room, whether it be 4th floor or 12th floor, is sometimes worth it to us.  We book all categories.


Do they have the fireworks music in the room on the fourth floor?


----------



## Days In the Sun

bobbiwoz said:


> Do they have the fireworks music in the room on the fourth floor?



Yes definitely, forgotten the channel number, 105 perhaps?


----------



## Days In the Sun

Gryhndmom said:


> Marriott use to have floating weeks and still does for us legacy owners and a few years ago went to a point based system (like Disney) for new owners. If your confused and thinking it sounds like two programs we feel the same way...very confusing and at times frustrating for legacy owners.



Sounds like they have a few challenges too.  Interesting to see that they can handle fair room allocations with a point system, I'm not sure Disney would care enough to do it.


----------



## foodiddiedoo

Days In the Sun said:


> We just stayed in 7530 beside the elevator and the bridge, I was expecting some noise but didn't hear any at all.  One of the beauties of dedicated two bedrooms is that the sleeping areas do not have hallway doors so they are extremely quiet.  My son and daughter (young adults) slept on the chair and living room pullout, both average sleepers and both said they didn't hear anything.  We have also stayed in a room ending in **16 with the same experience.
> 
> I will say however, external noise (buses, maintenance) has bothered me at a number of resorts, all part of Disney I suppose.





RachaelA said:


> We had 7530 (I think that’s what it was. It was a dedicated 2 bedroom next to the elevators) like 3 years ago and had absolutely no issues with elevator noise



Thanks for the info, it seems like most of the standard view 2 bedrooms are near elevators so I feel a lot better hearing that they aren't noisy!


----------



## Renee H

I’m trying to view the pics in the OP but the images are all blank.  Are they not available anymore?


----------



## foodiddiedoo

Renee H said:


> I’m trying to view the pics in the OP but the images are all blank.  Are they not available anymore?


There aren't any pics in the post, there's a bunch of links to where the other pictures are posted.


----------



## Renee H

foodiddiedoo said:


> There aren't any pics in the post, there's a bunch of links to where the other pictures are posted.


Ok... I’m trying to click on the pics next to each room type listed where it says “pics”.  Is that the wrong spot?


----------



## dakotix

BLT posts make me hungry.


----------



## J and R's mom

Renee H said:


> I’m trying to view the pics in the OP but the images are all blank.  Are they not available anymore?





Renee H said:


> Ok... I’m trying to click on the pics next to each room type listed where it says “pics”.  Is that the wrong spot?



I randomly clicked on a few of the "Pics" links (including the first one listed) and was taken to the page showing the pictures.  It could be your browser, maybe?   I use Firefox.  However, I have to switch to Microsoft Edge in order to get MDE to work correctly.


----------



## foodiddiedoo

J and R's mom said:


> I randomly clicked on a few of the "Pics" links (including the first one listed) and was taken to the page showing the pictures.  It could be your browser, maybe?   I use Firefox.  However, I have to switch to Microsoft Edge in order to get MDE to work correctly.


Same, it's working for me!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Renee H said:


> Ok... I’m trying to click on the pics next to each room type listed where it says “pics”.  Is that the wrong spot?



Could be you've randomly selected posts that the pics aren't available anymore but many of them are.


----------



## katmittens

What should I request for a 1 bedroom standard view? I just want highest floor and quiet location no trucks beeping, is there a certain area or just go with highest floor possible. Can you ask for MK view since on some of the pictures you can see MK or the lake.first time staying here


----------



## Gryhndmom

katmittens said:


> What should I request for a 1 bedroom standard view? I just want highest floor and quiet location no trucks beeping, is there a certain area or just go with highest floor possible. Can you ask for MK view since on some of the pictures you can see MK or the lake.first time staying here



The way the standard rooms are set up the highest floor you might get would be 5 and you could try to ask for a low even number but no promises as they are so few standard rooms. The chart many of us have used is a little out of date as far as what we thought room views are so it might not be of much help.


----------



## js

Hi.

In years past, I had a two bedroom LV room but it also faced some of MK and I could see the fireworks and the castle.  I posted on this thread.

But, in January, I have a LV studio.  Are there any studios that also face some of MK and can see the castle and/or monorail?
I don't know exactly what to request for our location.  

Thank you.


----------



## erionm

js said:


> Hi.
> 
> In years past, I had a two bedroom LV room but it also faced some of MK and I could see the fireworks and the castle.  I posted on this thread.
> 
> But, in January, I have a LV studio.  Are there any studios that also face some of MK and can see the castle and/or monorail?
> I don't know exactly what to request for our location.
> 
> Thank you.


Even numbered rooms are on the outside of the C.  Those on the North end of the building could have a partial MK view, while those on the South end would be closer to the CR tower.

Odd numbered rooms are on the inside of the C and would overlook the pool.


----------



## js

erionm said:


> Even numbered rooms are on the outside of the C.  Those on the North end of the building could have a partial MK view, while those on the South end would be closer to the CR tower.
> 
> Odd numbered rooms are on the inside of the C and would overlook the pool.



Thank you. You have been very helpful with me today LOL THANKS.

So, given that I have reserved a LV Studio, and hopefully want to see the castle and/or monorail a little, I would request, Even number room, North end?

Would that be correct?

Thank you (again!).


----------



## erionm

js said:


> So, given that I have reserved a LV Studio, and hopefully want to see the castle and/or monorail a little, I would request, Even number room, North end?
> 
> Would that be correct?


Yep


----------



## js

erionm said:


> Yep



Thanks so much!
Can't wait!


----------



## dbaker375

Just booked 1BR for the last week of July!  First time staying at BLT and first time in a Disney villa.  SO EXCITED!!
Thank you for all of the great info on this thread!


----------



## Maliki2

First time booking BLT. We booked a studio - Lake view. Any room requests to be able to see the fireworks?


----------



## The Jackal

Rooms ending in 06, 08 and 14. Not sure if 14 is considered MK view. I stayed in 7908 and you had to look left to see the MK, it was a wonderful view.  The lake view was very nice too. The MK view was a bonus.  Had to edit the photo a bit to get to proper size to post here. Top one is a panoramic view.


----------



## quandrea

Got the room request I wanted all thanks to this thread. Gorgeous room and view.


----------



## MikeRa

Will be staying at Bay Lake Tower when I come down in July 14-20


----------



## WillowRain

Happy thoughts for me that we get 7530 next week!!! We stayed there last year and I cannot imagine any other room. 10 days woo hoo!


----------



## Gryhndmom

WillowRain said:


> Happy thoughts for me that we get 7530 next week!!! We stayed there last year and I cannot imagine any other room. 10 days woo hoo!


Good luck !  Not sure what you gave as your your room request  but I will tell you that a couple years ago we listed specific room numbers (wanting an outside even number north tower )and none were available so we got an inside  middle tower lake view.  We were able to change a couple days later and now have learned to ask for north tower even number.


----------



## hockeygoofy

How do you request a room and any suggestions for the best room? We have a theme park 2 bedroom room reserved in February.


----------



## disneyholic family

when should i do online check in?  we're staying at BLT in august


----------



## DizneyLizzy

The Jackal said:


> View attachment 383408 View attachment 383407 Rooms ending in 06, 08 and 14. Not sure if 14 is considered MK view. I stayed in 7908 and you had to look left to see the MK, it was a wonderful view.  The lake view was very nice too. The MK view was a bonus.  Had to edit the photo a bit to get to proper size to post here. Top one is a panoramic view.



My standard view one bedroom (7412) had this same view. We watched fireworks every night in our pajamas from the couch with the music piped in on the tv.


----------



## Gryhndmom

hockeygoofy said:


> How do you request a room and any suggestions for the best room? We have a theme park 2 bedroom room reserved in February.


 Request a high floor low number.  We were initially on the 5th floor in October which I thought should be considered standard view and then got moved up to the 10th floor since we had put in a request for a high floor that never got to room assignments at BLT. And do call BLT directly a couple weeks before to make sure your request was noted (it is only a request but if they don’t get your wish list you don’t have a fighting chance to get your request)


----------



## kboo

7918, TPV studio. The second photo is a panorama from the balcony. It is considerably smaller than a VGF studio but we could totally make it work for the 4 of us. Has great storage space. Sorry, for some reason I cannot rotate the room photo to be right side up.


----------



## foodiddiedoo

When I sign up for online check in the only room request available is "near elevator", where can I actually request high floor?  I have a standard view 2 bedroom dedicated booked (on cash) for September.   I want to be on the MK side of the building as the only standard view two bedrooms on the lake side are on the first floor and my family would hate that.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

foodiddiedoo said:


> When I sign up for online check in the only room request available is "near elevator", where can I actually request high floor?  I have a standard view 2 bedroom dedicated booked (on cash) for September.   I want to be on the MK side of the building as the only standard view two bedrooms on the lake side are on the first floor and my family would hate that.



You have to call MS or it sounds like CRO and have them note the request on your reservation.  Then do nothing with the online request form when you check in.


----------



## Days In the Sun

foodiddiedoo said:


> When I sign up for online check in the only room request available is "near elevator", where can I actually request high floor?  I have a standard view 2 bedroom dedicated booked (on cash) for September.   I want to be on the MK side of the building as the only standard view two bedrooms on the lake side are on the first floor and my family would hate that.



There is only one standard view dedicated two bedroom on the first floor.


----------



## foodiddiedoo

Days In the Sun said:


> There is only one standard view dedicated two bedroom on the first floor.


And I don't want to get it


----------



## blackdogg

High floor & north facing.... does that work ok for a lake view that we hope has a peek of the fireworks?! We had a one bedroom just like that although lower several years back. Any tips appreciated


----------



## Gryhndmom

blackdogg said:


> High floor & north facing.... does that work ok for a lake view that we hope has a peek of the fireworks?! We had a one bedroom just like that although lower several years back. Any tips appreciated


We always ask for high floor, north facing even number and have been lucky to get a small lake view to the right and MK to the left (standing on the balcony). Yes you will have a tennis court or parking lot view too.


----------



## bobbiwoz

So, I am thinking some fireworks could be viewed from Villas ending in 04, 06, 08.  True?  Is music always piped in at BLT?


----------



## DizneyLizzy

bobbiwoz said:


> Is music always piped in at BLT?



Our standard view villa on floor 4 ended in 12 (7412) and we had an awesome fireworks view. The music was on channel 1, or whatever the lowest channel was. Have fun!


----------



## Gryhndmom

bobbiwoz said:


> So, I am thinking some fireworks could be viewed from Villas ending in 04, 06, 08.  True?  Is music always piped in at BLT?


Those room numbers should at least give you a view of the fireworks. You will need to access the music through the tv channel


----------



## honey3684

Do all HA studios have a view of MK?


----------



## bobbiwoz

Gryhndmom said:


> Those room numbers should at least give you a view of the fireworks. You will need to access the music through the tv channel


We were very pleased with the fireworks view we had, and we did hear the music playing on the TV.


----------



## WillowRain

We requested 7530, got 7330. While lower, could still see fireworks just fine from the 2nd bedroom balcony. Master you had to lean over a bit. Much prefer 7530.


----------



## Snoopygirl

Just waitlisted a 1BR standard view for 4 nights in late Jan.....hoping it comes thru.  Haven't stayed here yet.  If it does come thru....any suggestions on what requests to make??  I know it's standard view......


----------



## DizneyLizzy

Snoopygirl said:


> Just waitlisted a 1BR standard view for 4 nights in late Jan.....hoping it comes thru.  Haven't stayed here yet.  If it does come thru....any suggestions on what requests to make??  I know it's standard view......



I was in room 7412 (std 1 bedroom) in mid-June and had an amazing fireworks view.  By day it was part parking lot, part Space Mountain, park lake.  By night it was perfect fireworks! If I ever have the opportunity to stay BLT standard again, I'll request an even numbered room, which is exactly what I did this past time - that at least gets you the "outside" curve, and therefore a better chance of fireworks   Good luck!


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

What are the odds of getting a lake view grand villa at 10 months, for June?


----------



## peabody58

BLTtinkerbell said:


> What are the odds of getting a lake view grand villa at 10 months, for June?


Very good.  All dates are available right now as far back as end of Feb.  6 nights are available in Sept!


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

peabody58 said:


> Very good.  All dates are available right now as far back as end of Feb.  6 nights are available in Sept!



Thank you! 
I meant 7 months out. Sorry for typo


----------



## MikeRa

Room 8605 has a good view of thepool, Bay Lake, Wilderness Lodge, Swan & Dolphin, and Spaceship Earth at Epcot


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

Are there 6 Theme Park View Grand Villas and 8 Lake View Grand Villas?


----------



## Mickeynutty

I have a question. We are booked for a BLT studio lake view. We have stayed at the resort a few times and our favorite lake view is dead center on the lake - not the marina and not the tennis courts, MK.  How should I request that? We had that view once before without a request. Thanks!


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

Mickeynutty said:


> I have a question. We are booked for a BLT studio lake view. We have stayed at the resort a few times and our favorite lake view is dead center on the lake - not the marina and not the tennis courts, MK.  How should I request that? We had that view once before without a request. Thanks!



I think request a room ending in 23 or 25. 

Have a great vacation!


----------



## Gryhndmom

Called today since we are 36 days out from BLT arrival to put in my request for our 1bd villa..probably could have picked a different day  to call since it was ...no kidding...30 minutes on hold! Also bought travel insurance which I learned I needed to do for two use years since we are using banked points and current year. I’m sure others knew that but we didn’t.


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

Room 7229


----------



## Afabena

Just back from room 7644, a 2 bedroom dedicated. Lovely view of the contemporary on the right with the overall lake towards the left. Could see the Epcot fireworks and the electrical water pageant every night. Short walk to the contemporary being on the south side of the building. At first I was disappointed there were no rooms available on the north side that were even numbered but location was convenient and was a really great view that I wasn’t expecting.


----------



## tundra1

We will be putting our request in on December 10th.  I think any of the even numbered rooms should be excellent!

Thank you!


----------



## thptrek

Room 8229. Lake View 2 bedroom.


----------



## crazywig

Just back from Standard 1br, first floor, room 7111


----------



## CraigInPA

Room 7737, straight on view and view looking far right. Most of the view here is courtyard and pool. We couldn't see the boat parade at night.

We are moving after one night because this room, in our opinion, is not "lake view".


----------



## CraigInPA

Room 8208, lake view. Partial view of MK. Lean out and you can easily see the castle. Without leaning, you can easily see space mountain. The lake view here includes seeing the ferry's come out of overnight storage in the hidden marina, but lacks a view of the electric water patade.


----------



## Mickeynutty

CraigInPA said:


> Room 7737, straight on view and view looking far right. Most of the view here is courtyard and pool. We couldn't see the boat parade at night.
> 
> We are moving after one night because this room, in our opinion, is not "lake view".



This is not a lake view?


----------



## CraigInPA

Mickeynutty said:


> This is not a lake view?


7737 is designated as a lake view, but it is not much of a view of the lake. It is really a pool view.


----------



## Mickeynutty

CraigInPA said:


> 7737 is designated as a lake view, but it is not much of a view of the lake. It is really a pool view.



i believe there is no “pool view” category. I think there is standard, lake and theme park views. It looks to me that your original room was a lake view room.


----------



## CraigInPA

Mickeynutty said:


> i believe there is no “pool view” category. I think there is standard, lake and theme park views. It looks to me that your original room was a lake view room.


I am familiar with BLT. It's my home resort, and I've stayed here many times before. 

The point i am trying to make is that the view is only marginally a lake view. If DVC had a pool view, this would be an ideal candidate for that. But, because the view of the lake is so poor, it should be a standard view room.


----------



## CraigInPA

Room 7838. Lake view. Views of the side of the Contemporary to the right, marina straight ahead, and open water to the left. No need to lean out to see the electric water parade.


----------



## Wakey

7436 1 bed, I don’t have a photo but I have a video. Lake view room on Contemporary side.


----------



## DianaMB333

What a great thread! Thanks!


----------



## Groot

Any pics of room 7912?


----------



## Khobbs18

Wondering if anyone knows the secret behind which 2BR rooms have an actual laundry room vs just an small closet?


----------



## bobdacat

The odd numbers on inside of circle have a little room i believe, those are the ones in the curve of building.  The even numbers have the closet.  Due to the curve of building the even numbers have a bigger living room and the odd numbers are larger towards the entryway of room.   if that helps any..


----------



## Khobbs18

bobdacat said:


> The odd numbers on inside of circle have a little room i believe, those are the ones in the curve of building.  The even numbers have the closet.  Due to the curve of building the even numbers have a bigger living room and the odd numbers are larger towards the entryway of room.   if that helps any..


Thank you!


----------



## Afabena

Khobbs18 said:


> Thank you!


The closet W/D is still a decent size in an even number. My son got sick in the middle of the night while we were there and I washed sheets, towels and his clothes. Also the even number has bar stools at the kitchen counter for additional seating. I think the odd numbers do not have the bar stools. Even though the W/D is in a closet there is an additional closet in the entry way to hang clothes and other storage.


----------



## cel_disney

bobdacat said:


> The odd numbers on inside of circle have a little room i believe, those are the ones in the curve of building.  The even numbers have the closet.  Due to the curve of building the even numbers have a bigger living room and the odd numbers are larger towards the entryway of room.   if that helps any..



The W/D closet does fit the pack n play if that’s why you wanted it!    The downside is that it also means no laundry when baby is sleeping!!


----------



## Khobbs18

cel_disney said:


> The W/D closet does fit the pack n play if that’s why you wanted it!    The downside is that it also means no laundry when baby is sleeping!!


Thank you. Really I want a big closet to stick my double stroller and a bunch of suitcases in! Do the rooms with the smaller closets and bigger living rooms feel like the living room is bigger?


----------



## cel_disney

Khobbs18 said:


> Thank you. Really I want a big closet to stick my double stroller and a bunch of suitcases in! Do the rooms with the smaller closets and bigger living rooms feel like the living room is bigger?



We have stayed in a 1bed and 2 bed with a double stroller!   I always found that it was easiest to just leave it in the foyer area so that I could pack, organize, and unpack it each day!  

When we stayed on the inner ring - I found that I missed the stools at the island.  I did NOT expect this - I swore we didn’t use them when we were across the hall but when they weren’t there - I missed them!  

The outer living room area does make it easier to walk around with the couch Or chair opened.  

We always request even rooms now.


----------



## momtwoboys

what floor does lake view start on?


----------



## supersnoop

momtwoboys said:


> what floor does lake view start on?


The second picture here should show you.  Some start on 3.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/b...te-of-post-1-10-21-2015.2257082/post-33152565


----------



## dismiss

What floor is the bridge to CR on?


----------



## Afabena

5th Floor


----------



## monique5

Requesting recommendations for studio in December. Any options available where you may see part of the park? TIA!


----------



## eksmama01

View 1 br 7421


----------



## klfosborne

What's the best lake view studio room number?  And could I fit an air mattress in there?  I have 4 people but two teens who will not sleep in the same bed.  Thanks!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

klfosborne said:


> What's the best lake view studio room number?  And could I fit an air mattress in there?  I have 4 people but two teens who will not sleep in the same bed.  Thanks!



A small air mattress could probably fit in the kitchenette.  Or else you'll have to leave the pull out sofa sleeper closed and have one sleep on it that way and the other set up the air mattress by it.


----------



## supersnoop

klfosborne said:


> What's the best lake view studio room number?  And could I fit an air mattress in there?  I have 4 people but two teens who will not sleep in the same bed.  Thanks!


I like xx23 and xx25 best, followed by xx08 and xx06; the higher the better. 8609 and 8637 would make the top of my list when the lounge is open.


----------



## ccasanova

Room 7821 
1 bedroom lock off, 8th floor, above the lobby, and just North (left) of center of the curve.


----------



## tundra1

Room 8217:  This is a dedicated 2 bedroom, in excellent condition.  We requested a higher floor, lake view room.  Room 8217 is on the 12th floor, and we really enjoyed the view!  It was very quiet.  The was a full laundry room, which was great for us with four little children.  The pictures are from our final day, so the rooms were a bit lived in by then.
This is the kitchen and dining area.  The open door at the back is the laundry room.

This is the second bedroom.  It had 2 queen beds and its own bathroom plus 2 closets.  There was a door that could be closed to separate it off from the rest of the villa.  The entrance to this room was off the foyer that led into the villa.  Sorry, I did not get a picture of the master bedroom, but it was the same as others that have been posted with the jacuzzi tub in the master bath behind a sliding door from the bedroom, and then a full standing shower.  The toilet was behind another door.  There was also a third bathroom next to the laundry room.


These are our views from our balconies.  There was a balcony off of each bedroom, and the master bedroom balcony could also be accessed from the living room.




This is the main grounds when you exit out of the lobby reception area.


We loved it at Bay Lake Tower and would not hesitate to go back there the next time we travel to WDW!


----------



## Dean1953

I just booked 6 nights November 20-25 at Beach Club villas. That leaves the Friday and Saturday after Thanksgiving to book. I don’t have enough BCV points to book them with Disney’s 50% limit on borr points. I do have 75 points available with my BLT contract, so I’ll book there when that window opens. Since it’s only 2 nights, I’ll probably book a MK studio and request a high floor to get a fireworks view, if there are fireworks by then. Are my chances 100% of getting a good view of the castle doing this?  The 2 times that I have booked standard studios, I got a second floor unit that had a aview of the parking area and a partial view of the fireworks, blockEd by a tree.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dean1953 said:


> I just booked 6 nights November 20-25 at Beach Club villas. That leaves the Friday and Saturday after Thanksgiving to book. I don’t have enough BCV points to book them with Disney’s 50% limit on borr points. I do have 75 points available with my BLT contract, so I’ll book there when that window opens. Since it’s only 2 nights, I’ll probably book a MK studio and request a high floor to get a fireworks view, if there are fireworks by then. Are my chances 100% of getting a good view of the castle doing this?  The 2 times that I have booked standard studios, I got a second floor unit that had a aview of the parking area and a partial view of the fireworks, blockEd by a tree.



No, not necessarily.    The MK view rooms go down to the 4th floor and though they moved 3rd floor out of the category they still often seen to use it and claim its MK view.  You can see the castle but it's not the same sort of view as a high room.   Also some of the MK view studios that are around towards the walkway side you need to be right up by the slider or out on the balcony to see the fireworks.


----------



## jimmytammy

We love BLT and been fortunate enough to stay there 3 times!  This past March we had a 2 week trip booked for BLT but alas WDW shut down and we have been missing it ever since
This AM we are going to call DVC and book a week for Feb and need help from the veterans here on how to get a bit more of a specific room location
We love South lakeside facing the Contemporary with a very high floor
Looking at room layouts on the 1st page room 8544 2 bed would be awesome
So what’s our best bet in asking for requests to be able to get this or doggone near it?
TIA!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> We love BLT and been fortunate enough to stay there 3 times!  This past March we had a 2 week trip booked for BLT but alas WDW shut down and we have been missing it ever since
> This AM we are going to call DVC and book a week for Feb and need help from the veterans here on how to get a bit more of a specific room location
> We love South lakeside facing the Contemporary with a very high floor
> Looking at room layouts on the 1st page room 8544 2 bed would be awesome
> So what’s our best bet in asking for requests to be able to get this or doggone near it?
> TIA!!



We've had a few stays at BLT Jimmy and unlike VWL I have some luck with requests there.    I think though that the outer 15th floor is the bottom floor of the GV's and you'll need to request the 14th floor.  What I'd do if making that request would be "Even numbered room, south facing, high floor such as 8444, 8244 or 8144".


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> We've had a few stays at BLT Jimmy and unlike VWL I have some luck with requests there.    I think though that the outer 15th floor is the bottom floor of the GV's and you'll need to request the 14th floor.  What I'd do if making that request would be "Even numbered room, south facing, high floor such as 8444, 8244 or 8144".


Thank You KAT!!  You know one of the reasons I like that South facing room, don't you?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> Thank You KAT!!  You know one of the reasons I like that South facing room, don't you?



I do!


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

Thoughts on TOTWL being open June 2021?


----------



## wishicouldgomoreofte

jimmytammy said:


> Thank You KAT!!  You know one of the reasons I like that South facing room, don't you?


I don't know.  Can you share?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wishicouldgomoreofte said:


> I don't know.  Can you share?



Does the title of this thread, that Jimmy and I have been on for years, give a big enough hint?  https://www.disboards.com/threads/v...ollectors-edition-updated-2-dec-2020.3242976/


----------



## wishicouldgomoreofte

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Does the title of this thread, that Jimmy and I have been on for years, give a big enough hint?  https://www.disboards.com/threads/v...ollectors-edition-updated-2-dec-2020.3242976/


You can see VWL from that room?  If that is not it, I need another hint.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wishicouldgomoreofte said:


> You can see VWL from that room?  If that is not it, I need another hint.


----------



## jimmytammy

wishicouldgomoreofte said:


> You can see VWL from that room?  If that is not it, I need another hint.


You guessed it!  We are big VWL fans and when staying at BLT, we love the view of VWL.  And vice versa, when on the lake boating over towards MK, love the view of BLT.  Odd, I know, why not stay at VWL if I love it that much.  We do, and did, very much back in the day when we 1st bought into DVC.  But as time passed, we branched out, and BLT became a top of the list(along with several others)resort for us.


----------



## MyPrince&Princess

KAT4DISNEY said:


> We really liked our TPV.    I mean - looking at space mountain and the castle while sitting on your couch or making a sandwich?  Not too shabby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this every night just before going to bed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are some who focus on the parking lot - which is just below the theme park view rooms but many of us enjoy what's further beyond that.


I know this is a very old post but may I ask what floor this was on?  Even better what room type and room number?  The views are lovely!


----------



## MyPrince&Princess

If you had the choice to do a TPV at CR in Oct, or a TPV at BLT in Sept for a special occasion, which would you choose?  Which resort has a better view of the castle at night and the fireworks?  
We've stayed at the CR but never BLT.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MyPrince&Princess said:


> I know this is a very old post but may I ask what floor this was on?  Even better what room type and room number?  The views are lovely!



I think it was either 8116 or else 8216 and it was a dedicated 2BR TPV.


----------



## MyPrince&Princess

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I think it was either 8116 or else 8216 and it was a dedicated 2BR TPV.


Was it a true theme park view?  1 BR, 2 BR or studio?  Sorry. I'm new at this.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MyPrince&Princess said:


> If you had the choice to do a TPV at CR in Oct, or a TPV at BLT in Sept for a special occasion, which would you choose?  Which resort has a better view of the castle at night and the fireworks?
> We've stayed at the CR but never BLT.



Hmmmmm - both have their better TPV rooms and their not quite as good TPV rooms.  If you can get the direct view room like you asked me about just above I'd take that at BLT.  Sometimes though I think CR is better at filling requests though but then I do like October weather better than Sept.  Toss a coin?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MyPrince&Princess said:


> Was it a true theme park view?  1 BR, 2 BR or studio?  Sorry. I'm new at this.



Yes, it was a Theme park view category and the villa size was a dedicated 2 bedroom.


----------



## MyPrince&Princess

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yes, it was a Theme park view category and the villa size was a dedicated 2 bedroom.


Thank you!


----------



## TNKim

I’ve tried to read through this thread, but I‘m confused as to the room layouts and what area to request. Due to Beach Club still being closed during our late May trip, we were offered an upgrade to a dedicated 2 bedroom Lake View villa at Bay Lake Tower! I’ve never stayed DVC before and have been frantically trying to learn more about Bay Lake Tower. This is a cash reservation so what is the current mousekeeping status during Covid? Every other day or just fresh towels & trash removal on request?  Also, any recommendations for your favorite room location options for a dedicated 2 bedroom Lake View? I’ve read about the north or south tower, even or odd numbered rooms, but it’s confusing. Is there a posted layout of the resort with room categories a available on each floor?  What should I ask for to have a nice view of the lake, not tennis courts or marina, so we will be able to see the electrical water pageant?  We would also like a higher floor.  I’m excited for our first Bay Lake stay and thank you for your help.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

TNKim said:


> I’ve tried to read through this thread, but I‘m confused as to the room layouts and what area to request. Due to Beach Club still being closed during our late May trip, we were offered an upgrade to a dedicated 2 bedroom Lake View villa at Bay Lake Tower! I’ve never stayed DVC before and have been frantically trying to learn more about Bay Lake Tower. This is a cash reservation so what is the current mousekeeping status during Covid? Every other day or just fresh towels & trash removal on request?  Also, any recommendations for your favorite room location options for a dedicated 2 bedroom Lake View? I’ve read about the north or south tower, even or odd numbered rooms, but it’s confusing. Is there a posted layout of the resort with room categories a available on each floor?  What should I ask for to have a nice view of the lake, not tennis courts or marina, so we will be able to see the electrical water pageant?  We would also like a higher floor.  I’m excited for our first Bay Lake stay and thank you for your help.



Since you're on cash thru Disney reservations you'll have daily housekeeping if that's what they are doing at the hotels right now.  Anyway it should be the same as whatever you would have gotten at BC.  

The first post shows the layout of rooms in the resort.  To see the EWP from a lakeview room you'll want south facing even numbered room although that will include a view of the marina.


----------



## ChipNdale8887

We plan on staying at BLT for the first time in July for 8-10 nights!! We are really excited especially because we were able to snag a Standard View Deluxe Studio here! I thought those were pretty much only possible for BLT owners. Any advice on room requests? I've really love to be able to get a view with the monorail of some sort or of the Contemporary. Are there many of those for Standard View Studios? I know it would help to have Theme Park View but even a low floor Standard I'd think might have a monorail view out the window. 

Also any advice for a first time BLT or Contemporary stayer?  We stayed at CCV and BCV as our first DVC stay. I've never stayed on the Monorail loop but Love riding the monorails and visiting those resorts!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ChipNdale8887 said:


> We plan on staying at BLT for the first time in July for 8-10 nights!! We are really excited especially because we were able to snag a Standard View Deluxe Studio here! I thought those were pretty much only possible for BLT owners. Any advice on room requests? I've really love to be able to get a view with the monorail of some sort or of the Contemporary. Are there many of those for Standard View Studios? I know it would help to have Theme Park View but even a low floor Standard I'd think might have a monorail view out the window.
> 
> Also any advice for a first time BLT or Contemporary stayer?  We stayed at CCV and BCV as our first DVC stay. I've never stayed on the Monorail loop but Love riding the monorails and visiting those resorts!



Yes, there are standard view studios that look straight out towards the monorail.  Be aware they will also be looking right out at the parking lot too just like MK view rooms look over the parking lot.   I'd just put in a request for a room facing the monorail, even numbered.  That's redundant but it's how I'd word it.


----------



## ChipNdale8887

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yes, there are standard view studios that look straight out towards the monorail.  Be aware they will also be looking right out at the parking lot too just like MK view rooms look over the parking lot.   I'd just put in a request for a room facing the monorail, even numbered.  That's redundant but it's how I'd word it.


Okay we will do that! I don't mind parking lot views honestly if they show something else nice too


----------



## MadamG2U

Hello, we just booked a 3 bedroom grand villa at BLT for August.  We have a lake view room.  Wondering about the conditions of the room.  I did not request a room, is there one in particular I should have asked for?  I am guessing all the grand villas are on the 15th floor.  Can't wait until August gets here.  Thank you in advance for any comments.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MadamG2U said:


> Hello, we just booked a 3 bedroom grand villa at BLT for August.  We have a lake view room.  Wondering about the conditions of the room.  I did not request a room, is there one in particular I should have asked for?  I am guessing all the grand villas are on the 15th floor.  Can't wait until August gets here.  Thank you in advance for any comments.



BLT had a soft goods refurb perhaps 2 years ago?  The condition should be fine.  I haven't stayed in a GV there so will leave that to others.


----------



## Chris Ehlers

MadamG2U said:


> Hello, we just booked a 3 bedroom grand villa at BLT for August.  We have a lake view room.  Wondering about the conditions of the room.  I did not request a room, is there one in particular I should have asked for?  I am guessing all the grand villas are on the 15th floor.  Can't wait until August gets here.  Thank you in advance for any comments.


our Fave 2 bedroom view is any of the higher floors ending in 44    so for us if we had a preference it would be for 8544 South Tower for a 3 Bed Villa

Not sure if you can see any of MK from 8512?????


----------



## MadamG2U

Chris Ehlers said:


> our Fave 2 bedroom view is any of the higher floors ending in 44    so for us if we had a preference it would be for 8544 South Tower for a 3 Bed Villa
> 
> Not sure if you can see any of MK from 8512?????
> 
> View attachment 549760View attachment 549762


Thank you that is good to know


----------



## jimmytammy

For anyone that has traveled to BLT recently, at least since Covid kicked in, can you tell me if bell services was helping with luggage upon arrival/departure?  Or do they provide you a cart at least to manage your luggage yourself?


----------



## ValW

jimmytammy said:


> For anyone that has traveled to BLT recently, at least since Covid kicked in, can you tell me if bell services was helping with luggage upon arrival/departure?  Or do they provide you a cart at least to manage your luggage yourself?



Yes, Bell Services will help with luggage and grocery delivery.


----------



## jimmytammy

ValW said:


> Yes, Bell Services will help with luggage and grocery delivery.


Thank you!  Have you been recently?  I am posting this based on some recent posts of WL not providing bell services recently.  Just thinking ahead as we will pack lighter if we have to haul all that stuff ourselves


----------



## ValW

jimmytammy said:


> Thank you!  Have you been recently?  I am posting this based on some recent posts of WL not providing bell services recently.  Just thinking ahead as we will pack lighter if we have to haul all that stuff ourselves



I was there in November!


----------



## jimmytammy

ValW said:


> I was there in November!


Thank You ValW!!  This is great news.


----------



## yaksack

We are staying in BLT in June 2021 and are planning on renting a car.   What is the most reasonable priced grocery store?


----------



## tundra1

Publix or Walmart are your best bets.  We had Walmart delivery, and it was less expensive than Instacart for the same or similar items, and they had a reasonable delivery fee, plus they give you 1 hour windows of time for when they will deliver your groceries.  It worked out really well.

Both Publix and Walmart also have Disney souvenirs that are less expensive than similar items sold in the parks, so if you go in person, check out what they have there!


----------



## yaksack

Are they in Orlando?


----------



## colleen costello

HI. I just wanted to put in a little recommendation for the wonderful gas/station mini mart near the MK parking lot. It used to be Hess and now I believe it is Speedway. We are always amazed at how much stuff they carry, and really how reasonable the prices are. It's open late too -- maybe even 24 hours? We always stop there. They carry water in cases, soda and beer, orange juice and bottled juices. Milk in gallons and half gallons. They have all sorts of snacks foods in single serve and family-size bags. They have fresh donuts, bagels, muffins. They carry hot foods too -- soups, hot dogs, and pizza. We always carry out a pizza one night for dinner -- they will make you a fresh one in fifteen minutes -- and its a meal under $10 and that's just sort of a family tradition we do. The pizza counter also makes sandwiches. They have ice cream items and machines with smoothies. Sometimes we don't even bother going to a grocery store; we just hit the mini mart. Note that there is also one in front of the turn to Boardwalk/Beach Club but it is tiny and has way less stock.


----------



## tundra1

yaksack said:


> Are they in Orlando?


Yes.  There are several options.  The closest Walmart that I know of is 17 minutes away from BLT at 16313 New Independence Parkway.  The closest Publix is 10 minutes away at Lakeside Village Center.  If you check google maps, you can see the locations.


----------



## yaksack

Excellent.   Thank you.


----------



## TNKim

We are doing a split Universal/Disney trip in May and will be checking out of our Universal hotel on a Wednesday before 11:00 and transferring to BLT for our first stay. From your experience, is it possible our villa will be available before 4:00?  With it being mid-week, would it be more likely the room would be ready early?


----------



## TNKim

Our trip is fast approaching and I’m still so confused as to which room view I should ask for at BLT. We have never stayed at BLT, but we were upgraded to a Lake View, dedicated 2 bedroom villa. I am confused by the maps on p. 1 of this thread and inner vs. outer.  On the map showing dedicated 2 BR villas in the peach color, it looks like Outer Villas are North Facing Bay Lake #02 and #12, then South Facing Contemporary #44 are the only Lake View dedicated 2 BR.  The Inner Villas are South #41, Center #29 & #17, then North #5.  

We have already requested a high floor.  We would like a good view of the lake, and to be able to see the Electric Water Pageant from our room. 

My question is, and what I'm confused by, what views do you have from the Outer Villas vs. the Inner Villas?  

I've had people recommend the North view, even numbers, and others say the South view, even numbers.  

What are your favorite 2 BR lake views in order to see the lake and the EWP?


----------



## colleen costello

Hi! I looked at the map, and part of why it can be confusing is because the building is shaped like a crescent roll and the map is FLAT, so visualizing it can be a little hard. Furthermore, the lake ITSELF curves around the building at the one end, away from the Contemporary and toward the MK -- I guess it's north -- so some "outer" rooms are actually Lake View when you wouldn't think they would be. Try to visualize the building like a big horseshoe, with the inside opening facing out across a courtyard and the pool and toward the lake. Those rooms all face toward the lake, but depending on where you are ON the horseshoe, some actually look across at other ROOMS, and you can see out over the lake by looking to one side. This is easier to do on higher floors. Outer rooms will face more toward the Contemporary (I love that view as at night it's like a giant, lit-up Xmas tree), straight out over parking lot and toward the MK (really cool when fireworks happen) or toward the tail end of the lake up past Space Mountain. My favorites are the outer rooms that look out toward the lake/Contemporary end (I think it's south). I love looking out over that beautiful lake at night and I remember one visit we would always see the little pack of ducks who sleep each night on the deck of the round quiet pool adjacent to the Contemp marina, settling in for the evening. I also like that end because it's really convenient to the elevated walkway that connects you to the Contemporary Concourse. When we have had "inside" rooms though, it was fun to watch the goings-on in the courtyard. And remember, no matter what your room view is, you can see the EWP from the elevated walkway and you can see the MK from there also. And the elevator bays at EACH end of the building have MAGICAL views, especially since I think the roof is still closed? You can ride up to the 13th floor and look out for amazing views no matter what room is yours. Hopes this helps a bit! Good luck getting into your room early also.


----------



## disneyholic family

the funny thing is, when i booked, i went through all of this - figuring out which room to request, odd/even/high/low/north/south...

and then we arrived at the resort at 6 AM and they actually had a room available at that ungodly hour.
And you know what?  I took it despite the fact it was on a low floor, in the wrong building and barely facing the lake....we had to lean out of the balcony to see the lake in our lake view room..

but we got a room at 6 am when we got to the resort from the airport....how amazing is that!!!


----------



## poohj80

TNKim said:


> My question is, and what I'm confused by, what views do you have from the Outer Villas vs. the Inner Villas?
> 
> I've had people recommend the North view, even numbers, and others say the South view, even numbers.



Even number rooms are on the outside (and bigger) and odd room numbers on the inside (and a bit smaller).  North side even numbers will get you a MK view but not EWP view.  Odd numbers should all have an EWP view, better view from center.  South even numbers would have a potential EWP view as well.

Hope that helps!


----------



## cel_disney

We were just in 7234 (2nd floor, south side, even number just after the elevator bank)...  we could see the EWP nightly though some night we could not see the last float (s) based on where it pulled up which I think is actually the night i took photos below...

we could watch it at the WL stop at 9:10 and the BLT/contemporary stop at 9:50..this was a photo from the 9:50 viewing one night...



this was taken at the patio / beach area just between our room and the contemporary...we happened upon this walking home one



we have stayed in this stack of rooms before and we enjoy it - the monorail is also visible.   With no MK fireworks - that view was not as important for us this trip.


----------



## yaksack

We will be at BLT Lake View 6/24.  Those pictures are killing me (in a good way)!


----------



## PSofiasMama

Just returned (5/2) from BLT in a 2 bedroom dedicated.  We were in 7344 and loved it!  I requested high floor even number (I stayed in a north facing even number previously and it was great too but without fireworks was not as concerned).  I was initially disappointed in the low floor (3rd) but it ended up being just fine.  Enjoyed the view of the lake and contemporary - plus the water pageant.  And the stairs were so convenient for getting to floor 1 or floor 5 for the walk to the hotel.  After spending some time at the Boardwalk earlier in the trip where the hallway walk to the room was long - we were very happy with the location at BLT.  
Let me know if you have any additional questions.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

PSofiasMama said:


> After spending some time at the Boardwalk earlier in the trip where the hallway walk to the room was long - we were very happy with the location at BLT.
> Let me know if you have any additional questions.



We use the stairs a lot at BWV.  They're all over and most are both entry and exit with a room "key" although not all.


----------



## TNKim

PSofiasMama said:


> Just returned (5/2) from BLT in a 2 bedroom dedicated.  We were in 7344 and loved it!  I requested high floor even number (I stayed in a north facing even number previously and it was great too but without fireworks was not as concerned).  I was initially disappointed in the low floor (3rd) but it ended up being just fine.  Enjoyed the view of the lake and contemporary - plus the water pageant.  And the stairs were so convenient for getting to floor 1 or floor 5 for the walk to the hotel.  After spending some time at the Boardwalk earlier in the trip where the hallway walk to the room was long - we were very happy with the location at BLT.
> Let me know if you have any additional questions.



This helps a lot.  I was thinking the south view might be best.  It sounds as if you were near the stairs.  Is the elevator close also? Do you happen to have a photo of your view?


----------



## bcuinohio

PSofiasMama said:


> Just returned (5/2) from BLT in a 2 bedroom dedicated.  We were in 7344 and loved it!  I requested high floor even number (I stayed in a north facing even number previously and it was great too but without fireworks was not as concerned).  I was initially disappointed in the low floor (3rd) but it ended up being just fine.  Enjoyed the view of the lake and contemporary - plus the water pageant.  And the stairs were so convenient for getting to floor 1 or floor 5 for the walk to the hotel.  After spending some time at the Boardwalk earlier in the trip where the hallway walk to the room was long - we were very happy with the location at BLT.
> Let me know if you have any additional questions.


Was this considered a “Lake View”?


----------



## TNKim

bcuinohio said:


> Was this considered a “Lake View”?



According to the charts on page 1 of this thread, all of the 44 rooms are "lake view."


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

I 


yaksack said:


> We will be at BLT Lake View 6/24.  Those pictures are killing me (in a good way)!


I will be at BLT LV 6/26. Counting down the days! Have a wonderful vacation!


----------



## bcuinohio

TNKim said:


> According to the charts on page 1 of this thread, all of the 44 rooms are "lake view."


Thanks, I wasn’t sure since a lot of the lower floors are standard view.


----------



## PSofiasMama

TNKim said:


> This helps a lot.  I was thinking the south view might be best.  It sounds as if you were near the stairs.  Is the elevator close also? Do you happen to have a photo of your view?



Yes, stairs that lead out to the pool and stairs that led to the front for busses or a walk to the contemporary.  Either led to the 5th floor walkway to the contemp.  
Somehow, I did not take a picture of the view from this room.  Total fail.


----------



## PSofiasMama

bcuinohio said:


> Was this considered a “Lake View”?


Yes, this room was lake view.


----------



## PSofiasMama

KAT4DISNEY said:


> We use the stairs a lot at BWV.  They're all over and most are both entry and exit with a room "key" although not all.



Agreed.  We did use the stairs for most everything except the walk to the buses.


----------



## Montana Minnies

Planning on going 10/16-23/2021; 12 of us reserved 2 lake view 2 bedroom units.
First time my niece has done the reservations since my sister ( DVC Member) was ill and unable to. I don't think my niece made any special requests. I just requested the units be close to one another, but I'm not sure that's possible. 
Any suggestions?  Myself & 3 of our nieces are Associate DVC Members. Should we just take our chances or are their certain LV 2 bedroom units we should try to get? I looked at the map and am totally clueless. Is it better to have a unit/units on an upper floor? We will have 4 children in one unit ages 5-12. ( with their parents & grandparents)
Not enough points for a MK view and to many of us for the Grand Villa this trip so opted for the LV 2 bedroom units ( 2 units under 2 separate names)

As a side note my sister passed away  after reservations had been made due to complications from Covid19.  Disney was kind enough to allow us to use the points as she had willed them over to 3 of our nieces.  This trip is being made in her memory.  She was a member since 2010 and we made at least 3 memorable vacations after she joined. It would give her such joy that our great nephew, age 10 has displayed a great interest in the planning. Another " Mickey" lover in the making.


----------



## DianaMB333

Montana Minnies said:


> Planning on going 10/16-23/2021; 12 of us reserved 2 lake view 2 bedroom units.
> First time my niece has done the reservations since my sister ( DVC Member) was ill and unable to. I don't think my niece made any special requests. I just requested the units be close to one another, but I'm not sure that's possible.
> Any suggestions?  Myself & 3 of our nieces are Associate DVC Members. Should we just take our chances or are their certain LV 2 bedroom units we should try to get? I looked at the map and am totally clueless. Is it better to have a unit/units on an upper floor? We will have 4 children in one unit ages 5-12. ( with their parents & grandparents)
> Not enough points for a MK view and to many of us for the Grand Villa this trip so opted for the LV 2 bedroom units ( 2 units under 2 separate names)
> 
> As a side note my sister passed away  after reservations had been made due to complications from Covid19.  Disney was kind enough to allow us to use the points as she had willed them over to 3 of our nieces.  This trip is being made in her memory.  She was a member since 2010 and we made at least 3 memorable vacations after she joined. It would give her such joy that our great nephew, age 10 has displayed a great interest in the planning. Another " Mickey" lover in the making.


Sorry for your loss… hope that trip goes well and her memory stays always in your hearts.
I’m not certain of 2 Br adjoining are possible but it is likely that you can be put in the same floor.


----------



## crazywig

Montana Minnies said:


> Planning on going 10/16-23/2021; 12 of us reserved 2 lake view 2 bedroom units.
> First time my niece has done the reservations since my sister ( DVC Member) was ill and unable to. I don't think my niece made any special requests. I just requested the units be close to one another, but I'm not sure that's possible.
> Any suggestions?  Myself & 3 of our nieces are Associate DVC Members. Should we just take our chances or are their certain LV 2 bedroom units we should try to get? I looked at the map and am totally clueless. Is it better to have a unit/units on an upper floor? We will have 4 children in one unit ages 5-12. ( with their parents & grandparents)
> Not enough points for a MK view and to many of us for the Grand Villa this trip so opted for the LV 2 bedroom units ( 2 units under 2 separate names)
> 
> As a side note my sister passed away  after reservations had been made due to complications from Covid19.  Disney was kind enough to allow us to use the points as she had willed them over to 3 of our nieces.  This trip is being made in her memory.  She was a member since 2010 and we made at least 3 memorable vacations after she joined. It would give her such joy that our great nephew, age 10 has displayed a great interest in the planning. Another " Mickey" lover in the making.



Sorry for your loss.

Email or call, have both reservation numbers handy. Ask them to add "traveling with" to each reservation and what I do is just request we be put on the same floor.


----------



## disneyholic family

Montana Minnies said:


> Planning on going 10/16-23/2021; 12 of us reserved 2 lake view 2 bedroom units.
> First time my niece has done the reservations since my sister ( DVC Member) was ill and unable to. I don't think my niece made any special requests. I just requested the units be close to one another, but I'm not sure that's possible.
> Any suggestions?  Myself & 3 of our nieces are Associate DVC Members. Should we just take our chances or are their certain LV 2 bedroom units we should try to get? I looked at the map and am totally clueless. Is it better to have a unit/units on an upper floor? We will have 4 children in one unit ages 5-12. ( with their parents & grandparents)
> Not enough points for a MK view and to many of us for the Grand Villa this trip so opted for the LV 2 bedroom units ( 2 units under 2 separate names)
> 
> As a side note my sister passed away  after reservations had been made due to complications from Covid19. Disney was kind enough to allow us to use the points as she had willed them over to 3 of our nieces. This trip is being made in her memory. She was a member since 2010 and we made at least 3 memorable vacations after she joined. It would give her such joy that our great nephew, age 10 has displayed a great interest in the planning. Another " Mickey" lover in the making.




so sorry about your sister.....that's so sad....given that she was a DVC owner, it's clear that the family traveling to disney world together in her memory is exactly what she would have wanted!!!

as for what to ask for?  i'm clueless about that too!!

i hope you all have a magical time!!!


----------



## flechette

Hi All,

We have ressies for the end of Sept thru Early Oct - I've called into DVC twice to ask for  North Tower/Even room #/ High floor and both time was told they don't take requests anymore and the options online are it.   Has anyone else had the same response?  Is there another way to make the request ?  

Any other time we;'ve stayed we just took whatever was given to us- just curious cause it sound like people still manage to make the requests...

Michelle


----------



## BcIcemen

flechette said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We have ressies for the end of Sept thru Early Oct - I've called into DVC twice to ask for  North Tower/Even room #/ High floor and both time was told they don't take requests anymore and the options online are it.   Has anyone else had the same response?  Is there another way to make the request ?
> 
> Any other time we;'ve stayed we just took whatever was given to us- just curious cause it sound like people still manage to make the requests...
> 
> Michelle


use Touring Plans to make room request


----------



## Dizzydizney

Montana Minnies said:


> Planning on going 10/16-23/2021; 12 of us reserved 2 lake view 2 bedroom units.
> First time my niece has done the reservations since my sister ( DVC Member) was ill and unable to. I don't think my niece made any special requests. I just requested the units be close to one another, but I'm not sure that's possible.
> Any suggestions?  Myself & 3 of our nieces are Associate DVC Members. Should we just take our chances or are their certain LV 2 bedroom units we should try to get? I looked at the map and am totally clueless. Is it better to have a unit/units on an upper floor? We will have 4 children in one unit ages 5-12. ( with their parents & grandparents)
> Not enough points for a MK view and to many of us for the Grand Villa this trip so opted for the LV 2 bedroom units ( 2 units under 2 separate names)
> 
> As a side note my sister passed away  after reservations had been made due to complications from Covid19.  Disney was kind enough to allow us to use the points as she had willed them over to 3 of our nieces.  This trip is being made in her memory.  She was a member since 2010 and we made at least 3 memorable vacations after she joined. It would give her such joy that our great nephew, age 10 has displayed a great interest in the planning. Another " Mickey" lover in the making.


So sorry about your sister.  Too sad.  I’m glad you are taking this family trip....
My suggestion would be to send an email to member services through the DVC website.  Give the background, supply them with both reservation numbers and explain exactly what you are seeking.  Perhaps the rooms could be across the hall from each other instead of side by side.  I always like to put complicated requests is writing because they will always respond...although these days it takes over a week so don’t delay.  They will put your requests in writing on your reservation info that, in the past, goes to the room schedulers.  When you go to check in (definitely do this in person and not the direct to room thing) ask the CM behind the counter to check and see if your request was fulfilled.  The earlier you get to the resort the better, as then there are less people already checked in.  I have found that they can sometimes make miracles happen.  Also, print out the maps and room number locations, they are on this thread somewhere, and write down or circle the room numbers/location you desire.  If you happen to get a room ready text before you arrive (that has NEVER happened to us) you can check it against the map.  Then you won’t have to visit the front desk if you got what you wanted.  It may be hard to get your wish, as they will be busy with all the hoopla around the 50th.

Good luck.....let us know how it turns out.


----------



## flechette

BcIcemen said:


> use Touring Plans to make room request


Many thanks!  Lol - I just went ahead last month and paid for a membership with them since I've been using the dining finder so much   Didn't know/realize they could do room requests too !


----------



## dismedvc

BcIcemen said:


> use Touring Plans to make room request





flechette said:


> Many thanks!  Lol - I just went ahead last month and paid for a membership with them since I've been using the dining finder so much   Didn't know/realize they could do room requests too !


Does this mean as a BLT owner I cannot call MS and make a room request, but if I purchase Touring Plans (which I do not believe is affiliated with Disney) I can make a room request?


----------



## Thumper99

dismedvc said:


> Does this mean as a BLT owner I cannot call MS and make a room request, but if I purchase Touring Plans (which I do not believe is affiliated with Disney) I can make a room request?


Can someone explain this please? I’m happy to get a membership with touring plans for all their great help but I dont understand how they would be able to put in a request for us if we can’t do it ourselves through DVC as an owner. Won’t DVC say no one can add a request?

we are doing 1bedroom standard and I have no idea what to request. Would like a bigger room since there are four of us staying. Would that mean” outer” room request or does it not matter?  Wouldn’t mind a marina view. Any suggestions???  Thank you!


----------



## helloconnie

Thumper99 said:


> Can someone explain this please? I’m happy to get a membership with touring plans for all their great help but I dont understand how they would be able to put in a request for us if we can’t do it ourselves through DVC as an owner. Won’t DVC say no one can add a request?
> 
> we are doing 1bedroom standard and I have no idea what to request. Would like a bigger room since there are four of us staying. Would that mean” outer” room request or does it not matter?  Wouldn’t mind a marina view. Any suggestions???  Thank you!



This is not true!  You can absolutely make a room request with MS without being a member of Touring Plans.  I do it every trip.  I even give them specific room number ranges.  Just do it well in advance.  I believe they do room assignments 4-5 days in advance of your trip.  BTW... I don't see how Touring Plans has any ability to get you a specific room as they are not part of Disney and MS is only allowed to speak to the DVC Member.  I think someone is spreading wrong information here.


----------



## flechette

I can only report my experience - which involved calling  MS twice - and both CMs I spoke with said they could not take room requests outside of what was offered online, definitely could not make specific room requests.    I thought that should not be the case - hence my asking here on the boards how to make a room request and then followed the suggestion of using Tourning Plans.   

At least at that point - no one else offered up anything to say the CMs were in the wrong and to try calling again, the only suggention was use Touring Plans.  So not sure how my actual experience is "spreading wrong information".

BTW - Touring Plans requst process came thru, we got room 8210 , 12th floor MK & Lakeview; just as requested.

If MS is willing to take room requests - wonderful!   That is not the scenario I ran into tho.


----------



## helloconnie

flechette said:


> I can only report my experience - which involved calling  MS twice - and both CMs I spoke with said they could not take room requests outside of what was offered online, definitely could not make specific room requests.    I thought that should not be the case - hence my asking here on the boards how to make a room request and then followed the suggestion of using Tourning Plans.
> 
> At least at that point - no one else offered up anything to say the CMs were in the wrong and to try calling again, the only suggention was use Touring Plans.  So not sure how my actual experience is "spreading wrong information".
> 
> BTW - Touring Plans requst process came thru, we got room 8210 , 12th floor MK & Lakeview; just as requested.
> 
> If MS is willing to take room requests - wonderful!   That is not the scenario I ran into tho.



We just had a trip at the end of May.  I had no issues with MS taking my room request.  I put in specific room numbers for BLT and got my first choice.  I still do not see how Touring Plans has the ability to do this unless they have someone at Disney they are working with behind the scenes.  

I would personally, if all else fails, put the request for a room in online and then call MS to confirm the notes.  You absolutely do not need to purchase Touring Plans to make a DVC room request under your reservation.


----------



## Thumper99

flechette said:


> I can only report my experience - which involved calling  MS twice - and both CMs I spoke with said they could not take room requests outside of what was offered online, definitely could not make specific room requests.    I thought that should not be the case - hence my asking here on the boards how to make a room request and then followed the suggestion of using Tourning Plans.
> 
> At least at that point - no one else offered up anything to say the CMs were in the wrong and to try calling again, the only suggention was use Touring Plans.  So not sure how my actual experience is "spreading wrong information".
> 
> BTW - Touring Plans requst process came thru, we got room 8210 , 12th floor MK & Lakeview; just as requested.
> 
> If MS is willing to take room requests - wonderful!   That is not the scenario I ran into tho.


I’m so glad you got your request!!  But this is what I want to understand. How does TP have magical access to getting peoples request?  Are they sending the request somewhere other than to MS? Directly to BLT manager?  That’s what I’m trying to understand.   Once again it’s frustrating to have paid so much money to be an owner but you feel as if people who buy a service such as TP (and might not be a fellow  owner if they are renting) have more options to get requests.


----------



## erionm

Thumper99 said:


> How does TP have magical access to getting peoples request?  Are they sending the request somewhere other than to MS? Directly to BLT manager?  That’s what I’m trying to understand.


My understanding is that requests through TP go to the room assigners at the resort.


----------



## helloconnie

Thumper99 said:


> I’m so glad you got your request!!  But this is what I want to understand. How does TP have magical access to getting peoples request?  Are they sending the request somewhere other than to MS? Directly to BLT manager?  That’s what I’m trying to understand.   Once again it’s frustrating to have paid so much money to be an owner but you feel as if people who buy a service such as TP (and might not be a fellow  owner if they are renting) have more options to get requests.



I want to understand this myself.  I just tried to call MS and got a busy signal.


----------



## bigAWL

It's been several years since I tried this, but I used to simply email MS with my room requests in the form of a ranked list of preferred room numbers.  All three times I did this, I received an email in response that they had added my request to the reservation.  And all three times, I was given a room in my top three.  More recently, I didn't really care that much and just made whatever requests were available when checking in online.


----------



## Thumper99

I’ve had my best luck with MS through chat so I’ll try today. NOW. What do I request?? 

any suggestions? 1bedroom standard.  Bigger room(outside)? Can I request marina view?  I don’t care what floor or need to see MK. Just dont want first floor parking lot or over the lobby!! Thanks for any suggestions. Once I figure that out I can decide whether I will use TP!


----------



## tundra1

If size is your priority, ask for an even numbered room.  If view is more important, ask for 7142 or 7242 to see the marina.
We had an inner circle room, and it was still plenty big.


----------



## helloconnie

I just chatted with Member Services.  The agent I interacted with said you can call Member Services to request a specific room and to her knowledge Disney does not have a partnership with Touring Plans to provide this service.  I have also sent an email to Member Services.


----------



## Thumper99

I was able to chat with MS this morning and she added my specific room requests. Easy!  I’m so sorry that Fletchette got bad info from two different cast members. Must be so frustrating to wait online or on phone just to get bad info.
So I decided to see if my request for 7242 or 7142 or even number room comes through!  I’ll skip TP this time and see what happens!!  Thanks for suggestions!!


----------



## Thumper99

Thumper99 said:


> I was able to chat with MS this morning and she added my specific room requests. Easy!  I’m so sorry that Fletchette got bad info from two different cast members. Must be so frustrating to wait online or on phone just to get bad info.
> So I decided to see if my request for 7242 or 7142 or even number room comes through!  I’ll skip TP this time and see what happens!!  Thanks for suggestions!!


I swear the inconsistency with MS is astounding. In the case of Fletchette she was unable to place room request via MS, I had no problem via the chat function.  But I also was able to ask my rep last week to check on my dining reservations because my MDE was screwing up the new Steakhouse 71 reservations.  Most of that has resolved (cancelled one disappearing finally) but I do have a wrong time on My MDE so instead of waiting on the phone with Disney Dining for 2+ hours I chatted back with a MS rep but he was "unable" to see my dining reservations and said MS doesn't have access to that.  So who the heck did I chat with last week that was able to read off to me my entire dining reservations?  It is so frustrating!  Im just going to check at the restaurant when I arrive because it is insane that wait time is so long.  Disney/DVC needs to get some consistency with their reps.  sometimes I don't know if its bad training or just laziness on the part of some of the reps.


----------



## Avery&Todd

Hello BLT owners - a fellow CCV owner here!

Quick question - my plan is to book a trip to Disney next October 16th at CCV when my 11 month window opens but at 7 months I'd like move to BLT - what's the probability of being able to get a standard view room or a lake view room?

We stayed at BLT for our homecoming visit in Oct 2020 and LOVED IT and I'd love to go back.  We had a ton of points to use with the mess of the shutdown so DH and I stayed in 2 br by ourselves - it was fabulous!

thanks!!


----------



## Thumper99

Avery&Todd said:


> Hello BLT owners - a fellow CCV owner here!
> 
> Quick question - my plan is to book a trip to Disney next October 16th at CCV when my 11 month window opens but at 7 months I'd like move to BLT - what's the probability of being able to get a standard view room or a lake view room?
> 
> We stayed at BLT for our homecoming visit in Oct 2020 and LOVED IT and I'd love to go back.  We had a ton of points to use with the mess of the shutdown so DH and I stayed in 2 br by ourselves - it was fabulous!
> 
> thanks!!


Standard view will be difficult especially studio. Lake view should be available without too much problems!!  Good luck!!


----------



## Avery&Todd

Thumper99 said:


> Standard view will be difficult especially studio. Lake view should be available without too much problems!!  Good luck!!


thank you!! I am interested in a 1 br and not a studio - I should have mentioned that.....we sleep in a king bed and can't see "downgrading" that for vacation!!


----------



## bcuinohio

Avery&Todd said:


> Hello BLT owners - a fellow CCV owner here!
> 
> Quick question - my plan is to book a trip to Disney next October 16th at CCV when my 11 month window opens but at 7 months I'd like move to BLT - what's the probability of being able to get a standard view room or a lake view room?
> 
> We stayed at BLT for our homecoming visit in Oct 2020 and LOVED IT and I'd love to go back.  We had a ton of points to use with the mess of the shutdown so DH and I stayed in 2 br by ourselves - it was fabulous!
> 
> thanks!!


I’m in a similar situation.  Due to the borrowing restriction, I am short one day on my next trip.  A friend transferred me enough points to get the 7th day day but l need to wait to the 7 month mark since. they are not BLT points.   I have been watching availability and the lake view seems to be the most available.  Standard seems to go right away.  There may be some random availability but the chances of getting standard view for multiple days at 7 months is pretty slim.


----------



## Silvermist999

Is the floor plan for all BLT studios, regardless of view, the same (ie. the "kitchenette" area is in it's separate room/space? 


When I viewed the room photos for the BLT Lake View Studio on the Disney site, it shows a photo of the microwave and sink next to the bedroom area. However, the floor plan doesn't show this. 

The photos for the other BLT Studios  (Standard and Theme Park view) shows a separate kitchenette area.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Silvermist999 said:


> Is the floor plan for all BLT studios, regardless of view, the same (ie. the "kitchenette" area is in it's separate room/space?
> 
> View attachment 615697
> When I viewed the room photos for the BLT Lake View Studio on the Disney site, it shows a photo of the microwave and sink next to the bedroom area. However, the floor plan doesn't show this.
> 
> The photos for the other BLT Studios  (Standard and Theme Park view) shows a separate kitchenette area.
> 
> View attachment 615698



That photo is of an accessible studio.  You can pretty much tell that by the microwave being on the counter which they've in almost all accessible rooms.  Not in the PVB studio though for some unknown (and difficult to use) reason.   I have heard that a few studios were never modified from the original set up so you might still run into one that has the bathroom sink in the kitchen but otherwise if it's not an accessible room it should have the galley kitchenette.


----------



## Silvermist999

KAT4DISNEY said:


> That photo is of an accessible studio.  You can pretty much tell that by the microwave being on the counter which they've in almost all accessible rooms.  Not in the PVB studio though for some unknown (and difficult to use) reason.   I have heard that a few studios were never modified from the original set up so you might still run into one that has the bathroom sink in the kitchen but otherwise if it's not an accessible room it should have the galley kitchenette.



That makes alot of sense, now that you point out the microwave on the counter. I was too busy comparing the photos to notice that. Thanks!


----------



## AARCLUKSCH

Are the TV's Smart TV's?  If not, is there a way to stream something on them?


----------



## Thumper99

AARCLUKSCH said:


> Are the TV's Smart TV's?  If not, is there a way to stream something on them?


We just got back. We tried streaming’s mirroring  because it was a Samsung but it didn’t work. We also couldn’t figure out how to sign into our Disney plus account so we could watch Ratatouille.


----------



## AARCLUKSCH

Thumper99 said:


> We just got back. We tried streaming’s mirroring  because it was a Samsung but it didn’t work. We also couldn’t figure out how to sign into our Disney plus account so we could watch Ratatouille.


Thank you.  That is what I thought.


----------



## GM24

My husband and I are looking forward to our first BLT stay the beginning of January.  We are booked in a Deluxe Studio Lake View.  Any suggestions as to which room requests I should make?  Thank you!


----------



## thptrek

BLT Room 8030. Two bedroom, Theme Park View.  This room is the side closest to the Contemporary so you get get views of it and ok views of the castle. The room was in great shape.


----------



## CraigInPA

Room 7423 Lake View Studio
View is pretty much of the pool. Can't see the lake due to the trees. This should be a standard view!
Great for kids though...


----------



## lizdis1

Hello! First time staying at BLT in a 1 bedroom Standard this spring. Any tips on room requests so we have a somewhat ok view? Do standard views face the pool?  I don't mine being on the first or second floor.

Thanks!


----------

